# MR BIGGS BUILD'S. Pres. M.C.B.A.



## Mr Biggs

I will post all my build's here. past , present , and future. ENJOY


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## radicalplastic09

finish the orange caddy


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is going to get full fast ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## radicalplastic09

oh yeah watch by tommarow theirs gonna be over a thousand views :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn there goes the server!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I've been waiting on this topic!!


----------



## BiggDeee

IVE BEEN WAITING ON THIS 1
:worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Mr Biggs

i made this one for hotwheels


----------



## Ronin

so you sell the box caprice?


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 10 2007, 10:58 PM~7663095
> *so you sell the box caprice?
> *


i hope he would cast it before he goes and sells the conversion


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Linc

:0 very nice builds! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS IT FOR NOW. GOT TO LOAD UP THE REST OF THEM. SOME ARE DONE AND SOME ARE STILL W. I. P. AND ALOT OF THEM ARE STUFF I MADE THAT NO ONE HAD LIKE THE CAPRICE'S AND LS CLIPS. AND SO ON.

THANK'S FOR LOOKING.


----------



## wagonguy

dayum.... i see a few wagons there... and you know i like those!!!!


----------



## twinn

HOLY CHET :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

All I can say homie is DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, the Pres. is snappin' necks, lots of eye candy in this thread!

Love your work bro, I remember seeing a few of those in LRB back in the day!


----------



## rodburner1974

Anthony you are one sick puppy! these are some of the most beautiful lows i have laid eyes on! I don't have the patience to open doors let ALONE know how to air brush the stuff you did there, it's no wonder you sweep the shows bro! My hat is off to you......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 10 2007, 10:36 PM~7663993
> *Anthony you are one sick puppy! these are some of the most beautiful lows i have laid eyes on! I don't have the patience to open doors let ALONE know how to air brush the stuff you did there , it's no wonder you sweep the shows bro! My hat is off  to you......
> *


X2 ON THAT


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, SEE YOU FRIDAY AT THE MARRIOTT...................MAN THOSE RANFLAS ARE KLEAN.............YOU BRINGING THEM TO THE SHOW?


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: can u post a front and back shot of this  









http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p127/ma...6caprice007.jpg


----------



## stilldownivlife

some unreal build man :thumbsup: i remember seeing that magenta 64 for the first time and my jaw dropped


----------



## BiggC

The only thing I have to say is.........We're not worthy :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 08:38 PM~7662935
> *I will post all my build's here.  past , present , and future.  ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol I saw this car on a website one time from some model show coverage, but it was on a display that kinda looked like some ancient ruins type thing... I saved every pic I could find, never realized it was yours lmao.


Is this a 1:1? sure looks like it











I also remember this one from when I first started coming to LIL...everybody was poking fun because the eye of Sauron looked like a... well, you know :biggrin:











and what colors are these?, I really like em


----------



## THEREGAL

you are amazing, love your builds and i was hoping you would jump on this and start a build thread of your own, so many of the cars ive seen before and LOVED em, the lord of the rings car is amazing, great job on all the builds biggs you are an inspiration


----------



## modeltech

uhhhhhh, ummmmm, yaaaaaa!! i think i need to go home and change my shorts now!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

OG in the game!


----------



## SOLO1

Dam BIGGS doing it real BIGG


----------



## drnitrus

a lot of inspiration right here


----------



## bigal602

nice! i thought that 65 rag sitting outside was a real car !!


----------



## MARINATE

DOIN TO MUCH...LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 11 2007, 07:12 AM~7665518
> *nice! i thought that 65 rag sitting outside was a  real car !!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

finally bro, was waiting for you to post a topic of all your rides.

*FLAWLESS BRO*, that all i gotta say. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

damn those are some clean rides


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK....JUST PLAIN SICK....YOU DA' MAN BIGGS!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

First, off thanx to all you that have left comments i appreciate them. I just want to let you know that knowing people enjoy my builds is the reason why i keep on building. To the ones that said im your inspiration thanx these builds are just something to show you what we are capable of doing if we put our minds and hearts into it. As you all seen , all the cars are high detailed and yes it takes time and patience but i enjoy it and it is something that seperates me from others. So All that i can say is get The kit set your mind and keep building and especially dont worry about what others say, just build for yourselve. 

THANKS 

MR BIGGS.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Apr 11 2007, 12:04 AM~7664538
> *:cheesy: can u post a front and back shot of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p127/ma...6caprice007.jpg
> *


they are from the resin nascar box caprice. i will take some later today. it should be done by next week.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## aztek_warrior

great build homie, 
really nice paint jobs on all of them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.  
I HAVE A FEW MORE CAR PICS I HAVE TO PULL OFF SOME CD'S BEFORE I CAN POST THEM.


----------



## bigdaddyohio

Awesome work you have taken this hobby to whole nother level thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :0 WOW!


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 01:11 PM~7667567
> *they are from the resin nascar box caprice. i will take some later today.  it should be done by next week.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homies...  


HERE IS THE FRONT AND BACK PICS OF THE BOX CAPRICE HOMIE.


----------



## EVIL C

Can`t wait to see it finish cause we it going be tight :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Amazing work biggs. The show cars still blow my mind at how real they look. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn Big Homie you got some tight ass skills on the reals Clean builds man for reals :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S ...  
I TRY MY BEST A BUILDING THEM NICE AND CLEAN.


----------



## Linc

HOLY SHIT!!!! :0 :0 You have some very nice cars! Nice air brush work on themalso! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 05:42 PM~7669626
> *thank's homies...
> HERE IS THE FRONT AND BACK PICS OF THE BOX CAPRICE HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Apr 11 2007, 06:53 PM~7670497
> *
> *


YOU KKNOW HOW WE DI IT QUATE.


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet biggs!!!!!!!! it would be cool to see all them builds in person...i've seen most of them!....prolly all of them in the 12-13 yrs. of going to all the show you went too!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

santa clause just left my house right now. and it's not even christmas yet.

" COMING SOON"


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT WILL BE ONE OF A KIND.


----------



## twinn

man i just left your pad it didnt look nothing like that :0 :0 


what else did you get from santa :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOTHING MUCH. JUST THIS..... :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:13 AM~7673068
> *NOTHING MUCH. JUST THIS..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:45 AM~7672648
> *santa clause just left my house right now.  and it's not even christmas yet.
> 
> " COMING SOON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is something i could take two and call me in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S BOB.  






















:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: you inspire us all..... great builder yet so humble... keep doing your thing man....























and CAST THOSE CARS...... please.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

lOOKING REALLY GOOD ! 

tHIS IS A PRIME EXAMPLE WHY YOUR THE TEACHER AND I AM THE GRASS HOPPING  *********** !


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S ROLLIN.
I HAVE TO THINK ABOUT CASTING IT. IT COST TO MUCH TO JUST MAKE A FEW.
IT'S ONLY 60% DONE, AND STILL NEED'S ALOT MORE WORK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 12 2007, 12:51 AM~7673193
> *lOOKING  REALLY  GOOD !
> 
> tHIS IS  A  PRIME  EXAMPLE  WHY  YOUR  THE  TEACHER  AND  I  AM  THE  GRASS HOPPING   *********** !
> *



THANK'S FOR THEM KIND WORD'S DAVID. COMING FROM YOU A MASTER BUILDER/ FABICATOR YOURSELF, IT MEAN'S ALOT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 03:02 AM~7673213
> *THANK'S FOR THEM KIND WORD'S DAVID. COMING FROM YOU A MASTER BUILDER/ FABICATOR YOURSELF, IT MEAN'S ALOT.
> *


 :biggrin: WATCHING YOU BRO HELPS OUT ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

are the malibu's up for sale??


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 11:55 PM~7673005
> *IT WILL BE ONE OF A KIND.
> *


looking klean....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i wish someone would cast the limo ......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 12 2007, 07:30 AM~7674004
> *i wish someone would cast the limo ......
> *


soon homie...real soon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

waititng...... waititng...... is it done yet? ive waited long enough call your magic ***********.....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:35 AM~7674036
> *soon homie...real soon.
> *


yes real soon :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 12 2007, 08:01 AM~7674168
> *yes real soon :0
> 
> *


:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn man your work is fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!makes me want to build a Model car myself


----------



## Mr lowrider305

PLZ POST MORE PICZ


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7672648
> *santa clause just left my house right now.  and it's not even christmas yet.
> 
> " COMING SOON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:48 AM~7674436
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


bah humbug :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bighomie68

hey bro dope dope skillz. just wondering if you know any body making any 78-80 cutlass? [email protected]


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 12 2007, 10:19 AM~7675043
> *hey bro dope dope skillz. just wondering if you know any body making any 78-80 cutlass?                                                                                                                          [email protected]
> *



I will be making one soon.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 10:39 AM~7675192
> *I will be making one soon.
> *


i want one of those :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

dam u make me want to bild


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 12 2007, 01:47 PM~7676452
> *dam u make me want to bild
> *


THAT'S THE WHOLE IDEA HOMIE..  
JUST TRYING TO LIGHT THE FIRE UNDER YOU GUY'S.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:50 PM~7676470
> *THAT'S THE WHOLE IDEA HOMIE..
> JUST TRYING TO LIGHT THE FIRE UNDER YOU GUY'S.
> *


AND IT WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 12 2007, 08:18 PM~7679472
> *AND IT WORKS :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it does :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 12 2007, 10:28 PM~7680165
> *Yeah it does  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: still needs work  thx for refrence pics


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## wagonguy

damn, i want one too LOL


----------



## montemanls

Wheres my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 13 2007, 12:13 PM~7684183
> *Wheres my cutty :biggrin:
> *


it's on the way homie.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammit biggs wheres my pocket lint?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 13 2007, 12:46 PM~7684402
> *dammit biggs wheres my pocket lint?
> *


it's on the way homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 11 2007, 02:58 AM~7664902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I saw this car on a website one time from some model show coverage, but it was on a display that kinda looked like some ancient ruins type thing... I saved every pic I could find, never realized it was yours lmao.
> Is this a 1:1? sure looks like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also remember this one from when I first started coming to LIL...everybody was poking fun because the eye of Sauron looked like a... well, you know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what colors are these?, I really like em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

the color on the 64 is candy grape over white base. and the acura has a blue to purple chamelean over black base.

and thank's for the comment's homie's.


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that 65 drop looks sooooooooooooo real!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2007, 02:36 PM~7684761
> *the color on the 64 is candy grape over white base. and the acura has a blue to purple chamelean over black base.
> 
> and thank's for the comment's homie's.
> *


miralo muy chingon


----------



## jun10r

:biggrin:HI MY NAME IS CARLOS...I'M 16 AND HAD A QUESTION ? HAS SOME ONE EVER USED THE TAT'S THAT U BUY AT A STORE FOR LIKE $00.50 TO MAKE A MURAL ON UR CARS.&WHAT PAINT DO U USE I HAVE SOME DAIMONT PAINT,BUY RM, BUT DON'T KNOW IF IT REALLY WORKS.HOW DO U MAKE PAINT THINER.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

diamont paint beleeve is a automotive enamael , im not sure though , if its a basecoat asnd you have an aitrbrush , your good to go , just dont use it if its enemel....


----------



## chris mineer

lets see them caddys


----------



## hoodstar

damm you build some real tight shit!


----------



## 1low64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORD'S HOMIE'S. 

1LOW GET AT ME WITH THE ART WORK LIL BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 16 2007, 07:22 AM~7701871
> *THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORD'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> 1LOW GET AT ME WITH THE ART WORK LIL BRO.  :biggrin:
> *




All the artwork and your vids just got burned fresh and new...I'll ship saturday.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 16 2007, 06:48 PM~7706598
> *All the artwork and your vids just got burned fresh and new...I'll ship saturday.
> *


THANK'S LIL BROTHER. 
I NEED TO GET THEM T'S MADE FOR THE SHOW'S.


----------



## modeltech

ya, the t's are well wanted homies!!!


----------



## drnitrus

MCBA T's?


----------



## modeltech

YEPP,YEPP!!


----------



## 1low64

I'll ship it all out on saturday and you should be able to have them ten million t's made up by next week.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 17 2007, 06:54 AM~7710137
> *I'll ship it all out on saturday and you should be able to have them ten million t's made up by next week.
> *


yup with all the other member's we have i will need 30doz. :0 but for now i ordered 6 doz. from 408 he got me a real good deal on them. thank's smiley and good looking out.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 07:28 AM~7710612
> *yup with all the other member's we have i will need 30doz. :0  but for now i ordered 6 doz. from 408 he got me a real good deal on them. thank's smiley and good looking out.
> *


PRIMO, YOU KNOW I'LL NEED A DOZEN JUST FOR THIS YEAR. :biggrin: NEW ONE FOR EVERY SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 18 2007, 06:59 AM~7718519
> *PRIMO, YOU KNOW I'LL NEED A DOZEN JUST FOR THIS YEAR. :biggrin: NEW ONE FOR EVERY SHOW :biggrin:
> *


im going to make 5 doz the first time around. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hit me up a price on 3 !

1- to hang on the wall in the model room 

2- to where at the shows 

3- a safty incase my fat ass spills my lunch ! LOL !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 12:06 PM~7720456
> *Hit  me  up a  price  on  3  !
> 
> 1- to  hang  on the  wall in the  model  room
> 
> 2- to  where  at  the  shows
> 
> 3-  a safty  incase  my  fat  ass  spills  my  lunch !  LOL !
> *



FOR NOW IT WILL BE ONLY ONE. SO TAKE CARE OF IT. WHEN I MAKE MORE WE WILL ALL GET ANOTHER ONE. REMEMBER THESE ARE " FREE " AND OUT OF MY POCKET.


----------



## modeltech

Biggs, that is awesome!! that shows the love you have for this hobby and for the M.C.B.A. family!!! thanks homie!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 19 2007, 09:28 AM~7727106
> *Biggs, that is awesome!! that shows the love you have for this hobby and for the M.C.B.A. family!!! thanks homie!!!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE.


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

:worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 19 2007, 11:25 AM~7727087
> *FOR NOW IT WILL BE ONLY ONE. SO TAKE CARE OF IT. WHEN I MAKE MORE WE WILL ALL GET ANOTHER ONE. REMEMBER THESE ARE " FREE " AND OUT OF MY POCKET.
> *



FREE! MAN THANKS BIGGS !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 03:06 PM~7720456
> *Hit  me  up a  price  on  3  !
> 
> 1- to  hang  on the  wall in the  model  room
> 
> 2- to  where  at  the  shows
> 
> 3-  a safty  incase  my  fat  ass  spills  my  lunch !  LOL !
> *


i no i am not a member of the club, but i make signs(banners) for a living and i can get a really good deal on them if any of you are interested.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 19 2007, 01:03 PM~7729198
> *i no i am not a member of the club, but i make signs(banners) for a living and i can get a really good deal on them if any of you are interested.
> *



Not trying to kill your hustle homie and believe me we appreciate the offer for sure, but my homie I have known my whole life owns a screen print and graphics shop and I designed the logo...so we got it covered for the most part...BUT...what kinda prices you talking? 


Also...this is just me talking...i'm not speaking for my big bro Biggs by any means...he can handle himself. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 19 2007, 09:33 PM~7731077
> *Not trying to kill your hustle homie and believe me we appreciate the offer for sure, but my homie I have known my whole life owns a screen print and graphics shop and I designed the logo...so we got it covered for the most part...BUT...what kinda prices you talking?
> Also...this is just me talking...i'm not speaking for my big bro Biggs by any means...he can handle himself.  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool i just thought i would throw it out there, and prices would depend on the size


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 20 2007, 06:44 AM~7734263
> *thats cool i just thought i would throw it out there, and prices would depend on the size
> *


what would you charge to get the main pattern on a master so i can just take to the screen guy and he wont charge me for the setup.?


----------



## degre576

you got mad skillz, homie


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:28 AM~7734497
> *what would you charge to get the main pattern on a master so i can just take to the screen guy and he wont charge me  for the setup.?
> *


what you mean? do you just need the artwork cleaned up or made into a vector file.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7734630
> *you got mad skillz, homie
> *


thank's degre.  



and regalistic i just need the vector file bro.


----------



## FWDFleetwood

The background and the way this was shot, really does make it look 1:1, it's just the tires that give it away, and maybe the painted over side emblems, but that's it. Nice work Biggs, I'm gonna hav eto get some photo shooting tips off you lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 20 2007, 09:46 AM~7735530
> *The background and the way this was shot, really does make it look 1:1, it's just the tires that give it away, and maybe the painted over side emblems, but that's it.  Nice work Biggs, I'm gonna hav eto get some photo shooting tips off you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK'S FLEETWOOD.  

AS FOR THE EMBLEM'S AND STUFF I DIDNT EVEN HAVE THE DOOR HANDLES NEITHER. I SHOULD TAKE ANOTHER ONE ALL DONE-UP AND FINISHED.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST OUT THE NEW ISSUE OF MODEL CAR MAGAZINE.


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS BIGGS FOR STOMPING ON MY TOPIC FUCKER....LOOKS GOOD CONGRAT'S CARNAL!


----------



## pancho1969

:0 CONGRATS BIGGS HOPEFULLY ONE DAY I BE IN MAGS. LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

congrats on the mag Biggs, you earned it!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

CONGRATS BIGGS FOR MAKING IT INTO THAT MAG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 23 2007, 04:32 PM~7756810
> *THANKS BIGGS FOR STOMPING ON MY TOPIC FUCKER....LOOKS GOOD CONGRAT'S CARNAL!
> *


THE LAST TIME I LOOKED I WAS MR BIGGS. :biggrin: UNLESS YOUR THAT LIL BITCH CARLA.  

J/K WEY THANK'S AND THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## kdogg213

hey homie is that a 90 lac 
been lookin for one


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Apr 23 2007, 08:47 PM~7758721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie is that a 90 lac
> been lookin for one
> *


YEAH IT'S A 90-91 UPDATE.


----------



## BODINE

CONGRATS!!!! ALL YOUR BUILDS ARE OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

SORRY IM LATE BRO BUT CONGRATS ON UR FEATURE :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Really cool you got that feature article!! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

CONGRATS BIGGZ.....WISH I COULD MAKE IT TO THE FULLERTON SHOW THIS WEEKND BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'Z... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND 10 MIN LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah Biggs!


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Apr 24 2007, 12:56 AM~7760408-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S HOMIE'Z... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 01:19 AM~7760479
> *AND 10 MIN LATER.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .....


----------



## modeltech

damn, Biggs!! doin it big!!!


----------



## SOLO1

thats sick BIGGS


----------



## modeltech

i see some mustang funny cars there in the background!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

congrats on the magizine spread homie,


----------



## MARINATE

DAM CARNAL............................


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

ORALE VATO....THAT CADDY IS LOOKIN FIRME!


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: Lookin' good Biggs!


----------



## betoscustoms

ERES MAS QUE CHINGON PRIMO


----------



## jevries

Modelers are getting spoiled...hehehe... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 amazing bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's.  
after i make the 2-door then come's the rag. :biggrin: 








and modeltech those are next to build's. i got the 67 mustang, 70 cuda, 67 spider, 
and 71 nova


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:06 AM~7761433
> *thank's homie's.
> after i make the 2-door then come's the rag.  :biggrin:
> and modeltech those are next to build's.  i got the 67 mustang, 70 cuda, 67 spider,
> and 71 nova
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

looks good :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 24 2007, 08:47 AM~7761693
> *looks good  :0
> *


thank's homie's it will be done tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:19 AM~7760479
> *AND 10 MIN LATER.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU DID DIFFERNT THEN I DID BUT I LOVE THIS ! I THINK IS THE LARGE SIDE WINDOW ! 


DID YOU GET YOUR PACKAGE YET !


----------



## Mr Biggs

yeah got it thank's.


----------



## Models IV Life

CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7762848
> *CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!!
> *


thank's fred.


----------



## raystrey

Damn,

Should we hate ya for raising the bar so high ?

or thank you for giving us motivation?

or be greatfull build like these only keep us on our toes and makes us dig deeper to better our skills?


In my case all.


I hate the bar is set up so high, but it only motivates me to one day meet it for a personal satisfaction. So for that I give thanks .


great builds , nothing but admiration from me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 24 2007, 12:03 PM~7762869
> *Damn,
> 
> Should we hate ya for raising the bar so high ?
> 
> or thank you for giving us motivation?
> 
> or be greatfull build like these only keep us on our toes and makes us dig deeper to better our skills?
> In my case all.
> I hate the bar is set up so high, but it only motivates me to one day meet it for a personal satisfaction. So for that I give thanks .
> great builds , nothing but admiration from me.
> *


THANK YOU RAY. 
Word's like that is what keep's me motivated and building.  all i can say bro, is just keep building. and keep plastic alive.


----------



## Mr Biggs

BLING. BLING.  :0


----------



## MARINATE

BLING BLING! :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD CARNAL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7764798
> *BLING BLING! :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD CARNAL
> *


THANK'S CARNALITO. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR TO GO NOW.  










YEAH RIGHT. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
IM GOING TO TRY SOME CRAZY SHIT.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 05:26 PM~7764811
> *THANK'S CARTNALITO. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR TO GO NOW.
> YEAH RIGHT. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> IM GOING TO TRY SOME CRAZY SHIT.
> *



THE COLOR YOU TOLD ME ABOUT! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 05:20 PM~7764780
> *BLING. BLING.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Color?


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOT YET. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN BRO THAT TROKA LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 24 2007, 08:24 PM~7766858
> *DAMN BRO THAT TROKA LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK BRO
> *


THANK'S BIG VATO LOCO.


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that trucks looking badass so far!


----------



## modeltech

truck is tight biggs!! :thumbsup: get crazy with it homie!!! alot of surface area to get crazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 25 2007, 05:45 AM~7768574
> *truck is tight biggs!!  :thumbsup: get crazy with it homie!!! alot of surface area to get crazy!!!  :biggrin:
> *


im not gona go 2 crazy on it but the paint job will be different. :biggrin: 










:wave:


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV

Hey Compadre, I remember when we first started this shit, and now look at you  Anyways, your skills are badass and I'm glad you kept up with it. So keep doing what you do and show the newbee's how it's done. I call you soon Bro, it's time for me to sell of my complete collection so it's time to pass on some more of the goodies to you.Catch you later Comps. And WHATS UP to all the builders that know me out there, all of you are doing an excellent job. Keep up the great work. See ya, Anthony (aka) Big Tony OG HOBBIES


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OLDIES C.C. SGV_@Apr 25 2007, 03:54 PM~7772626
> *Hey Compadre, I remember when we first started this shit, and now look at you   Anyways, your skills are badass and I'm glad you kept up with it. So keep doing what you do and show the newbee's how it's done. I call you soon Bro, it's time for me to sell of my complete collection so it's time to pass on some more of the goodies to you.Catch you later Comps. And WHATS UP to all the builders that know me out there, all of you are doing an excellent job. Keep up the great work. See ya, Anthony (aka) Big Tony  OG HOBBIES
> *


:thumbsup: Gracias Comp's. 

And i hope your feeling better.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by OLDIES C.C. SGV_@Apr 25 2007, 04:54 PM~7772626
> *Hey Compadre, I remember when we first started this shit, and now look at you   Anyways, your skills are badass and I'm glad you kept up with it. So keep doing what you do and show the newbee's how it's done. I call you soon Bro,  it's time for me to sell of my complete collection so it's time to pass on some more of the goodies to you  .Catch you later Comps. And WHATS UP to all the builders that know me out there, all of you are doing an excellent job. Keep up the great work. See ya, Anthony (aka) Big Tony  OG HOBBIES
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by OLDIES C.C. SGV_@Apr 25 2007, 02:54 PM~7772626
> *Hey Compadre, I remember when we first started this shit, and now look at you   Anyways, your skills are badass and I'm glad you kept up with it. So keep doing what you do and show the newbee's how it's done. I call you soon Bro, it's time for me to sell off my complete collection to betoscustoms  Catch you later Comps. And WHATS UP to all the builders that know me out there, all of you are doing an excellent job. Keep up the great work. See ya, Anthony (aka) Big Tony  OG HOBBIES
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND HE HAS SOME REAL GOOD STUFF TOO. :0


----------



## S-10sForever

biggs what silver is that????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Apr 25 2007, 07:12 PM~7774172
> *biggs what silver is that????
> *


HOK FBC0201 ORION SILVER BASE


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks so much biggs!!!!


----------



## regalistic

hey biggs you gonna send me that logo file


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 26 2007, 01:59 PM~7779722
> *hey biggs you gonna send me that logo file
> *


yup just got it in from my lil bro.


----------



## Black 78 MC

:wave: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

BIG BLUE WRECKING CREW


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 26 2007, 10:20 PM~7782516
> *BIG BLUE WRECKING CREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats nice ! Is that 1/12th?


----------



## wagonguy

DAYUM anthony....!!!!

thats fuckin nice!!!!


----------



## Kirby

Sweet chopper biggs.


----------



## BiggC

I like it in that color, I have the smaller one but purple. Martin Bros build some sick ass bikes.


----------



## lowridermodels

keep up the awesome work bigg homie!!! when you get some time give me a ring


----------



## Mr Biggs

it's going to be fully redone with all new chrome , wire's and paint.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:36 PM~7783101
> *it's going to be fully redone with all new chrome , wire's and paint.
> *


Hell yeah Biggs, I know you'll do it up right. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn Bigg dog, that bikes nice!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 26 2007, 09:38 PM~7783113
> *Hell yeah Biggs, I know you'll do it up right.  :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie's
 got to squeez this in some where in my busy schedule.


----------



## drnitrus

what scale is that bike?
can you take a shot of the rear tire


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2007, 05:36 AM~7784276
> *what scale is that bike?
> can you take a shot of the rear tire
> *


1/12 scale. when i get home i will take one. it's got a 380 tire on it.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2007, 09:10 AM~7784562
> *1/12 scale.  when i get home i will take one. it's got a 380 tire on it.
> *


sweet
that would look real good on a hayabusa i got


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2007, 08:48 AM~7785101
> *sweet
> that would look real good on a hayabusa i got
> *


GOD BLESS YOU!!!!!!!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Chopper lookin GOOD Big Homie but then again it always looks good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2007, 11:13 AM~7785293
> *GOD BLESS YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 27 2007, 11:22 AM~7786105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GUESS SOMEONE FINALLY GOT IT. :biggrin: 


AND THANK'S EL RAFA.


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, GOT THE PIC OF YOU AND TWINN, YOU VATOS ARE KRAZY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 27 2007, 11:35 AM~7786167
> *PRIMO, GOT THE PIC OF YOU AND TWINN, YOU VATOS ARE KRAZY
> *


FINALLY... :biggrin: YOU BETTER FRAME IT.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2007, 01:28 PM~7786138
> *I GUESS SOMEONE FINALLY GOT IT.  :biggrin:
> AND THANK'S EL RAFA.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


got it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 27 2007, 11:57 AM~7786292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> got it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: it's all n fun bro.


----------



## drnitrus

dont worry i aint like some of these SENSITIVE guys on here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dayum clean chopper biggs


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ha


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS A FEW MORE CAR'S I PICKED UP TODAY , FOR SOME FUTURE BUILD'S.


----------



## Ronin

i got that J2000 its a bad ass kit i might build it stock


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 29 2007, 05:48 PM~7798522
> *i got that J2000 its a bad ass kit i might build it stock
> *


WHAT'S STOCK. :dunno:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 29 2007, 05:52 PM~7798556
> *WHAT'S STOCK. :dunno:
> *


none of it is i want to build it box stock


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 29 2007, 05:54 PM~7798564
> *none of it is i want to build it box stock
> *


YOU GOT TO GO ALL OUT ON THESE RIDE'S BRO.


----------



## BiggC

Nice score, I have the J2000 also I love that kit.


----------



## Pokey

Damn it, everyone has that J2000 but me!!!

I've always wanted to get one of those and try to kit-bash it with the MPC Cavalier hatchback to make a stock J2000.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 06:41 PM~7798818
> *Damn it, everyone has that J2000 but me!!!
> 
> I've always wanted to get one of those and try to kit-bash it with the MPC Cavalier hatchback to make a stock J2000.
> *


 :roflmao: your kidding right i ran right into this car without any effort it was the damm Mark V that cause me a lot of trouble


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 29 2007, 06:44 PM~7798838
> *:roflmao: your kidding right i ran right into this car without any effort it was the damm Mark V that cause me a lot of trouble
> *


Yeah, I know. Everytime I see one at a swap meet, the body is JUNK. I see them on Ebay all the time, but I always forget that I bid on them and I get outbid. It's not that I can't find them, I just have bad luck.


----------



## BigPoppa

That j2000 was one of the first model kits that I had ever looked at, the whole Hot Rod series. I was like Pro-Street? WTF? And picked up the 54 Chevy instead.


----------



## modeltech

great cars Biggs!! cant wait to see what you have in-store for them!!


----------



## 408models

nice rides biggs any pics of the show????


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD SMILEY.  
THAT CUTTY IS COMING OUT CLEAN BRO.


----------



## 408models

*my bad bro i placed this in the wrong topic* :twak:
it as suppoed to be in the MCBA topic


----------



## modeltech

I THOUGHT THIS WAS BIGGS THREAD????? HA,HA LOL!! J/K BRO!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

i'll fix it BIGGS lol


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2007, 08:32 AM~7802079
> *my bad bro i placed this in the wrong topic :twak:
> it as suppoed to be in the MCBA topic
> *


NO' NOW YOU JUST GOT TO SEND ME THE CUTTY. :biggrin: ...IT'S ALL GOOD LIL HOMIE. WE ALL FAMILY.  ME TOPIC ES TU TOPIC.


----------



## MARINATE

PINCHE PAISA


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:10 AM~7802780
> *NO'  NOW YOU JUST GOT TO SEND ME THE CUTTY.  :biggrin:  ...IT'S ALL GOOD LIL HOMIE.  WE ALL FAMILY.  AND PROUD <span style=\'color:gray\'>OF IT PINCHI POCHO.*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 12:15 PM~7803136
> *AND PROUD OF IT PINCHI POCHO.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

BIGGS HAVE YOU SEEN JAY'S MARTIN BROS CUSTOM BIKE HE DID?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 30 2007, 11:53 AM~7803386
> *BIGGS HAVE YOU SEEN JAY'S MARTIN BROS CUSTOM BIKE HE DID?
> *


na dog how does it look.?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 05:18 PM~7806322
> *na dog how does it look.?
> *


CLEAN!!!! HE USED TO HAVE IT ON HIS WEBSITE BUT ITS GONE. I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET A PIC OF IT. IT WAS ON EBAY FOR AWHILE TOO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I CAME UP ON THIS BAG OF 102 ASSORTMENT SPRING'S THE OTHER DAY AT THE SHOW. ONLY 3 BUCK'S GOT TO GET MY DETAIL ON. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:21 PM~7808782
> *I CAME UP ON THIS BAG OF 102 ASSORTMENT SPRING'S THE OTHER DAY AT THE SHOW. ONLY 3 BUCK'S GOT TO GET MY DETAIL ON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRIMO, FORGOT TO TELL YOU. I WENT BACK FOR THE OTHER BAGS AND MAN THAT SHIT WAS FOR BIG 1:1 CARS, JUST A LIL TO BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 11:26 PM~7808803
> *PRIMO, FORGOT TO TELL YOU. I WENT BACK FOR THE OTHER BAGS AND MAN THAT SHIT WAS FOR BIG 1:1 CARS, JUST A LIL TO BIG  :biggrin:
> *


if you need some just hit me up.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

these are thoed loookin... but i bet they're fukin to big huh?....


----------



## Txfleetwood82

jus noticed the smaller ones :biggrin: .... those look pretty close to the real coils


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 10:44 PM~7662987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BIGGS YOU NEED TO FINISH THIS ! THIS IS 1 OF YOUR PROJECTS I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 02:05 PM~7828392
> *BIGGS    YOU  NEED  TO  FINISH  THIS  !  THIS  IS  1 OF  YOUR  PROJECTS  I CAN'T WAIT  TO  SEE ! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S BACK ON THE TABLE RIGHT NOW IT'S PART OF MY NNL PROJECT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 04:07 PM~7828398
> *THAT'S BACK ON THE TABLE RIGHT NOW IT'S PART OF MY NNL PROJECT.
> *


HIT ME IN A PM ON WHERE TO CUT ! I WOULD LIKE TO DO A STRIGHT 2DR HARD TOP AND HAVE IT NEXT TO YOURS LIKE SPY VS SPY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 02:10 PM~7828408
> *HIT  ME  IN  A  PM  ON  WHERE  TO  CUT    ! I  WOULD  LIKE  TO  DO  A  STRIGHT  2DR  HARD  TOP  AND  HAVE  IT  NEXT  TO  YOURS  LIKE  SPY  VS  SPY ! :biggrin:
> *


WHEN I GET HOME I'LL DO THAT. AND I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT I GOT GOING FOR THE NNL. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2007, 04:18 PM~7828452
> *WHEN I GET HOME I'LL DO THAT. AND I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT I GOT GOING FOR THE NNL. :biggrin:
> *



I BE HERE ! I GOT TO JAM OUT RYANS TRUCK AND THEN OFF TO THE CAPRICE FOR THE ALL OUT !


----------



## vengence

hey biggs is it possible to get a close up of these 2?

they look perfect for another build i have goin on......

i wanna see what they look like up close so i can find em at the hardware store..


----------



## Miloh

Hey Biggs:

Whats the chances of getting some real answers to methods you use on some of your paint jobs. If I have to die to learn the secerets I'll pass But I see some stuff I'd really like to understand.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 06:48 PM~7837010
> *Hey Biggs:
> 
> Whats the chances of getting some real answers to methods you use on some of your paint jobs. If I have to die to learn the secerets I'll pass But I see some stuff I'd really like to understand.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


what is it you want to know?


----------



## Miloh

Biggs:

well I'm wondering how you seperate the murals from the back ground colors for one thing. I would have to go back and select a couple of them and put my questions together. if your game I'll get my shit together and get back to ya in a little while. I don't want to worry the piss out of ya, I think I can make it short and sweet if thats ok.

Thanks Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 07:02 PM~7837072
> *Biggs:
> 
> well I'm wondering how you seperate the murals from the back ground colors for one thing. I would have to go back and select a couple of them and put my questions together. if your game I'll get my shit together and get back to ya in a little while. I don't want to worry the piss out of ya, I think I can make it short and sweet if thats ok.
> 
> Thanks Miloh.
> *


that's not a problem ...
as for this question. I clear coat the car then once it's thick enough i color sand it then shoot the mural, and clear it again. that's what gives it that seperation.


----------



## Miloh

That helps, On the darker base colors do you put down a light base for the mural to live on? I kinda figured it was done this way. Damit man I'd love to see one of those done step by step.

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## twatstfr

nice builds man, is anyone making molds of the '80's four door cadi's


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 07:15 PM~7837128
> *That helps, On the darker base colors do you put down a light base for the mural to live on? I kinda figured it was done this way. Damit man I'd love to see one of those done step by step.
> 
> Thanks, Miloh.
> *


there is no mail line's on the mural all the dark spot's and features are the same color of the car. all you see is the powder shading witch is a lil lighter. as for step by step it would have to be done on video. other then that you wont get the full affect.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twatstfr_@May 4 2007, 07:22 PM~7837157
> *nice builds man,  is anyone making molds of the '80's four door cadi's
> *


not that i know of. 
and thank's


----------



## Miloh

True True, Or stand over your shoulder LOL!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't let any one do that to me either.
I thank you for the info and I'll keep trying over here. If I get into trouble I'll fire up the camera and take photos of what I'm having trouble with and ask advice at that point. I'm not totaly stupid to it just some of the finer details have escaped me so far.
BTW Your work is something I could most likely only dream of pulling off.

Thanks Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 08:15 PM~7837358
> *True True, Or stand over your shoulder LOL!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't let any one do that to me either.
> I thank you for the info and I'll keep trying over here. If I get into trouble I'll fire up the camera and take photos of what I'm having trouble with and ask advice at that point. I'm not totaly stupid to it just some of the finer details have escaped me so far.
> BTW Your work is something I could most likely only dream of pulling off.
> 
> Thanks Miloh.
> *


thank's bro feel free to hit me up anytime. one thing i use is stenceles. they help out alot. it's kinda like a fadeaway patter. the same method.


----------



## Miloh

Yeah, I got some pretty cool stencils and I've made some pretty cool ones too. But all of my murals have been done on art board or canvas without dark color backgrounds. I don't know why this looks so hard to me but something about it is giving me painters block.
I made these out of a file folder and the painting is with auto air water color on oil canvas.
I hate auto air water color BTW. But this is not on something so small as a deck lid of a 1/24 scale slammer. check it out



















Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 4 2007, 08:34 PM~7837421
> *Yeah, I got some pretty cool stencils and I've made some pretty cool ones too. But all of my murals have been done on art board or canvas without dark color backgrounds. I don't know why this looks so hard to me but something about it is giving me painters block.
> I made these out of a file folder and the painting is with auto air water color on oil canvas.
> I hate auto air water color BTW. But this is not on something so small as a deck lid of a 1/24 scale slammer. check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *



:0

i want to do that someday!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 4 2007, 10:54 PM~7837506
> *:0
> 
> i want to do that someday!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 Pretty cool when you figure it out, I just got to get a lot smaller LOL!!!

Miloh.


----------



## drnitrus

if you can airbrush like that already then you can deffinitly pull off a 1:24
the concept is the same but you just need much smaller stencils and a fine airbrush


----------



## Miloh

drnitrus:

Yeah after I got otu my stencils last night I thought the same thing so my next paing job will probablt have a tiger on the hood. uffin: 
I got a good scrap 63 bubble top in the stripper bucket right now.
:biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 5 2007, 04:43 AM~7838664
> *if you can airbrush like that already then you can deffinitly pull off a 1:24
> the concept is the same but you just need much smaller stencils and a fine airbrush
> *


not realy bro...it's alot harder to do the bigger stuff. that's like alot of guy's who can tattoo & know how to draw cant airbruch for shit. & alot of airbrush guy's cant tattoo. it's a whole differant technique bro.


----------



## wagonguy

any updates on anything anthony?

i need some inspiration :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7847859
> *any updates on anything anthony?
> 
> i need some inspiration :cheesy:
> *


IM JUST MESSING WITH MY NNL PROJECT RIGHT NOW. THE CONTEST BUILD IS TOO EASY BRO, I MIGHT EVEN CHANGE MY BUILD. I STILL GOT TO THE END OF THE DAY TO DECIDE, AND I'LL START ON THAT NEXT MONTH. I WANT TO DO SOMETHING REAL CRAZY, LIKE ANOTHER LOCO'S 64 OR SOMETHING BUT IT WILL BE FULL SHOW. JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OF MY OTHER STUFF OUT THE WAY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2007, 03:27 PM~7851222
> *IM JUST MESSING WITH MY NNL PROJECT RIGHT NOW.  THE CONTEST BUILD IS TOO EASY BRO, I MIGHT EVEN CHANGE MY BUILD.  I STILL GOT TO THE END OF THE DAY TO DECIDE, AND I'LL START ON THAT NEXT MONTH.  I WANT TO DO SOMETHING REAL CRAZY, LIKE ANOTHER LOCO'S 64 OR SOMETHING BUT IT WILL BE FULL SHOW.  JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OF MY OTHER STUFF OUT THE WAY RIGHT NOW.
> *


did you build the loco 64, thats got to be my favorite model out there.


----------



## modeltech

:machinegun:





















just jokin bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 7 2007, 12:30 PM~7851240
> *did you build the loco 64, thats got to be my favorite model out there.
> *


WELL THIS IS THE ONE I BUILT. AND ALOT OF PEOPLE THOUGHT IT WAS LOCO'S 64. IT WASNT INTENDED TO BE. SO I JUST CALL IT LOCO 64. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 7 2007, 12:31 PM~7851244
> *:machinegun:
> just jokin bro!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: BACK AT YA BRO.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2007, 01:40 PM~7851313
> *:guns:  BACK AT YA BRO.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 6 2007, 11:41 PM~7847846
> *not realy bro...it's alot harder to do the bigger stuff.  that's like alot of guy's who can tattoo & know how to draw cant airbruch for shit. & alot of airbrush guy's cant tattoo. it's a whole differant technique bro.
> *


 I have not tried to do my stencils real small yet, From this It's seems your saying the small stuff should be eaiser than the big stuff right??? If so as soon as I get through wiht this truck I'm on I'll start cutting little bitty stencils. :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 7 2007, 01:05 PM~7851497
> *I have not tried to do my stencils real small yet, From this It's seems your saying the small stuff should be eaiser than the big stuff right??? If so as soon as I get through wiht this truck I'm on I'll start cutting little bitty stencils. :biggrin:
> 
> Miloh.
> *


YEAH CAUSE WITH THE BIG STUFF YOU SEE ALL THE DETAIL, AND WITH THE SMALL STUFF YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT. JUST MAKE SURE WHEN YOUR READY TO SPRAY THE SMALL STUFF YOU TAKE OF THE TIP OF THE BRUSH. IT HELP'S OUT ALOT.


----------



## Miloh

I never tried to spray without the tip, what does that do for ya??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 7 2007, 01:21 PM~7851631
> *I never tried to spray without the tip, what does that do for ya??
> *


THE TIP IS THERE TO MAKE THE FAN FOR THE PAINT. ONCE YOU TAKE IT OFF, IT'S JUAT A STRAIGHT FINER LINE GIVE IT A TRY YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## Miloh

This is the tip you mean to remove right?










Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 7 2007, 01:26 PM~7851680
> *This is the tip you mean to remove right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *


YUP. TRY IT WITH IT OFF YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

damn homie time to clean that bad boy


----------



## Miloh

KEWL!! Thanks for the "TIP" LOL!! I'll try it out tonight. 

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 7 2007, 03:32 PM~7851729
> *damn homie time to clean that bad boy
> *



LOL!!!!!!!! It's clean on the inside Man. It's been worked to death. Probably time for a new one.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THESE ARE MY BABIES. THEY GET CLEANED AFTER EACH USE AND PUT BACK LIKE THIS. IF YOU STAY READY , YOU AINT GOT TO GET READY. :biggrin: 



















BACKUP.


----------



## drnitrus

heres my two. ive been thinking of getting a gravity feed with the cup.


----------



## Miloh

I do clean it after every use, the needle and little gold seat get a through cleaning and everything put back together but the needle left out. the paint cup and needle at the ready all the time. this is the only brush I got so it gets used for everything I do. The outside of the body looks like shit from stains where I forgot to get it out of a acetone soak one night and the dam acetone evaporated and it left stains on the outside that I can't get off.
But be not fooled it is at the ready all the time. You right tho it does look used and abused for sure.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 7 2007, 01:57 PM~7851864
> *heres my two. ive been thinking of getting a gravity feed with the cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRAVITY FEED ARE THE BEST WAY TO GO. MY BOTTOM FEED IWAT DONT EVEN GET USED ANYMORE.


----------



## Miloh

Hey Dr how does that top one get paint?? never seen one like that I guess.

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy

i got a pretty shitty badger 360 airbrush, i cant even get a finer needle and stuff :angry: 

damn brush


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 7 2007, 07:54 PM~7854620
> *i got a pretty shitty badger 360 airbrush, i cant even get a finer needle and stuff :angry:
> 
> damn brush
> *


i like my 360 Anthem


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+May 7 2007, 04:03 PM~7851903-->
> 
> 
> 
> GRAVITY FEED ARE THE BEST WAY TO GO.  MY BOTTOM FEED IWAT DONT EVEN  GET USED ANYMORE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah this has worked till now but i think the gravity feed will work better
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Miloh_@May 7 2007, 04:05 PM~7851924
> *Hey Dr how does that top one get paint?? never seen one like that I guess.
> 
> you cant tell from the pic but there is an opening on the top of the body where you can add paint
> 
> Miloh.
> *


----------



## jevries

Got a Paasche V but what sucks is that the needle sticks out to far of the nozzle so it get's damaged real fast.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 8 2007, 05:55 AM~7856821
> *Got a Paasche V but what sucks is that the needle sticks out to far of the nozzle so it get's damaged real fast.
> *


I stick all ends into a big eraser


----------



## drnitrus

i just picked up a gravity feed eclipse on ebay for $90 

i saw some sheap airbrush kits that actually looked descent for like $40 for some of these guys on a budget
ill probably post the links in the ebay deals topic


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 7 2007, 03:46 PM~7851805
> *THESE ARE MY BABIES. THEY GET CLEANED AFTER EACH USE AND PUT BACK LIKE THIS.  IF YOU STAY READY , YOU AINT GOT TO GET READY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKUP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i understand the back up ones in the box but why do you have four more opened and ready are they different size needles for quicker mural painting or what?


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE LITTLE ONE'S ARE USED FOR QUICK TOUCH UP'S AND WHEN I DO LITTLE PART'S OR MURAL'S. THE MED ONE'S ARE USED FOR MY PRIMER'S & BASE. AND THE OTHER'S FOR PAINT & CLEAR.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7859890
> *THE LITTLE ONE'S ARE USED FOR QUICK TOUCH UP'S AND WHEN I DO LITTLE PART'S OR MURAL'S.  THE MED ONE'S ARE USED FOR MY PRIMER'S & BASE.  AND THE OTHER'S FOR PAINT & CLEAR.
> *


oh i c.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2007, 02:05 PM~7859890
> *THE LITTLE ONE'S ARE USED FOR QUICK TOUCH UP'S AND WHEN I DO LITTLE PART'S OR MURAL'S.  THE MED ONE'S ARE USED FOR MY PRIMER'S & BASE.  AND THE OTHER'S FOR PAINT & CLEAR.
> *



Biggs ,

What brand and model are the ones you use for paint and clear?


----------



## Mr Biggs

It's the Spray-Work HG Wide Airbrush - Trigger Type

the one with the handle.


----------



## Mr Biggs

it was a nice day today so i got some painting done. here is the chevylade. just need some clear and it will be done.


----------



## S-10sForever

HOLY SHIT BIGGS!!! Amazeing paint work. How do you do it?!?!?!?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WOW THATS FLAKED OUT


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS A FEW MORE BEFORE I CLOSE UP PAINT SHOP FOR THE DAY,


----------



## twinn

CHINGON :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 Thats bad ass!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 9 2007, 04:55 PM~7869784
> *:0  :0  Thats bad ass!!!
> *



wow biggs, insane.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 9 2007, 05:33 PM~7870012
> *wow biggs, insane.
> *


X2 :0


----------



## pancho1969

:worship: :thumbsup: great job biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass bigg homie!! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BIGGS ! I love that shit right there ! looks nice and the 22 " caddy wheels look good on there ! LOL !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 9 2007, 04:48 PM~7869740
> *<span style='color:blue'>MR BIGGS* :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, that paint is BADASS! As usual. :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

*VERY NICE!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
STILL GOT TO CLEAR IT TOMORROW AND PAINT THE SPEAKER BOX.


----------



## hoodstar

CAN'T WAIT TO PAINT THE 62! ......NOW WHAT COLOR?


----------



## hoodstar

CAN'T WAIT TO PAINT THE 62! ......NOW WHAT COLOR?


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## twinn




----------



## betoscustoms

1000 X's


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

:cheesy: 

THROW SOME UMOO ON THAT BITCH


----------



## modeltech

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 10 2007, 05:53 AM~7873599
> *DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
WE WILL TRY AND HAVE THEM OUT A.S.A.P.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL.....2 ESCO'S IN ONE WEEK DAM M.C.B.A DOING IT


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2007, 08:49 AM~7874095
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> WE WILL TRY AND HAVE THEM OUT A.S.A.P.
> *



WHICH KIT WILL THEY TAKE TO COMPLETE??




AND, DID YOU HAND CUT THE THE TRIBAL FLAMES!!!


----------



## 408models

:0 DAMN THAT TRUCK IS COMING OUT CLEAN BRO.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 10 2007, 09:56 AM~7874134
> *WHICH KIT WILL THEY TAKE TO COMPLETE??
> AND, DID YOU HAND CUT THE THE TRIBAL FLAMES!!!
> *


i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 10 2007, 08:25 AM~7874310
> *i was wondering the same thing.
> *


all hand cut. patience is your friend.


----------



## modeltech

NOW THAT MAKES IT EVAN MORE TIGHT BRO!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2007, 11:33 AM~7874803
> *all hand cut.  patience is your friend.
> *


did you cut the tape on the roll or on the model cuz i dont see any razor slips. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 10 2007, 07:56 AM~7874134
> *WHICH KIT WILL THEY TAKE TO COMPLETE??
> AND, DID YOU HAND CUT THE THE TRIBAL FLAMES!!!
> *


the whole interior, seat's , dash , door panels, bumper's and grill. are being casted right now by twinn. he's getting the hang of the chamber right now. then the body will be next.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2007, 11:33 AM~7874803
> *all hand cut.  patience is your friend.
> *


Dang ! cus i be the frist to to say my shit dont match side to side ! All the shit i do by hand i just try to get close LOL ! Lookin at this it looks like a new lesson you need to teach the young *********** !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 10 2007, 09:35 AM~7874817
> *did you cut the tape on the roll or on the model cuz i dont see any razor slips. :0
> *


it's a special masking vinal. lay it out on a glass top. tape all 4 end's so it wont move and get to tracing, and cutting. then apply to the truck.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 09:38 AM~7874838
> *Dang !    cus  i  be  the  frist  to  to  say    my  shit    dont    match  side  to  side  !  All  the  shit  i  do  by  hand i  just  try  to  get  close LOL !    Lookin  at  this    it  looks  like  a  new  lesson  you  need  to  teach  the  young  ***********  !
> *


when your ready you got my number. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2007, 11:39 AM~7874847
> *it's a special masking vinal. lay it out on a glass top. tape all 4 end's so it wont move and get to tracing, and cutting. then apply to the truck.
> *


i knew their was steroid usage lol that pattern is still outrageous. That does sound like a smart way to make almost identical patterns.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2007, 11:41 AM~7874858
> *when your ready you got my number. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: up Got it right ! 

913 648 8888  ! If anyone else whats to call ! 













Just ask for Large Pan with everything !


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 11:51 AM~7874934
> *:biggrin: up  Got    it  right  !
> 
> 913  648  8888  !  If  anyone  else  whats  to  call  !
> Just  ask  for  Large  Pan  with  everything  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you buying. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 12:51 PM~7874934
> *:biggrin: up  Got    it  right  !
> 
> 913  648  8888  !  If  anyone  else  whats  to  call  !
> Just  ask  for  Large  Pan  with  everything  !
> *


i called it and they said "biggs no speaky english" :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## modeltech

SWEET, LOOKS LIKE THE ONE BIGGS JUST BUILT!!!


----------



## EVIL C

:0 Nice azz 58


----------



## drnitrus

Damn great work biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 11:45 AM~7875751
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a nice ride. too bad i neever seen it before. it would of helped me out on doing mine. like if i needed it.


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Mr Biggs

my computer has been down since friday. so i got some painting done to the impalamino yesterday.


----------



## DEUCES76

paintjob is flawless biggs cant wait to see it finished great work


----------



## Pokey

:0 :0 :0

Another beautiful paint job from the Pres.! 

Flawless Biggs, flawless. Excellent work as always!


----------



## vengence

I COULDNT SEE THE PAINTJOB......


oh well ill prolly see it another time,im still really wantin to get one of those caprice kits....


----------



## hawkeye1777

thats a nice ride, bro....i never thought of a impalamino..........maybe i'll think of something to do, until then...i ain't got anything to wok on, cuz i'm waiting for shit to come in the mail....... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BiggC

That's a beautiful color Biggs, Looks killer!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

dam, been waitin on progress for this one... looking tight, but you already know!


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's  
just trying out this new paint. and it's clean as fuck. it's diamont black base. with blue hok ice pearl and 5% laveder pearl, and diamot clear.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Insted of this . what do you think.?


----------



## lowridermodels

CAN YOU SAY SICK!!!!!!!!.... :wow: ....BIGGS YOU DA MAN!!!!! YOUR BUILDS MAKE ME GO :loco:


----------



## Pokey

Naw man, ya gotta lay it out with them Cadillac wheels! 

It does look good with the Super Swampers though, either way it'll be badass!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

dump it biggs!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2007, 05:02 PM~7942517
> *Naw man, ya gotta lay it out with them Cadillac wheels!
> 
> It does look good with the Super Swampers though, either way it'll be badass!!!
> *


yeah" I think your both right bro"s. I'll save them for another build. THANK'S HOMIE'S.
Here is what i picked up at yesterday's show. Roger got best custom. and Alfred got best import. we cleaned up again. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Congrats on adding more hardware to your trophy-case!

Got any pics from the show?


----------



## Mr Biggs

No i forgot my camera. It was a last minute thing. Shit i almost missed it if it wasn't for mark calling. I thought it was on sunday


----------



## BiggC

Truck looks good either way Biggs, but I like it with the Caddy wheels.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 20 2007, 05:25 PM~7942642
> *Truck looks good either way Biggs, but I like it with the Caddy wheels.
> *


 THANK'S Biggc


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 07:30 PM~7942686
> * THANK'S Biggc
> *


Welcome Bro and CONGRATS on People's Choice. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 20 2007, 05:33 PM~7942711
> *Welcome Bro and CONGRATS on People's Choice.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

congrats


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's bro.

just got the bare-metal done.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That chevy truck and that impalamino are just plain sick Bigg homie!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

WOW! it is looking SICK!


----------



## radicalplastic09

put the caddy wheels in some swampers :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 20 2007, 09:39 PM~7944756
> *put the caddy wheels in some swampers :biggrin:
> *


I tried it bro they won't fit.  
I'll use them on one of my next off the wall project's.


----------



## Project59

:wow: No matter what way that extend cab will look sweet!!! Love the paint on that Elco man nice work!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 04:52 PM~7942445
> *Insted of this . what do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie, you gotta put this one on the ground with the Caddy wheels.


The impalino looks sick too.....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 07:23 PM~7943548
> *thank's bro.
> 
> just got the bare-metal done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick!


----------



## betoscustoms

CONGRATS PRIMO!!!! AND SLAMM THAT TRUCK, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 20 2007, 11:02 PM~7945440
> *CONGRATS PRIMO!!!! AND SLAMM THAT TRUCK, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!
> *



I think it would sickass to keep it raised up pulling a trl with another one slammed out on the back. :0 :0 Or a badass boat or something.


----------



## MARINATE

ESTAES CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## Mr Biggs

GRACIA'S WEY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
<span style=\'color:red\'>A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "

A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
by not trying anything different.

A WINNER makes a commitment.
A LOSER makes a promise.

A WINNER always has a plan.
A LOSER always has an excuse.

A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.

A WINNER knows what to fight for
and what to compromise on.
A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.

A WINNER judges himself
by the standard of excellence in his field.
A LOSER judges himself
by the standard of mediocrity in his field.

MENACE 
M.C.B.A. Pres.</span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:18 PM~7947832
> * KUSTOMBUILDER is tring his best ! LOL !*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2007, 11:30 AM~7947904
> *Man  thats    mean  BIGGS  !    but his best just aint good enough. remember in this world talk is cheap, and anyone can do it. :biggrin: *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 09:23 PM~7943548
> *thank's bro.
> 
> just got the bare-metal done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooooh shit! that is nice bro! this brings me to a question. a friend of mine Mj Hundahl and some other members of our club were talking in chat one night about cars we have. mainly since over the last few years i sold a lot of my old builds to friends and on ebay. i asked to get a build back from him that was actually built by my late friend killed in a car crash. he sent it to me free of charge and it is nice to have it back. 
there is something about having a friends model on your shelf. i don't know what to say, but sentimental maybe? 
what would you say about parting with a build? for money or trade of course.  i would be honored to have one of your builds on my shelf.  
i am working on getting a build from a friend Showrodfreak of a Starliner low called "Bandito". when i see something i like , i usually throw a comment like " that would look good on my shelf" LOL.....
if you want to keep your stuff that is cool, but i thought i would ask.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am out here Brothers ! I got to get ready to go to work i be back tonight !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 21 2007, 11:48 AM~7948023
> *oooooh shit! that is nice bro! this brings me to a question. a friend of mine Mj Hundahl and some other members of our club were talking in chat one night about cars we have. mainly since over the last few years i sold a lot of my old builds to friends and on ebay. i asked to get a build back from him that was actually built by my late friend killed in a car crash. he sent it to me free of charge and it is nice to have it back.
> there is something about having a friends model on your shelf. i don't know what to say, but sentimental maybe?
> what would you say about parting with a build? for money or trade of course.    i would be honored to have one of your builds on my shelf.
> i am working on getting a build from a friend Showrodfreak of a Starliner low called "Bandito". when i see something i like , i usually throw a comment like " that would look good on my shelf" LOL.....
> if you want to keep your stuff that is cool, but i thought i would ask.
> *


I don't realy like to part with my build's bro, but if i do i will let you know. and vise versa. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

what up menace how was the show sat.?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 02:11 PM~7948232
> *I don't realy like to part with my build's bro, but if i do i will  let you know. and vise versa. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2007, 12:12 PM~7948244
> *what up menace how was the show sat.?
> *


we did good homie. Here is what i picked up at the show. Roger got best custom. and Alfred got best import. we cleaned up again. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:15 PM~7948271
> *we did good homie. Here is what i picked up at yesterday's show. Roger got best custom. and Alfred got best import. we cleaned up again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hell yeah....congrats...........alfred the fool i meet?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2007, 12:17 PM~7948284
> *hell yeah....congrats...........alfred the fool i meet?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:19 PM~7948294
> *:yessad:
> *




he's in M.C.B.A?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7948303
> *he's in M.C.B.A?
> *


NA just one of the fellas from back in the day's. Once he start's building new shit he will be. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You get any pics from the show ????????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2007, 12:28 PM~7948355
> *You  get  any pics  from  the  show ????????
> *


No i forgot my camera. It was a last minute thing. Shit i almost missed it if it wasn't for mark calling. I thought it was on sunday


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:25 PM~7948341
> *NA just one of the fellas from back in the day's.  Once he start's building new shit he will be. :biggrin:
> *



fool still showing car's from 99 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2007, 12:35 PM~7948415
> *fool still showing car's from 99  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Na he had some new one's there this time. all import's.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:38 PM~7948438
> *Na he had some new one's there this time. all import's.
> *




 ......................................did the fool say anything about arizona show?


----------



## Mr Biggs

yup that he was going to fuck you up. :0 

















j/k he said he had met you.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 01:44 PM~7948499
> *yup that he was going to fuck you up. :0
> j/k he said he had met you.
> *



:uh: i don't know about fucking me up.......homeboy gonna have is work cut out for him


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh

Hey Biggs: "Paint master"

Miloh here, Dude I'm working on the record for most times a single model gets stripped before the paint job sticks. What kind of tape you use for masking? I scuff my base, wait days, use tamya vinyl tape and still it pulls my dam paint off when I mask off for my second colors. How the hell do you guys get all them colors down without pulling the shit up?? Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

first of all you need to primer the car, them what i do is put a few clear coats on the car after i paint it , then scuff it and the use the tape. the main thing is to take off the tape whyle the paint is still wet. if not it will make a real ruff edge. or use an exacto blade to follow the tape to sepporate the paint almost like doing bare metal. i dont have that much of a problem when useinf air brush. the paint can come's out to thick.


----------



## Miloh

Ah!! I did not clear over the first color, I'll try that. I do allways pull the tape while the paint is wet. You can see below what pulled up was the dry paint not the fresh. but I did not try the clear. Damit Man the finish was killer too. I hate to start over again on this one. It's been stripped...I think this will be the 4th time when it goes in the bucket.



















I might try to sand the Lime and redo it without stripping the whole thing but I will use the clear next time and see what happens with that.

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I think that's still saveable. Just put another stripe down the middle of both of them color's.


----------



## dade county

mr biggs sweet......sweetsweetsweetsweet how long duz it take on a avrage 2 complete 1 ov those spectacular builds and do u mind shareing techniqes with me you r inspiring thanks 4 sharing your gift with us


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2007, 05:36 PM~7958295
> *mr biggs sweet......sweetsweetsweetsweet how long duz it take on a avrage 2 complete 1 ov those spectacular builds and do u mind shareing techniqes with me you r inspiring thanks 4 sharing your gift with us
> *


I like to take my time with paint job's. the longer you let them cure the harder and better the paint will come out. alot of guy's like to rush them ,, and it show's on the paint. just let me know when you have a problem and i'll help you out.


----------



## dade county

question wut typ ov matirial do u use to strip da paint iv always wanderd this and i hav tosst bout 10 models becuse ov paint jobs gettin fukt up


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2007, 05:46 PM~7958381
> *question wut typ ov matirial do u use to strip da paint  iv always wanderd this and i hav tosst bout 10 models becuse ov paint jobs gettin fukt up
> *


do you mean to strip off the paint..? if so i use castro super clean or easy-off oven cleaner. some guy's use brake fluid.


----------



## dade county

oven cleaner? id neva guess i heard ov breake fluid but skerrd to try it
thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2007, 06:19 PM~7958619
> *oven cleaner? id neva guess i heard ov breake fluid but skerrd to try it
> thanks
> *


just keep an eye on it when u do it.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2007, 08:19 PM~7958619
> *oven cleaner? id neva guess i heard ov breake fluid but skerrd to try it
> thanks
> *


 Hey Man I've stripped this 64 like 3 times already with brake fluid and you can trust me on this, seems no matter how many times you put it in the stuff it will not hurt the plastic. Sometimes you have to scrub it a bit then put it back in but it will eventualy eat all the paint but not the plastic. I have never tried oven cleaner myself.

Hey Biggs, thanks for the suggestion on another stripe down the side. Why the hell I didn't think of it scares me. I'm not very creative but I try. I should scuff it a bit and clear it now before I go further tho.....Right?? :dunno:
I'll get this figured out sometime, it sure ain't paintin on paper and art board & shit like that LOL!!!!!
Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## dade county

let me no win i b cum a pain n d ass, im stuk on a 64 i opend da doors now wut do i use 2 fill tha gap btween da body and interior , i put lambo doors on sevral ov my home boys wips and goin 2 tryit on da 64(cool) i tryd bondo it came off and i want 2 do sumthin lyk real door jams but i c im gona hav 2 cut tha door panel so that i cud achieve this if u culd show a pic so ican get an idea


----------



## Miloh

This is how I'm doing mine if you can see it. I'm using flat plastic to make the jams and door ends. I guess everybody does it this way.










Miloh.


----------



## dade county

im gona show 3 pics i think i fukt up


----------



## dade county




----------



## dade county

this is how i wana do it


----------



## dade county




----------



## hawkeye1777

no offensebro, but u should start your own thread called "my builds", and post your shit there, cuz this is MR. BIGGS thread......


----------



## dade county




----------



## dade county

wut do u think model master :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Miloh

Dam!!!! Sorry Biggs. I didn't think about bustin all in on you thread dude. :0 

thanks for the heads up there hawkeye.

Miloh.


----------



## dade county

wusup hawkeye i dont mean no disrespect 2 no 1 i c how gud mr biggs is and wanted 2 no if he cud show me a few pointers thats it im here 4 the model nut thats n me thats all bro


----------



## dade county

mr biggs am i intrudeing on your spot unwelcomingly if so no disrespect and ill never cum bak here agin


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 20 2007, 07:23 PM~7943548
> *thank's bro.
> 
> just got the bare-metal done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 the paint job looks good mr biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2007, 07:28 PM~7958967
> *mr biggs am i intrudeing on your spot unwelcomingly if so no disrespect and ill never cum bak here agin
> *


NA ...IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.  





AND THANK'S rodriguezmodels I SEE YOU GOT IT WORKING.


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST THE STERRING WHEEL AND IT'S DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 07:01 PM~7972920
> *JUST THE STERRING WHEEL AND IT'S DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn biggs that 59 looks swweeeetttt... im tellin ya that paint did it right there... :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 24 2007, 06:08 PM~7972986
> *damn biggs that 59 looks swweeeetttt... im tellin ya that paint did it right there... :thumbsup:
> *



:0 GREAT LOOKIN 58 BIGGS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S. HERE IS THE 75 GLASS HOUSE ALSO JUST FINISHED.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 09:05 PM~7973299
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S. HERE IS THE 75 GLASS HOUSE ALSO JUST FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT TURNED OUT SWEET AS HELL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S TO YOU FOR THAT GREAT GIFT. AND THE 73 TOO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 24 2007, 08:26 PM~7973111
> *:0  GREAT LOOKIN 58 BIGGS  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 AND THE INTERIOR COLOR IS AWSOME ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

SUPER KLEAN PRIMO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 09:11 PM~7973342
> *THANK'S TO YOU FOR THAT GREAT GIFT. AND THE 73 TOO!
> *


SHIT DOG YOUR MY BROTHER !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2007, 07:12 PM~7973351
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S. YOU TOO PRIMO.  *


----------



## ElRafa

All clean as usual Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

GRACIAS CARNAL'S...... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Very clean finishes. I do like the blue 58!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 24 2007, 07:24 PM~7973440
> *Very clean finishes. I do like the blue 58!
> *


THANK'S BURB.


----------



## Pokey

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 24 2007, 11:40 PM~7975225
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S FOR ALL YOUR GOOD COMPLEMENT'S.....  
I got the building bug back. So i should knockout a few of them in the next few week's. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 25 2007, 08:42 AM~7976445
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S FOR ALL YOUR GOOD COMPLEMENT'S.....
> I got the building bug back. So i should knockout a few of them in the next few week's. :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :biggrin: LOOKING REAL GOOD CARNAL....NOW I NEED TO GET OFF MY LAZY ASS & FINISH MY CARS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

sik bro, what do the undies look like? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 25 2007, 07:46 AM~7976466
> *sik bro, what do the undies look like? :scrutinize:
> *


THANK'S......  
THE 75 IS JUST PAINTED CAUSE IT'S A PROMO AND HAS NO DETAIL , BUT THE 58 HAS FULL CHROME AND THE IMPALAMINO WILL BE FULL CHROME TOO!.


----------



## southside groovin

what boot did u use for that 58? i wanna do a 58 vert but have no idea on the boot...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 25 2007, 11:49 AM~7977793
> *what boot did u use for that 58? i wanna do a 58 vert but have no idea on the boot...
> *


that's the original boot and plastic kit, i got the kit from betoscustoms. they cost a pretty penny thoe.


----------



## southside groovin

:ugh: i was hopin you werent gonna say that. i been lookin for 1 of those for a while butevery time i find 1 theyre outta my price range..... a little off topic but do you know who makes, or where i can get the 50 chevy truck rear fenders with the spare tire blisters?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 25 2007, 12:06 PM~7977881
> *:ugh: i was hopin you werent gonna say that. i been lookin for 1 of those for a while butevery time i find 1 theyre outta my price range..... a little off topic but do you know who makes, or where i can get the 50 chevy truck rear fenders with the spare tire blisters?
> *


i seen the 50 truck back fender 5th wheel last weekend at pegasus when we had our meeting. call them and ask for joe in models he will help you out. my boot on the 58 aint glued down yet . let me see if twinn wan't to cast them.


----------



## southside groovin

lol i was gonna suggest that you cast those boots but you do so much for all of us already, i didnt wanna demand anything. thanx for the heads up on that 5th wheel too. i seen a ad in SAE mag a LONG time ago for a company that was poppin some out but i forget who it was.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

"BREAK'EM OFF"


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Pokey

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

Damn Biggs.......some crazy paint work. Looks amayzing as always.


----------



## stilldownivlife

ohh cant wait to see this 1 biggs :0 

61 vert is my real dream ride and with patterns eww we :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.  
GOT TO TRY THESE OUT NEXT.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-NOW DAT SOME SIK SHIT BRO UUWWWEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2007, 08:28 PM~7996059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2007, 09:26 PM~7996039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRY ME A RIVER :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"BREAK'EM OFF"</span>


----------



## Miloh

Hey Twinn:

What is this and where do I get it??











Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7996291
> *Hey BIGGS
> 
> What is this and where do I get it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Miloh.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

Made by Alclad


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 28 2007, 08:56 PM~7996327
> *Made by Alclad
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7996386
> *:nono:
> *


just a guess, so you must have just used the bottle?


----------



## Miloh

Sorry Twinn/Biggs. I thought I got that from your post Twinn. 
I thought it was an alclad bottle but wanted to make sure. Thanks Big Poppa, Now I'm off to see if I can find it.

Thanks All, Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 28 2007, 09:04 PM~7996402
> *Sorry Twinn/Biggs. I thought I got that from your post Twinn.
> I thought it was an alclad bottle but wanted to make sure. Thanks Big Poppa, Now I'm off to see if I can find it.
> 
> Thanks All, Miloh.
> *


I JUST USED THE BOTTLE FROM ALCLAD. IT'S GREEN TO PURPLE CHAMELEON MIXED WITH WHITE PEARL. IN A MIX OF GUNZY SANYO THINNER AND PURE LACQUER THINNER.


----------



## 1ofaknd

alclad does make that prizmatic color changing stuff though. and it works pretty good


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 28 2007, 09:15 PM~7996519
> *alclad does make that prizmatic color changing stuff though. and it works pretty good
> *


NEVER SEEN THEM... THAT WAS THE BOTTLE FROM THE ALCLAD CHROME. TOSSED THAT SHIT OUT AFTER I GOT THE CHROME HOOK UP.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7996570
> *NEVER SEEN THEM... THAT WAS THE BOTTLE FROM THE ALCLAD CHROME. TOSSED THAT SHIT OUT AFTER I GOT THE CHROME HOOK UP.
> *


 What is this chrome hook up you speak of???

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

REAL CHROME FOR THE MODEL CAR'S.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2007, 11:24 PM~7996626
> *REAL CHROME FOR THE MODEL CAR'S.
> *


 Like out to the platers and get it electro plated?? Do those guys give ya shit for little stuff like this or just put it in with outher stuff? Is it cheap?

Miloh.


----------



## BODINE

gels pens?,,,,do you just draw right on paint? before clear


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7996728
> *Like out to the platers and get it electro plated?? Do those guys give ya shit for little stuff like this or just put it in with outher stuff? Is it cheap?
> 
> Miloh.
> *


http://www.chrometechusa.com/ 
GIVE THEM A CALL. THEY HAVE PICS OF HOW TO SEND THE STUFF OUT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 28 2007, 09:36 PM~7996755
> *gels pens?,,,,do you just draw right on paint? before clear
> *


 :yessad: JUST MAKE SURE YOU DON'T TOUCH THEM BEFORE THE CLEAR OR IT WILL SMEAR.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 28 2007, 09:36 PM~7996755
> *gels pens?,,,,do you just draw right on paint? before clear
> *


Where you been? Haven't you seen any of David's (Minidreams) builds? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7996895
> *Where you been? Haven't you seen any of David's (Minidreams) builds?  :biggrin:
> *


i seen em just wasnt sure how to do it


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7996911
> *i seen em just wasnt sure how to do it
> *


Otay :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

Thanks Biggs:
You've been very helpful :cheesy: 

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

NO PROBLEM HOMIE...  



GOING THROUGH SOME MORE SHIT AND CAME ACROSS THIS OLD PIC FROM BACK IN THE DAY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

GANGSTA!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND HERE WAS MY BIO.


----------



## LowandBeyond

how come the $$ is blanked out? :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2

Oh shit, I thought you looked familiar I just couldnt place it,,,,lol


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO YOUR ONE CHINGO VATO. AUTOGRAPH THAT PIC AND SEND IT TO ME. I WANT TO ADD IT TO ME COLLECTION.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7997228
> *PRIMO YOUR ONE CHINGO VATO. AUTOGRAPH THAT PIC AND SEND IT TO ME. I WANT TO ADD IT TO ME COLLECTION.
> *


I WILL TAKE IT TO YOU ON THE 9TH...


----------



## betoscustoms

KOOL, I HAVE PICS WITH FAMOUS PEOPLE AND HAVE AUTOGRAPH FROM THEM, WORKING IN THE HOTEL INDUSTRY WE RUN INTO FAMOUS ACTORS, BALL PLAYERS AND RAPPERS. ONE OF MY FAVORITES IS THE ONE WITH "BILLY LANE" FAMOUS CYCLE BUILDER. I MISSED INDIAN LARRY BY MINUTES AND REGRET WAITNG TO GO TO HIS LINE. THIS WILL BE KOOL PRIMO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

WILL DO PRIMO...IT'S YOUR'S.


----------



## stilldownivlife

is this with you on there mc menace?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LATIN-ALLIANCE-12-LOWR...VQQcmdZViewItem
latin alliace lowrider ft war ?

and beto i live like 45 min from choppers inc. - billy lane's shop 
he had some troubles not to long ago hit a girl on a bicycle with his truck and killed her


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 10:07 PM~7997530
> *is this with you on there mc menace?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LATIN-ALLIANCE-12-LOWR...VQQcmdZViewItem
> latin alliace  lowrider ft war ?
> 
> and beto i live like 45 min from choppers inc. - billy lane's shop
> he had some troubles not to long ago hit a girl on a bicycle with his truck and killed her
> *


DAMN, HE'S GOOD PEOPLE, HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 11:07 PM~7997530
> *is this with you on there mc menace?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LATIN-ALLIANCE-12-LOWR...VQQcmdZViewItem
> latin alliace  lowrider ft war ?
> 
> and beto i live like 45 min from choppers inc. - billy lane's shop
> he had some troubles not to long ago hit a girl on a bicycle with his truck and killed her
> 
> *



Latin Alliance....brings back some good memories...


----------



## Mr Biggs

Those where the good old day's. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2007, 07:08 AM~7998666
> *Those where the good old day's. :biggrin:
> *


That's for sure! Lot's of adventures going on in those days.
Basically I dig the rap tunes from that era the most...sick tunes and samples with lot's of diversity. No mans land one of my fav tracks on that Latin Alliance album...I will give it a a spin again as soon as I return back home.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S BRO....  
I might give it another go around. :0 Just got to get back into the mood of it.


----------



## ItalianStallion131

awesome what were you on Leno for?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 29 2007, 11:39 AM~8000532
> *awesome what were you on Leno for?
> *


X2

AND THE RIDES ARE LOOKING SIK BRO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@May 29 2007, 12:39 PM~8000532
> *awesome what were you on Leno for?
> *


LOWRIDER SKIT.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD FUCKER!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7997166
> *AND HERE WAS MY BIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WHERE WITH LATIN ALLIANCE. I HEARD SOME YALLS SONGS BEFORE BUT I DIDN'T KNOW KNOW IT WAS YOU


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE...  
IT WAS ME> MENACE , FROST , MELLOW MAN ACE , A.L.T. , ZULU GREMLIN , MARSKY, LYRICAL-G.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 NOW I CAN SAY I ACTUALLY KNOW SOME ONE FAMOUS :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 11:58 AM~8007217
> *THANK'S HOMIE...
> IT WAS ME> MENACE , FROST , MELLOW MAN ACE , A.L.T. , ZULU GREMLIN , MARSKY,  LYRICAL-G.
> *


damn that brings back memories

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwa_VAw36pg...related&search=


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 30 2007, 10:07 AM~8007275
> *damn that brings back memories
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwa_VAw36pg...related&search=
> *


uffin:


----------



## wagonguy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHzClzmBaI

this you anthony?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 30 2007, 11:10 AM~8008045
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHzClzmBaI
> 
> this you anthony?
> *


MAN, I MEMEBER THAT VID BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT SOME CLEAR ON THE CAR TODAY. STILL NEED'S MUCH MORE. THIS IS JUST ENOUGH FOR THE BARE METAL TO GO ON REAL NICE.. :biggrin: 
OH" AND I RE-DID THE SIDE GHOST PATTERN'S..


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN BIGGS THAT 61 IS CLEAN BRO


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn.....sparkely!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol


lookin goos BIGGS!


----------



## MKD904

Biggs, I like the ghost patterns much better now.....lookin good homie.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 30 2007, 11:26 PM~8012230
> *Biggs, I like the ghost patterns much better now.....lookin good homie.
> *



X-2 they look way cleaner 

damn that 61 is sexy cant wait to see it come together :yes:


----------



## betoscustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

sick pattern bro! :0


----------



## twinn

looks better in person,you got down fucker :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

61 is tight Bigg bro!!! :0


----------



## Pokey

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 08:04 PM~8011125
> *GOT SOME CLEAR ON THE CAR TODAY. STILL NEED'S MUCH MORE. THIS IS JUST ENOUGH FOR THE BARE METAL TO GO ON REAL NICE.. :biggrin:
> OH" AND I RE-DID THE SIDE GHOST PATTERN'S..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bro!! real nice!! super clean, and you now clean and simple are better!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S. 
I WILL PUT THE PINSTRIPE AND FINAL PATTERN'S ON TODAY, ALONG WITH THE BMF.


----------



## wagonguy

looks uffin: so far :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 31 2007, 07:25 AM~8013976
> *looks uffin: so far :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

the side patterns look better the way you did them now


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 31 2007, 07:46 AM~8014085
> *the side patterns look better the way you did them now
> *


THANK'S DOG. 
I STILL GOT TO PINSTRIPE THE RIDE, AND ADD A FEW MORE COAT'S OF CLEAR.


----------



## ElRafa

Thats badass Big Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S RAFA.


----------



## ElRafa

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thats looking sweet Biggs




don v


----------



## tyhodge07

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

let me know what you guy's think .....? stay or go


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOOD AND TRUNK STAY ! The side needs to be longer or not at all !


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 06:50 PM~8017829
> *let me know what you guy's think .....? stay or go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STAY :0 IS THAT PINK AND WHITE GEL PEN OR IS IT DECAL CAUSE THAT IS NICE. HONESTLY IM NOT FEELIN THE PATTERN ADDED ON THE SIDE BUT TO EACH HIS OWN.


----------



## zfelix

biggs the pinstripes are decals right?


----------



## Mr Biggs

yes


----------



## vengence

its top notch biggs,i like it..


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2007, 04:52 PM~8017838
> *HOOD  AND  TRUNK    STAY  !    The    side    needs  to  be  longer  or  not  at  all !
> *


x2 Looks awesome.


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 05:10 PM~8017929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 07:10 PM~8017929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not feelin it cause to me BIGGS it dont look like the front edge follows the flow of the front fender well ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

once you see the ghost pattern it does that. :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

Hey Biggs:

Is the brown looking part a decal as well or did ya tape all that off and spray it??

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2007, 05:17 PM~8017979
> *I'm  not  feelin  it  cause to  me    BIGGS  it  dont  look like  the  front    edge    follows  the    flow  of  the    front  fender  well ?
> *


how about this. :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

!!! :thumbsup: !!! !!! :thumbsup: !!! !!! :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 05:32 PM~8018084
> *how about this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you cut the left bottom corner and pull it back to follow the wheel well line it will look better ! but the rest is beautiful!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS FUCKIN KLEAN PRIMO. NICE WORK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

GRACIAS PRIMO.. YOU TOO HOMIE'S..


----------



## 1ofaknd

damn homie, i need me some nice pinstripe images, you got those saved on the puter?


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU GOT A PM BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

THAT IS BADDASSS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

looks good :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 31 2007, 05:29 PM~8018056
> *Hey Biggs:
> 
> Is the brown looking part a decal as well or did ya tape all that off and spray it??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


65% IS DECAL AND THE REST IS HOK PAINT



THANK'S HOMIE'S......... :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 31 2007, 08:20 PM~8019298
> *ENJOY HOMIE'S AND HAVE A GOOD NIGHT.*


----------



## Pokey

I like the pinstripes! Another masterpiece!


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 09:03 PM~8019640
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sweet man..... love the striping.... u keep showing us we got a lot to learn..... what u gonna do with the side trim insert? can we get a shot of the side with the ghost pattern showing?


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE!!! I like it with the extras on there. Those little pinstripes set it off.


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn im loving this 1 biggs :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 31 2007, 06:52 PM~8017838-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOOD  AND  TRUNK    STAY  !    The    side    needs  to  be  longer  or  not  at  all !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2007, 07:17 PM~8017979
> *I'm  not  feelin  it  cause to  me    BIGGS  it  dont  look like  the  front    edge    follows  the    flow  of  the    front  fender  well ?
> *


IMO

The tops look great but the side looks a little off because the decal doesnt exactly follow the line of the body molding and the front wheel well.

But the rest is dead on :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

just send it to me Biggs!! i will finish it up!!! :biggrin: cause i think its tight as hell!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S.


----------



## 408models

:0 DAMN BIGGS THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS BRO. SIK


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2007, 07:48 AM~8021948
> *:0 DAMN BIGGS THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS BRO. SIK
> *


THANK'S SMILEY......


----------



## BiggC

:0 DAMN Biggs that is beautiful man!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

" BREAK"EM OFF "


----------



## betoscustoms

CHILLIN WITH 408MODELS, WORKING ON MY DIORAMA TO TAKE TO THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND. SEE YA THERE.


----------



## MKD904

Hey Biggs, show some more of that one all cleared.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S COOL PRIMO I GOT ROGER HERE TOO. :biggrin: WE GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TAMBIEN.


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin: Hey that pix is makin Roger look skinny.......It must be the angle.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 2 2007, 06:08 PM~8029918
> *:biggrin: Hey that pix is makin Roger look skinny.......It must be the angle.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


give me a call mike. he wish he was skinny.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 2 2007, 06:07 PM~8029910
> *Hey Biggs, show some more of that one all cleared.
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2007, 05:07 PM~8029911
> *THAT'S COOL PRIMO I GOT ROGER HERE TOO. :biggrin:  WE GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW TAMBIEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROGER WHAT YOU PUTTING ON THAT CAR </span><span style=\'colorurple\'> PUT IT BACK HERE COMES BIGGS :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

HE CAN'T BELIEVE HIS EYE'S ON HOW CLEAN IT IS.  
HE TRYING TO LEARN FROM THE MASTER..... :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 2 2007, 07:08 PM~8029918
> *:biggrin: Hey that pix is makin Roger look skinny.......It must be the angle.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE DASH IS DONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## caddionly

that chevy looks good biggs :0 

wish i have something new ...so i can enter the show  

love that impala !!!!!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks good Biggs, i like the way the dash came out!


----------



## wagonguy

damn anthony, down to the last little deatil :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

clean Biggs, clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

damn bro, that is some sick shit! i love the paint job and the details!


----------



## lowridermodels

BIGGS U DA MAN!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE COMPETITION IS GOING TO BE FEIRCE AGAIN!!!!1 BUT I'M NOT GOING TO COMPETE...I'M GOING TO REPRESENT THE BIG M.C.B.A., HAVE FUN AND HANG OUT WITH ALL THE HOMIES AND SPEND ALL MY $$$$ @ BETOS STAND! LMFAO! SEE YA THERE HOMIES!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2007, 05:45 PM~8029836
> *  " BREAK"EM  OFF "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F*&^in Beautiful MAnN


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WILL SEE YOU THERE MARK. :biggrin: 
AND TO ALL THE HOMIE'S THANK'S FOR THE COMPLEMENT'S.  

HERE IS THE INTERIOR TUB ALL DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Wait till you set this next to your 62 droptop !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2007, 01:06 PM~8033256
> *I WILL SEE YOU THERE MARK.  :biggrin:
> AND TO ALL THE HOMIE'S THANK'S FOR THE COMPLEMENT'S.
> 
> HERE IS THE INTERIOR TUB ALL DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice work biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 3 2007, 01:10 PM~8033268
> *Wait  till  you    set  this  next  to  your  62  droptop  !
> *


IM GOING TO BUILD ANOTHER 62 RAG TOO.!!!!!!!!! GOT THE CHROME SENT OUT WITH THE 61 STUFF. :biggrin: 

THANK'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs

FINALLY GOT THE CHROME IN YESTERDAY TO FINISH THIS ONE. IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 thats a clean ass monte


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN KLEAN PRIMO, ANOTHER GREAT BUILD


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 3 2007, 11:56 PM~8036275
> *X-2 * :biggrin: i dont know what primo means really but damn thats kleaaaan !! :biggrin: i love the blue


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2007, 10:50 PM~8036232
> *FINALLY GOT THE CHROME IN YESTERDAY TO FINISH THIS ONE. IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME  </span><span style=\'color:green\'>YES IT IS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...... :biggrin: 

IT TIME TO PLAY CATCH UP. GOT THE BARE-METAL 0N THE 73 DONE TOO.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That 73 is going to be tits. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8036232
> *FINALLY GOT THE CHROME IN YESTERDAY TO FINISH THIS ONE. IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah! That's the one I've been waiting to see!

Looks great bro, I love it!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

tight ridez...


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8036232
> *FINALLY GOT THE CHROME IN YESTERDAY TO FINISH THIS ONE. IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im building the aerocoupe SS version of that right now... all muscle though, not a lowlow (for once lOL)


----------



## vengence

biggs the monte is sick as hell.....


----------



## BiggDeee

SENOR GRANDE where did you get those decals on the 61?? Did you make them yourself??? OH YEAH THAT SHIT IS SUPER TIGHT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2007, 10:33 PM~8036452
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...... :biggrin:
> 
> IT TIME TO PLAY CATCH UP.  GOT THE BARE-METAL 0N THE 73 DONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, those '73's have great lines!! Looks stunning! I really like the Monte too, great job!


----------



## drnitrus

Great work on all these rides biggs.


----------



## EVIL C

WOW great job again biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 4 2007, 12:57 AM~8037000
> *SENOR GRANDE where did you get those decals on the 61?? Did you make them yourself??? OH YEAH THAT SHIT IS SUPER TIGHT!!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR NICE COMLEMENT'S HOMIE'S..  

BIGG DEEE I USED A FEW DIFFERENT ONE'S TO DO THE 61, THE GHOST PATTERN PART OF IT IS PAINT.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 08:21 AM~8037851
> *THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR NICE COMLEMENT'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> BIGG DEEE I USED A FEW DIFFERENT ONE'S TO DO THE 61, THE GHOST PATTERN PART OF IT IS PAINT.
> *


cool but do some of those come in some kits?? or did you buy them? OR did you just design your own penstriping?? Sorry for asking so many questions :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 4 2007, 11:17 AM~8038885
> *cool but do some of those come in some kits?? or did you buy them? OR did you just design your own penstriping?? Sorry for asking so many questions :twak:
> *


THEY DONT COME IN KIT'S. I GET MOST OF MY DECAL SET'S FROM SLIXX.COM. YOU CAN GO THROUGHT THEM AND SEE WHAT THEY HAVE, THEY HAVE ALOT OF GOOD SHIT THERE.

http://www.slixx.com/


----------



## SOLO1

looknig good BIGGS


----------



## BiggDeee

THANKS BIGGS! :biggrin: Just left Joe at Pegasus an I managed to get outta there only spending 150.00 :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8039888
> *THANKS BIGGS!  :biggrin: Just left Joe at Pegasus an I managed to get outta there only spending 150.00  :banghead:
> *


YOU GOT LUCKY HOMIE. JOE HAS A WHOLE BOX LOAD OF DECAL BEHIND THE COUNTER TOO.....ARE YOU GOING TO THE NEXT MEETING?


----------



## BiggDeee

I heard about it!! I dont know when it is? I think every third thurdsday of the month??? yeah i got a look at the ones behind the counter! I got only Three sheets of those but he only had one with penstriping! That's why i asked.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 4 2007, 02:04 PM~8039968
> *I heard about it!! I dont know when it is? I think every third thurdsday of the month??? yeah i got a look at the ones behind the counter! I got only Three sheets of those but he only had one with penstriping! That's why i asked.
> *


OK COOL TRY SLIXX THEY HAVE SOME GOOD SHIT. I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN WE HAVE OUR NEXT ONE. YOU ALL GET A BIG DISCOUNT THAT NIGHT. THERE IS ALOT OF THE OLDER DRAG M.C.B.A. MEMBER'S THERE TOO.


----------



## 408models

61 is sik bro, so is that ls. i know i was supposed to send parts to you , but i think i might have enought to do a whole 24 x 12 rack and get more stuff done, thankd though bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 4 2007, 02:13 PM~8040023
> *61 is sik bro, so is that ls. i know i was supposed to send parts to you , but i think i might have enought to do a whole 24 x 12 rack and get more stuff done, thankd though bro.
> *


THAT'S COOL BRO. I TOLD YOU , YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH CHROME. WHAT I DO IS CHROME ALL MY SHIT SO WHEN I NEED IT, IT'S ALREADY IN THE BOX CHROMED. :biggrin:

AND THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S BRO.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2007, 08:50 PM~8036232
> *FINALLY GOT THE CHROME IN YESTERDAY TO FINISH THIS ONE. IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 02:10 PM~8040000
> *OK COOL TRY SLIXX THEY HAVE SOME GOOD SHIT.  I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN WE HAVE OUR NEXT ONE.  YOU ALL  GET A BIG DISCOUNT THAT NIGHT.  THERE IS ALOT OF THE OLDER DRAG M.C.B.A. MEMBER'S THERE TOO.
> *



Cool :biggrin: Let me know!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 4 2007, 02:27 PM~8040130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT ONE LOOK'S JUST LIKE MINE.  :0


----------



## tatman

Almost as clean as mines :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8041256
> *Almost as clean as mines :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS GOING TO SAY SOMETHING BUT I BETTER NOT. CAUSE YOU MIGHT GET ALL BUT HURT. :biggrin: AND U KNOW WHAT IT IS ESE.


----------



## tatman

Fuck You with that Cowgirl Shit! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8041990
> *Fuck You with that Cowgirl Shit! :cheesy:
> *


" HOW BOUT THEM COWBOY'S "


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 09:35 PM~8041997
> *" HOW BOUT THEM COWBOY'S "
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 11:30 AM~8038973
> *THEY DONT COME IN KIT'S. I GET MOST OF MY DECAL SET'S FROM SLIXX.COM. YOU CAN GO THROUGHT THEM AND SEE WHAT THEY HAVE, THEY HAVE ALOT OF GOOD SHIT THERE.
> 
> http://www.slixx.com/
> *



cool, Thanks Biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8042108
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT.!!!!!!!!!! COWBOYS BABY....


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

i'm lost...can some1 fill me in???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jun 4 2007, 08:40 PM~8042535
> *i'm lost...can some1 fill me in???
> *


You see the nice ls.. Well that belong's to tatman. And every time i go down his house i talk shit to him. I call his car my COWBOY car since it's blue. And he get's all but hurt cause he's a Fourty Winner fan. And they hate the AMERICAS TEAM JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER HATTER'S.. got it , get it , good. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8042621
> *You see the nice ls.. Well that belong's to tatman. And every time i go down his house i talk shit to him.  I call his car my PRIMO, MEMBER 9NERS, DALLAS AND RAIDERS AT THIS HOUSE. BE NICE....... :biggrin: *


----------



## BiggDeee

CHARGERS


----------



## modelman

It's all good we Family. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 5 2007, 01:38 AM~8043647
> *CHARGERS
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

COLTS :dunno: :biggrin:

if u havent bought a manning jersey buy one now before the season starts :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8046684
> *COLTS :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> if u havent bought a manning jersey buy one now before the season starts  :biggrin:
> *


COLT'S SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY JUST GOT LUCKY. I BET YOU NEXT YEAR THEY WONT MAKE IT.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 04:49 PM~8046714
> *COLT'S SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY JUST GOT LUCKY.  I BET YOU NEXT YEAR THEY WONT MAKE IT.
> *


they didnt get lucky, the whole season was theirs, if they played their hearts out the whole season they wouldnt have lost a game, now the team is bigger and badder, got 3 of the best wide receivers in the league along with the guarter back and our running back was the best rookie last year, which is gonna kill em all this year... got us a bigger defense, next year is gonna be a bad ass season, if we dont make it to the super bowl, we'll loose the game before the super bowl to put us out, if we make it there, its gonna be a repeat of last season..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 01:53 PM~8046752
> *they didnt get lucky, the whole season was theirs, if they played their hearts out the whole season they wouldnt have lost a game, now the team is bigger and badder, got 3 of the best wide receivers in the league along with the guarter back and our running back was the best rookie last year, which is gonna kill em all this year... got us a bigger defense, next year is gonna be a bad ass season, if we dont make it to the super bowl, we'll loose the game before the super bowl to put us out, if we make it there, its gonna be a repeat of last season..
> *


HOW MUCH DO YOU WAN'T TO LOSE...? JLMK.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 04:54 PM~8046767
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU WAN'T TO LOSE...? JLMK.
> *


i hope ur not wantin to put money on the cowboys gettin to the super bowl :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres biggs bed, i found this in his photobucket box, he still hasnt realized from the day he was a kid that the cowboys suck, hes still sleeping on the twin size bed from back when aikman was decent and actually took them somewhere.. :biggrin: time to wash ur blankets biggs :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:09 PM~8046917
> *heres biggs bed, i found this in his photobucket box, he still hasnt realized from the day he was a kid that the cowboys suck, hes still sleeping on the twin size bed from back when aikman was decent and actually took them somewhere.. :biggrin: time to wash ur blankets biggs :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MANY SUPER BOWL TITLES DO THE COLT'S HAVE...? :nicoderm:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:13 PM~8046948
> *HOW MANY SUPER BOWL TITLES DO THE COLT'S HAVE...? :nicoderm:
> *


since ive been alive, which is what matters, 1 also how long have they been in indy  cowboys wont get no where with tony ****... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:15 PM~8046968
> *since ive been alive, which is what matters, 1 also how long have they been in indy    cowboys wont get no where with tony ****... :thumbsdown:
> *


I WISH I HADE YOU HEAR IN PERSON TO ASK YOU THAT FAMOUS QUESTION LIKE I ASK ALL THE OTHER HATTER'S. BUT SINCE YOUR NOT AND YOU HAVE THE COMPUTER AT YOUR FINGERTIP'S ..YOU WILL PROBOBLY FAIL LIKE ALL THE OTHER BAN WAGONER'S DID.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:18 PM~8046999
> *I WISH I HADE YOU HEAR IN PERSON TO ASK YOU THAT FAMOUS QUESTION LIKE I ASK ALL THE OTHER HATTER'S.  BUT SINCE YOUR NOT AND YOU HAVE THE COMPUTER AT YOUR FINGERTIP'S ..YOU WILL PROBOBLY FAIL LIKE ALL THE OTHER BAN WAGONER'S DID.
> *


whats the question, johnny unitus... am i right before you asked :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:20 PM~8047017
> *whats the question, johnny unitus... am  i right before you asked  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE WRONG. IT'S THE BIG QUESTION I ALWAYS ASK ALL THE HATTERS AND SHIT TALKER'S . AND NOT ONE HAS GAVE ME THE RIGHT ANSWER YET. I ALWAYS LET THEM STAND THERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY ARE A FAN AND THEY ARE THE BEST AND THEY HAVE BEEN WITH THEM SINCE DAY ONE...WELL BULLSHIT. ALL I ASK THEM IS TO NAME ME 7 PLAYER'S ON THE TEAM OTHER THEN THE SUPERSTARS. AND NOT ONE HAS DONE IT. IF YOU THINK IM LYING TRY IT CAUSE I KNOW YOU CAN'T.  THERE GO'S DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM LOOKING UP THE ROSTER.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 04:32 PM~8047115
> *NOPE WRONG.  IT'S THE BIG QUESTION I ALWAYS ASK ALL THE HATTERS AND SHIT TALKER'S . AND NOT ONE HAS GAVE ME THE RIGHT ANSWER YET. I ALWAYS LET THEM STAND THERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY ARE A FAN AND THEY ARE THE BEST AND THEY HAVE BEEN WITH THEM SINCE DAY ONE...WELL BULLSHIT.  ALL I ASK THEM IS TO NAME ME 7 PLAYER'S ON THE TEAM OTHER THEN THE SUPERSTARS. AND NOT ONE HAS DONE IT. IF YOU THINK IM LYING TRY IT CAUSE I KNOW YOU CAN'T.  THERE  GO'S DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM LOOKING UP THE ROSTER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got ya.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:32 PM~8047115
> *NOPE WRONG.  IT'S THE BIG QUESTION I ALWAYS ASK ALL THE HATTERS AND SHIT TALKER'S . AND NOT ONE HAS GAVE ME THE RIGHT ANSWER YET. I ALWAYS LET THEM STAND THERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY ARE A FAN AND THEY ARE THE BEST AND THEY HAVE BEEN WITH THEM SINCE DAY ONE...WELL BULLSHIT.  ALL I ASK THEM IS TO NAME ME 7 PLAYER'S ON THE TEAM OTHER THEN THE SUPERSTARS. AND NOT ONE HAS DONE IT. IF YOU THINK IM LYING TRY IT CAUSE I KNOW YOU CAN'T.  THERE  GO'S DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM LOOKING UP THE ROSTER.
> *


not looking up the roster, out of super stars who do u consider, the whole team? cuz who i consider and other people is different than what u would consider


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 04:34 PM~8047129
> *not looking up the roster, out of super stars who do u consider, the whole team? cuz who i consider and other people is different than what u would consider
> *


i sense stalling :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 5 2007, 02:35 PM~8047134
> *i sense stalling :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 5 2007, 05:35 PM~8047134
> *i sense stalling :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


im sittin right here, waitin... i know alot of the team players, but i actually think 90% of them are stars, now if ur wantin me to name off the bench warmers i cant do that, cuz the stars are the ones that play in the game, every person we had on the team last season made a big player or 2 which made them a star  plus right now i dont even know half the team, we got rid of our whole defense but like 3 people


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:34 PM~8047129
> *not looking up the roster, out of super stars who do u consider, the whole team? cuz who i consider and other people is different than what u would consider
> *


YOU CAN'T DO IT EITHER. YOU GOT TO KNOW THESE THING'S HOMIE. I DO. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:37 PM~8047160
> *YOU CAN'T DO IT EITHER.  YOU GOT TO KNOW THESE THING'S HOMIE. I DO. :biggrin:
> *


like i said there isnt just a few star players, the whole TEAM is the stars, it didnt just take manning and harrison to get the team to the super bowl, it took everyone, and like i said before i cant name the bench warmers


----------



## raystrey

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:37 PM~8047153
> *im sittin right here, waitin... i know alot of the team players, but i actually think 90% of them are stars, now if ur wantin me to name off the bench warmers i cant do that, cuz the stars are the ones that play in the game, every person we had on the team last season made a big player or 2 which made them a star  plus right now i dont even know half the team, we got rid of our whole defense but like 3 people
> *


COUGH...COUGH ... BULLSHIT. U KNOW WHAT I MENT. THEY AINT ALL SUPER STARS. YOUR TEAM AINT THAT GOOD. YOU ONLY GOT 3 OR 4 SUPERSTARS.


----------



## raystrey

CANTNAMESEVENPLAYEROWNED!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:38 PM~8047171
> *like i said there isnt just a few star players, the whole TEAM is the stars, it didnt just take manning and harrison to get the team to the super bowl, it took everyone, and like i said before i cant name the bench warmers
> *


YOU KNOW IF IT WASNT FOR MANNING OR HARRISON. THAT TEAM WOULD BE DEAD LAST. JUST LIKE THE LAST 40 YEAR'S.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:39 PM~8047175
> *COUGH...COUGH ... BULLSHIT. U KNOW WHAT I MENT. THEY AINT ALL SUPER STARS. YOUR TEAM AINT THAT GOOD.  YOU ONLY GOT 3 OR 4 SUPERSTARS.
> *


thats where ur wrong, and like i said before we all think different of who the super stars are... which would come back to me sayin 90% of the team are super stars


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8047189
> *YOU KNOW IF IT WASNT FOR MANNING OR HARRISON. THAT TEAM WOULD BE DEAD LAST.  JUST LIKE THE LAST 40 YEAR'S.
> *


actually harrison didnt do much last year like the past years when he has, and like ive been sayin cowboys wont get no where with tony **** :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not my argument but His question would lay in ! 


DO YOU KNOW YOUR TEAM OR YOUR SUPERSTAR / SPORT CENTER Players ! 



Like the 3rd string te! the fool never on the feild but alwats seem to be on the side line in full gear !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:41 PM~8047199
> *thats where ur wrong, and like i said before we all think different of who the super stars are... which would come back to me sayin 90% of the team are super stars
> *


90% OF THE TEAM DON'T GET PAID OVER 4 MIL TO PLAY. SO THAT DON'T MAKE THEM SUPERSTARS  .


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 04:42 PM~8047204
> *actually harrison didnt do much last year like the past years when he has, and like ive been sayin cowboys wont get no where with tony ****  :0
> *


you haven't even flipped the script yet pop him the same ? he asked you. :dunno:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 5 2007, 04:43 PM~8047206
> *Not    my    argument    but    His  question  would  lay    in  !
> DO  YOU  KNOW  YOUR  TEAM    OR  YOUR  SUPERSTAR  / SPORT CENTER    Players !
> Like  the  3rd    string  te!  the  fool  never  on the  feild  but    alwats  seem  to  be  on  the  side  line  in  full  gear  !
> *


just incase 10 mofos have heart attacks


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 02:43 PM~8047212
> *90% OF THE TEAM DON'T GET PAID OVER 4 MIL TO PLAY. SO THAT DON'T MAKE THEM SUPERSTARS  .
> *



at this point can he name 7 players period!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

damn i love convo's like this i get to be a whore.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 5 2007, 04:40 PM~8047182
> *CANTNAMESEVENPLAYEROWNED!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8047212
> *90% OF THE TEAM DON'T GET PAID OVER 4 MIL TO PLAY. SO THAT DON'T MAKE THEM SUPERSTARS  .
> *


its cuz the ones that make the 4 million + are hall of famers.. they were since they were drafted, just look at their stats before they were drafted and look at them now, now go look at the cowboys stats and ull see why they dont have a team.. im mean shit TO... major choke artest, way over rated... the players we have all have done something to make them a satr in a way or another.. the ones i cant name which i would say arnt stars are the ones that sit on the side lines.. i dont pay attention to them, i dont watch the game to watch people stand on the side lines


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:47 PM~8047243
> *its cuz the ones that make the 4 million + are hall of famers.. they were since they were drafted, just look at their stats before they were drafted and look at them now, now go look at the cowboys stats and ull see why they dont have a team.. im mean shit TO... major choke artest, way over rated... the players we have all have done something to make them a satr in a way or another.. the ones i cant name which i would say arnt stars are the ones that sit on the side lines.. i dont pay attention to them, i dont watch the game to watch people stand on the side lines
> *


Don't talk about what you are going to do. Talk about what you have done.


----------



## tyhodge07

josh thomas, tony ugoh, ben utech (pretty much a star in my book), kelvin hayden, marlin jackson, dan klecko, anthony mcfarland... all of them ive seen in the game, thats why i know their names, thats off the head, but i consider 4 of the 7 stars easily


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:49 PM~8047257
> *Don't talk about what you are going to do. Talk about what you have done.
> *


thats contradictin yourself, just like when u said if it wasnt for manning and harrison you wouldnt have gotten the super bowl

so with out aikman and whats his face, cant think of his name.. you wouldnt have them either


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 04:47 PM~8047243
> *its cuz the ones that make the 4 million + are hall of famers.. they were since they were drafted, just look at their stats before they were drafted and look at them now, now go look at the cowboys stats and ull see why they dont have a team.. im mean shit TO... major choke artest, way over rated... the players we have all have done something to make them a satr in a way or another.. the ones i cant name which i would say arnt stars are the ones that sit on the side lines.. i dont pay attention to them, i dont watch the game to watch people stand on the side lines*




Then you dont know your team ! 



I am not a sports fans ! But as for my answer ! The cheifs had Larry Johnson the rooster sence 96 ! He never touched the ball as a starting player til 2005 ! And the last time he had touch the ball in uniforum was 2000 ! But He is now a house hold name ! 


If you fellow the team you should no who is who ! Who should be playing and who should be traded ! 


You only follow the HIGH LIGHTed Names !

If you followed the team You would have no problem naming the front line the center or the back feild ! 

You still have yet to post any ?


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 04:53 PM~8047285
> *thats contradictin yourself, just like when u said if it wasnt for manning and harrison you wouldnt have gotten the super bowl
> 
> so with out aikman and whats his face, cant think of his name.. you wouldnt have them either
> *


hmmmm does his name have a smith in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What about sanders ! THAT DUDE THOUGHT HE WAS THE TEAM !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 5 2007, 05:54 PM~8047289
> *Then you  dont  know  your  team !
> I  am  not  a  sports  fans  !  But    as  for  my  answer  !    The  cheifs  had  Larry Johnson  the  rooster    sence    96  !    He  never    touched  the  ball  as  a    starting  player  til  2005  !    And  the  last  time  he    had  touch  the  ball  in    uniforum  was  2000  !  But    He  is  now  a  house  hold  name  !
> If  you  fellow  the  team    you    should  no    who  is  who !    Who  should  be  playing  and  who  should  be  traded  !
> You  only  follow  the  HIGH  LIGHTed    Names !
> 
> If you  followed  the  team    You  would  have  no  problem    naming the    front  line  the    center  or  the  back  feild  !
> 
> You  still  have  yet    to  post  any  ?
> *


scroll up done posted... and like ive been sayin, i dont know their names cuz they dont play, which would make 90% of the team that plays starts :uh: they dont play cuz obviously their not good enough, they sit on the side lines until someone get injured, we didnt have much injuries last year, so non got to play, when u got a team stacked of good players (STARS) they wont get to play, but for the ones that got to play like utech, he became a house hold name also


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:53 PM~8047285
> *thats contradictin yourself, just like when u said if it wasnt for manning and harrison you wouldnt have gotten the super bowl
> so with out aikman and whats his face, cant think of his name.. you wouldnt have them either
> *


THAT WAS FOR THE HATTER'S..  
BUT THAT WASNT THE QUESTION.
THE QUESTION I ASKED YOU WAS TO NAME SOME PLAYER'S OTHER THEN THE STARTER'S OR SUPERSTARS. AND YOU GET ALL BUTT HURT CAUSE YOU DIDNT KNOW THERE NAME'S THEY ARE ALL SUPERSTARS IN MY BOOK. THAT'S BULL SHIT. SO YOU JUST GOT BANWAGONOWNEDLIKE THE REST OF THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:04 PM~8047345
> *THAT WAS FOR THE HATTER'S..
> BUT THAT WASNT THE QUESTIONTHE QUESTION I ASKED YOU WAS TO NAME SOME PLAYER'S OTHER THEN THE STARTER'S OR SUPERSTARS. AND YOU GET ALL BUTT HURT CAUSE YOU DIDNT KNOW THERE NAME'S THEY ARE ALL SUPERSTARS IN MY BOOK.  THAT'S BULL SHIT.  SO YOU JUST GOT BANWAGONOWNEDLIKE THE REST OF THEM.  :biggrin:
> *


actually u said name 7 that arnt starts, u never said nothin about them beign starters, so u just got owned, cuz i named 7 and after that got pretty quiet in here, and like i said, 4 of the 7 i named i consider a star :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:32 PM~8047115
> *NOPE WRONG.  IT'S THE BIG QUESTION I ALWAYS ASK ALL THE HATTERS AND SHIT TALKER'S . AND NOT ONE HAS GAVE ME THE RIGHT ANSWER YET. I ALWAYS LET THEM STAND THERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY ARE A FAN AND THEY ARE THE BEST AND THEY HAVE BEEN WITH THEM SINCE DAY ONE...WELL BULLSHIT.   THERE  GO'S DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM LOOKING UP THE ROSTER.</span>
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:06 PM~8047359
> *actually u said name 7 that arnt starts, u never said nothin about them beign starters, so u just got owned, cuz i named 7 and after that got pretty quiet in here, and like i said, 4 of the 7 i named i consider a star  :uh:
> *


IT TAKE'S 10 SECOND'S TO LOOK UP THE TEAM ROSTER.  THAT WHY I LIKE TO ASK THIS QUESTION FACE TO FACE THEN YOU CANT RUN TO YOUR COMPUTER AND CHEAT LIKE THE REST OF THEM BANWAGONER'S.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:08 PM~8047370
> *IT TAKE'S 10 SECOND'S TO LOOK UP THE TEAM ROSTER.  THAT WHY I LIKE TO ASK THIS QUESTION FACE TO FACE THEN YOU CANT RUN TO YOUR COMPUTER AND CHEAT LIKE THE REST OF THEM BANWAGONER'S.
> *


i done told u, i named them off the top of my head, now if u DID SAY NONE STARTERS, than i wouldnt have been able to name them... but since u didnt, i had no problem naming them, cuz in my book their all starts but the bench warmers.. so to answer ur question about the 7 players, i named them off, and what did i prove now :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jun 5 2007, 03:06 PM~8047359-->
> 
> 
> 
> actually u said name 7 that arnt starts, u never said nothin about them beign starters, so u just got owned, cuz i named 7 and after that got pretty quiet in here, and like i said, 4 of the 7 i named i consider a star  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> homie biggs asked at 2:32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 5 2007, 02:32 PM~8047115
> *NOPE WRONG.  IT'S THE BIG QUESTION I ALWAYS ASK ALL THE HATTERS AND SHIT TALKER'S . AND NOT ONE HAS GAVE ME THE RIGHT ANSWER YET. I ALWAYS LET THEM STAND THERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY ARE A FAN AND THEY ARE THE BEST AND THEY HAVE BEEN WITH THEM SINCE DAY ONE...WELL BULLSHIT.  ALL I ASK THEM IS TO NAME ME 7 PLAYER'S ON THE TEAM OTHER THEN THE SUPERSTARS. AND NOT ONE HAS DONE IT. IF YOU THINK IM LYING TRY IT CAUSE I KNOW YOU CAN'T.  THERE  GO'S DIDIMAKEYOUSCREAM LOOKING UP THE ROSTER.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you answred at 2:50
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:50 PM~8047263
> *josh thomas, tony ugoh, ben utech (pretty much a star in my book), kelvin hayden, marlin jackson, dan klecko, anthony mcfarland... all of them ive seen in the game, thats why i know their names, thats off the head, but i consider 4 of the 7 stars easily
> *




if you would have answered right away instead of stalling with the who is a star BS your argument might actually hold up a little.......

you stalled homie and for all we know looked it up...


you got owned let it go....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:10 PM~8047378
> *i done told u, i named them off the top of my head, now if u DID SAY NONE STARTERS, than i wouldnt have been able to name them... but since u didnt, i had no problem naming them, cuz in my book their all starts but the bench warmers.. so to answer ur question about the 7 players, i named them off, and what did i prove now  :biggrin:
> *


THAT U R A BANWAGONER JUST LIKE THE REST OF THEM. AND THAT YOUR OLD LADY BOUGHT YOU A JERSEY AT THE LOCAL SWAP-MEET AND SHE MADE YOU WEAR IT. SO NOW YOU THEIR #1 FAN. I AINT NEVER SEEN SO MANY FAN'S COME OUT OF THE WOOD'S UNTILL THE COLTS STARTED TO WIN.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 5 2007, 06:10 PM~8047380
> *homie biggs asked at 2:32
> you answred at 2:50
> if you would have answered right away instead of stalling with the who is a star BS your argument might actually hold up a little.......
> 
> you stalled homie and for all we know looked it up...
> you got owned let it go....
> *


u serioues, go back and read all the shit i wrote, take the time, than come back.. :uh:

IVE SAID ALL ALONG, 90 % OF THE TEAM ARE STARS, WHICH WOULD MAKE WHSAT I SAID ABOUT PEOPLE THINKING DIFFERENT OF WHOSE THE STAR OR NOT.. THERES NOT 1 PERSON ON THE TEAM THAT PLAYS THAT HASNT MADE A BIG PLAY TO MAKE THEM A STAR.. I NAMED OFF 7 PLAYERS WHCIH ARE STARTERS CUZ I KNOW THEIR NAMES, BUT I STILL CONSIDER HALF OF THEM STARS, THAN BIGGS COMES BACK AND SAYS I SAID TO NAME 7 NON STARS OR STARTERS AND U COULDNT DO IT.. SO WHEN I DONT WHAT HE ASKED, THE SCRIPT GETS FLIPPED AGAIN..


----------



## Models IV Life

SO WHERW IS THIS MODEL SHOW AT?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:13 PM~8047390
> *THAT U R A BANWAGONER JUST LIKE THE REST OF THEM.  AND THAT YOUR OLD LADY BOUGHT YOU A JERSEY AND SHE MADE YOU WEAR IT. SO NOW YOU THEIR #1 FAN.  I AINT NEVER SEEN SO MANY FAN'S COME OUT OF THE WOOD'S UNTILL THE COLTS STARTED TO WIN.
> *


SEE UR WRONG AGAIN.. IVE BEEN A FAN OF THE COLTS SINCE I WAS BORN, IVE BEEN AROUND A FAMILY THATS BEEN FANS SINCE DAY 1, IM A HOOSIER, WE STICK TO OUR LOCAL TEAMS, COLLEGE, IU IS MY TEAM OR PURDUE, NBA, SAD TO SAY BUT THE PACERS, THAN THE COLTS, BASEBALL WHO CARES, ETC.. RACING JEFF GORDON :0


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 05:14 PM~8047396
> *u serioues, go back and read all the shit i wrote, take the time, than come back.. :uh:
> 
> IVE SAID ALL ALONG, 90 % OF THE TEAM ARE STARS, WHICH WOULD MAKE WHSAT I SAID ABOUT PEOPLE THINKING DIFFERENT OF WHOSE THE STAR OR NOT.. THERES NOT 1 PERSON ON THE TEAM THAT PLAYS THAT HASNT MADE A BIG PLAY TO MAKE THEM A STAR.. I NAMED OFF 7 PLAYERS WHCIH ARE STARTERS CUZ I KNOW THEIR NAMES, BUT I STILL CONSIDER HALF OF THEM STARS, THAN BIGGS COMES BACK AND SAYS I SAID TO NAME 7 NON STARS OR STARTERS AND U COULDNT DO IT.. SO WHEN I DONT WHAT HE ASKED, THE SCRIPT GETS FLIPPED AGAIN..
> *


#1:you stole my line :biggrin: 
#2:quit arguing its not that serious its all fun and games until someone says yo momma.
#3:......well i ain't got no number 3. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:14 PM~8047396
> *u serioues, go back and read all the shit i wrote, take the time, than come back.. :uh:
> 
> IVE SAID ALL ALONG, 90 % OF THE TEAM ARE STARS, WHICH WOULD MAKE WHSAT I SAID ABOUT PEOPLE THINKING DIFFERENT OF WHOSE THE STAR OR NOT.. THERES NOT 1 PERSON ON THE TEAM THAT PLAYS THAT HASNT MADE A BIG PLAY TO MAKE THEM A STAR.. I NAMED OFF 7 PLAYERS WHCIH ARE STARTERS CUZ I KNOW THEIR NAMES, BUT I STILL CONSIDER HALF OF THEM STARS, THAN BIGGS COMES BACK AND SAYS I SAID TO NAME 7 NON STARS OR STARTERS AND U COULDNT DO IT.. SO WHEN I DONT WHAT HE ASKED, THE SCRIPT GETS FLIPPED AGAIN..
> *


IT'S OK HOMIE. 
NOW DON'T GO SHOOT UP NO SCHOOL OK.. IT WAS ONLY A QUESTION.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:16 PM~8047400
> *SEE UR WRONG AGAIN.. IVE BEEN A FAN OF THE COLTS SINCE I WAS BORN, IVE BEEN AROUND A FAMILY THATS BEEN FANS SINCE DAY 1, IM A HOOSIER, WE STICK TO OUR LOCAL TEAMS, COLLEGE, IU IS MY TEAM OR PURDUE, NBA, SAD TO SAY BUT THE PACERS, THAN THE COLTS, BASEBALL WHO CARES, ETC.. RACING JEFF GORDON  :0*


GORDON IS FROM CALIFORNIA BRO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

lol!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 5 2007, 06:17 PM~8047405
> *#1:you stole my line :biggrin:
> #2:quit arguing its not that serious its all fun and games until someone says yo momma.
> #3:......well i ain't got no number 3. :angry:
> *


ITS NOT ARGUING, ITS JUST ONE OF BIGSS PUPPIES JUMPS IN LIKE ALWAYS.. ITS NEVER A MAN TO MAN CONVO WITH A MEMBER OF MCBA WIHTOUT SOMEONE ELSE COMIN TO SAY SOMETHIN JUST TO PUT THEM INTO IT


----------



## raystrey

YO MOMMA!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:19 PM~8047417
> *GORDON IS FROM CALIFORNIA BRO.
> *


HE WAS RAISED UP HERE IN INDIANA, HE WAS BORN IN CALI, MOVED HERE AND WAS RAISED..


----------



## tyhodge07

DAMN, MY POSTS ARE GETTIN HIGHER, HE COMES 12,000 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:21 PM~8047432
> *HE WAS RAISED UP HERE IN INDIANA, HE WAS BORN IN CALI, MOVED HERE AND WAS RAISED..
> *


AND HE STILL LIVE'S HERE IN CALI JUST LIKE STEWERT AND JOHNSON DO.

MAN IT'S TIME TO GO HOME ,,,BUT THIS SHIT IS FUN. :biggrin: OH SHIT I FORGOT I GOT MY LAPTOP AND PDA IN THE CAR. I'LL DO IT FROM THERE. BRB.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:23 PM~8047453
> *AND HE STILL LIVE'S HERE IN CALI JUST LIKE STEWERT AND JOHNSON DO.
> *


BORN, IN CALI, RAISED IN INDY, GOT HIS NAME HERE IN INDY, GOT BIG MADE SOME MONEY MOVED TO CALI... JUST LIKE ALL THE FAMOUS PEOPLE DO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:24 PM~8047457
> *BORN, IN CALI, RAISED IN INDY, GOT HIS NAME HERE IN INDY, GOT BIG MADE SOME MONEY MOVED TO CALI... JUST LIKE ALL THE FAMOUS PEOPLE DO  :biggrin:
> *


HE JUST WENT BACK TO WHERE HE BELONG'S. I DON'T LIKE HIM ANYWAY'S. PLUS THERE AIN'T SHIT OUT THERE BUT FARMLAND . MY DRIVER DIED AND THERE WILL NEVERE BE ANOTHER TO TAKE HIS PLACE..  BIG BAD # 3


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8047472
> *HE JUST WENT BACK TO WHERE HE BELONG'S. I DON'T LIKE HIM ANYWAY'S.. MY DRIVER DIED.   BIG BAD # 3
> *


I LIKE HIM AND I DONT.. HES A GOOD RACER, BUT IVE KINDA GROWN TO TONY, THE SHIT HE DOES IS HILLARIOUS, JUST LIKE THE RACE YESTERDAY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8047472
> *PLUS THERE AIN'T SHIT OUT THERE BUT FARMLAND .
> *


ACTUALLY, THAT WAS YEARS AGO, NOW HERE UNLESS U HEAD DOWN SOUTH ALL THE FARMLAND TURND TO HOUSES OR RETAIL SHOPS, WE'VE HAD LIKE 3 OR 4 WALLY WORLDS GO UP IN THE PAST 3 YEARS AROUND ME, WITHIN LIKE 20 MILES..


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE MONEY SHOT.


----------



## Tip Slow

get some pics of the inside


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 05:13 PM~8048157
> *get some pics of the inside
> *


GET SOME ???????? OR DO I GOT SOME? THERE IS A DIFFERANCE.


----------



## Tip Slow

nice,i meant do you got some


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S.


----------



## Tip Slow

dang i love that car hell it even look good with out the side markers


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 05:29 PM~8048264
> *dang i love that car hell it even look good with out the side markers
> *


YEAH,,,,BUT THEY GOT TO BE PUT ON. ONCE I REMEMBER WHERE I LEFT THEM.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8048283
> *YEAH,,,,BUT THEY GOT TO BE PUT ON. ONCE I REMEMBER WHERE I LEFT THEM.
> *


lol!!! ya gona enter it in a show? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 05:33 PM~8048296
> *lol!!! ya gona enter it in a show? :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S MANDO...


----------



## Tip Slow

COOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

That LS is clean Bigg homie! :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 04:38 PM~8047920
> *THE MONEY SHOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics biggs....


----------



## Tip Slow

hey biggs can you make a half ragtop,that monte paint is almost liike the one i painted


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S. HERE IS SOME OUTSIDE PIC'S. I COULDENT FIND THE BLINKER'S SO I HAD TO MAKE SOME NEW ONE'S.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: klean - i love that blue :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE.....  ME TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 06:40 PM~8048866
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S. HERE IS SOME OUTSIDE PIC'S. I COULDENT FIND THE BLINKER'S AO I HAD TO MAKE SOME NEW ONE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKEN NICE MAN.......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 06:54 PM~8048963
> *THATS FUCKEN NICE MAN.......................... :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...


----------



## MKD904

Damn Biggs......sick as always....you takin it to the show this weekend.....

If so, whats the whole line up that your bringin?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 5 2007, 07:18 PM~8049142
> *Damn Biggs......sick as always....you takin it to the show this weekend.....
> 
> If so, whats the whole line up that your bringin?
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

DOUBLE POST :banghead:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 5 2007, 07:18 PM~8049142
> *Damn Biggs......sick as always....you takin it to the show this weekend.....
> 
> If so, whats the whole line up that your bringin?
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S.  
FO SHO THE 57 RAG, SPY VS SPY 62 WAGON'S, BOTH LS'S , THE 75 GLASS HOUSE AND 58 RAG. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Shit came out clean


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 5 2007, 09:08 PM~8049940
> *Shit came out clean
> *


THANK'S DOG. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 5 2007, 08:19 PM~8049585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT CLICK SAVE, RIGHT CLICK SAVE ...THANK'S RYAN.


----------



## 1ofaknd

You puttin these fools to shame with the rides big homie, keep doin your thing, you gotta keep puttin in work to stay on top


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8049993
> *You puttin these fools to shame with the rides big homie, keep doin your thing, you gotta keep puttin in work to stay on top
> *


THANK'S LIL BRO... :tears: 
GOT TO DO WHAT I CAN TO STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 11:31 PM~8050121
> *THANK'S LIL BRO... :tears:
> GOT TO DO WHAT I CAN TO STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME.
> *


wait until my montecarlo come out


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 12:30 AM~8050499
> *wait until my montecarlo come out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I hope you're not trying to say you're gonna out do Biggs.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 5 2007, 10:50 PM~8050582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I hope you're not trying to say you're gonna out do Biggs.
> *


...I think he just went there.


Great Job Biggs they all looking great. 

btw I sent you a pm the other day, hit me back.


----------



## Tip Slow

im not about(who's car looks better)if it is it is if it ain't it ain't.


----------



## Tip Slow

but i will tell ya it's gonna be a showstopa


----------



## MARINATE

FINALLY :biggrin:  .......TAKE SOME PICS OF PINKY & HAZARDOUS TOGETHER


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2007, 07:23 AM~8051669
> *FINALLY :biggrin:   .......TAKE SOME PICS OF PINKY & HAZARDOUS TOGETHER
> *


i will try to get some today if not i'll take some at the show on saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8051891
> *i will try to get some today if not i'll take some at the show on saturday.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 5 2007, 10:50 PM~8050582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I hope you're not trying to say you're gonna out do Biggs.
> *



:werd:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 6 2007, 08:03 AM~8051921
> *:werd:
> *


yeah that's some funny shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 10:30 PM~8050499
> *wait until my montecarlo come out
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 6 2007, 10:32 AM~8052855
> *:twak:
> *


THESE DAM KIDZ NOW A DAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

im not tryin to out do biggs,i hopoe ya like it when it's done


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8048866
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S. HERE IS SOME OUTSIDE PIC'S. I COULDENT FIND THE BLINKER'S SO I HAD TO MAKE SOME NEW ONE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*dont forget this one* :biggrin:


----------



## Spiderose

Thats the shit. The blue looks right. How did you make the girl? I need 2 of them! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Jun 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8053398
> *Thats the shit. The blue looks right. How did you make the girl? I need 2 of them! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


what girl homie.?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 6 2007, 01:12 PM~8053087
> *dont forget this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the one 408 posted :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM IN MY CAR USING MY PDA AND THE PIC DON'T COME OUT. MY BAD. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

THAT MONTE TURNED OUT BAD ASS BIGGS


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S....  
AND GET THAT BROAD OFF MY HOOD AND BACK INTO MY BACK SEAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT SOME CLEAR ON THE BODY TODAY. WILL ADD MORE TOMORROW, GOT TO LET THE FIRST COAT'S CURE. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WET !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2007, 05:48 PM~8055642
> *WET !
> *


SLIPPERY WHEN WET. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

looks sweet wey :0


----------



## Ronin

someone has a gimp fetish i see do you wear the mask too when you paint


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 6 2007, 06:24 PM~8055830
> *someone has a gimp fetish i see do you wear the mask too when you paint
> *


NO MASK FOR ME. JUST THE BLACK GLOVE'S. I LOVE THE SMELL OF URETHANE IN THE AFTERNOON. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 08:32 PM~8055857
> *NO MASK FOR ME. JUST THE BLACK GLOVE'S. I LOVE THE SMELL OF URETHANE IN THE AFTERNOON. :biggrin:
> *


as long as it's outside, lol. spray a whole car inside a garage with no mask, i had a headache for three days, lol


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 6 2007, 09:01 PM~8056036
> *as long as it's outside, lol. spray a whole car inside a garage with no mask, i had a headache for three days, lol
> *


 I did that with a boat one time. polyester resin!!! LOL!!!

Miloh.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 6 2007, 09:08 PM~8056104
> *I did that with a boat one time. polyester resin!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Miloh.
> *


With no mask omg your lungs are gone homie. An auto body person i know tried to spray por-15(strong as hell) with no mask and almost passed out he figured since he was only spraying bumpers he'd be fine. :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 6 2007, 07:01 PM~8056036
> *as long as it's outside, lol. spray a whole car inside a garage with no mask, i had a headache for three days, lol
> *


THAT'S WHAT I DID. SPRAYED IT RAN OUTSIDE TOOK SOME PIC'S AND INTO THE MICROWAVE IT WEN'T. I STILL LOVE THE SMELL OF A FRESH OPENED CAN OF HOK LAQUER AND URETHANE CLEAR. :around:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 6 2007, 09:17 PM~8056175
> *With no mask omg your lungs are gone homie. An auto body person i know tried to spray por-15(strong as hell) with no mask and almost passed out he figured since he was only spraying bumpers he'd be fine. :uh:
> *


 I spent years in the boat business, I was a marine tech, Merc, OMC, Volvo for a long time. after a bildge explosion in 96, I took a shot to the chest in that one that broke 5 ribs, my sternum, and my colarbone in 3 places. I took a few years off. I went back and in 02 I broke my neck when a bigblock chevy/borg-werner combo swinging on a chain pinned me in yet again the bildge of a boat, I gave up the mechanical end of the business and went to paint and finish work. Sprayed a lot of gel-coat, Imron, and other crazy shit, now I got what they call a calcified granuloab on one of my lungs. I don't work in the boat business anymore LOL!!! Actualy I don't work at all right now. I am going in the hospital on the 25th of this month to have 3 disk removed from the lumbar section of my spine, they will be replaced with bone and a titainum cage. the boat business strikes again. 4 to 6 months of recovery "they say". Hell it took that long to get over the broken neck and that was only one disk fixed. WHO KNOWS?. any way after that I get to try and find a new way to make a living. BUT ON THE BRIGHT SIDE!!!! I get 4 to 6 months to build models :biggrin: 

So to answer your statement about the lungs being gone. your right, along with everything else. And I'm only 44 years old LOL!!!! I'd cry if it would do anygood.
I Hate BOATS!!!!!

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

A HAVE ALOT OF OLDER HOMIE'S THAT STILL USE IMRON. THEY SAY THAT THE PAINTER'S WHO SPRAY THAT DIE 15 YEAR'S EARLYER THEN REGULER PAINTER'S.

AND MAN THAT WAS ALOT OF SHIT YOU HAVE BEEN GOING THROUGH. I WOULD OF JUST GAVE UP AFTER THE FIRST TIME. YOU GOT 9 LIVE'S BUT DON'T PUSH IT.


----------



## Miloh

Yeah Biggs your right, 
I'm done with the labor tho. I simply can't do it anymore. I don't know what I will do next. Good thing my wife of 22 years has a good job :biggrin: I had to quit smoking before they would do the surgery so I been sitting around for the last month and a half eating morphine and buying plastic so I got a stockpile when I get out of the hospital  
I just got confirmation on the surgery date this morning. so now it's time to get nervous. And my days of pushing anything are over LOL!!!!

Anyway if any of you guys pray remember me, and the ones that don't wish me luck, I can use all I can get.


Miloh


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 6 2007, 07:53 PM~8056404
> *Yeah Biggs your right,
> I'm done with the labor tho. I simply can't do it anymore. I don't know what I will do next. Good thing my wife of 22 years has a good job :biggrin: I had to quit smoking before they would do the surgery so I been sitting around for the last month and a half eating morphine and buying plastic so I got a stockpile when I get out of the hospital
> I just got confirmation on the surgery date this morning. so now it's time to get nervous. And my days of pushing anything are over LOL!!!!
> 
> Anyway if any of you guys pray remember me, and the ones that don't wish me luck, I can use all I can get.
> Miloh
> *



Sorry to get off the subject here BIGGS!! but, Miloh dont even trip homey my PRAYERS AND WISHES will be with you!! You just recover your ass as fast as possible so you can put more plastic together!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 6 2007, 10:14 PM~8056572
> *Sorry to get off the subject here BIGGS!! but, Miloh dont even trip homey my PRAYERS AND WISHES will be with you!! You just recover your ass as fast as possible so you can put more plastic together!!! :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks BiggDeee,
Damit Man I didn't even think about it till I saw your post but I just jumped all over BIGG'S thread.
Sorry Bigg Homie, I promise I'll not do it again. I'll try not to anyway. :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

SLIPPERY WHEN WET....LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8056616
> *Thanks BiggDeee,
> Damit Man I didn't even think about it till I saw your post but I just jumped all over BIGG'S thread.
> Sorry Bigg Homie, I promise I'll not do it again. I'll try not to anyway. :biggrin:
> 
> Miloh.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.. GOOD LUCK..


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 6 2007, 09:53 PM~8056404
> *Yeah Biggs your right,
> I'm done with the labor tho. I simply can't do it anymore. I don't know what I will do next. Good thing my wife of 22 years has a good job :biggrin: I had to quit smoking before they would do the surgery so I been sitting around for the last month and a half eating morphine and buying plastic so I got a stockpile when I get out of the hospital
> I just got confirmation on the surgery date this morning. so now it's time to get nervous. And my days of pushing anything are over LOL!!!!
> 
> Anyway if any of you guys pray remember me, and the ones that don't wish me luck, I can use all I can get.
> Miloh
> *


good luck man i read all that stuff that happened to you, your one lucky person after the broken neck thing i would have been outskies.


----------



## Mr Biggs

" BREAK"EM OFF "


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8057157
> *" BREAK"EM  OFF "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Miloh

Dadgum thats purdy :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

NICE


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

dam!!!
inspiration.... Keep it up man!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## Tip Slow

My prayers are with you Miloh,good luck


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

got any pics of the 409???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 6 2007, 09:55 PM~8057331
> *got any pics of the 409???
> *


ALL THE UNDIES AND ENGINE ARE STILL AT THE CHROME SHOP WILL GET THEM FRIDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, lovin' it!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S POKEY.


----------



## Tip Slow

orange wires would look good on it


----------



## drnitrus

Lookin sweet biggs


Hey Miloh
good luck with everything homie
you already been through alot


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8057157
> *" BREAK"EM  OFF "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nnnniiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! gorgous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD PAUL WALL! :biggrin:



PAGE #40 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2007, 07:11 AM~8058617
> *LOOKS GOOD PAUL WALL! :biggrin:
> PAGE #40 :biggrin:
> *


the los angeles duck's won the stanly cup last night. :0 bastids.</span>


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2007, 08:17 AM~8058642
> *the los angeles duck's won the stanly cup last night. :0 bastids.</span>
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

VERY NICE!!!!! GREAT WORK BIGGS!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 7 2007, 09:55 AM~8059563
> *VERY NICE!!!!! GREAT WORK BIGGS!!
> *


THANK'S FRED.


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Tip Slow

always lookin good biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2007, 11:11 AM~8060227
> *TTT
> *


:biggrin: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^



AND THANK'S MONTEMAN


----------



## MARINATE

TTT


----------



## Tip Slow

Cool biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 7 2007, 12:04 PM~8060597
> *Cool biggs
> *


----------



## dwn466

hey homie thats anaheim ducks reppin the BIG ORANGE COUNTY... :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dwn466_@Jun 7 2007, 09:11 PM~8063731
> *hey homie thats anaheim ducks reppin the BIG ORANGE COUNTY... :angry:
> *


THEY ARE STILL LOS ANGELES, JUST LIKE THE ANGELS. I DON'T LIKE NONE OF THEM BUT I STILL GOT TO GIVE THEM CREDIT. IM A KING'S AND DODGERS FAN. I GOT TICKET'S TO THE LAST GAME AT THE HONDA CENTER AND GAVE THEM AWAY. IM JUST GLAD SOMETHING GOOD FINALLY CAME OUT OF THAT SIDE OF LOS ANGELES. 

ISNT ORANG COUNTY IN NY.?


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, I DID NOT FORGET YOU, THE CLOSEST HOTEL IS FRESNO OR STOCKTON. I CAN HOOK YOU UP IN PATTERSON. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 11:29 PM~8057157
> *" BREAK"EM  OFF "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 oh shit looks like you did break um off a lil somethin :0 

thats bad as fuk biggs :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT UP HOMIE'S JUST GOT HERE TO MERCED. ON OUR WAY TO SIZZLER RIGHT NOW WITH HERB DEEKS ALL AND A FEW OF THE OTHER GUY'S WHO DROVE UP. YOU SHOULD OF CAME TWINN. I ALREADY GOT A DATE FOR THE NIGHT WITH THE GIRL FROM THE FRONT DESK.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That 61 is badass Biggs.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2007, 06:30 PM~8068865
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S JUST GOT HERE TO MERCED. ON OUR WAY TO SIZZLER RIGHT NOW WITH HERB DEEKS ALL AND A FEW OF THE OTHER GUY'S WHO DROVE UP.  YOU SHOULD OF CAME TWINN.  I ALREADY GOT A DATE FOR THE NIGHT WITH THE GIRL FROM THE FRONT DESK.
> *


Biggs is always pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 8 2007, 06:32 PM~8068879
> *That 61 is badass Biggs.
> *


THANK'S FOR ALL THE COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2007, 07:30 PM~8068865
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S JUST GOT HERE TO MERCED. ON OUR WAY TO SIZZLER RIGHT NOW WITH HERB DEEKS ALL AND A FEW OF THE OTHER GUY'S WHO DROVE UP.  YOU SHOULD OF CAME TWINN.  I ALREADY GOT A DATE FOR THE NIGHT WITH THE GIRL FROM THE FRONT DESK.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2007, 06:30 PM~8068865
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S JUST GOT HERE TO MERCED. ON OUR WAY TO SIZZLER RIGHT NOW WITH HERB DEEKS ALL AND A FEW OF THE OTHER GUY'S WHO DROVE UP.  YOU SHOULD OF CAME TWINN.  I ALREADY GOT A DATE FOR THE NIGHT WITH THE GIRL FROM THE FRONT DESK.
> *



i cant make it to the show tommorow  , make sure to get plenty of pics :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 8 2007, 06:44 PM~8069223
> *i cant make it to the show tommorow  , make sure to get plenty of pics :cheesy:
> *


WHAT YOU WAITED FOR THIS SHOW........MISSING OUT ON SOME WAGONS AND PARTS I WAS HOLDING FOR THE SHOW........ :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2007, 05:30 PM~8068865
> *HOUSE OF PANCAKES IN THE MORNING. PRIMO I'LL CALL YOU AROUND 6AM*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 8 2007, 09:52 PM~8069967
> *HOUSE OF PANCAKES IN THE MORNING. PRIMO I'LL CALL YOU AROUND 6AM
> *


OK COOL PRIMO. SEE YOU IN THE MORNING.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8069956
> *WHAT YOU WAITED FOR THIS SHOW........MISSING OUT ON SOME WAGONS AND PARTS I WAS HOLDING FOR THE SHOW........ :biggrin:
> *



i know  im pissed :angry:

i wanted to make it to tha show really bad 

but oh well, get tons of pics and itll all be good :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

how was the show??


----------



## Pokey

Yeah, how was the show?

PICS PICS PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Just got up a lil whyle ago and i felt like doing some painting. Let me know what you think. Me and twinn picked up these cuda's at the last car show. So we thought we would build them.


----------



## twinn

BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

YO MEANCE!!!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS AT THE SHOW BIGG DOGG! I KNOW IT WAS SOME FUCKED UP JUDGING...BUT OH WELL @ LEAST MCBA CLEAND MOST OF THE HOUSE AGAIN!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn nice cuda biggs, i like mucsle cars, good to see something different than the same old impala.....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8079266
> *Just got up a lil whyle ago and i felt like doing some painting. Let me know what you think.  Me and twinn picked up these cuda's at the last car show. So we thought we would build them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good biggs, nice to see you doin something other than lo-los....are you going after the one chip foose built??


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

nice bro! what ya doing? pro touring?


----------



## punkmasterplex1

looks awesome man!


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Jun 10 2007, 11:32 PM~8079604
> *looks awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Is it just me or is that one phukin ugly ass set of wheels???

Miloh.


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn!!LOL!!!


----------



## Pokey

I'm not a big fan of Mopars, but that's gonna be one BADASS muscle car!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 10 2007, 09:52 PM~8079745
> *I'm not a big fan of Mopars, but that's gonna be one BADASS muscle car!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S.  
Just had to do something to keep me going. This is going to be a quick build. I will get some clear on it tomorrow, and the rest is mainly stock.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8079933
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> Just had to do something to keep me going. This is going to be a quick build. I will get some clear on it tomorrow, and the rest is mainly stock.
> *


that is one cool quick build!!!


----------



## modeltech

damn, guys, i have a few cuda's i would have built with ya!! Biggs that is sweet i have the overhaulin pics saved on the pc, yours is lookin real good!! what did ya come up with for rims??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Jun 10 2007, 08:32 PM~8079604
> *looks awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKIN THAT CUDA BIGGS


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE THE PICS FROM THE SHOW ANTHONY.....WHAT DID YOU PLACE?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2007, 01:49 PM~8083466
> *WHERE THE PICS FROM THE SHOW ANTHONY.....WHAT DID YOU PLACE?
> *


x2, give Roger something to do today at work and have him post the pix for ya!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I TOOK MY CAMERA BUT DIDN'T TAKE ANY PICS. STUPID ME LEFT THE BETTERY AT HOME CHARGING, AND IT'S A SPECIAL LITHIUM BATTERY. I TOOK A 5TH AND A FIRST. ROGER TOOK A FIRST MARK GOT A 5TH. AND PANCHO GOT A SECOND OR 3RD NOT SURE. I GOT BEAT OUT AGAIN BY A STOCK GREYHOUND BUS THAT JUST HAD LIGHT'S. LAST YEAR IT WAS A LAWN MOWER. I THINK THEY ARE TRYING TO TELL US SOMETHING. IT'S ALL GOOD BRO, ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ALL THE HOMIE'S KICKED IT AND HAD SOME LUNCH TOGETHER. 
THE FUNNY THING IS MY 62 BLACK WAGON GOT FIRST. AND MY 57 SCAREFACE TOOK 5TH I ALMOST DROPPED TO THE GROUND IN LAUGHTER. :roflmao: I WAS LIKE WTF. :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2007, 02:22 PM~8083682
> *I TOOK MY CAMERA BUT DIDN'T TAKE ANY PICS.  STUPID ME LEFT THE BETTERY AT HOME CHARGING,  AND IT'S  A SPECIAL LITHIUM BATTERY.  I TOOK A 5TH AND A FIRST. ROGER TOOK A FIRST MARK GOT A 5TH. AND PANCHO GOT A SECOND OR 3RD NOT SURE.  I GOT BEAT OUT AGAIN BY A STOCK GREYHOUND BUS THAT JUST HAD LIGHT'S.  LAST YEAR IT WAS A LAWN MOWER. I THINK THEY ARE TRYING TO TELL US SOMETHING.  IT'S ALL GOOD BRO, ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ALL THE HOMIE'S KICKED IT AND HAD SOME LUNCH TOGETHER.
> THE FUNNY THING IS MY 62 BLACK WAGON GOT FIRST. AND MY 57 SCAREFACE TOOK 5TH I ALMOST DROPPED TO THE GROUND IN LAUGHTER.  :roflmao: I WAS LIKE WTF. :0
> *


It's all good homie......You know how it is, I've been to many shows where they mis classify you and then give the awards to the ride that was worst in your class......You know where you place and thats the only oponion that counts.....


What line up did you bring.....and what ride did Roger win with??


----------



## MARINATE

DAM THAT SUCKS.....FUCK IT ATLEAST YOU WON


----------



## Mr Biggs

I JUST TOOK 5 CAR'S.... MY 57 , 62 WAGON , AND 75 CAPRICE. MINI'S WAGON, AND MARINATE'S PINKY. ROGER TOOK HIS VOLVO AND ZEPHER THAT'S THE ONE THAT WON HIM FIRST. AS FOR THE JUDGING IT'S ALL GOOD. IT'S ONLY THERE SECOND SHOW, THEY WILL GET IT TOGETHER FOR THE NEXT ONE. AL CUMMING'S IS A GOOD GUY.


----------



## ElMonte74'

ALL LOOKS GOOD BIGGS


----------



## Mr Biggs

<span style=\'color:green\'>SO IT TOOK A LITTLE VISIT TO THE POND OF DEATH. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE.......


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2007, 03:46 PM~8084271
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>SO IT TOOK A LITTLE VISIT TO THE POND OF DEATH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awww damn, it looked good, whats your plans for it now?


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T KNOW YET, BUT IT'S GOING TO BE SOMETHING CRAZY. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2007, 04:59 PM~8084375
> *<span style='color:green'>IT'S OK CARNAL THE SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME THIS WEEKEND......*


----------



## chris mineer

your the shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey, did u ever get the 58 vert boot casted?


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: congrats on the win anyway 

:roflmao: POND OF DEATH


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S....  
I GOT SOME CLEAR DONE LAST NIGHT WITH SOME NEW STUFF. COST SOME GOOD MONEY BUT WELL WORTH THE PRICE. IM GOING TO TAKE APART SOME OF THE LATEST BUILD'S AND CLEAR THEM TOO.






























HAD TO TAKE SOME INSIDE PIC'S THE SUN WAS TOO BRIGHT. THE PICS DO NOT DO THEM JUSTICE. :0


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:58 AM~8089409
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> I GOT SOME CLEAR DONE LAST NIGHT WITH SOME NEW STUFF. COST SOME GOOD MONEY BUT WELL WORTH THE PRICE.  IM GOING TO TAKE APART SOME OF THE LATEST BUILD'S AND CLEAR THEM TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD TO TAKE SOME INSIDE PIC'S THE SUN WAS TOO BRIGHT.  THE PICS DO NOT DO THEM JUSTICE. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kind of clear are you using?

I use HOK kosmic klear and was just wondering what else everyone uses.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DIAMONT.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 oh snap!


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 12:09 PM~8089464
> *DIAMONT.
> *


 Who supplies that and do you air brush it or is in in rattle cans?

Miloh.


----------



## 408models

*DON'T YOU JUST LOVE THEM DRIPPIN WET* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

it's automotive clear. airbrush only.. and prepair to pay a pretty penny for it.


----------



## Miloh

Hey Biggs:

What kind of pressure does that stuff take? I'm thinking the problems I'm having is not enough pressure for proper atomization of the paints I'm trying to use. Would this cause execesive orange peal? I have an "airbrush" compressor but I think I'm only getting about 15 to 17 psi WFO.

Miloh.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8089708
> *Hey Biggs:
> 
> What kind of pressure does that stuff take? I'm thinking the problems I'm having is not enough pressure for proper atomization of the paints I'm trying to use. Would this cause execesive orange peal? I have an "airbrush" compressor but I think I'm only getting about 15 to 17 psi WFO.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


I get around same. I set at 25 - 30 but once I spray it drops down to 15- 20. What I do is throw regular coats wait 48 hrs , sand it and then do a flow coat which is a regular coat thinned down with reducer to get a wetter look.


----------



## Miloh

Hmmmm.... I don't know what it is then I just can't get the paint to lay down. Course I'm using enamels mostly but I can't really tell the difference as far as the results I get. "Laq's or enamels" I tried to reduce the paint but seem to get a bit of a haze in the clear when I go there. Oh Well I just have to do a bit of rubbing to get glass. I'm really liking the results I've been getting lately with rattle cans. I'm getting wet coats that require no rubbing at all to look like glass. I'll keep trying and I guess I'll get eventually.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8089708
> *Hey Biggs:
> 
> What kind of pressure does that stuff take? I'm thinking the problems I'm having is not enough pressure for proper atomization of the paints I'm trying to use. Would this cause execesive orange peal? I have an "airbrush" compressor but I think I'm only getting about 15 to 17 psi WFO.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


i use 25 to 40 psi. it all depend's on what im spraying, and what type of reducer im using. i use med reducer most of the time, i can alway's make it fast if needed.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 12 2007, 10:55 AM~8089746
> *I get around same. I set at 25 - 30 but once I spray it drops down to 15- 20. What I do is throw regular coats wait 48 hrs , sand it and then do a flow coat which is a regular coat thinned down with reducer to get a wetter look.
> *


this stuff dont drip unless you have a heavy hand. and it only take's a few coat's all at once and it's done. i hate to wet sand and shit that's why i looked around till i found the best shit.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:16 AM~8089888
> *this stuff dont drip unless you have a heavy hand. and it only take's a few coat's all at once and it's done.  i hate to wet sand and shit that's why i looked around till i found the best shit.
> *


PRIMO, IS IT THE RM DIAMONT #BC100/Q BASECOAT CLEAR? I HEARD THAT SHIT IS THE BEST AT THE MOMENT. GOT TO TRY SOME. ALMOST DONE SETTING MY MODEL ROOM THAN I START WITH THE PAINTING STUFF. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 12 2007, 11:38 AM~8090019
> *PRIMO, IS IT THE RM DIAMONT #BC100/Q BASECOAT CLEAR? I HEARD THAT SHIT IS THE BEST AT THE MOMENT. GOT TO TRY SOME. ALMOST DONE SETTING MY MODEL ROOM THAN I START WITH THE PAINTING STUFF. CAN'T WAIT.
> *


 sure is primo. and i cant wait to see that model room. we got to start knocking them clean ride's out primo.


----------



## psn8586

what paint products you using man?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 12 2007, 11:42 AM~8090051
> *what paint products you using man?
> *


all if not most of my paint's are HOK.


----------



## Models IV Life

i hate to wet sand and shit...

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

MOST OF THE FAMOUS INVENTOR'S ARE LAZY LIKE US BRO...THAT'S WHY I'M ALWAYS LOOKING FOR THE EASYEST WAY OF DOIND IT. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

pinches webones :biggrin: 
cars look bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 12 2007, 02:00 PM~8091252
> *pinches webones :biggrin:
> cars look bad ass homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 12 2007, 04:00 PM~8091252
> *pinches webones :biggrin:
> cars look bad ass homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ANOTHER ONE DONE AND OUT OF THE WAY. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

CLEAN :thumbsup: outside pics tommorow :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 12 2007, 08:02 PM~8093379
> *CLEAN  :thumbsup: outside pics tommorow  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

I WILL TAKE SOME BETTER ONE'S TOMORROW. WITH THIS COLOR YOU CAN'T REALY SEE THE SHINE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS ONE IS NEXT...... :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

love tha work big homie 
 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:23 PM~8093545
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> I WILL TAKE SOME BETTER ONE'S TOMORROW.  WITH THIS COLOR YOU CAN'T REALY SEE THE SHINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOVE IT ! 



That looks great BIGGS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:39 PM~8093701
> *THIS ONE IS NEXT...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 YES ! :0 That shit is wet ! Cant wait till you get the sub box and shit all done up on this ! Man its cool to see back to building for your self BIGGS ! Your building up your fleet 1 beauty at a time ! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

That '73 is clean and mean, I love it! That color really brings it to life.

Excellent work BIGGS!


----------



## MKD904

great work as always Biggs.......


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looking good... what more can i say!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

GOT TO GET BACK INTO THE GAME DAVID. ALL THESE RIDE'S WILL BE FOR NEXT YEAR. IM GOING FOR BROKE IN 08. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Mr Biggs

AND THANK'S HOMIE'S..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 08:23 PM~8093545
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> I WILL TAKE SOME BETTER ONE'S TOMORROW.  WITH THIS COLOR YOU CAN'T REALY SEE THE SHINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DANG THATS KLEAN


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 12:24 AM~8094368
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> GOT TO GET BACK INTO THE GAME DAVID.  ALL THESE RIDE'S WILL BE FOR NEXT YEAR.  IM GOING FOR BROKE IN 08. :biggrin:
> *


Didn't think the game was over ! You just let us get a head start ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 12:03 AM~8094556
> *AND THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> *





THIS ONE IS AWESOME BRO!!!


----------



## MARINATE

ESTAES CHINGON CARNAL!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 13 2007, 06:42 AM~8095368
> *ESTAES CHINGON CARNAL!
> *


x2


----------



## 408models

SIK BRO, AS ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.... :thumbsup: 

I GOT TO KEEP UP WITH YOU GUY'S. AND STEP IT UP A NOTCH OR TOO. :biggrin: I JUST GOT TO PLAY THE WAITING GAME FOR NOW, THE PLATTER GOT A BIG ORDER, SO IM GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE.  THAT'S THE ONLY BAD THING ABOUT THIS GUY. BUT WELL WORTH THE WAIT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I EVEN MADE A CUSTOM UP-TOP FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome work.....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

did you scratch build that top? or did you modify another kits top to make fit???....if so, which kit?!


----------



## S-10sForever

Biggs where did you get those HUGE caddy rims on that blue truck??

That orange impalas killer too man!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PRIMO!


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO LET ME KNOW, I HAVE AN ORGINAL UP TOP FOR A '61


----------



## S-10sForever

Where can i get an up top for a 69 galixy id ask mini but he wolnt answer me


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 08:27 PM~8100347
> *I EVEN MADE A CUSTOM UP-TOP FOR IT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0  nice nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

S-10 THE RIM'S ARE FROM THE 1/18 SCALE CADILLAC DIECAST ESCALADE EXT.
AND THE TOP WAS AN UPTOP FROM THE 63 I HAVE THAT TWINN CASTED. I JUST CUT IT AND ADDED THE BACK PIECE TO MAKE IT FIT.


----------



## betoscustoms

PM ME YOUR ADDY PRIMO. I HAVE 3, I ONLY NEED TWO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 13 2007, 09:45 PM~8100911
> *PM ME YOUR ADDY PRIMO. I HAVE 3,  I ONLY NEED TWO
> *


 :biggrin: PM SENT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i hope i can be one of the elite some day....


----------



## MARINATE

HERE COME DEBO!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 03:01 AM~8101856
> *i hope i can be one of the elite some day....
> *


A MARINATE MY GRANDMAMA GAVE ME THAT CHAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2007, 08:48 AM~8102533
> *HIDE YOUR SHIT HERE COMES DEBO!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You hes going to go cry in the car ! * CHERP CHERP ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S FRIDAY YOU AINT GOT NO JOB,,,, IM GONA GET YOU HIGH.!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2007, 09:59 AM~8102596
> *IT'S FRIDAY YOU AINT GOT NO JOB,,,, IM GONA GET YOU HIGH.!!!!
> *



Hows that eye ?




DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## MARINATE

CRAIG...CRAIG........LET ME BORROW YOUR CAR RIGHT QUICK!


----------



## modeltech

HA,HA YES!! GOOD FLICK THERE!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2007, 10:02 AM~8102611
> *CRAIG...CRAIG........LET ME BORROW YOUR CAR RIGHT QUICK!
> *



Get out of here fleisha !


----------



## Mr Biggs

HEY CRAIG CAN I BARROW YOUR VCR..


----------



## modeltech

DAMMMMM, DONT GO IN THERE FOR 25 TO 35 MINUTES!!!


----------



## MARINATE

SHE LOOKS LIKE JANET JACKSON...MORE LIKE FREDDIE JACKSON


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What we call drug at the 21st baptist church is SINNER SIN SIN ! 




Well between Harmony and westin we call this a 20 twinn twinn ! ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let me get som for my Caddiac !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

STOP SLAMMIN MY GOD DAMN DOOR !


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT BITCH TOLD ME SHE LOOKED LIKE JANET JACKSON..IT WAS MORE LIKE FREEDY JACKSON.. OH NO SHE DIDN'T GO THERE. :0


----------



## MARINATE

CRAIG & CARLA SOUND GOOD DON'T IT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Craig Are you high ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

MISS PARKER. I WAN'T TO FUCK MISS PARKER.....WHAT YOU SAY HONEY. OH OH NUTHING. GIVE ME FIVE, TEN , 15 MIN.


----------



## raystrey

Are you prepared for Jehovah's return? 'Cause if you're not, we've got a pam...


----------



## raystrey

You got to be a stupid motherfucker to get fired on your day off.


----------



## MARINATE

WHY YOU ALWAYS BE LIKE FUCK HECTOR!


----------



## 408models

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!*
"put yo glasses back on"


----------



## wagonguy

:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what you got on my forty homie?


----------



## Mr Biggs

OH HELL NO...... :angry: WHO'S DAT BITCH. OH IT'S JUST MY SISTER'S FRIEND CARLA. I AIN'T LENDING YOU SHIT, YOU BETTER ASK THAT BITCH FOR MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

you just got knocked the FUCK out!


----------



## EVIL C

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

here u can have ur knife back cuz i stea,l i dont kill .but damn debo YOU GOT KNOCKED THE PHUCK OUT!


----------



## Mr Biggs

" CHOP SHOP " new paint facility is now in business. :biggrin: </span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 12:50 AM~8108625
> *
> TIME TO GET WET ! *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2007, 10:52 PM~8108629
> *yup no more little nat's trying to divebomb my paint job's on the way to the microwave. a few of them got me the other night. :angry: *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2007, 11:50 PM~8108625
> *" CHOP SHOP " new paint facility is now in business. :biggrin: </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 14 2007, 10:55 PM~8108653-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup no more little nat's trying to divebomb my paint job's on the way to the microwave. a few of them got me the other night. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twinn_@Jun 14 2007, 11:41 PM~8108879
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

a semi downdraft booth baby!!! you gotta love that!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 15 2007, 04:54 AM~8109347
> *a semi downdraft booth baby!!! you gotta love that!! :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie's.. :biggrin: 
I just got tired of pulling out bug's and dust from a flawless paint job.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:51 AM~8110224
> *MANS THATS WHAT PAINTING IS ALL ABOUT....YOU'LL NEW GET A FLAWLESS PAINT JOB...ANY OG PAINTER WILL TELL YOU THAT........EVEN ON PATTERN WORK...THEY'LL NEVER MATCH UP :biggrin: *


----------



## regalistic

that booth is sweet, i need to get busy making one of those!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 08:54 AM~8110242
> *I've gotten a few FLAWLWESS paint job's before. and i am an O.G. painter. :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE

COME NOW MAN...NOT EVERY PAINT JOB IS FLAWLESS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:03 AM~8110281
> *a few </span>FLAWLWESS paint job's before.  and i am an O.G. painter. :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:05 AM~8110296
> *
> *




  :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8110333
> *    :angry:
> *


BIGGS----------------TWINN--------------BETO---------------MARINATE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 02:30 PM~8111539
> *BIGGS----------------TWINN--------------BETO---------------MARINATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN BRO ! LOOKS LIKE I 'M LEFT OUT OF THE HOMIE CIRCLE ! 



Is that a hint !  :tears:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Miloh

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! TWEAK!!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 02:38 PM~8111967
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OHH NOOOOOOOOO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN, MINI, IT LOOKS JUST LIKE YOU


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 15 2007, 03:47 PM~8112027
> *OHH NOOOOOOOOO!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DAMN, MINI, IT LOOKS JUST LIKE YOU
> *


A little hairy then me on the head but it shows i am ready to roll ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2007, 01:33 PM~8111922
> *DAMN   BRO !    LOOKS  LIKE  I 'M  LEFT    OUT  OF THE    HOMIE   CIRCLE  !
> Is  that  a  hint  !    :tears:
> *


IT'S JUST THAT THEY WHERE CHICANOS...SO HERE'S YOUR'S

-----------TOP
POKEY--CARLA--1LOW64--MODELTECH--MINIDREAMS--1OFAKND


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

haha, you got brandon as cartmen, lmfao!!

and i didn't know minidreams was a jew! Guess that means he can't play basketball now, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2007, 04:52 PM~8112391
> *haha, you got brandon as cartmen, lmfao!!
> 
> and i didn't know minidreams was a jew! Guess that means he can't play basketball now, lol
> *




I can't play bascket ball cause i'm white and 5 foot tall ! If i was a jew i would have money LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: 

BIGGS----------------TWINN--------------BETO---------------MARINATE


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2007, 07:39 PM~8093701
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 15 2007, 04:37 PM~8113009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The interior on that black dually is insane....I believe its a 62 or 64 impala interior, all origional parts including dash, steering wheel, panels, seats, etc....all red...

That truck is beautiful.....Those are also semi truck rims that the circles were actually machined into squares one at a time, 22"


----------



## dade county

mr biggs how much is that diamont and wuts gud witcha ,im useing the model master clear , it lays down lyk glass but win it dries the shine goes away, i just bought a new spray gun 200 buks its a mak tools detail brush and it doing tha job


----------



## dade county

\this thing is good


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 02:10 PM~8112145
> *IT'S JUST THAT THEY WHERE CHICANOS...SO HERE'S YOUR'S
> 
> -----------TOP
> POKEY--CARLA--1LOW64--MODELTECH--MINIDREAMS--1OFAKND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Biggs, why do I have to be Timmy? :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

LOL!!!!!!!!!! timmy,timmy,timmy,timmy,timmy,timmy..........TIMMY......


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 03:10 PM~8112145
> *IT'S JUST THAT THEY WHERE CHICANOS...SO HERE'S YOUR'S
> 
> -----------TOP
> POKEY--CARLA--1LOW64--MODELTECH--MINIDREAMS--1OFAKND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ha,ha thats some funny shit!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the whitie crew!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 02:10 PM~8112145
> *IT'S JUST THAT THEY WHERE CHICANOS...SO HERE'S YOUR'S
> 
> -----------TOP
> POKEY--CARLA--1LOW64--MODELTECH--MINIDREAMS--1OFAKND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you forgot me :angry:

IM the only cartman on this site!!!! :biggrin: 

LQTMS :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2007, 02:10 PM~8112145
> *IT'S JUST THAT THEY WHERE CHICANOS...SO HERE'S YOUR'S
> 
> -----------TOP
> POKEY--CARLA--1LOW64--MODELTECH--MINIDREAMS--1OFAKND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got left out of the white crew.......it's all good though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 16 2007, 09:45 AM~8115791
> *you forgot me :angry:
> 
> IM the only cartman on this site!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> LQTMS :roflmao:
> *




naw dog your CHEF ! CUSE WE KNOW YOU LIKE SALTY BALLS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2007, 01:32 PM~8116732
> *I got left out of the white crew.......it's all good though    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




BIGGS IS LOOKIN FOR BUTTERS !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8116732
> *I got left out of the white crew.......it's all good though    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You can take CARLA's place as Kenny.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 16 2007, 12:01 PM~8116842
> *naw  dog    your  CHEF  !    CUSE  WE  KNOW    YOU  LIKE  SALTY    BALLS ! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 16 2007, 12:01 PM~8116842
> *naw  dog    your  CHEF  !    CUSE  WE  KNOW    I WANT YOUR  SALTY    BALLS ! :biggrin:
> *



"STICK UM IN YO MOUF AN SUCK UM!!!"


----------



## lowridermodels

AAAHHHHHH HAAA HAAAA HAAAA WOOOOOO THATS FUNNY SHIAOT!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM GOING TO HAVE TO LOOK AT ALL THE SOUTH PARK GUY'S AND MATCH UP ALL THE HOMIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

cool, got to match me up with a fatter dude!! i weigh 265 bro!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

TRYING OUT THE NEW BOOTH AND PAINT'S I PICKED UP.. THIS SHIT IS WAY BETTER THEN OUT IN THE OPEN PAINTING. THIS IS GOING TO BE A QUICK BUILD, I WILL CLEAR IT TOMORROW.


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm sooooooo jealous of that booth. :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks good Biggs what color are u going with for the vinyl?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2007, 10:55 PM~8132238
> *I'm sooooooo jealous of that booth.  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. IT'S A GHETTO BUILT BOOTH. :biggrin: 

AS FOR THE COLOR ON THE TOP AND INTERIOR. I MIGHT GO WITH A LIGHT SAND TAN OR A LIGHTER PURPLE. LAVENDER OR FUSHA.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks great biggs got a overall shot of the booth and the fan setup?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2007, 08:00 PM~8132260
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. IT'S A GHETTO BUILT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> AS FOR THE COLOR ON THE TOP AND INTERIOR. I MIGHT GO WITH A LIGHT SAND TAN OR A LIGHTER PURPLE.  LAVENDER OR FUSHA.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 18 2007, 11:04 PM~8132276
> *looks great biggs got a overall shot of the booth and the fan setup?
> *


I WILL TAKE SOME TOMORROW. THE AIR PULL'S FROM THE BOTTOME AND BACK.


----------



## ElMonte74'

CADDY LOOKS GOOD BIGGS. WHAT COLOR IS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

HOK PURPLE. WITH SOME MULBERRY PEARL MIXED INTO IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 18 2007, 11:06 PM~8132285
> *LIGHTER PURPLE.  LAVENDER OR FUSHA.
> 
> 
> *





ONE OF THOSE THREE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... everyone got the peanut butter-jelly look goin..... my yellow cad looks alright but i think i should have gone with some other color for the roof and trim....


----------



## Mr Biggs

YEAH... I HEAR YOU I WANT TO KEEP THE COLOR'S CLOSE. EVERY ONE GOE'S WITH THE TAN. I MIGHT EVEN GO WITH A WHITE WITH SOME PURPLE PEARL IN IT. IT WILL TONE DOWN THE WHITE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i say light purple like a lavender


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 18 2007, 11:20 PM~8132363
> *i say light purple like a lavender
> *


GOOD IDEA. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2007, 11:22 PM~8132367
> *GOOD IDEA.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 15 2007, 05:37 PM~8113554
> *The interior on that black dually is insane....I believe its a 62 or 64 impala interior, all origional parts including dash, steering wheel, panels, seats, etc....all red...
> 
> That truck is beautiful.....Those are also semi truck rims that the circles were actually machined into squares one at a time, 22"
> *


INTERIOR


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 19 2007, 01:18 AM~8132352
> *YEAH... I HEAR YOU I WANT TO KEEP THE COLOR'S CLOSE. EVERY ONE GOE'S WITH THE TAN.  I MIGHT EVEN GO WITH A WHITE WITH SOME PURPLE PEARL IN IT.  IT WILL TONE DOWN THE WHITE.
> *


something like i did on my 57 ;

white top, and i mixed in some hok violet ice pearl with my clear


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 19 2007, 03:55 PM~8136545
> *something like i did on my 57 ;
> 
> white top, and i mixed in some hok violet ice pearl with my clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's what im talking about bro.


----------



## tatman

Whats up dog? paint booth looks tight


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie... :biggrin: 
got to get on the ball and handle it.


----------



## tatman

ill have to bring some shit over to paint!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 19 2007, 05:13 PM~8136972
> *ill have to bring some shit over to paint!
> *


roger will be on his way down here around 7


----------



## DEUCES76

biggs i got the 50 ford truck rims for u


----------



## lowridermodels

YO MENACE! CALL ME TOMMOROW OR WHEN YOU CAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 19 2007, 09:54 PM~8138852
> *biggs i got the 50 ford truck rims for u
> *


thank's D....JUST LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH FOR THEM.?


----------



## Mr Biggs

WE GOT A FEW CAR'S PAINTED AND CLEARED.. 
ROGER HOOKING UP HIS 63 RIVIERA HE GOT FROM MARK. 












HERE IS THE NEW PAINTING AREA. NICE AND COOL OUTSIDE.












AND HERE IS ALL MY CHROME JUST CAME IN TODAY .. CAN YOU SAY BLING, BLING.


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy: :0 :0 NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

whats the chrome to?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 19 2007, 11:33 PM~8139472
> *whats the chrome to?
> *


MY NEXT NNL PROJECT. :biggrin: 
AND I HAVE A FEW MONTE CARLOS AND CADILLAC PART'S IN THERE TOO!.


----------



## BODINE

kinda looks like the bottom of a truck bed that is usally wood, in the last pic


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 19 2007, 11:46 PM~8139529
> *kinda looks like the bottom of a truck bed that is usally wood, in the last pic
> *


BACK SLIDING DOOR.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need to send shit to get plated.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 19 2007, 11:48 PM~8139541
> *i need to send shit to get plated.......
> *


YUP,,,,  
THERE IS NOTHING LIKE REAL CHROME PART'S FOR THESE MODELS'. AND IT ADD'S ALOT OF POINT'S AT SHOW'S, AND ALWAYS LOOK'S GOOD WITH CANDY.


----------



## jevries

Paintbooth Looks great!! Seems like you used an computer housing for the cabine..good idea! It's one of those things I'm def going to build soon...I want to get into painting looks like a lot of fun and I too many ideas for it.

Chrome looks bling! Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 19 2007, 11:54 PM~8139571
> *Paintbooth Looks great!! Seems like you used an computer housing for the cabine..good idea! It's one of those things I'm def going to build soon...I want to get into painting looks like a lot of fun and I too many ideas for it.
> 
> Chrome looks bling! Nice. :thumbsup:
> *


YUP THAT'S WHAT IT IS...  
JUST ADDED SOME FILTER'S AND FAN MOTOR I WILL COMPLETE IT TOMORROW. THE DOOR STILL GOT'S TO GO ON AND PUT A WHOLE IN THE WALL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need a dedicated room like that just for building......


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 02:00 AM~8139594
> *YUP THAT'S WHAT IT IS...
> JUST ADDED SOME FILTER'S AND FAN MOTOR I WILL COMPLETE IT TOMORROW.  THE DOOR STILL GOT'S TO GO ON AND PUT A WHOLE IN THE WALL.
> *


can you take some pics of where you attatched the motor


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh

Hey Biggs:

It looks to me that you have your parts chromed still on the factory trees, what about the places where the stems or sprews whatever ya call them touch the part in places where it's going to show when you cut the part off the tree?? are you cutting the parts off and then reattaching them to the tree or something like that??

Miloh.


----------



## MARINATE

FUCKERS I NEED TO MOVE TO LA......BE KICKIN IT WITH ALL YOU FOOLIOS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 20 2007, 07:06 AM~8140463
> *Hey Biggs:
> 
> It looks to me that you have your parts chromed still on the factory trees, what about the places where the stems or sprews whatever ya call them touch the part in places where it's going to show when you cut the part off the tree?? are you cutting the parts off and then reattaching them to the tree or something like that??
> 
> Miloh.
> *



You wont be able to see where i cut them off. This is a real expesive kit and most of the expesive kit's place their part's where once you cut them you will never see the cut. The part's that do show i take them off and re-tree them. And if it does show that's nothing a lil silver on a toothpick wont cover. :biggrin: 


And MARINATE you are more then welcome to come down and visit. I don't care what anyone say's LA is the place to be my brother....


----------



## Miloh

Kinda figured it was something like that,.....what kit is it??

Miloh.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 20 2007, 09:43 AM~8140651
> *Kinda figured it was something like that,.....what kit is it??
> 
> Miloh.
> *



Top secert ! Its a NNL project ! He won't show it til FEB. 2008 LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh+Jun 20 2007, 07:43 AM~8140651-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda figured it was something like that,.....what kit is it??
> 
> Miloh.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2007, 07:44 AM~8140657
> *Top  secert !    Its  a  NNL  project  !    He  won't    show  it  til  FEB.  2008  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *




THANK'S MINI. :biggrin: 

It's my nnl project. so i can't realy say too much about it. but i'll tell you this much. I already have a few hundred dollar's into it, and that's just on part's and accessories. I will make a topic on it in a few month's once it get's close to the show.


----------



## ben_dover07

how does eye build then like thees i wont to learn.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its called practice. it aint like you can go and buy skillz


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by ben_dover07_@Jun 20 2007, 10:13 AM~8141494
> *how does eye build then like thees i wont to learn.
> *



:dunno:

how bout you bend over, and take it like a man :biggrin:

LOL, kidding, just get a kit, some paint, glue, and an Xacto and start building....


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by ben_dover07_@Jun 20 2007, 12:13 PM~8141494
> *How do I build models like these and i want to learn how to spell.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

go buy a kit. sit down and think about what you are going to do to it. do you want a lolo, or street machine?. think about a color and what rims. it takes time and patience to build a decent car. but the main thing is you got to build. practice make perfect


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like i said


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 20 2007, 11:04 AM~8141740
> *like i said
> *


yeah like he said... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS WILL SHOW HOW SMOOOOOOTH IT REALY IS... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice paint on that caddy , and a tree of that chrome screams semi truck....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 20 2007, 03:28 PM~8143285
> *nice paint on that caddy , and a tree of that chrome screams semi truck....
> *


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks good as always, i need to step my game up!....


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 03:30 PM~8143293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did i stumble into the unspoken? :0 my bad dogg. dont want to let the cats out of the bag......  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 20 2007, 03:36 PM~8143322
> *did i stumble into the unspoken? :0  my bad dogg. dont want to let the cats out of the bag......   :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. IM PRETTY SURE A FEW PEOPLE ALREADY KNOW..


----------



## Mr Biggs

SANTA CLAUSE CAME BY TODAY AND LEFT ME ANOTHER GIFT FOR BEING A GOOD PERSON. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 04:39 PM~8143344
> *SANTA CLAUSE CAME BY TODAY AND LEFT ME ANOTHER GIFT FOR BEING A GOOD PERSON.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALMOST FORGOT THIS ONE SANTA LEFT HERE TOO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 04:39 PM~8143344
> *SANTA CLAUSE CAME BY TODAY AND LEFT ME ANOTHER GIFT FOR BEING A GOOD PERSON.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOUR GONNA HAVE FUN!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 20 2007, 03:51 PM~8143408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2 BIGGS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 20 2007, 03:56 PM~8143443
> *YOUR GONNA HAVE FUN!
> *


EVEN MORE FUN WHEN I PUT THIS ON IT. :biggrin: 












AND THANK'S PANCHO...


----------



## MARINATE

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 04:02 PM~8143479
> *EVEN MORE FUN WHEN I PUT THIS ON IT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THANK'S PANCHO...
> *


WHAT CLIP IS THAT BIGGS ?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 20 2007, 05:17 PM~8143857
> *WHAT CLIP IS THAT BIGGS ?
> *


'82 El Camino


----------



## DEUCES76

Biggs the rims are yours can u get me rogers cell number for me please


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79burider

82 front clip wtf 79 looks wayyyy better the dual headlights are buunk but its your model do sumthin with the old clip at least put it on a regal!! or sum shit


----------



## MKD904

What up Biggs....puttin it down like always.....I should be showin some stuff soon......Trying to catch up on sleep...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 05:02 PM~8143479
> *EVEN MORE FUN WHEN I PUT THIS ON IT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THANK'S PANCHO...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and twinn gonna have fun casting it too right????  



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 01:02 PM~8143479
> *EVEN MORE FUN WHEN I PUT THIS ON IT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THANK'S PANCHO...
> *


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 06:02 PM~8143479
> *EVEN MORE FUN WHEN I PUT THIS ON IT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THANK'S PANCHO...
> *


That going to be tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jun 20 2007, 09:21 PM~8145229
> *82 front clip  wtf      79 looks wayyyy better  the dual headlights are buunk but its your model    do sumthin with the old clip at least put it on a regal!! or sum shit
> *


Nah man, I always liked the '80s style clip alot better. Gives the whole front end a cleaner look IMO.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 21 2007, 03:11 PM~8150622
> *Nah man, I always liked the '80s style clip alot better. Gives the whole front end a cleaner look IMO.
> *


i always thought the same thing..... el camino too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 08:51 PM~7663045
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i figured out how u do those lugnuts.....he eh


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol i might go get the materials for it 2 morrow.... dun dun dun...!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 10:11 PM~8152335
> *i figured out how u do those lugnuts.....he eh
> *


OH AND BY THE WAY SANTA CAME BY AGAIN TONIGHT.  










:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lucky bastard..... oh well if ya got the money.... more power to ya....


----------



## stilldownivlife

DAMN :0 SANTA dont bring me shit but ugly shirts :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 11:13 PM~8152718
> *lucky bastard..... oh well if ya got the money.... more power to ya....
> *


NO MONEY IT WAS A GIFT. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:10 PM~8152702
> *OH AND BY THE WAY SANTA CAME BY AGAIN TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i thot u said u wasnt tellin nobody but o well


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 21 2007, 11:24 PM~8152769
> *i thot u said u wasnt tellin nobody but o well
> *


??????????? TELLING NO BODY WHAT. MY SECRET'S. ?


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:10 PM~8152702
> *OH AND BY THE WAY SANTA CAME BY AGAIN TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



HA Santa's ASS is getting jacked!! HAZARD = ELA so all i gotta do is look up in the sky around 4th street for his fat ass.. :biggrin: Just kidding dog 

What is that a 66 and where did you get that malibu wagon from?? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NA IT'S A 69 HOMIE. AND THE WAGON CAME FROM THE SAME GUY. THE HOMIE TWINN. I DON'T KNOW WHERE HE GOT IT FROM. BE HE WILL BE CASTING THEM ONCE I PUT THE FRON CLIP ON IT.  WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT 4TH ST. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:39 PM~8152830
> *NA IT'S A 69 HOMIE. AND THE WAGON CAME FROM THE SAME GUY.  THE HOMIE TWINN.  I DON'T KNOW WHERE HE GOT IT FROM. BE HE WILL BE CASTING THEM ONCE I PUT THE FRON CLIP ON IT.    WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT 4TH ST. :biggrin:
> *




Not mutch dog not like that I was more into writing just dumb ass writing but my homey use to stay in the cuatro flats projects and man it was active!! But im use to it Figueroa and Slauson is where I was born and raised!!


----------



## twinn

HOHOHO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 21 2007, 11:43 PM~8152839
> *Not mutch dog not like that I was more into writing just dumb ass writing but my homey use to stay in the cuatro flats projects and man it was active!! But im use to it Figueroa and Slauson is where I was born and raised!!
> *


YOU STILL LIVE DOWN HERE.??? 



WHAT UP SANTA. :biggrin: DAM FOOL YOU GOT HOME FAST. :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:46 PM~8152850
> *YOU STILL LIVE DOWN HERE.???
> WHAT UP SANTA. :biggrin:  DAM FOOL YOU GOT HOME FAST.  :0
> *



YUP !! Going and working at USC now


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 21 2007, 11:47 PM~8152854
> *YUP !! Going and working at USC now
> *


THAT'S COOL HOMIE.. YOU GOT TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE HERB DEEK'S SHOW NEXT MONTH. ALL THE HOMIE'S WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:49 PM~8152864
> *THAT'S COOL HOMIE..  YOU GOT TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE HERB DEEK'S SHOW NEXT MONTH. ALL THE HOMIE'S WILL BE THERE.
> *



I am I'm trying to finish this damn 55 for the show I dont know if its good enought for the show you know! I never entered one before but from what Joe from Pegasus said that its a pretty good damn show!! What you think dog seriously! Will I be making a fool of myself entering it or what???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 21 2007, 11:52 PM~8152874
> *I am I'm trying to finish this damn 55 for the show I dont know if its good enought for the show you know! I never entered one before but from what Joe from Pegasus said that its a pretty good damn show!! What you think dog seriously! Will I be making a fool of myself entering it or what???
> *


NA HOMIE. IT'S ALL GOOD. THEM RIDE'S ARE CLEAN BRO....LIKE I SAID ALL THE FELLAS WILL BE THERE TOO. SO JUST TAKE YOUR RIDE'S AND KICK IT SO YOU CAN SEE HOW IT IS AT YOUR FIRST SHOW. PLUS YOU CAN PICK ALL KIND'S OF GOOD SHIT THERE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:27 PM~8152784
> *??????????? TELLING NO BODY WHAT. MY SECRET'S. ?
> *


no just the lugnut thing but like i said o well lets just 4get it


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:54 PM~8152883
> *NA HOMIE. IT'S ALL GOOD. THEM RIDE'S ARE CLEAN BRO....LIKE I SAID ALL THE FELLAS WILL BE THERE TOO. SO JUST TAKE YOUR RIDE'S AND KICK IT SO YOU CAN SEE HOW IT IS AT YOUR FIRST SHOW.  PLUS YOU CAN PICK ALL KIND'S OF GOOD SHIT THERE.
> *



Hey but i've heard that if you enter a car you have to be like a dope feene just guarding your shit and I dont want to miss out on looking around too??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:39 PM~8152830
> *NA IT'S A 69 HOMIE. AND THE WAGON CAME FROM THE SAME GUY.  THE HOMIE TWINN.  I DON'T KNOW WHERE HE GOT IT FROM. BE HE WILL BE CASTING THEM ONCE I PUT THE FRON CLIP ON IT.    WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT 4TH ST. :biggrin:
> *



with and without the elco clip? 

And damnit twinn. Another pay check sent to you. Santas suppost to be a giving motherfucker. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 21 2007, 11:58 PM~8152895
> *Hey but i've heard that if you enter a car you have to be like a dope feene just guarding your shit and I dont want to miss out on looking around too??
> *


NOT AT THESE SHOW'S. THERE IS TOO MUCH PEOPLE AND HOMIE'S WALKING AROUND. SO THEY DON'T WANT TO GET CAUGHT DOING THAT SHIT. I'LL BRAKE A FOOL OFF FOR TRYING TO TAKE ONE OF THE HOMIE'S RIDE'S. IT'S NOT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY'S AT THE SO.CAL CLASSIC.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2007, 12:01 AM~8152901
> *with and without the elco clip?
> 
> And damnit twinn.  Another pay check sent to you.  Santas suppost to be a giving motherfucker.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY WITH THE ELCO CLIP. TWINN IS DOING THE DAM THING. HE TURNED INTO A RESIN MAKING MONSTER. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:04 AM~8152908
> *NOT AT THESE SHOW'S. THERE IS TOO MUCH PEOPLE AND HOMIE'S WALKING AROUND. SO THEY DON'T WANT TO GET CAUGHT DOING THAT SHIT.  I'LL BRAKE A FOOL OFF FOR TRYING TO TAKE ONE OF THE HOMIE'S RIDE'S.  IT'S NOT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY'S AT THE SO.CAL CLASSIC.
> *



Cool Im in for sure what class do you think i should enter Lowrider A or Junior Intermediate LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:06 AM~8152913
> *ONLY WITH THE ELCO CLIP. TWINN  IS DOING THE DAM THING. HE TURNED INTO A RESIN MAKING MONSTER.  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea!!! Thanks both of you guys for helping out the little people with these nice ass resin rides that not anyone could scratch build.  Looking forward to the 80's impala and now this bu wagon!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

BOTH OF THOSE CLASSE'S WOULD BE GOOD. ID SAY LOWRIDER A


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:10 AM~8152928
> *BOTH OF THOSE CLASSE'S WOULD BE GOOD.  ID SAY LOWRIDER A
> *


.
.

 cant wait too meet you


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 22 2007, 12:09 AM~8152924
> *Hell yea!!!  Thanks both of you guys for helping out the little people with these nice ass resin rides that not anyone could scratch build.      Looking forward to the 80's impala and now this bu wagon!!
> *


  IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. WE GOT TO UNDER CUT THEM BIG CO. WHO CHARGE TOO MUCH.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 22 2007, 12:11 AM~8152932
> *.
> .
> 
> cant wait too meet you
> *


YOU CAN'T MISS ME. I'LL BE THE BIG GUY AROUND A BUNCH OF SKINNY GUY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:13 AM~8152936
> *YOU CAN'T MISS ME. I'LL BE THE BIG GUY AROUND A BUNCH OF SKINNY GUY'S. :biggrin:
> *



and I'll be the chubby guy that looks lost with the shaved head!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 22 2007, 12:14 AM~8152941
> *and I'll be the chubby guy that looks lost with the shaved head!!
> *


MOST OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE SHAVED HEAD'S.. ME, TWINN, MARK, ROGER, LIL HENRY, BIGGDOG, AND I THINK A FEW OTHER'S TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:17 AM~8152949
> *MOST OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE SHAVED HEAD'S.. ME, TWINN, MARK, ROGER, LIL HENRY, BIGGDOG, AND I THINK A FEW OTHER'S TOO. :biggrin:
> *



Fuck well I'll be the new one with the shaved head and pierced nose and ear


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 22 2007, 12:18 AM~8152953
> *Fuck well I'll be the new one with the shaved head and pierced nose and ear
> *


NO PIERCED STUFF FOR ME, JUST A BUCH OF TATTOO'S.


ALRIGHT HOMIE IM OUT FOR THE NIGHT GOT TO GET UP FOR WORK AT 5AM. I'LL HIT YOU UP MANYANA.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 09:01 PM~8152901
> *with and without the elco clip?
> 
> And damnit twinn.  Another pay check sent to you.  Santas suppost to be a giving motherfucker.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2......


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 11:17 PM~8152949
> *MOST OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE SHAVED HEAD'S.. ME, TWINN, MARK, ROGER, LIL HENRY, BIGGDOG, AND I THINK A FEW OTHER'S TOO. :biggrin:
> *


PRIMO, I THINK I'M THE ONLY ONE WITH HAIR..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 01:10 AM~8152702
> *OH AND BY THE WAY SANTA CAME BY AGAIN TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



OH SHIT ! Could this be a start to SPY vs SPY II















LOL! Nice score BIGGS ! PLUS Twinn was really happy with your hook up ! Looks Like will have another Protouring / Prostreets Bandit with us !


----------



## MARINATE

"I'M BREAKIM OFF" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jun 22 2007, 06:55 AM~8153562-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH  SHIT !     Could   this    be  a  start    to   <span style='color:blue'>PRIMO, I THINK I'M THE ONLY ONE WITH HAIR..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And primo your hair ain't that far from being pelon. You got that clean cut.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jun 22 2007, 06:59 AM~8153584
> *"I'M BREAKIM OFF"  :biggrin:
> *


You are right Marinate you will be broken off. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I AIN'T BREAKIN SHIT OFF.......THATS YOUR THEM SONG! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 22 2007, 07:25 AM~8153722
> *I AIN'T BREAKIN SHIT OFF.......THATS YOUR THEM SONG! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT'S CRACKIN.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 08:27 AM~8153729
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN WERKIN :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 22 2007, 07:35 AM~8153778
> *CHILLIN WERKIN :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE.. TGIF. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 09:16 AM~8154072
> *SAME HERE.. TGIF.  :biggrin:
> *


you aint lieing


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 09:16 AM~8154072
> *SAME HERE.. TGIF.  :biggrin:
> *




GONNA TRY TO FINISH MY ONE THIS WEEKEND!...WAITING ON CHROME!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 22 2007, 08:26 AM~8154165
> *GONNA TRY TO FINISH MY ONE THIS WEEKEND!...WAITING ON CHROME!
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO.. IM WAITING ON MY CHROME FOR A FEW OF MY CAR'S TOO!. SO THEY ARE ON STANDBY TILL THEN.


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> SANTA CLAUSE CAME BY TODAY AND LEFT ME ANOTHER GIFT FOR BEING A GOOD PERSON. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> is this a malibu wagon


----------



## Pokey

No, it's a Malibu.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T ASK WHAT IT'S FOR...YOU WILL SOON SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i need a fukkin lathe too..... you guys are top shelf


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 damn coming out sweet


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 24 2007, 03:44 PM~8167006
> *:0  :0 damn coming out sweet
> *


you thief :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jun 24 2007, 02:53 PM~8167038
> *you thief :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


NOT ME ...... :0 YOUR BROTHER. :biggrin: 



AND THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
THE MILL AND LATHE AINT MINE. MY GOOD FRIEND MIKE FLYNN LET ME BORROW IT... WHAT A FRIEND.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2007, 03:04 PM~8167084
> *NOT ME ...... :0  YOUR BROTHER. :biggrin:
> AND THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> THE MILL AND LATHE AINT MINE. MY GOOD FRIEND MIKE FLYNN LET ME BORROW IT... WHAT A FRIEND.
> *


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2007, 03:08 PM~8167093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it for a gasser??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 24 2007, 04:32 PM~8167373
> *is it for a gasser??
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

semi fuel tanks!!! and the thin long one is the exhaust stack!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

Dam!!! I thought he wanted to keep a secret :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8168272
> *Dam!!! I thought he wanted to keep a secret :scrutinize:
> *


I AM .....THAT'S ALL YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO SEE..AND I JUST MADE PLANS FOR THE NEXT YEAR NNL EAST TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Why you tryin to get every body's mind going? You damm tease :tongue:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 24 2007, 09:46 PM~8168727
> *Why you tryin to get every body's mind going? You damm tease  :tongue:
> *




LOL....YOU KNOW HE WANTS TO SHOW IT! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Yeah no shit. Give him a week hell give us another peek! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NA...MAYBE IN A FEW MORE MONTH'S...THIS WAS JUST TAKEN OUT SIDE MY HOUSE A FEW MIN AGO. FUCKEN PIG'S. I ALMOST FORGOT I STILL LIVE IN THE GHETTO.









AROUND 10 UNIT'S AND THE EYE IN THE SKY.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WOW what they do?do u know yet?it did happen outside ur house right


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 24 2007, 09:34 PM~8169026
> *WOW what they do?do u know yet?it did happen outside ur house right
> *


it was next door. some lil kid kept asking him all kind's of question's so he pulled a gun out on him. :0


----------



## tatman

Did that little fucker try to still your newspaper? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 24 2007, 09:52 PM~8169151
> *Did that little fucker try to still your newspaper? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2007, 10:33 PM~8169021
> *NA...MAYBE IN A FEW MORE MONTH'S...THIS WAS JUST TAKEN OUT SIDE MY HOUSE A FEW MIN AGO. FUCKEN PIG'S. I ALMOST FORGOT I STILL LIVE IN THE GHETTO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROUND 10 UNIT'S AND THE EYE IN THE SKY.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2007, 09:33 PM~8169021
> *NA...MAYBE IN A FEW MORE MONTH'S...THIS WAS JUST TAKEN OUT SIDE MY HOUSE A FEW MIN AGO. FUCKEN PIG'S. I ALMOST FORGOT I STILL LIVE IN THE GHETTO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROUND 10 UNIT'S AND THE EYE IN THE SKY.
> *



back the hell away from the chebby piggies :angry:

LOL, pioor lil kid....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dang biggs did u get 20s for ur impala out there?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 24 2007, 10:26 PM~8169351
> *dang biggs did u get 20s for ur impala out there?
> *


Yup.. 20 inch diablos.  I had 22's on it at first but they rubed. And i didn't want to roll the iner fender's.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got a pic?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good luck with thebuild.... you know u got them where u want....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 03:41 AM~8170039
> *good luck with thebuild.... you know u got them where u want....
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.  
THE BUILDER'S JUST KEEP GETTING BETER AND BETTER. SO I GOT TO TRY AND STAY ONE STEP AHEAD OF THEM.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2007, 09:34 PM~8169403
> *Yup..  20 inch diablos.   I had 22's on it at first but they rubed.  And i didn't want to roll the iner fender's.
> *


wut you do with the 22"s?????? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF THE CAR ON THE NEW RIMS?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 10:14 AM~8171304
> *wut you do with the 22"s?????? :biggrin:
> *


I GAVE THEM BACK TO MY HOMIE AT THE RIM SHOP. IT WAS ONLY A TRIAL BUT THEY DIDN'T WORK OUT.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 09:20 AM~8171338
> *I GAVE THEM BACK TO MY HOMIE AT THE RIM SHOP.  IT WAS ONLY A TRIAL BUT THEY  DIDN'T WORK OUT.
> *


hum...can you get some pretty good prices on 22''s? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 10:21 AM~8171349
> *hum...can you get some pretty good prices on 22''s? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I GET SOME DECENT PRICES.. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR AND I'LL CHECK ON THEM.
THIS IS WHAT IM LOOKING INTO FOR MY NEXT RIDE. I SHOULD KNOW BY NEXT MONTH. GOING TO TRADE IN THE IMPALA. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 CHARGER R/T????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 10:32 AM~8171427
> *:0 CHARGER R/T????
> *


YUP... :biggrin: 
IT'S A LIL BETTER FOR US BIG GUY'S. I NEED MORE ROOM WHEN I TAKE THE HOMIE'S WITH ME.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 09:34 AM~8171442
> *YUP...  :biggrin:
> IT'S A LIL BETTER FOR US BIG GUY'S.  I NEED MORE ROOM WHEN I TAKE THE HOMIE'S WITH ME.
> *


nice bro :thumbsup: new one???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 10:54 AM~8171575
> *nice bro :thumbsup: new one???
> *


YUP 36,000. FOR THE R/T BUT THEY MIGHT GIVE IT TO ME FOR 28,000. THAT'S WHAT IM WAITING ON. THE FINAL PRICE.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 11:34 AM~8171442
> *YUP...  :biggrin:
> IT'S A LIL BETTER FOR US BIG GUY'S.  I NEED MORE ROOM WHEN I TAKE THE HOMIE'S WITH ME.
> *


damn BALLER, haha didn't u just get that imp a couple months ago


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 25 2007, 02:24 PM~8172956
> *damn BALLER, haha didn't u just get that imp a couple months ago
> *


YES"" BUT THEY ARE LIKE WOMEN. USE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM, THEN TRADE THEM IN FOR A NEWER ONE. IT'S ONLY 5 MONTH'S OLD AND I ALREADY HAVE 36K ON IT. ALL THEM TRIP'S UP NORTH. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

AWWW SHIT!!!! I KNOW WHAT ALL THE ALUMINUM IS FOR!!!!!!!..LOL. LOOKING GOOD BIGGS.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 03:27 PM~8172994
> *YES"" BUT THEY ARE LIKE WOMEN.  USE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM,  THEN TRADE THEM IN FOR A NEWER ONE.  IT'S ONLY 5 MONTH'S OLD AND I ALREADY HAVE 36K ON IT. ALL THEM TRIP'S UP NORTH. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: u should build a 1:1 low, with your attention to detail u would be killin em


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL+Jun 25 2007, 02:30 PM~8173017-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  u should build a 1:1 low, with your attention to detail u would be killin em
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I USED TO BUILD THEM BEFORE. I SENT AROUND 10 SHOW WINNER'S TO JAPAN I EVEN HAD A HAND IN DOING THE MAZDA TRUCK OF THE YEAR THAT WEN'T DOWN THERE. JUST GOT TIRED OF DOING IT HOMIE. IT TAKE'S ALOT OUT OF YOU, AND THEY ARE NOTHING BUT STRESS AND HEADACHE'S. BUT THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S HOMIE...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jun 25 2007, 02:30 PM~8173016
> *AWWW SHIT!!!! I KNOW WHAT ALL THE ALUMINUM IS FOR!!!!!!!..LOL. LOOKING GOOD BIGGS.
> *



FRED YOU SHOULD SEE IT NOW HOMIE. ALOT OF WORK HAS BEEN DONE TO IT SINCE THEN. THAT FUCKER IS BAD ASS. I THINK I OUT DID MYSELF THIS TIME.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 01:46 PM~8173132
> *I USED TO BUILD THEM BEFORE.  I SENT AROUND 10 SHOW WINNER'S TO JAPAN I EVEN HAD A HAND IN DOING  THE MAZDA TRUCK OF THE YEAR THAT WEN'T DOWN THERE.  JUST GOT TIRED OF DOING IT HOMIE.  IT TAKE'S ALOT OUT OF YOU, AND THEY ARE  NOTHING BUT STRESS AND HEADACHE'S.  BUT THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S HOMIE...
> FRED YOU SHOULD SEE IT NOW HOMIE. ALOT OF WORK HAS BEEN DONE TO IT SINCE THEN. THAT FUCKER IS BAD ASS.  I THINK I OUT DID MYSELF THIS TIME.
> *


SHIT I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!!! I DIG THOSE BABIES!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 25 2007, 02:52 PM~8173167
> *SHIT I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!!! I DIG THOSE BABIES!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE.... :biggrin: IT'S 75% DONE.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 12:28 PM~8171397
> *YEAH I GET SOME DECENT PRICES.. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR AND I'LL CHECK ON THEM.
> THIS IS WHAT IM LOOKING INTO FOR MY NEXT RIDE. I SHOULD KNOW BY NEXT MONTH.  GOING TO TRADE IN THE IMPALA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You'll love it Biggs. My buddy just got one and that thing is bad. We've had it up to 160 on the highway and the ride was smooth as glass. You'll love the room in it except for in the back if you're very tall, then not much head room.

It doesn't have the ram air scoop but damn car is fast.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I just want the HP when i need it..It will have 24's on it. So not to much racing. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 05:52 PM~8173620
> *I just want the HP when i need it..It will have 24's on it. So not to much racing. :biggrin:
> *


Oh you'll have abunch of H/P on tap, passing is no problem. lol We drove the new GTO then the Charger and it was the Charger hands down.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 25 2007, 08:46 PM~8176015
> *Oh you'll have abunch of H/P on tap, passing is no problem. lol  We drove the new GTO then the Charger and it was the Charger hands down.
> *


IM GOING TO GO LOOK AT ONE TODAY.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM DOUBLE POST. :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

make sur u get the black one. theyre way more agressive looking :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 26 2007, 02:23 PM~8179547
> *make sur u get the black one. theyre way more agressive looking :thumbsup:
> *


:nono: the burnt orange one is so much better looking, plus black gets dirty easy and scratches easy..


----------



## tyhodge07

thats the color, i even like this one too


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 26 2007, 11:10 AM~8179854
> *:nono: the burnt orange one is so much better looking, plus black gets dirty easy and scratches easy..*


*X2* lotta swirl marks too, then you have to wax it out. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO.. GOT TO KEEP IT GANGSTER.. PLUS THE OTHER ONE'S WONT LOOK GOOD ON 24'S


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 26 2007, 02:13 PM~8179870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats the Go Mango Charger, I like it too, but that Black one Biggs posted up is bad ass.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i vote for black on black with tints .....


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 26 2007, 03:05 PM~8180257
> *i vote for black on black with tints .....
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SOMETHING LIKE THIS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

almost.... it needs that 5% all around.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 26 2007, 01:10 PM~8180296
> *almost.... it needs that 5% all around.....
> *


ALL MY RIDES HAVE LIMO.  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the only way to roll homie , i did 2 1/2% all the way around on the hearse....


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN... :biggrin: 


LIMO ALL THE WAY AROUND & 30% ON FRONT WINDSHEILD. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn that brings back some memories , i drove a crx and couldnt figure out why it was so damn cloudy outside until i rolled down the side window and realizied that the winshield had been tinted.....lol . is it durable?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 26 2007, 01:16 PM~8180368
> *damn that brings back some memories , i drove a crx and couldnt figure out why it was so damn cloudy outside until i rolled down the side window and realizied that the winshield had been tinted.....lol . is it durable?
> *


I TOOK ALOT OF GETTING USED TO. BUT YOU COULD WALK RIGHT UP TO IT AND STILL NOT SEE IN. NEVER ONCE GOT PULLED OVER FOR TINTED WINDOWS. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 04:14 PM~8180345
> *:biggrin: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN... :biggrin:
> LIMO ALL THE WAY AROUND & 30% ON FRONT WINDSHEILD.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


smuggling them drugs huh biggs :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NO... :biggrin: not me im a hard workin man. 











BUT WHEN THEY TRY AND ROLL UP ON ME. 6 BIG MOTHERFUCKER'S POP OUT. THEY NEVER SEE IT COMING.


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 04:41 PM~8180555
> *NO... :biggrin:
> BUT WHEN THEY TRY AND ROLL UP ON ME. 6 BIG MOTHERFUCKER'S POP OUT. THEY NEVER SEE IT COMING.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 26 2007, 01:44 PM~8180576
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's what im talking about right there.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 04:41 PM~8180555
> *NO... :biggrin: not me im a hard workin man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT WHEN THEY TRY AND ROLL UP ON ME. 6 BIG MOTHERFUCKER'S POP OUT. THEY NEVER SEE IT COMING.
> *


very hard working, ur desk is such a mess, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

that's cause all i do is sign check's. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 04:47 PM~8180595
> *that's cause all i do is sign check's. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: and i bust my ass at work


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 26 2007, 01:48 PM~8180605
> *:angry:  and i bust my ass at work
> *


You need to put your ass back in school , and get a better education. The more you know, the more you make, the less you work. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 04:52 PM~8180626
> *You need to put your ass back in school , and get a better education. The more you know,  the more you make, the less you work.  :biggrin:
> *


i plan on doin that sometime, i was going to earlier but had a baby... i signed up for the home school thing for college to be an electrician had all the paper work than got caught up with the baby... i plan on doin it once i get a house, which is hopefully after the lease is up at this apartment


----------



## tyhodge07

and i dont really bust my ass, i was just sayin that cuz i actually have to work.. i detail, but i do what amount of work i want, when i want, just has to turn out right


----------



## Mr Biggs

I hear you bro. But you need to start making this. A kid cost to much these day's.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 01:00 PM~8180684
> *I hear you bro.  But you need to start making this. A kid cost to much these day's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THATS JUST ENOUGH FOR THE GAWD DAMN GAS!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

it finally went down here ..it's now 2.99 a gallon. and that's the cheap shit. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 03:16 PM~8180795
> *it finally went down here ..it's now 2.99 a gallon.  and that's the cheap shit. :angry:
> *



2.79 HERE IN TOWN! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 01:16 PM~8180795
> *it finally went down here ..it's now 2.99 a gallon.  and that's the cheap shit. :angry:
> *


I WAS GOING UP TO BAKERSFIELD AND I WAS PAYING $2.91 A GALLON UP THERE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 26 2007, 02:19 PM~8180816
> *I WAS GOING UP TO BAKERSFIELD AND I WAS PAYING $2.91 A GALLON UP THERE!!
> *


MY COMPANY PAY'S FOR MY GAS , WE HAVE OUR OWN TANK'S HERE AT THE PLANT BUT I DON'T LIKE TO ABUSE IT. THEY NEVER TALKED SHIT, BUT STILL I PAY SOMETIME'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have diesel tanks at work , now i just need to buy a volkswagen.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 26 2007, 12:13 PM~8179870
> *thats the color, i even like this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know someone who has this same exact one :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 03:00 PM~8180684
> *I hear you bro.  But you need to start making this. A kid cost to much these day's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and i have the keys to your house hno: hno:


----------



## wagonguy

anthony... did ya get my pm???


----------



## Mr Biggs

this is just to show you the mirror image.  











:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 05:00 PM~8180684
> *I hear you bro.  But you need to start making this. A kid cost to much these day's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i need to start saving my money instead of spending it on stuff i dont need, there was a time when i had enough money to put down on a house and have it paid off in a few years, like a 90,000 dollar house, but i got greedy with it and spent it on n e thing and everything.. and now im left with nothin, my mom told me id do that, and said it would be gone in less than 3 months, well it lasted 4 months, but nothin to show, besides all my shoes and clothes, lol..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

godddammmmmmmm..... that before polish too???



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 05:34 PM~8183656
> *this is just to show you the mirror image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN BIGGS THATS ALOT OF CASH. I'M LOOKING FOR A JOB CAUSE I REALLY WANT TO DO MORE STUFF TO MY MODELS AND FIX UP MY MONTE CARLO :biggrin: . AND WHAT KIND OF CLEAR ID THAT IS IT A RATTLE CAN OR A AIR BRUSH.


----------



## twinn

58 looks alot better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

~Nice lookin clear coat job man looks good~ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 26 2007, 09:38 PM~8184193
> *DAMN BIGGS THATS ALOT OF CASH.  I'M LOOKING FOR A JOB CAUSE I REALLY WANT TO DO MORE STUFF TO MY MODELS AND FIX UP MY MONTE CARLO :biggrin: .  AND WHAT KIND OF CLEAR ID THAT IS IT A RATTLE CAN OR A AIR BRUSH.
> *


it's air brush homie... and THANK'S


thank's QUATE & SUPA.


----------



## jevries

Man, I def hope to put down layers like that one day, look sick!


----------



## SOLO1

dam that smooth.


----------



## 408models

hell yeah look nice


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 26 2007, 02:10 PM~8179854
> *:nono: the burnt orange one is so much better looking, plus black gets dirty easy and shows scratches better..
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8180042
> *THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO.. GOT TO KEEP IT GANGSTER.. PLUS THE OTHER ONE'S WONT LOOK GOOD ON 24'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So, are you going for the SRT8 like the one in this pic? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 27 2007, 09:53 AM~8186782
> *So, are you going for the SRT8 like the one in this pic?  :0
> *


If and when i get it ...I wan't it to look like this one.


----------



## MARINATE

CLEAR LOOKS GOODS CARNAL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 11:59 AM~8187627
> *CLEAR LOOKS GOODS CARNAL!
> *


thank's carnalito..


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 08:34 PM~8183656
> *this is just to show you the mirror image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


what kind/rand of clear is this? and where can i get some?


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, DOING IT IN STYLE.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT......


----------



## LowandBeyond

need a big, tall ass scareface lookin chair. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

=LowandBeyond,
need a big, tall ass scareface lookin chair. :cheesy:

that is a big chair it's just my big ass make's it look small. :biggrin: 

=betoscustoms,
and primo you know how we do it.


=mademan,
what kind/rand of clear is this? and where can i get some?

http://www.autobodysupply.net/Diamont.htm
this is what it is mademan...""" BUT alot of this..$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2007, 11:09 PM~8191080
> *need a big, tall ass scareface lookin chair.  :cheesy:
> *


and an accountant  :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2007, 10:34 PM~8183656
> *this is just to show you the mirror image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



i see you are working on them reflections bro! nice!  

my favorite way to show it on the internet


----------



## Mr Biggs

The dam pics outside dont show the bling and shine in the clear the way a reflection would... The only way to shine.

And thank's Bob.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0  :0 goddamn thats smooth biggs :yes: looks great


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

HERE IS A LIL SOMETHING I WILL HAVE FINISHED BY TOMORROW.. I WAS JUST GIVING MY NNL PROJECT A LIL TIME OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I SEE YOUR HARD AT WORK..LOL....PUTTING PATTERNS ON THE RAG AT THE PAD RIGHT NOW


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wat clear is that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 30 2007, 10:25 PM~8211314
> *I SEE YOUR HARD AT WORK..LOL....PUTTING PATTERNS ON THE RAG AT THE PAD RIGHT NOW
> *


YUP.... :biggrin: GOT TO KEEP MY SELF BUSY. HOW'S IT COMING OUT.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 30 2007, 11:28 PM~8211323
> *YUP.... :biggrin:  GOT TO KEEP MY SELF BUSY.  HOW'S IT COMING OUT.?
> *



MARINATE KUSTOMS IS GONNA PULL AN ALL NIGHTER  I DON'T THINK IT'S GONNA BE THE SAME AS THE REAL ONE, BUT OL WELL AS LONG AS I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 30 2007, 10:29 PM~8211331
> *MARINATE KUSTOMS IS GONNA PULL AN ALL NIGHTER   I DON'T THINK IT'S GONNA BE THE SAME AS THE REAL ONE, BUT OL WELL AS LONG AS I LIKE IT :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO. MY X-OLD LADY JUST LEFT AFTER SPENDING ALL NIGHT & DAY HERE..THANK GOD.  NOW IT'S TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK. 


AND ZBSTR..THE CLEAR IS RM DIAMONT.


----------



## MARINATE

DOUBLE POST......NEW PAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 30 2007, 11:35 PM~8211360
> *ME TOO.  MY X-OLD LADY JUST LEFT AFTER SPENDING ALL NIGHT & DAY HERE..THANK GOD.   NOW IT'S TIME TO GET BACK TO WORK.
> AND ZBSTR..THE CLEAR IS RM DIAMONT.
> *



NICE ALL NIGHTER LAST NIGHT! :biggrin: I'LL CALL U IN A MINUTE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 30 2007, 10:37 PM~8211376
> *NICE ALL NIGHTER LAST NIGHT! :biggrin: I'LL CALL U IN A MINUTE
> *


YUP I GOT SOME GOOD PIC'S TOO. :biggrin: BUT THEY ARE ON MY TRO..NO USB CORD.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 30 2007, 11:39 PM~8211389
> *YUP I GOT SOME GOOD PIC'S TOO. :biggrin:  BUT THEY ARE ON MY TRO..NO USB CORD.
> *


SEND THEM TO THE CHIRP! :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn thats a trip :thumbsup: smooth as glass :yes:









[/quote]


----------



## Mr Biggs

> damn thats a trip :thumbsup: smooth as glass :yes:


[/quote]
YUP..THIS SHIT IS THE BEST STUFF I EVER SEEN & USED. I WILL NEVER USE ANYTHING ELSE. THE ONLY DOWN FALL IS THE PRICE. BUT IT'S WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> damn thats a trip :thumbsup: smooth as glass :yes:


[/quote]
so i guess that you have seen the new maybach. some aolt of people i know have never seen it


----------



## bigal602

i get scared when i come in here!! thinking damn how we gonna keep up with the MR BIGGS!! his builds should and do keep us on our toes?
nice job homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jul 1 2007, 04:42 PM~8214118
> *i get scared when i come in here!! thinking damn how we gonna keep up with the MR BIGGS!! his builds should and do keep us on our toes?
> nice job homie!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...  

IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN TO MAKE ANOTHER SHOW STOPPER. JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT YEAR TO MAKE. YOU AND SOME OF THE OTHER BUILDER'S ON HERE KEEP ME BUILDING AND PUSHING THE LIMIT HOMIE. 


THANK'S.

MR BIGGS


----------



## wagonguy

HOW MUCH IS THAT CLEAR? LACQUER OR ENAMEL?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 09:23 PM~8214755
> *HOW MUCH IS THAT CLEAR? LACQUER OR ENAMEL?
> *


urethane, and he posted up a link, go check it out


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 1 2007, 07:25 PM~8214763
> *urethane, and he posted up a link, go check it out
> *


oh shyte my bad, i found the link but :0


DAMN im poor...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 1 2007, 07:23 PM~8214755
> *HOW MUCH IS THAT CLEAR? LACQUER OR ENAMEL?
> *


it all depend's on how much you buy.. and it's lacquer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THANK'S TO TWINN FOR BLESSING ME WITH THIS 69 IMPALA RAG PLASTIC KIT...SO I DECIDED TO PUT A NICE PAINT ON IT. FIRST I WENT WITH CANDY PINK, AND IT LOOKED TO SISSYFIDE. SO I JUST WENT AHEAD AND LAYED DOWN A FEW COAT'S OF CANDY BRANDY WINE.


----------



## BiggC

I like that color Biggs!! Does that paint lay down good?


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN SWEET PRIMO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 08:02 PM~8214982
> *I like that color Biggs!!   Does that paint lay down good?
> *


YUP...ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS REDUCE IT BY 50%. NOTHING ELSE. AND IF IT'S TOO HOT LIKE TODAY 79DG I JUST REDUCED IT 65 TO 70%. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 1 2007, 08:03 PM~8214988
> *LOOKIN SWEET PRIMO
> *


x 2


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 1 2007, 10:05 PM~8215002
> *YUP...ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS REDUCE IT BY 50%.  NOTHING ELSE.  AND IF IT'S TOO HOT LIKE TODAY 79DG I JUST REDUCED IT 65 TO 70%. :biggrin:
> *


Kool I'll have to try it out. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8215082
> *Kool I'll have to try it out.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

that color looks good. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2007, 08:37 PM~8215197
> *that color looks good.   :0
> *


THANK'S TRAVIS...  

THE CANDY PINK ACT'S LIKE A PEARL UNDER THE BRANDY WINE


----------



## MARINATE

HOLY SHIT :0


----------



## BiggC

Thats just fockin' SWEET!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2007, 09:15 PM~8215408
> *HOLY SHIT :0
> *


no no no, I think you meant,

*HOLY SHIT!!!*


:biggrin: 


Looks DAMN good Biggs!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8214962
> *LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THANK'S TO TWINN FOR BLESSING ME WITH THIS 69 IMPALA RAG PLASTIC KIT...SO I DECIDED TO PUT A NICE PAINT ON IT.  FIRST I WENT WITH CANDY PINK, AND IT LOOKED TO SISSYFIDE. SO I JUST WENT AHEAD AND LAYED DOWN A FEW COAT'S OF CANDY BRANDY WINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both impalas lookin good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u get the mini bottle of hok?

and btw:both impalas lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm address is on the damn jar man.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ummm just forget it


----------



## jevries

Ride is looking straight now! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 10:22 PM~8215766
> *where did u get the mini bottle of hok?
> 
> and btw:both impalas lookin good
> *


pegasus hobbies.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 1 2007, 07:28 PM~8215796
> *ummm just forget it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry BIGGS....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sure. yea sorry for messin up ur topic


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S ALL GOOD GUY'S.  

AND THANK'S FOR THE COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 1 2007, 09:52 PM~8214926
> *it all depend's on how much you buy.. and it's lacquer :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was urethane, are you using dc92?


----------



## chrisijzerman

Thats just a badass color nothing more


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2007, 12:27 AM~8215785
> *ummmm address is on the damn jar man.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


looks good biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 2 2007, 04:07 AM~8217169
> *I thought it was urethane, are you using dc92?
> *


i thought he ment the paint.. yes the clear is urethane. I was half asleep. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

was 1 oz enough for the car?


----------



## modeltech

MR. BIGGS, did ya get the caddy done then???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 2 2007, 07:41 AM~8217609
> *MR. BIGGS,  did ya get the caddy done then???
> *


NA HOMIE....I BROUGHT IT TO WORK WITH ME TO FINISH THE BMF.


----------



## modeltech

sounds like me bro!!! ha,ha!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



i been way to busy lately though!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 2 2007, 08:00 AM~8217674
> *sounds like me bro!!! ha,ha!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i been way to busy lately though!!  :thumbsdown:
> *


I DON'T WAN'T TO LOSE THE BUILDING BUG SO WHEN MY MAIN PROJECT IS DRYING I GRAB ANOTHER PROJECT TO DO.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 1 2007, 08:59 PM~8214962
> *LOOKS LIKE MINE JUST A RAG A REAL <span style=\'color:red\'>PLASTIC KIT!*


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 08:52 AM~8217861
> *YUP..... :biggrin:
> 
> IM A BUILDER FIRST HOMIE. WE BUY THEM TO BUILD NOT TO JUST HOLD ON TO THEM. IF THAT WAS THE CASE I WOULD GO ON EBAY AND BUY THEM ALL UP AND JUST SIT ON THEM. THESE MUTHERFUCKER'S ARE ALL GETTING BUILT.</span>*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 09:57 AM~8217877
> *YUP..... :biggrin:
> 
> IM A BUILDER FIRST HOMIE. WE BUY THEM TO BUILD NOT TO JUST HOLD ON TO THEM. IF THAT WAS THE CASE I WOULD GO ON EBAY AND BUY THEM ALL UP AND JUST SIT ON THEM.  THESE MUTHERFUCKER'S ARE ALL GETTING BUILT.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

I FOUND THIS 70 YR OLD MAN IN TEXAS WHO HAS OVER 30 ORIGINAL KIT'S FROM RAG'S TO HARD TOP'S...HE'S GOING TO GIVE ME FIRST & ONLY SHOT AT THEM.
:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 10:02 AM~8217909
> *I FOUND THIS 70 YR OLD MAN IN TEXAS WHO HAS OVER 30 ORIGINAL KIT'S FROM RAG'S TO HARD TOP'S...HE'S GOING TO GIVE ME FIRST & ONLY SHOT AT THEM.
> :biggrin:
> *



:around: :around: :around: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 08:54 AM~8217867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT COLOR....? :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:11 PM~8218927
> *WHAT COLOR....? :0
> *



MARINATE RED!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 12:13 PM~8218935
> *IM GOING <span style=\'color:red\'>TO HAVE TO SEND YOU SOME NEW COLOR'S*


----------



## SOLO1

I can make you some colors If you want let me know.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 2 2007, 12:24 PM~8218997
> *I can make you some colors If you want let me know.
> *


WHAT U GOT.. AND HOW MUCH. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:19 PM~8218969
> *IM GOING TO HAVE TO SEND YOU SOME NEW COLOR'S
> *




DON'T HATE FOOL......I TOLD YOU EVERYTHING GOING RED IN 07


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 2 2007, 12:39 PM~8219103
> *x2
> *


WHAT YOU GONA PAINT YOUNGSTER.????????????????


----------



## kustombuilder

nice color biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 12:46 PM~8219159
> *DON'T HATE FOOL......I TOLD YOU EVERYTHING GOING RED IN 07
> *


 :banghead: :barf:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:47 PM~8219168
> *:banghead:  :barf:
> *



GOTS TO BRO :biggrin:  MAYBE PINK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:46 PM~8219165
> *nice color biggs
> *


THANK'S HOMIE..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 12:47 PM~8219173
> *GOTS TO BRO  :biggrin:   MAYBE PINK  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LIKE PAN....?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:48 PM~8219177
> *THANK'S HOMIE..
> *


  that pink was nice too.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:49 PM~8219183
> * that pink was nice too.
> *


YEAH ...BUT IT DIDN'T FIT THE RAG. MAYBE ON ANOTHER CAR BUT WITHOUT THE FLAKE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:48 PM~8219181
> *:biggrin:  LIKE PAN....?
> *




PINKY OLDER BROTHER  ....NAH ON THE REAL STILL DON'T KNOW


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 12:53 PM~8219212
> *PINKY OLDER BROTHER  ....NAH ON THE REAL STILL DON'T KNOW
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL.. :biggrin: 
IM GOING TO CLEAR THE RAG TONIGHT AFTER THE BMF IS DONE..


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:56 PM~8219232
> *THAT WILL BE COOL..  :biggrin:
> IM GOING TO CLEAR THE RAG TONIGHT AFTER THE BMF IS DONE..
> *



:0 GONNA PAINT THE LS ELCO KANDY GOLD....WITH MATCHING LS MONTE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 12:57 PM~8219240
> *:0 GONNA PAINT THE LS ELCO KANDY GOLD....WITH MATCHING LS MONTE
> *


HOW DOE'S THE CLIP FIT.? hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:02 PM~8219276
> *HOW DOE'S THE CLIP FIT.?  hno:
> *



 MARINATE KUSTOMS MADE IT WORK


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:03 PM~8219288
> * MARINATE KUSTOMS MADE IT WORK
> *


WAS IT THAT BAD.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:04 PM~8219294
> *WAS IT THAT BAD.?
> *



NOT AT ALL...JUST A LITTLE BIT OF SANDING......GONNA PRIME TODAY I'LL TAKE PICS :biggrin: ...KANDY GOLD ALL PATTERNED OUT :biggrin: FLAKED ROOF, JUST A KLEAN BUILD....ALSO GOT A 63 GALAXIE I'M GONNA BUILD REAL QUICK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im gonna paint the rest of the patterns on my radical glasshouse caprice.u know,the one with the so called 'transformer shit' trunk? i already have gold flake layed down on it. next color is a tangerine orange mixed with like a yellow.like these


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:07 PM~8219314
> *NOT AT ALL...JUST A LITTLE BIT OF SANDING......GONNA PRIME TODAY I'LL TAKE PICS :biggrin: ...KANDY GOLD ALL PATTERNED OUT :biggrin: FLAKED ROOF, JUST A KLEAN BUILD....ALSO GOT A 63 GALAXIE I'M GONNA BUILD REAL QUICK
> *


OK COOL CAUSE I KNOW TWINN HOOKED THEM UP CLEAN. SO YOU HAD TO CLEAN OFF ALL THE FLASH..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:52 PM~8219205
> *YEAH ...BUT IT DIDN'T FIT THE RAG. MAYBE ON ANOTHER CAR BUT WITHOUT THE FLAKE.
> *


true.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:09 PM~8219326
> *OK COOL CAUSE I KNOW TWINN HOOKED THEM UP CLEAN.  SO YOU HAD TO CLEAN OFF ALL THE FLASH..
> *



NOPE TWINN ALREADY HAD THE CLEAN.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:10 PM~8219341
> *NOPE TWINN ALREADY HAD THE CLEAN.......
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 2 2007, 01:08 PM~8219322
> *im gonna paint the rest of the patterns on my radical glasshouse caprice.u know,the one with the so called 'transformer shit' trunk? i already have gold flake layed down on it. next color is a tangerine orange mixed with like a yellow.like these
> 
> *


ANY PIC'S YET.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:12 PM~8219353
> *
> *



YOU SEEN PINKY.....NEXT THE ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:14 PM~8219366
> *YOU SEEN PINKY.....NEXT THE ELCO :biggrin:
> *


TWINN CAME BY AND TOOK PINKY.. HE SAID YOU HOOKED HIM UP. :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:13 PM~8219360
> *ANY PIC'S YET.?
> *


not yet i just called my dad to see if he could get the camera from work but i have an idea i could make a vid into a camera


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:15 PM~8219377
> *TWINN CAME BY AND TOOK PINKY.. HE SAID YOU HOOKED HIM UP.  :0
> *



TELL HIM MAKE SURE I GET 3 68 CAPRICE'S & THE BLUE BIG BODY & THE NEW CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 02:17 PM~8219389
> *TELL HIM MAKE SURE I GET 3 68 CAPRICE'S & THE BLUE BIG BODY & THE NEW CAPRICE :biggrin:
> *


its not worth that much you can have it back :uh: :uh: :loco: :loco:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 2 2007, 02:20 PM~8219410
> *its not worth that much you can have it back :uh:  :uh:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 2 2007, 02:22 PM~8219422
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

LAST SEEN IN TWINN'S TRUNK, MASHING ON THE 5 FRWY NORTH BOUND


----------



## MARINATE

U 2 FUCKERS KICKIN IT TOGETHER RIGHT NOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:35 PM~8219513
> *U 2 FUCKERS KICKIN IT TOGETHER RIGHT NOW HUH :biggrin:
> *


NA ..HES AT WORK AND SO AM I.


----------



## MARINATE

"IT'S PINKY BITCHES"


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:30 PM~8219476
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LAST SEEN IN TWINN'S TRUNK, MASHING ON THE 5 FRWY NORTH BOUND
> *


 :0 :0 STILL TO MUCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

FUCK THAT PINKY'S PRICELESS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:42 PM~8219546
> *FUCK THAT PINKY'S PRICELESS
> *


POSSESSION IS 9/10 OF THE LAW WEY.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:45 PM~8219571
> *POSSESSION IS 9/10 OF THE LAW WEY.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:48 PM~8219595
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I CAN JUST HEAR YOU NOW..THAT MUTHER FUCKER BETTER HAVE MY PINKY...PIIIINNNNKKKYYY. :tears:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:51 PM~8219609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I CAN JUST HEAR YOU NOW..THAT MUTHER FUCKER BETTER HAVE MY PINKY...PIIIINNNNKKKYYY. :tears:
> *



NAH IF IT GETS JACKED IT WILL GET REPLACED WITH SOMETHING NICE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 01:52 PM~8219618
> *NAH IF IT GETS JACKED IT WILL GET REPLACED WITH SOMETHING NICE
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 02:58 PM~8219656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



NAH I LIKE THE GREEN ONE


----------



## modeltech

i want that vert Biggs!! nice,nice,nice!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 2 2007, 02:01 PM~8219681
> *i want that vert Biggs!! nice,nice,nice!!!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE....  

GOT THE CALL FROM THE HOUSE THAT THE CHROME FOR IT JUST CAME IN RIGHT NOW.. IT WILL BE READY FOR THE SHOW ON THE 15TH. YEAH BOY... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 03:03 PM~8219693
> *THANK'S HOMIE....
> 
> GOT THE CALL FROM THE HOUSE THAT THE CHROME FOR IT JUST CAME IN RIGHT NOW.. IT WILL BE READY FOR THE SHOW ON THE 15TH.  YEAH BOY... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 I KNOW YOU GOT AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 02:04 PM~8219701
> *:0  :0  :0 I KNOW YOU GOT AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN.. 65, 66, 69, 61, 70, 76, 39, 48 , AND 2 CAPRICE'S FOR MY BOX AND BIG BODY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 03:10 PM~8219763
> *:biggrin:  AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN..
> *



PAYPAL READY


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 12:28 PM~8219018
> *WHAT U GOT.. AND HOW MUCH. :biggrin:
> *



I work at a body shop homie we got all kind of colors .no Kandy. But I can mix al most any color.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jul 2 2007, 03:15 PM~8220220
> *I work at a body shop homie we got all kind of colors .no Kandy. But I can mix al most any color.
> *


OK COOL I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP SOON..


----------



## SOLO1

4 sure let me know


----------



## kiki

WATS UP MR BIGGS ..........U BEEN AIGHT...............
ANY NEW SHOWS COMING UP OR PROJECTS (CARS OR MODELS)


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 2 2007, 06:36 PM~8221514
> *WATS UP MR BIGGS ..........U BEEN AIGHT...............
> ANY NEW SHOWS COMING UP OR PROJECTS (CARS OR MODELS)
> *


im doing cool what up with u.?as for the show's it's just the herb deek's show on the 15th.


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY FROM MY HOMIE. 

THE 300 IS THE NEW SRT STYLE.


----------



## MARINATE

SMALLER PICS WOULD BE NICE


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN, i want to build that 65 velle and the 48 pickup :0 :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 That 41 chevy pickup!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 07:44 PM~8222024
> *SMALLER PICS WOULD BE NICE
> *


I HAD TO SEND THEM TO MY PHOTOBUCKET ...LAY IT LOW PICS DID NOT RESIZE FOR ME.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 08:49 PM~8222077
> *I HAD TO SEND THEM TO MY PHOTOBUCKET ...LAY IT LOW PICS DID NOT RESIZE FOR ME.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 07:48 PM~8222070
> *:0  :0  :0    That 41 chevy pickup!!!
> *


YUP AND IT HAS A BUNCH OF EXTRA GOODIE'S TOO.


----------



## wagonguy

oh shit, i didnt see the 300 when the pics were big, i want one of those too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 2 2007, 07:51 PM~8222093
> *oh shit, i didnt see the 300 when the pics were big, i want one of those too :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S NEED ME OR BETO WILL GET THEM FOR YOU.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 07:56 PM~8222127
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S NEED ME OR BETO WILL GET THEM FOR YOU.
> *



how much you charging for each kit?

are those revell ones the new hobbico/revell kits?

cuz apperantly those are better than the older ones, cuz they put more detail into them uffin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Damn, the old version of the 41 didn't come with a visor, did it?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 06:56 PM~8222127
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S NEED ME OR BETO WILL GET THEM FOR YOU.
> *


THANKS PRIMO, I HAVE A NICE ORDER COMING IN ON THURSDAY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 09:27 PM~8223053
> *I WILL KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED ON HOW IT SPRAY'S.*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 01:27 AM~8223611
> *I WILL KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED ON HOW IT SPRAY'S.
> *


i like that tat


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 2 2007, 10:29 PM~8223646
> *i like that tat
> *


THANK'S..  IT'S ONLY 1 OF 30. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 09:30 PM~8223656
> *THANK'S..
> *



PRIMO PM ME HOW MUCH $$$ FOR A SET


----------



## DEUCES76

biggs u sellin any of them 41 chevy trucks or 48 ford converts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

biggs where can i get the 57 chev


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8223703
> *PRIMO PM ME HOW MUCH $$$ FOR A SET
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 2 2007, 09:37 PM~8223716
> *biggs where can i get the 57 chev
> *



IT'S A BIG KIT 1/8th SCALE, GET THEM FROM BIGGS OR BETO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8223705
> *biggs u sellin any of them 41 chevy trucks or 48 ford converts
> *


DEUCES AND 88MCLS YOU BOTH CAN GET THEM FROM BETO. HE GOT A BIG ORDER ON THE WAY TO HIM AS WE SPEAK.


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks Biggs i will be sendin u them rims in some time next week ok if there not what u need u can keep them anyways ok


----------



## BiggC

Damn , I see some nice kits & some really good looking spray guns. :0 :0


----------



## jevries

The 1/12 Chevy Bel Air is it casted in white or black plastic? I really hope the cjrome is better of these ones...the older versions you can whipe away the chrome.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 10:42 PM~8223755
> *IT'S A BIG KIT 1/8th SCALE, GET THEM FROM BIGGS OR BETO
> *



damn I never even noticed that. The boxes in the pics are all the same size. :0 Been wanting more of them kits for awhile. Got one coming from Marinate, but could always use more. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

thanks big homie :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 2 2007, 10:57 PM~8223835
> *damn I never even noticed that.  The boxes in the pics are all the same size.  :0    Been wanting more of them kits for awhile.  Got one coming from Marinate,  but could always use more.  :biggrin:
> *


It's 1/12 scale by the way...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 2 2007, 10:48 PM~8223795
> *thanks Biggs i will be sendin u them rims in some time next week ok if there not what u need u can keep them anyways ok
> *


Ok cool and thank's.


----------



## wagonguy

anthony... are those the new hobbico/revell kits?

cuz i heard there new toolings are WAYY more detailed....

tell me if the rumors are true :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2007, 10:10 PM~8223885
> *It's 1/12 scale by the way...
> *


MY BADD, DIDN'T HAVE MY GLASSES ON


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 09:51 AM~8225769
> *anthony... are those the new hobbico/revell kits?
> 
> cuz i heard there new toolings are WAYY more detailed....
> 
> tell me if the rumors are true :biggrin:
> *


THEY HAVE WAY MORE DETAIL, AND MUCH BETTER PART'S.


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2007, 11:19 AM~8226464
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: POST WHORE.


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2007, 11:24 AM~8226498
> *:uh:
> *


DON'T YOU THINK 5,000 PLUS POST IN 3 YEAR'S IS GOOD ENOUGH...?????


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8226673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with spook.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

NUKE... :biggrin:  HE 65 LBS NOW AND DOING GOOD.


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## MARINATE

fuck you found ************ baby pic :0


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no comment :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:51 AM~8226673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happened to his ears?


----------



## Mr Biggs

they cliped his ear's. to make him look like the devil dog from hell.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:51 AM~8226673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how old iz it..
i thought they had to b pups to get the ears clipped 2 adjust to the hearing....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:18 AM~8226457
> *THEY HAVE WAY MORE DETAIL, AND MUCH BETTER PART'S.
> *



AWWWW shit, i need to go check my walmart, and if they dont ahve it, them im going to my homie beto :biggrin:

(i want the 48 pickup BADDDDD)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 12:15 PM~8226876
> *so in the future you can unwrap his ears? i want to see what he looks like then*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 12:24 PM~8226951
> *how old iz it..
> i thought they had to b pups to get the ears clipped 2 adjust to the hearing....
> *


HE IS A PUPPY STILL. HIS 1ST B-DAY IS IN OCT.


----------



## tyhodge07

gonna clip his tail?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 3 2007, 12:42 PM~8227075
> *THE TAPE HAS GOT TO STAY ON FOOOO EH VEEEERR.  *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 3 2007, 12:58 PM~8227202
> *gonna clip his tail?
> *


YOU DON'T CLIP PIT BULLS TAILS.. THAT'S WHAT THEY USE FOR BALANCE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 3 2007, 01:05 PM~8227261
> *why
> *


IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU IT'S ALREADY OFF.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

can we feed didimakeyascream to nuke? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 01:07 PM~8227282
> *IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU IT'S ALREADY OFF.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwww thats good. he does look kinda evil


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 3 2007, 01:10 PM~8227314
> *can we feed didimakeyascream to nuke? :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN JUST THROW HIM OVER MY FENCE ...ANYTHING THAT GO'S OVER THE FENCE NEVER COME'S BACK. BALL'S , BIRD'S, CAT'S , ROCK'S, CABLE GUY'S , METER READER'S, AND PHONE GUY'S. HE LIKE THE MAIL MAN CAUSE THAT FUCKER BRING'S HIM GIFT'S. HE AINT STUPID. HE ALSO LIKE'S TWINN'S GIRL . ANY ONE ELSE HAS GOT TO STAND BY MY SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 3 2007, 01:11 PM~8227317
> *awwww thats good. he does look kinda evil
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE HIM WHEN HE IS MAD. OR HAS THE NEIGHBORS CAT IN HIS MOUTH. :0


----------



## twinn

i still dont trust that fucker hno: hno: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 3 2007, 01:23 PM~8227390
> *i still dont trust that fucker hno:  hno:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


BIG O SISSY... :roflmao: YOUR GIRL PLAY'S WITH HIM.


----------



## Miloh

Sounds like my back yard!! LOL!!!! it ya want something to go missing and never be found.......toss it over the fence :biggrin: 
I got a brother and sister. not full blooded bulls but they don't leave anything to clean up If Ya Know What I Mean LOL!!!!
About this new 57??? is it a new casting and are there any picts of it out there??

Miloh.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8227148
> *HE IS A PUPPY STILL.   HIS 1ST B-DAY IS IN OCT.
> *


thaz kool...

my bitch iz 6 months i kan prolly still get her ears clipped...
"vida bitch"








true?

i was told they had to be clipped within' weeks of being born...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 04:05 PM~8227262
> *YOU DON'T CLIP PIT BULLS TAILS.. THAT'S WHAT THEY USE FOR BALANCE.
> *


ive never seen a pit not un balanced from a clipped tail.. my bro in laws dogs never had a problem.. he was breeding them for awhile.. red noses and blue nose pits


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 01:43 PM~8227545
> *thaz kool...
> 
> my bitch iz 6 months i kan prolly still get her ears clipped...
> "vida bitch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true?
> 
> i was told they had to be clipped  within' weeks of being born...
> *


MY DOCTOR IS ONE OF THE BEST VET'S AROUND. HE SAID IT DON'T MATTER AS LONG AS HE UNDER 1 YEAR OLD THE ONLY THING IS THAT ONCE HE'S OVER 25 LBS THEY CHARGE WAY MORE. MINE COSRED ME 175.00 40LBS AND OVER AROUND 200.00.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2007, 01:57 PM~8227652
> *MY DOCTOR IS ONE OF THE BEST VET'S AROUND.  HE SAID IT DON'T MATTER AS LONG AS HE UNDER 1 YEAR OLD THE ONLY THING IS THAT ONCE HE'S OVER 25 LBS THEY CHARGE WAY MORE.   MINE COSRED ME 175.00  40LBS AND OVER AROUND 200.00.
> *


thaz good iz not too late, 
the dude that told me that jus game breeds his dogs so he really don't care what happens to his pits' ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did they put more work into the 1/12 57 or is it still just a blown up minor detail kit?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 05:16 PM~8229093
> *did they put more work into the 1/12 57 or is it still just a blown up minor detail kit?
> *


That ride already has quite some detail way more than the 1/24 version. Chrome strips, emblems, etc.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 3 2007, 11:03 PM~8231671
> *That ride already has quite some detail way more than the 1/24 version. Chrome strips, emblems, etc.
> *


X-2 IT MUCH BETTER. :thumbsup: 
I WILL BE OPENING ONE SOON AND TAKING SOME PIC'S OF THE KIT.


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 08:21 AM~8238679
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 08:31 AM~8238726
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8239148
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 09:48 AM~8239175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SORRY BRO I DON'T DO THAT GAY SHIT.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lots of whoring today


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 12:31 PM~8239526
> *lots of whoring today
> *


for real and your on here not makin my money you betta hit the block.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 10:31 AM~8239526
> *lots of whoring today
> *


if that ain't the coffee , calling the kettle black.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i aiint stupid enuf to even try it. theres better ways of makin money.





ps radicalplastic,how old r u? ur a bad influence on peoples my age


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 12:38 PM~8239587
> *i aiint stupid enuf to even try it. theres better ways of makin money.
> ps radicalplastic,how old r u? ur a bad influence on peoples my age
> *


15 why


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o so ur a dopeboy huh. kids these dayz


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 12:42 PM~8239625
> *o so ur a dopeboy huh. kids these dayz
> *


apperently you didn't understand what i was talking about you said theirs a lot of whoring going on today and i said yeah and your on here not makin my money "ha ha ha" see and ain't you like 12 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 10:38 AM~8239587
> *i aiint stupid enuf to even try it. theres better ways of makin money.
> ps radicalplastic,how old r u? ur a bad influence on peoples my age
> *


I GUESS IT NOT LEGAL TILL I PUT THIS..


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

biggs what was the other thing to strip paint besides brake fluid?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 01:12 PM~8240389
> *biggs what was the other thing to strip paint besides brake fluid?
> *



AIRCRAFT STRIPPER SHIT WORKS GOOD!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 02:14 PM~8240401
> *AIRCRAFT STRIPPER SHIT WORKS GOOD!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 10:45 AM~8239663
> *I GUESS IT NOT LEGAL TILL I PUT THIS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker :angry:


LOL, :roflmao:

 

any updates on the new hobbico kits?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8240409
> *fucker :angry:
> LOL, :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> any updates on the new hobbico kits?
> *


NOT YET. BUT I WILL BY TOMORROW.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 10:45 AM~8239663
> *I GUESS IT NOT LEGAL TILL I PUT THIS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: im almost 18 does that count :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)


:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 5 2007, 12:17 PM~8240421
> *:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: im almost 18 does that count :biggrin:
> *


YUP.. M.C.B.A. PASS. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 02:12 PM~8240389
> *biggs what was the other thing to strip paint besides brake fluid?
> *




Purple Power aka Castrol Super Clean
E.L.O. aka Easy Lift Off
Break Fluid aka DOT3
Whestley's Bleche White aka whitewall tire cleaner
Simple Green aka green stuff in a squirt bottle
EASY OFF aka Over Cleaner aka the strong stuff with "fumes"
Sand paper aka rubs all your detail off the body
Fire aka lighter fluid and a match
Alcohol aka 90 or 91% to remove lacquer aka won't touch primer though


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 12:18 PM~8240428
> *IT'S THE HATTER.!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> I THOUGHT YOU KNEW BY NOW MY BROTHER..</span>*


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 12:19 PM~8240433
> *YUP..  M.C.B.A. PASS. :biggrin:
> *



:angry:









:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 5 2007, 12:19 PM~8240435
> *Purple Power aka Castrol Super Clean
> E.L.O. aka Easy Lift Off
> Break Fluid aka DOT3
> Whestley's Bleche White aka whitewall tire cleaner
> Simple Green aka green stuff in a squirt bottle
> EASY OFF aka Over Cleaner aka the strong stuff with "fumes" THE HEAVY DUTY YELLOW CAN
> 
> Sand paper aka rubs all your detail off the body
> Fire aka lighter fluid and a match
> Alcohol aka 90 or 91% to remove lacquer aka won't touch primer though
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 01:21 PM~8240450
> *IT'S THE HATTER.!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> I THOUGHT YOU KNEW BY NOW MY BROTHER..
> *



MACK 10'S SONG.............I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8240453
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


OK YOU TOO.....I'LL GIVE YOU A ONE TIME USE GHETTO PASS... BUT DON'T MAKE ME REVOKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 12:23 PM~8240474
> *MACK 10'S SONG.............I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES! :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITE SONG'S. CAUSE IT'S SO TRUE.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 12:14 PM~8240401
> *AIRCRAFT STRIPPER SHIT WORKS GOOD!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Get me some wip pics !


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8240594
> *Get me some wip pics !
> *


CAUSE I GOT IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 02:00 PM~8240738
> *CAUSE I GOT IT LIKE THAT.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
put the clock next to it
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 5 2007, 01:01 PM~8240761
> *:0
> put the clock next to it
> :biggrin:
> *


I WILL DO THAT ... I THINK I GOT A CANDY GLASS HOUSE AT HOME.


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrisijzerman

yay pics!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 5 2007, 01:06 PM~8240811
> *yay pics!
> *


NO, A MINI MOVIE ON YOUTUBE. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

yay mini vid on ebay!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 5 2007, 01:10 PM~8240841
> *yay mini vid on ebay!
> *


 :around:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 04:00 PM~8241178
> *:around:
> *


its alright hes foriegn :0 










































































:happysad: no offence to other non dumb people from countries other than america.


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got some clear layed down on the rag right now..


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn Bigg homie, that clear is awesome!! 

Love that color too.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 11:38 PM~8245096
> *just got some clear layed down on the rag right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pokey

DAYUM that clear kicks ASS Biggs, lovin' that rag!


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's 
i redid the pics. they didnt show how the clear really look's.


----------



## jevries

Looks sick! Like it's being dipped in the clear or something...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 5 2007, 07:31 AM~8239526
> *lots of whoring today
> *


by your mom??? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 10:59 PM~8245236
> *Looks sick! Like it's being dipped in the clear or something...
> *


THIS CLEAR IS THE SHIT BRO.. IT GO'S ON REAL SMOOTH AND DRY'S IN A FEW HOUR'S TOO. BY TOMORROW AFTERNOON IT WILL BE HARD AS A SHELL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:01 PM~8245247
> *by your mom???  :dunno:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T TALK ABOUT MY GIRL LIKE THAT. :angry: 






















:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries

Man, they should sell that shit in a can as well....and in europe... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2007, 11:04 PM~8245265
> *Man, they should sell that shit in a can as well....and in europe... :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL IF THEY DID. BUT U HAVE TO MIX IT 4 + 1 + 1 THAT'S THE ONLY BAD PART.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 08:03 PM~8245257
> *DON'T TALK ABOUT MY GIRL LIKE THAT. :angry:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



well considering how fukkin young he is and how old u are...... groupie??? :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:09 PM~8245296
> *well considering how fukkin young he is and how old u are......  groupie??? :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: 

BUT IF HE IS MY KID. WE WOULD HAVE TO CHANGE HIN NAME TO HOUDINI. CAUSE I WORE A RUBBER.


----------



## LowandBeyond

butt secks


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 08:14 PM~8245320
> *:yessad:
> 
> BUT IF HE IS MY KID.  WE WOULD HAVE TO CHANGE HIN NAME TO HOUDINI.  CAUSE I WORE A RUBBER.
> *


better call Maury.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:28 PM~8245420
> *better call Maury....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MORE LIKE JERRY SPRINGER. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nm.... i thnk they'd have to run a special week-long series on that paternity test.... :0 :0 












YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
and
YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:33 PM~8245460
> *nm.... i thnk they'd have to run a special week-long series on that paternity test....  :0  :0
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> and
> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP.....BUT FUNNY, AND TRUE. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Mr Biggs

another one that's ready to be put together and it will be all done.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

love the color combo u got there.... the interior gonna be the same? purple spokes too??


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I like that color!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 02:59 AM~8245608
> *another one that's ready to be put together and it will be all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


has that been cleared.. or just not with to good clear?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2007, 11:59 PM~8245608
> *another one that's ready to be put together and it will be all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


na ...just the interior.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 6 2007, 12:03 AM~8245626
> *has that been cleared.. or just not with to good clear?
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  




AND WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS...BLING ,,BLING.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 03:08 AM~8245650
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> AND WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS...BLING ,,BLING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the side pic looks dull :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

YEAH IT'S JUST THE LIGHTING. IT SUCK'S.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 03:10 AM~8245659
> *YEAH IT'S JUST THE LIGHTING.  IT SUCK'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there ya go.. i have the same prob here too... looks nice now.. i like that color too..


----------



## dave_da_chef

im sure this is a noobie question, but what do u guys use to polish/buff?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 11:49 PM~8245556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


speaking of that. Top 10 whore. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## lowridermodels

another sick ride biggs!.....pm me when you can primo!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8245690
> *speaking of that.  Top 10 whore.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Stats
> *


wow..... i'm not on the list.... yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 5 2007, 01:10 PM~8240841
> *yay mini vid on ebay!
> *



Oops lol i said ebay becose i whas looking on there 
And i whas pretty tyerd so i whas all mixed up lol :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dave_da_chef_@Jul 6 2007, 12:18 AM~8245686
> *im sure this is a noobie question, but what do u guys use to polish/buff?
> *


I don't buff or polish anymore homie. I hated that shit when i had to do it. With this new clear you don't have to do any of that. 




AND THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S HOMIE.S... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: SEND ME THAT 69.........I'LL TRADE YOU BODY'S! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 07:42 AM~8246917
> *  :biggrin: SEND ME THAT 69.........I'LL TRADE YOU BODY'S! :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD BUT IT WAS A GIFT FROM TWINN HOMIE...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 08:47 AM~8246930
> *IT'S ALRIGHT QUATE WON'T TRIP  *


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S A KEEPER HOMIE. IT'S HARD TO FIND THEM OLD PLASTIC RAG IMPALA'S


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 10:24 AM~8247510
> *THAT'S A KEEPER HOMIE.  IT'S HARD TO FIND THEM OLD PLASTIC RAG IMPALA'S
> *


I HEAR YOU THATS WHY I GOT A PLASTIC HARDTOP!


----------



## tatman

THATS WHY I GOT A RESIN!








AFTER


----------



## Mr Biggs

I SEE A PIC OF YOU REAL 69 IMPALA RAG ON YOUR COMPUTER SCREEN. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 09:30 AM~8247580
> *THATS WHY I GOT A RESIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tatman

:biggrin: OHHH YEAH


----------



## MARINATE

THIS WILL WORK FOR NOW!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8247698
> *THIS WILL WORK FOR NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP!


----------



## Mr Biggs

IS THIS THE COLOR YOUR GOING ON YOUR REAL ONE.?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey biggs,have you seen the 'lean like a cholo' video? that looks kinda like you in the dallas hat.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 03:04 PM~8248648
> *hey biggs,have you seen the 'lean like a cholo' video? that looks kinda like you in the dallas hat.
> *


biggs is like a virus, he's everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT HOME AND TOOK SOME OUTSIDE PICS. THE PAINT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S ON FIRE. IT REALLY LIKE IT. IT CAME OUT NICE I THINK. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## 1ofaknd

looks awesome!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 6 2007, 01:06 PM~8249044
> *looks awesome!
> *


THANK'S LIL BROTHER.. :biggrin: 
I ALSO GOT THE BOTTOM TO OUR TEAM BUILD DONE TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

daaaamn, thats gonna be of the hook  MR B :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Jul 6 2007, 01:11 PM~8249098
> *daaaamn, thats gonna be of the hook   MR B :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...


----------



## tatman

I need some clear!


----------



## MARINATE

DAM CARNAL THAT 69 LOOKS REAL GOOD!


----------



## 408models

HELL YEAH THAT 69 IS OFF THE HOOK, JUST PLAIN SIK


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 01:05 PM~8249036
> *JUST GOT HOME AND TOOK SOME OUTSIDE PICS.  THE PAINT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S ON FIRE.  IT REALLY LIKE IT. IT CAME OUT NICE I THINK.  WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CABRON that looks good.

I am just about out of clear. I am definetly going ot get some of that clear to try out next week.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 01:24 PM~8249231
> *I need some clear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bring it to the pad tonight homie. i'll hook that monte up.
and thank's 4 the prop's homie's


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 5 2007, 01:19 PM~8240435
> *Purple Power aka Castrol Super Clean
> E.L.O. aka Easy Lift Off
> Break Fluid aka DOT3
> Whestley's Bleche White aka whitewall tire cleaner
> Simple Green aka green stuff in a squirt bottle
> EASY OFF aka Over Cleaner aka the strong stuff with "fumes"
> Sand paper aka rubs all your detail off the body
> Fire aka lighter fluid and a matchAlcohol aka 90 or 91% to remove lacquer aka won't touch primer though
> *


always works. :0


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 came out clean wey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

:0 Damn Biggs I'm lovin' that color!!! Turned out sick.


----------



## LowandBeyond

those outside pics of that paint are :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's homie's ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 01:05 PM~8249036
> *JUST GOT HOME AND TOOK SOME OUTSIDE PICS.  THE PAINT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S ON FIRE.  IT REALLY LIKE IT. IT CAME OUT NICE I THINK.  WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT


----------



## ElRafa

Clean big homie very clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 6 2007, 07:41 PM~8251391
> *Clean big homie very clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'Z...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *JUST GOT HOME AND TOOK SOME OUTSIDE PICS.  THE PAINT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S ON FIRE.  IT REALLY LIKE IT. IT CAME OUT NICE I THINK.  WHAT DO YOU THINK?</span>





















































*[/quote]


----------



## jevries

Man, that clear stuff looks soooo good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2007, 12:31 AM~8252765
> *Man, that clear stuff looks soooo good! :thumbsup:
> *


*FIRE AND DESIRE*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what color guts/boot?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 12:38 AM~8252784
> *what color guts/boot?
> *


SAME COLOR. BUT LIKE MY BLUE 57 CHEVY.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 12:50 AM~8252799
> *SAME COLOR.  BUT LIKE MY BLUE 57 CHEVY.
> *



:0 :0 :0 going to be sick!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

THIS IS AN EXPESIVE KIT SO IM GOING TO PUT THE BOTTOM OFF THE 67 WITH FULL CHROME, AND SOME NICE HERB DEEK'S WIRE'S ON IT. THE INTERIOS WILL BE VALURE JUST LIKE MY OTHE SHOW CAR'S BUT WITH THE STOCK PATTERN'S


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## MKD904

Biggs, your stuff is always so clean.....Looks great....are you taking this one to the show next weekend?

Oh, and I can't go as I remembered a few weeks ago that my sisters wedding is the same day....sux man, first time I could go to a show that is in my area and now I can't make it.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 7 2007, 10:27 AM~8253949
> *Biggs, your stuff is always so clean.....Looks great....are you taking this one to the show next weekend?
> 
> Oh, and I can't go as I remembered a few weeks ago that my sisters wedding is the same day....sux man, first time I could go to a show that is in my area and now I can't make it.....
> *


thank's homie's.  

that cool mike you can make the next one :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 10:17 AM~8253894
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> THIS IS AN EXPESIVE KIT SO IM GOING TO PUT THE BOTTOM OFF THE 67 WITH FULL CHROME,  AND SOME NICE HERB DEEK'S WIRE'S ON IT.  THE INTERIOS WILL BE VALURE JUST LIKE MY OTHE SHOW CAR'S BUT WITH THE STOCK PATTERN'S
> *


Its all good your ballin :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Wow thats some freakin awesome Paint there!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S GUY'S.. I TRY AND DO MY BEST.


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOT FOR SALE SO PLEASE DON'T ASK.


----------



## Pokey

*DAMN!*

That's a hell of alot of flocking!

How much you want for the black?




























:biggrin: just kiddin' :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where you get
?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 7 2007, 10:38 PM~8257339
> *where you get
> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> *


TWINN..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 8 2007, 01:53 AM~8257415
> *TWINN..... :biggrin:
> *


how many jars are there, 78? i want just the empty jars, they look like they would be nice storage containers


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8257439
> *how many jars are there, 78? i want just the empty jars, they look like they would be nice storage containers
> *


YEAH THEY ARE A PRETTY GOOD SIZE TOO.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 8 2007, 02:04 AM~8257476
> *YEAH THEY ARE A PRETTY GOOD SIZE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glass or plastic... id use them for parts, screws, w/e and thats a nice lookin color there too


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 09:03 PM~8257179
> *NOT FOR SALE SO PLEASE DON'T ASK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, I MISSED OUT ON IN AUCTION ON EBAY WITH TONS OF FLOCKING. I WAITED TILL LAST DAY AND FORGOT. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

YEAH THAT WAS IT I THINK.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 10:09 PM~8257505
> *YEAH THAT WAS IT I THINK.
> *


THAT'S KOOL IF YOU GOT IT PRIMO. IT WAS A GREAT DEAL. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN, i need to get me some of that :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT EVEN CAME WITH THIS NICE COLOR CHART ..IT WILL HELP OUT WHEN LOOKING FOR THE COLOR I NEED TO FIND...


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 11:26 PM~8257585
> *IT EVEN CAME WITH THIS NICE COLOR CHART ..IT WILL HELP OUT WHEN LOOKING FOR THE COLOR I NEED TO FIND...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 .... :angry: showoff.....

















































:biggrin: LUCKY BASTARD LOL uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU GOT TO GET THEM GOOD DEAL'S WHYLE U CAN. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 11:29 PM~8257605
> *YOU GOT TO GET THEM GOOD DEAL'S WHYLE U CAN.    :biggrin:
> *



how much??? :dunno:



















































J/K homie, good find uffin:


----------



## twinn

86.00 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 7 2007, 10:35 PM~8257631
> *86.00 :0  :biggrin:
> *


LAST I SEEN IT IT WAS AT 60.00 OR SO, I EMAILED THE GUY TO SEE IF IT WAS MORE LIKE MODEL FLOCKING, HE SAID IT WAS, AND I FORGOT ABOUT THE AUCTION. HELL OF A GOOD DEAL AT $86.00 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 7 2007, 11:39 PM~8257656
> *LAST I SEEN IT IT WAS AT 60.00 OR SO, I EMAILED THE GUY TO SEE IF IT WAS MORE LIKE MODEL FLOCKING, HE SAID IT WAS, AND I FORGOT ABOUT THE AUCTION. HELL OF A GOOD DEAL AT $86.00  :cheesy:
> *


HE HAD IT BUY NOW AT 250... MY MAX WAS 100, IT'S WELL WORTH IT AT OVER 300 BUCK'S.










I ADDED IT UP AND AND IT COME'S TO AROUND 700 + DOLLARS. THE VILE NEXT TO THE JAR IS SOLD FOR 2.50 AND YOU CAN GET 6 TO 7 OF THEM PACKED. I MIGHT GO INTO THE FLOCKING BUSINESS. :biggrin: NA...I BUY TO BUILD.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 10:49 PM~8257702
> *HE HAD IT BUY NOW AT 250... MY MAX WAS 100, IT'S WELL WORTH IT AT OVER 300 BUCK'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ADDED IT UP AND AND IT COME'S TO AROUND 700 + DOLLARS. THE VILE NEXT TO THE JAR IS SOLD FOR 2.50 AND YOU CAN GET 6 TO 7 OF THEM PACKED.  I MIGHT GO INTO THE FLOCKING BUSINESS. :biggrin:  NA...I BUY TO BUILD.
> *


PRIMO YOU KNOW BETO BUYS TO SELL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

well sell a vile from each jar and ull make back all ur money, plus like 110 bucks  and still have plenty left to last you awhile


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS GOING TO BE A QUICK BUILD AND PAINT.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 8 2007, 09:22 PM~8262726
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE A QUICK BUILD AND PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


less talk more building


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 09:26 PM~8262757
> *less talk more building
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 8 2007, 09:37 PM~8262833
> *:biggrin:
> *


i had one it got smashed during the move


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey that flocking cost ..... Free.99!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 09:38 PM~8262850
> *i had one it got smashed during the move
> *


I NEED SOME PICS OF IT ...CANT FIND ANY TO SEE WHERE THE CHROME MOLDING'S GO.


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey menace! Call me when you get some time!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 8 2007, 10:10 PM~8263224
> *Hey menace! Call me when you get some time!
> *


CALL ME ANYTIME BRO...IM UP RIGHT NOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

biggs,what is your number


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 9 2007, 01:58 AM~8263625
> *biggs,what is your number
> *


 :0 MAURY SAYS "biggs you are not the father"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 08:00 PM~8263648
> *:0 MAURY SAYS "biggs you are not the father"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

Damn thats a bangin deal on the flocking


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 11:00 PM~8263648
> *:0 MAURY SAYS "biggs you are not the father"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 09:03 PM~8257179
> *NOT FOR SALE SO PLEASE DON'T ASK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OH FLOCK*!!! :biggrin: 

*the 69 is coming out sik bro.*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 11:03 PM~8257179
> *DAM YOU FLOCKERS WEREN'T LYING! :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs

you thought we was lying wey... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 9 2007, 10:43 AM~8265579
> *you thought we was lying wey... :biggrin:
> *



JUST MAKE SURE THE COLORS I ASKED FOR & SAVED :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2007, 09:48 AM~8265621
> *JUST MAKE SURE THE COLORS I ASKED FOR & SAVED :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

NOT FOR SALE SO PLEASE DON'T ASK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 9 2007, 10:02 AM~8265745
> *NOT FOR SALE SO PLEASE DON'T ASK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 9 2007, 11:46 AM~8266981
> *:uh:
> *


  THANKS PRIMO, SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND. I JUST BOUGHT THE LITTLE CONTAINER


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 9 2007, 01:49 PM~8267985
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE G, SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND


----------



## stilldownivlife

GODDAMN thats a lot of flocking -- havent tryed that stuff yet 

:thumbsup: and the 69 looks sexy :yes:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 01:24 PM~8249231
> *I need some clear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice monte what color is that


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 10 2007, 10:57 AM~8274976
> *GODDAMN thats a lot of flocking -- havent tryed that stuff yet
> 
> :thumbsup: and the 69 looks sexy :yes:
> *


THANK'S BRO...  

AS FOR THE FLOCKING IT EASY TO USE, AND ADD'S THAT EXTRA DETAIL TO YOUR MODEL.


----------



## MKD904

Hey Biggs....where has Mini been.....??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 10 2007, 12:20 PM~8275766
> *Hey Biggs....where has Mini been.....??
> *


Today, 11:32 AM :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

HE'S GROUNDED!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2007, 12:34 PM~8275896
> *HE'S GROUNDED!
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2007, 01:35 PM~8275904
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8275921
> *:0
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

A LIL SOMETHING DIFFERANT FOR YA.. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 10 2007, 06:51 PM~8278578
> *Niiiiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 10 2007, 06:53 PM~8278595
> *x2
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S ....  


RONIN DO YOU HAVE ANY BETTER PIC'S OF WHERE THE CHROME GO'S..CAN'T FIND ANY GOOD ONE'S ON THE WEB.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2007, 06:58 PM~8278649
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S ....
> RONIN DO YOU HAVE ANY BETTER PIC'S OF WHERE THE CHROME GO'S..CAN'T FIND ANY GOOD ONE'S ON THE WEB.
> *


i tried but carnut lacked deuce and a quaters


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 10 2007, 06:51 PM~8278578
> *Niiiiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> *


x3 :0


----------



## BiggC

Looks good Biggs!!

Maybe this will help ya on the chrome. :cheesy: 

http://www.automaniaphotos.com/Galerie_Pho...ick_Electra.htm


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Dam thats a sweet lookin top on that


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 10 2007, 07:24 PM~8278880
> *Looks good Biggs!!
> 
> Maybe this will help ya on the chrome.  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.automaniaphotos.com/Galerie_Pho...ick_Electra.htm
> *


thank's homie's...  

thank's bigc.


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence

that buick looks good biggs....


----------



## Mr Biggs

WITH THIS ONE YOU CAN SEE THE PEARL.


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that color combo. You going old school with it? Supremes and lake pipes and shit. Sorry if I missed it. Your topic gets long if you don't keep up with it for a few days.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2007, 10:27 PM~8280547
> *love that color combo.    You going old school with it?  Supremes and lake pipes and shit.  Sorry if I missed it.  Your topic gets long if you don't keep up with it for a few days.
> *


since i was in a painting mood i painted the cuda.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 02:43 AM~8281073
> *since i was in a painting mood i painted the cuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 holly shit.. 


































anything you can do i can do better :biggrin: j/k badass clear, im lovin that shit..


----------



## LowandBeyond

damnit Biggs, that clear makes my mouth water everytime.   


Cudas lookin sweet as well.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's guy's.. :biggrin: 
I love this clear. And it's already almost dry too. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 02:51 AM~8281121
> *Thank's guy's.. :biggrin:
> I love this clear. And it's already almost dry too.  :0
> *


itll never be dry, that clear just has that wet look.. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

oh yes

that clear just lays down damn smooooth


----------



## 408models

THATS COMING OUT SIK BRO, NICE.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

KLEAN....


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2007, 10:22 PM~8280509
> *WITH THIS ONE YOU CAN SEE THE PEARL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how you get that foil around them letters ,that had to be a bitch....


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

it will have supremes no side pipe's. just a classic build. :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's. :biggrin: 

and holly-hudlum i use the superfine microbrushes.


----------



## Pokey

I'm lovin' that Buick! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:cheesy:  :biggrin: :0  :uh: :angry:  :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

:around: SICK! :around: LOOKS GOOD MENACE!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 11 2007, 09:56 AM~8283500
> *:around: SICK! :around: LOOKS GOOD MENACE!
> *


THANK'S. :biggrin: 

NOW I GOT TO START PUTTING THEM ALL TOGETHER, STARTING WITH THE IMPALAMINO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT SOME OUT SIDE PIC'S OF THE BUICK TODAY. & PUT ONE COAT OF CLEAR ON THE CUDA SO ALL THE DECAL & BMF WILL STICK BETTER.


----------



## Ronin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8287963
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...


----------



## wagonguy

damn... LOVIN the cuda... that clear ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

Damnit Biggs! Awesome just awesome on them builds!


----------



## 8-Ball

i am speechless these modles are awesome


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0


----------



## zfelix

COMING SOON TO A THREAD NEAR U :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 

whats that for?? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

six foe impala


----------



## Mr Biggs

Here is a closer look at the " GREEN HORNET". At first i did not like it, but it look's way better now. :0


----------



## BiggDeee

shoot it this way if you done like


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: fuckin DEEP!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 10:45 PM~8289386
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  fuckin DEEP!!!
> *


THANK'S GUY'S..  
IT'S GOING TO HAVE A CARBON FIBER HOOD, REAR WINDOW VALENCE AND WING. WHAT U THINK


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8289418
> *THANK'S GUY'S..
> IT'S GOING TO HAVE A CARBON FIBER HOOD, REAR WINDOW VALENCE AND WING.  WHAT U THINK
> *



:uh: :uh: you don't need to ask us. LOL.


----------



## tyhodge07

biggs what exact color is that and over what base?


----------



## 8-Ball

damn that looks good


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im gonna go out on a limb and say planet green base , maybe silver, with organic green kandy?


----------



## modeltech

a carbon fiber hood, a spoiler and newer style fuel injected hemi!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

that electra is bad ass!!!
cant wait for more progress pics!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 11:11 PM~8289637
> *biggs what exact color is that and over what base?
> *


this is the color's i used on the cuda.

and thank's for the complement's homie's


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 10:42 PM~8289351
> *Here is a closer look at the " GREEN HORNET".  At first i did not like it, but it look's way better now. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT KOLOR...

WHAT U PAINT THE LETTERS ON???


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 09:35 AM~8283335
> *thank's homie's. :biggrin:
> 
> and holly-hoodlum  i use the superfine microbrushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

i just used the bare-metal foil homie. the lil brushes just help it get in all the tight spot's. the rest is technique. and a brand new exacto blade.


----------



## Pokey

Green Hornet lookin' GOOD Biggs! :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

KOOL TIP...



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 05:46 PM~8295957
> *i just used the bare-metal foil homie.  the lil brushes just help it get in all the tight spot's.  the rest is technique. and a brand new exacto blade.
> *


THANKS ,


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..


----------



## tatman

What's up Locc?


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST HERE KICKING IT WITH TWINN, HE'S DOING UP HIS 67. :0


----------



## tatman

Looking good!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang lookin like a real shop over there ! I thought you got a spay both BIGGS ? ! And to those that see these pics ! DONT TURN THE MICROWAVE ON ! ITS JUST TO GIVE IT A DUST FREE DRING CONTAINER !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 08:52 PM~8297523
> *Dang    lookin    like  a  real    shop  over  there  !    I  thought    you  got  a  spay  both  BIGGS  ? !  And  to  those  that  see  these  pics  !    DONT  TURN  THE    MICROWAVE  ON  !  ITS  JUST  TO    GIVE    IT  A  DUST  FREE  DRING  CONTAINER  !
> *


I HAD TO RELOCATE THE FAM HOMIE. SO IT'S JUST FOR LOOK'S RIGHT NOW. WE BE DOING IT GHETTO STYLE RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 10:55 PM~8297558
> *I HAD TO RELOCATE THE FAM HOMIE.  SO IT'S JUST FOR LOOK'S RIGHT NOW.  WE BE DOING IT GHETTO STYLE RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:
> *



[email protected] ! YUP ! Thats how i do it ! Open the door spary and walk back into the garage LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 08:56 PM~8297575
> *[email protected]      !    YUP !    Thats  how  i  do  it !  Open the    door    spary    and  walk  back  into  the  garage  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


Not me I spray outside and stay there! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 08:52 PM~8297523
> *Dang    lookin    like  a  real    shop  over  there  !    I  thought    you  got  a  spay  both  BIGGS  ? !  And  to  those  that  see  these  pics  !    DONT  TURN  THE    MICROWAVE  ON  !  ITS  JUST  TO    GIVE    IT  A  DUST  FREE  DRING  CONTAINER  !
> *



I always just preheat the Microwave. Just like for 1 Min or so just let it get warm but not HOT! just a little bit I think it helps :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 12 2007, 11:02 PM~8297648
> *I always just preheat the Microwave. Just like for 1 Min or so just let it get warm but not HOT! just a little bit I think it helps  :dunno:
> *


Your best oven bake treatment would be to park your 1:1 car in the sun for a few hour with the windows up ! After about 2 hours the inside of the car is around 150 (NO BULL SHIT ) It was on the news about a few kids dying with in 20 min cause the parents left them in the car and the heat reading was around 150 ! So I thought it would work for my kits ! Sad way to find out it works but it does ! I put the body and the parts i paint in the floor board or OUT OF THE DIRECT SUN LIGHT and i can sand and polish and complete a kit in 8 hours ! It it wont melt the plastic unless you put it in the sun light ! The Windows will magnifi the sunlight and wrap the shit out of your plastic !


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 09:07 PM~8297721
> *Your  best    oven  bake  treatment  would  be  to    park  your  1:1  car  in the  sun      for  a  few  hour    with  the  windows  up  !    After  about  2  hours  the  inside  of  the  car  is  around  150    (NO  BULL SHIT  )    It  was  on the  news    about  a  few  kids  dying  with  in  20  min  cause  the  parents  left    them  in the  car  and  the  heat  reading  was  around  150  !    So    I    thought    it  would  work  for  my  kits  !    Sad  way  to  find  out  it  works    but  it  does  !  I    put  the  body  and  the    parts  i  paint  in the  floor  board    or  OUT  OF  THE    DIRECT  SUN  LIGHT    and  i  can    sand  and  polish  and  complete    a  kit    in  8 hours  !    It  it  wont  melt  the  plastic    unless  you    put  it  in the    sun  light !  The  Windows  will  magnifi  the  sunlight  and    wrap    the  shit    out  of  your  plastic  !
> *


behind the back seat?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 12 2007, 11:10 PM~8297740
> *behind the back seat?
> *


That would work ! I drive a truck so i dont have that access But YES THE TRUNK! It builds up heat , no sun light and a huge flat area to lay all the parts out ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 09:13 PM~8297769
> *That  would    work  !    I    drive  a    truck  so  i  dont  have  that  access  But      YES    THE  TRUNK!    It    builds  up  heat    ,  no    sun light    and  a  huge  flat    area    to  lay  all  the    parts  out !  :biggrin:
> *



But then not only do you have colored boogers for a couple of days you must get HIGH ASS F$&K!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i always do that.....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8297301
> *JUST HERE KICKING IT WITH TWINN, HE'S DOING UP HIS 67. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

he just wanted some of that clear


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 08:56 PM~8297575
> *[email protected]      !    YUP !    Thats  how  i  do  it !  Open the    door    spary    and  walk  back  into  the  garage  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


NOT ME I WAS COOL I HAD THE RESPIRATOR, HE'S GOING TO BE FUCKED UP IN THE MORNING WITH ALL THAT URETHANE IN THE AIR AND IN HIS LUNG'S.. I FORGOT TO TELL HIM ABOUT THAT. MY BAD. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 12:03 AM~8299130
> *NOT ME I WAS COOL I HAD THE RESPIRATOR, HE'S GOING TO BE FUCKED UP IN THE MORNING WITH ALL THAT URETHANE IN THE AIR AND IN HIS LUNG'S..  I FORGOT TO TELL HIM ABOUT THAT.  MY BAD. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oooppps :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

TWINN :twak: BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2007, 02:03 AM~8299130
> *NOT ME I WAS COOL I HAD THE RESPIRATOR, HE'S GOING TO BE FUCKED UP IN THE MORNING WITH ALL THAT URETHANE IN THE AIR AND IN HIS LUNG'S..  I FORGOT TO TELL HIM ABOUT THAT.  MY BAD. :biggrin:
> *



The Joys of Painting ! After The head ache he'll see the finish and do it again ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn twinn, nice '67!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

SIK TWINN NICE


----------



## modeltech

LOOKS NICE!! DAMN, I NEED TO FINISH OFF MY 67 VERT!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 13 2007, 07:58 AM~8300258
> *LOOKS NICE!! DAMN, I NEED TO FINISH OFF MY 67 VERT!!!
> *


YUP, YOU NEED TO GET THAT ONE DONE. I GOT TO MUCH RIDES ON MY TABLE RIGHT NOW. BUT THEY WILL BE DONE. ONLY NEEDING ASSEMBLY. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

i am on it after i foil the 60 starliner and respray the 68 goat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN TOO CLEAN TWINN!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN THAT CLEAR LAYS OUT NICE.

FRESHLY PAINTED MODELS IN THE CAR TO BAKE???????????? FUCK NO!!!! I CAN IMAGINE THE SMELL AFTERWARDS. IF I GOTTA DRIVE IT, ITS NOT GOING IN THERE!!!!..LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 13 2007, 09:21 AM~8300917
> *FUCKIN TOO CLEAN TWINN!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN THAT CLEAR LAYS OUT NICE.
> 
> FRESHLY PAINTED MODELS IN THE CAR TO BAKE???????????? FUCK NO!!!! I CAN IMAGINE THE SMELL AFTERWARDS. IF I GOTTA DRIVE IT, ITS NOT GOING IN THERE!!!!..LOL
> *


I JUST LEAVE IN THE MICROWAVE FOR 20 MIN.. AFTER THAT IT'S DRY TO THE TOUCH. THEN YOU CAN LEAVE IT OUT TO DRY.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS THE NEXT STEP IN MY NNL BUILD.
:0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2007, 02:39 AM~8306218
> *THIS IS THE NEXT STEP IN MY NNL BUILD.
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2007, 01:39 AM~8306218
> *THIS IS THE NEXT STEP IN MY NNL BUILD.
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL PACKED UP AND READY FOR TOMORROW.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 15 2007, 12:33 AM~8310895
> *ALL PACKED UP AND READY FOR TOMORROW.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 14 2007, 11:34 PM~8310900
> *:0
> *


CALL ME DOG. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2007, 12:39 AM~8306218
> *THIS IS THE NEXT STEP IN MY NNL BUILD.
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i have that same one (i think) how did you get it so bright?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 14 2007, 11:39 PM~8310932
> *i have that same one (i think) how did you get it so bright?
> *


THEY ARE THE LED ONE'S WITH THE LITHIUM BATTERY. IT COST 40 BUCKS FOR THE WHOLE SET-UP


----------



## red69chevy

where did you get those at


----------



## jevries

If I'm not mistaken Pegasus Hobbies sells those lighting kits. You can compile your own set but it's harder since you need to work with resistors for the leds.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 16 2007, 08:50 PM~8323775
> *where did you get those at
> *


PEGASUS..


----------



## THEREGAL

gonna make em cry this year aint ya biggs :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 17 2007, 09:49 AM~8326950
> *gonna make em cry this year aint ya biggs :cheesy:
> *


Same as last year, and the year before that, and the year before that, and the year before that, and, well, you get the idea.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS BUILD IS GOING AFTER ALL OF THEM..


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

WHEN: SATURDAY MARCH 1-08


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 12:29 PM~8328225
> *WHEN:  SATURDAY MARCH 1-08
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


is that NNL west 2008? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:48 PM~8328391
> *hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> is that NNL west 2008? :0
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 12:49 PM~8328399
> *:yessad:  :biggrin:
> *



PM me some info on the show... like... address, date, time, cost, etc etc.....

cuz ill start saving and building something crazy for it now LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:55 PM~8328461
> *PM me some info on the show... like... address, date, time, cost, etc etc.....
> 
> cuz ill start saving and building something crazy for it now LOL :cheesy:
> *



http://nnlwest.org/


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 12:57 PM~8328484
> *YOU GOT A PM. :biggrin:
> *



uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:57 PM~8328487
> *uffin:
> *


I RECOMMEND THIS SHOW TO ALL THE BUILDER'S.. IT'S A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME GOOD IDEA'S AND SHOWCASE YOU RIDE'S. PLUS THE VENDORS HAVE SOME GOOD SHIT FOR SALE AND GOOD PRICE'S. THIS IS WHERE I GET 60% OF MY BUILDING SUPLIES AND HARD TO FIND MODEL'S. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 01:13 PM~8328610
> *I RECOMMEND THIS SHOW TO ALL THE BUILDER'S.. IT'S A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME GOOD IDEA'S AND SHOWCASE YOU RIDE'S.  PLUS THE VENDORS HAVE SOME GOOD SHIT FOR SALE AND GOOD PRICE'S.  THIS IS WHERE I GET 60% OF MY BUILDING SUPLIES AND HARD TO FIND MODEL'S. :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 01:16 PM~8328651
> *:yes:
> *


 I MIGHT HAVE TO RENT A LIMO BUS FOR ALL OF US GOING UP.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 01:21 PM~8328701
> * I MIGHT HAVE TO RENT A LIMO BUS FOR ALL OF US GOING UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



up north like canada?


----------



## Mr Biggs

NORTHERN CALIFAS.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 12:21 PM~8328701
> * I MIGHT HAVE TO RENT A LIMO BUS FOR ALL OF US GOING UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2007, 02:28 PM~8329284
> *:0  :0
> *


LET ME KNOW BRO.


----------



## 408models

YER SIR, :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2007, 02:34 PM~8329332
> *YER SIR,  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


OK COOL .. WE WILL STILL GO WITH WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT. :biggrin: WE GOT TO GET THEM DONE. I FOUND 2 CHEAP PLACES AND ROGER HAS A BUDDY THAT DOE'S IT ALSO. I THINK BETO SAID SOMETHING ABOUT IT TOO.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 01:37 PM~8329350
> *OK COOL .. WE WILL STILL GO WITH WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT.  :biggrin: WE GOT TO GET THEM DONE.  I FOUND 2 CHEAP PLACES AND ROGER HAS A BUDDY THAT DOE'S IT ALSO.  I THINK BETO SAID SOMETHING ABOUT IT TOO.
> *


  JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 02:18 PM~8329164
> *NORTHERN CALIFAS.
> *


:0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2007, 01:48 PM~8329465
> * JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN.
> *


NOW SMILEY, NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I PICKED THESE UP AT THE SHOW. DON'T KNOW WHY. I MIGHT BUILD THEM. IF NOT I MIGHT SELL THEM, I'LL KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 11:52 PM~8333349
> *I PICKED THESE UP AT THE SHOW.  DON'T KNOW WHY, BUT IF I DECIDE TO SELL THEM I'LL KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



After you build them i want the 2 minitruck boxes ! I want to cut those pics out of the side as posters in my new shop i got planned !


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Little details ! Little details ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, AND THIS IS ALL I COULD FIT IN THE 350Z, OR I WOULD HAVE COME HOME WITH MORE. NEXT TIME I'M BRINGING THE TAHOE


----------



## jevries

There's a good chance I might be in neighbourhood March '08.  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 09:25 PM~8333679
> *There's a good chance I might be in neighbourhood March '08.    :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW I'LL HOOK UP THE ROOM FOR YOU GUYS, PRIMO I HAVE YOU COVERED ALREADY


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 17 2007, 10:29 PM~8333720
> *LET ME KNOW I'LL HOOK UP THE ROOM FOR YOU GUYS, PRIMO I HAVE YOU COVERED ALREADY
> *


THANK'S PRIMO..  
AND J THE NNLWEST IS A NICE BIG SHOW. I THINK U WILL LIKE IT. :biggrin:

I WANTED TO BUY ALOT OF THEM KIT'S TOO. BUT IM GOING INTO THE MOPAR AND MUSCLE CAR'S NEXT. AFTER I GET ALL THESE LOWRIDER'S OUT OF THE WAY.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DOUBLE POST.. :angry:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 17 2007, 10:29 PM~8333720
> *LET ME KNOW I'LL HOOK UP THE ROOM FOR YOU GUYS, PRIMO I HAVE YOU COVERED ALREADY
> *


That's cool Beto!!

This October we will arrive in Phoenix and travel to Las Vegas, L.A., San Fran and N.Y. Hope to see you guys out there!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 10:47 PM~8333877
> *That's cool Beto!!
> 
> This October we will arrive in Phoenix and travel to Las Vegas,L.A.,San Fran and N.Y. Hope to see you guys out there!
> *


I WILL SEE YOU HERE. IM NOT INTO THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SCENE. GOT BURNED OUT ON ALL THE BULL SHIT. IT AIN'T LIKE IT USED TO BE NOW IT'S PLAYED OUT.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 10:52 PM~8333907
> *I WILL SEE YOU HERE.  IM NOT INTO THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SCENE.  GOT BURNED OUT ON ALL THE BULL SHIT.  IT AIN'T LIKE IT USED TO BE NOW IT'S PLAYED OUT.
> *


I heard mix stories about LRM shows and stuff but since there's really not much going on over here in the Netherlands for me it is a good oppertunity to see some nice rides.
In that same weekend in October there's suposed to be a good show in Odessa as well but I just want to meet some of the LIL guys in Vegas!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 10:56 PM~8333942
> *I heard mix stories about LRM shows and stuff but since there's really not much going on over here in the Netherlands for me it is a good oppertunity to see some nice rides.
> In that same weekend in October there's suposed to be a good show in Odessa as well but I just want to meet some of the LIL guys in Vegas!
> *


IM GOING TO VEGAS ON ON THE 27 OF THIS MONTH FOR MY B-DAY ON THE 29. SO THAT WILL BE MY VEGAS TRIP FOR THE YEAR :biggrin: IF NOT I WOULD OF WENT IN OCT.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 09:47 PM~8333877
> *That's cool Beto!!
> 
> This October we will arrive in Phoenix and travel to Las Vegas, L.A., FRISCO and N.Y. Hope to see you guys out there!
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN, JUST A MINUTE AWAY.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 09:58 PM~8333951
> *IM GOING TO VEGAS ON ON THE 27 OF THIS MONTH FOR MY B-DAY ON THE 29. SO THAT WILL BE MY VEGAS TRIP FOR THE YEAR  :biggrin:  IF NOT I WOULD OF WENT IN OCT.
> *


DAMN PRIMO, THAT MEANS I HAVE TO FOLLOW NOBODY TO VEGAS. YOU KNOW HOW I GET LOST.


----------



## jevries

Hehehe...that's one day later than my B-day...July 28. Lions in da house! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 17 2007, 10:58 PM~8333957
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN, JUST A MINUTE AWAY.
> *


I will let you know when we are in San Fransisco Beto. Been there twice, love that city!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 11:00 PM~8333967
> *Hehehe...that's one day later than my B-day...July 28. Lions in da house! :biggrin:
> *


AND MY LIL BROTHER IS ON THE 27TH AND MY SIS ON THE 30TH :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 11:01 PM~8333985
> *AND MY LIL BROTHER IS ON THE 27TH AND MY SIS ON THE 30TH :biggrin:
> *


Your mam and dad must have had a masterplan then... :biggrin: or just great sense of timing... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 11:03 PM~8333989
> *Your mam and dad must have had a masterplan then... :biggrin:  or just great sense of timing... :biggrin:
> *


THERE IS EVEN MY OLDER BROTHER JOHNNY ON THE 12TH OF AUG..WE HAVE A BUNCH OF LEO'S IN MY FAMILY.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 10:52 PM~8333907
> *I WILL SEE YOU HERE.  IM NOT INTO THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SCENE.  GOT BURNED OUT ON ALL THE BULL SHIT.  IT AIN'T LIKE IT USED TO BE NOW IT'S PLAYED OUT.
> *



I know what you mean Biggs!! I dont have enought little homies with me to go either! LOL 

Your right that shit is really burned out Even the Vegas show I went last year and it was on like donky kong.. But I might go this year since some of the homies are going wouldn't hurt to meet up with them


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 11:07 PM~8334021
> *I know what you mean Biggs!! I dont have enought little homies with me to go either! LOL
> 
> Your right that shit is really burned out Even the Vegas show I went last year and it was on like donky kong.. But I might go this year since some of the homies are going wouldn't hurt to meet up with them
> *


I HAVE BEEN THERE SINCE DAY ONE.. WE EVEN HELPED OUT AL LOPEZ SELL HIS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE'S OUT OF THE BACK OF HIS MINI TRUCK. HE BROKE SOME OF US OFF A FEW G'S WHEN HE SOLD THE MAGAZINE FOR 40 MIL. THE FUCKEN TIGHT BASTARD.


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm:


----------



## jevries

I think it's just a excellent opertunity to meet and greet people, that's really the best part. I hope a lot of you guys go out there and hook up.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 17 2007, 11:12 PM~8334318
> *I think it's just a excellent opertunity to meet and greet people, that's really the best part. I hope a lot of you guys go out there and hook up.
> *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: I'LL BE IN VEGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 07:23 AM~8335190
> *:biggrin: I'LL BE IN VEGAS! :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER START SELLING ALL YOUR SHIT NOW.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 08:41 AM~8335295
> *YOU BETTER START SELLING ALL YOUR SHIT NOW.
> *



come on dog...like that


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:02 AM~8336759
> *come on dog...like that
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IT'S ABOUT TIME WEY.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 12:17 PM~8336862
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IT'S ABOUT TIME WEY.
> *



THAT SHIT AIN'T FUNNY FOOL....PEOPLE DO HAVE HARD TIMES


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 10:19 AM~8336883
> *THAT SHIT AIN'T FUNNY FOOL....PEOPLE DO HAVE HARD TIMES
> *


IT'S KOOL HOMIE YOU CAN STAY WITH ME :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:19 AM~8336883
> *THAT SHIT AIN'T FUNNY FOOL....PEOPLE DO HAVE HARD TIMES
> *


EVERYONE BE SAYING THEY BE BROKE.. BUT I BE SEEING UM , BUYING SHIT. AND TAKING THEM NICE VACATIONS. BROKE MY ASS.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 10:41 AM~8337015
> *EVERYONE BE SAYING THEY BE BROKE.. BUT I BE SEEING UM ,  BUYING SHIT.  AND TAKING THEM NICE VACATIONS.  BROKE MY ASS.
> *


SO TRUE, I HAVE GIVIN SHIT AWAY BECAUSE HOMIE SAY THERE BROKE. THEN THEY END UP BUYING SHIT FROM SOMEONE ELSE. I STOPPED THE REALLY QUICK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 18 2007, 11:44 AM~8337038
> *SO TRUE, I HAVE GIVIN SHIT AWAY BECAUSE HOMIE SAY THERE BROKE. THEN THEY END UP BUYING SHIT FROM SOMEONE ELSE. I STOPPED THE REALLY QUICK.
> *


IF I GOT IT, AND THEY WAN'T IT, THEY CAN BUY IT. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

AIN'T BROKE.....BILLS......PILL UP :angry: ...............VEGAS GOTTA GO EVERY YEAR..THAT MINE & MY LADIES VACATION


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:48 AM~8337072
> *AIN'T BROKE.....BILLS......PILL UP :angry: ...............VEGAS GOTTA GO EVERY YEAR..THAT MINE & MY LADIES VACATION
> *


I THOUGHT MEXICO WAS. :biggrin: MUST BE NICE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 12:49 PM~8337075
> *I THOUGHT MEXICO WAS.  :biggrin:  MUST BE NICE.
> *



4 KIDS...I THINK YOU'LL NEED ONE TO


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 12:47 PM~8337059
> *IF I GOT IT,  AND THEY WAN'T IT,  THEY CAN BUY IT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

nice rides biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:51 AM~8337086
> *4 KIDS...I THINK YOU'LL NEED ONE TO
> *


EVERYDAY I GO HOME IS A VACATION FOR ME, NO KID'S, NO WIFE TO BITCH AT ME, MY MONEY IS MY MONEY. TOM LYKAS 101 AND IM HAPPY AS A KID IN A CANDY STORE. AND I GET MORE ASS THEM A TOILET SEAT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 18 2007, 11:57 AM~8337123
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


MEMBER YOU MEMBER. :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 10:58 AM~8337134
> *PRIMO, JUST LIKE ME.
> EVERYDAY I GO HOME IS A VACATION FOR ME, 4 KID'S, A WIFE THAT DOESN'T BITCH AT ME, MY MONEY IS OUR MONEY*


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 18 2007, 03:07 PM~8338260
> *PRIMO, JUST LIKE ME.
> EVERYDAY I GO HOME IS A VACATION FOR ME, 4 KID'S,  A WIFE THAT DOESN'T BITCH AT ME, MY MONEY IS OUR MONEY
> *



ha,ha!!! true that, true that!!


----------



## janglelang

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 18 2007, 02:07 PM~8338260
> *THAT'S WHAT I USE TO TELL MY X-LADY. WHAT'S YOUR IS MINE AND WHAT'S MINE IS MINE. :biggrin: NORMA IS A GOOD LADY YOU GOT LUCKY PRIMO. YOU CANT FIND TO MANNY OF THEM AROUND ANYMORE. TWINN GOT A GOOD ONE TOO. IF I COULD FIND ONE LIKE THEM I'LL GET MARRIED TOMORROW.  *


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL FELLAS IT'S ABOUT THAT TIME TO BREAK'EM OFF. I ADDED A FEW MORE COAT'S OF CLEAR TO THE RAG TO MAKE IT SHINE. GOT ALL THE CHROME READY AND NOW ALL I GOT TO DO IS PAINT THE RIMS AND ENGINE BLOCK. AND IT'S OFF TO THE RACE'S


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE...  

I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT STANCE TO GIVE IT. BUT IT MIGHT BE ALL LOCKED UP..


----------



## BiggDeee

LOCK THAT BITCH UP!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 18 2007, 05:56 PM~8340030
> *LOCK THAT BITCH UP!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lowridermodels

looks fuckin sick! your builds are awesome primo!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2007, 06:19 PM~8340169
> *looks fuckin sick! your builds are awesome primo!
> *


x2


----------



## twinn

looks good wey :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.....  

GOT A FEW MORE FOR YA... LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THE STANCE.? DIDN'T WAN'T TO GO TO RADICAL ON IT.


----------



## modeltech

damn, that is tight!! and bro that paint looks miles deep!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## janglelang

damn....damn.....damn.....damn


----------



## Pokey

BOOTYFUL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 18 2007, 07:13 PM~8340529
> *BOOTYFUL!
> *


THANK'S FELLAS.. :biggrin: 

THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT. GOT TO GET SOME OTHER STUFF DONE.


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin amayzing as always biggs


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup: PRIMO!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

SICK JUST PLAIN SICK! This shit makes me wanna quit :tears: 

Personally though I would slam the back lock the fron and turn the wheels a bit.. But that's just me homie this shit would look good on flats. For some reason cars with skirts i always like them dropped but again that's just a personal thing.


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND YOU ARE MORE THE WELCOME TO STOP BY THE CHOP SHOP AND BUILD SOME STUFF.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 08:15 PM~8340965
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: Badass


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN BIGGS!!! :0 :0 :0 That drop is sick!


----------



## BiggDeee

HELL YEAH!!!!!!! I need to stop by one day so you can school me on hydralic setups. like what wire goes where and stuff


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2007, 08:26 PM~8341044
> *AND YOU ARE MORE THE WELCOME TO STOP BY THE CHOP SHOP AND BUILD SOME STUFF.
> *



THATS IT!!!!!! that's what i was talking about well except the dropped ass but you see the wheels that's what I was talking about!! I think that I always turn my wheels well most of the time. You know when you have a tight ass car you always park that shit with the wheels into to curve so they wont just tow your shit away!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 18 2007, 08:58 PM~8341287
> *HELL YEAH!!!!!!! I need to stop by one day so you can school me on hydralic setups. like what wire goes where and stuff
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL HOMIE.. YOU DON'T LIVE THAT FAR FROM ME.


----------



## BiggDeee

:yes:


----------



## BiggC

Thats sick Biggs!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I like this pic the best ! 










That color top on top of that orange is sweet !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2007, 06:19 PM~8340169
> *looks fuckin sick! your builds are awesome primo!
> *



x3 AWSOME WAS THE FIRST WORD I THOUGHT OF WHEN I SEEN THE 61 !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Biggs



oneyed


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2007, 10:19 PM~8341470
> *I like  this    pic  the  best !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That    color  top  on top of  that    orange  is  sweet !
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S GUY'S..  

ALL IT NEED'S NOW IS THE ORANGE PLUG WIRE'S AND I'LL BE ABLE TO GET THIS ONE DONE.GOT TO GO TO PEGASUS AND GET SOME OR I THINK TWINN MAY HAVE SOME.


----------



## rodburner1974

damn that is sick as fuck bro! :0


----------



## jevries

Tight, Tight, TIGHT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

loking good big homie... what else you working one :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 18 2007, 11:06 PM~8342425
> *loking good big homie... what else you working one :cheesy:
> *


looks awsome!!!!


you get any supplies yet ? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

the 3 wheel is the shit bro!!! lovin it!!


----------



## Pokey

LOVE IT!


----------



## drnitrus

Great work. That clear is no joke!!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!  :biggrin: FINALLY GOT THE BUG BACK....


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 DAMN BRO THAT 61 IS SIK! CLEAN


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's Homie's 
I will try and have it done by tonight.


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 19 2007, 09:19 AM~8344404
> *:0
> *


all it need's is the plug wire's. the rest is not a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 DAMN i love this ride biggs :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie..  you know how we do it. :biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg

look's good guy


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 08:57 AM~8344294
> *Thank's Homie's
> I will try and have it done by tonight.
> *


Get your ass to finishing then Damm! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

BIGGS how long should i let paint cure before doing foil?,, i put one coat of clear and gonna do foil and 2 more

Thanks in advance Quay


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 05:43 PM~8348441
> *BIGGS how long should i let paint cure before doing foil?,, i put one coat of clear and gonna do foil and 2 more
> 
> Thanks in advance        Quay
> *


IT ALL DEPENDSON WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU USE. I USE HOK AND IT DRY'S IN 20 MIN TO THE TOUCH. BUT JUST 2 BE SAFE 1HR WILL DO.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

>


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN i love this ride biggs :yes:
[/quote]
super klean...


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

TOMORROW NIGHT IS THE PEGASUS MODEL MEETING SAT THE 21ST FROM 7M TILL 9M IT'S COOL TO COME ON DOWN AND KICK IT WITH SOME OF THE HOMIE'S AND OLDER M.C.B.A. MEMBERS LIKE MIKE FLYNN, JACK DAVIS , CHRIS FARE, MIKE JONES. AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. BRING DOWN SOME OF YOU BUILT RIDES AND WIP'S TO SHOW. HOPE 2 C U THERE. 

ALSO ON SUNDAY THE 22ND THERE WILL BE THE WEST COAST CUSTOM RIG NATIONALS SHOW AT IRWINDALE SPEEDWAY. WITH FUN 4 THE WHOLE FAMILY.
FROM 9:AM TILL WHO KNOW'S WHEN. 10 BUCK'S 2 GET IN AND KIDS UNDER 12 ARE FREE. I WILL BE THERE 2 WITH MARK.


----------



## Pokey

I've said this before, but,

*Damn it! I wish I lived out West!*

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 20 2007, 07:09 PM~8356191
> *I've said this before, but,
> 
> YOUR ROOM IS READY....  *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8356199
> *YOUR ROOM IS READY....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 06:54 PM~8356123
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> TOMORROW NIGHT IS THE PEGASUS MODEL MEETING SAT THE 21ST FROM 7M TILL 9M IT'S COOL TO COME ON DOWN AND KICK IT WITH SOME OF THE HOMIE'S AND OLDER M.C.B.A. MEMBERS LIKE MIKE FLYNN, JACK DAVIS , CHRIS FARE, MIKE JONES.    AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.    BRING DOWN SOME OF YOU BUILT RIDES AND WIP'S TO SHOW.  HOPE 2 C U THERE.
> 
> ALSO ON SUNDAY THE 22ND THERE WILL BE THE WEST COAST CUSTOM RIG NATIONALS SHOW AT IRWINDALE SPEEDWAY. WITH FUN 4 THE WHOLE FAMILY.
> FROM 9:AM TILL WHO KNOW'S WHEN. 10 BUCK'S 2 GET IN AND KIDS UNDER 12 ARE FREE. I WILL BE THERE 2 WITH MARK.
> *


 :0 :0 


DAMMIT I had plans with the Mrs. but I'll see if I can get her to go with me to pegasus! Or I could drop her off at the mall or something but that will end up being more expensive. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2007, 07:30 PM~8356286
> *:0  :0
> DAMMIT I had plans with the Mrs. but I'll see if I can get her to go with me to pegasus! Or I could drop her off at the mall or something but that will end up being more expensive. :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE SOME OF THE FELLAS TAKE THERE WIFE'S.. BACK IN THE DAY I USED TO DO THAT SHIT TOO. :biggrin: DROP MY RUCA OFF AT THE MALL AND FORGET TO LEAVE HERE THE CREDIT CARD. OH MY BAD I THOUGHT I GAVE IT TO YOU.


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING SOON THE RE-MASTER OF MY 1987 OLDS CUTLASS LS.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 21 2007, 12:19 AM~8357461
> *COMING SOON THE RE-MASTER OF MY 1987 OLDS CUTLASS LS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

pic of the rear? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 20 2007, 11:21 PM~8357476
> *pic of the rear?  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


I DON'T SWING THAT WAY HOMIE.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8357461
> *COMING SOON THE RE-MASTER OF MY 1987 OLDS CUTLASS LS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 11:26 PM~8357507
> *I DON'T SWING THAT WAY HOMIE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats goin to be the price homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 11:26 PM~8357507
> *I DON'T SWING THAT WAY HOMIE.
> *


 :angry: NEITHER DO I........ but for real , is the rear done up too? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 20 2007, 11:43 PM~8357613
> *:angry: NEITHER DO I........ but for real , is the rear done up too? :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S NEXT.. THIS IS ALL I DID FOR TONIGHT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 20 2007, 11:40 PM~8357602
> *whats goin to be the price homie
> *


IT SHOULD BE AROUND 40 TO 45 SHIPPED.


----------



## 8-Ball

what kit do i need to finish it??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

grand national...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 11:48 PM~8357645
> *IT SHOULD BE AROUND 40 TO 45 SHIPPED.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn, I need another cutty in the collecton.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:16 AM~8357793
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    Damn,  I need another cutty in the collecton.
> *


 :cheesy: i need one from ur colletion


----------



## Mr Biggs

I AM SELLING THESE ALONG WITH OTHER RESEN PART'S AT PEGASUS.  THEY WILL CARRY A LINE OF OUR RESINS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

id rather go to the source....cut out the middleman....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 21 2007, 07:22 PM~8360858
> *id rather go to the source....cut out the middleman....
> *


that's just for other builder's who are not on here and that we don't know.


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW TO BRING BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2007, 12:07 AM~8362174
> *IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW TO BRING BACK.. :biggrin:
> *



where? and when? :0


----------



## Highlander 64

Way to go Biggs, Sorry I missed the meeting, Me and My girl had full intentions on going, but My last customer ran really late and I did not finish till 9 oclock.
Well at least some good news to cheer me up!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:29 AM~8357531
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Hey Biggs, that cutlass looks good, Never been a cutlass guy, you may have changed my mind.


----------



## Highlander 64

Hey Biggs, By the way its good to hear the names of Alan and Jack, i was just thinking about Jack, How is he doing. Tell him next time you see him, That David says Hi! Hope to see them soon. By the way have you and Raj decided what we are going to build and when?


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2007, 12:07 AM~8362174
> *IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW TO BRING BACK.. :biggrin: </span>
> *






:angry: <span style=\'color:green\'>I knew I shouldn't of left!! I knew I was gonna miss something! Anyways I got few little tips on stuff! I WAS PAYING CLOSE ATTENTION!! :0 So what's up with that ipms show next month??? Let me know homie. 

DAMN did you guys leave till midnight??? My GIRL WOULD OF BEEN PISSED bad enough i had told here I was only leaving for like an hour! and missed the fight. lol


----------



## lowridermodels

HEY FUCKERS ! YOU HOMIEZ`MISSED A BOMB ASS BIG RIG SHOW ME AND BIGGS WENT TOO! SOME CLEAN DIESEL TRUCKS! SOME FINE ASS FIRME HINAS TOO!......I WAS LIKE DDDAAAMMMNNNNNNNNNN! PEACE OUT!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8356123
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> TOMORROW NIGHT IS THE PEGASUS MODEL MEETING SAT THE 21ST FROM 7M TILL 9M IT'S COOL TO COME ON DOWN AND KICK IT WITH SOME OF THE HOMIE'S AND OLDER M.C.B.A. MEMBERS LIKE MIKE FLYNN, JACK DAVIS , CHRIS FARE, MIKE JONES.    AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.    BRING DOWN SOME OF YOU BUILT RIDES AND WIP'S TO SHOW.  HOPE 2 C U THERE.
> 
> ALSO ON SUNDAY THE 22ND THERE WILL BE THE WEST COAST CUSTOM RIG NATIONALS SHOW AT IRWINDALE SPEEDWAY. WITH FUN 4 THE WHOLE FAMILY.
> FROM 9:AM TILL WHO KNOW'S WHEN. 10 BUCK'S 2 GET IN AND KIDS UNDER 12 ARE FREE. I WILL BE THERE 2 WITH MARK. </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>*
WHO?* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2007, 06:29 PM~8365151
> *
> WHO?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


who? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 22 2007, 03:38 PM~8365203
> *who? :dunno:
> *


MIKE JONE'S...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2oV_0HMebk


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT THE ORANGE PLUG WIRE'S , SO NOW I CAN FINISH THE ENGINE. THE RAG SHOULD BE DONE BY TONIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2007, 06:10 PM~8366006
> *GOT THE ORANGE PLUG WIRE'S , SO NOW I CAN FINISH THE ENGINE.  THE RAG SHOULD BE DONE BY TONIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, that 409 looks killer! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 22 2007, 03:13 PM~8366029
> *Damn Biggs, that 409 looks killer! :0
> *


x-2


----------



## lowridermodels

X3 ese!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 22 2007, 07:40 PM~8366591
> *X3 ese!
> *



X4!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy

did you BMF the tranny?

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALMOST DONE HOMIE'S.. :biggrin: 
WAGONGUY THE TRANNY AND ALL THE CHROME U SEE IS CHROME ...NO BMF


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckin sick Biggs. That drop is sooooo badass. :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2007, 01:07 AM~8362174
> *IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW TO BRING BACK.. :biggrin:
> *


 Thats Good News Biggs. Herb should have never changed the name and move it too. So Cal Classic is Too Well Known. Great News. Just lets us know when this is going to happen. I know the where! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks
Don V


----------



## tatman

Lookin Good Ese!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.... :biggrin: 
GOT ALL THE ELECTRICAL DONE ON THE ENGINE. THE ALERNATOR AND WATER TEMP SENSOR AND BREADED RADIATOR HOSE...PEOPLE WILL ASK WHY THE TEMP SENSOR BUT IT HAS TO BE DONE. IT'S ALL ABOUT POINT'S.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

sick.,....just sick.....


----------



## 8-Ball

wow that is just awesome


----------



## wagonguy

oh i didnt know the tranny was a seperate peice LOL

all thos details on that are lookin good, your killin em


----------



## zfelix

prolly just plated the whole engine and masked off the tranny before paint


----------



## jevries

Save, save, save..those pics! Great reference for my future builds since I don't have a clue how all those engines parts fit together! :biggrin: 
Looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GUY'S ....  

AND YES ZACK THAT'S WHAT I DID MASK AND PAINT. HERE IS THE LAST FOR THE NIGHT. ALL DONE JUST THE BACK AND FRONT LIGHT'S ANTENA AND REVIEW MIRROR.


----------



## zfelix

looks gorgouse biggs


did you get my PM just wondering??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 22 2007, 11:04 PM~8368354
> *looks gorgouse biggs
> did you get my PM just wondering??
> *


YEAH I GOT IT HOMIE. JUST TRYING TO FINISH THIS RAG.. I'LL HIT U UP TOMORROW.


----------



## zfelix

Thanks Biggs


----------



## Tip Slow

So biggs what ya gona biuld next?


----------



## BiggC

I love it Bro, looks killer!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 22 2007, 11:30 PM~8368508
> *So biggs what ya gona biuld next?
> *


----------



## Highlander 64

Looks good Biggs, loooks good! The orange rims is a nice touch, seems to be the way to go!


----------



## modeltech

ohh mannnnn!!! now thats what i am talkin about!!!! skills, skills, skills!!! a simple build takin to the highest level, with a few extra details, thrown in!! this is the type of build it would take ya an hour just to see ever thing that was done!! awesome!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus

SSSSWWWEEEEETTTT


----------



## Pokey

Biggs just knocked one out the park! :0 

That's badass Biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GUY'S..  
I JUST LOVE TO BUILD MODELS AND SEE SOME THING COME FROM NOTHING. THE FINAL PROUDUCT IS WHAT GIVE ME GRADIFACATION....ONCE AGAIN THANK'S HOMIE'S.</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>07 LINE UP.
69 IMPALA RAG.
63 IMPALAMINO.
86 CADILLAC BIG BODY.
87 CUTLESS LS.
87 BOX CAPRICE. 
90 CADILLAC.
90 CADILLAC 4 DOOR.
86 CADILLAC BIG BODY WAGON.
68 CAPRICE.
71 CUDA.
07 CAMERO WAGON PRO-STREET.
2004 CHEVYLADE TRUCK.
73 CAPRICE.
75 CAPRICE.
58 IMPALA RAG.
AND A 3 WAY FULL SHOW BUILD. ME , ROGER , DAVID.
OH CANT FORGET MY NNL PROJECT.
I THINK I LEFT SOME OUT BUT OH WELL I'LL POST THEM WHEN I REMEMBER THEM.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 22 2007, 01:07 AM~8362462
> *Hey Biggs, By the way its good to hear the names of Alan and Jack, i was just thinking about Jack, How is he doing. Tell him next time you see him, That David says Hi! Hope to see them soon. By the way have you and Raj decided what we are going to build and when?
> *


ALLEN ASK FOR YOU BRO. I TOLD HIM WHEN I TALK TO YOU I WOULD TELL U WHAT UP FROM HIM. AS FOR JACK AFTER THE LOSS OF HIS WIFE HE DON'T LOOK  THE SAME. HE'S GETTING OLD NOW AND IT'S FINNALY SHOWING ON HIM ALL THEM YEAR'S OF WEAR AND TEAR IS TAKING IT'S TOLL. 

I REALLY THINK I CAN BRING BACK THE SO.CAL. CLASSIC. GOT TO SIT DOWN AND TALK IT OVER WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 08:10 AM~8369789
> *ALLEN ASK FOR YOU BRO.  I TOLD HIM WHEN I TALK TO YOU I WOULD TELL U WHAT UP FROM HIM.  AS FOR JACK AFTER THE LOSS OF HIS WIFE HE DON'T LOOK
> THE SAME. HE'S GETTING OLD NOW AND IT'S FINNALY SHOWING ON HIM ALL THEM YEAR OF WEAR AND TEAR.
> 
> I REALLY THINK I CAN BRING BACK THE SO.CAL. CLASSIC.  GOT TO SIT DOWN AND TALK IT OVER WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE.
> *



NO NO NO NOOO HOMIE! WE ARE GOING TO BRING BACK THE SO.CAL.CLASSIC BIGG DAWGG! I WAS TALKIN TO MONICA ABOUT IT AND SHE SAID..."LETS DO IT"! I'LL BE LOOKING FOR SPONSORS HOMIE! 


WE ARE GOING TO DO THIS SHOW!


----------



## wagonguy

ill be down to attend this show... ill just use goign to visit my brother as an excuse... "hey look at that mom, a model shhow, LUCKILY i brought all these model with me :biggrin: "

:0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## LowandBeyond

Biggs that 61 turned out sooooo sweet. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S TRAVIS.


----------



## 408models

61 CAME OUT SIK BRO!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8357461
> *THIS ONE IS ON IT'S WAY TO THE FLAKEY SWOLLEN ORB CASTER.  *


----------



## modeltech

saaawwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeett!!


----------



## twinn

ill be over to pick up my 61 later :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2007, 09:57 AM~8370500
> *ill be over to pick up my 61 later :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:0 IF YOU CAN GET IT OUT OF NUKE'S ROOM..  WITH HIM IN THERE.


----------



## twinn

hes always outside when i go anyways


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 23 2007, 10:00 AM~8370515
> *hes always outside when i go anyways
> *


I'LL MAKE SURE HE'S IN THE FRONT YARD THAT DAY. AND I WON'T FEED HIM 4 A FEW DAY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 11:04 AM~8370536
> *I'LL MAKE SURE HE'S IN THE FRONT YARD THAT DAY.  AND I WON'T FEED HIM 4 A FEW DAY'S. :biggrin:
> *


i know he ate today so ill be there in the afternoon.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 23 2007, 08:16 AM~8369829
> *NO NO NO NOOO HOMIE! are you learning french fucker.?*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 23 2007, 07:16 AM~8369829
> *YES, YES, YES HELL YEAH HOMIE! YOU ARE GOING TO BRING BACK THE SO.CAL.CLASSIC BIGG DAWGG! I WAS TALKIN TO MONICA ABOUT IT AND SHE SAID..."LET HIM DO IT"! HE'S GOT  SPONSORS HOMIE!
> YOU ARE GOING TO DO THIS SHOW!
> *


PRIMO, YOUR THE MAN. I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN. I'LL BE THERE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 11:55 AM~8371336
> *PRIMO, YOUR THE MAN. I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN. I'LL BE THERE
> *


THANK'S PRIMO. GOT TO TALK 2 THE REST OF THE BRO'S THEY ALL GOT $$$$$$$$$$ WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS WITH IT.


----------



## lowridermodels

Oh! So now I get kicked out of it! Fuck it! Ill do my own show and show you peinchie levas wuzz crackin!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 23 2007, 12:51 PM~8371741
> *Oh! So now I get kicked out of it! Fuck it! Ill do my own show and show you peinchie levas wuzz crackin!
> *


HAHAHAHA FUCKEN SISSY.. WE ARE JUST MESSING WITH YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT I MISSED THE TRUCK SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAS 4-STATE TRUCKS THERE? THOSE ARE THE HOMIES FROM "TRICK MY TRUCK".


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 23 2007, 01:41 PM~8372136
> *DAMN IT I MISSED THE TRUCK SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAS 4-STATE TRUCKS THERE? THOSE ARE THE HOMIES FROM "TRICK MY TRUCK".
> *


THEY MIGHT HAVE BEEN THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE RIG'S THERE. I GOT OVER 150 PICS FROM THE SHOW. I WILL POST THEM WHEN I GET HOME. MY HOMIE CEASER FROM HERNANDEZ TRUCKING PUT ON THE SHOW. IT WAS NICE BUT HOT ASS HELL. I GOT BURNED LIKE A LOBSTER.. :burn:


----------



## lowridermodels

I got cooked @ the show too! And you said it was cool!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 12:52 PM~8371758
> *HAHAHAHA FUCKEN SISSY.. WE ARE JUST MESSING WITH YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


 are you learning french fucker? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:59 PM~8372278
> *are you learning french fucker? :biggrin:
> *


NO....I GOT A MOUSE IN MY POCKET.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 04:59 AM~8369711
> *THANK'S GUY'S..
> I JUST LOVE TO BUILD MODELS AND SEE SOME THING COME FROM NOTHING. THE FINAL PROUDUCT IS WHAT GIVE ME GRADIFACATION....ONCE AGAIN THANK'S HOMIE'S.</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>07 LINE UP.
> 69 IMPALA RAG.
> 63 IMPALAMINO.
> 86 CADILLAC BIG BODY.
> 87 CUTLESS LS.
> 87 BOX CAPRICE.
> 90 CADILLAC.
> 90 CADILLAC 4 DOOR.
> 86 CADILLAC BIG BODY WAGON.
> 68 CAPRICE.
> 71 CUDA.
> 07 CAMERO WAGON PRO-STREET.
> 2004 CHEVYLADE TRUCK.
> 73 CAPRICE.
> 75 CAPRICE.
> 58 IMPALA RAG.
> AND A 3 WAY FULL SHOW BUILD.  ME , ROGER , DAVID.
> OH CANT FORGET MY NNL PROJECT.
> I THINK I LEFT SOME OUT BUT OH WELL I'LL POST THEM WHEN I REMEMBER THEM.
> *



you gonna convert the revell into a 4-door euro?
the wagon.... is it supposed to be 96 or u meant 86?

and they will be casted right???


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 02:15 PM~8372401
> *NO....I GOT A MOUSE IN MY POCKET.
> *



no shit ? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 23 2007, 02:35 PM~8372511
> *you gonna convert the revell into a 4-door euro?
> the wagon.... is it supposed to be  96 or u meant 86?
> 
> and they will be casted right???
> *


MY BAD 96 AND YES IT THE REVELL ONE. I DONT KNOW ABOUT CASTING IT YET. I'LL HAVE TO TALK WITH TWINN AND SEE IF HE IS UP 2 IT.  BUT I'LL KEEP U POSTED.


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## mike acosta

whats up biggs, i talked to you at pegasus about the ls clip with my girlfriend and my sister. anyways, i was noticing that you and your boys clear over the bare metal...does it come out better or some other purpose?

mike


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Jul 23 2007, 02:49 PM~8372617
> *whats up biggs, i talked to you at pegasus about the ls clip with my girlfriend and my sister. anyways, i was noticing that you  and your boys clear over the bare metal...does it come out better or some other purpose?
> 
> mike
> *


WHAT UP MIKE .. :biggrin: 
THE REASON I LIKE TO CLEAR OVER IT IS THIS WAY IT KEEP EVERYTHING UNDER THE CLEAR AND NONE OF THE BMF EVER COME'S OFF.


----------



## mike acosta

and another thing, is there another way than plating to get some parts like bumpers/grills lookin gold? im a builder on a budget...my lady and the lil one in the oven are empting my wallet


----------



## mike acosta

that sounds reasonable for the bare metal :yes:


----------



## mike acosta

and what kind of paint works best for givin the wheels the anodized look?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 12:02 AM~8368343
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD CARNAL!*


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN BIGGS THAT ACE LOOKS HARD AS FUCK!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

That 61 came out CLEAN homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

HERE IS ONE WHEN I PARKED IT OUT BACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I love those pics of your when you take them like that. They look soo damn real. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2007, 07:35 PM~8374722
> *I love those pics of your when you take them like that.  They look soo damn real.   :0
> *


 THANK'S TRAVIS...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 08:30 PM~8374671
> *SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 06:30 PM~8374671
> *QUE SAVOR!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wagonguy

damn homie, it looks killer!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

clean as fuck!


----------



## low4oshow

wwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 08:30 PM~8374671
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> HERE IS ONE WHEN I PARKED IT OUT BACK.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAN THIS IS TIGHT BRO!! i got a feelin this is one that you have to see in person to appreciate all the details!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

kick ass car! i like the way you capture on camera.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
THIS ONE IS DONE . BUT I WILL BE PUT AWAY TILL NEXT YEAR FOR THE SHOW'S.


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 DAMN BRO THATS SIK!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
I WILL ADD THIS ONE TO THE FINISHED ONE'S.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 04:30 PM~8374671
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> HERE IS ONE WHEN I PARKED IT OUT BACK.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you just keep popping out those sweet rides.....


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2007, 08:30 PM~8374671
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> HERE IS ONE WHEN I PARKED IT OUT BACK.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!! i thought it was the real thing!!!! nice


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S DOG.  
I ALMOST HAD IT SOLD FOR 40,000 AS IS :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

T T T! FOR THE MASTER BUILDER!


----------



## Mr Biggs

"THE OMEN"


----------



## jevries

That's a cool ride Bigg's!! I always love themes cars! :thumbsup: How did you do the graphic on the roof?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 7 2007, 10:41 PM~8500330
> *That's a cool ride Bigg's!! I always love themes cars! :thumbsup: How did you do the graphic on the roof?
> *


IT'S ALL STENCEL AND AIRBRUSH. WITH A LIL BIT OF HAND WORK.


----------



## jevries

Really cool!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8500270
> *"THE OMEN"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

:worship: :worship: JUST PLAIN SIK


----------



## Miloh

Dangum Biggs:
What would you do if it was serious?? Damien with a glue bottle and a model kit. :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 8 2007, 07:23 PM~8507663
> *Dangum Biggs:
> What would you do if it was serious?? Damien with a glue bottle and a model kit.  :biggrin:
> 
> Miloh.
> *


i was going to put yayo's name in the tumbstone on the trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2007, 10:22 PM~8508391
> *i was going  to put yayo's name in the tumbstone on the trunk. :biggrin:
> *


 Sick....just sick. :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2007, 08:22 PM~8508391
> *i was going  to put yayo's name in the tumbstone on the trunk. :biggrin:
> *


 awwww yous a sweet man??? :biggrin: :biggrin: iam still waiting for my model you were building for me.....lol j/k what happend to thee second 64 you were building along with this one???


----------



## modeljunky

damn! that is a bad ass six-four! let me know if you have a '60 impala kit. i'll trade you some good parts for it. i found some machined disk brakes just like the ones on your death wish '67. i'll give you those. hit me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 9 2007, 12:41 AM~8510248
> *damn! that is a bad ass six-four! let me know if you have a '60 impala kit. i'll trade you some good parts for it. i found some machined disk brakes just like the ones on your death wish '67. i'll give you those. hit me.
> *


give me a call right now im up.


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 12:42 AM~8510250
> *give me a call right now im up.
> *


whats ur number ill call you


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 12:53 AM~8510264
> *whats ur number ill call you
> *


 :twak:


----------



## zfelix

:wave:

G-Morning Prezz


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:22 AM~8510873
> *:wave:
> 
> G-Morning Prezz
> *


good afternoon homie's..... :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

sup biggs?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 07:22 AM~8510873
> *:wave:
> 
> G-Morning Prezz
> *


 :0


----------



## modeltech

hows it hangin bro???


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 03:26 PM~8513799
> *hows it hangin bro???
> *


 Low and to the left!!!LOL!!! :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## modeltech

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Homie, can we see some up close pix of the 64's motor.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 9 2007, 02:26 PM~8513799
> *hows it hangin bro???
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2007, 03:07 AM~8518937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


(where the "thats racist" kid) :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 09:07 PM~8518937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 10 2007, 12:10 AM~8518949
> *(where the "thats racist" kid)  :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT A RACIST I HATE EVERYONE THE SAME.


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave:ZUP PRIMO? UP LATE. I'M OFF TOMORROW, JUST WAITING FOR NORMA TO GET HOME FROM WORK. :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I was up a little late working on my nnl project. its almost ready for paint. just some minor sanding and I will lay down some candy on it. give me a call later primo . good morning homie's ..


----------



## 408models

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

:wave: :loco:


----------



## modeljunky

Thanks for coming through with the '60 Impala. This is what I have in mind:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 11 2007, 12:47 AM~8526731
> *Thanks for coming through with the '60 Impala. This is what I have in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

nah thank you for the hook up bro...dics brake's. w/ studs. pully set's and that clean ass 63 impala wagon.  


that 60 is going to look clean bro good luck on that build.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 12:24 AM~8526899
> *nah thank you for the hook up bro...dics brake's. w/ studs. pully set's and that clean ass 63 impala wagon.
> that 60 is going to look clean bro good luck on that build.
> *



pics? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 11 2007, 08:27 AM~8527898
> *pics? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

clean homie......hit me up or give me a call carnal!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Headed to work BIGGS But i had to say THIS WAGON IS going to be SWEET !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 12:12 PM~8529029
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM JEALOUS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2007, 01:01 PM~8529354
> *Headed  to  work    BIGGS    But  i  had  to  say      THIS    WAGON  IS going  to be  SWEET !
> *


thank's guys .. I'm going re paint the wagon and open up all the doors like the black 62 wagon this resin body is cleeeen as fuck.


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 Nice!!


----------



## modeljunky

I think I also have a '64 wagon. I have to check. I'll kick you that one down if I find it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 11 2007, 03:42 PM~8530191
> *I think I also have a '64 wagon. I have to check. I'll kick you that one down if I find it.
> *


ok cool let me know. ill meet u at the same place. just let know.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 11 2007, 03:42 PM~8530191
> *I think I also have a '64 wagon. I have to check. I'll kick you that one down if I find it.
> *


ok cool let me know. ill meet u at the same place. just let know.


----------



## modeljunky

I also have a badd ass '39 panel. Its got a straight 6 that snaps in perfectly with a rear end from the '59 Impala. Cheap too. Im kinda cleaning my place. I'll let you pick at the stuff that I don't want/need.


----------



## Mr Biggs

BEEN BUSY AT THE CHOP CHOP... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8529029
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: can twinn cast it first???????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2007, 08:20 PM~8531572
> *:worship:  :worship:  can twinn cast it first???????
> *


IT'S ALREADY IN RUBBER.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

the 64 next????????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2007, 08:23 PM~8531587
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> the 64 next????????
> *


don't know yet.. let's see if modeljunky find's one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 05:24 PM~8531606
> *don't know yet.. let's see if modeljunky find's one.
> *


i had one once upon a time but my nephew fukkin destroyed it....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8531577
> *IT'S ALREADY IN RUBBER.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND 5 MIN LATER..... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

how much is twinn charging for the impala wagons? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 11 2007, 09:23 PM~8531964
> *how much is twinn charging for the impala wagons? :cheesy:
> *


u got to pm twinn....im just the fabricator.. :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky

I think i'm going old school with the '60.








Look how perfect the 4 batteries fit under the rear deck lid. I'm going to make a double whammy set up with only 2 dumps.








I've been going through all my old ass lrm mags.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 08:16 PM~8531552
> *BEEN BUSY AT THE CHOP CHOP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these the Fleeties from Beto? They look good!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 12 2007, 12:07 AM~8532834
> *Are these the Fleeties from Beto? They look good!
> *


 no...we just casted these today. these r from twinn's cadillac.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT THIS DONE LAST NIGHT. STILL NEED'S SOME MUD WORK. THEN IT WILL BE ON IT'S WAY TO THE CASTER.


----------



## ElRafa

Damn big homie you guys are gettin down


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2007, 12:20 PM~8535944
> *GOT THIS DONE LAST NIGHT.  STILL NEED'S SOME MUD WORK.  THEN IT WILL BE ON IT'S WAY TO THE CASTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet work as always biggs.......


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on that 2-door! :0


----------



## MKD904

2-Door Looks good, is it sitting on the Omen chasis...??


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 07:16 PM~8531552
> *BEEN BUSY AT THE CHOP CHOP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BIGGZ THAT BIG BODY CAME OUT CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS TWINN CASTING THEM? WHERES THE LINE AT START TO GET THESE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

I WAS TALKING BOUT THE TWO DOORS.....LOL


----------



## jevries

I'm puzzled....Bigg's did the Fleety that Beto had casted, Beto is also coming out with a two door, Bigg's and Marinate are coming out with a four and two door...?? :dunno: Why not spend time on new unreleased rides? Just my 2 cents.  

Two door looks tight by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 12 2007, 10:12 PM~8539670
> *I'm puzzled....Bigg's did the Fleety that Beto had casted, Beto is also coming out with a two door, Bigg's and Marinate are coming out with a four and two door...?? :dunno:  Why not spend time on new unreleased rides? Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Two door looks tight by the way! :biggrin:
> *


I DID NOT KNOW TWINN (NOT MARINATE) AND BIGGS WERE COMING OUT WITH A 2 DOOR, I WILL PUT THE 2 DOOR ON HOLD AND START ON THE 2 DOOR CONVERTABLE WITH UPTOP. WATCH FOR THE TOPIC.


----------



## Black 78 MC

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs

1985 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 12:09 AM~8539998
> *1985 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## Guest

Looks good Mr. Biggs, to order anything we contact Twinn. Is that correct. Thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT TO GET ALL THE HARD TO FIND CAR'S OUT THERE...CAN U SAY GRAND PRIX BUILD OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 13 2007, 12:12 AM~8540005
> *Looks good Mr. Biggs, to order anything we contact Twinn. Is that correct. Thanks
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

OH AND THANK'S GUY'S..WE TRY OUR BEST ON MAKING THING'S HAPPEN FOR YOU GUY'S TO HAVE.


----------



## Guest

And a Big Thanks to you for offering things we would never be able to find to build.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 11 2007, 08:20 PM~8531572-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  can twinn cast it first???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2007, 08:21 PM~8531577
> *GOT THIS DONE LAST NIGHT.  STILL NEED'S SOME MUD WORK.  THEN IT WILL BE ON IT'S WAY TO THE CASTER.
> *



:0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 13 2007, 12:19 AM~8540029
> *And a Big Thanks to you for offering things we would never be able to find to build.
> *


DAM JUST NOTICED ...PAGE 100 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I didn't think Twinn was going to sell the big bodies? Thought Beto was going to sell them all? Its cool either way. Time to save some pennies. :0 Shit I just seen that grand prix also!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 13 2007, 12:26 AM~8540048
> *I didn't think Twinn was going to sell the big bodies?   Thought Beto was going to sell them all?   Its cool either way.   Time to save some pennies.   :0    Shit I just seen that grand prix also!!
> *


ARE BIG BODY'S WILL BE SOLD ON EBAY.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 12:28 AM~8540053
> *ARE BIG BODY'S WILL BE SOLD ON EBAY.
> *


   

Just the big bodies? Or the grand prixs and wagons also? piss on Epay. :biggrin: 

Keep it up Bigg homie and Twinn. I'll just have to get a 2nd job to buy all this stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 12 2007, 09:32 PM~8540066
> *
> 
> Just the big bodies?  Or the grand prixs and wagons also?  piss on Epay.  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep it up Bigg homie and Twinn.    I'll just have to get a 2nd job to buy all this stuff.  :biggrin:*




X-2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 13 2007, 12:32 AM~8540066
> *
> 
> Just the big bodies?  Or the grand prixs and wagons also?  piss on Epay.  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep it up Bigg homie and Twinn.    I'll just have to get a 2nd job to buy all this stuff.   :biggrin:
> *


JUST THE BIG BODY'S :biggrin: WAGON'S AND OTHER STUFF WILL BE ON BOTH PLACE'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW TILL DAWN OUTSIDE GUY'S CHECK IT OUT. 

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/...NGNEWS/70812014


----------



## Highlander 64

Yo Biggs! put me down for one, need one of those in my collection!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2007, 04:20 PM~8535944
> *GOT THIS DONE LAST NIGHT.  STILL NEED'S SOME MUD WORK.  THEN IT WILL BE ON IT'S WAY TO THE CASTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaamn! looks good dogg? Like it would'nt, comin from Biggs chop shop!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 12:57 AM~8540117
> *THIS IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW TILL DAWN OUTSIDE GUY'S CHECK IT OUT.
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/...NGNEWS/70812014
> *


Must be a sign... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 12:13 AM~8540007
> *GOT TO GET ALL THE HARD TO FIND CAR'S OUT THERE...CAN U SAY GRAND PRIX BUILD OFF. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus

Great work on all the masters Biggs!!!

I so love this ride!!!


> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 11 2007, 01:47 AM~8526731
> *Thanks for coming through with the '60 Impala. This is what I have in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's for the complement's homie's. got to do what I got to do to keep on top of the game. I love doing this kinda stuff. more ride's 2 come soon.


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 01:09 AM~8539998
> *1985 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: swollen orb :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 03:21 AM~8540037
> *DAM JUST NOTICED ...PAGE 100 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 13 2007, 11:48 PM~8548486
> *:0
> *


Hopefully you guys use a vacuum chamber and a pressure pot...without this equipment it's a waste of expensive sillicon and resin. It's damn hard to get high quality results without trapped/popped airpockets if your not following the right procedures. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## 408models

rides are coming out sik bro


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn Biggs your rides are still looking good


----------



## modeljunky

I went to my parents home. I found the '64 wagon but it was crushed and warped. The last time I saw it whole was in '99. I did find some '32 ford bodies, a chopped '36 ford, and more old lrm. Let me check my storage.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2007, 12:09 AM~8539998
> *1985 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAY ABOUT FOR HOW MUCH ARE THESE GONNA RUN FOR ??


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's . all these ride's should be done by next week.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 16 2007, 08:09 AM~8567565
> *thank's homie's .    all these ride's should be done by next week.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

I've got a suggestion for something that the "Flakey Swolen Orb" resin factory could cast.  

How about casting some GM side mirrors? Like the ones that come with the Revell Grand National, Revell '77 Monte Carlo, AMT '70 1/2 Camaro, etc.. GM used this style mirror on their cars all through the '70s and '80s.

I know of alot of old AMT/MPC kits, and old GM promos that could really benefit from these mirrors, because alot of these older kits don't include side-view mirrors. 

Just a few of the kits that you could use these mirrors on,

MPC '71 through '75 Impala/Caprice

AMT '76 Caprice

JoHan '75 Olds Cutlass promo

'78, '79, and '80 Monte Carlos

Pretty much any GM car from the '70s and '80s. Except for maybe Cadillacs, I think most of them had the flat square chrome mirrors.

There is always an option of robbing the mirrors from other kits, but then you have another kit with no mirrors.

I am not real familiar with resin casting, so I don't know how hard it would be to cast them.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 17 2007, 02:26 PM~8578229
> *I've got a suggestion for something that the "Flakey Swolen Orb" resin factory could cast.
> 
> How about casting some GM side mirrors? Like the ones that come with the Revell Grand National, Revell '77 Monte Carlo, AMT '70 1/2 Camaro, etc.. GM used this style mirror on their cars all through the '70s and '80s.
> 
> I know of alot of old AMT/MPC kits, and old GM promos that could really benefit from these mirrors, because alot of these older kits don't include side-view mirrors.
> 
> Just a few of the kits that you could use these mirrors on,
> 
> MPC '71 through '75 Impala/Caprice
> 
> AMT '76 Caprice
> 
> JoHan '75 Olds Cutlass promo
> 
> '78, '79, and '80 Monte Carlos
> 
> Pretty much any GM car from the '70s and '80s. Except for maybe Cadillacs, I think most of them had the flat square chrome mirrors.
> 
> There is always an option of robbing the mirrors from other kits, but then you have another kit with no mirrors.
> 
> I am not real familiar with resin casting, so I don't know how hard it would be to cast them.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> *


IF THAT HAPPENS I'LL GET 2 74' MONTE CARLOS


----------



## Mr Biggs

I will ask the other swollen 1/2 but it's a good idea.


----------



## lowridermodels

yo biggs pm me primo!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

revell el camino got those mirrors too....


----------



## Mr Biggs

TWINN JUST LEFT A FEW MIN AGO....IT'S ON THE WAY 2 THE ORB FACTORY.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

real nice...... but is the front clip sagging?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2007, 10:46 PM~8581549
> *real nice...... but is the front clip sagging?
> *


NO IT'S JUST THE LENSE I USED AND THE WAY I TOOK THE PIC. HERE IS A BETTER ONE.












AND HERE IS THE CADILLAC I WENT OFF.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome man.... my bill with twinn gonna be huge.....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2007, 10:44 PM~8581540
> *TWINN JUST LEFT A FEW MIN AGO....IT'S ON THE WAY 2 THE ORB FACTORY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ecellent work!! Love that ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2007, 02:32 AM~8581725
> *Ecellent work!! Love that ride! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i see u got ur avy workin


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 PM~8581732
> *i see u got ur avy workin
> *


Yup, made it smaller...now it's working!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2007, 02:35 AM~8581747
> *Yup, made it smaller...now it's working!
> *


looks good now, finish the damn thing and get a vid up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

HOW R THE TWO DOOR BIG BODYS GOIN FOR????? :biggrin: YOU KNOW IM GETN SOME :biggrin: CLEAN ASS WORK BIGGZ


----------



## Mr Biggs

MODEL MEETING TONIGHT @ PEGASUS HOMIE'S. HOPE 2 SEE U GUY'S THERE. START'S @ 7 PM TILL 9 PM.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wish i could be there....


----------



## twinn

THE MENUDO IS ALMOST READY WEY :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs could u cast me som 74 impala bumpers


----------



## Blue s10

> TWINN JUST LEFT A FEW MIN AGO....IT'S ON THE WAY 2 THE ORB FACTORY.
> 
> ill take 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Highlander 64

Looks good Biggs! And I forgot about the meeting tonite, Me and Susan probably would't have made it anyways, just getting over the whittier car show.
Daaaaamn! It was soooooo HOT.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2007, 02:05 AM~8581626
> *NO IT'S JUST THE LENSE I USED AND THE WAY I TOOK THE PIC.  HERE IS A BETTER ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS THE CADILLAC I WENT OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the lines on the fender skirt should be rounded a little and not straight.. the rest looks pretty straight and lined up right


----------



## erase one

Skills.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2007, 01:05 AM~8581626
> *NO IT'S JUST THE LENSE I USED AND THE WAY I TOOK THE PIC.  HERE IS A BETTER ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE IS THE CADILLAC I WENT OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













Thanks for what you guys are puttin down BIGGS and TWINN ! 


Now i need to get some cash rounded up so i can build me another dr all opened up bro! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2007, 09:09 PM~8539998
> *1985 PONTIAC GRAND PRIX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


progress pics?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 01:38 PM~8589458
> *progress pics?
> *


not yet there is only me doig the fab work and twinn doing the casting. we r a company of 2. it will be up soon after a few other top secret ride's get made first.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2007, 05:44 PM~8590744
> *not yet there is only me doig the fab work and twinn doing the casting.  we r a company of 2.  it will be up soon after a few other top secret ride's get made first.
> *


 :0 .......i need to save some $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2007, 07:10 PM~8591384
> *:0 .......i need to save some $$$$    :biggrin:
> *


NOT TOO MUCH HOMIE ...I THINK A PINKY FINGER WOULD DO.  THEY WON'T BE THAT MUCH.


----------



## 2lowsyn

where can i get that clip and does it fit on a 86 SS?


----------



## red69chevy

yup thats what it was made for go see it at scalelows.com


----------



## Mr Biggs

The most functional word in the English language


(HOPE THIS MAKES YOU SMILE)
THE MOST FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH WORD

Well, it's shit ... that's right, shit!

Shit may just be the most functional word in the English language.

Consider: You can get shit-faced, Be shit-out-of-luck, Or have shit for brains.

With a little effort, you can get your shit together, find a place for your shit, or be asked to shit or get off the pot.

You can smoke shit, buy shit, sell shit, lose shit, find shit,forget shit, and tell others to eat shit.

Some people know their shit, while others can't tell the difference between shit and shineola.

There are lucky shits, dumb shits, and crazy shits. There is bullshit, horse shit, and chicken shit.

You can throw shit, sling shit, catch shit, shoot the shit, or duck when the shit hits the fan.

You can give a shit or serve shit on a shingle.

You can find yourself in deep shit or be happier than a pig in shit.

Some days are colder than shit, some days are hotter than shit, and some days are just plain shitty.

Some music sounds like shit, things can look like shit, and there are times when you feel like shit.

You can have too much shit, not enough shit, the right shit, the wrong shit or a lot of weird shit.

You can carry shit, have a mountain of shit, or find yourself up shit creek without a paddle.

Sometimes everything you touch turns to shit and other times you fall in a bucket of shit and come out smelling like a rose.

When you stop to consider all the facts, it's the basic building block of 
the English language.

And remember, once you know your shit, you don't need to know anything else!!

Well, Shit, it's time for me to go. Just wanted you to know that I do 
give a shit and hope you had a nice day, without a bunch of shit. But, if 
you happened to catch a load of shit from some shit-head.......Well, Shit Happens!!!

MR BIGGS.........BOY THAT'S ALOT OF SHIT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM GOING TO TAKE A LIL BRAKE FROM ALL THE FAB WORK. AND MAKE ME A CLEAN BOX STOCK MERC. WELL NOT TOO STOCK IT WILL HAVE A FEW AFTERMARKET THING'S ON IT.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2007, 01:42 AM~8621433
> *IM GOING TO TAKE A LIL BRAKE FROM ALL THE FAB WORK.  AND MAKE ME A CLEAN BOX STOCK MERC.  WELL NOT TOO STOCK IT WILL HAVE A FEW AFTERMARKET THING'S ON IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do an old school paint scheme on it


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T KNOW MAYBE THIS.... :0


----------



## BODINE

nice color


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 22 2007, 10:47 PM~8621482
> *nice color
> *


THANK'S BRO.  
I'LL TELL MY HOMIE DOWN AT THE PAINT SHOP.. HE MIXED IT FOR ME. IT HAS 3 DIFFERENT PEARLS IN IT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 Biggs going to put a hurtin on a merc real fast. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 10:56 PM~8621550
> *:0  :0  :0    Biggs going to put a hurtin on a merc real fast.  :0  :0  :0
> *


WELL AT LEAST I THOUGHT I WAS GOING 2 HAVE IT IN PRIMER BY TONIGHT. BUT I JUST SPENT THE LAST 1/2 HR WET SANDING ALL THE 35 FLASH LINE'S OFF THE BODY ALONE. IT'S MANDO TO GET ALL THEM OFF IF U WANT A FLAWLESS PAINT JOB ON THIS OR ANY CAR...


----------



## Smaccahoe ind.

ur really good...Damn i wish my mom would buy me a big boddy caddy :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smaccahoe ind._@Aug 22 2007, 11:28 PM~8621712
> *ur really good...Damn i wish U CAN'T ASK ANYBODY..U GOT TO GET YOUR HUSTLE ON. AND MAKE OR TAKE YOUR MONEY. ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT EVERYTHING HANDED 2 THEM. AND WHEN THEY DON'T GET IT THEY GET PISSED OFF AN THROW A FIT. I SAY GO OUT THERE AND MAKE THAT MONEY ANYWAY U CAN. SO U CAN BUY WHAT U WANT WITHOUT ASKING ANYBODY FOR SHIT.  I STARTED WORKING AT AGE 12 WITH A FAKE WORK PERMIT. BUT I GOT WHAT I WANTED TOO. :biggrin: *


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2007, 11:39 PM~8621762
> *U CAN'T ASK ANYBODY..U GOT TO GET YOUR HUSTLE ON.  AND MAKE OR TAKE YOUR MONEY.  ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT EVERYTHING HANDED 2 THEM. AND WHEN THEY DON'T GET IT THEY GET PISSED OFF AN THROW A FIT.  I SAY GO OUT THERE AND MAKE THAT MONEY ANYWAY U CAN.  SO U CAN BUY WHAT U WANT WITHOUT ASKING ANYBODY FOR SHIT.    I STARTED WORKING AT AGE 12 WITH A FAKE WORK PERMIT.  BUT I GOT WHAT I WANTED TOO. :biggrin:
> *


Werd


----------



## Smaccahoe ind.

i could get the money with no problems... the thing is she wont let me order anything off of the internet...  
how many models do you have?


----------



## Smaccahoe ind.

do they got any shops in the l.a. area that sells them?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Smaccahoe ind._@Aug 23 2007, 12:32 AM~8621935
> *i could get the money with no problems... the thing is she wont let me order anything off of the internet...
> how many models do you have?*



Thats like asking how many stars are in the sky. :uh: :biggrin: Or how many trees in the rain forest. 

Don't have to order anything off the internet. Go to the post office and get a money order and send it. :cheesy:


----------



## Smaccahoe ind.

Good idea...  imma try to do it his weekend


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 23 2007, 01:45 AM~8621789
> *Werd
> *


 Whats "werd"?? Sounded like good advice to me. Go to work, make your own way, answer to and for your self and depend on no one.
Right on Biggs.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2007, 10:42 PM~8621433
> *IM GOING TO TAKE A LIL BRAKE FROM ALL THE FAB WORK.  AND MAKE ME A CLEAN BOX STOCK MERC.  WELL NOT TOO STOCK IT WILL HAVE A FEW AFTERMARKET THING'S ON IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just picked one of those up yesterday, NICE kit!

Gonna build mine box-stock too, I think this is the first kit I've seen that doesn't really need any aftermarket stuff, or parts from another kit. Plus, I need something to enter in the "box stock" class at shows.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 23 2007, 06:04 AM~8622310
> *Whats "werd"?? Sounded like good advice to me. Go to work, make your own way, answer to and for your self and depend on no one.
> Right on Biggs.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


werd=right on 

for anybody over 45 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 23 2007, 07:25 AM~8622909
> *werd=right on
> 
> for anybody over 45 :biggrin:
> *



Deriving from the American character "word," werd is an acknowledement of what a fellow person has said. It will sometimes come after a laugh, just letting them know you accept what they're saying.

Friend 1: "Hey! You see that fly chicken over there?"
Friend 2: "Werd!! You see her friend?" :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2007, 05:19 PM~8626643
> *Deriving from the American character "word," werd is an acknowledement of what a fellow person has said. It will sometimes come after a laugh, just letting them know you accept what they're saying.
> 
> Friend 1: "Hey! You see that fly chicken over there?"
> Friend 2: "Werd!! You see her friend?" :biggrin:
> *


Mr.ebonics dictionary :0


----------



## lowridermodels

Werd!


----------



## Mike_e

where do u get that resin to make the monte ls'front end


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 23 2007, 05:32 PM~8626786
> *where do u get that resin to make the monte ls'front end
> *


scalelows.com


----------



## Miloh

Got it, thought he spelled weird wrong!!!! LOL!!!

Yes I'm 45 or older :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## Mike_e

i love the 62'wagon ...where do u get those cutlass and monte carlo ls front end and conversions


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 23 2007, 05:11 PM~8627644
> *i love the 62'wagon ...where do u get those cutlass and monte carlo ls front end and conversions
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 
scroll up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 23 2007, 03:33 AM~8622682
> *Just picked one of those up yesterday, NICE kit!
> 
> Gonna build mine box-stock too, I think this is the first kit I've seen that doesn't really need any aftermarket stuff, or parts from another kit. Plus, I need something to enter in the "box stock" class at shows.
> *


i thought the exact same thing once i popped it open and went thru the parts....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 23 2007, 05:11 PM~8627644
> *i love the 62'wagon ...where do u get those cutlass and monte carlo ls front end and conversions
> *


www.scalelows.com


----------



## Mr Biggs

if not hit up twinn he has them all day long..


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING SOON.... :biggrin: 
THIS ONE IS GOING 2 B A CRAZY CUSTOM..


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:30 AM~8648473
> *COMING SOON.... :biggrin:
> THIS ONE IS GOING 2 B A CRAZY CUSTOM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Biggs, Just wondering just how crazy you will get with it? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ONCE I LAY THE PAINT DOWN I WILL KNOW WITCH DIRECTION I WILL BE TAKING IT. IT WILL BE A LAKE BLUE PEARL. WITH WHITE & BLUE GUT'S.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie....keep us posted...

Biggs, do you cut with string or an exact....??


----------



## bigdogg323

hey biggs what kit is that :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 17 2007, 02:26 PM~8578229
> *I've got a suggestion for something that the "Flakey Swolen Orb" resin factory could cast.
> 
> How about casting some GM side mirrors? Like the ones that come with the Revell Grand National, Revell '77 Monte Carlo, AMT '70 1/2 Camaro, etc.. GM used this style mirror on their cars all through the '70s and '80s.
> 
> I know of alot of old AMT/MPC kits, and old GM promos that could really benefit from these mirrors, because alot of these older kits don't include side-view mirrors.
> 
> Just a few of the kits that you could use these mirrors on,
> 
> MPC '71 through '75 Impala/Caprice
> 
> AMT '76 Caprice
> 
> JoHan '75 Olds Cutlass promo
> 
> '78, '79, and '80 Monte Carlos
> 
> Pretty much any GM car from the '70s and '80s. Except for maybe Cadillacs, I think most of them had the flat square chrome mirrors.
> 
> There is always an option of robbing the mirrors from other kits, but then you have another kit with no mirrors.
> 
> I am not real familiar with resin casting, so I don't know how hard it would be to cast them.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> *


Just thought of another small piece that you guys could cast. How about some door handles, like the ones that come with the '66 Chevelle Station Wagon?

I hate the molded-in "pull-style" door handles on most of the '60s and early '70s kits. They don't look realistic, unless you drill out the area that is supposed to be open, not to mention that they are a pain in the ass to foil!

Just another suggestion. Sorry I keep bugging you with these suggestions. :biggrin:

BTW, can't wait to see how that Mercury turns out!!!! Show them fockers what's up!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8650118
> *Just thought of another small piece that you guys could cast. How about some door handles, like the ones that come with the '66 Chevelle Station Wagon?
> 
> I hate the molded-in "pull-style" door handles on most of the '60s and early '70s kits. They don't look realistic, unless you drill out the area that is supposed to be open, not to mention that they are a pain in the ass to foil!
> 
> Just another suggestion. Sorry I keep bugging you with these suggestions.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

how about the 71 thru 76 rags now thats some thing to cast or the 78 to 80 cutlass

or the square nose monte carlo clip


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2007, 10:58 AM~8650178
> *how about the 71 thru 76 rags now thats some thing to cast or the 78 to 80 cutlass
> 
> or the square nose monte carlo clip
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2007, 08:49 AM~8649590
> *Lookin good homie....keep us posted...
> 
> Biggs, do you cut with string or an exact....??
> *


I cut it with string mike. as for the kit it's the the new revell merc 2 in 1 bigdogg. and as for casting the assoriess I will talk with twinn about doing it. I will keep u posted bro.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 10:03 AM~8650214
> *I cut it with string mike. as for the kit it's the the new revell merc 2 in 1 bigdogg.  and as for casting the assoriess I will talk with twinn about doing it. I will keep u posted bro.
> *


Cool. Again, sorry I keep bugging you with these suggestions. Just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2007, 09:01 AM~8650194
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2007, 11:10 AM~8650271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2007, 09:10 AM~8650276
> *
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

WE AT FLAKY SWOLLEN ORB RESIN CO. WILL BE COMING OUT WITH A FEW NICE RIDE'S & ASSORIESS IN THE COMING MONTHS. LIKE I SAI BEFORE WE R ONLY A 2 MAN TEAM. SO BE PATIENT HOMIE'S . ROGER IS MAKING A 80'S LINCOLN 4 US RIGHT NOW. & DAVID IS MAKIN ANOTHER. BUT WE CAN'T DISCLOSE THE YEAR JUST YET.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 09:14 AM~8650316
> *WE AT FLAKY SWOLLEN ORB RESIN CO. WILL BE COMING  OUT WITH A FEW NICE RIDE'S & ASSORIESS IN THE COMING MONTHS. LIKE I SAI BEFORE  WE R ONLY A 2 MAN TEAM. SO BE PATIENT HOMIE'S .  ROGER IS MAKING  A 80'S LINCOLN 4 US RIGHT NOW. & DAVID IS MAKIN ANOTHER. BUT WE CAN'T DISCLOSE THE YEAR JUST YET.
> *


80's lin or 90's


----------



## Mr Biggs

READING IS FUNDAMENTAL.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 09:21 AM~8650390
> *READING IS FUNDAMENTAL.
> *


the falcon has landed :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 10:21 AM~8650390
> *READING IS FUNDAMENTAL.
> *


because knowlegde is power, and now you know (G.I. JOE!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 12:14 PM~8650316
> *WE AT FLAKY SWOLLEN ORB RESIN CO. WILL BE COMING  OUT WITH A FEW NICE RIDE'S & ASSORIESS IN THE COMING MONTHS. LIKE I SAI BEFORE
> YOUR FIRED !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LOL !
> 
> 
> BIGGS and TWINN ! Thanks for all that you have done, are doing , and planned in the line up !
> 
> Your guys stuff is clean , workable and priced with in reason most model builder can afford !
> 
> 
> GREAT JOB GUYS AND THANKS !*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 11:39 AM~8650544
> *:tears:  :tears:
> Wish  i  could  have  been  an  assiocate  But    my  lack  of  knowledge  has  set  me  out  to  the  curb !
> 
> 
> YOUR  FIRED  !  :biggrin:
> LOL !
> BIGGS  and  TWINN  !  Thanks  for  all  that  you  have  done,  are  doing ,  and  planned  in the    line  up !
> 
> Your  guys  stuff    is  clean  ,  workable  and  priced  with  in  reason  most  model builder can  afford  !
> GREAT  JOB  GUYS  AND  THANKS  !
> *


maybe if you get rid of that dam clock. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU GUY'S ARE COMEDY..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 11:52 AM~8650698
> *YOU GUY'S ARE COMEDY..
> *


 :biggrin: thanks.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 09:52 AM~8650698
> *YOU GUY'S ARE COMEDY..
> *


no were not :cheesy: :biggrin: :0  were just plain bored u dig :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

U SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN U WORK NIGHT'S


----------



## BODINE

what kind of string do you use?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 23 2007, 01:42 AM~8621433-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO TAKE A LIL BRAKE FROM ALL THE FAB WORK.  *AND MAKE ME A CLEAN BOX STOCK MERC.  WELL NOT TOO STOCK IT WILL HAVE A FEW AFTERMARKET THING'S ON IT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 03:30 AM~8648473
> *COMING SOON.... :biggrin:
> THIS ONE IS GOING 2 B A CRAZY CUSTOM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


change ur mind since ur going crazy with it now.. :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 10:01 AM~8650840
> *U SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN U WORK NIGHT'S
> *


no shit huh 

i wish i was in texas hurray hurray

i wish i was in texas hurray hurray

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 10:39 AM~8650544
> *:tears:  :tears:
> Wish  i  could  have  been  an  assiocate  But    my  lack  of  knowledge  has  set  me  out  to  the  curb !
> 
> 
> YOUR  FIRED  !  :biggrin:
> LOL !
> BIGGS  and  TWINN  !  Thanks  for  all  that  you  have  done,  are  doing ,  and  planned  in the    line  up !
> 
> Your  guys  stuff    is  clean  ,  workable  and  priced  with  in  reason  most  model builder can  afford  !
> GREAT  JOB  GUYS  AND  THANKS  !
> *


mini u know u will always be a part of us homie..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:12 PM~8650947
> *mini u know u will always be a part of us homie..
> *


 :biggrin: LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 27 2007, 11:02 AM~8650850
> *change ur mind since ur going crazy with it now.. :dunno:
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING BRO. I CAN'T BUILD BOX STOCK EVEN IF I TRIED TOO. MY BRAIN IS SET AT FULL SHOW MODE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 27 2007, 11:02 AM~8650849
> *what kind of string do you use?
> *


THE BASIC SEWING THREAD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:18 PM~8651013
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING BRO.  I CAN'T BUILD BOX STOCK EVEN IF I TRIED TOO.  MY BRAIN IS SET AT FULL SHOW MODE.
> *


That should be a build off next year LOL ! TOTAL BOX ! Nothing but the kit parts ! LOL! I am also a victim to the I CAN'T BUILD A STOCK BOX KIT ! I always add my own shit to it ! I mean you start getting ideas ! You want to detail shit up , and then you always want to add the perfect set of wheels ! LOL!


I can't remember the last OUT OF BOX kit i built !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 12:23 PM~8651054
> *That  should  be  a  build  off  next  year  LOL !    TOTAL  BOX  !    Nothing  but  the  kit  parts  !  LOL!    I  am  also  a  victim    to the  I  CAN'T  BUILD  A  STOCK  BOX  KIT  !    I  always  add  my  own    shit  to  it !  I  mean  you  start  getting  ideas !  You  want  to  detail  shit  up    ,  and  then  you  always  want  to  add the  perfect  set  of  wheels  !  LOL!
> I  can't  remember  the  last  OUT  OF  BOX  kit  i  built  !
> *


how about a box stock snap-tite build off.then maybe it wont take me so long to build something. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 02:18 PM~8651013
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING BRO.  I CAN'T BUILD BOX STOCK EVEN IF I TRIED TOO.  MY BRAIN IS SET AT FULL SHOW MODE.
> *


i rather see a custom than a box stock


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED.  I KNOW THERE R


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2007, 01:25 PM~8651074
> *how about a box stock snap-tite build off.then maybe it wont take me so long to build something. :0
> *



Dave you have a better chance at buy in a prebuilt kit from someone here over buildin a snap kit !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8651097
> *WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING  IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED.   I KNOW THERE R
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED.  I KNOW THERE R A FEW THINGS WRONG WITH MAIN MASTER THAT WAS OUT THERE BUT I GOT AN ORIGINAL PIECE FROM TONY AVILAR.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:28 PM~8651097
> *WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING  IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED.   I KNOW THERE R
> *


2 dr right ? Or did they do a 4 dr ? I would like to see your 4 dr 53/54 wagon casted ! The light blue one member ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 12:31 PM~8651126
> *2  dr  right  ?  Or  did  they  do  a  4  dr  ?  I  would  like to  see  your  4 dr  53/54  wagon    casted  !  The  light blue  one  member ?
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 10:28 AM~8651097
> *WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING  IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED.   I KNOW THERE R
> *


cool that would be great news 4 the madbomber :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8651126
> *2  dr  right  ?  Or  did  they  do  a  4  dr  ?  I  would  like to  see  your  4 dr  53/54  wagon    casted  !  The  light blue  one  member ?
> *


the 53/54 ur talking about are wagons and r 4drs the burbans were 2drs only n look better


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE SUBURBAN WILL BE THE 2 DOOR. & AS 4 THE WAGON IT WAS MADE FROM THE PANEL & ALL THE LINE'S NEED 2 BE RE-DID. BUT WE MIGHT GIVE THAT SOME THOUGHT.  THANK'S BRO.


----------



## 408models

*LIKE THIS????*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2007, 12:53 PM~8651268
> *LIKE THIS????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

only problem i can see is needing bumpers, unless you are lucky enough to own or find the original relase ......


----------



## MARINATE

COMO ESTAES CARNAL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

reading is ur friend. it's an original


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i meant the 50 chev pickup you need for the conversion was rereleased as a street rod without bumpers. it is easier to find then the green one .


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 27 2007, 11:51 AM~8651770
> *i meant the 50 chev pickup you need for the conversion was rereleased as a street rod without bumpers. it is easier to find then the green one .
> *


you can also find the yellow one with the coke machine in the back


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS THE ONE I HAVE... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

is that a big john gasser in the back?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 27 2007, 01:24 PM~8651990
> *is that a big john gasser in the back?
> *


YUP SIGNED BY HIM AND BONE'S. RIP BIG JOHN.. :angel:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 12:21 PM~8651978
> *THIS IS THE ONE I HAVE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not a resin realm one is it? 
i know that came out with one the beginning of the year but i just missed ordering one, they had stopped makeing them.


----------



## ElMonte74'

do it biggs. i will diffinetly buy one of the suburbans


----------



## BigPoppa

Biggs, RMR has been making the 50 suburban too, still available thru mail order or on ebay


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2007, 01:04 PM~8652275
> *Biggs, RMR has been making the 50 suburban too, still available thru mail order or on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you mean R&R? if so i looked on there site and didnt see anything.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2007, 02:11 PM~8652330
> *do you mean R&R? if so i looked on there site and didnt see anything.
> *


no, I mean RMR 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrmr1_16thscale


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2007, 03:04 PM~8652275
> *Biggs, RMR has been making the 50 suburban too, still available thru mail order or on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i think i have like 3 of those.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2007, 01:14 PM~8652357
> *no, I mean RMR
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrmr1_16thscale
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 50's burbans! 

BTW the merc looks killer Biggs, I knew it wasn't going to be box stock. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

the one I have was straight off the work bench from carlos avilar. & it's not resin


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:25 PM~8652001
> *YUP SIGNED BY HIM AND BONE'S.  RIP BIG JOHN.. :angel:
> *


i would like to buy one of your models signed someday , if you would :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 27 2007, 11:26 PM~8657202
> *i would like to buy one of your models signed someday , if you would  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S FOR THEM KIND WORD'S BODINE...  I'LL LET U KNOW IF I DO SELL ONE.



I PICKED UP A FEW OF THESE YESTERDAY.. :biggrin: THEY ARE DECENT KIT'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE WAS THE ECLIPS FROM LAST NIGHT...DID ANY OF U GUY'S SEE IT.?

THIS IS WHAT I COUGHT WITH MY CAMERA. :0


----------



## BigPoppa

I thought about getting up 30 minutes early to catch the end. I ended up sleeping 30 minutes later. Fuck it, I'll catch the next one, what's 7 years? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2007, 03:54 PM~8662838
> *HERE WAS THE ECLIPS FROM LAST NIGHT...DID ANY OF U GUY'S SEE IT.?
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I COUGHT WITH MY CAMERA.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 28 2007, 03:56 PM~8662863
> *I thought about getting up 30 minutes early to catch the end.  I ended up sleeping 30 minutes later.  Fuck it, I'll catch the next one, what's 7 years?   :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT LOOKED CRAZY A MOON JUST SITTING THERE IN THE DARK THAT CLOSE 2 US AND U CAN STILL SEE IT. :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2007, 05:50 PM~8662798
> *I PICKED UP A FEW OF THESE YESTERDAY.. :biggrin: THEY ARE DECENT KIT'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is yours molded in white?? I ask cause mine is molded in gray.


----------



## Mr Biggs

YUP IT IS. AND THE PLASTIC IS KINDA THIN TOO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 27 2007, 02:04 PM~8652275
> *Biggs, RMR has been making the 50 suburban too, still available thru mail order or on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im still going 2 make mine regardless...and it will be cheaper and more correct.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2007, 11:13 PM~8666487
> *im still going 2 make mine regardless...and it will be cheaper and more correct.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 11:15 PM~8666502
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW US HERE AT FLAKEY SWOLLEN ORB RESINS...WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK. IF I GOT IT IM MY HAND'S WE WILL CAST IT. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2007, 12:26 AM~8666558
> *:biggrin:  YOU KNOW US HERE AT FLAKEY SWOLLEN ORB RESINS...WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK.  IF I GOT IT IM MY HAND'S WE WILL CAST IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8666558-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  YOU KNOW US HERE AT FLAKEY SWOLLEN ORB RESINS...WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK.  IF I GOT IT IM MY HAND'S WE WILL CAST IT. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twinn_@Aug 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8666562
> *:loco:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



sounds like Biggs is going to be keeping you busy homie. :biggrin: 

Thanks, both of ya.  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 11:36 PM~8666630
> *sounds like Biggs is going to be keeping you busy homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks,  both of ya.    :cheesy:
> *


I HAD TO GET THE WHIP OUT OF CLOSET..HE STARTED LAGGING.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:50 PM~8666726
> *RUN! TWINN RUN!*


----------



## twinn

HE CANT CATCH ME :0


----------



## southside groovin

hey biggs i remember a while back ( i think it was in ur topic on MMF) u posted a set of pliers you had that bend shapes into metal. can you post the pic again and/or a link where i might be able to buy them from?


----------



## Mr Biggs

go to www.micromark.com they have all that good stuff there homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 29 2007, 12:04 AM~8666804
> *HE CANT CATCH ME :0
> *


THAT'S WHAT NUKE IS 4. HE WILL CATCH UR ASS. IF NOT THE GUN OR STARVATION WILL DO THE TRICK.


----------



## southside groovin

thanx biggs i found them. have you ever tried to use them to make hinges?


----------



## Blue s10

Look handy


----------



## Mr Biggs

yes..... they work for almost everything.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 29 2007, 12:37 PM~8669765
> *Look handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where do you get these???


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2007, 10:44 AM~8669287
> *go to www.micromark.com they have all that good stuff there homie.
> *


----------



## modeltech

thanks reading is my friend, and i forget sometimes!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 29 2007, 01:26 PM~8670878
> *thanks reading is my friend, and i forget sometimes!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 01:31 PM~8651126
> *2  dr  right  ?  Or  did  they  do  a  4  dr  ?  MEMBER !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

I MEMBER BRO..  IT'S STILL HERE. WE GOT TO DO THE 50 SABURBAN FIRST THEN MAYBE TWINN WILL DO IT. I GOT 2 TALK WITH HIM.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2007, 03:50 PM~8662798
> *THANK'S FOR THEM KIND WORD'S BODINE...  I'LL LET U KNOW IF I DO SELL ONE.
> I PICKED UP A FEW OF THESE YESTERDAY.. :biggrin: THEY ARE DECENT KIT'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just got home from wal mart and got me one its all they had


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Aug 29 2007, 11:37 AM~8669765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn those tools are sweet. Going to have to check up on those.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2007, 02:47 PM~8671679
> *I MEMBER BRO..  IT'S STILL HERE.  WE GOT TO DO THE 50 SABURBAN FIRST THEN MAYBE TWINN WILL DO IT.     I GOT 2 TALK WITH HIM.
> *


your the boss. Just crack that whip and tell him to get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2007, 05:52 AM~8676165
> *damn those tools are sweet.  Going to have to check up on those.
> your the boss.  Just crack that whip and tell him to get to work!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2007, 05:54 PM~8662838
> *HERE WAS THE ECLIPS FROM LAST NIGHT...DID ANY OF U GUY'S SEE IT.?
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I COUGHT WITH MY CAMERA.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




here is mine.....but i stood outside for about an hour *supposed to been 12:30am* and all i got was a moon LOL



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2007, 04:52 AM~8676165
> *damn those tools are sweet.  Going to have to check up on those.
> your the boss.  Just crack that whip and tell him to get to work!!  :biggrin:
> *


WE PARTNER'S IN THIS BUSINESS .... :biggrin: I GOT THE WIP. BUT HE GOT'S THE GUN.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 30 2007, 08:57 AM~8676808
> *WE PARTNER'S IN THIS BUSINESS .... :biggrin:  I  GOT THE WIP. BUT HE GOT'S THE GUNS.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 30 2007, 08:42 AM~8677124
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


BY THE WAY TWINN ....THE BULLETS R HERE AT MY PAD. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, you weren't kidding about all the mold seams on this '59 Merc! It didn't look that bad when I first looked at it, but once I started getting into it, DAMN! They're not hard to remove, but a few of them are in awkward places.

And for some reason, I had a hard time removing the ejector-pin marks on the under-side of the hood.

I was gonna remove the drip-rails, but decided to leave them.

Any progress on yours?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 12:35 PM~8687131
> *Damn Biggs, you weren't kidding about all the mold seams on this '59 Merc! It didn't look that bad when I first looked at it, but once I started getting into it, DAMN! They're not hard to remove, but a few of them are in awkward places.
> 
> And for some reason, I had a hard time removing the ejector-pin marks on the under-side of the hood.
> 
> I was gonna remove the drip-rails, but decided to leave them.
> 
> Any progress on yours?
> *


yup......its going 2 b full show with an old school touch


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8688062
> *yup......its going 2 b full show with  an old school touch
> *


Sweet, can't wait to see some progress pics!

I bought two of them. First one is gonna be strictly box-stock, if I can keep from adding anything from my parts box to it! Black, maybe with the flame decals. The second one, I will definetly have to go crazy with, section the body, etc..

Sorry, I'll stop whoring your thread now. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8688062
> *yup......its going 2 b full show with  an old school touch
> *


pics?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WILL POST SOME TONIGHT BRO..  
IT'S JUST THAT IM ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW..TRYING TO TYPE AND DRIVE. :biggrin: MULTY TASKING


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2007, 08:28 AM~8651097
> *WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING  IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED.   I KNOW THERE R
> *


DO IT :biggrin: i got a stash of the stock kits with chrome bumpers for it..... :biggrin: would be awesome if u guys made some bumpers with the guards and all for it tho.... perfect for those that can't find anything but the hot rod version.....


----------



## southside groovin

> *QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Aug 27 2007, 08:28 AM) *
> WHAT WOULD U GUY'S THINK ABOUT US CASTING TH 50 CHEVY SUBURBAN.? IT WILL USE THE 50 PICKUP TO FINISH.........& BEFORE ANYONE SAY'S ANYTHING  IT WILL BE TOTALLY RE-MASTERED. wink.gif  I KNOW THERE R
> 
> 
> DO IT biggrin.gif i got a stash of the stock kits with chrome bumpers for it..... biggrin.gif would be awesome if u guys made some bumpers with the guards and all for it tho.... perfect for those that can't find anything but the hot rod version.....*


X2 also hate to keep naggin about this, but would also LOVE 2 c u guys cast a conti kit for the 50 truck....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Ron Cash made the 'dimple' rear fender in resin before.... would be cool to see....


----------



## Mr Biggs

I DECIDED TO TAKE THIS MERC ANOTHER ROUTE IT WILL BE SOME SHIT YOU HAVENT SEE IN A WHYLE....HERE IT IS LIKE I PROMISED. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie.... how many of these mercs you building?





> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2007, 09:30 PM~8648473
> *I DECIDED TO TAKE THIS MERC ANOTHER ROUTE IT WILL BE SOME SHIT YOU HAVENT SEE IN A WHYLE....HERE IT IS LIKE I PROMISED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GOT 10 LEFT I BOUGHT A CASE. THE OTHER ONE WAS GIVIN AWAY. :biggrin: I WILL POST UP SOME PROGRESS PIC'S SOON.


----------



## ElMonte74'

oh damn biggs :0 . that merc kinda reminding me of


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2007, 06:59 PM~8698200
> *I GOT 10 LEFT I BOUGHT A CASE.  THE OTHER ONE WAS GIVIN AWAY. :biggrin: I WILL POST UP SOME PROGRESS PIC'S SOON.
> *



u selling any primo? pm me!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 2 2007, 07:30 PM~8698384
> *oh damn biggs :0 .  that merc kinda reminding me of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's what im building homie...but mine will be when it was candy red all flacked out...and thank for the pics...i thought it was a full gullwing but now with this pic it's on the top of the door..oh well got to open up another kit.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 2 2007, 07:32 PM~8698403
> *u selling any primo? pm me!
> *


na homie...i just bought them cause i got an offer i couldnt let pass by..plus they will be hard to find once they r gone...so im going 2 hold on to these. i can send u 1 for yourself.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

how did you hinge your doors bigs? post up a pic of the underside bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Sep 2 2007, 08:27 PM~8698766
> *how did you hinge your doors bigs? post up a pic of the underside bro
> *


i'll show you on a pm homie..


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2007, 08:21 PM~8698743
> *na homie...i just bought them cause i got an offer i couldnt let pass by..plus they will be hard to find once they r gone...so im going 2 hold on to these.  i can send u 1 for yourself.
> *



kool pm me,i was wanting to build one! but wally world all sold out! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

great job biggs


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 2 2007, 07:59 PM~8698594
> *that's what im building homie...but mine will be when it was candy red all flacked out...and thank for the pics...i thought it was a full gullwing but now with this pic it's on the top of the door..oh well got to open up another kit.
> *


shit, keep it your way, this one looks uncomfortable as hell to slide into


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8700425
> *shit, keep it your way, this one looks uncomfortable as hell to slide into
> *


YEAH I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING..HOW IN THE FUCK DO THEY SLIDE IN N OUT OF THAT THING. PLUS YOU WILL GET A BETTER SHOT OF THE INTERIOR THIS WAY. AND IT WILL LOOK MORE AUTHENTIC WITH A REAL GULLWING.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That is Kool as F&%K Biggs!! See you soon carnal!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Just picked a few pack's of these today from the homie...They are cool they all fit just right in the 1/25 scale... :biggrin: not for sale yet but they will be SOMETIME this month.. :biggrin: LOCS RIDERS..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG ! AS SOON AS YOU HEAR A PRICE BIGGS PM ME ! I need to add these to all my builds ! Get the crew a rollin !


----------



## MARINATE

OG ABEL TOLD ME ABOUT THOSE CAN'T WAIT TO GET THEM!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what the hell happend to that 59???? you ain't got kids to blame for that one.... lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 05:02 PM~8705029
> *DANG  !      AS  SOON  AS  YOU  HEAR  A  PRICE  BIGGS    PM  ME  !    I  need  to  add  these  to  all  my  builds  !    Get the  crew  a rollin !
> *


as soon as the homie give's me the price i'll let you know.. he kicked me down with these. HOMIE LUV. :biggrin: IM ALREADY POPPING THEM IN THE CARZ.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 05:07 PM~8705075
> *what the hell happend to that 59???? you ain't got kids to blame for that one.... lol*


THE HOMIE'S WENT TO WAR....................... :0 THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN THE OLD LADY DON'T LISTEN....SHIT HIT'S THE DOOR NOT HER. OH WELL GOT TO PRACTUS ON MY AIM..


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8705111
> *THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN THE OLD LADY DON'T LISTEN....SHIT HIT'S THE DOOR NOT HER.  OH WELL GOT TO PRACTUS ON MY AIM..
> *


 :0 :0 how are the wheels and tires on those jadas now? are they better than the old ones?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2007, 07:08 PM~8705093
> *as soon as the homie give's me the price i'll let you know.. he kicked me down with these.  HOMIE LUV. :biggrin: IM ALREADY POPPING THEM IN THE CARZ.
> *



Load them up in are 62 wagons for a cruz down the block ! 

I GOT DIBS ON LOCSTA! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 3 2007, 05:11 PM~8705115
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8705163
> *Load  them  up  in  are  62  wagons  for  a  cruz  down  the  block !
> 
> I  GOT  DIBS  ON  LOCSTA! :cheesy:
> *


U KNOW I GOT'S TO BE THE PLAYA...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8705011
> *Just picked a few pack's of these today from the homie...They are cool  they all fit just right in the 1/25 scale... :biggrin:  not  for sale yet but they will be SOMETIME  this month.. :biggrin:  LOCS RIDERS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIGH......Finally.....dang, I was so suprised to find out that there are no driver figures made...I've checked a lot of websites but couldn't find shit..only the Fujimi ones. 
They look awesome!!! Need some for my upcoming RC projects!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2007, 05:18 PM~8705174
> *U KNOW I GOT'S TO BE THE PLAYA...
> *



I CALL SWITCH!! :cheesy:


LMK WHEN THESE COME OUT BIGGS I WANT A SET!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 11:08 PM~8709054
> *I CALL SWITCH!! :cheesy:
> LMK WHEN THESE COME OUT BIGGS I WANT A SET!
> *


HE GAVE ME THE PROMO TEST ONE'S.. BUT HE SAID MIDDLE SEPT. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON THEM.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 12:01 AM~8709497
> *HE GAVE ME THE PROMO TEST ONE'S.. BUT HE SAID MIDDLE SEPT. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON THEM.
> *






I Still need To Get The ones With The Pinstriper The Sander And The Painter!!! Im Savin up For A Paintbooth Diorama!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 4 2007, 12:05 AM~8709521
> *
> I Still need To Get The ones With The Pinstriper The Sander And The Painter!!! Im Savin up For A Paintbooth Diorama!! :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONES ARE THOSE? damn caps...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 4 2007, 12:08 AM~8709533
> *WHICH ONES ARE THOSE? damn caps...
> *



Not Posotivly Sure marinate Has Em Hit Him Up!


----------



## Mr Biggs

not even o.g. able has any of these yet.. he doe's the art work but has no controll on the distribution.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

pm send


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, YOUR NEPHEW NICHOLAS WANTS A SET.  



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2007, 04:00 PM~8705011
> *Just picked a few pack's of these today from the homie...They are cool  they all fit just right in the 1/25 scale... :biggrin:  not  for sale yet but they will be SOMETIME  this month.. :biggrin:  LOCS RIDERS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

HEY CARNAL! ARE THEM MADE BY O.G. ABLE?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 4 2007, 10:30 AM~8711681
> *PRIMO, YOUR NEPHEW NICHOLAS WANTS A SET.
> *


when I get them in ill send hime some..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 4 2007, 10:39 AM~8711748
> *HEY CARNAL! ARE THEM MADE BY O.G. ABLE?
> *


yup he doe's the art work for them. that's why they look clean.


----------



## lowridermodels

thats FIRME!


----------



## radicalplastic09

biggs you got a pm


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Sep 4 2007, 11:11 AM~8712024
> *biggs you got a pm
> *


Got it homie...I'll let u know.


----------



## 1ofaknd

those gonna be part of the regular locsters lineup?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 4 2007, 03:57 PM~8714366
> *those gonna be part of the regular locsters lineup?
> *


YEAH THEY ARE...  
THEY LOOK GOOD BUT I STILL DON'T LIKE THE FACT THAT THEY HAVE SOME BIG ASS FEET. I KNOW IT'S 2 HOLD THEM UP BUT THESE WILL BE SITTING IN THE CAR AND THEY GET IN THE WAY WHEN YOU TRY AND SQEEZ THEM IN.


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin: GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0


----------



## BODINE

:0 nice!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2007, 01:46 AM~8718106
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin:  GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: red x's


----------



## tyhodge07

now i see 3 of them.. i hate this damn site sometimes. :uh: :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 07:46 PM~8718106
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin:  GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 4 2007, 11:21 PM~8718348
> *now i see 3 of them.. i hate this damn site sometimes. :uh:  :twak:
> *


DON'T SWEAT IT HOMIE THEY R ALL OF THE SAME RIMS JUST DIFFERANT ANGLE'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2007, 03:06 AM~8718586
> *DON'T SWEAT  IT HOMIE THEY R ALL OF THE SAME RIMS JUST DIFFERANT ANGLE'S.. :biggrin:
> *


i see them all now.. its just the fact that it does this shit all the time, i can either see t hem or i cant, i have to hit refresh like 5 times just to see some pics :uh:


----------



## BiggC

Oh damn, Biggs & Twinn are getting in on the cool shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Shit if i learned anything in school 400 of each = 100 sets ! 



When can we see a wheel thats been put together !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 12:59 AM~8718777
> *Shit  if  i  learned  anything  in  school    400  of  each  =  100 sets  !
> When  can  we  see a  wheel  thats  been    put  together !
> *


400 set's... :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

Daaaamn! Biggs, I now know what rims Im gonna put on my caddy!
You guys always have the cool shit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2007, 03:17 AM~8718810
> *400 set's... :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 



looks like i better start stackin chips ! I Most diffently see a ride or 2 being done up with those ! Any word on a tire? Will the 155-50-13's fit Or will i need 5:20's


----------



## Pokey

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Yeah, Mini's gonna have to stack some chips so he can buy ME a few sets too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 04:07 PM~8714453
> *YEAH THEY ARE...
> THEY LOOK GOOD BUT I STILL DON'T LIKE THE FACT THAT THEY HAVE SOME BIG ASS FEET.  I KNOW IT'S 2 HOLD THEM UP BUT THESE WILL BE SITTING IN THE CAR AND THEY GET IN THE WAY WHEN YOU TRY AND SQEEZ THEM IN.
> *


lol, remember the OG Cortezes The Thing was sporting from the first Fantastic Four movie?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 12:59 AM~8718777
> *Shit  if  i  learned  anything  in  school    400  of  each  =  100 sets  !
> 
> When  can  we  see a  wheel  thats  been    put  together !
> *





x2, they look like Herb Deeks? Plus extra goodies?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 10:46 PM~8718106
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin:  GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa

Damn those look badass Big Homie


----------



## 408models

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 5 2007, 03:52 PM~8723250
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :dunno:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## Models IV Life

NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!! DAMN BIGGS NICE DEAL!!!! RIMS LOOK PRETTY SWEET. I DEFINETELY HAVE TO GET ME A FEW SETS OF THESE!!!!


----------



## Waco

Whats da price on these rims? :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee

> MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin: GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0 </span></span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>*LETS HIT ENCENADA!! PAPAS & BEER!!* :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> Just picked a few pack's of these today from the homie...They are cool they all fit just right in the 1/25 scale... :biggrin: not for sale yet but they will be SOMETIME this month.. :biggrin: LOCS RIDERS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 those are badd :thumbsup: gotta love the loc's


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 6 2007, 09:17 PM~8735749
> *Whats da price on these rims? :dunno:
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin: :yessad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 7 2007, 12:52 PM~8739777
> *yeah what he said :biggrin:  :yessad:
> *


don't know yet still got to go check on them before i can give a price. i have to get a total price of what it cost to make them. then break it up ..


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: well allllllllllllllrighty then good luck on ur journey


----------



## BODINE

anything else on the MERC??


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## shorty78

waz up i am iooking 4 monte carlo 78


----------



## shorty78

nice rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8748504
> *  :biggrin:
> *


any word on the wheels????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2007, 07:59 AM~8745183
> *anything else on the MERC??
> *


WELL GOT SOME WORK ON MY MERC DONE.. JUST FINISHED THE FRONT FRENCH DOUBLE HEAD LIGHT'S, ALONG WITH THE DOOR'S AND KICK PANNEL'S. IM GOING TO DO SOMETHING CRAZY ON THE BACK LIGHT'S TOO. THEM BOY'S BETTER WATCH IT NEXT YEAR I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE !!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-2


----------



## BODINE

get my pm?



uhhh wait pms?.............

:biggrin:...sorry if i sent to many..


----------



## bigdogg323

that merc looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeet dogg those lights look badass homie can't wait to see it done


----------



## wagonguy

lookin killer bigg homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

That Merc is lookin' KILLER Biggs!!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man Biggs This merc is going to be a real cool ride ! Now you got surpise builds for the NNL !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2007, 12:49 PM~8751297
> *Man  Biggs  This  merc  is  going  to  be  a  real  cool  ride !    Now  you  got  surpise  builds  for  the  NNL  !
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin: 
GOT TO GET ALL MY OTHER BUILD'S I STARTED OUT OF THE WAY. HERE IS MY CADILLAC 90% DONE IT SHOULD BE DONE BY TOMORROW.


----------



## tyhodge07

love the caddy, are u puttin just chrome wheels on or a purple?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 9 2007, 11:57 PM~8755807
> *love the caddy, are u puttin just chrome wheels on or a purple?
> *


ALL CHROME, IT GOT'S TOO MUCH PURPLE ALREADY.


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALS0 GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE TO THE MERC. NOW JUST TO COME UP WITH SOMETHING CRAZY FOR THE REAR BUMPER AND LIGHT'S. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

swweeeeetttt That merc is SICK bro!! Love all the custom work!


----------



## tyhodge07

make a tail light hinged and put the gas cap in there, and smooth the old spot :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 10 2007, 12:09 AM~8755868
> *make a tail light hinged and put the gas cap in there, and smooth the old spot :0
> *


THANK'S GUY'S..
I WAS THINKING OF FRENCHING THE REAR LIGHT'S. AND MOLDING THE BUMPER'S INTO THE BODY.


----------



## lowridermodels

looking good biggs!


----------



## southside groovin

man those headlights and that caddy are FUCKIN SICK bro!!!!!!! i think you're outdoin urself


----------



## hoodstar

THOSE ETCHED WHEELS LOOK SIK HOMIE HOW CAN I GET SOME?


----------



## BODINE

made me wanna get my Merc out and start......it will take me A LOT longer tho ....but im gonna take it slow on mine


----------



## southside groovin

man im seein those headlights on a 51 fleet. almost makes me wanna head to hobby lobby...


----------



## BODINE

how did you get rid of the mold lines in the Merc?....just sant with 1000 ......would that be ok?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:10 AM~8756170
> *how did you get rid of the mold lines in the Merc?....just sant with 1000 ......would that be ok?
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

YEAH IT HAS A BUNCH OF CASTING LINE'S..1,000 OR 1,500 WILL DO.. I WILL TRY AND HAVE IT IN PRIMER BY TODAY.


----------



## modeltech

this is a sweet ride homie!! its got me fired up for the bomb build-off!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

challenge someone homie..as long as it ain't me.. a bomb build off sound's good. I got a 37- 38- 39 chevy fleetline 47-48- 49 fleetline's 47 woody fleetline & 39 fleetline all plastic. & a 50 burban. so I think I can do a bomb for the bomb build off.


----------



## lowridermodels

Yo Biggs call me I'm about to roll too pegasus, I'm at toys r us by the mills mall!


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT SOME MORE WORK ON THE MERC DONE.. CUSTOM FLAT HOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey biggs.... u guys got a 4-door caprice to cast too or only had the one that u made into a 2-door?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2007, 09:30 PM~8762665
> *hey biggs.... u guys got a 4-door caprice to cast too or only had the one that u made into a 2-door?
> *


THIS IS SOME OF THE STUFF I GOT FOR THE MERC. THE TOP ONE IS THE STOCK ONE AND THE BOTTOM ONE IS AFTERMARKET THINKING ABOUT CASTING THE HUB CAP'S TOO :biggrin: . ALSO I MIGHT GO WITH THIS FOR THE INTERIOR. IT'S STILL UP IN THE AIR THOE.


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





did you find me something :cheesy: 



that mers is lookin good ,,, i cut the doors on mine last nite, and that front is fragile with doors off :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 10 2007, 10:13 PM~8763056
> *THIS IS SOME OF THE STUFF I GOT FOR THE MERC. THE TOP ONE IS THE STOCK ONE AND THE BOTTOM ONE IS AFTERMARKET THINKING ABOUT CASTING THE HUB CAP'S TOO :biggrin: .  ALSO I MIGHT GO WITH THIS FOR THE INTERIOR.  IT'S STILL UP IN THE AIR THOE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: Not that interior! Weill in my opinion I wouldnt. The car is looking TOOOOO clean and custom to just throw in some dragster interior. BUT then again that's only my opinion.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 10 2007, 10:21 PM~8763124
> *:nosad:  :nosad: Not that interior! Weill in my opinion I wouldnt. The car is looking TOOOOO clean and custom to just throw in some dragster interior. BUT then again that's only my opinion.
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS JUST A THOUGHT BRO. IM GOING TO START ON THE FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR TOMORROW..  

AND BODINE I WILL FIND YOU SOMETHING GOOD BRO. 

DEE WE GOT ANOTHER MEETING AT PEGASUS THIS FRIDAY. FROM 7PM TILL 9PM


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 11 2007, 01:21 AM~8763124
> *:nosad:  :nosad: Not that interior! Weill in my opinion I wouldnt. The car is looking TOOOOO clean and custom to just throw in some dragster interior. BUT then again that's only my opinion.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 9 2007, 11:54 PM~8755787
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin:
> GOT TO GET ALL MY OTHER BUILD'S I STARTED OUT OF THE WAY.  HERE IS MY CADILLAC 90% DONE IT SHOULD BE DONE BY TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Cadi's lookin bad ass, is it finished yet?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 9 2007, 11:54 PM~8755787
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S... :biggrin:
> GOT TO GET ALL MY OTHER BUILD'S I STARTED OUT OF THE WAY.  HERE IS MY CADILLAC 90% DONE IT SHOULD BE DONE BY TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MR BIGGS
IS THIS THE CADDY THAT IS GOING T SANDIEGO MUSEUM ?
I AM DRIVING TO SAN DIEGO THURSDAY NIGHT, I CAN PICK YOU UP AND 
STOP AT ADELITAS IN TJ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 11 2007, 12:12 AM~8763896
> *The Cadi's lookin bad ass, is it finished yet?
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

IT WILL BE DONE TONIGHT. AND YES THIS IS THE ONE GOING TO THE MUSEUM ..I WILL GIVE U A CALL BRO. ADELITAS SOUND'S GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

Dam that caddi's nice


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S SOLO..


----------



## chrisijzerman

Yup...
It sure is looking fine


----------



## shorty78

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2007, 07:07 AM~8764854
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> IT WILL BE DONE TONIGHT.  AND YES THIS IS THE ONE GOING TO THE MUSEUM ..I WILL GIVE U A CALL BRO.  ADELITAS SOUND'S GOOD.  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S....  

GOT ALL THE BODY WORK & HINGE'S DONE ON THE MERC. NOW I JUST NEED TO DO THE INTERIOR & IT WILL BE READY FOR PAINT. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

For some reason that last pic looks like a rooster in a cock fight or getting ready to breed ! You know when the perck up speard their wings and left up their rear tail's ! 


WATCH OUT HE'S ABOUT STRIKE !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2007, 12:11 AM~8772067
> *For  some  reason  that  last  pic  looks  like  a  rooster  in  a  cock  fight  or    getting  ready  to  breed  !    You  know  when  the  perck  up    speard  their  wings  and  left  up  their  rear  tail's  !
> YUP... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THE MAIN THING ON THIS BUILD IS I DID NOT USE ANY PUTTY NOR BONDO..IT'S ALL ZAP-A-GAP.  *


----------



## zfelix

hey biggs did u custom make the hood or is it an extra that came with the kit??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 12 2007, 12:15 AM~8772098
> *hey biggs did u custom make the hood or is it an extra that came with the kit??
> *


IT COME'S WITH 2 HOOD'S ONE FLAT & 1 WITH LUVER'S..I JUST GLUED IT ALL DOWN AND CUT THE TOP PART OFF.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 12 2007, 12:17 AM~8772107
> *IT COME'S WITH 2 HOOD'S ONE FLAT & 1 WITH LUVER'S..I JUST GLUED IT ALL DOWN AND CUT THE TOP PART OFF.
> *



Nice Im sure u can use those luvers on alot of differnt hoods with just a few mods!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2007, 12:11 AM~8772067
> *For  some  reason  that  last  pic  looks  like  a  rooster  in  a  cock  fight  or    getting  ready  to  breed  !    You  know  when  the  perck  up    speard  their  wings  and  left  up  their  rear  tail's  !
> WATCH  OUT  HE'S  ABOUT  STRIKE  !
> *


\

:0


----------



## Models IV Life

HOW MUCH FOR THE CADDY BIGGS?????????..LOL. J/K. LOOKS FUCKIN HARD HOMIE!!! REMINDS ME OF THE LILAC CADDY THAT CAME OUT IN STREET CUSTOMS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

MR. BIGGS........... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE !!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

sick!!! But you didn't need to hear that from me. You all ready knew.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 14 2007, 03:04 AM~8788634
> *sick!!!  But you didn't need to hear that from me.  You all ready knew.
> *



X2 bro!!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 14 2007, 02:04 AM~8788634
> *sick!!!  But you didn't need to hear that from me.  You all ready knew.
> *


X3!!


----------



## drnitrus

Nice color combo!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2007, 01:48 AM~8788614
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I 'LL PICK IT UP TODAY AFTER WORK MR BIGGS*


----------



## oldskool 67

Cadi looks bad azz! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

please dont take this as a diss bigg homie... but you shouldnt let that BEAUTIFUL ride go away without blackwashing the grill.... give it that extra lil touch :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 14 2007, 09:16 AM~8790025
> *please dont take this as a diss bigg homie... but you shouldnt let that BEAUTIFUL ride go away without blackwashing the grill.... give it that extra lil touch :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 14 2007, 04:04 AM~8788634
> *sick!!!  But you didn't need to hear that from me.  You all ready knew.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S ..  I just got to start popping out the rest of my unfinished project's I have laying around. armando give me a call when u are ready & i'll meet you somewhere on the 5 or 605. unless u take the 15.


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT A FEW OUTSIDE PIC'S TODAY BEFORE IT LEAVE'S WITH ARMANDO TO SAN DIEGO TONIGHT.


----------



## Pokey

WOW, that Caddy looks FANTASTIC Biggs! Looks REAL!!!


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

NOW IT'S BACK TO WORK ON THE NEXT ONE.. THANK'S TO TWINN, MY 69 RAG WILL HAVE ALOT OF CHROME FOR IT.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2007, 06:33 PM~8793568
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> NOW IT'S BACK TO WORK ON THE NEXT ONE.. THANK'S TO TWINN, MY 69 RAG WILL HAVE ALOT OF CHROME FOR IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## pancho1969

:around: :around: NICE CADDY LOVEIN THE 69 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chrome


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn lucky guy..... thats from the 67kit he was gonna do the all-out with?




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2007, 03:33 PM~8793568
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> NOW IT'S BACK TO WORK ON THE NEXT ONE.. THANK'S TO TWINN, MY 69 RAG WILL HAVE ALOT OF CHROME FOR IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

YO BIGGS THAT CADDY IS SAWWWWEEEEETTTTTTTT,THE 69 IS SEXY!


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO KADDY LOOKS KLEAN. QUESTION? WHAT IS A FLAT HOOD ON A MERC. I DID NOT NOTICE A DIFFERENCE. BUT THEN AGAIN I WOULD PUT A FORD ENGINE IN A CHEVY. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here ya go beto..... you see how he cut off the bottom half of the hood and is molding it in?



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 10 2007, 04:05 PM~8761178
> *GOT SOME MORE WORK ON THE MERC DONE..  CUSTOM FLAT HOOD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 12:14 AM~8795471
> *here ya go beto..... you see how he cut off the bottom half of the hood and is molding it in?
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I SEE IT NOW.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no prob....


----------



## Mr Biggs

BIG DEE GIVE ME A CALL BRO. ME , BIG DOGG, & MARK ARE HERE @ THE ROUTE 66 SHOW


----------



## lowridermodels

Where did you homiez run off to? Dawggg I got the kits and accesories in the car I got almost everthing with me! Someone call me


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*MR BIGGS CADDY AT THE SAN DIEGO MUSEUM</span>*


----------



## oldskool 67

Biggs, thanks for sending your Cadi down for the museum display. It was nice seeing it in person, looking firme. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 16 2007, 09:28 PM~8805241
> *Biggs, thanks for sending your Cadi down for the museum display. It was nice seeing it in person, looking firme. :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S TO YOU GUY'S FOR HAVING IT DISPLAYED THERE.


----------



## tyhodge07

looks clean u guys..


----------



## jevries

Very cool!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Daymn Big Homie that is CLEAN :0


----------



## BiggDeee

DAAIIM BIGGS THAT GRAY CADDY IS CLEEEAAAANNNN!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: Looks like it came straight outta the dealer! :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## Pokey

> DAAIIM BIGGS THAT GRAY CADDY IS CLEEEAAAANNNN!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: Looks like it came straight outta the dealer! :biggrin: </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/SANDIEGOMUSEUMCADILLACS.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



[/quote]

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>I think only the purple one is his.*


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2007, 07:20 PM~8793521
> *GOT A FEW OUTSIDE PIC'S TODAY BEFORE IT LEAVE'S WITH ARMANDO TO SAN DIEGO TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaamn Biggs, your caddy came out sweeeeet! Love that purple and lavender combo! I cant wait to see the 69 finished, Im sooo sorry I could not participate in the Caddy dispaly wit you guys! Thanx again Biggs and Mando? for wanting to include me! Had bussiness in Orlando, So glad to be back, Now i can get back to work on my caddy!


----------



## BODINE

Have you done more work on the Merc? hno: hno:


----------



## westempire

Lovin that cadi :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S....  


WELL I WEN'T AND GOT MY NEW BLACK ON BLACK RIDE....BUT IT'S NOT THE R/T NOR THE 300. ALL THOE IT HAS THE SAME HP AS BOTH OF THEM...BUT MUCH MORE GANGSTER. MY 06 CADILLAC DTS. IT HAS 2 JL AUDIO W-7 12 IN AND 2 JL AUDIO 1,000 WATT AMP'S. W/STOCK HEAD UNIT. AND ALL DOUBLE LIMO AROUND THE WHOLE CAR...STILL LOOKING FOR A NICE DECK UNIT FOR IT.


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 04:32 PM~8826320
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S....
> WELL I WEN'T AND GOT MY NEW BLACK ON BLACK RIDE....BUT IT'S NOT THE R/T NOR THE 300.  ALL THOE IT HAS THE SAME HP AS BOTH OF THEM...BUT MUCH MORE GANGSTER.  MY 06 CADILLAC DTS.  IT HAS 2 JL AUDIO W-7 12 IN AND 2 JL AUDIO 1,000 WATT AMP'S. W/STOCK HEAD UNIT.  AND ALL DOUBLE LIMO AROUND THE WHOLE CAR...STILL LOOKING FOR A NICE DECK UNIT FOR IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie.water the dam lawn at least.


----------



## ElRafa

That is CLEAN and Gangster uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 19 2007, 04:56 PM~8826569
> *That is a CLEAN and Gangster lawn  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 19 2007, 02:35 PM~8826346
> *dam homie.water the dam lawn at least.
> *


PRIMO'S SMART HE DOESN'T WANT WATER STAINS ON HIS NEW RIDE


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 19 2007, 03:56 PM~8826573
> *:0
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice ride BIGGS !


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass ride Biggs!!! :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.....  

AND PRIMO UR ALMOST RIGHT. THE GUARDNER'S ARE LAGGING ON LAYING THE NEW GRASS. IM GOINT TO HAVE TO HIRE KUSTOMBUILDER TO DO MY LAWN NOW. 


WELL JUST GOT BACK FROM THE RIM SHOP. WHAT DO YOU THINK.?????


----------



## twinn

I NEED TO TEST DRIVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 19 2007, 05:09 PM~8827221
> *I NEED TO TEST DRIVE IT :biggrin:
> *


THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS ALREADY FAST BRO.. I CAN'T WAIT TO PUT THE SUPERCHARGER IN IT. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 06:13 PM~8827244
> *SUPERCHARGER</span> IN IT.  :biggrin: </span>
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2007, 05:14 PM~8827252
> *:0
> *


I GET A GOOD DEAL TWINN WORK'S WHERE THEY MAKE & DESIGN THEM...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 06:16 PM~8827266
> *I GET A GOOD DEAL TWINN WORK'S WHERE THEY MAKE & DESIGN  THEM...
> *


 hno: hno: hno: DAM I NEED ONE FOR THE NISSAN! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

NICE CADDI MR. BIGGS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

looks good with them wheels


----------



## LowandBeyond

them wheels really set it off biggs. 



And if Kustombuilder does lawns like he does models.........then you might as well plant some seeds. They would grow faster. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What are you going to do with the Impala ? Let MOMMS Cruz it ?


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 05:07 PM~8827208
> *WELL JUST GOT BACK FROM THE RIM SHOP. WHAT DO YOU THINK.?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Think you have to much money :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

That Caddy is SWEET Biggs!

Is it just me, or does the Impala look jealous? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

Is The MCBA Logo Manditory in Avatars For Fulltime Members?

just wondering :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee

THAT SHIT IS GANGSTA!!!!!!! Im Already Knowing .. Clean Homie :thumbsup:

Shit but you didn't even NEED RIMS to pick up :0 :0  :loco:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2007, 07:10 PM~8828186
> *Is The MCBA Logo Manditory in Avatars For Fulltime Members?
> 
> just wondering :dunno:
> *


Mini and Beto dont have 'em :dunno:


----------



## modeltech

mini does its below his car, look again!!


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 06:07 PM~8827208
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.....
> 
> AND PRIMO UR ALMOST RIGHT.  THE GUARDNER'S ARE LAGGING ON LAYING THE NEW GRASS.  IM GOINT TO HAVE TO HIRE KUSTOMBUILDER TO DO MY LAWN NOW.
> WELL JUST GOT BACK FROM THE RIM SHOP. WHAT DO YOU THINK.?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all it needs is a leykis 101 sticker on the window :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 19 2007, 07:12 PM~8828205
> *Mini and Beto dont have 'em :dunno:
> *



lowridermodels either nor does ryan but i :dunno:


----------



## modeltech

i am proud to fly the colors!! i fly them on all the sites i post on!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 19 2007, 07:19 PM~8828286
> *i am proud to fly the colors!! i fly them on all the sites i post on!!  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 19 2007, 09:15 PM~8828246
> *mini does its below his car, look again!!
> *





<<<<<<I got it FOOL ! LOOK !



As for Beto and the others I haven 't a clue ! Beto use to the frist to rasie hell about not having the Flag posted ! Just recently did they change theres ! But I am fling the flag in mine ! BETTER CHECK IT UP !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2007, 06:10 PM~8828186
> *Is The MCBA Logo Manditory in Avatars For Fulltime Members?
> 
> just wondering :dunno:
> *


Thanks for noticing Zack. And Minis right I do raise hell when members do not fly kolors. I wanted to see how long before someone noticed.  

primo you driving your Kaddy up here for the show in stockton? looks firme with the rims.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8828309
> *<<<<<<I  got  it  FOOL !  LOOK !
> As  for  Beto  and  the  others    I  haven 't  a  clue  !  Beto  use to  the  frist  to  rasie  hell  about    not  having  the  Flag  posted  !    Just  recently  did  they  change  theres !  But  I  am  fling the  flag    in  mine !  BETTER  CHECK  IT UP  !
> *


My bad. :ugh:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 06:07 PM~8827208
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.....
> 
> AND PRIMO UR ALMOST RIGHT.  THE GUARDNER'S ARE LAGGING ON LAYING THE NEW GRASS.  IM GOINT TO HAVE TO HIRE KUSTOMBUILDER TO DO MY LAWN NOW.
> WELL JUST GOT BACK FROM THE RIM SHOP. WHAT DO YOU THINK.?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Sweet Primo, I love that ride, comfort to the bone! Me and Susan thank you for the ride!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet choice..... half the chargers and 300c will be shitty in 2 more years.... they are chryslers after all.... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 19 2007, 07:16 PM~8828249
> *all it needs is a leykis 101 sticker on the window :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

QUATE IM GOING TO HAVE DAVID PINSTRIPE LEYKIS 101 ON THE TRUNK DECK.. :biggrin: 

AND PRIMO I WILL TAKE IT UP THERE, AND R THERE ANY ROOM'S AVAILABLE.? HIT ME BACK PRIMO. 

DAVID I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT ALOT OF NICE LOOKING GIRL'S AND SOME REAL GOOD FOOD. WE GOT 2 GO BACK SOON FOR THAT BUFFET


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 09:59 PM~8829388
> *sweet choice..... half the chargers and 300c will be shitty in 2 more years.... they are chryslers after all....  :0
> *


Ain't that the truth. Them damn Mopars fall apart after about 50,000 miles!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 20 2007, 06:06 AM~8830941
> *Ain't that the truth. Them damn Mopars fall apart after about 50,000 miles!
> *


  i got a dodge magnum , have anyone heard bad about these?


----------



## BODINE

come on :biggrin: lets see the merc i need pics of jambs if you have them , my first time doing them and i cut trunk doors and hood in 1/2 to open to each side :uh: i hope i get this right


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2007, 12:41 AM~8830099
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> QUATE IM GOING TO HAVE DAVID PINSTRIPE LEYKIS 101 ON THE TRUNK DECK.. :biggrin:
> 
> AND PRIMO I WILL TAKE IT UP THERE, AND R THERE ANY ROOM'S AVAILABLE.? HIT ME BACK PRIMO.
> 
> DAVID I HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT ALOT OF NICE LOOKING GIRL'S AND SOME REAL GOOD FOOD. WE GOT 2 GO BACK SOON FOR THAT BUFFET
> *


No problem Primo! Maybe this comin week, we can try that buffet!


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY BIGGS WHEN R YOU GOING TO POST SOME PICS ON UR BUILDS 

WE NEED UP DATES HOMIE :angry: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 23 2007, 01:44 AM~8851073
> *HEY BIGGS WHEN R YOU GOING TO POST SOME PICS ON UR BUILDS
> 
> WE NEED UP DATES HOMIE  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Since we are on updates, Wheres your updates, u havent had any for the past 3 months? :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

BROKEN CAMERA 

LOST SIM CARD

FLASH DON'T WORK 

BATTERYS FELL OFF 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

JUST TO LAZY


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 23 2007, 12:46 AM~8851075
> *Since we are on updates, Wheres your updates, u havent had any for the past 3 months? :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2007, 11:50 PM~8851088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOOK UP BIGDEEE :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 23 2007, 01:46 AM~8851075
> *Since we are on updates, Wheres your updates, u havent had any for the past 3 months? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

wheres the MERC :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2007, 04:24 PM~8876412
> *wheres the MERC  :0
> *



:0


----------



## sinister

What color is this???


----------



## Mr Biggs

CANDY GRAPE OVER WHITE PEARL BASE...


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT UP HOMIE'S..  
A FEW OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW I HAVE BEEN DOING IN PM'S ..THANK'S BRO'S IM COOL.. I HAVE JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY NNL PROJECT & CANT REALLY SHOW PIC'S OF IT. BEFORE YOU KNOW IT THE NNL WEST WILL BE HERE. BUT HERE ARE 2 SNEAK PEAK'S OF THE FRAME. ENJOY HOMIE'S.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8895008
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S..
> A FEW OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW I HAVE BEEN  DOING IN PM'S ..THANK'S BRO'S IM COOL.. I HAVE JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY NNL PROJECT & CANT REALLY SHOW PIC'S OF IT.  BEFORE YOU KNOW IT THE NNL WEST WILL BE HERE. BUT HERE ARE 2 SNEAK PEAK'S OF THE FRAME.  ENJOY HOMIE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: a semi???


----------



## Tip Slow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: themonteman, <span style='color:red'> :0 :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life

hno: I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2007, 01:22 PM~8895259
> *hno: I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

DAMN THAT IS NICE!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 29 2007, 11:28 AM~8895281
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 11:16 AM~8895008
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S..
> A FEW OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW I HAVE BEEN  DOING IN PM'S ..THANK'S BRO'S IM COOL.. I HAVE JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY NNL PROJECT & CANT REALLY SHOW PIC'S OF IT.  BEFORE YOU KNOW IT THE NNL WEST WILL BE HERE. BUT HERE ARE 2 SNEAK PEAK'S OF THE FRAME.  ENJOY HOMIE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 got tham that looks good..


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Sep 29 2007, 02:32 PM~8895743
> *:0  :0  got tham that looks good..
> *



HEY DAVID WHERE YOUR CARS AT????? POST THEM UP! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 10:16 AM~8895008
> *LOOKS NICE PRIMO, I KNOW WHEN TO BOTHER YOU. AND IT'S NOT WHEN YOUR NOT ON HERE.....  DRY HER UP SHE'S WET*


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S GUY'S...  
AND PRIMO YOU KNOW HOW WE GOT TO DO IT. I GOT TO KILL'EM AT THE SHOW'S FOR 08 AND LEAVE NO ROOM FOR ANY DOUGHT.. I MIGHT EVEN TAKE MY ASS TO THE EAST COAST NNL TOO. I POP IN AND OUT FROM TIME TO TIME. IT SHOULD BE DONE AROUND DEC.. I STILL GOT TO FINISH UP THE MERC TOO BEFORE I START ON ANYTHING ELSE. BUT THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S. GLAD TO SEE MOST OF THE HOMIE'S STILL PUTTING IT DOWN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 02:59 PM~8895863
> *THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S GUY'S...
> AND PRIMO YOU KNOW HOW WE GOT TO DO IT.  I GOT TO KILL'EM AT THE SHOW'S FOR 08 AND LEAVE NO ROOM FOR ANY DOUGHT..  I MIGHT EVEN TAKE MY ASS TO THE EAST COAST NNL TOO.  I POP IN AND OUT FROM TIME TO TIME.  IT SHOULD BE DONE AROUND DEC.. I STILL GOT TO FINISH UP THE MERC TOO BEFORE I START ON ANYTHING ELSE.  BUT THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S.  GLAD TO SEE MOST OF THE HOMIE'S STILL PUTTING IT DOWN.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


:0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 11:16 AM~8895008
> *<span style='color:red'>WET  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE !*


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 04:59 PM~8895863
> *THANK'S FOR THE COMP'S GUY'S...
> AND PRIMO YOU KNOW HOW WE GOT TO DO IT.  I GOT TO KILL'EM AT THE SHOW'S FOR 08 AND LEAVE NO ROOM FOR ANY DOUGHT..  I MIGHT EVEN TAKE MY ASS TO THE EAST COAST NNL TOO.  I POP IN AND OUT FROM TIME TO TIME.  IT SHOULD BE DONE AROUND DEC.. I STILL GOT TO FINISH UP THE MERC TOO BEFORE I START ON ANYTHING ELSE.  BUT THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S.  GLAD TO SEE MOST OF THE HOMIE'S STILL PUTTING IT DOWN.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *



Toledo? PM me cuz, i am hardly on here these days. if ya are going, i will be there.  

by the way, that frame is sick bro!


----------



## drnitrus

pinstripes look reeeaaall good

damn that fucker is deep


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You know them fools aren't going to be happy in 08 ! LOL ! Fuel for the fire Once they see walk in the door with a big ass box they think you built your 1/16th project be what the master is really holding is weapon ! LOL !


----------



## chrisijzerman

Loving that frame!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR ALL YOU COOL COMMENT'S HOMIE'S...  

I GOT TO DO MY BEST AT EVERY BUILD FROM NOW ON.. ALOT OF NEW AND OLD BUILDER'S OUT THERE, THAT CAN DO THE DAM THING.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that frame is sick!!! If the frame looks that good already.......I can't wait to see the rest of it. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 02:58 PM~8909550
> *that frame is sick!!!  If the frame looks that good already.......I can't wait to see the rest of it.  :0
> *


no shit X2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2007, 01:34 PM~8916476
> *no shit X2
> *


X3


----------



## Mr Biggs

OK HOMIE'S IM BACK. :biggrin: 
JUST HAD TO PUT SOME WEEK'S OF QUALITY TIME INTO MY NNL PROJECT. I WAS LAGGING ON IT AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT 08 WILL BE HERE, AND I DON'T WAN'T TO DO LIKE I DID LAST YEAR, FINISH IT THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW. I TOLD MYSELF NEVER AGAIN WILL I DO THAT.


----------



## BODINE

:wave: .....cant wait to see it :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2007, 01:06 AM~8966994
> *:wave: .....cant wait to see it  :0
> *


I'LL DO LIKE I DID THE LAST ONE. I'LL SHOW IT ON NEW YEAR'S DAY FOR ALL TO SEE. YOU STILL MIGHT GET A FEW SNEAK PEAK'S FROM NOW TILL THEN.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2007, 01:11 AM~8967004
> *I'LL DO LIKE I DID THE LAST ONE.  I'LL SHOW IT ON NEW YEAR'S DAY  FOR ALL TO SEE.  YOU STILL MIGHT GET A FEW SNEAK PEAK'S FROM NOW TILL THEN.
> *


Thats like 2 1/2 months hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

BUT IT WILL BE WELL WORTH IT BRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

is this still coming ? :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2007, 03:18 AM~8967021
> *BUT IT WILL BE WELL WORTH IT BRO.. :biggrin:
> *


Heck yeah I can't wait to see it. :biggrin: I need to get back to work on my semi also.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2007, 03:05 AM~8966992
> *OK HOMIE'S IM BACK.  :biggrin:
> JUST HAD TO PUT SOME WEEK'S OF QUALITY TIME INTO MY NNL PROJECT.  I WAS LAGGING ON IT AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT 08 WILL BE HERE, AND I DON'T WAN'T TO DO LIKE I DID LAST YEAR, FINISH IT THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW.  I TOLD MYSELF NEVER AGAIN WILL I DO THAT.
> *



Whats Up BIGGS ! i tried to call the other day But No Answer ! Hit me back tommrow !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2007, 01:03 AM~8967105
> *Whats  Up  BIGGS  !    i  tried  to  call  the  other  day    But  No  Answer !  Hit  me  back  tommrow  !
> *


no shit dave tried to hit biggs on the 2 way and nada :angry: and no response :nono: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 07:46 PM~8718106
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin:  GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


progress???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 02:14 PM~8969890
> *progress???
> *


x2


----------



## BiggDeee

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

DO YOU WAN'T TO MAKE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL..?


----------



## Models IV Life

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2007, 04:25 PM~9125944
> *DO YOU WAN'T TO MAKE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN NOW THAT'S A SCARY SITE hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM STILL LAUGHING WEY :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN HOMIE THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 31 2007, 04:33 PM~9126000
> *DAMN HOMIE THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!
> *


X2000000000000


----------



## Mr Biggs

TWINN ROLLED UP ON ME TODAY .. AND WHEN I GOT OFF THE CAR HE WAS LIKE DAAAM. :0 SATIN HIMSELF.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2007, 05:25 PM~9125944
> *So What you gonna be for Halloween?*


----------



## Mr Biggs

AN ANGEL


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, WHERE IS THE SHERCK PICTURE?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 31 2007, 06:00 PM~9126164
> *I GOT TO FIND IT ON MY PHOTOBUCKET.*


----------



## lowridermodels

Damn I about craped my pants when I seen the diablo holmez, now that's the coo cooie!u memeber, cuz I memeber the COO COOIE!


----------



## RaiderPride

damn that's scary...... what does the front of the mask look like.......
hno: hno: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westempire

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2007, 06:25 PM~9125944
> *DO YOU WAN'T TO MAKE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2007, 07:25 PM~9125944
> *DO YOU WAN'T TO MAKE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2007, 05:25 PM~9125944
> *DO YOU WAN'T TO MAKE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I ALREADY HAVE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL. I HAVE A LIL DEMON WATCHING OVER ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 1 2007, 04:55 PM~9133275
> *BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I ALREADY HAVE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL. I HAVE A LIL DEMON WATCHING OVER ME!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 1 2007, 03:55 PM~9133275
> *BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I ALREADY HAVE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL. I HAVE A LIL DEMON WATCHING OVER ME!!!!!!!!
> *


IS HIS NAME LIL MENACE. CAUSE I SENT HIM LAST YEAR TO WATCH OVER YOU.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 1 2007, 03:55 PM~9133275
> *BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I ALREADY HAVE A PACT WITH THE DEVIL. I HAVE A LIL DEMON WATCHING OVER ME!!!!!!!!
> *


IS HIS NAME LIL MENACE. CAUSE I SENT HIM LAST YEAR TO WATCH OVER YOU.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

YUP THAT'S IT NO WONDER WHEN I FIRST SAW HIM HE LOOKED FAMILIAR. LUCIFER NAMED ME..SATAN JR.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 07:46 PM~8718106
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin:  GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  any word hno: hno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2007, 09:11 PM~9154685
> * any word  hno:  hno:
> *



x2 :0 :0 :0 :0  :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING SOON.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

NNL 2009????


----------



## BODINE

that looks bad ass!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 12:33 AM~9181101
> *NNL 2009????
> *


THANK'S GUY'S...  

NNLWEST. 08. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that quick?????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 12:52 AM~9181172
> *that quick?????
> *


:yessad: I CAN HAVE IT DONE IN 1 MONTH. ONCE I GET MY MAIN NNL PROJECT DONE I WILL DO THAT ONE. I ALREADY SEE IT DONE COLOR AND ALL. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna make a full aluminum suspension for it? like the 57?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 12:57 AM~9181192
> *gonna make a full aluminum suspension for it? like the 57?
> *


NA... IM JUST GOING TO USE MAINLY WHAT THE KIT COME'S WITH. THE MUFFLER'S AND PULLY'S WILL BE ALUMINUM THOE. I MIGHT MAKE A DUVAL FRONT WINDSHEILD FROM BRASS FOR IT TOO.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how is that kit? better than the 57? the 57 is really no better than a 1/25 scale kit.... is the detail better for the sizE?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 AM~9181219
> *how is that kit? better than the 57? the 57 is really no better than a 1/25 scale kit.... is the detail better for the sizE?
> *


IT HAS A BUCH OF GOOD DETAIL STUFF FOR IT. OVERALL THE KIT IS CLEAN BRO. IF YOU CAN PICK ONE UP, DO SO.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

someday i'll try one out.... something different......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 12:26 AM~9181075
> *COMING SOON.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 badass!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 8 2007, 06:10 AM~9181740
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  badass!!!
> *


x2 and x4! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131

x4 and x6


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:26 PM~9181075
> *COMING SOON.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN BIGGS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:41 PM~9183852
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN BIGGS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.CAN I TAKE SHOWER WITH YOU.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:44 AM~9183868
> *:ugh:
> *


HEY KB ARE U JEALOUS HE LIKES LIL BITCHES THAT DO THIS -----------> :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

U MEMBER MEMBER :0


----------



## lowridermodels

BIGGS ALWAYS COMING OUT WITH SOME CLEAN RIDES


----------



## BiggC

Is that a 1/8th scale??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 8 2007, 02:34 PM~9184646
> *Is that a 1/8th scale??
> *


YUP... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Damn.......... Thats all i can say :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*MRBIGGS DOIN IT "BIGG"*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*DOIN BIG THINGS!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.. :biggrin: 
GOT TO TRY AND STAY ONE STEP AHEAD..


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 12:26 AM~9181075
> *COMING SOON.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   hno: 
That is gonna be clean Big Homie


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 05:22 PM~9184940
> *YUP... :biggrin:
> *



Sweet!!! I can't wait to see this done. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 9 2007, 10:52 PM~9195527
> *Sweet!!!  I can't wait to see this done.  :biggrin:
> *


ONCE I FINISH MY MAIN PROJECT I WILL START ON IT. AND THANK'S BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 9 2007, 10:52 PM~9195527
> *Sweet!!!  I can't wait to see this done.  :biggrin:
> *


Same here, that thing is gonna be CRAZY!!! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

YUP.YUP. CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON IT..  
LOOK WHAT I FOUND...MY PIC OF MY MODELS DONE IN THE EARLY 70'S. I EVEN USED THE RUBBER SEAL'S FOR TIRE'S. LOOK MINI I WAS USING BLACK MARKER PEN TOO.. :biggrin: THIS PIC IS THROW BACK!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 03:22 PM~9204298
> *YUP.YUP. CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON IT..
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND...MY PIC OF MY MODELS DONE IN THE EARLY 70'S. I EVEN USED THE RUBBER SEAL'S FOR TIRE'S. LOOK MINI I WAS USING BLACK MARKER PEN TOO.. :biggrin:  THIS PIC IS THROW BACK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET ! LOL! First time i used a marker it was water maker when i cleared it it run everywhere ! LOL !




Nice to see the start of a MODEL BUILDING KING ! 


Just goes to show all of us that in order to be great you got to keep building !


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 02:22 PM~9204298
> * EARLY 70'S. </span>I EVEN USED THE RUBBER SEAL'S FOR TIRE'S. LOOK MINI I WAS USING BLACK MARKER PEN TOO.. :biggrin:  THIS PIC IS THROW BACK!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## old low&slo

> hey mr biggs
> I have always dug this car and I have been wondering about the body on this.
> did you use a regular 62 vert body and take off the trim or was it a belair hardtop turned into a vert ??? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

IT LOOKS LIKE THE AMT VERT LOOK AT THE TAIL LIGHTS THERES 3 OF THEM SO ITS AN IMPALA SS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2007, 01:22 PM~9204298
> *YUP.YUP. CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON IT..
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND...MY PIC OF MY MODELS DONE IN THE EARLY 70'S. I EVEN USED THE RUBBER SEAL'S FOR TIRE'S. LOOK MINI I WAS USING BLACK MARKER PEN TOO.. :biggrin:  THIS PIC IS THROW BACK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK MORE LIKE KB BUILDS :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

youre right bigdogg had'nt thought about that.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> hey mr biggs
> I have always dug this car and I have been wondering about the body on this.
> did you use a regular 62 vert body and take off the trim or was it a belair hardtop turned into a vert ??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S THE REGULAR 62 VERT. I JUST TOOK OFF ALL THE MOLDING'S
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9205199
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 11 2007, 05:39 PM~9205274
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 11 2007, 02:17 PM~9205144
> *THEY LOOK MORE LIKE KB BUILDS  :biggrin:
> *


nah homie... those are done...


----------



## old low&slo

thank you sir
for answering that for me
DAMN I LOVE THAT CAR !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 11 2007, 07:41 PM~9206153
> *thank you sir
> for answering that for me
> DAMN I LOVE THAT CAR !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM LIL HOMIE... YOU ARE WELCOME.


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE CUDA. GOT TO GET THIS ONE OUT OF THE WAY NEXT. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah Biggs, lovin' that Cuda!


----------



## mademan

Nice Biggs!!! what is the color?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 12 2007, 11:01 PM~9215553
> *Nice Biggs!!! what is the color?
> *


FOREST GREEN. FROM HOK


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2007, 11:04 PM~9215571
> *FOREST GREEN. FROM HOK
> *


Thanks!!

ill have to add some to an order im about to put in!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks good.... u gonna add any graphics to it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 11:16 PM~9215681
> *looks good.... u gonna add any graphics to it?
> *


NA....IM JUST GOING TO LEAVE IT CLEAN & SIMPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2007, 11:58 PM~9215513
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE CUDA. GOT TO GET THIS ONE OUT OF THE WAY NEXT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice Big homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 12 2007, 11:01 PM~9215552
> *Hell yeah Biggs, lovin' that Cuda!
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131

dam Biggs!!! That color is awesome man


----------



## [email protected]

some great rides from a great builder! 

lookin at your rides makes me want to do better on mine! 
thanks for the insparation homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2007, 09:58 PM~9215513
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE CUDA. GOT TO GET THIS ONE OUT OF THE WAY NEXT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking really nice biggs  makes me wanna build one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2007, 07:24 AM~9216919
> *some great rides from a great builder!
> 
> lookin at your rides makes me want to do better on mine!
> thanks for the insparation homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S FOR ALL THE COMPLEMENT'S HOMIE'S...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 11 2007, 06:17 PM~9205144
> *THEY LOOK MORE LIKE KB BUILDS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 13 2007, 04:43 PM~9219934
> *:uh:
> *



I wouldn't be upset KB ! 

3</span></span> kits some time in your life ! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 04:46 PM~9219956
> *I  wouldn't  be  upset  KB  !
> 
> 3</span></span>  kits  some  time  in your  life !  LOL!
> *


  thank you.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 02:46 PM~9219956
> *I  wouldn't  be  upset  KB  !
> 
> 3</span></span>  kits  some  time  in your  life !  LOL!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 04:46 PM~9219956
> *I  wouldn't  be  upset  KB  !
> 
> 3</span></span>  kits  some  time  in your  life !  LOL!
> *


maybe true.but my 3 cars will never have orange peel. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 13 2007, 03:29 PM~9220284
> *maybe true.but my 3 cars will never have orange peel. :0
> *


what cars confused:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

AFTER THE BMF I HAD TO PUT THE FINAL CLEAR COAT'S ON THE 69 IMPALA RAG AND THE ORANGE PEEL GREEN CUDA.  THEY CALL IT ORANGE PEEL...I CALL IT FIRST PLACE. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn big homie that is one wet paint job looks killer as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

That's the money shot right there! Looks Good! :0


----------



## 408models

THEY LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## maxxteezy

so do you actually zap the paintjob in the microwave?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 14 2007, 09:08 AM~9225311
> *so do you actually zap the paintjob in the microwave?
> *


NO, NO, NO, NEVER TURN ON THE OVEN OR MICROWAVE LIKE SOME PEOPLE SAY TO DO, THEY R RETARD'S. THE ONLY REASON FOR THE MICROWAVE IS TO KEEP THE DUST OUT. EVER SINCE I STARTED USING ONE BACK IN 99 I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH DUST OR LINT ON MY PAINT JOB'S.


----------



## maxxteezy

oh, ok. Just curious. I kinda figured that one, I did it today as a matter of fact, no dust at all! Do they still sell the premixed kandy kits from hok? I just checked the website and it look all the way different, and the kits were missing.


----------



## Blue s10

Lookin nice bro


----------



## MARINATE

:0 69


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BOTH ARE LOOKIN REAL GOOD BIGGS !


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S BRO...  
I JUST HAD TO CLEAR THEM SO I CAN GET THEM OUT OF THE WAY. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL! HOPE TO SEE YOU @ CACTUS CLASSIC BIG HOMIE,I HOPE TO SEE ALL THE M.C.B.A AND OTHER HOMIES FROM "LIL" THERE TOO!


----------



## modeljunky

Nice paint jobs. No wires on the 'cuda though. I can fix that.


----------



## Mr Biggs

MOST OF US WILL BE THERE BRO...IT WILL BE A GOOD DAY JUST TO KICK IT ONCE AGAIN BEFORE THE NEXT BIG SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Gangsta!!!!!!  :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 14 2007, 07:57 PM~9230184
> *Nice paint jobs. No wires on the 'cuda though. I can fix that.
> *


I WILL MEET YOU TONIGHT SAME PLACE. WITH THE BIG AND LITTLE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9230198
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>FIRME! ...YO BIGGS......SHHHHH!!!!!!....I GOT YOU SOME HOME GROWN....YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN HOMEZ...CHILE AND LIMON FLAVORED DAWG! :0 [/i]*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2007, 08:12 PM~9230285
> *HELL YEAH. THE LAST BATCH DID ME JUSTICE BRO.</span>*


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST MET UP WITH MODELJUNKY A FEW MIN AGO...THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE BIG AND LITTLE HELLA'S.


----------



## modeljunky

That looks much better! What is that muraled box in the background?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:26 PM~9231299
> *JUST MET UP WITH MODELJUNKY A FEW MIN AGO...THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE BIG AND LITTLE HELLA'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      look at that pro comm 3500


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 14 2007, 10:34 PM~9231348
> *That looks much better! What is that muraled box in the background?
> *


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 07:36 PM~9231367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x-2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 01:26 AM~9181075
> *COMING SOON.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BIGGS, WHAT SCALE IS THIS?


----------



## cruzinlow

LOOKING GOOD BIGGS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 15 2007, 02:16 AM~9232281
> *DAM BIGGS, WHAT SCALE IS THIS?
> *


its the big deuce kit, 1/8 th scale.....


----------



## modeljunky

let me know if you need a photoetch grille.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice stuff like usual biggs


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 06:59 PM~9230198
> *MOST OF US WILL BE THERE BRO...IT WILL BE A GOOD DAY JUST TO KICK IT ONCE AGAIN BEFORE THE NEXT BIG SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 14 2007, 10:26 PM~9231299
> *JUST MET UP WITH MODELJUNKY A FEW MIN AGO...THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE BIG AND LITTLE HELLA'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL i put those on my 69 camaro "midnight stalker"

there from an Xmods from radioshack :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Nov 15 2007, 12:48 PM~9234689
> *LOL i put those on my 69 camaro "midnight stalker"
> 
> there from an Xmods from radioshack :0
> *


NA--THESE ARE FROM PEGASUS. THEY MAKE THEM.


----------



## modeltech

yep!! looks good big homie!! thats whats on my 60 starliner!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SINCE I GET BORED REAL FAST OF JUST BUILDING ONE CAR....I DECIDED TO PAINT THIS 59. IT MIGHT EVEN GO UP FOR SALE. WE WILL SEE. I'LL HAVE IT IN SOME PAINT IN A 1/2 HOUR.  I GOT SOME NEW BLACK DIAMOND.


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN AND I GET FRUSTRADED BUILDING JUST ONE CAR!!!!!! :angry: :angry: I WILL GO HAY WIRE TRYING TWO OR MORE


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: . I wanna see tha 59 wen its done. or after its painted.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 15 2007, 09:49 PM~9238913
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . I wanna see tha 59 wen its done. or after its painted.
> *


  I JUST WANT TO TRY OUT THIS NEW PAINT THEY MIXED FOR ME TODAY.


----------



## Smallz

Damn Biggs looks like we were feeling that same boredum today..........










:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 10:45 PM~9238876
> *SINCE I GET BORED REAL FAST OF JUST BUILDING ONE CAR....I DECIDED TO PAINT THIS 59.  IT MIGHT EVEN GO UP FOR SALE. WE WILL SEE.  I'LL HAVE IT IN SOME PAINT IN A 1/2 HOUR.  I GOT SOME NEW BLACK DIAMOND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ........like i said before , i want one of your rides :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WASN'T FEELING THE BLACK ON THIS ONE SO I CHANGED COLOR'S IN MID STREAM. FROM DIAMOND BLACK TO STRATTO BLUE SHIMRIN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*NICE COLOR HOMIE*


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2007, 12:00 AM~9239704
> *I WASN'T FEELING THE BLACK ON THIS ONE SO I CHANGED COLOR'S IN MID STREAM.  FROM DIAMOND BLACK TO STRATTO BLUE SHIMRIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up big homie the rides are looking good


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that 59 is sexy already Biggs! :0


----------



## spikekid999

damn biggs im lovin that 71 cuda,cant wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 15 2007, 03:33 AM~9232301
> *its the big deuce kit, 1/8 th scale.....
> *


Gracias for the info bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Love the color on that '59!


----------



## pancho1969

rides lookin good Mr.biggs :thumbsup:


were you get these rims at?




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 9 2007, 04:48 PM~7869740
> *HERE IS A FEW MORE BEFORE I CLOSE UP PAINT SHOP FOR THE DAY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: DAM THAT IS SWEET!! HEY BIGGS CALL ME PLEASE!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Damn biggs... You got some fuckin skill brother. You the man!


----------



## chris mineer

looks real good biggs,, what you snag the wheels from and what scale are they?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like 1/18 scale escalade wheels....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 21 2007, 11:36 PM~9279742
> *Damn biggs... You got some fuckin skill brother. You the man!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8895008
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S..
> A FEW OF THE HOMIE'S HAVE BEEN WONDERING HOW I HAVE BEEN  DOING IN PM'S ..THANK'S BRO'S IM COOL.. I HAVE JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY NNL PROJECT & CANT REALLY SHOW PIC'S OF IT.  BEFORE YOU KNOW IT THE NNL WEST WILL BE HERE. BUT HERE ARE 2 SNEAK PEAK'S OF THE FRAME.  ENJOY HOMIE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any progress pix of this pete 359?


----------



## Mr Biggs

YEAH A BUNCH...I WILL DISPLAY ALL THE PICS ON JAN 1ST. THE ONLY REASON BEING IS, IT IS FOR THE NNL WEST AND I DON'T WAN'T TO SHOW TOO MUCH JUST YET. THE SPY'S ARE LURKING. :biggrin: .


----------



## modelsbyroni

cant wait til new years, luv dem rigs! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94roadmaster

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 02:13 AM~7673068
> *NOTHING MUCH. JUST THIS..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckkkkkk were is this from!!! i need a fleeiwood hearse!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

Isn't that the All American Models cast Mr. Biggs?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like it i think there the only ones that offered the limo.....


----------



## 94roadmaster

i want a 94 fleetwood s&s masterpiece funeral coach can anyone make one??


----------



## BODINE

should be getin package today or tomorrow

left this place today ...CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2007, 01:16 PM~9341283
> *should be getin package today or tomorrow
> 
> left this place today ...CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> *


THANK'S BRO JUST GOT HOME AND IT WAS AT THE HOUSE..  .
IM TEARING THAT FUCKER APART AS I TYPE. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

hope you can gwt it to work on somethin :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:04 PM~7663133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHATS UP BIGGS TRIED TO SEND YOU A PM ABOUT THIS CAR BUT AINT WORKIN ANYWAYS A GUY ON EASTCOAST RYDERS FOURM IS LOOKIN FOR ONE OF THESE TO BUILD A REPLICA . HE WANTS TO KNOW WERE TO GET ONE ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 30 2007, 09:54 PM~9345405
> *WHATS UP BIGGS TRIED TO SEND YOU A PM ABOUT THIS CAR BUT AINT WORKIN  ANYWAYS A GUY ON EASTCOAST RYDERS FOURM IS LOOKIN FOR ONE OF THESE TO BUILD A REPLICA . HE WANTS TO KNOW WERE TO GET ONE ?
> *


WE WILL BE CASTING THEM SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

ILL LET HIM KNOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 07:03 PM~9345487
> *WE WILL BE CASTING THEM SOON. :biggrin:
> *


stock conversion????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 10:05 PM~9345507
> *stock conversion?????  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WE WON'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 07:09 PM~9345541
> *WE WON'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY.. :biggrin:
> *


sneak peek pics???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 11:12 PM~9346079
> *sneak peek pics???
> *


 :nono: :nosad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2007, 08:13 PM~9346093
> *:nono:  :nosad:
> *


u can PM them to me... :biggrin: i'll keep it secret.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT THE BMF DONE THIS MORNING ..NOW IT JUST NEED'S THE CLEAR TONIGHT.


----------



## EVIL C

Lookin good Mr biggs


----------



## Blue s10

Looking good. Adjustable?


----------



## LowandBeyond

59 is sexy! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin real nice Biggs :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

Okay Biggs u can send it to me now :biggrin: .


----------



## MKD904

59 is lookin good homie....


----------



## Models IV Life

TIGHT!! HOW MUCH????? GOTTA GET ME A "MR. BIGGS" COLLECTORS PIECE" FOR MY FUTURE LIL BUILDERS TRIBUTE CASE!!!


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT THE CLEAR LAYED DOWN ON THE 59 TONIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKING GOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

*WET!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

WoW look that shine :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN THATS SHINNY


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Nice color & the clear clear came out smooth! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin hella good BIGGS :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 6 2007, 01:32 PM~9390074
> *Nice color & the clear clear came out smooth!  :0
> *


smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM FINALY GOING TO GET TO TRY THE PAINT'S ME AND CEASER CAME UP WITH FOR TESTORS.


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!! i gotta try them


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2007, 09:53 PM~9401597
> *IM FINALY GOING TO GET TO TRY THE PAINT'S ME AND CEASER CAME UP WITH FOR TESTORS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!! i want to try out the black and green!!! but we wont get em here in sask. 
canada FTL!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 7 2007, 09:58 PM~9401634
> *damn!! i want to try out the black and green!!! but we wont get em here in sask.
> canada  FTL!!!
> *


I HOPE TOMORROW IS NICE AND WARM SO I CAN TRY THEM OUT. I CAN'T DO SHIT IN THE PAINT DEPT IT TOO DAM COLD EVEN WITH A HEATER. STILL RAINING TOO.


----------



## twinn

im useing the damn fireplace LOL


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2007, 12:01 AM~9401657
> *I HOPE TOMORROW IS NICE AND WARM SO I CAN TRY THEM OUT.  I CAN'T DO SHIT IN THE PAINT DEPT IT TOO DAM COLD EVEN WITH A HEATER.  STILL RAINING TOO.
> *


Just hope you don't get that storm thats coming in tonight down here.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 7 2007, 10:03 PM~9401663
> *im useing the damn fireplace LOL
> *


INSIDE THE HOUSE IS WARM , BUT THAT DAM GARAGE IS TOO COLD.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2007, 10:04 PM~9401667
> *Just hope you don't get that storm thats coming in tonight down here.
> *


I HOPE NOT. WE HAD A BIG SHOW GOING ON TOMORROW BUT THEY CANCELED IT DUE TO RAIN. IT WAS AT IRWINDALE SPEEDWAY, THE MOONEYE'S SHOW.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 7 2007, 10:07 PM~9401692
> *lookin good
> *


THANK'S BRO.


----------



## chris mineer

what clear do u use?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 7 2007, 10:12 PM~9401717
> *what clear do u use?
> *


RM DIMONT.. BUT THAT SHIT COST A GRIP.


----------



## Blue s10

Must be nice to only have to worry about rain


----------



## chris mineer

RM DIMONT.. BUT THAT SHIT COST A GRIP.

thanks it looks like its worth it..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2007, 12:07 AM~9401690
> *I HOPE NOT. WE HAD A BIG SHOW GOING ON TOMORROW BUT THEY CANCELED IT DUE TO RAIN. IT WAS AT IRWINDALE SPEEDWAY, THE MOONEYE'S SHOW.
> *


That sucks.........I don't know about up there but down here in SD they've had like 28 foot waves because of the storms. We went to Ocean beach and watched em the other night, crazy shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2007, 06:53 PM~9401597
> *IM FINALY GOING TO GET TO TRY THE PAINT'S ME AND CEASER CAME UP WITH FOR TESTORS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried some of those out last month with gregg hutchings..... th nice thing about that paint is it helps cover up mold lines... lays out pretty good but u need to give it kinda heavy coats cuz of the flake in it....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2007, 10:53 PM~9401597
> * :0 YOUR GONNA HAVE TO SEND ME SOME!  *


----------



## MKD904

x2


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 7 2007, 10:20 PM~9401770
> *Must be nice to only have to worry about rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Must be NICE TO HAVE A WHITE CHRISTMAS :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2007, 11:53 PM~9401597
> *IM FINALY GOING TO GET TO TRY THE PAINT'S ME AND CEASER CAME UP WITH FOR TESTORS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have been using the orange. put it on too heavy and sagged it. but I really like this paint alot. gonna be using it alot. wish they would also do a magenta in it.


----------



## Kirby

My only question is, what cans are behind those?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hmm..... one coat? ..... kandy?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 9 2007, 12:14 AM~9407920
> *My only question is, what cans are behind those?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice i like the second from the left, send me a can for my 61...... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

i like the orange, second from right :biggrin: how much a can??


----------



## modelsbyroni

orange laid good 4 me. 5 bucks a can here n northeast ohio.


----------



## spikekid999

whered you get it at? i dont think walmart carries it cuz i havent seen it there. and theres no close hobby shops to me


----------



## old low&slo

my LHS 5 bucks a can


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 9 2007, 05:20 PM~9410943
> *whered you get it at? i dont think walmart carries it cuz i havent seen it there. and theres no close hobby shops to me
> *


2 hobby shops in the area carry them what color u lookin fo. i can check 2sday when i go.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 9 2007, 03:20 PM~9410943
> *whered you get it at? i dont think walmart carries it cuz i havent seen it there. and theres no close hobby shops to me
> *


CLICK MY LINK AT THE BOTTOME OF MY POST. IT WILL GIVE YOU A WHOLE NEW WORLD OF STUFF. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP CARNAL


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND HERE IS THE BLING SHOT.... :0


----------



## MARINATE

SWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## chris mineer

like it hell i love it


----------



## modelsbyroni

sweet as usual!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Clean Big Homie


----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:     Luv it mayne, u gotta sell to me :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

thats sweet MR.BIGGS  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :biggrin: DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNN :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..  

HERE ARE A FEW MORE WITH BETTER LIGHTING.


----------



## twinn

:around: :around:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Smallz

Looks real good :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 9 2007, 07:07 PM~9412591
> *Looks real good :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## wagonguy

:0

gotta try those someday


----------



## MARINATE

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 06:37 PM~9420971
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ALL THE PART'S ARE AT THE CHROME SHOP HOMIE. ONCE I GET THEM BACK IT WILL BE PUT TOGETHER. SO IS ALL THE CHROME FOR THIS ONE AND MY 58 RAG. THE 68 CAPRICE WILL BE PAINTED TOMORROW.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


----------



## aztek_warrior

paint job on the 59 looks amazing homie............ :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 15 2007, 10:51 PM~9463271
> *ALL THE PART'S ARE AT THE CHROME SHOP HOMIE. ONCE I GET THEM BACK IT WILL BE PUT TOGETHER. SO IS ALL THE CHROME FOR THIS ONE AND MY 58 RAG.  THE 68 CAPRICE WILL BE PAINTED TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 9 2007, 07:52 PM~9412475
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S..
> 
> HERE ARE A FEW MORE WITH BETTER LIGHTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Dam Big Bro that is sweet!! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 20 2007, 09:55 PM~9497753
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


GRACIAS 408NUT. 
YOU GOT TO GET BACK INTO THE GAME HOMIE AND POP OUT MORE OF THEM CLEAN ASS BUILD'S. YOU GOING TO THE NNL IN MARCH.?


----------



## lowridermodels

i'll be @ the nnl


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 20 2007, 10:50 PM~9498282
> *i'll be @ the nnl
> *


OH I KNOW YOU WILL BE THERE HOMIE... SO FAR IT'S ME AND TWINN ROLLING UP ...GOT TO BREAK IN THE NEW CADILLAC. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2007, 10:53 PM~9498309
> *OH I KNOW YOU WILL BE THERE HOMIE... SO FAR IT'S ME AND TWINN ROLLING UP ...GOT TO BREAK IN THE NEW CADILLAC.  :biggrin:
> *



you got another new ride? i need to get ahold of beto to reserve me a room


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 20 2007, 10:57 PM~9498348
> *you got another new ride? i need to get ahold of beto to reserve me a room
> *


YEAH" I GOT ME THAT BLACK ON BLACK CADILLAC DTS. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

I NEED ONE OF THESE ......WHO GOT'S ONE FOR SALE.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2007, 11:03 PM~9562392
> *I NEED ONE OF THESE ......WHO GOT'S ONE FOR SALE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm traded mine a week ago for a fiero


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 29 2007, 11:06 PM~9562431
> *damm traded mine a week ago for a fiero
> *


THANK'S ANYWAY'S BRO...GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## cruzinlow

yo biggs i have one that i bought at a thrift store but its put together with out anything being painted i was going to take it a part and billed it but never go around to it


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO,. I'LL BE OUT TOMORROW HITTING A FEW SHOPS. IF I FIND ONE I'LL CALL YOU FROM WHERE I'M AT.


----------



## spikekid999

i turned that stang kit into a elenore from gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 29 2007, 11:11 PM~9562488
> *yo biggs i have one that i bought at a thrift store but its put together with out anything being painted i was going to take it a part and billed it but never go around to it
> *


THANK'S BRO...MINE WAS COMPLETE BUT IT TOOK A DIVE FROM THE TOP SHELF. ALL I REALY NEED IS THE BODY THE REST IS DONE UP. IT WAS MADE FOR A LIL 7 YR OLD KID WHO I PROMISED I WILL HAVE IT FOR HIM AT THE VENTURA SHOW IN JAN.  





PRIMO IF YOU FIND ONE LET ME KNOW. TWINN IS LOOKING TOO. I WILL GO TO PEGASUS TOMORROW AND SEE IF THEY HAVE ANY.

THANK'S GUY'S.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9562545
> *THANK'S BRO...MINE WAS COMPLETE BUT IT TOOK A DIVE FROM THE TOP SHELF. ALL I REALY NEED IS THE BODY THE REST IS DONE UP.  IT WAS MADE FOR A LIL 7 YR OLD KID WHO I PROMISED  I WILL HAVE IT FOR  HIM AT THE When, Where? :dunno:*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 29 2007, 11:20 PM~9562575
> *When, Where? :dunno:
> *


IT'S IN VENTURA FAIRGROUND'S . NOT SURE OF THE DATE. BUT THEY HAVE IT EVERY YEAR. MARK HAS ALL THE INFO I WILL ASK HIM WHEN.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S PRIMO...THANK'S GUY'S. THE HOMIE CEASER JUST PM ME HE HAS THEM. I'LL GO BY HIS SHOP AND PICK IT UP TOMORROW. 

IT'S THE SEMA SPECIAL EDITION.


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm:


----------



## BiggC

Hey Biggs if that doesn't pan out let me know I have the body and a few parts left over from that kit you can have.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2007, 09:15 PM~9569100
> *Hey Biggs if that doesn't pan out let me know I have the body and a few parts left over from that kit you can have.
> *


OK COOL THANK'S BRO.  I WILL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM CARNAL I WAS LOOKING AT YOUR PICS & JUST REALIZED YOUR DOG IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin: FUCKERS SICK!


----------



## 408models

DIDN'T YOU HAVE A MALE AND FEMALE PIT??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2007, 04:39 PM~9575380
> *DAM CARNAL I WAS LOOKING AT YOUR PICS & JUST REALIZED YOUR DOG IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin: FUCKERS SICK!
> *


YEAH HE GOT BIG AS FUCK. HE'S 90LBS NOW BUT WELL BEHAVED AND TRAINED.

SMILEY MY BROTHER ART HAS THE FEMALE. BUT HE HAS HER ALL BULKY. HE MADE HER A BULLY. NUKE RUN'S CIRCLES AROUND HER. HERE IS A PIC OF NUKE'S SISTER "BLUE" :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick rides and sick dogs


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHIPPED THAT ASS.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 1 2008, 09:02 PM~9582746
> *WHIPPED THAT ASS.
> *


oregon whooped that ass last night too


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL IT'S A SAD DAY TODAY....  
I JUST BOUGHT THIS NEW CUTTING MAT. AND NOW I HAVE TO GIVE MY OLD ONE A GOOD PLACE TO REST. THIS FISKARS CUTTING MAT HAS BEEN WITH ME FOR OVER 8 YEAR'S AND HAS BEEN A PART OF EVERY ONE OF MY SHOW BUILD'S, BASIC BUILD'S, AND ALL MY RESIN MASTER'S AND HAS CLOCKED 1,000 'S OF BUILDING HR'S HERE BY MY SIDE..


----------



## lowridermodels

damn! hey biggs you get that address for the ventura show? i posted it up....we out in vegas right now...will be going home tommorow nite!


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 5 2008, 07:24 PM~9616600
> *damn! hey biggs you get that address for the ventura show? i posted it up....we out in vegas right now...will be going  home tommorow nite!
> *


YEAH I GOT IT HOMIE...THANKS.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HEY BIGGS ANY UPDATES ON THE SEMI 300 YET?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2008, 08:47 PM~9616420
> *WELL IT'S A SAD DAY TODAY....
> I JUST BOUGHT THIS NEW CUTTING MAT.  AND NOW I HAVE TO GIVE MY OLD ONE A GOOD PLACE TO REST. THIS FISKARS CUTTING MAT HAS BEEN WITH ME FOR OVER 8 YEAR'S AND HAS BEEN A PART OF EVERY ONE OF MY SHOW BUILD'S, BASIC BUILD'S, AND ALL MY RESIN MASTER'S AND HAS CLOCKED 1,000 'S OF BUILDING HR'S HERE BY MY SIDE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie
if its still useable I need a mat if you want to give it a new home. maybe some of the magic from the mat will rub off on me lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2008, 05:47 PM~9616420
> *WELL IT'S A SAD DAY TODAY....
> I JUST BOUGHT THIS NEW CUTTING MAT.  AND NOW I HAVE TO GIVE MY OLD ONE A GOOD PLACE TO REST. THIS FISKARS CUTTING MAT HAS BEEN WITH ME FOR OVER 8 YEAR'S AND HAS BEEN A PART OF EVERY ONE OF MY SHOW BUILD'S, BASIC BUILD'S, AND ALL MY RESIN MASTER'S AND HAS CLOCKED 1,000 'S OF BUILDING HR'S HERE BY MY SIDE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say you frame it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## ronsportin

Your builds are incredible man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 9 2007, 04:48 PM~9411175
> *AND HERE IS THE BLING SHOT.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any updates????? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND GOT THE CHROME IN FOR THE 59 TODAY SO NOW I CAN FINISH THIS..


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## BiggC

:0 I'm loving that color on the '58.

Damn looky at all that chrome.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie.... uffin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 11:01 PM~9875070
> *:0  :0
> *



X2


----------



## BiggC

:0 I'm loving that color on the '58.

Damn looky at all that chrome.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 11:01 PM~9875070
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin nicee :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIE'S.... 
I WILL TRY AND GET THEM BUILT FOR THE NNL ALSO.


----------



## twinn

jessica said she will take the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

damn!!!!! nice color on the 58, what is it? loooks great as always.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 11:10 PM~9875145
> *jessica said she will take the 58 :biggrin:
> *


JUST TELL THE TRUTH YOU WANT' IT. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2008, 12:12 AM~9875156
> *JUST TELL THE TRUTH YOU WANT' IT.  :biggrin:
> *


"is that the one he is makeing for me daddy,look its purple to" :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2008, 12:12 AM~9875156
> *JUST TELL THE TRUTH YOU WANT' IT.  :biggrin:
> *


"is that the one he is makeing for me daddy,look its purple to" :0


----------



## cruzinlow

i dont think TWINN is the only one that wants that shit homie, the rides are comin out freakin nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 11:11 PM~9875148
> *damn!!!!! nice color on the 58, what is it? loooks great as always.
> *


PURPLE PASSION WITH SOME BLUE PEARL MIXED INTO IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 11:14 PM~9875174
> *"is that the one he is makeing for me daddy,look its purple to" :0
> *


 :tears: STRAIGHT TO THE HEART...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2008, 12:16 AM~9875196
> *:tears: STRAIGHT TO THE HEART...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 11:14 PM~9875178
> *i dont think TWINN is the only one that wants that shit homie, the rides are comin out freakin nice bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2.... .. :tears: I want it, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 11:17 PM~9875217
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL GO TO OUR WAREHOUSE TOMORROW AND PICK HER ONE UP SINCE I GOT THE PAINT OUT. IS THAT THE ONE SHE WANT'S? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 5 2008, 11:03 PM~9875079
> *:0  I'm loving that color on the '58.
> 
> Damn looky at all that chrome.
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

what's your thoughts on the Revell 58 vs the AMT? I thought the engine is pretty weak on the diecast I had, but didn't really look at it beyond that. I haven't seen anyone else build it up yet. Does the separate chrome make it worth it?


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs how much does it cost to enter a car in nnl


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 6 2008, 08:07 AM~9876570
> *what's your thoughts on the Revell 58 vs the AMT?  I thought the engine is pretty weak on the diecast I had, but didn't really look at it beyond that.  I haven't seen anyone else build it up yet.  Does the separate chrome make it worth it?
> *


THE 58 IS OK IT JUST HAS A BUNCH OF DEEP CASTING LINE'S THAT ARE HARD TO GET RID OF. AS FOR THE CHROME IT'S PRETTY NICE STUFF PLUS IT HAS ALL THE GOODIE'S TOO. I THINK IM GOING TO DO A FULL BODY MURAL ON THIS ONE LIKE THE LORD OF THE RING'S.:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 30 2007, 12:35 AM~9562728
> *THANK'S PRIMO...THANK'S GUY'S. THE HOMIE CEASER JUST PM ME HE HAS THEM. I'LL GO BY HIS SHOP AND PICK IT UP TOMORROW.
> 
> IT'S THE SEMA SPECIAL EDITION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERES A PIC FOR YOU BRO!! WITH YOUR SKILLS THIS WOULD BE A GREAT ADDITON TO YOUR COLLECTION


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 30 2007, 01:35 AM~9562728
> *THANK'S PRIMO...THANK'S GUY'S. THE HOMIE CEASER JUST PM ME HE HAS THEM. I'LL GO BY HIS SHOP AND PICK IT UP TOMORROW.
> 
> IT'S THE SEMA SPECIAL EDITION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are they?
i could sned u some cash and u could get me one


----------



## tequila sunrise

lord of the rings? that would be different. what i would like to see is a mural of some naked bitches, alcohol, guns and money....damn i wish i had the capabilities and equipment to do murals


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2008, 01:00 AM~9875058
> *AND GOT THE CHROME IN FOR THE 59 TODAY SO NOW I CAN FINISH THIS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this mean my chrome is in also? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2008, 03:06 PM~9879145
> *how much are they?
> i could sned u some cash and u could get me one
> *


YOU CAN GET THEM FROM MY WEB PAGE.

http://stores.ebay.com/COLLECTORSCHOICETOYS-HOBBIESINC

M.C.B.A. MEMBER'S JUST PUT YOU FROM M.C.B.A. SO I WILL KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND YOU WILL GET AN EXTRA 10% OFF.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2008, 03:07 PM~9879152
> *this mean my chrome is in also?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YUP :biggrin: HERE IS SOME OF IT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 06:39 PM~9880528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: IM STILL LOOKING FOR A NEW PLATTER.


----------



## LowandBeyond

bling bling :0 :0


----------



## Waco

Dr.Nitrus got a dude that does chrome plating for a good price, and also wit about a week turnaround!!!! hit me up i got tha email addy! :biggrin: Pm me if interested.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 7 2008, 09:58 PM~9891848
> *Dr.Nitrus got a dude that does chrome plating for a good price, and also wit about a week turnaround!!!! hit me up i got tha email addy! :biggrin:  Pm me if interested.
> *


YEAH HE TOLD ME ABOUT THEM I SENT A FEW THING'S TO SEE HOW IT COME'S OUT. THANKS ANYWAY HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT BORED TONIGHT AND LAYED SOME PAINT AND CLEAR DOWN ON MY 58 RAG.  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

love your paints Biggs homie! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2008, 01:46 AM~9931123
> *love your paints Biggs homie!    :0
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. 
THE COLOR IS PURPLE WITH A BLUE ICE PEARL, BUT THE CAMERA ONLY SHOW'S THE BLUE. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

you can deffently see some purple in there also!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya biggs lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

looks good :cheesy:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 13 2008, 02:14 AM~9931195
> *hellz ya biggs lookin good :thumbsup:
> *



X2!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good big homie as usual


----------



## 408models

thats bad ass bro :thumbsup: u bringin thtat to NNL

what up with tha 300 coupe??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin like a purple haze kinda nice work bigg


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2008, 10:38 PM~9931103
> *GOT BORED TONIGHT AND LAYED SOME PAINT AND CLEAR DOWN ON MY 58 RAG.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin sick bro.... thats the one for twinn's daughter right?  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S....  

NA, SHE WANT'S A PINK ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 05:34 PM~9937401
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> 
> NA, SHE WANT'S A PINK ONE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN FIRME BIGG DOGG....YOU KILL'EN THEM ALL PRIMO...I KNOW I DONT STAND A CHANCE AGAINST THE BIGG DOGGS....BUT I GOTTA REP THE BIGG BADD ASS M.C.B.A.


----------



## DoUgH

hey biggs show use the pics of your new paint booth i read about on the truck site :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 13 2008, 09:16 PM~9937801
> *hey biggs show use the pics of your new paint booth i read about on the truck site  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S....  

DOUGH THE BOOTH IS IN MY NNL PROJECT POST... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 13 2008, 09:16 PM~9937801
> *hey biggs show use the pics of your new paint booth i read about on the truck site  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YA GO HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM SERVER...


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD MR.BIGGS :biggrin: 

HOW BIG IS THE FAN ON YOUR BOOTH ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 13 2008, 09:42 PM~9938028
> *LOOKIN GOOD MR.BIGGS  :biggrin:
> 
> HOW BIG IS THE FAN ON YOUR BOOTH ?
> *


IT'S NOT THAT BIG AS YOU CAN SEE ON THE GLASS IT STILL FOG'S UP WITH OVER SPRAY. I GOT TO FIND ME A GOOD ONE. I STILL GOT ALOT OF STUFF TO DO TO THE BOOTH BEFORE IT'S COMPLETE.

IT'S 40 INCH WIDE BY 26 INCH HIGHT BY 32 INCH DEEP. NOW THAT'S A BIG ASS BOOTH. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH

damn i might have to build one again so i can start paintin in my basement. but maybe put a box fan on the back with a sheet metal funnel to vent out fumes


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 09:44 PM~9938060
> *IT'S NOT THAT BIG AS YOU CAN SEE ON THE GLASS IT STILL FOG'S UP WITH OVER SPRAY.  I GOT TO FIND ME A GOOD ONE.  I STILL GOT ALOT OF STUFF TO DO TO THE BOOTH BEFORE IT'S COMPLETE.
> 
> IT'S 40 INCH WIDE BY 26 INCH HIGHT BY 32 INCH DEEP.  NOW THAT'S A BIG ASS BOOTH. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Lets see your vert!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 13 2008, 10:00 PM~9938179
> *Lets see your vert!!!
> *


THEY ARE ALL STILL WET. CAN'T TOUCH THEM YET.


----------



## SOLOW Models

ahhh okie dokie!


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T KNOW WHY THE CAMERA ONLY WANT'S TO PICK UP THIS COLOR.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin




----------



## Waco

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:   :wow: :wow: 
DDDDAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN BIGGS!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:53 PM~9938970
> *DON'T KNOW WHY THE CAMERA ONLY WANT'S TO PICK UP THIS COLOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all i see is "Moonflower" :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 14 2008, 12:00 AM~9939020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a bad ass ride!!!


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass color. Looks WAY better in the full purple than the blue. Is the blue pics with flash on? I done a few cars a burple color and blue picks up more than the purple even tho the purple is the color you see in person.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 VERY SWEET COLOR BRO!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS IN PERSON


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2008, 12:27 AM~9939418
> *:0 VERY SWEET COLOR BRO!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS IN PERSON
> *


Fuckin Albert/beto/dominguez/sanchez/rojo/delgato! Your sig cracks me the fuck up.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

:wow: :wow: the 58 looks good biggs...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:cheesy: :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

B A D that is a clean color there Bigg Homie


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 14 2008, 04:01 PM~9942756
> *B A D  that is a clean color there Bigg Homie
> *


 X 2


----------



## undead white boy

very nice cant wait to see more


----------



## Mr Biggs

WEN'T TO PIC UP A FEW SET'S OF 1301 FOR MY BUILD'S.


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro im really likin this one :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Waco

Lookin good Biggs!!! Damn that sweet!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## mcloven

damn thats a nice 58


----------



## 1low64

I dont even need to say it. You know whats up bro.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 14 2008, 06:40 PM~9944863
> *WEN'T TO PIC UP A FEW SET'S OF 1301 FOR MY BUILD'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

Do you do anything to the rims to make them shine more? I noticed yours are alot cleaner then the ones i have bought in the past? 

That car is killer so far!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS

do u sell these carsssss??????? i would like to buy one i have a 67 ss can u make one name your priccccccccccccce!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 14 2008, 08:55 AM~9940113
> *Fuckin Albert/beto/dominguez/sanchez/rojo/delgato! Your sig cracks me the fuck up.
> *


YOU FORGOT THE LOPEZ/SANCHEZ/CARDINAL CAVRON!! GOOD YOU SEE YO UP IN HERE BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 14 2008, 12:53 AM~9938970
> *DON'T KNOW WHY THE CAMERA ONLY WANT'S TO PICK UP THIS COLOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn anthony that shit is tight see you at nnl :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 15 2008, 02:56 AM~9947739
> *damn anthony that shit is tight see you at nnl :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S 4 THE COMP'S HOMIE'S...  

SEE YOU THERE DOG.


----------



## RaiderPride

Rag looking tight........the purple pearl looks good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BIGGS that 58 is sexy ! I see you got the chrome back already ! How was it this time ! Did we find a good plater yet ?


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: looks sik


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2008, 09:47 PM~9946991
> *YOU FORGOT THE LOPEZ/SANCHEZ/CARDINAL CAVRON!! GOOD YOU SEE YO UP IN HERE BRO!! :biggrin:
> *



Ha ha! I know but its hard to remember all 26 of your names.


----------



## lowridermodels

Damn damn damn! That's clean big homie!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2008, 08:35 AM~9948522
> *BIGGS  that    58  is  sexy  !    I  see  you  got  the  chrome  back  already  !    How  was  it  this  time  !    Did  we  find  a  good  plater  yet ?
> *


 :nono: THIS ONE WAS NO GOOD EITHER...I JUST SENT A FEW THING'S BACK EAST TO GET DONE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 15 2008, 05:24 PM~9951748
> *:nono: THIS ONE WAS NO GOOD EITHER...I JUST SENT A FEW THING'S BACK EAST TO GET DONE.
> *


 Man ! Sorry to hear that ! It looks good on flim :biggrin: !


----------



## southside groovin

man that 58 is dope. cant wait to get started on my next 1 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 15 2008, 01:24 PM~9951748
> *:nono: THIS ONE WAS NO GOOD EITHER...I JUST SENT A FEW THING'S BACK EAST TO GET DONE.
> *


----------



## MARINATE

I'LL BE IN TOWN TOMARROW TO PICK UP MY 58! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Is almost done... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.... way easier with the separate trim huh.... lets see it side by side with the blue vert


----------



## mademan

damn!!!!

man I wish I could hammer out clean ass builds as fast as you!!!
lol.. wish I had somewhere to paint!!..hell id still be slow, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 01:25 AM~9955931
> *damn.... way easier with the separate trim huh.... lets see it side by side with the blue vert
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:28 AM~9955952
> *:dunno:
> *


I think he thinks the shots of it lookin blue are a separate car.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 AM~9955910
> *Is almost done... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks even cleaner with the skirts biggs looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 AM~9955910
> *Is almost done... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Mr Biggs. Damn that mutha is Sweet!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 16 2008, 03:35 AM~9956142
> *Nice Mr Biggs. Damn that mutha is Sweet!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x1,000,000 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Very Nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Feb 15 2008, 10:28 PM~9955952-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 08:13 PM~7808759
> *ALMOST DONE, JUST NEED THE DOOR'S TO DRY. THEN IT'S ON TO THE NEXT ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 AM~9955910
> *Is almost done... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm homie that ride is super clean you are the man homie


----------



## undead white boy

THAT THING IS SWEET


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 08:49 AM~9956819
> *
> *


RO THAT 58 RAG GOT PUT IN THE PART'S BOX.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 04:09 PM~9958928
> *RO THAT 58 RAG GOT PUT IN THE PART'S BOX.
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin: WHY BIGGS????? THAT FUCKER WAS CLEAN!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2008, 02:29 PM~9959031
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:  WHY BIGGS????? THAT FUCKER WAS CLEAN!
> *


x-2....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 06:09 PM~9958928
> *RO THAT 58 RAG GOT PUT IN THE PART'S BOX.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## undead white boy

hell if u dont want it ill take it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I WAS JUST BOUT TO SAY THAT TOO


----------



## low4oshow

want to sell it?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 05:42 PM~9959090
> *x-2....
> *


X3..................


----------



## Pokey

Damn, that purple '58 is gonna be a real head turner!!!!


----------



## lb808

Hey, Mr.biggs. I was told you would be able to help me with this. I'm in need of PAINT. Please PM me if this is possible.










Shot at 2008-02-17


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 17 2008, 01:54 AM~9961729
> *Damn, that purple '58 is gonna be a real head turner!!!!
> *



X2  



and where you been? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2008, 11:16 PM~9968144
> *X2
> and where you been?    :biggrin:
> *


I GOT 2 WEEK'S TO GET ALL MY PROJECT'S DONE..  I GOT A FEW MORE I HAVENT SHOWN. GOT TO SAVE SOMETHING FOR THE SHOW. :biggrin: 
YOU WILL SEE SOME CRAZY SHIT IN 2 WEEK'S.  

Ib 808 I GET ALL MY PAIN'T FROM MY HOMIE. OR COAST AIR BRUSH. ALL THE PEARL'S OR BASE IS FROM COAST AND THE BASIC PAINT IS FROM MY HOMIE..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 17 2008, 08:34 PM~9968251
> *I GOT 2 WEEK'S TO GET ALL MY PROJECT'S DONE..    I GOT A FEW MORE I HAVENT SHOWN.  GOT TO SAVE SOMETHING FOR THE SHOW. :biggrin:
> YOU WILL SEE SOME CRAZY SHIT IN 2 WEEK'S.
> 
> Ib 808 I GET ALL MY PAIN'T FROM MY HOMIE. OR COAST AIR BRUSH. ALL THE PEARL'S OR BASE IS FROM COAST AND THE BASIC PAINT IS FROM MY HOMIE..
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

OK HERE WE GO. THE REASON I WAS LOOKING FOR ONE OF THESE MUSTANG'S WAS LAST YEAR AT THE OXNARD SHOW A LIL 8 YR OLD BOY WALKED UP TO ME AND WAS FOLLOWING ME AROUND THE WHOLE SHOW, ALL DAY LONG, HE ASKED ME IF I COULD BUILD THIS MODEL FOR HIM AND PUT BIG RIMS ON IT, SO I TOLD HIM YES. BACK THEN I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO BUILD IT SO I ASKED POKEY IF HE CAN DO IT FOR ME AND HE SAID YES. SO HE BUILT IT REAL NICE AND CLEAN. THE SAD PART WAS I LOST THE LIL KID'S ADDY THAT HE PUT IN THE BOX AND ALSO HAD THE BOX FALL FROM MY TOP SHELF AND BROKE INTO A BUNCH OF PEICES  SO I HAD TO REDO IT. NOW WHEN I GO TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND I CAN HAND IT TO HIM, I HOPE HE LIKE'S IT. I SHOULD HAVE IT DONE BY SUNDAY.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2008, 05:55 PM~10000559
> *OK HERE WE GO.  THE REASON I WAS LOOKING FOR ONE OF THESE MUSTANG'S WAS LAST YEAR AT THE OXNARD SHOW A LIL 8 YR OLD BOY WALKED UP TO ME AND WAS FOLLOWING ME AROUND THE WHOLE SHOW, ALL DAY LONG, HE ASKED ME IF I COULD BUILD THIS MODEL FOR HIM AND PUT BIG RIMS ON IT, SO I TOLD HIM YES.  BACK THEN I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO BUILD IT SO I ASKED POKEY IF HE CAN DO IT FOR ME AND HE SAID YES.  SO HE BUILT IT REAL NICE AND CLEAN. THE SAD PART WAS I LOST THE LIL KID'S ADDY THAT HE PUT IN THE BOX AND ALSO HAD THE BOX FALL FROM MY TOP SHELF AND BROKE INTO A BUNCH OF PEICES   SO I HAD TO REDO IT.  NOW WHEN I GO TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND I CAN HAND IT TO HIM, I HOPE HE LIKE'S IT.  I SHOULD HAVE IT DONE BY MONDAY.
> 
> *


 :tears: you the man big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^ good man ..


----------



## DoUgH

stang looks good homie


----------



## MARINATE

THATS GANGSTA CARNAL..ANYTHING FOR THE KIDS


----------



## SOLOW Models

Thats a baddass color!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 21 2008, 09:07 PM~10000731
> * THATS GANGSTA CARNAL..ANYTHING FOR THE KIDS
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S...  

YOU SAID IT BEST CARNALITO. ANYTHING FOR THE KID'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats very cool of you man!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10000932
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> YOU SAID IT BEST CARNALITO.  ANYTHING FOR THE KID'S. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

ANY PICS OF AN EVIL JOKER WILL HELP OUT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

that stang is SWEET!!! :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

this looks easy


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Way cool build BIGGS ! That little dude is going to be so happy ! He'll have a smile from ear to ear !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10001115
> *that stang is SWEET!!!    :0
> *


THANK'S MY BROTHER......  

IT SUPPOSED TO BE BLACK I THOUGHT IT WASA BLACK. OH WELL. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

DAMN MAN UR PROBABLY GOING TO HAVE THAT KID LOOKING UP TO U AS IF U WERE A GOD 
THE LITTLE HOMIE IS PROBABLY SHIT HIS PANTS HELL I WOULD IF U DID THAT FOR ME


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10001385
> *Way    cool  build  BIGGS  !  That  little  dude  is  going  to  be  so  happy  !    He'll  have  a  smile    from  ear  to  ear !
> *


I HOPE SO... :biggrin: 

AND THANK'S FOR THE PIC BLAZEUM I MIGHT USE THAT ONE...


----------



## youcantfademe

thats awesome biggs.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10001516
> *thats awesome biggs.....
> *


  THANK'S BRO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE 58 RAG IS ALMOST DONE TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

no prob! the 58 is lookin 2 sweet homie.....


----------



## SOLO1

all i can say is DAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUY'S....  

I THINK I FOUND THE JOKER. IT'S ALMOST LIKE BLAZEUM PIC.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^ woh thats a keeper ...


----------



## MKD904

Looking good as always little man..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You're going this weekend....right....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 21 2008, 10:51 PM~10002010
> *Looking good as always little man.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> You're going this weekend....right....
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2008, 10:03 PM~10001564
> *THE 58 RAG IS ALMOST DONE TOO.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this 58 rag alot bro!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 21 2008, 10:57 PM~10002059
> *I like this 58 rag alot bro!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO...  
THE PICS DON'T DO IT ANY JUSTICE.


----------



## BODINE

nice 58 !!!

And love what your doing for the kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

You are a good man homie!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo

:thumbsup: Pretty kool to have someone look up to you! The 58 rag looks so sweet, if gives me a tooth ache......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 22 2008, 10:51 AM~10004360
> *:thumbsup: Pretty kool to have someone look up to you! The 58 rag looks so sweet, if gives me a tooth ache......
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
AND YOU KNOW ANYTHING FOR THE NEXT GENERATION OF BUILDER'S. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2008, 04:39 PM~10007772
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> AND YOU KNOW ANYTHING FOR THE NEXT GENERATION OF BUILDER'S. :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea..... my son gonna be sweeping the junior category as soon as i get him building :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10002084
> *THANKS BRO...
> THE PICS DON'T DO IT ANY JUSTICE.
> *


THAT IS SO VERY TRUE! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO!!


----------



## twinn

hno: hno: 
FINISHED YET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 23 2008, 11:38 PM~10015877
> *hno:  hno:
> JUST FINISHED IT. :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHAT I GOT INSTORE FOR THEM FOOL'S TOMORROW AND AT THE NNL.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BiggC

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

DAMN that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2008, 03:26 AM~10016341
> *JUST FINISHED IT.  :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHAT I GOT INSTORE FOR THEM FOOL'S  TOMORROW AND AT THE NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Have to bring it to the new page so no one misses it. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

^ ooooh shit!, lol

that is damn nice. love the color, love the chop. excellent job


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE PRIMO, WHAT SCALE?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 24 2008, 03:38 AM~10016392
> *NICE PRIMO, WHAT SCALE?
> *


I believe it's a 1/8 scale.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:39 AM~10016399
> *I believe it's a 1/8 scale.
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S.. :biggrin: 
PRIMO IT'S THE 1/8 SCALE 32 FORD, WITH A LITTLE TWIST. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND HERE IS A PICK OF THE FINISHED MUSTANG FOR THE LIL KID TOMORROW. AND THANK'S POKEY FOR THE TIME AND EFFORT THAT WHENT INTO BUILDING THE OTHER ONE FOR ME. THE HOOD WITH THE MURAL IS DONE IT'S IN THE SPRAY BOOTH DRYING.


----------



## Pokey

That '32 is amazing Biggs, absolute perfection!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2008, 01:50 AM~10016440
> *AND HERE IS A PICK OF THE FINISHED MUSTANG FOR THE LIL KID TOMORROW.  AND THANK'S POKEY FOR THE TIME AND EFFORT THAT WHENT INTO BUILDING THE OTHER ONE FOR ME.  THE HOOD WITH THE MURAL IS DONE IT'S IN THE SPRAY BOOTH DRYING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Other one? What happened to the one I built? :0


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :worship: :0 :worship:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :0


----------



## undead white boy

GOD GOD THEYRE BOTH SICK AS FUCK BRO 
THAT KID IS GOING TO DIE OF A HEART CONDITION BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2008, 02:26 AM~10016341
> *JUST FINISHED IT.  :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHAT I GOT INSTORE FOR THEM FOOL'S  TOMORROW AND AT THE NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS BEAUTIFULL!!!! SWEET RIDE BRO


----------



## ElRafa

Very Nice Big Homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie..... they gonna need to give u 2 best of show awards for this and the rig..... :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10016341
> *JUST FINISHED IT.  :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHAT I GOT INSTORE FOR THEM FOOL'S  TOMORROW AND AT THE NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10020307
> *    Very Nice Big Homie
> *



X2


----------



## DoUgH

32 looks killer homie, your bound to come home next week with some hardware


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10020344
> *damn homie..... they gonna need to give u 2 best of show awards for this and the rig.....  :0  :0
> *



x2 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10021892
> *x2  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X3


----------



## old low&slo

hey mr biggs
was the kid at the show and if he was how did he like the mustang ???
fill us in please.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin sweet mr biggs


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2008, 02:26 AM~10016341
> *BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2008, 02:26 AM~10016341
> *JUST FINISHED IT.  :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHAT I GOT INSTORE FOR THEM FOOL'S  TOMORROW AND AT THE NNL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 25 2008, 02:35 AM~10023206
> *hey mr biggs
> was the kid at the show and if he was how did he like the mustang ???
> fill us in please.
> *


THE KID DIDEN'T SHOW UP.  OH WELL MAYBE NEXT YEAR. I HAVE AND TALKED TO A FEW PEOPLE THAT LIVE OUT THERE THAT MIGHT KNOW WHO HE IS, SO I LEFT THEM MY ADDY JUST IN CASE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT BACK FROM COAST AIRBRUSH. I PICKED UP 10 MORE CRAZY PAINT'S LIKE THIS ONE. NOW I GOT SOME PAINTING TO DO. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that looks like the color of eastsides truck.


but whats up biggs what u been up to the past few days?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 05:35 PM~10027446
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM COAST AIRBRUSH. I PICKED UP 10 MORE CRAZY PAINT'S LIKE THIS ONE.  NOW I GOT SOME PAINTING TO DO. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what paints are those?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2008, 04:36 PM~10027456
> *that looks like the color of eastsides truck.
> but whats up biggs what u been up to the past few days?*


BUILDING!!!!!! LIKE EVERY ONE SHOULD BE DOING.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2008, 07:36 PM~10027456
> *that looks like the color of eastsides truck.
> but whats up biggs what u been up to the past few days?
> *


It's very close...I got "House of Kolor" Ice Blue :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2008, 04:37 PM~10027459
> *what paints are those?
> *


 :nono: I WILL TELL YOU AFTER I GET SOMETHING PAINTED WITH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10027446
> *And I got some cars that need painting. What a coinkidink! :biggrin:*


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10027472
> *:nono: I WILL TELL YOU AFTER I GET SOMETHING PAINTED WITH IT. :biggrin:
> *


You Model is Sweet...It's a winner Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

PMed


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 05:39 PM~10027472
> *:nono: I WILL TELL YOU AFTER I GET SOMETHING PAINTED WITH IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S EASTSIDE...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 05:43 PM~10027499
> *THANK'S EASTSIDE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2008, 04:45 PM~10027510
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 03:50 PM~10027542
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:  Teaser! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST TRYING OUT SOME OF THE PAINT'S I PICKED UP TODAY..HERE IS SOME CANDY WILD CHERRY ON MY SKYLINE.


----------



## lowridermodels

DAMN PRIMO.....THAT PAINT IS FIRME!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 25 2008, 05:53 PM~10027556
> *:twak:  :twak:  Teaser! :thumbsup:
> *


x2.


----------



## LowandBeyond

those paint colors are nice!! Can't wait to see them on a ride. :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 04:37 PM~10028950
> *JUST TRYING OUT SOME OF THE PAINT'S I PICKED UP TODAY..HERE IS SOME CANDY WILD CHERRY ON MY SKYLINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at that fukkin shine.... :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 25 2008, 09:58 PM~10030483
> *look at that fukkin shine....  :0  :0
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S..  
AND IT NOT EVEN CLEARED YET. I JUST ADDED A LITTLE BIT OF CLEAR TO THE CANDY SO I CAN COLOR SAND IT BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 24 2008, 01:50 AM~10016440
> *AND HERE IS A PICK OF THE FINISHED MUSTANG FOR THE LIL KID TOMORROW.  AND THANK'S POKEY FOR THE TIME AND EFFORT THAT WHENT INTO BUILDING THE OTHER ONE FOR ME.  THE HOOD WITH THE MURAL IS DONE IT'S IN THE SPRAY BOOTH DRYING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Other one? What happened? :0 

No problem Biggs, it was a pleasure.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 25 2008, 10:55 PM~10031092
> *Other one? What happened? :0
> 
> No problem Biggs, it was a pleasure.
> *


IT TOOK A DIVE FROM THE TOP SHELF AND ONLY THE GUT'S AND ENGINE MADE IT.  :angel:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 11:58 PM~10031670
> *IT TOOK A DIVE FROM THE TOP SHELF AND ONLY THE GUT'S AND ENGINE MADE IT.   :angel:
> *




Rest In Peices


----------



## chris mineer

those are sic.. an wat your dowing for that kid makes me even more glad to be part of the mcba .. thats the way it should be insted of all the shit .. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 11:58 PM~10031670
> *IT TOOK A DIVE FROM THE TOP SHELF AND ONLY THE GUT'S AND ENGINE MADE IT.   :angel:
> *


Damn, that sucks, sorry to hear that! Did you use the guts and engine on the one in the pic, or did you start from scratch.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 26 2008, 02:37 AM~10032287
> *Damn, that sucks, sorry to hear that! Did you use the guts and engine on the one in the pic, or did you start from scratch.
> *


I USED ALL THE GUT'S AND ENGINE YOU BUILT. :biggrin: 


GOT THE CLEAR LAYED DOWN ON THE SKYLINE LAST NIGHT.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2008, 12:58 AM~10031670
> *IT TOOK A DIVE FROM THE TOP SHELF AND ONLY THE GUT'S AND ENGINE MADE IT.   :angel:
> *


if you want to throw shit around.why dont you build paper airplanes? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 25 2008, 04:43 PM~10027499
> *THANK'S EASTSIDE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yo Biggs how much to paint a 59 Impala for me this Kolor???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 26 2008, 05:01 PM~10036560
> *Yo Biggs how much to paint a 59 Impala for me this Kolor???? :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THE KIT OR YOU WANT ME TO GET IT.? ALSO THE CAR HAS GOT TO BE BARE METAL FOILED BEFORE CLEAR OR I CAN'T CLEAR IT.


----------



## cruzinlow

:0 holy shit bro, :0 them builds r lookin sick, im really likin that red :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 26 2008, 05:50 PM~10036987
> *:0 holy shit bro, :0  them builds r lookin sick, im really likin that red :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S BRO....  
IT'S FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2008, 07:17 PM~10037159
> *THANK'S BRO....
> IT'S FOR SALE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## skeazy

MAAAAN WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU USE??????????? YOUR STUFF ALWAYS TURNS OUT LIKE CANDY!!!!!! THAT PAINT IS COLD!!


----------



## Pokey

That Skyline...damn...that paint is beautiful!

Nice work Biggs, as always!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10039125
> *That Skyline...damn...that paint is beautiful!
> 
> Nice work Biggs, as always!
> *


x2!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10039125
> *That Skyline...damn...that paint is beautiful!
> 
> Nice work Biggs, as always!
> *


X-3 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Feb 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10037552
> *MAAAAN WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU USE??????????? YOUR STUFF ALWAYS TURNS OUT LIKE CANDY!!!!!! THAT PAINT IS COLD!!
> *


IT'S HOK.. IT'S ALL IN THE PREP WORK, AND THE CLEAR I USE HELP'S OUT. IT MAKE'S A BIG DIFFERANCE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE TO MY FINISHED LIST. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

DDDAAAAMMMNNN that shit is SSSWWWWWEEEETTT :0 :0 :0 nice bro


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 28 2008, 03:13 AM~10048277
> *DDDAAAAMMMNNN that shit is SSSWWWWWEEEETTT :0  :0  :0  nice  bro
> *


X2 it's sweet Biggs!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Feb 28 2008, 01:13 AM~10048277-->
> 
> 
> 
> DDDAAAAMMMNNN that shit is SSSWWWWWEEEETTT :0  :0  :0  nice  bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggC_@Feb 28 2008, 01:20 AM~10048304
> *X2 it's sweet Biggs!!
> *




X3........I'm droolin! :0


----------



## tyhodge07

badass, but not enough rubber in the rear


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 28 2008, 01:13 AM~10048277
> *DDDAAAAMMMNNN that shit is SSSWWWWWEEEETTT :0  :0  :0  nice  bro
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10039125
> *That Skyline...damn...that paint is beautiful!
> 
> Nice work Biggs, as always!
> *



X 2 Bigg Homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's for the comp's homie's..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 28 2008, 08:17 AM~10048960
> *X 2 Bigg Homie
> *


x3 very nice!!!!!!!!!
:worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 27 2008, 11:53 PM~10048548
> *badass, but not enough rubber in the rear
> *


always got somethin to say...... 

killin em Biggs.....  probably blow away any of the other big dueces out there...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10054623
> *always got somethin to say......
> 
> killin em Biggs.....    probably blow away any of the other big dueces out there...
> *


IT'S ALWAY'S THE GUY WHO DON'T BUILD SHIT, THAT ALWAY'S HAS SOMETHING STUPID TO SAY. IT'S A SHOW ROD NOT A DRAG CAR.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 12:50 AM~10048189
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>STUNNING!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S BRO...  
JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP THE FIGURE'S FOR MY 300 RIG.. :0


----------



## Waco

Sweet bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Nice, those will go great with the 300 build!!


----------



## BODINE

PICS OF THE CAR GOING IN THE TRAILER ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Feb 28 2008, 11:01 PM~10054623-->
> 
> 
> 
> always got somethin to say......
> 
> killin em Biggs.....    probably blow away any of the other big dueces out there...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 11:56 PM~10055088
> *IT'S ALWAY'S THE GUY WHO DON'T BUILD SHIT, THAT ALWAY'S HAS SOMETHING STUPID TO SAY.  IT'S A SHOW ROD NOT A DRAG CAR.
> *


i got somethin im buildin, i got a family to raise, and i stand as a true man and spend every second i can with my daugter and next to her as she grows and learns new things.. not many guys stick around at my age  and seriously, it looks like its sittin on rims, show rod or not, it looks weird with no tire really. everyone has an opinion and you got mine, the car looks like its swollowing the rims basically


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOW GO FUCK UP SOMEONE ELSE'S TOPIC. MINE IS FOR BUILDER'S AND BUILDER'S COMMENT'S ONLY.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 11:56 PM~10055088
> *IT'S ALWAY'S THE GUY WHO DON'T BUILD SHIT, THAT ALWAY'S HAS SOMETHING STUPID TO SAY.  IT'S A SHOW ROD NOT A DRAG CAR.
> *


quoted for truth!!


----------



## undead white boy

thats a killer ride bro 
and for the shit talker here where is the proof that ur actually building somethin and not just talkin 
yo biggs i like theat high boy bro and cant wait to see it in real life
same with the rig


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

good luck at the nnl!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 29 2008, 09:43 AM~10057136
> *NOW GO FUCK UP SOMEONE ELSE'S TOPIC. MINE IS FOR BUILDER'S AND BUILDER'S COMMENT'S ONLY.
> *


 :uh: its something i choose to do and something i chose to do. go grab a tissue, quit your cryin, all i said was the rears need more tires, and you cry like a little bitch.. i even said it looked good, i never said it didnt look good.. and as far as a builder, i could say i am one, go look at my past posts, youll see


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 29 2008, 04:20 PM~10059565
> *good luck at the nnl!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !!!


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2008, 11:28 PM~10039783
> *IT'S HOK..  IT'S ALL IN THE PREP WORK, AND THE CLEAR I USE HELP'S OUT.      IT MAKE'S A BIG DIFFERANCE.
> *


i'm lookin into buyin' some hok what you prefer kustom kolor by hok, blackgold, or the real stuff!?!?!?!?! what clear is that :biggrin: !!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 07:50 AM~10048189
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE TO MY FINISHED LIST. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow sick street rod? :cheesy: 
what kind of paint are u using?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Feb 29 2008, 05:37 PM~10060712
> *i'm lookin into buyin' some hok what you prefer kustom kolor by hok, blackgold, or the real stuff!?!?!?!?! what clear is that :biggrin: !!!
> *


real shit or bust!

I get all mine pure unreduced. then you can control how its mixed, and how it sprays, etc.


----------



## eastside1989

That car is a Winner..and the Paint is even better...Wow...One of a Kind Mr. Biggs..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 29 2008, 03:05 PM~10059795
> *:uh: its something i choose to do and something i chose to do. go grab a tissue, quit your cryin, all i said was the rears need more tires, and you cry like a little bitch.. i even said it looked good, i never said it didnt look good.. and as far as a builder, i could say i am one, go look at my past posts, youll see
> *


first of all you can suck my dick. second of all you alway's got some stupid shit to say when you don't post shit but stupid shit. and third quit whoring on my topic.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 29 2008, 06:16 PM~10060936
> *wow sick street rod? :cheesy:
> what kind of paint are u using?
> *


HOK PURPLE PASSION , WITH RM DIMONT CLEAR.


EASTSIDER & HOMIE'S THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S.


----------



## youcantfademe

biggs, that deuce is sick , what roof did you use on it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 2 2008, 02:45 AM~10069216
> *biggs, that deuce is sick , what roof did you use on it?
> *



THANK'S HOMIE.  

I USED THE 08 CAMARO.. :biggrin: AND ALOT OF ELBO GREASE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking real clean homie, how did you do with this ride at the show!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 2 2008, 01:19 PM~10070730
> *looking real clean homie, how did you do with this ride at the show!
> *


ME ALONG WITH EVERYONE GOT ROBBED. THE CAR THAT WON WAS PAINTED AND PUT TOGETHER BY SOMEONE OTHER THEN THE GUY WHO ENTERED IT AND THE JUDGE'S KNEW THAT, "ONE OF THERE BUDDY'S". IT HAD NO WIREING NOTHING WAS OPEN NO UNDER CARRAGE AND THE PAINT WAS NAIL POLISH. EVEN THE GUY WHO WON , WHEN THEY CALLED OUT HIS NAME YOU SHOULD OF SEEN THE LOOK ON HIS FACE. IT WAS LIKE WHY ME. OH WELL IT'S ALL GOOD. EVEN IF I DIDN'T WIN THERE WHERE ALOT OF OTHER GUY'S THAT HAD CAR'S THAT BLOWN THAT GUY OUT OF THE WATER AND SHOULD OF WON. TO ME THAT WAS THE LAST SHOW THAT I THOUGHT THAT WASN'T FIXED, I GUESS I WAS WRONG.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

that sucks homie, this is just start of alot shows in tha L.A. area, i know you will bring home GOLD!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 01:56 PM~10070883
> *ME ALONG WITH EVERYONE GOT ROBBED.  THE CAR THAT WON WAS PAINTED AND PUT TOGETHER BY SOMEONE OTHER THEN THE GUY WHO ENTERED IT AND THE JUDGE'S  KNEW THAT, "ONE OF THERE BUDDY'S".  IT HAD NO WIREING NOTHING WAS OPEN NO UNDER CARRAGE AND THE PAINT WAS NAIL POLISH.  EVEN THE GUY WHO WON , WHEN THEY CALLED OUT HIS NAME YOU SHOULD OF SEEN THE LOOK ON HIS FACE.  IT WAS LIKE WHY ME. OH WELL IT'S ALL GOOD.  EVEN IF I DIDN'T WIN THERE WHERE ALOT OF OTHER GUY'S THAT HAD CAR'S THAT BLOWN THAT GUY OUT OF THE WATER AND SHOULD OF WON.  TO ME THAT WAS THE LAST SHOW THAT I THOUGHT THAT WASN'T FIXED, I GUESS I WAS WRONG.
> *


That's some B.S. right there!

Did anyone get pics of the car that won?


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 2 2008, 02:33 PM~10071226
> *That's some B.S. right there!
> 
> Did anyone get pics of the car that won?
> *


I doubt it. Thats how un-noticable the car was! :angry:


----------



## Waco

:angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

MR 1/16 RAN OVER TO TAKE SOME HE WILL POST THEM SOON. IT'S ALL GOOD. I WALKED UP TO THE MAIN GUY AND HIS WIFE THROWING THE SHOW AND ASKED FOR THE RESULT'S SHE JUST LOOKED AT THE HUSBAN WITH THIS LOOK, THEN SOME FOOL IN THE BACK GROUNG SAID WE ARE GOING TO BURN THEM. I TOLD HIM THEY ONLY DO THAT WHEN THE VOTING IS FIXED AND WALKED AWAY. IT'S ALL GOOD MAYBY NEXT YEAR. I GUESS MY TIME WAS UP WINNING IT 4 OUT OF 5 YEAR'S , AND THE ONLY REASON I DIDN'T WIN THAT YEAR CAUSE I DIDN'T SHOW UP. THEY CAN'T FADE ME. IM JUST PISSED OFF CAUSE THERE WAS ALOT OF OTHER GUY'S TOO WHOM DESERVED IT MUCH MORE THEN THAT GUY DID AND HE DIDN'T EVEN BIULD NOR PAINT IT. I COULD CARE LESS BUT THIS KINDA SHIT IS WHAT MAKE OTHER MODELER'S NOT WAN'T TO BUILD NOR GO TO SHOW'S


----------



## lb808

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9736

Well, GREG. from Modelcars magazine. said the rig should have won best of show.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 2 2008, 06:54 PM~10071615
> *http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9736
> 
> Well, GREG. from Modelcars magazine. said the rig should have won best of show.
> *


he took some nice shots of it and the omen too.


----------



## Mr Biggs

YEAH GREG AND DARRELL ARE GOOD GUY'S. I MEET UP WITH THEM AT SIZZLER BUT IT WAS TOO PACKED SO WE WEN'T TO EL TORRITO TO EAT. ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND. JUST KICKING IT WITH ALL THE HOMIE'S AND GOOD FRIEND'S.


----------



## lowridermodels

Them figgun shows in the silicon valley are always a set show, them IPMS assholes always win, I'm done building! It sucks anymore, if I do build something it will be for my likeings only, I'm not building to compete anymore, I also won't be competeing here on lil anymore, sorry primo, not Trying to whore up your topic, but you should of taken something at that show, the last couple shows have sucked!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 2 2008, 05:37 PM~10071844
> *Them figgun shows in the silicon valley are always a set show, them IPMS assholes always win, I'm done building! It sucks anymore, if I do build something it will be for my likeings only, I'm not building to compete anymore, I also won't be competeing here on lil anymore, sorry primo, not Trying to whore up your topic, but you should of taken something at that show, the last couple shows have sucked!
> *


Don't let little things like this discourage you, it happens, always has, always will. I'd hate to see a builder with your skills give up over something like this.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 2 2008, 05:43 PM~10071883
> *Don't let little things like this discourage you, it happens, always has, always will. I'd hate to see a builder with your skills give up over something like this.
> *


X-2 BRO WELL SAID.  
JUST KEEP BUILDING FOR YOUR SELF HOMIE. WE GOT ALOT MORE SHOW'S FOR THE YEAR. I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH SOME OF THE HOMIE'S ON BRINGING BACK THE SO.CA. CLASSIC AND IT'S MOST LIKELY GOING TO HAPPEN IN THE SUMMER OF 09. AND THAT IS BEING 98% SURE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

( POLITICS)</span> WE CAN'T WIN MARK. I SEE IT AT ALMOST EVERY SHOW. BUT YESTERDAY TOOK THE CAKE.</span>


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE YOU GO MARK THAT SHIT WAS NICE AND LAYED OUT.  










THANK'S TO THE MEMBER ALBERT.


----------



## modeltech

so what did the homies place?????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 2 2008, 07:30 PM~10072615
> *so what did the homies place?????
> *


NOTHING...  
THERE IS ONLY ONE MAIN AWARD AT THIS SHOW AND IT'S THE PEOLPE CHOICE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a bitch aint it... :nosad:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn fixed shows. :angry: 

sucks for all you guys. we can still see them show pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S ALL GOOD BRO. WE STILL GOT THE REST OF THE YEAR TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 08:04 PM~10073509
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BRO.  WE STILL GOT THE REST OF THE YEAR TO GO. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah cheer up and dont be like this guy...........










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 2 2008, 10:57 PM~10074293
> *THAT'S YOU HOMIE. :0
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 10:20 PM~10074437
> *THAT'S YOU HOMIE.  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 2 2008, 11:22 PM~10074450
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


EVERY TIME I THINK ABOUT IT IT MAKE'S ME :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 10:24 PM~10074462
> *EVERY TIME I THINK ABOUT IT IT MAKE'S ME  :roflmao:
> *



I knew that was gonna cracc u up.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 2 2008, 11:26 PM~10074473
> *WHAT UP HOMIE. WHAT YOU DOING.
> I JUST PULLED OUT MY BIG PROJECT FOR NEXT YEAR, AND LOOKING AT ALL THE SHIT I GOT TO DO TO IT.  *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10071925
> *X-2 BRO WELL SAID.
> JUST KEEP BUILDING FOR YOUR SELF HOMIE. WE GOT ALOT MORE SHOW'S FOR THE YEAR.  I HAVE BEEN TALKING WITH SOME OF THE HOMIE'S ON BRINGING BACK THE SO.CA. CLASSIC AND IT'S MOST LIKELY GOING TO HAPPEN IN THE SUMMER OF 09.  AND THAT IS BEING 98% SURE. :biggrin:
> *


X-3 mark, u gotta keep building homie.... that 61 u doin is one of your best yet homie...  keep doin the damn thing....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 10:36 PM~10074555
> *Watching "The Wire" and putting away my goodies i got yesterday. U should call next years project, "Out For Justice". *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 2 2008, 11:57 PM~10074293
> *Yeah cheer up and dont be like this guy...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! THAT IS FUNNY BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 3 2008, 12:46 AM~10074609
> *Watching "The Wire" and putting away my goodies i got yesterday. U should call next years project, "Out For Justice".
> *


yeah bro "out for justice" smash them fools with it biggs!!lets see how many MCBA members show next year!! i got my time off for next years show already guy's we all need to see about the NNL East and Kick Ass over thier "West coast stlye"


----------



## undead white boy

man my fucked up concept camaro would have owned his ass
biggs remember seeing it at the pegasus show the black with white stripped one


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 3 2008, 11:33 AM~10077448
> *man my fucked up concept camaro would have owned his ass
> biggs remember seeing it at  the pegasus show the black with white stripped one
> *




:0 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IF I THINK ALL THEM OLD FUCK'S HATE ME NOW, WAIT TILL I START BUILDING THIS. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

LMAO.. oh hell a candy painted ship.. So were ganna see you on the news next year.. A local man was hung at a model car show.. Details at 11:00.. Those ship guys take there shit way to serious..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 3 2008, 09:12 PM~10081598
> *LMAO.. oh hell a candy painted ship.. So were ganna see you on the news next year.. A local man was hung at a model car show.. Details at 11:00.. Those ship guys take there shit way to serious..
> *


I KNOW THEY THREW MARK OUT OF THE IPMS SHOW FOR HAVING DAYTONS AND CANDY PAINT WITH FLAKE ON HIS TANK. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Mar 3 2008, 09:02 PM~10081490-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF I THINK ALL THEM OLD FUCK'S HATE ME NOW, WAIT TILL I START BUILDING THIS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WANNA SEE A BUILD UP ON THIS , START TO FINISH..... :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 09:15 PM~10081635
> *I KNOW THEY THREW MARK OUT OF THE IPMS SHOW FOR HAVING DAYTONS AND CANDY PAINT WITH FLAKE ON HIS TANK. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


REALLY? :0 DAMN.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 3 2008, 09:34 PM~10081862
> *I WANNA SEE A BUILD UP ON THIS , START TO FINISH..... :cheesy:
> REALLY? :0 DAMN.....
> *


ONCE I START IT I WILL FOR SURE.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10081917
> *ONCE I START IT I WILL FOR SURE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Gonna killem Bigg Homie


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2008, 08:15 PM~10081635
> *I KNOW THEY THREW MARK OUT OF THE IPMS SHOW FOR HAVING DAYTONS AND CANDY PAINT WITH FLAKE ON HIS TANK. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*YUPP...THEM OLD FUCKERS! I WONT MENTION ANY NAMES CUZ HE'S WELL KNOWN......WELL HERES WHAT GOT ME KICKED OUT OF THE IPMS SHOW...........*


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 3 2008, 08:56 PM~10082105
> *YUPP...THEM OLD FUCKERS! I WONT MENTION ANY NAMES CUZ HE'S WELL KNOWN......WELL HERES WHAT GOT ME KICKED OUT OF THE IPMS SHOW...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats classic Mark. I thought it was a joke.


----------



## ElRafa

^^^^^^^
DAMN :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT IN THE SUN THE FLAKE IS POPPING.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Mar 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10082161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thats classic Mark. I thought it was a joke.
> *



HELL NAW!!!! IT REALLY HAPPEND...ITS DIRTY IN THE PICTURE...I SPRAYED SILVER FLAKE ON TOP OF THE FLAT GREEN...THEN TRANSPERANT CANDY GREEN...THEN GOLD FLAKE!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 3 2008, 10:08 PM~10082227
> *HELL NAW!!!! IT REALLY HAPPEND...ITS DIRTY IN THE PICTURE...I SPRAYED SILVER FLAKE ON TOP OF THE FLAT GREEN...THEN TRANSPERANT CANDY GREEN...THEN GOLD FLAKE!
> *



damn bro. what was their official reason if any. and can they do that I mean it s a public event que no?


----------



## LowandBeyond

can't wait to see that ship built! :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2008, 04:02 AM~10081490
> *IF I THINK ALL THEM OLD FUCK'S HATE ME NOW, WAIT TILL I START BUILDING THIS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats some serious shit, almost as bad as me building a 4ft x 8ft n scale model railroad scene.

so far i layed the foam,track and started the mountain.

still got 95 % to finish


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 3 2008, 10:46 PM~10082585
> *damm thats some serious shit, almost as bad as me building a 4ft x 8ft n scale model railroad scene.
> 
> so far i layed the foam,track and started the mountain.
> 
> still got 95 % to finish
> *


WHAT YOU BUILDING MAGRAW. IT SOUND'S LIKE YOU WILL BE TAKING UP A WHOLE ROOM WITH IT. :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2008, 05:55 AM~10082663
> *WHAT YOU BUILDING MAGRAW.  IT SOUND'S LIKE YOU WILL BE TAKING UP A WHOLE ROOM WITH IT.  :0
> *


i started buildin a train set, pretty much a electric train set thats on a 4 ft x 8 ft sheet of plywood, gonna have alot of detailed buildings and scenery.most likey soem country with a small town,mountains, maybe a lake and a train yard.

i haven't touched it in about 3 weeks, but i plan on gettin on it again.

NOT mine,but heres a pic to give u a idea.










i'll take pics of mine and post it tomarrow.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 05:48 PM~10071594
> *MR 1/16 RAN OVER TO TAKE SOME HE WILL POST THEM SOON.  IT'S ALL GOOD.  I WALKED UP TO THE MAIN GUY AND HIS WIFE THROWING THE SHOW AND ASKED FOR THE RESULT'S SHE JUST LOOKED AT THE HUSBAN WITH THIS LOOK,  THEN SOME FOOL IN THE BACK GROUNG SAID WE ARE GOING TO BURN THEM.  I TOLD HIM THEY ONLY DO THAT WHEN THE VOTING IS FIXED AND WALKED AWAY.  IT'S ALL GOOD MAYBY NEXT YEAR.  I GUESS MY TIME WAS UP WINNING IT 4 OUT OF 5 YEAR'S , AND THE ONLY REASON I DIDN'T WIN THAT YEAR CAUSE I DIDN'T SHOW UP.  THEY CAN'T FADE ME.  IM JUST PISSED OFF CAUSE THERE WAS ALOT OF OTHER GUY'S TOO WHOM DESERVED IT MUCH MORE THEN THAT GUY DID AND HE DIDN'T EVEN BIULD NOR PAINT IT.  I COULD CARE LESS BUT THIS KINDA SHIT IS WHAT MAKE OTHER MODELER'S NOT WAN'T TO BUILD NOR GO TO SHOW'S
> *


was up ant you along with everyone there know who really one. but its a good thing you and alot of builders do it for the love of the hobby. fuck a trophy and one guy who says someone build is better than another is just a personal opinon .diffrent strokes for diffrent folks all i can say is you and alot of other homies have sick ass builds and i dont think i could choose one over another.
just build it the way you like and they just get better .my two pennies

ive picked up my fare share of awards it does feel good especially when you win an award like peoples choice even when the judges tried to rob you every where else :biggrin: happened to me :uh: any way biggs, twin ,408, scla, mr1 16th, beto , and anyone else i missed are some very skilled people and i for one was happy you guys made it out to show your tallents :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WAN'T TO THANK BETO FOR THESE. TWINN GOT THE OTHER 4.


----------



## BODINE

SPECIAL EDTION!?!?!?

PICS :0


----------



## Highlander 64

Like I have always said, Just build for the fun of it! And most of all for your self! Forget the shows and their so called tropys, The shows aernt about winning, its seeing all the people who are really into it! and to see friends that are from all over the world! That you will only see at shows! But then again that just my opinion?
By the way!Whats up to all you guys!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2008, 12:21 AM~10082905
> *was up ant you along with everyone there know who really one. but its a good thing you and alot of builders do it for the love of the hobby. fuck a trophy and one guy who says someone build is better than another is just a personal opinon .diffrent strokes for diffrent folks all i can say is you and alot of other homies have sick ass builds and i dont think i could choose one over another.
> just build it the way you like and they just get better .my two pennies
> 
> ive picked up my fare share of awards it does feel good especially when you win an award like peoples choice even when the judges tried to rob you every where else  :biggrin:  happened to me  :uh: any way biggs, twin ,408, scla, mr1 16th, beto , and anyone else i missed are some very skilled people and i for one was happy you guys made it out to show your tallents  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO!! HOPEFULLY WE ALL CAN MEET A SHOW AND HAVE SOME FUN AND CHILL :biggrin: FOR ME IT WAS A PLEASURE TO SHARE THE TABLE WITH MY BIG BRO FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin: BUT MOST OF ALL I WAS WITH FAMILIA   MR.1/16TH


----------



## RaiderPride

that's my opinion also..... build to see what you can do and learn from those around you that are willing to show you something new.....that's why I got back into building after about 15 years..... got busy with life and kinda put it aside til Tatman(jesse) got me interested in it again.. for my 2 cents......


wanted to go to the show but some stuff came up last week that I had to take care with my family..

looks like alot of nice models at the show... but Politics always in those shows.... cant take it to serious... gotta look forward to kick it with all the friends and bullshit about everything....


----------



## ModelCarsMag

Some two cents from me:

This is Gregg, Editor, founder, and da boss of Model Cars Magazine.
I was at the show this weekend, the NNL West, and I have to say that I was as shocked as everyone that Anthony did not win Peoples' Choice at this show.
His build was in my opinion, not only one of the best, if not the best, builds at the show.
The work that went into this rig was incredible.
There were some great models there also, and I would have to say that Mr. Bigg was in a for a slight run for his money, but the end results are not indicative of what they should have been.

It should be noted that the builder of the model that had the most votes after the vote/ballot counting was not present at the time of the awards (which disqualifies them from the award, per the rules), and the model with the second highest votes/ballots won.

I met Anthony years ago at many of the So Cal shows that I have been to, and I have to say that he is not only one of the best builders out there (besides me), but also one of the nicest guys in the world (besides me)!

I am pretty sure that he would probably do anything in the world for me, and I for him, although we only hold our hobby and love of cars as our common thread and bond, but I have to put that same standard to those who run the show at the NNL West.

The NNL West is one of the top three shows in the country, PERIOD!!!!
It is the birthplace and home of Plastic Fanatic, which I bought, still own, and got me where I am today. Without being biased, I have to say without a doubt, that the staff and volunteers of the NNL West did not do anything to affect, change, modify, or alter the counting, tallying, or anything to do with the final vote/ballot counting for the Peoples' Choice award at the 2008 NNL West. 

I would stake my life, reputation (for what that's worth) and a first class ticket to Hawaii to anyone who can prove otherwise.

Now, mind you, ballot-stuffing happens everywhere in an open voting system, but the NNL West gang does their best to curb and eliminate that possibility.

Now, with that being said, tell me the truth: What was the best model there at the show?

You know what it was, or is.

I do.

You do.

We all do.

So, what does this tell you?

The same thing as in any voting situation.
Get off your ass and VOTE!!!!!!!!

Your voice can, and will, make a difference. (yes, I will be running for public office soon, so please move to Hawai'i and vote for me)

And get off your Lazy Boy this year and register, vote, and make a difference.

Don't B&M if the outcome is not what YOU wanted, you have no one to blame but yourself if you didn't vote.

Oh shit, wait, I didn't put my ballot in at the NNL West.

It's all my fault.........



Gregg Hutchings
Editor And Chief
Model Cars Magazine
http://www.modelcarsmag.com
808.754.1378
866.905.5725 toll-free fax
411 For Information
911 If You Need Help
0 If You Are Really Lost




Yes, I put my numbers out there for any calls, complaints, opinions, death threats, and solicitations for donating to my humble cause......





Love yah, Mr. Bigg!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 4 2008, 02:59 AM~10083743
> *that's my opinion also..... build to see what you can do and learn from those around you that are willing to show you something new.....that's why I got back into building after about 15 years..... got busy with life and kinda put it aside til Tatman(jesse) got me interested in it again.. for my 2 cents......
> wanted to go to the show but some stuff came up last week that I had to take care with my family..
> 
> looks like alot of nice models at the show... but Politics always in those shows.... cant take it to serious... gotta look forward to  kick it with all the friends and bullshit about everything....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 01:49 AM~10083509
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO!! HOPEFULLY WE ALL CAN MEET A SHOW AND HAVE SOME FUN AND CHILL :biggrin:  FOR ME IT WAS A PLEASURE TO SHARE THE TABLE WITH MY BIG BRO FOR THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:  BUT MOST OF ALL I WAS WITH FAMILIA    MR.1/16TH
> *


you do incredibile work on those big ass models and you have to scratch build damn near everything you want to do much like i remeber back in the days building we were lucky to find spokes lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 3 2008, 06:56 PM~10082105
> *YUPP...THEM OLD FUCKERS! I WONT MENTION ANY NAMES CUZ HE'S WELL KNOWN......WELL HERES WHAT GOT ME KICKED OUT OF THE IPMS SHOW...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!!!!!! i've heard about this one..... first time i've seen it... i bet you some of the homies out in the front lines would love it more than those "rivet counters"....


----------



## BigPoppa

There you go, staight from the horse's mouth. Thanks for replying here Gregg, I think it means a lot to the lowrider modeling community.




> _Originally posted by ModelCarsMag_@Mar 4 2008, 02:08 AM~10083767
> *Some two cents from me:
> 
> This is Gregg, Editor, founder, and da boss of Model Cars Magazine.
> I was at the show this weekend, the NNL West, and I have to say that I was as shocked as everyone that Anthony did not win Peoples' Choice at this show.
> His build was in my opinion, not only one of the best, if not the best, builds at the show.
> The work that went into this rig was incredible.
> There were some great models there also, and I would have to say that Mr. Bigg was in a for a slight run for his money, but the end results are not indicative of what they should have been.
> 
> It should be noted that the builder of the model that had the most votes after the vote/ballot counting was not present at the time of the awards (which disqualifies them from the award, per the rules), and the model with the second highest votes/ballots won.
> 
> I met Anthony years ago at many of the So Cal shows that I have been to, and I have to say that he is not only one of the best builders out there (besides me), but also one of the nicest guys in the world (besides me)!
> 
> I am pretty sure that he would probably do anything in the world for me, and I for him, although we only hold our hobby and love of cars as our common thread and bond, but I have to put that same standard to those who run the show at the NNL West.
> 
> The NNL West is one of the top three shows in the country, PERIOD!!!!
> It is the birthplace and home of Plastic Fanatic, which I bought, still own, and got me where I am today. Without being biased, I have to say without a doubt, that the staff and volunteers of the NNL West did not do anything to affect, change, modify, or alter the counting, tallying, or anything to do with the final vote/ballot counting for the Peoples' Choice award at the 2008 NNL West.
> 
> I would stake my life, reputation (for what that's worth) and a first class ticket to Hawaii to anyone who can prove otherwise.
> 
> Now, mind you, ballot-stuffing happens everywhere in an open voting system, but the NNL West gang does their best to curb and eliminate that possibility.
> 
> Now, with that being said, tell me the truth: What was the best model there at the show?
> 
> You know what it was, or is.
> 
> I do.
> 
> You do.
> 
> We all do.
> 
> So, what does this tell you?
> 
> The same thing as in any voting situation.
> Get off your ass and VOTE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your voice can, and will, make a difference. (yes, I will be running for public office soon, so please move to Hawai'i and vote for me)
> 
> And get off your Lazy Boy this year and register, vote, and make a difference.
> 
> Don't B&M if the outcome is not what YOU wanted, you have no one to blame but yourself if you didn't vote.
> 
> Oh shit, wait, I didn't put my ballot in at the NNL West.
> 
> It's all my fault.........
> Gregg Hutchings
> Editor And Chief
> Model Cars Magazine
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com
> 808.754.1378
> 866.905.5725 toll-free fax
> 411 For Information
> 911 If You Need Help
> 0 If You Are Really Lost
> Yes, I put my numbers out there for any calls, complaints, opinions, death threats, and solicitations for donating to my humble cause......
> Love yah, Mr. Bigg!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GREG YOU ARE STILL THE GRAZIEST WHITE BOY I KNOW. NEXT TO DARYLE AND MIKE .. THANK'S FOR COMING ON HERE AND DOING YOUR THING GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ModelCarsMag_@Mar 4 2008, 03:08 AM~10083767
> *Some two cents from me:
> 
> This is Gregg, Editor, founder, and da boss of Model Cars Magazine.
> I was at the show this weekend, the NNL West, and I have to say that I was as shocked as everyone that Anthony did not win Peoples' Choice at this show.
> His build was in my opinion, not only one of the best, if not the best, builds at the show.
> The work that went into this rig was incredible.
> There were some great models there also, and I would have to say that Mr. Bigg was in a for a slight run for his money, but the end results are not indicative of what they should have been.
> 
> It should be noted that the builder of the model that had the most votes after the vote/ballot counting was not present at the time of the awards (which disqualifies them from the award, per the rules), and the model with the second highest votes/ballots won.
> 
> I met Anthony years ago at many of the So Cal shows that I have been to, and I have to say that he is not only one of the best builders out there (besides me), but also one of the nicest guys in the world (besides me)!
> 
> I am pretty sure that he would probably do anything in the world for me, and I for him, although we only hold our hobby and love of cars as our common thread and bond, but I have to put that same standard to those who run the show at the NNL West.
> 
> The NNL West is one of the top three shows in the country, PERIOD!!!!
> It is the birthplace and home of Plastic Fanatic, which I bought, still own, and got me where I am today. Without being biased, I have to say without a doubt, that the staff and volunteers of the NNL West did not do anything to affect, change, modify, or alter the counting, tallying, or anything to do with the final vote/ballot counting for the Peoples' Choice award at the 2008 NNL West.
> 
> I would stake my life, reputation (for what that's worth) and a first class ticket to Hawaii to anyone who can prove otherwise.
> 
> Now, mind you, ballot-stuffing happens everywhere in an open voting system, but the NNL West gang does their best to curb and eliminate that possibility.
> 
> Now, with that being said, tell me the truth: What was the best model there at the show?
> 
> You know what it was, or is.
> 
> I do.
> 
> You do.
> 
> We all do.
> 
> So, what does this tell you?
> 
> The same thing as in any voting situation.
> Get off your ass and VOTE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your voice can, and will, make a difference. (yes, I will be running for public office soon, so please move to Hawai'i and vote for me)
> 
> And get off your Lazy Boy this year and register, vote, and make a difference.
> 
> Don't B&M if the outcome is not what YOU wanted, you have no one to blame but yourself if you didn't vote.
> 
> Oh shit, wait, I didn't put my ballot in at the NNL West.
> 
> It's all my fault.........
> Gregg Hutchings
> Editor And Chief
> Model Cars Magazine
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com
> 808.754.1378
> 866.905.5725 toll-free fax
> 411 For Information
> 911 If You Need Help
> 0 If You Are Really Lost
> Yes, I put my numbers out there for any calls, complaints, opinions, death threats, and solicitations for donating to my humble cause......
> Love yah, Mr. Bigg!!!!!!
> *


 Hey Greg
Long time no hear. Great too see you posting here. It means alot too the lo lo community. Gil ,Oscar and I ( Don ) from El Paso, will be heading too the shows again...hey maybe NNl West. Maybe the latino vote will make a differnce over there. LOL Take care and will see in the future.

Don V

P.s. Congrats on your marriage ????


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2008, 03:42 AM~10083842
> *you do incredibile work on those big ass models and you have to scratch build damn near everything you want to do much like i remeber back in the days building we were lucky to find spokes lol
> *


YUP! STILL HAVE TO MAKE EVERYTHING FROM SCRATCH! BUT IT'S ALL GOOD FOR ME AND ANYONE ELSE WHO NEEDS HELP OR WANTS TO BUY WHAT I CAN MAKE  WE AS BUILDERS HELP AND KEEP THE SPIRIT OF BUILDING ALIVE FOR THE NEXT GENERATIONS TO COME


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ModelCarsMag_@Mar 4 2008, 03:08 AM~10083767
> *Some two cents from me:
> 
> This is Gregg, Editor, founder, and da boss of Model Cars Magazine.
> I was at the show this weekend, the NNL West, and I have to say that I was as shocked as everyone that Anthony did not win Peoples' Choice at this show.
> His build was in my opinion, not only one of the best, if not the best, builds at the show.
> The work that went into this rig was incredible.
> There were some great models there also, and I would have to say that Mr. Bigg was in a for a slight run for his money, but the end results are not indicative of what they should have been.
> 
> It should be noted that the builder of the model that had the most votes after the vote/ballot counting was not present at the time of the awards (which disqualifies them from the award, per the rules), and the model with the second highest votes/ballots won.
> 
> I met Anthony years ago at many of the So Cal shows that I have been to, and I have to say that he is not only one of the best builders out there (besides me), but also one of the nicest guys in the world (besides me)!
> 
> I am pretty sure that he would probably do anything in the world for me, and I for him, although we only hold our hobby and love of cars as our common thread and bond, but I have to put that same standard to those who run the show at the NNL West.
> 
> The NNL West is one of the top three shows in the country, PERIOD!!!!
> It is the birthplace and home of Plastic Fanatic, which I bought, still own, and got me where I am today. Without being biased, I have to say without a doubt, that the staff and volunteers of the NNL West did not do anything to affect, change, modify, or alter the counting, tallying, or anything to do with the final vote/ballot counting for the Peoples' Choice award at the 2008 NNL West.
> 
> I would stake my life, reputation (for what that's worth) and a first class ticket to Hawaii to anyone who can prove otherwise.
> 
> Now, mind you, ballot-stuffing happens everywhere in an open voting system, but the NNL West gang does their best to curb and eliminate that possibility.
> 
> Now, with that being said, tell me the truth: What was the best model there at the show?
> 
> You know what it was, or is.
> 
> I do.
> 
> You do.
> 
> We all do.
> 
> So, what does this tell you?
> 
> The same thing as in any voting situation.
> Get off your ass and VOTE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your voice can, and will, make a difference. (yes, I will be running for public office soon, so please move to Hawai'i and vote for me)
> 
> And get off your Lazy Boy this year and register, vote, and make a difference.
> 
> Don't B&M if the outcome is not what YOU wanted, you have no one to blame but yourself if you didn't vote.
> 
> Oh shit, wait, I didn't put my ballot in at the NNL West.
> 
> It's all my fault.........
> Gregg Hutchings
> Editor And Chief
> Model Cars Magazine
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com
> 808.754.1378
> 866.905.5725 toll-free fax
> 411 For Information
> 911 If You Need Help
> 0 If You Are Really Lost
> Yes, I put my numbers out there for any calls, complaints, opinions, death threats, and solicitations for donating to my humble cause......
> Love yah, Mr. Bigg!!!!!!
> *


WELL SAID GREGG!! IT WAS AN HONOR TO MEET YOU AND CHAT A BIT WITH YOU! WE AS BUILDERS SHOULD VOTE AND KEEP THE B.S. OUT OF IT AND MAKE A DIFFERANCE AND VOTE! I KNOW I DID!!  "BIGG'S" ALL THE WAY!! THE RIG IN MY OPINION TOOK THE SHOW HANDS DOWN! I KNOW THAT AND I'M HAPPY TO HAVE SHARED THE SAME TABLE WITH BIGG'S TOO ANY AND ALL COMPITIONS IS GOOD COMPITIONS :biggrin: I ALREADY GOT MY NEW FULL CUSTOM ON THE TABLE FOR NEXT YEARS NNL  SEE YOU THEIR GRAGG AND CANOGRATS ON YOU MARRAIGE TOO  ENJOY LIFE BRADA!!!


----------



## kykustoms

i just spent several hours lookin threw these 151 pages and i have to say im amazed. how long have u been building bigg? also do u plan to finish the unibody cady cliped truck anytime soon i love the lowriders but im a truck builder so its my fav one


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE.... :biggrin: 
I HAVE BEEN BUILDING OFF AND ON FOR OVER 30 YRS. :0 
AS FOR THE CADILLAC TRUCK IT WILL BE BUILT ALONG WITH A FEW OTHER OF MY HALF FINISHED PROJECT'S SOON. I HAVE TO GET THEM ALL DONE BEFORE I START ON MY NEXT MAJOR PROJECT. THIS NEXT ONE WILL BLOW ALL THE OTHER BUILD'S AWAY.


----------



## eastside1989

Mr Biggs can't wait to see your next Builds...Love your work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 7 2008, 07:13 AM~10111378
> *Mr Biggs can't wait to see your next Builds...Love your work.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S EASTSIDE.  
THIS NEXT ONE WILL BE AN ALL OUT CUSTOM. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2008, 02:46 AM~10113712
> *THANK'S EASTSIDE.
> THIS NEXT ONE WILL BE AN ALL OUT CUSTOM. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP MY RIM'S FOR MY NEW PROJECT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM DOUBLE POST. :angry:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Wer u get those Big Homie?????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10117999
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Wer u get those Big Homie?????
> *


THE SPOT.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 10:36 PM~10118017
> *THE SPOT.
> *



G'Z! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 7 2008, 10:41 PM~10118055
> *G'Z!            :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY ARE THE ONE'S WITH THE REAL SOFT RUBBER AND AIR. :0


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Holla at cha boy! so we can get wat we talked about started!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 7 2008, 10:47 PM~10118104
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Holla at cha boy! so we can get wat we talked about started!
> *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 11:31 PM~10117981
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP MY RIM'S FOR MY NEW PROJECT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 8 2008, 01:06 AM~10118215
> *:0  :0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10117981
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP MY RIM'S FOR MY NEW PROJECT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 those rimz are bad azz


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10117981
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP MY RIM'S FOR MY NEW PROJECT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know what he's building........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret though...... :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10117981
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP MY RIM'S FOR MY NEW PROJECT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 those rimz are bad azz


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 7 2008, 11:15 PM~10118276
> *I know what he's building........    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  shhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret though......  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL SHOW SOME OF IT BUT NOT ALL. THEY CAN WAIT TO SEE THE MAIN SHIT.


----------



## phatras

Those wheels are killer.. Were Can I get some of those??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 7 2008, 11:27 PM~10118358
> *Those wheels are killer.. Were Can I get some of those??
> *


THEY ARE BIG SCALE THOE.


----------



## phatras

damn.. I always forget you dabble in the big stuff to.. I was all excited to. I guess im just to much of a wheel whore and have to have every set i see..


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 12:50 AM~10048189
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE TO MY FINISHED LIST. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you should take the Rod to the car show at the Orange County Fairground, I think it's the Goodguys/Mothers rod show. They are having a model car show with it


----------



## RaiderPride

oooops forgot.... I think its on March 15, 16


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:31 PM~10118390
> *you should take the Rod to the car show at the Orange County Fairground, I think it's the Goodguys/Mothers rod show. They are having a model car show with it
> *


THAT'S WHAT I HEARD. I MIGHT GO AND SHOW IT. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 8 2008, 01:15 AM~10118276
> *I know what he's building........    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  shhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret though......  :biggrin:
> *


me tooooo,,,,


----------



## RaiderPride

let me know if you go.... I was thinking about going out there. need some pics of a couple cars..maybe meet out there.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:45 PM~10118482
> *let me know if you go.... I was thinking about going out there. need some pics of a couple cars..maybe meet out there.
> *


i'll stop by and pick you up.


----------



## RaiderPride




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:57 PM~10118536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RaiderPride

Smalls???? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2008, 12:00 AM~10118552
> *Smalls???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2008, 12:01 AM~10118561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

CARL..................... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

3WHEELINGFLEETWOOD.


----------



## RaiderPride

who's this OG Gangster???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2008, 12:15 AM~10118634
> *who's this OG Gangster???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2008, 12:17 AM~10118642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10118653
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

dam i'm going to have nightmares!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 8 2008, 12:15 AM~10118634
> *who's this OG Gangster???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 7 2008, 11:00 PM~10118552
> *Smalls???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Not funny fucker! :buttkick:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 8 2008, 11:34 AM~10120824
> *Not funny fucker! :buttkick:
> *




just kidin........ :tears:


----------



## lowridermodels

Yo Biggs PM me about going to the nnl east, ill rep.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 9 2008, 12:45 PM~10127047
> *Yo Biggs PM me about going to the nnl east, ill rep.
> *


THE FLIGHT'S AND ROOM ARE BEING CHECKED ON AT THIS MOMENT. :biggrin: 
WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWARK, NJ. THEN DRIVE TO WAYNE, NJ. ABOUT 30 MIN AWAY. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 01:29 PM~10128060
> *THE FLIGHT'S AND ROOM ARE BEING CHECKED ON AT THIS MOMENT. :biggrin:
> WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWARK, NJ. THEN DRIVE TO WAYNE, NJ.  ABOUT 30 MIN AWAY. :biggrin:
> *


call gregg about it too  i'm pretty sure he's gonna go too


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 9 2008, 04:53 PM~10128193
> *call gregg about it too  i'm pretty sure he's gonna go too
> *


ALREADY DID HE IS GOING. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL BEFORE I GET ANY DEEPER INTO MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD I GOT TO FINISH THESE AND GET THEM OUT OF THE WAY. MOST JUST NEED ASSEMBLY AND THE OTHERE'S PAINT AND MINOR ASSEMBLY. GOT TO GET MY TABLE CLEAR OF ALL DISTRACTION'S. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

that 63 elco is off the chain oh all of them :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

AYE YOU HAVE BETTER PICTURES OF THE ESCALADE


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Waco

Sick BRO!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 06:33 PM~10128872
> *WELL BEFORE I GET ANY DEEPER INTO MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD I GOT TO FINISH THESE AND GET THEM OUT OF THE WAY.  MOST JUST NEED ASSEMBLY AND THE OTHERE'S PAINT AND MINOR ASSEMBLY.  GOT TO GET MY TABLE CLEAR OF ALL DISTRACTION'S. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about the blue 64?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 9 2008, 08:33 PM~10129847
> *what about the blue 64?
> *


THERE ARE A FEW MORE BUT I COULDENT FIT THEM IN THE PIC. HERE'S WHAT'S LEFT.
THE 64 IMPALA, SKYLINE, 74 AND 75 CAPRICE, MALIBU AND MALIBU WAGON, CADILLAC 4 DOOR AND WAGON, 86 GRAND PRIX, 74 MALIBU , 300 ZX, 8I CHEVY DUALLY CREW CAB. I THINK THAT'S IT FOR NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN BIGGS im lookin for a 300zx!!!!!!!!!! and i still want tha Blue 59!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

I know how u feel bro, lotta projects on my table too .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10131204
> *I know how u feel bro,  lotta projects on my table too .
> *


WHAT I GOT TO DO IS BUILD 4 0R 5 A MONTH. SO I CAN FINISH THEM IN 2 MONTH'S OR SO. IT WILL BE 1 A WEEK SO I WONT GET BURNED OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2008, 12:12 AM~10131372
> *WHAT I GOT TO DO IS BUILD 4 0R 5 A MONTH. SO I CAN FINISH THEM IN 2 MONTH'S OR SO.  IT WILL BE 1  A WEEK SO I WONT GET BURNED OUT. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMN THTS A LOT 


YOUR THA MAN !! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2008, 11:19 PM~10131413
> *:0 DAMN THTS A LOT
> YOUR THA MAN !! :0
> *


THANK'S BRO.. :biggrin: 
I CAN KNOCK OUT 2 A WEEK AND THAT'S WITH ALL THE DETAIL, BUT THEN IT WILL BURN ME OUT. SO I WILL KEEP IT TO 1 PER WEEK.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 04:29 PM~10128060
> *THE FLIGHT'S AND ROOM ARE BEING CHECKED ON AT THIS MOMENT. :biggrin:
> WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWARK, NJ. THEN DRIVE TO WAYNE, NJ.  ABOUT 30 MIN AWAY. :biggrin:
> *


WOHOOO New Jersey here we come! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 9 2008, 10:24 PM~10131439
> *WOHOOO New Jersey here we come!  :biggrin:
> *


MAN, WISH I COULD GO, MAYBE WHEN I GET MY NEW JOB :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131439
> *WOHOOO New Jersey here we come!  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU DOWN TO GO HOMIE. HIT UP SMALLZ TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2008, 11:25 PM~10131451
> *MAN, WISH I COULD GO, MAYBE WHEN I GET MY NEW JOB :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ONLY GOING TO BE AN OVERNITE THING. :0 TRY AND SEE IF YOU CAN MAKE IT PRIMO.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 11:30 PM~10131489
> *ARE YOU DOWN TO GO HOMIE. HIT UP SMALLZ TOO. :biggrin:
> *


im down! :biggrin: if i go more than likely him too


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 9 2008, 11:35 PM~10131512
> *im down!  :biggrin: if i go more than likely him too
> *


ROUND TRIP AIRLINE IS UNDER 3 BILLS AND ROOM'S ARE 29 BUCK'S. IT WILL BE A NICE TRIP . THEY ARE STILL LOOKING FOR BETTER RATE'S ON THE TICKETS.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 10:39 PM~10131539
> *ROUND TRIP AIRLINE IS UNDER 3 BILLS AND ROOM'S ARE 29 BUCK'S. IT WILL BE A NICE TRIP .  THEY ARE STILL LOOKING FOR BETTER RATE'S ON THE TICKETS.
> *


WHENS THE SHOW?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2008, 11:43 PM~10131557
> *WHENS THE SHOW?
> *


SATURDAY APRIL 12 9AM TO 4 PM.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 10:51 PM~10131599
> *SATURDAY APRIL 12 9AM TO 4 PM.
> *


THANKS PRIMO, KINDA CLOSE,


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 06:33 PM~10128872
> *WELL BEFORE I GET ANY DEEPER INTO MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD I GOT TO FINISH THESE AND GET THEM OUT OF THE WAY.  MOST JUST NEED ASSEMBLY AND THE OTHERE'S PAINT AND MINOR ASSEMBLY.  GOT TO GET MY TABLE CLEAR OF ALL DISTRACTION'S. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





damn!!!!! makes my mouth water! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 9 2008, 11:53 PM~10131608
> *THANKS PRIMO, KINDA CLOSE,
> *


THANKS LOW...  


HERE YOU GO BETO


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 10:59 PM~10131622
> *THANKS LOW...
> HERE YOU GO BETO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS PRIMO, WHEN WOULD WE LEAVE AND WHEN WOULD WE BE BACK?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

im going i live 57 mins away ^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 10 2008, 12:03 AM~10131635
> *THANKS PRIMO, WHEN WOULD WE LEAVE AND WHEN WOULD WE BE BACK?
> *


WE WOULD LEAVE FRIDAY AND COME BACK SATURDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 10 2008, 12:04 AM~10131639
> *im going i live 57 mins away ^^^^^^^
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET YOU AND A FEW OTHER'S THAT WILL BE THERE ALSO.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 06:29 PM~10128060
> *THE FLIGHT'S AND ROOM ARE BEING CHECKED ON AT THIS MOMENT. :biggrin:
> WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWARK, NJ. THEN DRIVE TO WAYNE, NJ.  ABOUT 30 MIN AWAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2008, 12:39 AM~10131539
> *ROUND TRIP AIRLINE IS UNDER 3 BILLS AND ROOM'S ARE 29 BUCK'S. IT WILL BE A NICE TRIP .  THEY ARE STILL LOOKING FOR BETTER RATE'S ON THE TICKETS.
> *


YUP! THE ROUND TRIP TICKETS ARE ABOUT 3BILLS AND I GOT THE EMPLOYEE RATE FOR TWO ROOMS AT $29.00 PLUS TAX FOR TWO QWEEN BEDS AT THE FAIRFIELD HAMPTON INN IN WAYNE NEW JERSEY :biggrin: WE FLY OUT OF LAX IN THE MORNING OF THE 11TH OF APRIL AND GET TO JERSEY BY THE AFTERNOON :biggrin: SO IF ANYONE ELSE IS GOING LET BIGGS OR ME KNOW AND WE CAN ALL MEET UP IN LAX TO FLY OUT OR MEET AT JFK AND CARAVAN OVER TO THE WAYNE NEW JERSEY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: THE MORE THE BETTER :biggrin: SO BETO GET THE TIME BRO AND GO WITH US


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL I JUST GOT BACK FROM PLASTRUCT AND PICKED UP ALL MY GOODIE'S FOR MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD. THE GOOD THING IS THEY ARE ONLY 2 BLOCK'S AWAY SO I CAN JUST WALK IN AND GRAB WHAT I NEED. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

can't wait to see it bro hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 10 2008, 03:17 PM~10135328
> *can't wait to see it bro hno:
> *


CANT WAIT TO BUILD IT. :biggrin: I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE A BITCH TO BUILD, BUT ONCE IT'S DONE IT WILL BE WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2008, 12:08 PM~10135278
> *WELL I JUST GOT BACK FROM PLASTRUCT AND PICKED UP ALL MY GOODIE'S FOR MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD.  THE GOOD THING IS THEY ARE ONLY 2 BLOCK'S AWAY SO I CAN JUST WALK IN AND GRAB WHAT I NEED. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what will you be building with all that? car hauler??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2008, 08:22 PM~10138221
> *what will you be building with all that? car hauler??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2008, 07:37 PM~10139940
> *:yes:
> *


lucky guess :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:scrutinize:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 06:33 PM~10128872
> *WELL BEFORE I GET ANY DEEPER INTO MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD I GOT TO FINISH THESE AND GET THEM OUT OF THE WAY.  MOST JUST NEED ASSEMBLY AND THE OTHERE'S PAINT AND MINOR ASSEMBLY.  GOT TO GET MY TABLE CLEAR OF ALL DISTRACTION'S. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah yes, the Impalamino, can't wait to see that one done!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 10 2008, 11:23 PM~10140267
> *Ah yes, the Impalamino, can't wait to see that one done!!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANK'SPOKEY. 
I MIGHT HAVE TO STRIP IT AND REPAINT IT WITH ONE OF THOSE BAD NEW COLOR'S I GOT A HOLD OF.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2008, 08:11 AM~10141465
> *THANK'SPOKEY.
> I MIGHT HAVE TO STRIP IT AND REPAINT IT WITH ONE OF THOSE BAD NEW COLOR'S I GOT A HOLD OF.
> *


I say leave it black


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2008, 09:09 AM~10141782
> *I say leave it black
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

bad ass builds biggs


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10143475
> *bad ass builds biggs
> *


THANK'S... :biggrin: 
ONCE I GET THEM DONE I WILL POST THEM UP.


----------



## mcloven

how much would i cost to build me a car?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10143512
> *how much would i cost to build me a car?
> *


....if you have to ask..... ya cant afford it, lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10143512
> *how much would i cost to build me a car?
> *


IT WILL COST YOU TOO MUCH THE WAY I BUILD THEM. BUT IF YOU WANT 1 BOX STOCK WE CAN TALK. JUST HAVE TO KNOW WITCH ONE YOU WAN'T.


----------



## mcloven

how much for a box stock 94 impala


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS WHAT IM MAKING WITH THE STUFF I BOUGHT FOR MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD.


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: Looking good man.


----------



## BiggC

Dang server.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2008, 06:09 AM~10141782
> *I say leave it black
> *


x-2.... the way u fabricate you could make another one just as easily.....


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10148230
> *HERE IS WHAT IM MAKING WITH THE STUFF I BOUGHT FOR MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




right on bro!!!! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 12 2008, 06:19 AM~10149770
> *right on bro!!!!  :0
> *


THANKS SHANNON.  
YOU KNOW HOW US FABICATOR'S BE DOING IT. IF YOU WAN'T TO BE THE BEST YOU GOT TO GET YOUR FEET WET SOMETIME'S. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10148230
> *HERE IS WHAT IM MAKING WITH THE STUFF I BOUGHT FOR MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:21 PM~10154217
> *:0  :0  :0  damn
> *


THAT'S JUST THE START OF THAT FRAME BRO. YOU SHOULD SEE WHAT IT'S GOING TO LOOK LIKE WHEN IT DONE. WITH CHROME AND PAINT. 

AND THANK'S BRO GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ME AND MR 1/16 JUST BOOKED OUR FLIGHT'S AND ROOM'S TODAY FOR THE NNL EAST. WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWERK,NJ. ON FRIDAY APRIL 11 THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW. IT'S ON NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn if yall can make it to the NNL east, u should try making it to NNL southeast....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 06:28 PM~10154267
> *ME AND MR 1/16 JUST BOOKED OUR FLIGHT'S AND ROOM'S TODAY FOR THE NNL EAST.  WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWERK,NJ. ON FRIDAY APRIL 11 THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW.  IT'S ON NOW. :biggrin:
> *


Hope u got ear plugs. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:30 PM~10154288
> *Hope u got ear plugs. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL THROW THAT FUCKER OUT THE PLANE OR OUT OF THE ROOM IN THE SNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 12 2008, 06:30 PM~10154282
> *damn if yall can make it to the NNL east, u should try  making it to NNL southeast....
> *


MAYBE FOR NEXT YEAR WE WILL DO THAT. FIRST LET'S SEE HOW THE EAST TURN'S OUT.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 06:32 PM~10154305
> *I WILL THROW THAT FUCKER OUT THE PLANE OR OUT OF THE ROOM IN THE SNOW. :biggrin:
> *


Either that or sharpen up the toothbrush from now! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:34 PM~10154326
> *Either that or sharpen up the toothbrush from now! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF HE SNORE'S I'LL JUST FART ALL NIGHT LONG THAT WILL KEEP HIM UP. HE WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT SAYING DAM DOG YOU DEAD. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 05:36 PM~10154353
> *IF HE SNORE'S I'LL JUST FART ALL NIGHT LONG THAT WILL KEEP HIM UP.  HE WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT SAYING DAM DOG YOU DEAD. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10154705
> *:roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. PAYBACK IS A MOTHERFUCKER. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 11 2008, 01:52 PM~10143589
> *how much for a box stock 94 impala
> *


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 06:18 PM~10154726
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.  PAYBACK IS A MOTHERFUCKER. :biggrin:
> *


:yes: tru homie


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10154282
> *damn if yall can make it to the NNL east, u should try  making it to NNL southeast....
> *


where is the southeast one at


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10154288
> *Either that or sharpen up the toothbrush from now! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms

nice start on the frame cant wait to see what u got in mind with this one


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Mar 12 2008, 06:36 PM~10154353-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF HE SNORE'S I'LL JUST FART ALL NIGHT LONG THAT WILL KEEP HIM UP.  HE WILL BE UP ALL NIGHT SAYING DAM DOG YOU DEAD. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 07:18 PM~10154726
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.  PAYBACK IS A MOTHERFUCKER. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10154267
> *ME AND MR 1/16 JUST BOOKED OUR FLIGHT'S AND ROOM'S TODAY FOR THE NNL EAST.  WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWERK,NJ. ON FRIDAY APRIL 11 THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW.  IT'S ON NOW. :biggrin:
> *


hey MRBIGGS
are you and MR1/16 the only ones comin out for the show from MCBA west ????


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:28 PM~10154267
> *ME AND MR 1/16 JUST BOOKED OUR FLIGHT'S AND ROOM'S TODAY FOR THE NNL EAST.  WE WILL BE FLYING INTO NEWERK,NJ. ON FRIDAY APRIL 11 THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW.  IT'S ON NOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10154282
> *damn if yall can make it to the NNL east, u should try  making it to NNL southeast....
> *


WHEN IS IT? MAYBE WE WILL!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: MOTHERFUCKERS!! THAT SHIT IS FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD!! :biggrin: :biggrin: TRY FARTING BIGGS! I CAN MATCH AND KLEAR A COUNTY WITH JUST A SMAALLLL SILENT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST TRY ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 12 2008, 07:34 PM~10154326
> *Either that or sharpen up the toothbrush from now! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! CAVRON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 13 2008, 02:25 AM~10157520
> *hey MRBIGGS
> are you and MR1/16 the only ones comin out for the show from MCBA west ????
> *


YUP-YUP!! WERE GOING TO KICK ASS!! WEST COAST STYLE!!


----------



## MKD904

How the hell do you get the kits packed on a plane and there safe with the way the airlines just throw bags around?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 13 2008, 01:15 PM~10159490
> *YUP-YUP!! WERE GOING TO KICK ASS!! WEST COAST STYLE!!
> *


cool !! lookin forward to it. been waitin all year for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 13 2008, 01:37 PM~10160049
> *How the hell do you get the kits packed on a plane and there safe with the way the airlines just throw bags around?
> *


ONE OF MY GIRLS WORKS FOR THE TSA AND SHE SAID TO LEAVE IT IN A PLASTIC CLEAR BOX WHEN YOU GET TO THE AIR PORT AND OPEN THE TOP OF IT AS IT GO'S THROUGH THE X-RAY MACHINE AND THEN WHEN YOU GET IT ON THE OTHER SIDE JUST WRAP IT UP WITH A SHIRT OR FOAM KEEP IT ON YOU LAP OR AT YOUR FEET OR UP TOP WITH YOUR CARRY ON IN FRONT OF IT AND SLAP A MUTHER FUCKER IF THEY TRY TO MOVE YOUR STUFF OR PUT IT ON TOP OF YOUR KITS  IF YOU NEED TO TAKE SUPPLY'S THEN TAKE IT IN YOUR SUITCASE AND CHECK IT BUT WRAP IN THE CENTER OF YOUR GEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DON'T FORGET TO TELL THEM YOU HAVE PLASTIC MODEL CARS IN THE CLEAR BOX AND TO BE CAREFULL


----------



## Mr Biggs

WENT TO PIC UP A FEW MORE GOODIE'S TODAY. GOT TO TAKE MY BUILD'S TO THAT OTHER LEVEL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what color u goin with? id go with a two tone orange & silver...thats just me.
where u get it?
and who makes it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:28 PM~10170740
> *what color u goin with? id go with a two tone orange & silver...thats just me.
> where u get it?
> and who makes it?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 14 2008, 08:03 PM~10170948
> *:dunno:
> *


thats what i was wondering .lol


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2008, 06:28 PM~10170740
> *what color u goin with? id go with a two tone orange & silver...thats just me.
> where u get it?
> and who makes it?
> *



MAS PUTO!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sorry Biggs had to do it!!!! call me wen u get sum time BOSS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 14 2008, 08:17 PM~10171502
> *MAS PUTO!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Sorry Biggs had to do it!!!! call me wen u get sum time BOSS.
> *


WILL DO HOMIE. :biggrin: 

GOT A BIT MORE ON THE FRAME DONE. THE CENTER BAR'S ARE JUST THERE TO KEEP THE FRAME IN PLACE.


----------



## kykustoms

frame is lookin good so far i found out awhile ago for makin frames a miter box is a must have kinda sucx u can only do 90 and 45 degree cuts tho some diff angles would b nice sometimes when u z the front especially if u want the front more narrow than the rest


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya lookin good biggs :0


----------



## Diamond502

looking goos so far, bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUY'S.. :biggrin: 

HERE IS THE FRAME WITH THE BONE THROUGH THE CENTER. IT ALWAY'S HELP'S WITH SUPPORT WHEN YOU DO THIS. I HAVE ALREADY SLAMED IT ON THE CARPET AND STLL STRONG AND SOLID AS FUCK. THIS IS WHAT I DO TO EVERYTHING I BUILD, ALL MY CAR'S WITH MAJOR FAB WORK ARE PUT TO A FALL TEST. LIL TRADE SECRETE.


----------



## BiggC

Thats a great idea!! I'll have to remember it. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 VERY NICE WORK BRO!! LOOKS GOOD AND STRONG TOO


----------



## modeltech

looks real good Biggs!! see no problem big homie!!!


----------



## kykustoms

awsome idea with the bone threw the frame im deff gonna use that on my frames when i can


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
HERE IS WHAT I GOT DONE LAST NIGHT ON THE FRAME. 
IT'S THE CENTER CAGE FOR THE DRIVE SHAFT. THIS FRAME IS ONLY 40 % DONE IT'S GOING TO HAVE A BUNCH OF TRICK SHIT ON IT.


----------



## cruzinlow

hottttt ddddamn BIGGS str8 crazy bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THATS IT BIGGS!! BUILD THAT BITCH BRO!! LOOKS BITCH'N CARNAL


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S....  

THIS FRAME IS COMING TOGETHER QUICKER THEN I THOUGHT. I JUST GOT THE LADDER SUPPORT'S DONE. AT THIS RATE I WILL BE DONE WITH THE FRAME IN A WEEK OR 2.
THIS FRAME WILL BE ABLE TO BE TAKEN APART INTO SECTIONS, SO I CAN SEND PART'S OF THE FRAME FOR CHROME. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

your the master bro!! that is some trick shit, right there!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass i like the idea of havin it come apart for chrome


----------



## betoscustoms

AMAZING PRIMO, YOUR ALWAYS 50 STEPS AHEAD OF EVERYONE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS CREATION FINISHED.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

its looking real nice homie but wat you making agin??? I'm guessing a very big truck


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2008, 10:29 PM~10178069
> *AMAZING PRIMO, YOUR ALWAYS 50 STEPS AHEAD OF EVERYONE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS CREATION FINISHED.
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.....  

AND PRIMO YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. GOT TO GET MINE FOR NEXT YEAR. 

BLAZEUM IT'S GOING TO BE A 1/16 SCALE RIDE WITH WORKING SUSPENSION, LIGHT'S AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF OTHER GOODIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

for real bro that frame is just st-8 crazy, insperation to us all DAMN :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 16 2008, 03:30 AM~10178955
> *for real bro that frame is just st-8 crazy, insperation to us all DAMN :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.
I NEVER REALY BUILT A CRAZY FRAME BEFORE , BUT THIS ONE IS COMING ALONG COOL. STILL GOT TO ADD ALOT OF MORE SHIT TO IT THOE.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2008, 03:33 AM~10178956
> *THANK'S HOMIE.
> I NEVER REALY BUILT A CRAZY FRAME BEFORE , BUT THIS ONE IS COMING ALONG COOL.  STILL GOT TO ADD ALOT OF MORE SHIT TO IT THOE.
> *


ha ha i like that :thumbsup: thats the thing about building you just gotta go custom, it makes it alot more fun to build :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 16 2008, 12:39 AM~10178959
> *ha ha i like that :thumbsup:  thats the thing about building you just gotta go custom, it makes it alot more fun to build :biggrin:
> *


x-2 can any of us build *BOX STOCK*? i kno i can't :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

very nice bro i like it


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GUY'S......  

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE TO THE SUSPENSION TONIGHT. GOING TO CALL IT A NIGHT AND FINISH THE OTHER SIDE TOMORROW. AT LEAST I KNOW ONE SIDE WORK'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## BiggC

Looks great Brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looks good Mr Biggs, what did you use to make the A arms. Thanks


----------



## BODINE

:0 

BADASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet work Bigg homie!! Thats why your runnin shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2008, 08:00 PM~10185192
> *THANK'S GUY'S......
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE TO THE SUSPENSION TONIGHT.  GOING TO CALL IT A NIGHT AND FINISH THE OTHER SIDE TOMORROW.  AT LEAST I KNOW ONE SIDE WORK'S. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 55 nomad????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2008, 11:08 PM~10185235
> *:0  :0  :0 55 nomad?????  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 


THANK'S AGAIN HOMIE'S ...  
THE A-ARM'S ARE FROM THE 66 CORVETTE. IM GOING TO TRY AND MAKE SOME FROM ALUMINUM TOMORROW.


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM SERVER. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Gregg said he's looking forward to seein you guys out at the NNL East


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2008, 11:15 PM~10185273
> *Gregg said he's looking forward to seein you guys out at the NNL East
> *


SAME HERE. CAN'T WAIT TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 12:15 AM~10185273
> *Gregg said he's looking forward to seein you guys out at the NNL East
> *


i really want to go to one next year , im gonna try to plan ahead, even if i dont enter anything , just to meet some people on here :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

damn bro sick, layin frame :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

Chasis is lookin sick......I left you a vm on your cell about this weekend. Will Sat morning work for you?


----------



## 408models

lookin crazy bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 17 2008, 12:16 AM~10185284
> *SAME HERE. CAN'T WAIT TO GO.  :biggrin:
> *


IS IT TIME YET????? :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO!! LIKE THE CHOISE OF SUSPENTION YOUR USING


----------



## undead white boy

good god bro it looks sweet ur going to kill them at the shows with it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

from the ground up


----------



## eastside1989

looking Good Mr Biggs


----------



## kykustoms

looks good those a arms r tyght but im sure u can pull off some nicer alluminum ones


----------



## Diamond502

post 3200, nice trailer!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GUY'S....  


GOT MOST OF THE REAR SUSPENSION DONE TONIGHT. WHAT YOU THINK. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

*LOOKIN KLEAN PRIMO.*


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass Biggs!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2008, 11:09 PM~10202584
> *THANK'S GUY'S....
> GOT MOST OF THE REAR SUSPENSION DONE TONIGHT.  WHAT YOU THINK. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice !!


so rear has a-arms ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

woow weee ^^^^^^ thats fukin nice broo


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GUY'S....  

I MADE THEM INTO WISHBONE.....I THINK THEY LOOK BETTER NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good big homie. :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10202774
> *Looks good big homie. :wave:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE.... :wave:


----------



## Guest

Looks good Mr. Biggs, your pictures help out alot.


----------



## BiggC

Looks great man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 









:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 18 2008, 10:41 PM~10202825
> *Looks good Mr. Biggs, your pictures help out alot.
> *


YOU ARE WELCOME HOMIE....  
I HAVE NO PROBLEM SHOWING MY TRICK'S AND HOW IT'S DONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 10:43 PM~10202843
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


x2

Love the wish-bones! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 18 2008, 10:46 PM~10202862
> *x2
> 
> Love the wish-bones! :cheesy:
> *


  THANK'S DOG...


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE'S IS ONE OF MY REAR WORKING JOINT'S AND DISC BRAKE'S.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:03 AM~10202979
> *HERE'S IS ONE OF MY REAR WORKING JOINT'S AND DISC BRAKE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2008, 09:30 PM~10202757
> *MUCH BETTER PRIMO, LOOKS MORE CUSTOM[/i]*


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2008, 11:03 PM~10202979
> *HERE'S IS ONE OF MY REAR WORKING JOINT'S AND DISC BRAKE'S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW Biggs!!!

That looks so real! What scale is this?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 18 2008, 11:28 PM~10203126
> *WOW Biggs!!!
> 
> That looks so real! What scale is this?
> *


1/16 HOMIE.


----------



## SOLOW Models

Nice, I want to build me a 1/16 scale model.


----------



## cruzinlow

hot damn im a lose for word nice nice nice, is all i can say :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 those U joints are sick!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

:wow: :wow: :wow: thats some bad ass work Mr Biggs...


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Mar 19 2008, 12:34 AM~10203365
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: thats some bad ass work Mr Biggs...
> *



Hell Yea Bro!!!!!


----------



## 408models

CRAZY BUILDS AS ALWAYS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2008, 07:39 AM~10186449
> *Chasis is lookin sick......I left you a vm on your cell about this weekend.  Will Sat morning work for you?
> *


Did you see this homie? Please let me know.


----------



## undead white boy

damn biggs all i can do is :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kykustoms

damn that is sick as hell so what is the vehicle gonna b?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 19 2008, 10:23 AM~10205413
> *damn biggs all i can do is :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x 10


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 19 2008, 10:23 AM~10205413
> *damn biggs all i can do is :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GONA LEAVE NO DOUBT ON THE REAL WINNER WITH THIS ONE !


----------



## MKD904

I'll be at your pad Sat. at 3:30....I gotta see this one in person....looks sick...


----------



## tequila sunrise

that's some bad ass detail in that suspension, can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...  
JUST BEEN WORKING ALOT . NO TIME TO BE ON THE COMPUTER BUT IM GETTING SOME WORK ON MY BUILD WITH THE AIRBAG'S, WHEN THEY ARE DONE THEY WILL WORK LIKE THE REAL THING. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

what up menace....my carnal is in your town...at the shops


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2008, 09:58 PM~10232427
> *what up menace....my carnal is in your town...at the shops
> *


TELL HIM TO GIVE ME A CALL AND I WILL HAVE ONE OF MY CALL GIRL'S TAKE CARE OF HIM. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2008, 11:00 PM~10232444
> *TELL HIM TO GIVE ME A CALL AND I WILL HAVE ONE OF MY CALL GIRL'S TAKE CARE OF HIM. :biggrin:
> *


HE TOOK A RUCA WITH HIM...HE TOLD.."ROAD HEAD THE WHOLE WAY" :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2008, 10:14 PM~10232539
> *HE TOOK A RUCA WITH HIM...HE TOLD.."ROAD HEAD THE WHOLE WAY" :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10232548
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THATS WHAT I SAID BASTERD :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2008, 10:30 PM~10202757
> *THANK'S GUY'S....
> 
> I MADE THEM INTO WISHBONE.....I THINK THEY LOOK BETTER NOW. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice fab work bro this build is gonna be sick


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S....


----------



## eastside1989

Mr Biggs that Wishbone is Sick...


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIES....  

GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY SLEVE LAST NIGHT. 
STILL GOT A FEW MORE TO GO TO FINISH BOTH ARM'S COMPLETE.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2008, 08:14 PM~10255775
> *THANK'S HOMIES....
> 
> GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY SLEVE LAST NIGHT.
> STILL GOT A FEW MORE TO GO TO FINISH BOTH ARM'S COMPLETE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick dogg.


----------



## lonnie

nice ink bro i want a tat of my 1:1


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..

YOU GOT TO PLAN ON WHAT YOU REALY WAN'T , BEFORE YOU PUT SOMETHING ON YOU CAUSE IT'S FOR LIFE. I GOT MOST OF MY WORK DONE IN THE BIG HOUSE AND NOW ALL THAT NEED'S TO BE REDONE.  
BUT IT WILL ALL BE FINISHED SOON.


----------



## Waco

Damn BIGGS that mutha is KLEAN!!!! bout to do my left arm real soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10255844
> *Damn BIGGS that mutha is KLEAN!!!! bout to do my left arm real soon! :biggrin:
> *


THE GOOD THING ABOUT IT, IS THAT IT'S ALL FREE. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

i do most of my own tats so they get done sooner but the only problem is im right handed so hardly any on my right arm lol


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2008, 08:22 PM~10255874
> *THE GOOD THING ABOUT IT, IS THAT IT'S ALL FREE. :biggrin:
> *



Damn awready!!!!! I gotta pay but its gonna be CHEAP!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:30 AM~10202757
> *THANK'S GUY'S....
> 
> I MADE THEM INTO WISHBONE.....I THINK THEY LOOK BETTER NOW. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks bad ass big homie, great work as always.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2008, 08:14 PM~10255775
> *THANK'S HOMIES....
> 
> GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY SLEVE LAST NIGHT.
> STILL GOT A FEW MORE TO GO TO FINISH BOTH ARM'S COMPLETE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





about time you got that done!!!!! you been talking about it forever..... lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2008, 07:14 PM~10232539
> *HE TOOK A RUCA WITH HIM...HE TOLD.."ROAD HEAD THE WHOLE WAY" :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

FIRME TACA BIGGS...I'M GOING BACK IN 2 WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

THAT'S WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT PRIMO, AZTEC WARRIORS AND GODS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: kkklllleeeeeeaaaaaannnnnn ink bro!! looks wicked biggs!!


----------



## cruzinlow

the tat looks sick BIGGS, nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 25 2008, 08:23 PM~10255881
> *i do most of my own tats so they get done sooner but the only problem is im right handed so hardly any on my right arm lol
> *


thats funny i do most my tats too and im left handed so most r on my right arm and legs my friends say i look like kane used to when he had the 1 sleeve attire where one arm was covered and the other was bare haha

that ink is nice biggs wish i could get somebody to do some free ink on me that looked like that


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 12:50 AM~10048189
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE TO MY FINISHED LIST. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this bad muthaf#$ka here


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 :wow: :twak: 
woooooo, that it BAD !


----------



## ElRafa

Nice ink Bigg Homie


----------



## Diamond502

what has become of this?

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.  

DINK..... MORE PIC'S OF THAT 32 ARE ON THE M.C.B.A. BUILD TOPIC HOMIE. 
BODYDROPPED..... THAT VAN IS PUT AWAY FOR NOW, BUT IT WILL BE OUT SOON ALONG WITH MY OTHER BUILD'S THAT NEED TO GET FINISHED.
PRIMO.... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. THE REST OF MY WORK WILL BE NOTHING BUT AZTEC STUFF. I TALKED TO MY HOMIE ABOUT HOOKING UP YOU SON AND HE SAID NO PROBLEM WHEN HE GET'S BACK. RIGHT NOW HE'S IN JAPAN , AFTER THAT IT WILL BE GERMANY THEN SALT LAKE CITY THEN HE WILL BE HOME. HE JUST FINISHED DOING SOME WORK ON MARK SANCHEZ AND THE BEAST FROM USC. ALSO NFL PLAYER LENDEL WHITE AND IN 4 WEEK IT WILL BE REGGIE BUSH.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup biggzz...


got some work done.
go check da topic!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 11:14 PM~10265657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what has become of this?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


trumpeter nova.... pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 27 2008, 08:35 PM~10272741
> *trumpeter nova.... pics?  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE ORANGE 50/50 BAR IN THE FIRST PAGE'S OF THIS TOPIC. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING SOON..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 07:24 PM~10273812
> *COMING SOON..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that hood looks a hell of a lot better homie....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2008, 10:27 PM~10273838
> *that hood looks a hell of a lot better homie....
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...  
IM STILL RE-MASTERING IT TO SPECK'S SO WHEN IT'S DONE IT WILL BE LIKE THE REAL THING. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10273812
> *COMING SOON..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

:0

:wave:

nice for you to stop by


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10273859
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 10:32 PM~10273881
> *:0
> 
> :wave:
> 
> nice for you to stop by
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 11:32 PM~10273882
> *:biggrin:
> *


basterd i need another euro


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2008, 01:33 PM~10273888
> *
> *


i want one of those.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2008, 10:33 PM~10273889
> *basterd i need another euro
> *


CUTTY, MONTE..? OR ELCO....? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 11:34 PM~10273904
> *CUTTY, MONTE..? OR ELCO....? :biggrin:
> *


cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 10:33 PM~10273902
> *i want one of those.....
> *


THEY WILL BE OUT SOON.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2008, 01:34 PM~10273911
> *THEY WILL BE OUT SOON.
> *


 :biggrin:

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2008, 10:34 PM~10273907
> *cutty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM TAKING MY TIME WITH THIS ONE, IT'S 80% DONE. IT WILL BE MUCH BETTER


----------



## LowandBeyond

is that one that Ryan done?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10273972
> *is that one that Ryan done?
> *


NO...THIS ONE IS FROM CARLOS AVILAR.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 11:38 PM~10273949
> *IM TAKING MY TIME WITH THIS ONE, IT'S 80% DONE.  IT WILL BE MUCH BETTER
> *


  LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2008, 10:44 PM~10274012
> * LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


  SIMON.


----------



## Smallz

U know i want one........or two..........or three. Hell, im all  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10274026
> *U know i want one........or two..........or three. Hell, im all    :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GOT IT.


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 10:24 PM~10273812
> *COMING SOON..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn BIGGS why you gotta tease a homie with them cutty photo etch bro, damn i gotta find me some :0 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 10:24 PM~10273812
> *COMING SOON..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2008, 10:42 PM~10273988
> *NO...THIS ONE IS FROM CARLOS AVILAR.
> *


? Carlos didn't have the vinyl trim


----------



## BODINE

any sneak peaks at the 98+ towncar


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 28 2008, 06:28 AM~10275198
> *?  Carlos didn't have the vinyl trim
> *


I KNOW, I ADDED THAT ALONG WITH THE SIDE STAINLESS AND EURO FRONT CLIP TO IT.


----------



## MKD904

Is that basically the same one that Twinn had like a year ago?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 28 2008, 06:29 AM~10275204
> *any sneak peaks at the 98+ towncar
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2008, 07:45 AM~10275478
> *Is that basically the same one that Twinn had like a year ago?
> *


I believe Twinn makes a copy of a copy of the Cutty that German dude did, which was based on Carlos's casting. Carlos made and cast the first and original Cutty model.


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY , MODEL KIT'S FROM JADA. YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. WE GOT MORE SHIT PLANED FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BiggC

Sweet, I'll have to pick up a few of those.

I take it they're diecast??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10281362
> *Sweet, I'll have to pick up a few of those.
> 
> I take it they're diecast??
> *


NOPE SKILL LEVEL 2 PLASTIC. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2008, 11:58 PM~10281378
> *NOPE SKILL LEVEL 2 PLASTIC. :biggrin:
> *


Very cool!!! Do they build like a diecast or reg kit? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 28 2008, 10:00 PM~10281395
> *Very cool!!!  Do they build like a diecast or reg kit?  :biggrin:
> *


BRB. LET ME OPEN ONE UP. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2008, 09:54 PM~10281332
> *JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY , MODEL KIT'S FROM JADA. YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.  WE GOT MORE SHIT PLANED FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN U BIGGS DAMN U
i want one now
i want the gt500 can someone say movie car :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:30 PM~10281670
> *DAMN U BIGGS DAMN U
> i want one now
> i want the gt500 can someone say movie car :biggrin:
> *



I am legend? 


Those are going to be cool. :0


----------



## undead white boy

nope its a remake
knight.industries.two.thousand


----------



## BODINE

DAMN!!! TOSE JADA KITS LOOK LIKE FUN


----------



## MKD904

Big homie, I want the vet one....Please hold onto it for me and let me know how much.....


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2008, 11:00 PM~10281834
> *Big homie, I want the vet one....Please hold onto it for me and let me know how much.....
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2008, 10:54 PM~10281332
> *JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY , MODEL KIT'S FROM JADA. YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.  WE GOT MORE SHIT PLANED FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE TIGHT I SEEN THE VET ONE AT THE HOBBY SHOP LAST WEEK ALL PLASTIC :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2008, 11:00 PM~10281834
> *Big homie, I want the vet one....Please hold onto it for me and let me know how much.....
> *


WE GOT A BUNCH OF THEM IN. IM ON MY WAY TO THE SHOP IN A FEW, I WILL CALL YOU WHEN I GET THERE LET ME KNOW WHAT WHAT YOU NEED.


----------



## lowridermodels

Menace call me!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 29 2008, 01:05 PM~10284197
> *Menace call me!
> *


I TRIED TO CALL YOU HOMIE.
ALL THE RIDE'S ARE NICE AND HAVE A MOTOR. THE ONLY ONE WITH A HALF MOTOR IS THE CORVETTE.


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0


----------



## Pokey

I saw those Jada kits at Hobby Lobby. I didn't pick them up because they look like shit on the box-art, but, I have since seen pics of what's in the box, and now I wish I had bought them!

They look alot more realistic than they do on the box.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 29 2008, 09:54 PM~10287131
> *I saw those Jada kits at Hobby Lobby. I didn't pick them up because they look like shit on the box-art, but, I have since seen pics of what's in the box, and now I wish I had bought them!
> 
> They look alot more realistic than they do on the box.
> *


YEAH BRO THEY ARE PRETTY CLEAN. I MIGHT HAVE MYSELF A BUILD OFF AND BUILD THE SHELBY GT-500 IN ONE DAY. BLK ON BLK ON BLK. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:43 PM~10281746
> *nope its a remake
> knight.industries.two.thousand
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

The car was pretty cool, but, the movie sucked!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 30 2008, 08:09 PM~10293316
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> The car was pretty cool, but, the movie sucked!
> *


I NEVER SEEN THE MOVIE. BUT I SEEN A TRIPPLE BLACK ONE THE OTHER DAY AND IT LOOKED MEAN AS FUCK. NIGHT RIDER HAS ALWAYS SUCKED BALL'S. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2008, 11:14 PM~10293344
> *I NEVER SEEN THE MOVIE.  BUT I SEEN A TRIPPLE BLACK ONE THE OTHER DAY AND IT LOOKED MEAN AS FUCK.  NIGHT RIDER HAS ALWAYS SUCKED BALL'S.  :biggrin:
> *


 x-2 big homie................ and i want the vet, let us know how much.


----------



## drnitrus

how is the scaling? the diecast always look bigger then the scale they say they are.

I would take the mustang. There is a bad ass one around here i would like to build....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 31 2008, 06:19 AM~10295715
> *how is the scaling?  the diecast always look bigger then the scale they say they are.
> 
> I would take the mustang.  There is a bad ass one around here i would like to build....
> *


they look just a bit bigger. it will make a good pro-street ride. it has a nice tubbed belly. hint. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how is the chassis detail? still die-cast style with axles or full suspensions?


----------



## DEUCES76

HEY BIGGS HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THOSE VETTES AND MUSTANGS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 30 2008, 10:03 PM~10293261
> *YEAH BRO THEY ARE PRETTY CLEAN.  I MIGHT HAVE MYSELF A BUILD OFF AND BUILD THE SHELBY GT-500 IN ONE DAY.  BLK ON BLK ON BLK.  :biggrin:
> *


Just getting into modeling car. Triple Black? Black body, black interior and ?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 31 2008, 09:40 PM~10303521
> *Just getting into modeling car. Triple Black? Black body, black interior and ? BLK RIMS
> Thanks
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 31 2008, 09:40 PM~10303521
> *Just getting into modeling car. Triple Black? Black body, black interior and ?
> 
> Thanks
> *


black wheels homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10303637
> *black wheels homie
> *


 :biggrin:  THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL WE JUST GOT THE BALL ROLLING TODAY, AND I JUST PAID FOR A 

WEB PAGE AND DOMAIN FOR THE FIRST ANNUAL WEST COAST PLASTIC MODEL 

NATIONALS. ONCE THE LINK IS UP IT WILL BE. 

WWW.WESTCOASTPLASTICMODELNATIONALS.COM

WE ARE TRYING TO SHOOT FOR NOVEMBER 2ND 08. AND IF THAT WORK'S OUT 

GOOD WE WILL HAVE 2 A YEAR. WE GOT THE PRIME LOCATION, JUST GOT TO 

FINALLIZE IT THEN IT'S ON. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FOOD, DRINKS, LIVE BAND AND DJ, TOP NOTCH AUCTIONS AND MAKE AND TAKE'S. :biggrin: JUST TIRED OF 

ALL THEM OTHER BORRING SHOW'S.


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Thats wat Im TALKIN BOUT!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

BIGGS PLEASE PLEASE NO WEAK ASS RIBBONS LIKE VENTURA!!!..LOL SOUNDS GREAT. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 thats sounds cool


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 1 2008, 04:36 PM~10309979
> *BIGGS PLEASE PLEASE NO WEAK ASS RIBBONS LIKE VENTURA!!!..LOL SOUNDS GREAT. GOOD LUCK!!!
> *


I WILL NEVER GIVE A RIBBON. A RIBBON IS FOR CATTLE OR A BAKE CONTEST. THEY WILL ALL BE PLAQUES.. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 1 2008, 04:55 PM~10310134
> *I WILL NEVER GIVE A RIBBON. A RIBBON IS FOR CATTLE OR A BAKE CONTEST.  THEY WILL ALL BE PLAQUES..  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up..... :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 1 2008, 04:28 PM~10309924
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Thats wat Im TALKIN BOUT!!!!
> *


  Mr. Biggs always doin it BIG


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 1 2008, 05:18 PM~10309844
> *WELL WE JUST GOT THE BALL ROLLING TODAY,  AND I JUST PAID FOR A
> 
> WEB PAGE AND DOMAIN FOR THE FIRST ANNUAL WEST COAST PLASTIC MODEL
> 
> NATIONALS. ONCE THE LINK IS UP IT WILL BE.
> 
> WWW.WESTCOASTPLASTICMODELNATIONALS.COM
> 
> WE ARE TRYING TO SHOOT FOR NOVEMBER 2ND 08.  AND IF THAT WORK'S OUT
> 
> GOOD WE WILL HAVE 2 A YEAR.  WE GOT THE PRIME LOCATION, JUST GOT TO
> 
> FINALLIZE IT THEN IT'S ON.  WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FOOD, DRINKS, LIVE BAND AND DJ, TOP NOTCH AUCTIONS AND MAKE AND TAKE'S. :biggrin:  JUST TIRED OF
> 
> ALL THEM OTHER BORRING SHOW'S.
> *


very cool!!!

maybe ill save to make it for this next year instead of nnl


----------



## Mr Biggs

WE TAKING OVER....ONE SHOW AT A TIME.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

whats the location.. might have to work a schedule out..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 1 2008, 07:12 PM~10311282
> *whats the location.. might have to work a schedule out..
> *


EITHER THE DOUBLE TREE INN IN ONTARIO, CA. OR PARAMOUNT, CA. BOTH WILL BE GOOD LOCATION'S. IF WE DO IT AT THE DOUBLE TREE WE CAN'T HAVE FOOD, DRINK'S NOR MUSIC. AND IF WE DO IT IN PARAMOUNT WE CAN HAVE A BLAST WITH NO FUZZ CAUSE IT'S ALL GATED.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

make sure u get gregg in on this one


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2008, 08:19 PM~10312062
> *make sure u get gregg in on this one
> *


DARELL ALREADY IS ... SO YOU KNOW HE WILL DRAG GREG IN. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 1 2008, 07:35 PM~10311500
> *EITHER THE DOUBLE TREE INN  IN ONTARIO, CA. OR PARAMOUNT, CA. BOTH WILL BE GOOD LOCATION'S.  IF WE DO IT AT THE DOUBLE TREE WE CAN'T HAVE FOOD, DRINK'S NOR MUSIC.  AND IF WE DO IT IN PARAMOUNT WE CAN HAVE A BLAST WITH NO FUZZ CAUSE IT'S ALL GATED.. :biggrin:
> *


uh...paramount..... sounds like you can make it more festive....


----------



## undead white boy

DAMN IM SO IN ON THIS THING 
THAT IS IF IM ALLOWED TO BE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:51 PM~10313184
> *DAMN IM SO IN ON THIS THING
> THAT IS IF IM ALLOWED TO BE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It will be a show....anyone can come...


----------



## undead white boy

THEN COUNT MY WHITE ASS IN ON IT


----------



## MARINATE

BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ANNOUNCEMENT :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 1 2008, 05:18 PM~10309844
> *WELL WE JUST GOT THE BALL ROLLING TODAY,  AND I JUST PAID FOR A
> 
> WEB PAGE AND DOMAIN FOR THE FIRST ANNUAL WEST COAST PLASTIC MODEL
> 
> NATIONALS. ONCE THE LINK IS UP IT WILL BE.
> 
> WWW.WESTCOASTPLASTICMODELNATIONALS.COM
> 
> WE ARE TRYING TO SHOOT FOR NOVEMBER 2ND 08.  AND IF THAT WORK'S OUT
> 
> GOOD WE WILL HAVE 2 A YEAR.  WE GOT THE PRIME LOCATION, JUST GOT TO
> 
> FINALLIZE IT THEN IT'S ON.  WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FOOD, DRINKS, LIVE BAND AND DJ, TOP NOTCH AUCTIONS AND MAKE AND TAKE'S. :biggrin:  JUST TIRED OF
> 
> ALL THEM OTHER BORRING SHOW'S.
> *


wow kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

NICE!!

DOIN BIGG THINGS!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 2 2008, 08:50 AM~10315352
> *NICE!!
> 
> DOIN BIGG THINGS!!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S....  
I HOPE THIS TURN'S OUT GOOD. IT WILL BE A WELL NEEDED SHOW OUT HERE.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2008, 07:24 PM~10319945
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> I HOPE THIS TURN'S OUT GOOD. IT WILL BE A WELL NEEDED SHOW OUT HERE.
> *


i will probably try to make it there in nov.

just checked flight is not to much....if i do ill probably stay 2 nights , what do rooms run there per night?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 2 2008, 06:40 PM~10320046
> *i will probably try to make it there in nov.
> 
> just checked flight is not to much....if i do ill probably stay 2 nights , what do rooms run there per night?
> *


they ain't that much out here. we can hook something up 4 u .


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup: if u need anything hit me up biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs

TIME TO QUIT BULLSHITING AND FINISH ALL MY BUILD'S I GOT ON THE TABLE. HAD TO GO IN AND GET THE STASH OUT.


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## twinn




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 6 2008, 09:32 PM~10351545
> *
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10351447
> *TIME TO QUIT BULLSHITING AND FINISH ALL MY BUILD'S I GOT ON THE TABLE. HAD TO GO IN AND GET THE STASH OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!! thats allot of $$ right thur


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 6 2008, 09:41 PM~10351638
> *damn!!! thats allot of $$ right thur
> *


hells ya damn biggs is BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:08 PM~7663158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do you get that stuff to make resin bodies


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 6 2008, 09:41 PM~10351638
> *damn!!! thats allot of $$ right thur
> *


THAT'S ONLY HALF OF WHAT I GOT.


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7672648
> *santa clause just left my house right now.  and it's not even christmas yet.
> 
> " COMING SOON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get a copy of this????????????
highly interested


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 6 2008, 09:52 PM~10351748
> *where do you get that stuff to make resin bodies
> *


THE ONLY RESIN BODY THERE IS THE 62 WAGON THE REST ARE PLASTIC. YOU CAN PICK THE STUFF UP AT ANY RESIN WHOLESALE COMPANY. YOU MIGHT HAVE TO LOOK ON LINE IN YOUR AREA FOR ONE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10351787
> *where can i get a copy of this????????????
> highly interested
> *


ONCE I REMASTER IT AND ADD THE 80'S FRONT CLIP WE WILL CARRY THEM. THEY WILL BE POSTED ONCE THEY ARE DONE.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 09:53 PM~10351766
> *THAT'S ONLY HALF OF WHAT I GOT.
> *


damn!! my broke ass needs to start saving some green


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10351804
> *ONCE I REMASTER IT AND ADD THE 80'S FRONT CLIP WE WILL CARRY THEM.  THEY WILL BE POSTED ONCE THEY ARE DONE.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 6 2008, 10:03 PM~10351851
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10351447
> *TIME TO QUIT BULLSHITING AND FINISH ALL MY BUILD'S I GOT ON THE TABLE. HAD TO GO IN AND GET THE STASH OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

what i would give for 15 seconds in that pile :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10352476
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i would give for 15 seconds in that pile :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10351447
> *TIME TO QUIT BULLSHITING AND FINISH ALL MY BUILD'S I GOT ON THE TABLE. HAD TO GO IN AND GET THE STASH OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to take a trip to Pegasus with you here real soon.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: 

IM GETTING ALL MY SHIT READY TO START LAYING DOWN SOME CRAZY ASS SHIT SOON, AND NONE OF IT WILL BE DECAL, PURE CANDY'S, FLAKE'S,PEARL'S ,REAL SILVER LEAF AND SOME MURALS.  NOTHING LOUD ALL GHOST. I THINK I HAVE ANOTHER 57 RAG 1/16 SCALE SOMEWHERE THAT RYAN SENT ME.  

THIS IS JUST MESSING AROUND.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 OOOOHHHHH!! KKKOOOOLLLLLL BRO!! A FEW MORE DAYS TO GO BIGGS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 7 2008, 01:05 PM~10356299
> *:0 OOOOHHHHH!! KKKOOOOLLLLLL BRO!! A FEW MORE DAYS TO GO BIGGS!! :biggrin:
> *


YUP.... 3 MORE DAY'Z...  

HERE IS ANOTHER QUICK ONE, JUST TRUING TO GET MY STILLO BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I GOT MINE A WEEK AGO AND I'LL BE TRYING IT ON ONE OF MY NEW CREATIONS SOON!! YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO SHOW ME SOME POINTERS BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 7 2008, 01:12 PM~10356381
> *:biggrin: I GOT MINE A WEEK AGO AND I'LL BE TRYING IT ON ONE OF MY NEW CREATIONS SOON!! YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO SHOW ME SOME POINTERS BRO
> *


HERE YOU GO. DROPPED THE SCALE DOWN TO 1/24 .... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 NNNNIIIIICCCCCCEEEEE BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 7 2008, 01:25 PM~10356489
> *:0 NNNNIIIIICCCCCCEEEEE BRO
> *


HERE YA GO BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

nice
work


----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 NICE BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.....  
HERE IT IS WITH THE ALL HAND PAINTED OUT LINE. :biggrin: I GUESS ONCE YOU GOT IT , YOU NEVER LOOSE IT.


----------



## eastside1989

:wow: Wow that is Nice...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2008, 03:00 PM~10356709
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.....
> HERE IT IS WITH THE ALL HAND PAINTED OUT LINE. :biggrin:  I GUESS ONCE YOU GOT IT , YOU NEVER LOOSE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats ugly :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

Very


----------



## Diamond502

sweet


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10351804
> *ONCE I REMASTER IT AND ADD THE 80'S FRONT CLIP WE WILL CARRY THEM.  THEY WILL BE POSTED ONCE THEY ARE DONE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

After i get back from my little trip im going to go out and pick this up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 7 2008, 06:21 PM~10358877
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:    :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2008, 06:20 PM~10358870
> *After i get back from my little trip im going to go out and pick this up.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wow :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

your guna need a good broom and a big dust pan LOL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 7 2008, 06:25 PM~10358918
> *your guna need a good broom and a big dust pan LOL.
> *


It's a mimi triple combo....Does all kind's of good shit. When i went to check it out it's only 42 inch long by30 inche's wide by 20 inche's tall


----------



## 2lowsyn

oh so its a small one, nice and afective LOL


----------



## undead white boy

as i said



> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 7 2008, 06:25 PM~10358913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 wow :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 7 2008, 06:30 PM~10358982
> *oh so its a small one, nice and afective LOL
> *


yeah it around 2 g's but that fucker is clean. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn biggs is BALLIN$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 2lowsyn

so disc drums speakers pumps and outher round thing youll be making in house from now on hu ?
that a big dent in my pocket.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10359019
> *damn biggs is BALLIN$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


:biggrin: I just want to make shit when me or the homies need something.


----------



## 2lowsyn

sweet thats what were here for , to buy shit from anouther LOL
nha but thats cool maby ill buy some drums for a car one day


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 7 2008, 06:37 PM~10359058
> *sweet thats what were here for , to buy shit from anouther LOL
> nha but thats cool maby ill buy some drums for a car one day
> *


It's just when I need something I always got to wait and get pushed to the back of the line, for stuff I needed like yesterday.


----------



## Waco

Chump Change Que No Hermano????


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 7 2008, 07:59 PM~10360007
> *Chump Change Que No Hermano????
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2008, 06:35 PM~10359040
> *:biggrin: I just want to make shit when me or the homies HERE ON L-I-L need something.
> *


ORALE VATO-YA KNO IF YA GOT SOMETHIN WE GOIN TO WANT IT TOO RIGHT.....


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 7 2008, 09:52 PM~10361043
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 10:24 PM~10351447
> *TIME TO QUIT BULLSHITING AND FINISH ALL MY BUILD'S I GOT ON THE TABLE. HAD TO GO IN AND GET THE STASH OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

NICE GOODIES!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 03:03 PM~10356744
> *thats ugly  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HATER! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

NICE!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2008, 06:43 PM~10359097
> *It's just when I need something I always got to wait and get pushed to the back of the line, for stuff I needed like yesterday.
> *


I know exactly what you mean....


----------



## Mr Biggs

TAKING THIS BAD BOY OUT SIDE TO GET PAINTED RIGHT NOW, STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT COLOR IM GOING WITH...... BUT I WILL BRB IN A FEW. :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: DAM SERVER...


----------



## Pokey

Damn Biggs, love the paint on that Buick!!!!

Those wheels look right at home on it too.

Can't wait to see how this one turns out! Well, this, and the Impalamino!  :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 08:07 PM~10368425
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a af/x resin? I have one that im building a replica of a buddies 1:1. CLEAN as hell


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 08:07 PM~10368425
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 wow :0 :0 :0 
thats going to be sweet bro


----------



## lonnie

nice paint bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 8 2008, 08:29 PM~10368670
> *nice paint bro
> *



X2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 8 2008, 08:24 PM~10368608
> *is this a af/x resin? I have one that im building a replica of a buddies 1:1. CLEAN as hell
> *


thank's homie's..  

mademan it's the original plastic kit. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 08:38 PM~10368763
> *thank's homie's..
> 
> mademan it's the original plastic kit. :biggrin:
> *


damn. I was just wondering, I had bought a a/fx and it took forever (2.5 months) to get here, but you cant tell its resin, its so clean, and perfect. too bad theyve pissed off so many people , under different names on ebay.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL...THROW A MEAN ASS SILVER LEAF TO BREAK IT UP


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10368855
> *LOOKS GOOS CARNAL...THROW A MEAN ASS SILVER LEAF TO BREAK IT UP
> *


THANK'S BRO..  
I ADDED MORE DETAIL TO THE SPLIT, THEN I WILL ADD SILVER LEAF.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 09:54 PM~10368876
> *THANK'S BRO..
> I ADDED MORE DETAIL TO THE SPLIT, THEN I WILL ADD SILVER LEAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 10:54 PM~10368876
> *THANK'S BRO..
> I ADDED MORE DETAIL TO THE SPLIT, THEN I WILL ADD SILVER LEAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Paint job is looking great.


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND THE BAD NEWS IS I HAD TO SEND THE BUICK TO MEET MY HOMIE MR. CLEANER....


----------



## BODINE

i like that 78 elco !


----------



## ElRafa

Damn that sucks big homie that ride was looking sweet


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 8 2008, 09:57 PM~10369415
> *WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN
> *


I DID NOT REALLY LIKE THE WAY THE PATTERN'S CAME OUT ON THE SIDE, SO I WILL RE-DO IT THE SAME MINUS THE SIDE DEZINE. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Get that T-Bird ready for paint while u wait for the oven cleaner to work. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 8 2008, 07:10 PM~10369527
> *Get that T-Bird ready for paint while u wait for the oven cleaner to work. :biggrin:
> *


x-2 been putting in some killer work big homie...

is that machine a combination mill/indexer/lathe?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10369527
> *Get that T-Bird ready for paint while u wait for the oven cleaner to work. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT I REALLY GOT TO DO IS STOP BULL SHITTING AND FINISH MY BUILD'S I HAVE ON THE TABLE. :biggrin: 


THAT BE THE ONE ROLLIN.. CAN'T WAIT TO PICK IT UP SOON.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 07:23 PM~10369645
> *WHAT I REALLY GOT TO DO IS STOP BULL SHITTING AND FINISH MY BUILD'S I HAVE ON THE TABLE. :biggrin:
> THAT BE THE ONE ROLLIN.. CAN'T WAIT TO PICK IT UP SOON.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 10:23 PM~10369645
> *WHAT I REALLY GOT TO DO IS STOP BULL SHITTING AND FINISH MY BUILD'S I HAVE ON THE TABLE. :biggrin:
> THAT BE THE ONE ROLLIN.. CAN'T WAIT TO PICK IT UP SOON.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:yes: :biggrin: :0


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2008, 12:36 AM~10369744
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 10:36 PM~10369744
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 as always bro


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 10:54 PM~10369392
> *AND THE BAD NEWS IS I HAD TO SEND THE BUICK TO MEET MY HOMIE MR. CLEANER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no offense but good bout the buick..lol...cools break but just not right for the car


----------



## undead white boy

damn biggs you killed it 
but do what youve got to do homie its your model


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 11:36 PM~10369744
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: what color


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

orgullo mexicano?


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 09:54 PM~10369392
> *AND THE BAD NEWS IS I HAD TO SEND THE BUICK TO MEET MY HOMIE MR. CLEANER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HOW LONG YOU GOTTA LET THAT OVEN CLEANER ON BEFOR YOU WIPE IT OF


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 9 2008, 04:58 PM~10375711
> *HOW LONG YOU GOTTA LET THAT OVEN CLEANER ON BEFOR YOU WIPE IT OF
> *


IT ALL DEPEND'S ON WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU GOT ON THE CAR OR EVEN WHAT KIND OF CLEAR. I USE ALL THE REAL GOOD SHIT SO IT TAKE'S MUCH LONGER TO COME OFF. IT'S MORE OR LESS 2 TO 3 DAY'S .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2008, 04:46 PM~10375537
> *orgullo mexicano?
> *


NO. JUST A FULL CUSTOM MONTE.


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10376713
> *IT ALL DEPEND'S ON WHAT KIND OF PAINT YOU GOT ON THE CAR OR EVEN WHAT KIND OF CLEAR.  I USE ALL THE REAL GOOD SHIT SO IT TAKE'S MUCH LONGER TO COME OFF.  IT'S MORE OR LESS 2 TO 3 DAY'S .
> *


ITS JUST DUPLI COLOR WITH NO CLEAR


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 09:54 PM~10369392
> *AND THE BAD NEWS IS I HAD TO SEND THE BUICK TO MEET MY HOMIE MR. CLEANER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want to sell the madd mudder kit


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dink_@Apr 9 2008, 06:41 PM~10376747
> *ITS JUST DUPLI COLOR WITH NO CLEAR
> *


IT SHOULD BE 1 OR 2 DAY'S OF SOAKING. JUST PUT IT IN A NICE SIZE PLASTIC CONTAINER THAT CAR CAR FIT'S SNUG IN AND SUBMERGE IT WITH THE EASY-OFF.

dubelduces SORRY IT'S NOT FOR SALE.


----------



## mcloven

its all good i wanted it for the tries and headers


----------



## dink

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST FUCKING AROUND TONIGHT. TWINN CLEARED THE FIRST CAR SMALLZ PAINTED WITH HIN NEW AIR BRUSH. :biggrin: THIS IS JUST A TEST CAR.


----------



## Pokey

I never really cared for that body-style, but that color looks badass on that Mopar!


----------



## cruzinlow

damn bro that looks sick for a test car, nice color :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

looks good, what shade is that?


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.....  
IT'S A PASSION PURPLE WITH A PINK PEARL OVER IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM OUT HOMIE'S GOT TO GET UP EARLY FOR MY FLIGHT TO THE EAST COAST TOMORROW MORNING. WISH ME LUCK. :biggrin: WE ARE TAKING 2 CAMERA'S THIS TIME.


----------



## cruzinlow

*NICE!!!!*
:yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow

GOOD LUCK BRO HAVE A GOOD TRIP


----------



## Smallz

Have fun and be safe. Bring back that first prize.


----------



## Diamond502

have a great time, be safe, and good luck


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2008, 08:25 PM~10388218
> *IM OUT HOMIE'S GOT TO GET UP EARLY FOR MY FLIGHT TO THE EAST COAST TOMORROW MORNING. WISH ME LUCK. :biggrin:  WE ARE TAKING 2 CAMERA'S THIS TIME.
> *


 :0 :0 

best of luck big homie


----------



## BiggDeee

Have a safe trip homies! and dont forget your EAR PLUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that color on there and love the clear you use. :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

Have a safe trip homeboy


see you saturday!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 11 2008, 12:14 AM~10388502
> *:0  :0
> 
> best of luck big homie
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

well the new Model Car Magazine is out ant there is pic's from alot of the homie's in it. I got 3 page's


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i guess i gotta hit up gregg for a copy :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Post the pix of all the homies cars....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10490535
> *Post the pix of all the homies cars....
> *


lil Joe has it and I will see him tomorrow to pick it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: sssaawwweeeeeettttt!!


----------



## BiggDeee

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

M.C.B.A. Members Build's.


----------



## undead white boy

yo biggs is mine in there or is joe bull shitting me


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 24 2008, 06:43 PM~10496590
> *yo biggs is mine in there or is joe bull shitting me
> *


he was bull shitting you.


----------



## undead white boy

damn it LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 24 2008, 06:48 PM~10496629
> *damn it LOL
> *


Dont go hang yourself it's in there. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

which one is it
damn i just got the rope tied J/K LOL


----------



## MARINATE

congrat's homies!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10496647
> *which one is it
> damn i just got the rope tied J/K LOL
> *


t-bucket


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2008, 10:01 PM~10496728
> *t-bucket
> *


i dont know if he wants u to post it......

it might be top secret as well, just like his truck is....... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

sweet i thought that one would make it


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10496736
> *i dont know if he wants u to post it......
> 
> it might be top secret as well, just like his truck is....... :biggrin:
> *


was its dead now
hell i dont care if he posts it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10496736
> *i dont know if he wants u to post it......
> 
> it might be top secret as well, just like his truck is....... :biggrin:
> *


It's not that. this is my topic. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10496851
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2008, 07:24 PM~10496904
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2008, 04:09 PM~10496779
> *It's not that.  this is my topic. :biggrin:
> *


 that bullshit needs to stop.... hey did gregg put any hawaii shit in there?


----------



## BiggC

Congarts to all that made it in!!! And a big CONGRATS to Biggs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: A VERY BIGG "CONGRATS" TO YOU BRO!! THIS IS WHATS IT'S ALL ABOUT!! YOU ARE A TRUE MASTER BUILDER BRO!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

CONGRATS TO BIGGS AND EVERYONE WHOS N THE MAG. I'LL BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR THAT 1 WHEN IT GETS THIS FAR.


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

Congrats to the bigg homie Biggs! I went to pay for my table for the phoenix show and they were talking good about you!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2008, 03:42 PM~10496581
> *M.C.B.A. Members Build's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Diamond502

Okay, so who are:

Eddie Almaraz
David Irwin
Chris Lewis
David Champion
kurt Barlow
Marcus Torrington
Bill Snyder
Dennis Martinez
AND
Joe Orzozco


??????????????????????????????

I am pretty sure mini is david irwin, but cant remember, are all of the other guys members here on LIL?


----------



## Models IV Life

OK BIGGS I WANT THE PURPLE 65' RAG FOR MY "LIL'S BEST" COLLECTION.  HOW MUCH???..LOL. CONGRATS CARNAL ON THE MAG FEATURE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 08:34 PM~10499351
> *Okay, so who are:
> 
> Eddie Almaraz>>>>>>> Marinate
> David Irwin>>>>>>>>>Minidreams Inc.
> Chris Lewis>>>>>>>>>BiggC
> David Champion>>>>>>??????
> kurt Barlow>>>>>>>>>??????
> Marcus Torrington>>>>>Smallz
> Bill Snyder>>>>>>>>>>?????
> Dennis Martinez>>>>>>>BiggDee
> AND
> Joe Orzozco>>>>>>>>>>modeljunky?
> ??????????????????????????????
> 
> I am pretty sure mini is david irwin, but cant remember, are all of the other guys members here on LIL?
> *


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 02:39 AM~10499383
> *
> *


Thanks


----------



## BiggC

Rollin got it lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

great pics in that mag!!! 


MCBA just going to have its own mag? :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C

Congrats Mr biggs and mbca


----------



## ItalianStallion131

Congrat all, wish i could get that mag, No one sells it around here


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 25 2008, 05:53 AM~10500202
> *Congrats Mr biggs and mbca
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904

Congrats big homie....anything from the Victorville show in there?


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats big homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 25 2008, 07:11 AM~10500567
> *Congrats big homie....anything from the Victorville show in there?
> *


THANKS HOMIE'S...  
NO BRO. I THINK THAT WILL BE IN THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2008, 09:09 AM~10500828
> *Congrats big homie
> *


x2


----------



## RaiderPride

congrats big baller and all the MCBA homies that made it into the Mag and keep up the sick builds.


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 25 2008, 07:15 PM~10505105
> *congrats big baller and all the MCBA homies that made it into the Mag and keep up the sick builds.
> *



x2


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs could i buy a copy of that mag from ya


----------



## MC562

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S....  

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

wow was that a dicrap or plastic 
looks sweet bro as always


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10518201
> *wow was that a dicrap or plastic
> looks sweet bro as always
> *


RESIN.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10518188
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good I'll be waiting to get a couple of these.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn server :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10518188
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLO1

is that the one that i sent to the homie MARINATE?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10518331
> *is that the one that i sent to the homie MARINATE?
> *


YUP.. :biggrin: BEEN FUCKING WITH IT ALL DAY.  I GOT IT TO LOOK HALF DECENT. STILL NEED ANOTHER MONTH OF WORK ON IT.


----------



## youcantfademe

TKM????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

mark me in for one to !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 27 2008, 09:49 PM~10518386
> *TKM????
> *


IT USED TO BE. BUT WHEN IM DONE WITH IT IT WILL BE FLAKEY SWOLEN ORB RESIN. :biggrin: 



YOU GOT IT BLAZE.


----------



## SOLO1

now i remember why i gave it to him


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10518506
> *now i remember why i gave it to him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2008, 09:56 PM~10518465
> *IT USED TO BE.  BUT WHEN IM DONE WITH IT IT WILL BE FLAKEY SWOLEN ORB RESIN. :biggrin:
> YOU GOT IT BLAZE.
> *


SO ......UH..... HEY BIGG HOMIE, CAN I GET IN LINE ON ONE OF THOSE...? THATS GONNA BE OF THE CHAINS..... INTERIOR TOO? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 27 2008, 10:05 PM~10518539
> *SO ......UH..... HEY BIGG HOMIE, CAN I GET IN LINE ON ONE OF THOSE...? THATS GONNA BE OF THE CHAINS..... INTERIOR TOO? :0
> *


HOPEFULLY IT WILL. WE WILL SEE, BUT I GOT CHECK WITH MY PARTNER FIRST.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS MY NEXT ONE IN LINE THAT I WILL FINISH.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2008, 10:26 PM~10518689
> *Getter done! :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 27 2008, 10:28 PM~10518703
> *Getter done! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I AM.... :biggrin: GOT STARTED ON THE ENGINE TODAY.


----------



## Pokey

Oh yeah, can't wait to see that '58 finished!


----------



## twinn

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10518721
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 OH NO!!! BACK TO KICKING ASS AS USUAL!!


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY CARNAL I MIGHT'VE MISSED IT BUT WHAT COLOR IS THAT ON THE 8?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10518713
> *Oh yeah, can't wait to see that '58 finished!
> *



X2


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: glad to see u do a traditional low low again..... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

yo big homie count me in on the licoln line


----------



## undead white boy

man it seems that no show is giving you love bro
that az show hated you bro


----------



## MRLATINO

Hey bro just finished going through all your pages, took me awhile but it was worth it you got some sweet ass models. There was alot of right click,save as.


----------



## Mr Biggs

gracias MR Latino.  
it's alot of hard work and long night's of building but you got to love it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND THIS IS FOR THEM DENVER FAN'S... :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

congrats on the mag biggs and the other mcba :thumbsup: 

love that 58 reminds me of moonflower :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 28 2008, 08:20 PM~10529035
> *congrats on the mag biggs and the other mcba  :thumbsup:
> 
> love that 58 reminds me of moonflower :yes:
> *


thats what i said :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

OK I FOUND 2 MORE OF THE HOMIE'S CAR'S. ONE DID NOT HAVE A NAME AND THE OTHER WAS THE WRONG NAME AND INFO. THE PINK 61 IS ROILLINOLDSCHOOL AND THE BLUE 64 BELONG'S TO MRGONZO.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: SWEET RIDE BRO!! GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIES!! AND CONGRATS TO THE MEMEBERS FOR MAKING THE MAGAZINE


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE...  
ALL THE HOMIE'S DID GOOD.  I GOT TO GIVE PROP'S TO ALL THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY AND OTHER LAY IT LOW MEMBER'S FOR STEEPING UP THEIR GAME. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

congrats big homie

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1059


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 8 2008, 03:44 PM~10609837
> *congrats big homie
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1059
> *


 :0 THE RED CORVETTE IS AN ARIZONA MEMBER! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE GREETING'S T-JAY...GOT IT TODAY..


----------



## Project59

:0 Noice!!!! Your welcome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 08:51 PM~7663045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that 300zx from??? and how did you get those side skirts and bumpers???


----------



## youcantfademe

damn i had to look twice at the 62 i hough t it was real.....


----------



## youcantfademe

damn i had to look twice at the 62 i hough t it was real.....


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2008, 08:44 PM~10547167
> *OK I FOUND 2 MORE OF THE HOMIE'S CAR'S. ONE DID NOT HAVE A NAME AND THE OTHER WAS THE WRONG NAME AND INFO.  THE PINK 61 IS ROILLINOLDSCHOOL AND THE BLUE 64 BELONG'S TO MRGONZO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yup thats my 64 "Blue Magic". The other pic was suppose to be my sons 64, but they put G's 61 :roflmao: (even spelled my sons name wrong). It's all good though, WE all Family :thumbsup: Nice write up Mr Biggs.... Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@May 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10700051
> *where did you get that 300zx from??? and how did you get those side skirts and bumpers???
> *


its the Veilside version of the kit  look it up on ebay


----------



## mademan

you get my last pm Biggs?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 21 2008, 01:38 AM~10702235
> *you get my last pm Biggs?
> *


nevermind the pm, i got a hookup


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thought the 62 was real too till i remembered u building it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

server :uh:


----------



## JUCD64

WHAT COLOR OF BLUE IS ON THE 64? HERE'S A PIC OF MINE.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THAT IS A BAD ASS LO-LO BRO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks for deleteing it !


----------



## mcloven

what i miss


----------



## youcantfademe

A DOUCHEBAG....


----------



## mcloven

oh


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 21 2008, 03:21 PM~10706180
> *A DOUCHEBAG....
> *


yeah! who was that guy!? :angry: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ANOTHER HATER LURKING. I JUST GOT HOME AND HEARD ABOUT IT. IT MUST BE ONE OF MY BASTERD CHILDREN OR SOMEONE'S MAMMA I FUCKED. OR EVEN SOMEONE WHO CAN'T BUILD WORTH A SHIT. BUT IT'S BEEN DELETED (OH WELL) THANK'S RYAN.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2008, 05:43 PM~10706319
> *ANOTHER HATER LURKING. I JUST GOT HOME AND HEARD ABOUT IT.  IT MUST BE ONE OF MY BASTERD CHILDREN OR SOMEONE'S MAMMA I FUCKED. OR EVEN SOMEONE WHO CAN'T BUILD WORTH A SHIT.  BUT IT'S BEEN DELETED (OH WELL) THANK'S RYAN.
> *


he only had 2 hours before i caught him, lol.

checking his IP with other accounts, we'll know soon if it's someone we know, lol


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2008, 05:21 PM~10706994
> *he only had 2 hours before i caught him, lol.
> 
> 
> checking his IP with other accounts, we'll know soon if it's someone we know, lol
> *


 :0 do tell.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2008, 05:43 PM~10706319
> *ANOTHER HATER LURKING. I JUST GOT HOME AND HEARD ABOUT IT.  IT MUST BE ONE OF MY BASTERD CHILDREN OR SOMEONE'S MAMMA I FUCKED. OR EVEN SOMEONE WHO CAN'T BUILD WORTH A SHIT.  BUT IT'S BEEN DELETED (OH WELL) THANK'S RYAN.
> *



BIGGS ARE YOU MAKING PEOPLE UPSET AGAIN !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2008, 05:21 PM~10706994
> *he only had 2 hours before i caught him, lol.
> 
> checking his IP with other accounts, we'll know soon if it's someone we know, lol
> *


thank's bro.. 
I got a real nice ip locator one of the homie's hooked me up with. pm me his ip I will give you where he live's quick like.


and mini you know how them pussy's are. If they would just take the time to build instead of bullshitting and hating on people who are real builder's, they will probobly be a good builder themselve's but since they are full of shit with no money or life they got to hate. So all i can say to them is suck my dick.


----------



## 1ofaknd

It's either cali, or germany. 

dnsstuff shows it as being cali
http://private.dnsstuff.com/tools/ipall.ch...in=63.199.37.10

geobytes shows it as germany
http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10707350
> *It's either cali, or germany.
> 
> dnsstuff shows it as being cali
> http://private.dnsstuff.com/tools/ipall.ch...in=63.199.37.10
> 
> geobytes shows it as germany
> http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation
> *


its cali.. bay area


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

I copied the ip from the dnstuff to geobytes.. maybe you messed up a #


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@May 21 2008, 06:27 PM~10707556
> *I copied the ip from the dnstuff to geobytes.. maybe you messed up a #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the same thing I got bay area....HHHHHHHMM


----------



## Mr Biggs

By tomorrow I will know who it is...


----------



## mcloven

i know who it is his name is mike vllajhos


----------



## mcloven

i know who it is his name is mike vllajhos he goes to my school


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 21 2008, 07:17 PM~10708048
> *i know who it is his name is mike vllajhos
> *


how do you know that.


----------



## mcloven

i set next to him in computer class he saw me on lil and he regesterd


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 21 2008, 06:24 PM~10708120
> *i set next to him in computer class he saw me on lil and he regesterd
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 21 2008, 06:24 PM~10708120
> *i set next to him in computer class he saw me on lil and he regesterd
> *


CARL, DO I HAVE TO TAKE A VISIT TO YOUR SCHOOL AND LET THE TEACHER KNOW WHAT THIS CLOWN IS DOING IN COMPUTER CLASS? MEMBER YOUR A FEW CITIES AWAY AND I HAVE ALL THE TIME THIS WEEK TO TAKE THAT TRIP. 

PRIMO, I CAN HANDLE THIS ONE FROM HERE, CARL MUST HAVE FORGOT I LIVE 15 MINUTES AWAY. I'LL VISIT HIS GRANDPARENTS IF HE'S THE ONE DOING ALL THIS. BUT, I REALLY DO THINK HE WOULD BE THAT STUPID AFTER WHAT HE DID THE FIRST TIME.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## mcloven

i learnd the first time


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 21 2008, 07:35 PM~10708339
> *CARL, DO I HAVE TO TAKE A VISIT TO YOUR SCHOOL AND LET THE TEACHER KNOW WHAT THIS CLOWN IS DOING IN COMPUTER CLASS? MEMBER YOUR A FEW CITIES AWAY AND I HAVE ALL THE TIME THIS WEEK TO TAKE THAT TRIP.
> 
> PRIMO, I CAN HANDLE THIS ONE FROM HERE, CARL MUST HAVE FORGOT I LIVE 15 MINUTES AWAY. I'LL VISIT HIS GRANDPARENTS IF HE'S THE ONE DOING ALL THIS. BUT, I REALLY DO THINK HE WOULD BE THAT STUPID AFTER WHAT HE DID THE FIRST TIME.
> *


yeah it's just funny how once we came up with the area and i was going to find out who it was he came up with this person's name and even went to the same school with him real quick. thing's that make you say hhhmmm.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea....it does........why didnt he say that the first time..


and biggs ive noticed u havnt been typing in blu like u usually do..why?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 21 2008, 07:41 PM~10708401
> *yea....it does........why didnt he say that the first time..
> and biggs ive noticed u havnt been typing in blu like u usually do..why?
> *


I only type in blue when im in a blue mood.


----------



## Project59

What is this typeing in blue you speak of????? 

Carla gonna get ass rapped!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 29 2008, 01:01 AM~10528948
> *AND THE BAD NEWS IS I HAD TO SEND THE BUICK TO MEET MY HOMIE MR. CLEANER....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

I SEE BLUE AND RED ON THAT ONE. :dunno: SO WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im juat sayin.. from what i remember most of ur posts were blue thats all....nothing more..


----------



## lowridermodels

Carla shoulda got his ass beat at the NNL! Shut talkin lil fugger!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 21 2008, 08:37 PM~10709028
> *Carla shoulda got his ass beat at the NNL! Shut talkin lil fugger!
> *


HE WON'T GO ANYMORE. :angry:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10708551
> *I SEE BLUE AND RED ON THAT ONE. :dunno: SO WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY
> *



hey biggs quick question ,that elco you jus got is it a 1/24 scale im just wandering ,and when you get a min could you pm me please


----------



## mcloven

oh im going back to nnl


----------



## Waco

:uh: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 22 2008, 07:36 AM~10711230
> *:uh:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



X 2


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs im sorry about every thing will you forgive me


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 22 2008, 05:09 PM~10715048
> *hey biggs im sorry about every thing will you forgive me
> *


ONLY IF YOUR SINCERE. 
CAUSE THERE WILL NOT BE A THIRD TIME.


----------



## mcloven

it wont happen agan


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 22 2008, 05:47 PM~10715299
> *it wont happen agan
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS A LITTLE BIT OF GOOD NEWS... :biggrin: 



http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=30


http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=32


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

super bee!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 11:43 PM~10716827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super bee!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


MONTE!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 WOW!! I LOVE THAT DRAGGSTER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

(LAKERS)


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2008, 10:43 PM~10767532
> *(LAKERS)
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2008, 09:43 PM~10767532
> *<span style='colorurple'>Sorry Biggs but i have to!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

[/quote]


----------



## Waco

AAAAWWWWW MAYNE had to put my team on blast!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Its all good bro! :biggrin: Tha LA Fakerz won! uh i mean LA Lakerz!!! :biggrin:  

Hit me up tommorrow bro!!!!! sorry didnt mean to whore ur thread Carnal!


----------



## BODINE

WATING FOR FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## 49NRS SF

:wave: :wave:*NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 did you say footballllllllll????????!!!!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 30 2008, 02:01 AM~10768302
> *WATING FOR FOOTBALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhh no matter where you go in this world, you will always find a steeler fan, nice jersey homie.


----------



## mcloven

i like the cowboys


----------



## MKD904




----------



## mcloven




----------



## RaiderPride

wassup :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTMFT


----------



## Models IV Life

BIGGS WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SILVER BLUE 58 RAG? WANNA SELL IT?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think somethin badd happened to it.. im not sure


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 6 2008, 01:07 AM~10811184
> *BIGGS WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SILVER BLUE 58 RAG? WANNA SELL IT?
> *


THE CLEAR TURNED YELLOW ON IT, LIKE IT WAS A BAD OR OLD BATCH. SO NOW IF I HAVE CLEAR THAT'S OVER 3 MONTH'S I JUST THROW IT AWAY. THE SHIT THEY HAVE NOW A DAY DONT HAVE A LONG SHELF LIFE


----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10812941
> *THE CLEAR TURNED YELLOW ON IT, LIKE IT WAS A BAD OR OLD BATCH.  SO NOW IF I HAVE CLEAR THAT'S OVER 3 MONTH'S I JUST THROW IT AWAY. THE SHIT THEY HAVE NOW A DAY DONT HAVE A LONG SHELF LIFE
> *



Use Glasurit paint bro its the best on the market.Kinda expensive but its a germany make used on bimmers and benzes by factory. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

YOUR BOX IS FULL! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10827517
> *YOUR BOX IS FULL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 10:41 PM~10827517
> *YOUR BOX IS FULL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :worship:


----------



## Waco

Watz new BOSS????</span>


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10952504
> *DO NOT DISTURB...A NEW CREATION IS IN THE PROCESS. *:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 . Will do bro will do!!!!! hno: hno: :|


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RaiderPride

what u working on? :scrutinize:


----------



## RaiderPride

wassup? where u been? cleaning ur new wheels? :uh:


----------



## montemanls

pmsent


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HOW ARE THINGS GOING BRO? KEEP IN TOUCH


----------



## BODINE

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

> THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ANY UPDATES ON THIS ONE BIGGS???


----------



## [email protected]

> THANK'S HOMIE'S....
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ANY UPDATES ON THIS ONE BIGGS???
> 
> 
> 
> X-2
Click to expand...


----------



## sidetoside

:uh: 

Looks like a Baaad Model from TKM ! 

Man there you have many Work on it before it looks clean and smooth !

I buy a few years ago many Models of TKM and every Model was crappy shit ! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

Im in the process of laser cutting some test samples of some 
MCBA window plaques for the models.If your interested.Let me know.I dont know the price yet.If this works i will be able to do the other clubs.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 05:07 PM~11317615
> *Im in the process of laser cutting some test samples of some
> MCBA window plaques for the models.If your interested.Let me know.I dont know the price yet.If this works i will be able to do the other clubs.
> *


 :0


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 06:07 PM~11317615
> *Im in the process of laser cutting some test samples of some
> MCBA window plaques for the models.If your interested.Let me know.I dont know the price yet.If this works i will be able to do the other clubs.
> *


 :0 damn i wish i was in MCBA


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 11 2008, 06:29 PM~11317787
> *:0  damn i wish i was in MCBA
> *


 :thumbsdown: i hear they are all a bunch of &&%%#$$. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2008, 05:30 PM~11191580
> *X-2
> *



:uh: I CANT WAIT TIL SUMBODY PERFECTS ONE AND CASTS IT!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 06:46 PM~11317959
> *:uh:  I CANT WAIT TIL SUMBODY PERFECTS ONE AND CASTS IT!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggDeee

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## mcloven

whats up biggs


----------



## kustombuilder

Who want some MCBA pendants?I might be able to cut a few this weekend.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

what are they going for? pm me! i need one for my display case


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 15 2008, 09:43 PM~11356004
> *what are they going for? pm me! i need one for my display case
> *


chrome?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11356039
> *chrome?
> *


PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 15 2008, 09:56 PM~11356108
> *PLEASE! :biggrin:
> *


45 :biggrin: plus shipping if i need to ship.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OK! I'LL GET YOUR INFO FROM YOU SOON AND I'LL BE SENDING OUT BY THGE END OF THE MONTH


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 15 2008, 11:20 PM~11356744
> *OK! I'LL GET YOUR INFO FROM YOU SOON AND I'LL BE SENDING OUT BY THGE END OF THE MONTH
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2008, 12:21 AM~11356752
> *
> *



You 1/16th ! I picked up the 3in Stainless Steal and this is pretty clean. If you get 1 and its plated you'll be very happy ! Dave did a nice job on mine and i sport mine ALL DAY EVERY DAY ! It hangs from the rearveiw mirror of my Grand Prix ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 11:30 PM~11356818
> *You  1/16th  ! I  picked  up  the  3in  Stainless  Steal  and  this  is  pretty  clean.  If    you  get  1  and  its  plated    you'll  be  very  happy  !  Dave  did  a  nice  job  on  mine  and  i  sport  mine  ALL  DAY  EVERY DAY  !    It  hangs  from the  rearveiw mirror  of  my  Grand Prix !  :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN THEM WHEN I WENT TO SAN JO WITH THE FELLAS AND BIGGS HAD THEM CHROME! VERY CLEAN AND SWEET!! I'LL GET MINE SOON AND I WANT TO CUSTOM PAINT IT LIKE MY SOO BADD TRUCK AND HANG IT IN MY M.C.B.A. DISPLAY CASE!!  

WHAT WE NEED TO DO ASWELL IS GET SOME CUSTOM AIRBRUSHED POLLO SHIRTS MADE UP WITH SOME OF OUR RIDE ON THE BACK AND THE LOGO AS THE BACK DROP AND OUR SCREEN NAME ON THE FRONT WITH OUR BEST RIDE UNDER IT. WHATCHA THINK? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Aug 15 2008, 11:58 PM~11356996-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SEEN THEM  WHEN I WENT TO SAN JO WITH THE FELLAS AND BIGGS HAD THEM CHROME! VERY CLEAN AND SWEET!! I'LL GET MINE SOON AND I WANT TO CUSTOM PAINT IT LIKE MY SOO BADD TRUCK AND HANG IT IN MY M.C.B.A. DISPLAY CASE!!
> 
> WHAT WE NEED TO DO ASWELL IS GET SOME CUSTOM AIRBRUSHED POLLO SHIRTS MADE UP WITH SOME OF OUR RIDE ON THE BACK AND THE LOGO AS THE BACK DROP AND OUR SCREEN NAME ON THE FRONT WITH OUR BEST RIDE UNDER IT. WHATCHA THINK? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep in mind we can make it any size you want.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 11:30 PM~11356818
> *You  1/16th  ! I  picked  up  the  3in  Stainless  Steal  and  this  is  pretty  clean.  If    you  get  1  and  its  plated    you'll  be  very  happy  !  Dave  did  a  nice  job  on  mine  and  i  sport  mine  ALL  DAY  EVERY DAY  !    It  hangs  from the  rearveiw mirror  of  my  Grand Prix !  :biggrin:
> *


glad your happy bro.


----------



## montemanls

pm sent :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee




----------



## eastside1989

Those Chargers looked real good...playing my Pat's team..


----------



## Waco

Whut it Dew BOSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn

biggs latest


----------



## BODINE

NICE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: VERY SWEET!! WHAT SCALE IS IT? IS HE BRINING IT ON SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

MY GRANDPA BACK MEXICO HAD THE SSAAAAAMMMMEEEE CHET!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 20 2008, 12:46 AM~12208250
> *:biggrin: VERY SWEET!! WHAT SCALE IS IT? IS HE BRINING IT ON SUNDAY?  :biggrin:
> *


1/24..... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 19 2008, 11:46 PM~12208250
> *:biggrin: VERY SWEET!! WHAT SCALE IS IT? IS HE BRINING IT ON SUNDAY?  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Diamond502

nice!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's homie's
I got a gang of shit to post but I cant find that fucken cable. and none of the camera places around here have them in stock.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good like that set


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11867442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's the dick that put the banner in front of the jersey!! :rant: way to ruin a perfectly good team spirit photo! :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 20 2008, 02:43 AM~12208239
> *biggs latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is really nice! nead to put some stuffing in the seat though bro! 
nice details and realistic colors and weathering. pssst.....post it on TRaK for the other fellas  
love the door panels and floor, nice touches!


----------



## eastside1989

That is one great Job.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 20 2008, 03:12 AM~12208482
> *this is really nice! nead to put some stuffing in the seat though bro!
> nice details and realistic colors and weathering. pssst.....post it on TRaK for the other fellas
> love the door panels and floor, nice touches!
> *


 :thumbsup: DAMN HOMIE YOU DO SOME FIRME WORK WITH THOSE MODEL CARS, NEVER SEEN THAT MUCH DETAIL ON MODEL TOYS, KEEP UP THE FIRME WORK !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 20 2008, 12:43 AM~12208239
> *biggs latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMN I MENT 2 GIVE THE PROPS 2 YOU !!! :twak: :loco:


----------



## ElRafa

That is badass Bigg homie


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 20 2008, 04:50 AM~12208590
> *That is badass Bigg homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: nice detail


----------



## Waco

Bad ass Boss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 LOOKING SICK HOMIE


----------



## mistabuggs

Nice build Biggs!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 20 2008, 02:43 AM~12208239
> *biggs latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sweet Biggs, NICE work!!


----------



## josh 78

Looks really Nice........ :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 20 2008, 12:03 PM~12211071
> *Thats sweet Biggs, NICE work!!
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904

Good Job big homie...


----------



## Project59

The detail in the seats is great!!! Hell detail all round is great... But looks like you got enough guys with there nose's up your hoop around here some I'm out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

sick build bruddah i seen this the other night.....its a must see in person!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the prop's my brother's.  
I just got back from buying another cord but that fucker gave me the wrong one. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 05:51 PM~12213398
> *Thanks for all the prop's my brother's.
> I just got back from buying another cord but that fucker gave me the wrong one. :angry:
> *


go get another :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:15 PM~12213617
> *go get another  :cheesy:
> *


Im on my way right now brother.


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## youcantfademe

thats the guy with the funny car kit huh?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 06:42 PM~12214412
> *thats the guy with the funny car kit huh?
> *


YUP. THAT'S HIS OTHER CAR THOE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

more pics?


----------



## Mr Biggs

This is why I have been pissed off for the last few week’s. My drunk ass neighbor did not make it home Sunday after a night of drinking. Instead he hit 4 cars and mine was the worst hit. Just the bodywork alone was 10,000 the suspension another 4,000 and the all black 22’s where 3,900. it’s in the shop getting put back together.


----------



## BODINE

damn!!!

sorry bout your car

im looking to get my magnum painted soon flat black , with flat black 22's


----------



## Mr Biggs

It's all good dog thank's. Thank God he had Insurence. This is the back part you cant see real good in the pic. snapped the rear end too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DAMN BIGG'S ! THAT SUCKS BRO ! DID HE CATCH AN AS WHOOPIN YET ????????????????????

SAVE 1 OF THEM WHEELS SO YOU HAVE A FULL SIZE SPARE INSTEAD OF SAFTY DOUGHNUT !


----------



## youcantfademe

did he get an ass beating ... or a night in jail?


----------



## BODINE

:0 

:tears: :tears: :tears: 

is that your only ride?


----------



## BiggC

Damn man that sucks!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 that shit sucks big homie :angry: sory to hear!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

No I have another car bro. As for the ass whooping he got one from the homie nezt door. That fool was trying to take off with his car and the homie ran out to his car and started beating him. By the time i got some clothes on and got outside he had that fool on the floor. The cops came and busted his ass.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 07:07 PM~12214651
> *did he get an ass beating ... or a night in jail?
> *


BOTH.... :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT DOG. I GUESS WHEN HE HIT MY CAR HE GOT TOSSED AROUND IN HIS CAR. THAT MIGHT EXPLAIN ALL THE DAMAGE TO HIS FACE.


----------



## ElRafa

Damn Biggs that sucks bro :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 07:12 PM~12214710
> *No I have another car bro.  As for the ass whooping he got one from the homie nezt door. That fool was trying to take off with his car and the homie ran out to his car and started beating him. By the time i got some clothes on and got outside he had that fool on the floor.  The cops came and busted his ass.
> *


Good they got him. :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 07:12 PM~12214710
> *No I have another car bro.  As for the ass whooping he got one from the homie nezt door. That fool was trying to take off with his car and the homie ran out to his car and started beating him. By the time i got some clothes on and got outside he had that fool on the floor.  The cops came and busted his ass.
> *




threw some clothes on and came out ready for action..........


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angry: DAM BIGGS!! DUMB ASS MOTHER FUCKER SHOULD BE SHUVED IN A TRUCNK AND COMPACTED FOR THIS!!  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BACK ON THE ROAD SCARING EVERYONE


----------



## Mr Biggs

Let's not go there RaiderPride. We Know what's up with u and your homie's.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 08:09 PM~12215365
> *Let's not go there RaiderPride.  We Know what's up with u and your homie's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






hey that's the :biggrin: magazine u subscibe to........


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 07:13 PM~12214733
> *BOTH.... :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT DOG.  I GUESS WHEN HE HIT MY CAR HE GOT TOSSED AROUND IN HIS CAR. THAT MIGHT EXPLAIN ALL THE DAMAGE TO HIS FACE.
> *


'' i dunno oficer you know those air bags come out really quickly....'' :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Waco

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 20 2008, 08:14 PM~12215418
> *hey that's the  :biggrin: magazine u subscibe to........
> *


sorry not me, im not a wack ass Raider fan.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 20 2008, 06:43 PM~12215073
> *threw some clothes on and came out ready for action..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U a fool Al. We were thinking alike though. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

HAHAHAHAHA can't wait for the end of the season for some more tears from Terrel and his boyfriend Romo..........


damn glad u finally posted pics......

was about to post this


----------



## Mr Biggs

NEXT ON THE TABLE... 36 FOR COUPE


----------



## youcantfademe

sweet... biggs pm me those pics of the hinges if ya still got them ,i deleted them on accident.....


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 06:57 PM~12214554
> *This is why I have been pissed off for the last few week’s. My drunk ass neighbor did not make it home Sunday after a night of drinking. Instead he hit 4 cars and mine was the worst hit. Just the bodywork alone was 10,000 the suspension another 4,000 and the all black 22’s where 3,900.  it’s in the shop getting put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 DAMN!!!WELL IM DEFINATLY GETTIN INSURANCE. BUT I THINK ITS SAFE TO SAY BLACK CARS ARE HARDER TO SEE WHEN YOUR DRUNK AND ITS IGHT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 20 2008, 09:54 PM~12215951
> *:0 DAMN!!!WELL IM DEFINATLY GETTIN INSURANCE. BUT I THINK ITS SAFE TO SAY BLACK CARS ARE HARDER TO SEE WHEN YOUR DRUNK AND ITS IGHT TIME  :biggrin:
> *


no one should drive after drin king anything !!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

AFTER THE FORD IT WILL BE THIS ONE. 69 PLASTIC RAG FULL SHOW.


----------



## youcantfademe

69's are my faveriote.....


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet builds carnal! sucks to see the mafia mobile that way!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 10:20 PM~12216285
> *AFTER THE FORD IT WILL BE THIS ONE.  69 PLASTIC RAG FULL SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so only hood open?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 20 2008, 09:24 PM~12216339
> *sweet builds carnal! sucks to see the mafia mobile that way!
> *


THANK'S BRO. IT WILL BE DONE SOON. 
THIS IS THE CHROME KIT I GOT FOR THE 69, THANK'S TO TWINN.


----------



## youcantfademe

i want plated parts.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:27 PM~12216367
> *so only hood open?
> *


HOOD, DOORS, TRUNK.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 10:29 PM~12216391
> *HOOD, DOORS, TRUNK.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice!!

in the pic it dont look like doors are done....did you or are you re-doing it ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:31 PM~12216415
> *:0  :0  :0  nice!!
> 
> in the pic it dont look like doors are done....did you or are you re-doing it ?
> *


NA IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU BRO.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2008, 10:34 PM~12216448
> *NA IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU BRO.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 












i gotta get me somethin nice done , i think i should have money for some paint tomorrow got me a small bonus :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:37 PM~12216491
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> i gotta get me somethin nice done , i think i should have money for some paint tomorrow got me a small bonus  :biggrin:
> *


HANDLE IT BRO. I GOT TO GET SOME MORE PAINT THIS WEKEND TOO. WESTCOAST AIRBRUSH HAS SOME GOOD DEALS ON THE 3oz BOTTLE'S.


----------



## BODINE

had to sell airbrush and bout everything else, but at least i sold airbrush to my brother i can use anytime

he has i think 3 

and like 6-8 full size guns 

but for now im gonna buy testors !coat


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:42 PM~12216568
> *had to sell airbrush and bout everything else, but at least i sold airbrush to my brother i can use anytime
> 
> he has i think 3
> 
> and like 6-8 full size guns
> 
> but for now im gonna buy testors !coat
> *


I WILL SEND YOU A LINK ON A PM FOR SOME GOOD BUT CHEAP AIRBRUSH'S AND COMPRESSORESS.


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE




----------



## rollinoldskoo

welcome back big homie


----------



## Pokey

Welcome back! Builds are lookin' good!

Sucks about the Cadillac. I'm surprised they didn't total it!


----------



## drnitrus

Wassup Biggs!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 21 2008, 12:03 PM~12221572
> *Wassup Biggs!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP MY BROTHER, HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DOING. AND HOW IS THAT NEW STATE TREATING YOU. GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME CARNALITO.


----------



## modeltech

tight ass hotrod bro!!! same for the 69!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 11:21 PM~12216302
> *69's are my faveriote.....
> *


 YOU DONT EVEN HAVE ANY 69'S !


----------



## MARINATE

DAM CARNAL THEY FUCKED UP YOUR RIDE...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 03:27 PM~12223292
> *YOU  DONT  EVEN  HAVE  ANY  69'S  !
> *


  yes i do......


----------



## Mr Biggs

THESE ARE THE NEXT 2 RATS IM GOING TO BUILD THEM IM DONE WITH RATS FOR A WHYLE.


----------



## MKD904

Chop the roof on the green one WAY down....i like


----------



## mademan

nah, leave it stock like that..... that green one is sick man SICK!!!

what body/roof is that homie?


----------



## lowridermodels

nice primo!


----------



## ElRafa

You takin over from every side Biggs


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn biggs. sorry to hear about your caddy. youll be back bigger and better tho.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.  
LOW...THE CADILLAC SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK. AT LEAST I GOT A FRESH NEW PAINT JOB OUT OF IT. :biggrin: 
MADEMAN THE TOP IS FROM THE 30 T-BUCKET. AND IT'S GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT, SOMETHING DIFFERENT.


----------



## CHR1S619

THEIR LOOKING GOOD BIG DAWG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 22 2008, 12:14 AM~12226982
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> LOW...THE CADILLAC SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK. AT LEAST I GOT A FRESH NEW PAINT JOB OUT OF IT.  :biggrin:
> MADEMAN THE TOP IS FROM THE 30 T-BUCKET. AND IT'S GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT, SOMETHING DIFFERENT.
> *


you dont happen to have another roof like that kicking around eh? its exactly what ive been looking for.

short of trying to track down an old american grafitti coupe kit...


----------



## Mr Biggs

LET ME CHECK AND SEE.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 22 2008, 01:27 AM~12227606
> *LET ME CHECK AND SEE.
> *


much appretiated homie! lmk if you come up with one and we can work somethin out


----------



## Mr Biggs

NO PROBLEM HOMIE I WILL CHECK LATER TODAY. I GOT SO MUCH SHIT IN ALL DIFFERENT PLACE'S. ONCE I GET ALL OF IT TOGETHER I WILL EXTRA PART'S AND ASSESOIES FOR YEARS OF BUILD'S TO COME.


----------



## 2lowsyn

rat rods are alway bad ass in my book.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 22 2008, 12:25 AM~12227598
> *you dont happen to have another roof like that kicking around eh? its exactly what ive been looking for.
> 
> short of trying to track down an old american grafitti coupe kit...
> *


I HAVE THE TOP FORM TH AMERICAN GRAFFITI KIT , IF YOU NEED IT I WILL LET YOU HAVE IT.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 22 2008, 02:41 PM~12230641
> *rat rods are alway bad ass in my book.
> *


I LIKE THEM TOO BRO. I ALMOST BUILD EVERYTHING, THAT'S THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP A CREATIVE MIND. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 22 2008, 02:53 PM~12230718
> *I LIKE THEM TOO BRO.  I ALMOST BUILD EVERYTHING, THAT'S THE ONLY WAY TO KEEP A CREATIVE MIND. :biggrin:
> *



X2..i agree with that


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey biggs, did you ever finish up the purple 58?


----------



## Mr Biggs

I NEED A LINK TO SOME ENGINE PICS. FOR MY 36 FORD LA SALLE. I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHERE THE SINGLE RADIATOR HOSE GOES.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

You and Twinn need to check out the newest subscription of Truckin.... they have a square body chevy 4 door that rocks ass body dropped on somethin like 24"s.


----------



## BiggC

This is the only pic I could find, don't know if it'll help or not.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/features/08...ster/index.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 25 2008, 08:41 PM~12261107
> *This is the only pic I could find, don't know if it'll help or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a chevy small block with and early fuel injection setup


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUY'S .... :biggrin: 
THE DAM INSTRUCTIONS HAD WHERE THEY BELONG. I NEVER KNEW THESE MODEL KIT'S CAME WITH INSTRUCTIONS.   
THE LA-SALLE SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW.


----------



## mademan

^ looks great homie! really like that color too!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2008, 12:16 AM~12261329
> *^ looks great homie! really like that color too!!
> *


2X COLOR IS BADDASS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DAM BRO!! JUST WICKED COME TO MIND!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.  
AND SINCE EVERY ONE IS GETTING IN ON THESE I THOUGHT I BUILD ONE TOO.


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 26 2008, 01:17 AM~12261537
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 02:11 AM~12261520
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> AND SINCE EVERY ONE IS GETTING IN ON THESE I THOUGHT I BUILD ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very sweet bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its stretched..i likey!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 02:11 AM~12261520
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> AND SINCE EVERY ONE IS GETTING IN ON THESE I THOUGHT I BUILD ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! you beat me to it, lol.
im just getting ready to bust out this kit(after I finish a few of the caddies)
of course mine will be powered by a `58 caddy 365. :biggrin: 









any luck finding another roof like the green one?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 04:11 AM~12261520
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> AND SINCE EVERY ONE IS GETTING IN ON THESE I THOUGHT I BUILD ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 02:11 AM~12261520
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> AND SINCE EVERY ONE IS GETTING IN ON THESE I THOUGHT I BUILD ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very sweet bro!!!! :0 this is what i am finishing up on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Looking good homie.....can't wait to see what you got planned for 09 now that 08 show season is done...


----------



## Mr Biggs

That ride is looking good bro. :0 
And Mademan mine will be powerd by a 5.4 liter, four-cam modular V-8 Super Stallion engine. 

Thanks Mike.  
You know what's got to be done at the show's now a day's with all that bullshit judging that went on at the Last NNL West. We got to leave no room for dought this time.


----------



## dyzcustoms

thats "PIMPIN" right there!]



















[/quote]


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## ElRafa

Damn Bigg homie that is a sweet ass color


----------



## rodburner1974

love the '36! damn look at all the hot rods you guys are working on, cool stuff there!


----------



## josh 78

NICE COLOR LOOKS REALLY NICE..............


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD BIGGS...YOU SHOULD SEE THE HOTRODS I GOT UP MY SLEEVE.....OHHHH SHIT! MCBA GETTIN DOWN ON HOTRODS NOW!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP YUP!! WE ALL ARE


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 26 2008, 03:42 PM~12267331
> * YUP YUP!! WE ALL ARE
> *


  :0


----------



## MC562

:0 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S.  
I JUST GOT TO DO WHAT I GOT TO DO TO KEEP UP WITH ALL YOU BIG DOG'S. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 11:33 PM~12271557
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S.
> I JUST GOT TO DO WHAT I GOT TO DO TO KEEP UP WITH ALL YOU BIG DOG'S. :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN TRY! :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST KIDDING.
WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 26 2008, 11:41 PM~12271662
> *YOU CAN TRY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST KIDDING.
> WHATS UP HOMIE?
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 02:14 AM~12261321
> *THANKS GUY'S .... :biggrin:
> THE DAM INSTRUCTIONS HAD WHERE THEY BELONG.  I NEVER KNEW THESE MODEL KIT'S CAME WITH INSTRUCTIONS.
> THE LA-SALLE SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 25 2008, 09:14 PM~12261321
> *THANKS GUY'S .... :biggrin:
> THE DAM INSTRUCTIONS HAD WHERE THEY BELONG.  I NEVER KNEW THESE MODEL KIT'S CAME WITH INSTRUCTIONS.
> THE LA-SALLE SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think the instructions are wrong...... these are the only 2 different locations i've found for the radiator hose locations...



















but i may be wrong..... just lettin u know.... bob black might know better


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here are more similar ones....


----------



## rodburner1974

the blob in front of the pulleys in that black and white photo is the distributor 4 plugs through one hose on each side, fed through metal tube, each wire coming out it's own hole.  in case you didn't know. i know many don't know what it is. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> thats "PIMPIN" right there!]
> BOUT TIME U POSTED. NOW START A THREAD SO I WONT BE THE ONLY ONE N CLEVELAND.


[/quote]
LASALLE LOKKS GREAT BIGGS.


----------



## lowridermodels

FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## DA_SQUID

nice good job home keep it up!


----------



## a408nutforyou

super sick :thumbsup: old skool lead sled.  thats the kinda shit im talkn bout...thats what we need to see more of... :yessad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIE'S.  
ONCE I GET HOME TOMORROW I WILL POST THE LESALLE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Almost done, just need's the headlight's, coil and PE grill.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## BODINE

looks good


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homie's.  
I got the coil mounted to the fire wall aluminum bracket with real metal nut's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

details details.....   :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

thats tight bro
sorry i have to do this
but your messing with nuts :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
damn i want to see this build in person


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2008, 12:20 AM~12291893
> *Thanks Homie's.
> I got the coil mounted to the fire wall aluminum bracket with real metal nut's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Mr. Biggs.


----------



## CHR1S619

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! I LIKE IT A LOT!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homies 
Just thought I would add a little more detail.


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS JUST OFF THE HOOK. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2008, 12:16 AM~12291282
> *Almost done, just need's the headlight's, coil and PE grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats clean


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOOKS SSSSAAAAAWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 01:59 AM~12293174
> *:0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOOKS SSSSAAAAAWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT!!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## undead white boy

damn the pic with the dice in it i can see some of the metallic in it 
damn nice color bro 
what color is it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIE'S....  
2 DOWN AND 5 MORE TO GO. HERE IS THE NEXT ONE , ENGINE ALMOST DONE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice ride homie and loving that 58 also!


----------



## lowridermodels

that 58 lookin clean holmez!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'SHOMIE'S.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2008, 02:22 AM~12299827
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'SHOMIE'S.
> *


Beautiful ride.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 THAT IS BADASS!! NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: "DING-DING" SCHOOLS IN BISHES!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 30 2008, 11:32 PM~12299867
> *:0  :0  THAT IS BADASS!! NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 1 2008, 12:49 AM~12299933
> *:biggrin:  "DING-DING" SCHOOLS IN BISHES!!!
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

very nice work as always biggs


----------



## lowridermodels

U DA MAN!


----------



## MKD904

Looking good Biggs....keep um comin..


----------



## ElRafa

58 Looks Good Biggs as usual


----------



## undead white boy

no wonder why you said i took your idea on my 58 hard top
looks good bro


----------



## modeltech

CLEAN,CLEAN,CLEAN!!! right on bro!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2008, 11:16 PM~12291282
> *Almost done, just need's the headlight's, coil and PE grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like very nice brotha :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2008, 12:22 AM~12299827
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'SHOMIE'S.
> *


damn your good bro. i hope my trim comes out as clean.and i dont know if i should go with them skirts too. i want that low look.
freakn bad ass color .


----------



## Siim123

Very nice work homie!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

beautiful work as always!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

58 LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.  
WELL THE 58 IS DONE.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 SICK BIG DOG :0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2008, 08:27 PM~12307095
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> WELL THE 58 IS DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 1 2008, 08:28 PM~12307111
> * :0 SICK BIG DOG :0
> *


  THANK'S DOG.


----------



## Models IV Life

SICK BIGGS!!!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT INTERIOR?????


----------



## INTHABLOOD

very clean i need to try out that foiling never used it before looks good


----------



## tequila sunrise

love that color, almost like moonflower


----------



## BiggDeee

LOOKS SICK FAT BOY!


----------



## lowridermodels

TOO SWEET...ITS THAT PURPLE DRINK COLOR! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 1 2008, 09:17 PM~12307791
> *SICK BIGGS!!!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT INTERIOR?????
> *


Thanks Fred..  
the color is some weird ass name and it's from krylon. when i get a chance to go out to the garage tomorrow i will get the name for you. i think it like Urienth or something like that if i remember right..


----------



## stilldownivlife

sweet jesus that is beautiful :yes:


----------



## twinn

CARS LOOK BETTER IN PERSON :worship: :worship:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

WADDUP BIGGS YOU CHLLIN FAM !!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## ElRafa

*Sick 58 Biggs*


----------



## 408models

good to see you back bro, and with some sik ass builds too


----------



## MKD904

I wanna see some progress on the NNL Build I know you are hiding....Keep um coming....can't wait to see you knock out all those rides you got....


----------



## Smallz

Nice and clean big dog. Makes me thirsty for the purple stuff though. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 2 2008, 08:24 AM~12311298
> *Nice and clean big dog. Makes me thirsty for the purple stuff though. :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WHAT IM SAYIN!


----------



## josh 78

YO NICE CAR PURPLE COLOR LOOKS REALLY NICE.....LIKE THE CLEAN DETAILS
GOOD JOB MAN.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

:worship: :worship: :worship: what more can i say....Damn!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 2 2008, 09:24 AM~12311298
> *Nice and clean big dog. Makes me thirsty for the purple stuff though. :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


u always thirsty for the purple stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

As long as it's got limon in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I guess this one is next.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 2 2008, 01:36 AM~12310081
> *WADDUP BIGGS YOU CHLLIN FAM !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up brother long time no talk to, how have you been doing.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12318072
> *I guess this one is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




did ya build the chassis for it yet bro??? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 09:22 PM~12318072
> *I guess this one is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels off a 1:18 escalade?


----------



## chris mineer

now that bad a$$


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet bigg homie good to see you back up in here


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 08:03 PM~12224966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn everytime I look back and see that coupe with the tan roof, I wanna build a rod so bad. but all I can find around here is the hi-boy kit!

and that truck is looking sick!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 2 2008, 08:58 PM~12318575
> *did ya build the chassis for it yet bro??? :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie's... :biggrin: 
and no bro it still might need to take a trip out your way


----------



## MC562

:0 KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## lowridermodels

nice biggs....if you go out to see modeltech let me know,i'll roll with you!


----------



## rollindeep408

> THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> WELL THE 58 IS DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0 damn homie that shit is tight


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 08:22 PM~12318072
> *I guess this one is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :0 :0 !!! THAT IS SICKK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 10:18 PM~12318835
> *thanks homie's... :biggrin:
> and no bro it still might need to take a trip out your way
> *




:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 2 2008, 11:56 PM~12320150
> *nice biggs....if you go out to see modeltech let me know,i'll roll with you!
> *



hell ya, party at my house!!! :thumbsup: fire the grill up and cook some corn here in Indiana!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 3 2008, 06:29 AM~12321894
> *hell ya, party at my house!!!  :thumbsup:  fire the grill up and cook some corn here in Indiana!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


As long as you got some ice cold coronas you can count me in.


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2008, 08:27 PM~12307095
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> WELL THE 58 IS DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Again sooo nice :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

58 Is SICK.... Cant wait to see that truck done. I know someone asked, where did the rims come from?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 3 2008, 06:11 PM~12327298
> *58 Is SICK.... Cant wait to see that truck done. I know someone asked, where did the rims come from?
> *


Thanks gonz. 
The rims are off the 1/18 scale escalade.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that trucks lookin insane...love the rims especially


----------



## lowvanman

hey biggs is there a kansas chapter Model Car Builders Association. Of America. if not can i join itand start one here


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Dec 3 2008, 10:23 PM~12328928
> *hey biggs is there a kansas chapter Model Car Builders Association. Of America. if not can i join itand start one here
> *



I done got the the KS/MO chapter seat bro !


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2008, 08:26 PM~12328982
> *I  done  got  the  the KS/MO    chapter  seat  bro  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

minis hard at it again...breakin some persons dream...LOL


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2008, 08:31 PM~12329054
> *minis hard at it again...breakin some persons dream...LOL
> *


at least he does a good job at it.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12329063
> *at least he does a good job at it.....
> *


----------



## chris mineer

that i 1 clean 58


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Dec 3 2008, 08:23 PM~12328928
> *hey biggs is there a kansas chapter Model Car Builders Association. Of America. if not can i join itand start one here
> *


IF YOU ARE ALREADY IN A CLUB U CAN STILL JOIN THE ASSOCIATION. JUST GET WITH MINI AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GOT TO DO. AND THANK'S FOR YOUR INTREST IN THE M.C.B.A.


----------



## phantomw351

That's one nice 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

58 LOOKS SWEET.


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn bro that 58 is sick as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.  

THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 08:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OH SNAP....IM WORKING ON A FORD LIKE THAT PRIMO BUT A VERT...ASK AJ128 TOMMOROW HOW CLEAN IT IS...YOU ROLLIN TO THE STOCKTON SHOW?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

clean


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 10:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC

NICE!!


----------



## chris mineer

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 DAMN HOMIE, THEY LOOK BADASS!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Dec 5 2008, 09:59 PM~12350334-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Dec 5 2008, 10:03 PM~12350383
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



X2!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



was wondering where those two builds had gone.....


----------



## MTX686

I wanna try the gullwing doors!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

holy shit the gull wing is bonkersssssssss lol


----------



## josh 78

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THEY ARE SWEET RIDE YA'LL!! YOU HAVE TO SEE THEM IN PERSON TO SEE ALL THE SWEET BODY MODS AND FLAIRS  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM BIGG BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn these look sick bro


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really awesome


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.  

I GOT BORED TONIGHT AND FELT LIKE CUTTING SOMETHING UP, SO I MADE THIS IN THE LAST HR OR SO IN THE CHOP SHOP.


----------



## chris mineer

:0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WOW ! That is 1 cool looking rod !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 AM~12387554
> *WOW  !    That  is  1  cool  looking    rod  !
> *




X-2 nice work BIGGS


----------



## lowridermodels

U DA MAN CARNAL!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2008, 04:17 AM~12387265
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> 
> I GOT BORED TONIGHT AND FELT LIKE CUTTING SOMETHING UP, SO I MADE THIS IN THE LAST HR OR SO IN THE CHOP SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!! thats all I got to say!


I need to build a rod in the worst way!!!!, I got parts commin from all over the world.... now just for them all to get here!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2008, 04:17 AM~12387265
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> 
> I GOT BORED TONIGHT AND FELT LIKE CUTTING SOMETHING UP, SO I MADE THIS IN THE LAST HR OR SO IN THE CHOP SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## airbrushmaster

SICK RIDES LOVE THE FORD.... BADASS KUSTOM...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE OUTCOME AND THE RAT ROD TOO...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2008, 04:17 AM~12387265
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> 
> I GOT BORED TONIGHT AND FELT LIKE CUTTING SOMETHING UP, SO I MADE THIS IN THE LAST HR OR SO IN THE CHOP SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOHHHHH SSSNNNNAAPPPPP NOW!!!! BIGGS IS AT IT AGAIN GUY'S


----------



## 408models

rides are lookin good as always bro


----------



## MKD904

What tires are on that rod? Where did you get those?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 11 2008, 09:48 AM~12399486
> *What tires are on that rod?  Where did you get those?
> *


THANKS HOMIE'S. 
AND MIKE THE TIRES ARE RESIN ONE'S FROM PEGASUS.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2008, 04:17 AM~12387265
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> 
> I GOT BORED TONIGHT AND FELT LIKE CUTTING SOMETHING UP, SO I MADE THIS IN THE LAST HR OR SO IN THE CHOP SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

The meeting at Pegasus has been canceled this weekend. It’s to close to the holiday and everyone has a lot of shit to do. So I will see you all in Jan 09.


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2008, 03:17 AM~12387265
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE'S.
> 
> I GOT BORED TONIGHT AND FELT LIKE CUTTING SOMETHING UP, SO I MADE THIS IN THE LAST HR OR SO IN THE CHOP SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats a nuckel dragger :biggrin: in ky


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 11 2008, 10:39 PM~12407135
> *thats a nuckel dragger  :biggrin: in ky
> *


 :biggrin: 
AROUND HERE WE CALL IT A GHETTO LIMO.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 12 2008, 08:34 PM~12416598
> *:biggrin:
> AROUND HERE WE CALL IT A GHETTO LIMO.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIE'S.  
I WILL POST SOME PIC IN A FEW MIN OF ANOTHER ONE I JUST FINISHED. MY PHOTOBUCKET IS ACTING UP RIGHT NOW. BRB. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

300 coupe comin back out again soon too? hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 07:49 PM~12423455
> *300 coupe comin back out again soon too?  hno:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 13 2008, 08:45 PM~12423778
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG ! :0 this is some fuckin serious stuff ! :cheesy: 

can't hardly wait to see them shiny !


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks guys.  
Both of these rides will have some crazy paint on them soon. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 05:08 PM~12437532
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Well it's in the 50's here so no painting going on. but now I got some extra time to get some fab work done. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2008, 04:42 PM~12468846
> *Well it's in the 50's here so no painting going on. but now I got some extra time to get some fab work done.  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :yes: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2008, 06:42 PM~12468846
> *Well it's in the 50's here so no painting going on. but now I got some extra time to get some fab work done.  :biggrin:
> *


42s here :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 18 2008, 08:17 PM~12470306
> *42s here :0
> *


CURRENT: 47 CLEAR. COLD. :biggrin: . I LOVE IT


----------



## BODINE

63 here but 84% humidity


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 18 2008, 09:16 PM~12470945
> *63 here but 84% humidity
> *


IT'S JUST COLD CAUSE THE MOUNTAINS ARE 10 MILE'S AWAY AND FULL OF SNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

20s here  and freezing rain tonight :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 18 2008, 09:22 PM~12471013
> *20s here    and freezing rain tonight  :angry:
> *


FUCK THAT. I LOVE THE SNOW AND COLD WEATHER, BUT 20'S HELL NO.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 18 2008, 11:22 PM~12471013
> *20s here    and freezing rain tonight  :angry:
> *


same here


----------



## MC562

WHATS UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## undead white boy

And just to think not to long ago it was 80 on x-mas day LOL.Global warming is bullshit look whats happening here LOL.That rod looks tight bro.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2008, 11:00 PM~12472355
> *And just to think not to long ago it was 80 on x-mas day LOL.Global warming is bullshit look whats happening here LOL.That rod looks tight bro.
> *


damn californians :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 18 2008, 11:35 PM~12472653
> *damn californians :0
> *


ONE MIN IT LIKE 90 OUT, THEN THE NEXT WEEK IT'S IN THE 40'S. GOT TO LOVE IT.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 19 2008, 01:21 AM~12472976
> *ONE MIN IT LIKE 90 OUT,  THEN THE NEXT WEEK IT'S IN THE 40'S. GOT TO LOVE IT.
> *


same here one night it was like 30 then 70 the next thats why im just gettin over cold

to much change in temperature


----------



## 1ofaknd

Recent projects look good big homie. Just droppin in to say what's up!! Keep breakin' those necks at the shows bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

come visit the homies in Hawaii


----------



## stilldownivlife

> THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 oh shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 19 2008, 01:58 AM~12473464
> *Recent projects look good big homie. Just droppin in to say what's up!! Keep breakin' those necks at the shows bro!!
> *


THANKS RYAN  
I HOPE YOU AND SABRINA ARE DOING GOOD BRO.  

THANKS STILLDOWN.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2008, 04:50 PM~12484132
> *THANKS RYAN
> I HOPE YOU AND SABRINA ARE DOING GOOD BRO.
> 
> THANKS STILLDOWN.
> *


not so much....one of the reasons i'm on here less...another story for another day though


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 21 2008, 10:48 AM~12489463
> *not so much....one of the reasons i'm on here less...another story for another day though
> *


WELL I HOPE EVERYTHING GET'S BETTER WITH YOU BRO. TAKE CARE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.



I FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK TODAY AFTER ALMOST 2 MONTH'S IN THE SHOP.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:25 PM~12513053
> *WELL I HOPE EVERYTHING GET'S BETTER WITH YOU BRO. TAKE CARE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> I FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK TODAY AFTER ALMOST 2 MONTH'S IN THE SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The spideymobile is back... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 24 2008, 01:25 AM~12513053
> *WELL I HOPE EVERYTHING GET'S BETTER WITH YOU BRO. TAKE CARE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> I FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK TODAY AFTER ALMOST 2 MONTH'S IN THE SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love them wheels man


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:27 PM~12513079
> *NO THE SMALLZ DEL OCHO IS BACK. :0 </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2008, 11:45 PM~12350211
> *THANK'S FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THESE 2 WILL BE NEXT FOR THE PAINT BOOTH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAMN.....been said b4....Immma say it again......those are sweet man.Keep those going.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:31 PM~12513122
> *NO THE SMALLZ DEL OCHO IS BACK.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:32 PM~12513129
> *DAAAAMN.....been said b4....Immma say it again......those are sweet man.Keep those going.
> *


THANKS BRO. They will be done in a month or two bro.





I told you smallz don't fuck with me I got a few more good one's. Now we are even.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:38 PM~12513203
> *THANKS BRO. They will be done in a month or two bro.
> I told you smallz don't fuck with me I got a few more good one's.  Now we are even.
> *


U got me back but it's on. :0


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I wasn't going to chop the top but I said what the hell and did it any way. I just got everything for this one and it should be in paint by next week.


----------



## DEUCES76

clean lookin cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 23 2008, 11:59 PM~12514055
> *clean lookin cant wait to see it done
> *


I should have it done by late Feb. And thanks bro.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 09:47 PM~12513296
> *I wasn't going to chop the top but I said what the hell and did it any way.  I just got everything for this one and it should be in paint by next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Sweet!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 24 2008, 12:30 AM~12514305
> * :0 Sweet!!!!
> *


Thanks bro. 
I had to do something a little different with the sedan. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 11:42 PM~12514393
> *Thanks bro.
> I had to do something a little different with the sedan. :biggrin:
> *


It look great!!! Gonna be amazing I'm sure once it is complete!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 11:25 PM~12513053
> *WELL I HOPE EVERYTHING GET'S BETTER WITH YOU BRO. TAKE CARE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> I FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK TODAY AFTER ALMOST 2 MONTH'S IN THE SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S GREAT TO HEAR BROTHER!!!!! LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## 8-Ball

glad to see u reunited with your baby biggs i felt your pain big homie i always get sick when i see a caddy get in a wreck. but nice build homie what colors are you doing.


----------



## MKD904

So what time is Santa Biggs going out to deliever all the toys..... :biggrin: :biggrin: Merry Christmas Homie....


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:31 PM~12513122
> *NO THE SMALLZ DEL OCHO IS BACK.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Marcus Has a side gig for the holildays....check it out...Turn Up Your Speakers

http://www.americangreetings.com/ecards/vi...77&source=ag992


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:25 PM~12513053
> *WELL I HOPE EVERYTHING GET'S BETTER WITH YOU BRO. TAKE CARE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> I FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK TODAY AFTER ALMOST 2 MONTH'S IN THE SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that deville is hard as fuck homie. i love that black on black!!


----------



## lowridermodels

ITS NICE TO SEE THE MCBA MAFIA MOBILE BACK IN SERVICE...NOW ITS TIME TO GO PUT IN WERK!


----------



## MC562

THE ROD IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2008, 03:21 PM~12517502
> *Marcus Has a side gig for the holildays....check it out...Turn Up Your Speakers
> 
> http://www.americangreetings.com/ecards/vi...77&source=ag992
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:31 PM~12513122
> *NO THE SMALLZ DEL OCHO IS BACK.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AWWW FUCK I ALMOST PISSED MYSELF! And im at work trying to be all serious at my desk


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:44 PM~12517686
> *damn that deville is hard as fuck homie. i love that black on black!!
> *


Thanks homies.  

The DTS is a 6.0 supercharged and tripple black with night vision.. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Glad to see you got your caddy back bro. Looks like nothing ever happened to it.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 24 2008, 06:03 PM~12519945
> *Thanks homies.
> 
> The DTS is a 6.0 supercharged and tripple black with night vision.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Can I borrow it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 24 2008, 03:03 PM~12519945
> *Thanks homies.
> 
> The DTS is a 6.0 supercharged and tripple black with night vision.. :biggrin:
> *


them bitches can't hide from u at night huh? :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 24 2008, 06:03 PM~12519945
> *Thanks homies.
> 
> The DTS is a 6.0 supercharged and tripple black with night vision.. :biggrin:
> *



damn that bith powered by Smallz!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2008, 12:21 PM~12517502
> *Marcus Has a side gig for the holildays....check it out...Turn Up Your Speakers
> 
> http://www.americangreetings.com/ecards/vi...77&source=ag992
> *



Smallz is the one on the left ? Damn Marcus hook it up with santa.....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 24 2008, 05:50 PM~12520317
> *damn that bith powered by Smallz!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wow...Merry Christmas to u to. :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 24 2008, 09:36 PM~12521640
> *Wow...Merry Christmas to u to. :uh:
> *


Merry Christmas to you too.....havent't heard from you lately....you all done with santa making them toys? u gonna come out and play again :tongue: 

http://www.americangreetings.com/ecards/vi...77&source=ag992


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 23 2008, 10:25 PM~12513053
> *WELL I HOPE EVERYTHING GET'S BETTER WITH YOU BRO. TAKE CARE AND HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> I FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK TODAY AFTER ALMOST 2 MONTH'S IN THE SHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 nice big homie, if I ever see you around L.A. Ima flag you down :biggrin: , probly be wearin a securitas uniform  :uh: , but good to see you got it back rollin'


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 25 2008, 11:27 PM~12528700
> *:0 nice big homie, if I ever see you around L.A. Ima flag you down  :biggrin: ,  probly be wearin a securitas uniform     :uh: , but good to see you got it back rollin'
> *


top flight security of the world craig..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Coming soon it will be re-done. This is one of the cleanest 39 I have seen, it will have all 4 door's open trunk, split workin hood with piano hinge, woodgrain dash, photoetched grill aaa star and safty star cattle guard bumbers with Artillery rims. It already has all the chrome for it engine, susp, mufflers. It might get muraled down who know's let see how i feel when I get to it.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 thats badass bigg dawg!!!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2008, 02:00 AM~12542387
> *Coming soon it will be re-done.  This is one of the cleanest 39 I have seen, it will have all 4 door's open trunk, split workin hood with piano hinge, woodgrain dash, photoetched grill aaa star and safty star cattle guard bumbers with Artillery rims. It already has all the chrome for it engine, susp, mufflers.  It might get muraled down who know's let see how i feel when I get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2008, 02:00 AM~12542387
> *Coming soon it will be re-done.  This is one of the cleanest 39 I have seen, it will have all 4 door's open trunk, split workin hood with piano hinge, woodgrain dash, photoetched grill aaa star and safty star cattle guard bumbers with Artillery rims. It already has all the chrome for it engine, susp, mufflers.  It might get muraled down who know's let see how i feel when I get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hook up the wheels.....need five sets....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 28 2008, 09:03 AM~12543021
> *hook up the wheels.....need five sets....
> *


those big artillery wheels come off the 37 Ford truck/delivery. 

I got some time off this week, I'll be working on my smaller ones


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 28 2008, 09:03 AM~12543021
> *hook up the wheels.....need five sets....
> *


x2 and make some 39s :0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels

the 39 looks good Biggs.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homies.  

I got a few call's and pm's on the artillery wheels today. I will talk with Twinn today and see if we can have some made soon.


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2008, 02:53 PM~12544836
> *Thanks Homies.
> 
> I got a few call's and pm's on the artillery wheels today.  I will talk with Twinn today and see if we can have some made soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIRES TO :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2008, 11:00 PM~12542387
> *Coming soon it will be re-done.  This is one of the cleanest 39 I have seen, it will have all 4 door's open trunk, split workin hood with piano hinge, woodgrain dash, photoetched grill aaa star and safty star cattle guard bumbers with Artillery rims. It already has all the chrome for it engine, susp, mufflers.  It might get muraled down who know's let see how i feel when I get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 MCBA BOMB SQUAD IN EFFECT WITH EL JEFE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

don't mural it out homie  maybe just firewall and or trunk.... but keep it OG


----------



## Mr Biggs

that's what I was thinking too, just have everything open, all O.G. with all the goodie's these bomb's come with.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: 
X-2 on the all OG :yes: 

those tires and wheels are gonna really set it off


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homie's. 

I found the other one I was looking for, got it from David Anthony Garcia a whyle back. It's much smaller. Might just cast both.


----------



## MARINATE

I WANNA SET WHEN SET & DONE


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2008, 03:00 AM~12542387
> *Coming soon it will be re-done.  This is one of the cleanest 39 I have seen, it will have all 4 door's open trunk, split workin hood with piano hinge, woodgrain dash, photoetched grill aaa star and safty star cattle guard bumbers with Artillery rims. It already has all the chrome for it engine, susp, mufflers.  It might get muraled down who know's let see how i feel when I get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686

I want a set! what tires do they use? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Damn bro that looks real good.I want to see it in person when it is done  .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 28 2008, 06:18 PM~12546222
> *I want a set! what tires do they use? :biggrin:
> *


they fit the pegasus tire's.


----------



## mcloven

damn premo looking good


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 28 2008, 09:14 PM~12547813
> *damn primo looking good
> *


fixed it. don't bucher the lingo ******. :biggrin: 
what up mclovin.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2008, 12:40 AM~12548056
> *fixed it.  don't bucher the lingo ******. :biggrin:
> what up mclovin.
> *




:rofl:


----------



## lowridermodels

TIGHT BIG DOGG...CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2008, 04:47 PM~12545554
> *Thanks Homie's.
> 
> I found the other one I was looking for, got it from David Anthony Garcia a whyle back. It's much smaller. Might just cast both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: how was your movie date night????

how do the smaller one's look on the 39? what tires u use with David's old ones?


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2008, 09:40 PM~12548056
> *fixed it.  don't bucher the lingo ******. :biggrin:
> what up mclovin.
> *


nothing much just building some hiluxs


----------



## eastside1989

I'am likin those old school rims.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2008, 07:18 AM~12550109
> *:biggrin:  how was your movie date night????
> 
> how do the smaller one's look on the 39? what tires u use with David's old ones?
> 
> *


it was good..... :biggrin: grand turino is a good movie. :thumbsup: 
i have to see if they fit the resin one's. they are too small for the 520's


----------



## RaiderPride

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE TO EVERYONE. STAY SAFE AN DON'T DRINK TOO MUCH.
I'M GOING TO WORK TOMORROW MORNING BUT IT'S ALL GOOD, AND DON'T FEEL SORRY FOR ME I MAKE WORKING TOMORROW WHAT SOME PEOPLE MAKE IN A WEEK.


----------



## Smallz

Happy New Year Big Dogg!!! Don't feel anyway cuz im working too. But 2nite....Im drankin'. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

happy new years homie


----------



## CHR1S619

HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR BIGG DAWG


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 31 2008, 08:36 PM~12574053
> *Happy New Year Big Dogg!!! Don't feel anyway cuz im working too. But 2nite....Im drankin'. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I GOT ME SOME CAPTAIN MOGAN PARROT BAY. IM ONLY DRINKING A FEW PUSSY DRINK'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2008, 07:52 PM~12574162
> *  I GOT ME SOME CAPTAIN MOGAN PARROT BAY. IM ONLY DRINKING A FEW PUSSY DRINK'S. :biggrin:
> *


U r what u drink. :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 31 2008, 08:53 PM~12574168
> *U r what u drink. :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YEAH IM A BIG PUSSY, NOW COME HERE AND MEET MY PYTHON. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2008, 07:57 PM~12574190
> *YEAH IM A BIG PUSSY, NOW COME HERE AND MEET MY PYTHON. :biggrin:
> *


I think im just gonna drink some hennessy and red bull 2nite and get me some pussy..  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I ALREADY GOT SOME PUSSY ROGER JUST LEFT. A FEW DRINK'S AND OFF TO BED. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2008, 08:22 PM~12574376
> *I ALREADY GOT SOME PUSSY ROGER JUST LEFT.  A FEW DRINK'S AND OFF TO BED. :biggrin:
> *


Damn that ***** is a hoodrat! I hit that last night. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im bout to tip the patron & start my shit! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 1 2009, 12:24 AM~12574398
> *Damn that ***** is a hoodrat! I hit that last night. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

OHHHH, U SO NASTY...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride

been drinking Sailor Jerry's and Coke since 6:00 

first bottle gone

don't have to work tomarrow......


----------



## Models IV Life

HAPPY NEW YEAR CARNAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

CAVRONES!! HAVE A HOPPY NEW JEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SO I TAKE IT HE LEFT WITH A SMILE ON HIS FACE


----------



## truscale

have a good new year Biggs:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 1 2009, 12:15 AM~12575218
> *have a good new year Biggs:biggrin:
> *


Same to you Homie.


----------



## Bos82

Ay Biggs happy New Year Dawg!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 1 2009, 12:32 AM~12575283
> *Ay Biggs happy New Year Dawg!!!
> *


Same to you bro. Have a good one.


----------



## mcloven

happy new year big homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 1 2009, 12:38 AM~12575315
> *happy new year big homie
> *


thanks lil homie.


----------



## chris mineer

happy new year


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 1 2009, 12:43 AM~12575333
> *happy new year
> *


happy new year homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

So whats on the list for 09? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

HAPPY NEW YEAR BOSS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2009, 12:45 AM~12575341
> *So whats on the list for 09? :biggrin:
> *


A gang of shit. I will post some this weekend.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 12:46 AM~12575346
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR BOSS
> *


Same to you homie. B safe out there. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 1 2009, 01:48 AM~12575351
> *Same to you homie. B safe out there. :biggrin:
> *


of coarse , been home all night

had my son, nephew, and my sons little brother from his moms husband all night


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 1 2009, 01:03 AM~12575421
> *of coarse , been home all night
> 
> had my son, nephew, and my sons little brother from his moms husband all night
> *


U SHOULD OF THREW THEM IN THE CLOSET AND LOCKED IT. THEN WEN'T ABOUT YOUR BUSINESS. :biggrin: HAVING A GOOD TIME.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 how was your new year celeration Jefe?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HELLO EVEYONE!! I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE "MR.BIGGS" ON BEING FEATURED IN THE ISSUE#136 OF MCM FOR WINNING THE SHOW IN TOLEDO OHIO THIS PAST OCT. IF YOU HAVEN'T BEEN TO THIS SHOW THEN YOU NEED TO ADD IT TO YOUR SHOWS TO ATTEND. WE WERE GREETED WITH BEER-SMILES AND GLAD YOU MADE IT OUT!! AND FUN AT "CHEESEBURGERS IN PARADISE" AS WE ALL GOT HAMMERED WITH FELLOW BUILDERS!! "BIGGS-ALBERT-AND ME" WERE THE WEST COAST CREW THAT MADE IT AND IS NOW ON OUR PERMINENT LIST OF SHOW TO ATTEND.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats man....you deserve it.Yhat Truck...(and all your builds) are awesome.


----------



## undercoverimpala

congrats bro thats a sick a$$ build


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

CONGRATS BIGGS :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

good job on the win and coverage. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

CONGRAT'S ON THE COVERAGE CARNAL


----------



## lowridermodels

conrats bigg dogg!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

cool deal great honor to be in a mag


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2009, 11:30 AM~12600642
> *CONGRAT'S ON THE COVERAGE CARNAL
> *


X2


----------



## betoscustoms

Holy Toledo Primo, Congratulations on the coverage. Where can I get an issue?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

x2 CONGRATS BIGG HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

congrats MR.Biggs that bigrig is bad ass... :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jan 4 2009, 05:05 PM~12602353
> *congrats MR.Biggs that bigrig is bad ass... :thumbsup:
> *



x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looking Good Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

congrats on the win and the coverage thats a nice ass truck


----------



## sweetdreamer

congrats on win would like to see in more detail, props bigg


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 4 2009, 01:59 PM~12602308
> *x2 CONGRATS BIGG HOMIE!!!!!
> *


X10


----------



## 2-Face '64

Congrats BIGGS all your builds are out of hand, you deserve this and much more
you keep inspiring us to build better models...


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats Bigg Homie


----------



## EVIL C

congrats mr biggs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS HOMIE'S.  
BUILDING THAT RIG TOOK ME OUT OF THE GAME FOR A WHYLE. IT ACTULLY BURNED ME OUT DOING 2 MAJOR BUILD LIKE THE RIG AND THE 1/8 32 SMOOTHSTER. I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN. AS A MATTER OF FACT I STARTED ON MY MAIN PROJECT FOR 2010 LAST WEEK. THIS WAY IT WON'T BE A RUSH AT THE LAST MIN LIKE I ALWAYS WIND UP DOING TRYING TO BEAT THE CLOCK AND STREACHING EVERY LAST MIN. WELL THANKS AGAIN HOMIE'S, AND THANKS SANTHIAGO FOR POSTING IT. PRIMO I WILL SEE IF I CAN BUY ANOTHER ONE AND SEND IT TO YOU.


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: ANYTIME CARNAL!! FAMILY IS FAMILY AND YOU TRULLY MADE YOUR PRESENTS KNOW ACROSS THE COUNTRY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 4 2009, 10:35 PM~12605604
> *Congrats BIGGS all your builds are out of hand, you deserve this and much more
> you keep inspiring us to build better models...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




x-2....................... i got the issue right here, great work BIGGS


----------



## chris mineer

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

more pics of that rig homie ?  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 12:56 AM~12608891
> *more pics of that rig homie ?     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt lets see some pics


----------



## 408models

CONGRATS BIG HOMIE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL DOWN HERE FOR NNL. HUM... SIZZLERS AGAIN???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE BADDEST RIGG AROUND YA'LL


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

CONGRATS BIGGZ....YOUR A HUGE INSPIRATION TO ME AND IM SURE TO ALOT OF THE OTHER BUILDERS ON HERE. WHENS THE NNL SHOW IN SANTA CLARA AGAIN?? ARE YOU GOING TO BE SHOWING IT AT THE SHOW?????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jan 5 2009, 12:36 PM~12611536
> *CONGRATS BIGGZ....YOUR A HUGE INSPIRATION TO ME AND IM SURE TO ALOT OF THE OTHER BUILDERS ON HERE. WHENS THE NNL SHOW IN SANTA CLARA AGAIN?? ARE YOU GOING TO BE SHOWING IT AT THE SHOW?????
> *


Thanks Homie's.  

Eddie It's in March on the 7th bro. We will all be there for sure. And Smiley sizzler will be cool but I think the one around the corner from sizzler is better. I think it's El Torito.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2009, 07:46 PM~12615846
> *Thanks Homie's.
> 
> Eddie It's in March on the 7th bro. We will all be there for sure. And Smiley sizzler will be cool but I think the one around the corner from sizzler is better. I think it's El Torito.
> *


U gonna buy Biggs?
I know me and Roger gonna be hungry


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 5 2009, 07:52 PM~12615928
> *U gonna buy Biggs?
> I know me and Roger gonna be hungry
> *


U know im treating.


----------



## a408nutforyou

well shit im there too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well hopefully i can make it to the get together


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2009, 09:07 PM~12616123
> *U know im treating.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## chris mineer

that truck is the shit


----------



## truscale

Hey Anthony , you going to post some pics of your projects for this years shows?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2009, 06:46 PM~12615846
> *Thanks Homie's.
> 
> Eddie It's in March on the 7th bro. We will all be there for sure. And Smiley sizzler will be cool but I think the one around the corner from sizzler is better. I think it's El Torito.
> *


I'M DOWN FOR EL TORITOS. PRIMO LET ME KNOW ON THE ROOMS, I STILL GET MARRIOTTS DISCOUNT. I'M STAYING AT SMILEYS PLACE. J/K SMILEY


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 5 2009, 12:34 PM~12611506
> *HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE BADDEST RIGG AROUND YA'LL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






x2 congrats bro it is speechless :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.  

THIS YEAR I WILL HAVE SOMETHING MORE CRAZY THEN MY LAST BUILD'S. ONLY A FEW HAVE SEEN IT BUT YOU WILL ALL GET A LOOK AT IT IN SANTA CLARA. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 07:16 PM~12626184
> *THANKS FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.
> 
> THIS YEAR I WILL HAVE SOMETHING MORE CRAZY THEN MY LAST BUILD'S. ONLY A FEW HAVE SEEN IT BUT YOU WILL ALL GET A LOOK AT IT IN SANTA CLARA. :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: hno: hno: 

You going to the show in riverside?

P.S. congrats on the win bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 6 2009, 07:21 PM~12626228
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> You going to the show in riverside?
> 
> P.S. congrats on the win bro
> *


YUP I WILL B THERE. :biggrin: 
AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS KEVIN.


----------



## Diamond502

Is there anything you cant do with plastic?

:wow:


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats homie on the win. you should come to the show in indianapolis im dying to see that 300 rig in person.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 07:24 PM~12626269
> *YUP I WILL B THERE.  :biggrin:
> AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS KEVIN.
> *


Your welcome broand see you there bro.Also are you going to the meet?I need some help with a rat rod that im going to start soon.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 07:24 PM~12626280
> *Is there anything you can't do with plastic?
> :wow:
> *


:no: 
AS LONG AS YOU CAN IMAGINE IT, IT CAN BE DONE. THE MAIN THING IS TO NOT GIVE UP OR GET DISCOURAGED NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE THINK'S OR SAY'S. FUCK'EM IF THEY DO.


----------



## chris mineer

you coming to toledo im gowing to try and make it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2009, 07:43 PM~12626464
> *you coming to toledo im gowing to try and make it
> *


YUP.  
WE ALREADY PRE-PLANNED OUR TRIP TO JERSEY AND TOLEDO FOR THIS YEAR.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 09:49 PM~12626520
> *YUP.
> WE ALREADY PRE-PLANNED OUR TRIP TO JERSEY AND TOLEDO FOR THIS YEAR.
> *


ill be there too, to cheer on the BIGG DOGGS!!!! hehe


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 6 2009, 07:50 PM~12626537
> *ill be there too, to cheer on the BIGG DOGGS!!!!  hehe
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL. THE LAST TIME WE WHERE THERE WE MET ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE AND MADE NEW FRIENDS. AND WAS ABLE TO PUT THE FACE TO THE NAME.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

that would be great!!! maybe we can hit up a hooters after the show im orginally from the glass city....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 6 2009, 07:55 PM~12626602
> *that would be great!!! maybe we can hit up a hooters after the show im orginally from the glass city....
> *


WE WILL BE THERE FOR A FEW DAY'S TOO. SO THAT WOULD BE COOL. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 09:00 PM~12626666
> *WE WILL BE THERE FOR A FEW DAY'S TOO.  SO THAT WOULD BE COOL. :biggrin:
> *


soo i gues since im not mcba i cant kick it


----------



## mademan

fundraiser to get MADE a plane ticket? lmao I gotta start saving so I can come down and meet everyone.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 08:04 PM~12626730
> *soo i gues since im not mcba i cant kick it
> *


YOUR M.C.B.A. TO THE HEART BRO. I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU HAVENT POSTED IT UP IN YOUR AVIATOR, EVERYONE REPPING TABLE SCRAPERS IS IN M.C.B.A. AS FOR KICKING IT WITH US, IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO TOLEDO WE WILL CHILL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 08:32 PM~12627108
> *fundraiser to get MADE a plane ticket? lmao  I gotta start saving so I can come down and meet everyone.
> *


CANADA AIN'T THAT FAR FROM TOLEDO. SO IT SHOULD NOT COST THAT MUCH. ARE TICKET'S RUN 350 AND UP.


----------



## chris mineer

ill let you know if ill make it or not.. id relly like to meet you guys


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2009, 08:55 PM~12627437
> *ill let you know if ill make it or not.. id relly like to meet you guys
> *


SAME HERE BRO. WE WILL HAVE A NICE TIME. LAST YEAR WHEN WE WEN'T TO JERSEY WE HAD LUNCH WITH DRNITROUS BEFORE HE MOVED TO TEXAS.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 09:55 PM~12627433
> *CANADA AIN'T THAT FAR FROM TOLEDO.  SO IT SHOULD NOT COST THAT MUCH. ARE TICKET'S RUN 350 AND UP.
> *


2611 km


----------



## Mr.1/16th

yup we sure did! that place was kool to hang out and chill for a minute!! the new local fro the nnl 09 toledo! i got it from MCM Forum

" location will be the Sylvania Exhibition Center at Tam-O-Shanter. 7060 Sylvania Ave. Sylvania, OH. 43560. This is about 10 miles northwest of the old location. "

so we hope you can make it!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 6 2009, 09:55 PM~12627433-->
> 
> 
> 
> CANADA AIN'T THAT FAR FROM TOLEDO.  SO IT SHOULD NOT COST THAT MUCH. ARE TICKET'S RUN 350 AND UP.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 10:02 PM~12627528
> *2611 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 730.00 roundtrip if I depart from winnipeg manitoba.... which is 11hrs away from my place, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 09:02 PM~12627528
> *2611 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH DAAAM YOU COME FROM ALMOST AS FAR AS WE DO, GIVE OR TAKE A FEW 100 MILE'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 09:07 PM~12627588
> *730.00 roundtrip if I depart from winnipeg manitoba.... which is 11hrs away from my place, lol
> *


DAM I THOUGHT THE ONLY BAD THING THAT CAME FROM CANADA WAS TERENCE & PHILUP. BUT NOW THE AIRFAIR TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 09:52 PM~12627389
> *YOUR M.C.B.A. TO THE HEART BRO. I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU HAVENT POSTED IT UP IN YOUR AVIATOR, EVERYONE REPPING TABLE SCRAPERS IS IN M.C.B.A.  AS FOR KICKING IT WITH US, IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO TOLEDO WE WILL CHILL.
> *


sick. ill rep it to the fullest big homie :biggrin: and keep me posted on exactly when and where ill be there as long as i dont get fucked at work


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 10:10 PM~12627642
> *DAM I THOUGHT THE ONLY BAD THING THAT CAME FROM CANADA WAS TERENCE & PHILUP.  BUT NOW THE AIRFAIR TOO.  :biggrin:
> *


730.00 is at cheapotickets.com.

regular tickets are between 850.00 and 1300.00


----------



## lowridermodels

I'd like to go but no snaps


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2009, 09:16 PM~12627738
> *I'd like to go but no snaps
> *


I WILL SQUEEEEZ YOU INTO MY LUGGAGE HOMIE. WE GOT THE I.C.E. AGENT PASS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I JUST BOOKED OUR HOTEL FOR THE NEW JERSEY NNL APRIL 18TH AT THE 1P.A.L. BUILDING IN WAYNE NEW JERSEY  BRO WE ARE SET FOR THE HOTEL! NOW TO GET THE AIRLINE TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 09:14 PM~12627714
> *sick. ill rep it to the fullest big homie  :biggrin: and keep me posted on exactly when and where ill be there as long as i dont get fucked at work
> *


WELL THE NEXT SHOW WE WILL BE AT IS IN RIVERSIDE. THEN THE NNL IN SANTA CLARA OUT BY YOU HOMIE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2009, 09:21 PM~12627783
> *:biggrin:  I JUST BOOKED OUR HOTEL FOR THE NEW JERSEY NNL APRIL 18TH AT THE 1P.A.L. BUILDING IN WAYNE NEW JERSEY   BRO WE ARE SET FOR THE HOTEL! NOW TO GET THE AIRLINE TICKETS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. IT'S STILL GOING TO BE ME, YOU AND CHRIS619 RIGHT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 10:22 PM~12627811
> *THANKS BRO. IT'S STILL GOING TO BE ME, YOU AND CHRIS619 RIGHT.
> *


YUP! M.C.B.A. AND SOCALINC. SPONCERED BY RMR RESINS  RON DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HIS ROOM YET SO I'LL CALL HIM AND ASK


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 6 2009, 11:03 PM~12627540
> *yup we sure did! that place was kool to hang out and chill for a minute!! the new local fro the nnl 09 toledo! i got it from MCM Forum
> 
> " location will be the Sylvania Exhibition Center at Tam-O-Shanter. 7060 Sylvania Ave. Sylvania, OH. 43560. This is about 10 miles northwest of the old location. "
> 
> so we hope you can make it!! :biggrin:
> *


they moved it from the fair grounds???


----------



## chris mineer

its a 206 mil drive from my house so if i go ill be driveing :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2009, 11:31 PM~12627948
> *its a 206 mil drive from my house so if i go ill be driveing :biggrin:
> *


about 1 1/2 hours from where i live now but 25 minutes from my parents house!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT SURE WAS MOVED!! THEY GAVE US THE 411 ON MCM FORUM A FEW WEEKS AGO  HEY BRO, I JUST GOT RON AND STEVE'S ROOM TOO!! THEY WILL BE IN THE HOTEL WITH US  HOPE ALOT OF YOU WILL MAKE IT!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 07:41 PM~12626431
> *:no:
> AS LONG AS YOU CAN IMAGINE IT, IT CAN BE DONE. THE MAIN THING IS TO NOT GIVE UP OR GET DISCOURAGED NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE THINK'S OR SAY'S. FUCK'EM IF THEY DO.
> *


I 2nd :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 6 2009, 10:36 PM~12628013
> *I 2nd  :thumbsup:
> *


 ME 3!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SEE YOU ALL SOON! GOING BACK TO BUILDING MY 1963 LOW ROD CUSTOM


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2009, 09:31 PM~12627948
> *its a 206 mil drive from my house so if i go ill be driveing :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S NOTHING BRO. WE DRIVE OVER 3,000 MILES A YEAR FOR MODEL SHOW'S
VICTORVILL ROUND TRIP 180, SANTA CLARA ROUND TRIP 780, ARIZONA ROUND TRIP 800, STOCKTON ROUND TRIP 600+, MERCED ROUND TRIP 500+, VENTURA FAIRGROUNDS ROUND TRIP 120, COSTA MESA ROUND TRIP 80 AND A FEW OTHER'S TOO THAT I MIGHT HAVE FORGOT. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how bout you do a round trip for the NNL Southern Nationals happenin in November? ( in Atlanta) :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 11:40 PM~12628087
> *THAT'S NOTHING BRO.  WE DRIVE OVER 3,000 MILES A YEAR FOR MODEL SHOW'S
> VICTORVILL ROUND TRIP 180, SANTA CLARA ROUND TRIP 780, ARIZONA ROUND TRIP 800, STOCKTON ROUND TRIP 600+, MERCED ROUND TRIP 500+, VENTURA FAIRGROUNDS ROUND TRIP 120, COSTA MESA ROUND TRIP 80 AND A FEW OTHER'S TOO THAT I MIGHT HAVE FORGOT. :0
> *



YOU GET THE CADDY BACK YET ? LOOKS LIKE YOUR READY TO ROAD TRIP FOR 2009!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 6 2009, 09:36 PM~12628013
> *I 2nd  :thumbsup:
> *


QUE NO CARNAL. DON'T TALK ABOUT IT, BE ABOUT IT. THAT'S WHAT I SAY ALL DAY LONG. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2009, 09:14 PM~12627714
> *sick. ill rep it to the fullest big homie  :biggrin: and keep me posted on exactly when and where ill be there as long as i dont get fucked at work
> *


well shit, cograts Evan...see bro all you had to do is get off your ass n build j/k.... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

ya i drove 400 miles 1 way to get 100 + kits for 150 then drove strat back so this ant bad

im off to build


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 6 2009, 09:42 PM~12628116
> *how bout you do a round trip for the NNL Southern Nationals happenin in November? ( in Atlanta) :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE SWEET BRO BUT THE NNL IN ATLANTA IS TOO CLOSE TO TOLEDO AND IT TAKE'S US TOO LONG TO RECOUPE FOR THE TRIP TO FLY BACK. MY ARM'S GET TIRED AFTER A WHYLE.  BUT IT WOULD BE NICE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 6 2009, 09:43 PM~12628132
> *well shit, cograts Evan...see bro all you had to do is get off your ass n build j/k.... :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY THIS WILL SPARK HIM TO DO SO. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 6 2009, 10:43 PM~12628132
> *well shit, cograts Evan...see bro all you had to do is get off your ass n build j/k.... :biggrin:
> *


youve seen what ive been up to bro you know whats up its been a long time


----------



## lowridermodels

I'd like to find out how much an airline ticket will cost


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 10:45 PM~12628174
> *HOPEFULLY THIS WILL SPARK HIM TO DO SO.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: the club and this thread jumped my ass in gear that and winter :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 09:42 PM~12628119
> *YOU   GET THE  CADDY   BACK  YET ?   LOOKS   LIKE  YOUR   READY  TO   ROAD  TRIP    FOR  2009!
> *


CADDY IS BACK AND READY FOR TRAVEL. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2009, 09:49 PM~12628228
> *I'd like to find out how much an airline ticket will cost
> *


PM MR1/16 HE WILL FIND YOU THE CHEAPEST TICKET AND HOOK YOU UP WITH A ROOM DIRT CHEAP. THIS WAY YOU CAN BUNK WITH CHRIS.


----------



## rollindeep408

> CADDY IS BACK AND READY TO DRIVE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> from the sound of it puttin some miles on that bitch


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 10:51 PM~12628261
> *CADDY IS BACK AND READY FOR TRAVEL.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick lookin caddy!! im trying to get funds in place (hopefully with this new job) to grab up a 2010 caddy cts 2dr coupe when they come out.

ive been told though that canadian sticker price will be around 50G


----------



## Mr Biggs

> CADDY IS BACK AND READY TO DRIVE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> from the sound of it puttin some miles on that bitch
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S WHAT A CADDY IS FOR TO DRIVE. IT'S A SHOW CAR BUT STILL A DAILY. I HATE HAVING A NICE CAR AND NOT BEING ABLE TO PUT SOME MILE'S ON IT. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 09:59 PM~12628380
> *sick lookin caddy!! im trying to get funds in place (hopefully with this new job) to grab up a 2010 caddy cts 2dr coupe when they come out.
> 
> ive been told though that canadian sticker price will be around 50G
> *


MY PRIMO ANTHONY AND BROTHER ART BOTH GOT NEW CADDYS. ONE A 08 CTS AND THE OTHER THE 08 STS V ON 22IN ASANTI'S STAGGARD. 50 GS THAT'S WHAT THEY COST DOWN HERE.


----------



## montemanls

whats up


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 7 2009, 06:26 PM~12636702
> *whats up
> *


I called you back answer your phone.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 7 2009, 07:50 PM~12637558
> *I called you back answer your phone.
> *


DO U STILL HAVE THEM EURO KUTTYS?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 9 2009, 08:59 PM~12657928
> *DO U STILL HAVE THEM EURO KUTTYS?
> *


We just finished the re-work on them. They will be ready for casting soon. I got you homie, once they come out i got one for you.


----------



## BODINE

what is the smallest drill bit that comes with the pin vise?

is it #60 #61?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2009, 11:51 PM~12659209
> *what is the smallest drill bit that comes with the pin vise?
> 
> is it #60 #61?
> 
> 
> *


ive got a set thats got like a 58 in it, 58-74, they were 5.00 at princess auto. in a little metal case.


----------



## i

i like car fifteen but i am getting a cadillac/dats bomb send me pics of rearend C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\1ff9f480.jpg


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2009, 10:51 PM~12659209
> *what is the smallest drill bit that comes with the pin vise?
> 
> is it #60 #61?
> 
> 
> *


.039 # 61


----------



## Mr Biggs

Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12676044
> *Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick .....


----------



## rollindeep408

> Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sick the star car


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 07:30 PM~12676044
> *Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: do it 70's old school homie :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12676044
> *Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12676044
> *Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You got one too :0 .This is one i will watch closely bro might make me redo the top on mine  .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 02:07 AM~12677508
> *uffin:  do it 70's old school homie  :biggrin:
> *


THRILLER> :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 12 2009, 11:29 PM~12687419
> *THRILLER> :biggrin:
> *


pm me your addy... I got some really nice lookin small lace for you to try out. ill send you a couple feet.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 PM~12687831
> *pm me your addy... I got some really nice lookin small lace for you to try out. ill send you a couple feet.
> *


THANK'S BRO. PM'D


----------



## modeltech

hows it goin big homie???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 13 2009, 01:53 PM~12692713
> *hows it goin big homie???
> *


THING ARE GOOD HOMIE. HOW ARE YOU DOING. HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEAR.

WELL MY NNL PROJECT IS NEARING IT'S END. THIS IS ALL I CAN SHOW FOR NOW. THE REST IS JUST AS CRAZY, IF NOT EVEN CRAZYER.









:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:0


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 13 2009, 05:47 PM~12694302
> *THING ARE GOOD HOMIE. HOW ARE YOU DOING. HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEAR.
> 
> WELL MY NNL PROJECT IS NEARING IT'S END. THIS IS ALL I CAN SHOW FOR NOW. THE REST IS JUST AS CRAZY, IF NOT EVEN CRAZYER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




had a great new year bro!!! hope yours was as good!! cant wait to see the NNL project!!! :0 :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good bigg boss!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 13 2009, 05:47 PM~12694302
> *THING ARE GOOD HOMIE. HOW ARE YOU DOING. HOW WAS YOUR NEW YEAR.
> 
> WELL MY NNL PROJECT IS NEARING IT'S END. THIS IS ALL I CAN SHOW FOR NOW. THE REST IS JUST AS CRAZY, IF NOT EVEN CRAZYER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WICKED BROTHER!! YOU ARE THE MAN!!!! LOOKS GREAT  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON CARNAL!! THIS IS THE YEAR YOU WIN ALL THE NNL SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 09:41 PM~12658429
> *We just finished the re-work on them. They will be ready for casting soon. I got you homie, once they come out i got one for you.
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

whats the going in


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 hno: cant wait to see it.


----------



## lowridermodels

Nice big bro, you always got some crazy builds up your sleve!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 13 2009, 11:23 PM~12698098
> *Nice big bro, you always got some crazy builds up your sleve!
> *


X100000000000000000000


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2009, 07:16 PM~12708882
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the 40s from twinn?


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2009, 09:16 PM~12708882
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 wow thats what im talking about!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

nice car biggs that is tight.


----------



## lowridermodels

Uh oh. New build in progress


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2009, 11:19 PM~12708914
> *one of the 40s from twinn?
> *


yup


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Is the 40 going gangster with the new bumpers you scored or leadsled styke like the 36 La Salle ?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 10:30 PM~12676044
> *Can you guy's say Micheal Jackson Show car.? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's homie's. 
After i finish ny Nnl project I will start on that ride.


Thanks for the rims Eric, they got here today and they are well worth the money. They will be for my next major project's.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 17 2009, 12:47 AM~12730170
> *Thank's homie's.
> After i finish ny Nnl project I will start on that ride.
> Thanks for the rims Eric, they got here today and they are well worth the money.  They will be for my next major project's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 16 2009, 11:52 PM~12730215
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know I got you my *****. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Nice wheels, is there a meeting at pegasus tommorow nite big bro?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2009, 11:47 PM~12730170
> *Thank's homie's.
> After i finish ny Nnl project I will start on that ride.
> Thanks for the rims Eric, they got here today and they are well worth the money.  They will be for my next major project's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2009, 11:16 PM~12708882
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY SWEET BROTHER!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2009, 10:16 PM~12708882
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. How u cut that open? looks thick on the door... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2009, 07:47 PM~12736096
> *damn. How u cut that open? looks thick on the door... :0
> *


stainless steel Bead string wire. :biggrin: 

Well we had a good meating tonight. The homie Russ had a how to real flame airbrush so I got some paint's and had to try it as soon as I got home. Well let me know what you think.

Remember this is my first ever try at real flame's.


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN! THATS BADASS HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

damn bro it looks sick you got the gift from god :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

:0 THATS SICK AS HELL HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homie's.  
I still got to scuff it down and tone it down a bit, add more green and blue to the tips. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

The way I would have done it ........................








Don't you just love when people say that?
Looks good Anthony for the first try. Keep it going.


----------



## a408nutforyou

looks hella sick carnal. :thumbsup: i hope this dont make me sound like an idiot but whats up with the microwave.thats not the 1st time i seen it been used.do you use it to let your models dry n away from dust or do you use it for a spray booth.  either way seen coo. :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 18 2009, 10:03 AM~12739553
> *looks hella sick carnal. :thumbsup: i hope this dont make me sound like an idiot but whats up with the microwave.thats not the 1st time i seen it been used.do you use it to let your models dry n away from dust  or do you use it for a spray booth.  either way seen coo. :yes:
> *


Dust free Inviroment dog.  
Once you got the paint all done drop it in the micro and let it dry. Make sure you cut the power cord off.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 03:38 AM~12738196
> *stainless steel Bead string wire.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well we had a good meating tonight.  The homie Russ had a how to real flame airbrush so I got some paint's and had to try it as soon as I got home. Well let me know what you think.
> 
> Remember this is my first ever try at real flame's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


menace, i think those look real good, and i know their not that easy to do and make em look rite,yours look rite, i have to do tru flames from time to time here at my shop,and for me it never fun! heres a set just done 2 months ago.


----------



## Linc

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i46/mena...LERCOUPE040.jpg[/img]


















:0 :0 very nice!!!






are you going to build that car!?!? if not, can i buy the windshield from you!!!???!!! :cheesy:


----------



## menotyou

FO-SHO....I love the color choice.....Nice A.B skillz bro!


----------



## Pokey

Those true-flames look BADASS Biggs!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Man, you have skills UPON skills! Keep up the inspiring work!!!*


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 10:11 AM~12739615
> *Dust free Inviroment dog.
> Once you got the paint all done drop it in the micro and let it dry. Make sure you cut the power cord off.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS LIKE BABY SHIT ! 









Now show us how its done LOL !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2009, 01:22 PM~12740905
> *LOOKS   LIKE   BABY  SHIT  !
> Now  show   us   how  its  done  LOL !
> *


Thank for all the props homie's. It was my first time too. :biggrin: 
Gary them Flames came out sweet my brother, someday I will get them right.

MINI They are easier then you think bro. on these I used HOK chrome yellow, HOK candy organic green and HOK candy aztec gold. the yellow was mixed 50/50 the candy green was mixed 20% candy/50% HOK Intercoat clear/%50 reducer. Do the same with the aztec gold but add 20% green to it also so it will be the same color just a bit darker. The stencil was cut from a sheet of thin styrene, I just cut alot of tear drops all size's. on the first pic you just lay the flames on with the yellow ass you like and on the second pic is where you use the stencile to make the sharp cut's. If you messs up with a lil overspray it's all good the candy hide's most of that. then you lay the green to your likeing then follow that with the aztec gold.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hell yea that works ! I got a few colors here so i think i'll try this when i get back home on Tuesday !


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice..


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks homie's. 
Here are some outside pic where you can see the candy's and flame's better.


----------



## chris mineer

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 18 2009, 11:27 PM~12741269
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x1 :0


----------



## sweetdreamer

those flames are sick


----------



## lowridermodels

Looks good big bro!


----------



## Guest

Flames look real good Mr. Biggs. Thanks for the info on how you did it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIES.  
Its easy homies, I was kind of scared to try it myself, but I was like fuck it. If I fuck up, Im by myself and no one seen it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 01:50 PM~12742108
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> Its easy homies, I was kind of scared to try it myself, but I was like fuck it. If I fuck up, Im by myself and no one seen it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 01:38 AM~12738196
> *stainless steel Bead string wire.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well we had a good meating tonight.  The homie Russ had a how to real flame airbrush so I got some paint's and had to try it as soon as I got home. Well let me know what you think.
> 
> Remember this is my first ever try at real flame's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL DONE TEACHER!! YOU DA MAN!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 18 2009, 05:39 PM~12742367
> *WELL DONE TEACHER!! YOU DA MAN!!!
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## lowridermodels

That was a coo meeting lastnite,we need more meetings like that,the flames look good!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 04:26 PM~12741262
> *Thanks homie's.
> Here are some outside pic where you can see the candy's and flame's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 badass


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 12:38 AM~12738196
> *stainless steel Bead string wire.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well we had a good meating tonight.  The homie Russ had a how to real flame airbrush so I got some paint's and had to try it as soon as I got home. Well let me know what you think.
> 
> Remember this is my first ever try at real flame's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie you wasn't bullshitting it when you said im going to do it tonight HUH.Looks alot like the x mas decorations thet he painted lastnight.Fucking sick bro.Now i need to get new tips and all that other stuff and bust out LOL.


----------



## Bos82

FUUUUCKKK. That just punched me in the chest homie.. LOL. Those flames look sick. I love the pics outside man.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 01:26 PM~12741262
> *Thanks homie's.
> Here are some outside pic where you can see the candy's and flame's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW PRIMO LOOKING FLAMALIUOS!!!! I COULD NEVER GET THAT RIGHT. YOU MAKE IT LOOK EASY. 

PRIMO DID YOU GET MY TEXT THE OTHER DAY?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 11:04 PM~12745579
> *WOW PRIMO LOOKING FLAMALIUOS!!!! I COULD NEVER GET THAT RIGHT. YOU MAKE IT LOOK EASY.
> 
> PRIMO DID YOU GET MY TEXT THE OTHER DAY?
> *


Thanks for the complements guy's, it will be much easy-r and nice-r with a few more week's of practus. I plan on doing them everyday till I perfect them.

No primo I didn't get it. Call me I still got the same number.


----------



## modeltech

ohhhh ahhhhh!! i love that 330 bro!!! love it!!


----------



## eastside1989

Wow....Super "FLAME JOB."......one of the best I've seen....


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's Homies.  
I got the front and back suspension all done on my Nnl project today. Now I got to get the frame ready for primer that is all that is left beside's getting all the chrome back from the platter. The body and pan are in primer and ready for paint on Monday. 
A few sneak peak's.


----------



## chris mineer

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2009, 12:57 AM~12768813
> *Thank's Homies.
> I got the front and back suspension all done on my Nnl project today. Now I got to get the frame ready for primer that is all that is left beside's getting all the chrome back from the platter. The body and pan are in primer and ready for paint on Monday.
> A few sneak peak's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking great big man....keep um comin, the body and the pan look awesome so far also....


----------



## lowridermodels

TIGHT BIG BRO!


----------



## 408models

:0 nice. did u get my pm's bro?


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C

:0  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2009, 09:02 AM~12769886
> *:0  nice. did u get my pm's bro?
> *


Thank's Homies.  
Smiley I hit you back don't know what happen. I will send you another one as soon as I get home from work. It won't let me reply to messages from my cell phone.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

cant wait to see the ride done clean work as always MR BIGGS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2009, 01:57 AM~12768813
> *Thank's Homies.
> I got the front and back suspension all done on my Nnl project today. Now I got to get the frame ready for primer that is all that is left beside's getting all the chrome back from the platter. The body and pan are in primer and ready for paint on Monday.
> A few sneak peak's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BRO!! LOOKING REALLY GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn bro that is sick


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jan 21 2009, 12:20 PM~12771542
> *cant wait to see the ride done clean work as always MR BIGGS.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for all the prop's Homie's.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i gotta step up to that level....that shit looks good.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 20 2009, 11:57 PM~12768813
> *Thank's Homies.
> I got the front and back suspension all done on my Nnl project today. Now I got to get the frame ready for primer that is all that is left beside's getting all the chrome back from the platter. The body and pan are in primer and ready for paint on Monday.
> A few sneak peak's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is looking hella wicked!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2009, 12:57 AM~12768813
> *Thank's Homies.
> I got the front and back suspension all done on my Nnl project today. Now I got to get the frame ready for primer that is all that is left beside's getting all the chrome back from the platter. The body and pan are in primer and ready for paint on Monday.
> A few sneak peak's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that schoolbus is gonna look clean when it's done with all them woofers in it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 24 2009, 12:35 AM~12799473
> *that schoolbus is gonna look clean when it's done with all them woofers in it
> *


 :0 


































:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:420: :420: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 23 2009, 09:35 PM~12799473
> *that schoolbus is gonna look clean when it's done with all them woofers in it
> *


Shortbus Pimpin' :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 08:19 PM~12812792
> *Shortbus Pimpin'  :biggrin:
> *



We takin the shortbus to NNL?

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 26 2009, 07:25 PM~12822354
> *We  takin the shortbus to NNL?
> 
> :uh:
> *


You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going. :biggrin: 

I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track. :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 12:02 AM~12825954
> *You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala  non SS  just to keep my mind on track.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 what did you make the trim with...?


----------



## Bos82

Lookin clean big dawg. I like it alot.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 27 2009, 12:04 AM~12825967
> *:0  what did you make the trim with...?
> *


Made it from strip styrene homie.  


Thanks bos82


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 always top notch work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 26 2009, 09:02 PM~12825954
> *You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a BITCH gettin the rear bend right huh :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2009, 12:22 AM~12826110
> *its a BITCH gettin the rear bend right huh  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing some heat won't fix. :biggrin: 

Thank's for the props homie's.  

I almost forgot to give you the size bro. 1.53 mm wide and 0.93 mm thick


----------



## Mr Biggs

SEE YOU AT THE NNL. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!


----------



## Bos82

uuhhh ooohhh. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

That's sick right there!!!! ^^^ :0


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 12:02 AM~12825954
> *You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bring it over so i can lay some paint on it....


----------



## lowridermodels

Both them rides looking good big dawg!


----------



## MKD904

Looking good Big Man....keep um comin...


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 01:43 AM~12826253
> *SEE YOU AT THE NNL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ha,ha,ha yes bro!! i know which one your buildin!! are you going the same color and all as the 1:1??


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 26 2009, 11:43 PM~12826253
> *SEE YOU AT THE NNL. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is fuckin insane!! That is gonna kick some ass!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOMADERWHAT</span>


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 02:20 PM~12830124
> *NOMADERWHAT</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
damn i wish i had bodywork skills. i got that kit sittin right here and id love to build somethin like that...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 02:20 PM~12830124
> *NOMADERWHAT</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS WICKED BRO!! CAN'T WAIT O SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## sidetoside

Nice , nice like the Nomad ! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 04:20 PM~12830124
> *NOMADERWHAT</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is bad ass big homie, but what scale is this? it looks bigger then 1/24-1/25


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S 1/16TH SCALE BRO!


----------



## undercoverimpala

That is one sick looking 55 Mr Biggs i cant stop looking at it cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## BigPoppa

That's nuts! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: up

The name fits perfect


----------



## Blue s10

Lookin' good Biggs


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 12:02 AM~12825954
> *You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD ASS 64 MR BIGGS :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 01:20 PM~12830124
> *NOMADERWHAT</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 01:02 AM~12825954
> *You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 01:02 AM~12825954
> *You all got to make sure you got your helmets, or you ain't going.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick bigs im workin on one of my own but i did the rear moulding diffrently what a pain


----------



## undead white boy

Hay bro isnt that the one you took a pic of and showed me at the meet?It looks real good bro can't wait to see it in person  .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 28 2009, 10:33 PM~12844713
> *sick bigs im workin on one of my own but i did the rear moulding diffrently what a pain
> *


Thanks homie's.

I just used one peice bro, and yes it was a bitch making them corner's. 

Kevin I just made that one the other night. The one I showed you was the brother to the OMEN.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 29 2009, 12:04 AM~12845063
> *Thanks homie's.
> 
> I just used one peice bro, and yes it was a bitch making them corner's.
> 
> Kevin I just made that one the other night.  The one I showed you was the brother to the OMEN.
> *


i used a sheet for the ends and cut it out i may try your way :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 28 2009, 11:04 PM~12845063
> *Thanks homie's.
> 
> I just used one peice bro, and yes it was a bitch making them corner's.
> 
> Kevin I just made that one the other night.  The one I showed you was the brother to the OMEN. *



:0 :0 :0 OH SHIT :0 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn homie.looks like you bustn as at the last minute like me. :biggrin: i got 5 builds to finish.im lackin tires.who got 520's?
i cant wait to see everthing your workin on for the NNL.


----------



## stilldownivlife

I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track. :0 









[/quote]


:wow: i want one :wow: 

damn i love your stuff :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> I got a lil side tracked tonight with my main project, so I said fuck it and did up a 64 Impala non SS just to keep my mind on track. :0


 :wow: i want one :wow: 

damn i love your stuff :worship:
[/quote]
Thanks Homies.
They are easy to make bro. I will show u how to make one. im going to pick up some stock tomorrow morning. the good thing is plastruct is a few block's away.


----------



## BODINE

NICE!! big homie


----------



## Siim123

WOW, DAMN I LOVE THAT NON-SS :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

Lookin good


----------



## caddionly

[/quote]

wow primo ,nice, nice!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homie's.  
Just finished the 64 IMPALA. I had ran out of styrene to finish it so I picked some up today.


----------



## Bos82

Its lookin sick man.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2009, 11:41 PM~12871397
> *Thanks Homie's.
> Just finished the 64 IMPALA. I had ran out of styrene to finish it so I picked some up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, i should keep a folder full of mods and step up to the plate to do better. can't wait to see it in person


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that non super sport :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> :wow: i want one :wow:
> 
> damn i love your stuff :worship:


Thanks Homies.
They are easy to make bro. I will show u how to make one. im going to pick up some stock tomorrow morning. the good thing is plastruct is a few block's away.
[/quote]

are you scratch building the bench seat or robing it from another kit do tell :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin sick bro,..nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2009, 10:41 PM~12871397
> *Thanks Homie's.
> Just finished the 64 IMPALA. I had ran out of styrene to finish it so I picked some up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean bro


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 2 2009, 11:09 AM~12881724
> *clean bro
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

[/quote]
are you scratch building the bench seat or robing it from another kit do tell :biggrin:
[/quote]
THANKS FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.

I GOT A MOLD OF THE BECH SEAT I MADE A FEW YEARS AGO. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Lookin tight big bro!


----------



## undercoverimpala

Whats going on Anthony, hey big brother where could i get a set of those side skirts for the Gypsy rose project im working on????


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE IM WORKING ON A 63


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 09:06 PM~12888101
> *Whats going on Anthony, hey big brother where could i get a set of those side skirts for the Gypsy rose project im working on????
> *


THANKS HOMIES. 
I MADE THEM FROM THE 61 IMPALA BRO. I SHOULD SEE IF TWINN WANT'S TO CAST THEM THESE CAME OUT REAL CLEAN AND FIT LIKE A GLOVE.

ULIS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT 63 BRO. IM GOING TO BE REDOING THE 63 IMPALAMINO TOO.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2009, 10:52 PM~12889801
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> I MADE THEM FROM THE 61 IMPALA BRO. I SHOULD SEE IF TWINN WANT'S TO CAST THEM THESE CAME OUT REAL CLEAN AND FIT LIKE A GLOVE.
> 
> ULIS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT 63 BRO. IM GOING TO BE REDOING THE 63 IMPALAMINO TOO.
> *


 :0 CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 2 2009, 09:52 PM~12889801
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> I MADE THEM FROM THE 61 IMPALA BRO. I SHOULD SEE IF TWINN WANT'S TO CAST THEM THESE CAME OUT REAL CLEAN AND FIT LIKE A GLOVE.
> 
> ULIS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT 63 BRO. IM GOING TO BE REDOING THE 63 IMPALAMINO TOO.
> *


Cool thanks brother let me know what happends with that if not you said its the 61 impala kit amt or revell???


----------



## 1low64

:wave: :worship:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

64 looks good anthony..


----------



## rollindeep408

are you scratch building the bench seat or robing it from another kit do tell :biggrin:
[/quote]
THANKS FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.

I GOT A MOLD OF THE BECH SEAT I MADE A FEW YEARS AGO. :biggrin:
[/quote]


:0 what i gota do to get me one of those


----------



## youcantfademe

x2


----------



## 408models

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THESE PROJECTS AT THE SHOW BRO. IF YOU GUYS DONT WANT EL TORRITO, THERES ANOTHER MEXICAN RESTAURANT DOWN THE STREET?


----------



## Mr Biggs

rollindeep408,Feb 4 2009, 12:08 AM~12901209]
are you scratch building the bench seat or robing it from another kit do tell :biggrin:
THANKS FOR THE PROP'S HOMIE'S.

I GOT A MOLD OF THE BECH SEAT I MADE A FEW YEARS AGO. :biggrin:

:0 what i gota do to get me one of those 

Wait till after the Nnl, so I can get my projects out of the way. then I will make a few to order.  

Smiley' any place that's good will work my brother. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

so Sizzler on friday and the the mexican restaurant on saturday??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2009, 04:27 PM~12906812
> *so Sizzler on friday and the the mexican restaurant on saturday??
> *


That will work bro. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs u like my hiluxes in my topic


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the props Homies.  

It was a nice day today so I wen't down to my Homies paint store and had him mix me some paint. Dam he is good. I got the 50 Merc painted tonight, I will bare-metal foil it tomorrow then put some clear on it. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Thats gonna be sweet!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 10:31 PM~12911198
> *Thanks for the props Homies.
> 
> It was a nice day today so I wen't down to my Homies paint store and had him mix me some paint. Dam he is good. I got the 50 Merc painted tonight, I will bare-metal foil it tomorrow then put some clear on it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLOR BIGG DAWG!


----------



## darkside customs

x2 THAT IS FREAKIN SICK!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homies.  

Anyone got some of these for sale or to trade. ?


----------



## darkside customs

HANG ON, LET ME CHECK. I THINK I HAVE A SET THAT ARE ALMOST IDENTICAL TO THAT.


----------



## darkside customs

I DONT KNOW IF THESE WILL WORK OR NOT. THEY ARE PROLLY 24 INCH RIMS. 
THE CLOSEST I COULD FIND. FROM THE AMT 40 FORD DELIVERY REISSUE. IF YOU CAN USE EM, LET ME KNOW AND THEY'RE YOURS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2009, 11:04 PM~12911567
> *I DONT KNOW IF THESE WILL WORK OR NOT. THEY ARE PROLLY 24 INCH RIMS.
> THE CLOSEST I COULD FIND. FROM THE AMT 40 FORD DELIVERY REISSUE. IF YOU CAN USE EM, LET ME KNOW AND THEY'RE YOURS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those look good bro. Can you take a pic with them next to a ride. I need them to be at least 15 or 16 cause im going with gangster white's on this ride.


Thanks in advance bro.


----------



## 408models

those are probably gonna be to big bro, i had a set and they looked like 24''s


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THEY LOOK CLOSE TO ME TEACHER!!


----------



## darkside customs

here you go. sorry for the shitty quality. My camera is charging so im using the ole web cam. LOL


----------



## chris mineer

i got these


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 10:31 PM~12911198
> *Thanks for the props Homies.
> 
> It was a nice day today so I wen't down to my Homies paint store and had him mix me some paint. Dam he is good. I got the 50 Merc painted tonight, I will bare-metal foil it tomorrow then put some clear on it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good big Homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Al.  

Thanks Darkside customs. those are kind of big for what I need. But thanks bro.

Chris how much. ????????? those are just right. :0


----------



## undead white boy

Isn't that 1:1 in rods and customs mag? It looks real good bro the paint looks sweet.


----------



## chris mineer

pm me your add and ill send them to u


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 11:26 PM~12911752
> *Isn't that 1:1 in rods and customs mag? It looks real good bro the paint looks sweet.
> *


No it's from the pic I took weeks ago at the National's Rod show. I got over 90 pic's from that day but no time to up load all of them.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 4 2009, 11:27 PM~12911764
> *pm me your add and ill send them to u
> *


Done Deal.


----------



## lowridermodels

The merc looks good big bro!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 11:29 PM~12911781
> *No it's from the pic I took weeks ago at the National's Rod show. I got over 90 pic's from that day but no time to up load all of them.
> *


Oh i thought i seen it in that mag.you taking it to the primer table in the citrus show?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 11:31 PM~12911806
> *Oh i thought i seen it in that mag.you taking it to the primer table in the citrus show?
> *


Primer? It will be done by Saturday.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 11:34 PM~12911825
> *Primer?  It will be done by Saturday.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12911843
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I thought you knew! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 11:37 PM~12911855
> *I thought you knew! :biggrin:
> *


True that LOL last time i rushed a build it ended up with the custom finger printing technique.Straight up old school LOL.Can't wait to see it bro.


----------



## BiggDeee

WHATS UP MIJA! When we getting some more of them TACOS bye your house???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 7 2009, 08:24 PM~12937737
> *WHATS UP MIJA! When we getting some more of them TACOS bye your house???
> *


When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you. Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left. 

Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 PM~12938014
> *When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you.  Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left.
> 
> Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good Biggs  Got more pics of that nnl project for us? :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 the white walls look good bro! Thanks again for today!


----------



## chris mineer

you dont owe me


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 7 2009, 11:05 PM~12938524
> *:0  the white walls look good bro! Thanks again for today!
> *


X10000000000000


----------



## MKD904

Ride is lookin sick man....just keep um coming....we need more pix... :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 PM~12938014
> *When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you.  Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left.
> 
> Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: I LIKE THAT PAINT JOB BIGGS!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

nice work on the 49.....










how's this build of your 1:1 coming along???





























:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 8 2009, 03:05 PM~12942542
> *nice work on the 49.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's this build of your 1:1 coming along???
> :wave:
> *


Still in the werkz. I just need the front body kit then it's done.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945079
> *Still in the werkz. I just need the front body kit then it's done.
> *



killin it with the zig zag cut hood :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass work bigg homie!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the props Homie's.  

well Lindberg is going to be re-releasing all the 61 Impalas soon. 
61 Impala conv.
61 Impala 409 Hard top
61 Impala Don Nickolson. 

Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> well Lindberg is going to be re-releasing all the 61 Impalas soon.
> 61 Impala conv.
> 61 Impala 409 Hard top
> 61 Impala Don Nickolson.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> *


I'M STILL DOWN FOR 2 BRO!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> well Lindberg is going to be re-releasing all the 61 Impalas soon.
> 61 Impala conv.
> 61 Impala 409 Hard top
> 61 Impala Don Nickolson.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> *



Mr.Biggs,
Can you PM me some ordering info.
Thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:05 PM~12946289
> *Mr.Biggs,
> Can you PM me some ordering info.
> Thanks
> *


When they come out.  

Chris you where there, the man told you yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I MEMBER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Albert and Chris you haven't posted what you got for Christmas in Feb from Santa Ceaser. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I'LL POST IT UP ASAP!!


----------



## Smallz

:wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:20 PM~12946498
> *:wave:
> *


WAZZZZ UP SMALLZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 08:27 PM~12946561
> *WAZZZZ UP SMALLZ!! :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much big dog. I been sick as hell. Glad 2 c u guys come down and hang out though.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2009, 08:09 PM~12938014
> *When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you.  Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left.
> 
> Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MAN, THAT IS LOOKIN SICK!! THOSE WHITEWALLS LOOK KILLA ON THERE!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW BRO!! WISH YOU WERE THIER! NEXT TIME BROTHER!! I HAVE TO GO BACK NEXT WEEK AGAIN SO MAYBE YOU CAN KICKI IT WITH THE REST OF US :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 08:31 PM~12946610
> *I KNOW BRO!! WISH YOU WERE THIER! NEXT TIME BROTHER!! I HAVE TO GO BACK NEXT WEEK AGAIN SO MAYBE YOU CAN KICKI IT WITH THE REST OF US :biggrin:
> *


Just give me a holler.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:33 PM~12946623
> *Just give me a holler.
> *


COUNT ON IT!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:33 PM~12946623
> *Just give me a holler.
> *


Hoodihoooo!!!!! What you doing mister? Nutin, Just calling my dog. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12946843
> *Hoodihoooo!!!!! What you doing mister? Nutin, Just calling my dog.  :biggrin:
> *


U a fool. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12946885
> *U a fool. :roflmao:
> *


Just checking to see if my Dog would come. :biggrin: 

Well guy's it's back to building, see you all very soon. Got to go lay some Passion purple on the 49. :0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:18 PM~12947160
> *Just checking to see if my Dog would come.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well guy's it's back to building, see you all very soon. Got to go lay some Passion purple on the 49. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Hey Anthony how's it going, get that Nomad done for the NNL ? See you and the rest of the Southern modelers there.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 8 2009, 10:57 PM~12947531
> *Hey Anthony how's it going, get that Nomad done for the NNL ? See you and the rest of the Southern modelers there.
> *


Almost brother. Just got to lay the final coat of candy, then it's on. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 12:09 AM~12938014
> *When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you.  Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left.
> 
> Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




smooth bro


----------



## truscale

Have mine almost there to , They'll be the first two models I've finished in over 10 years, even thou there only promo's.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 8 2009, 11:08 PM~12947658
> *Have mine almost there to , They'll be the first two models I've finished in over 10 years, even thou there only promo's.
> *


Thanks Dropped.  



I know it's about dam time. But what a way to make a come back bro, them rides are bad as fuck.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Well I have been thinking of building my 1:1 for a while now, and even making it from scratch. But after paying Ceaser a visit yesterday, Lo and behold he had this in 24 scale. All the part's I need to make my ride. It's diecast wich I happen to hate. But soon it will be in resin and a 4 door like mine. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 12:21 AM~12947787
> *Well I have thinking of building my 1:1 for a while now, and even making it from scratch. But after paying Ceaser a visit yesterday, Lo and behold he had this in 24 scale. All the part's I need to make my ride. It's diecast wich I happen to hate. But doon it will be in resin and a 4 door like mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!! I have one comming I just bought on ebay


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2009, 12:23 AM~12947806
> *damn!!!! I have one comming I just bought on ebay
> *


ill just scrap mine, use it as a shelf model and take a resin one when you cast it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:23 PM~12947806
> *damn!!!! I have one comming I just bought on ebay
> *


How much did you get it for? They are pretty pricy. He has 4 different kind's. Even some of the old cadillac one's.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 12:28 AM~12947854
> *How much did you get it for? They are pretty pricy. He has 4 different kind's. Even some of the old cadillac one's.
> *


$37.99

I was debating buying the 83 and making a stock fleetwood coupe.

*check my topic .. posted pics of my new to me 1:1 big body


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:31 PM~12947871
> *$37.99
> 
> I was debating buying the 83 and making a stock fleetwood coupe.
> 
> *check  my topic .. posted pics of my new to me 1:1 big body
> *


That was a good deal. I got mine at cost, not too much cheaper. I seen it that's a nice bigbody. too bad it snows too much down there or it would be on 13's right now. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:31 PM~12947871
> *$37.99
> 
> I was debating buying the 83 and making a stock fleetwood coupe.
> 
> *check  my topic .. posted pics of my new to me 1:1 big body
> *


link to the 83? :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 12:35 AM~12947915
> *That was a good deal. I got mine at cost, not too much cheaper.  I seen it that's a nice bigbody. too bad it snows too much down there or it would be on 13's right now.  :biggrin:
> *


already put a deposit on my zenith`s!! another 2 months of shit weather , and ill be rollin em, and rippin up model paintjobs like crazy again!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 AM~12947933
> *link to the 83? :0
> *


ebay.com search 1983 cadillac limo


----------



## Project59

You are gonna cast that when your done correct Biggs? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12947950
> *You are gonna cast that when your done correct Biggs?  :biggrin:
> *


Yes. It's going to be a month or so bro. But I will let you know.


----------



## Project59

Sweet deals! I'll be wanting one of these I'm sure!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 12:43 AM~12948009
> *Yes. It's going to be a month or so bro. But I will let you know.
> *


ill be in for 1 for sure, possilby 2 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12947944
> *ebay.com  search 1983 cadillac limo
> *


 :0 wow someone should cast the nose......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 8 2009, 11:56 PM~12948108
> *:0  wow someone should cast the nose......
> *


That's what I might do to this one. It will make it much easyier to build. I will go back to the wearhouse and pick up the rest of the limo's.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 01:01 AM~12948159
> *That's what I might do to this one. It will make it much easyier to build.  I will go back to the wearhouse and pick up the rest of the limo's.
> *


we need to do a non -90`d body w/ correct nose and tail..... but how many other people would actualy BUY THEM if they were cast


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THE 83 LIMO IS TO NARROW TO PART OUT TO MAKE THE REVELL KIT A NON 90ED ! 

THEY SAY ITS 1:24 BUT IT'S NOT ! ALL THE CHROME IS UNDER SCALE !


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 9 2009, 11:31 AM~12951040
> *THE  83  LIMO  IS  TO  NARROW    TO  PART  OUT  TO  MAKE  THE  REVELL  KIT  A  NON  90ED  !
> 
> THEY  SAY  ITS  1:24  BUT  IT'S  NOT !  ALL  THE  CHROME  IS  UNDER  SCALE  !
> *


I was trying to think who mentioned that a while back, lownslow/highrida?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 9 2009, 01:35 PM~12951086
> *I was trying to think who mentioned that a while back, lownslow/highrida?
> *


MODELSIVLIFE AND I WERE TALKING ABOUT IT BACK THIS SUMMER !


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 PM~12938014
> *When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you.  Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left.
> 
> Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THAT IS BAD ASS BIG HOMIE LOVE THAT LOOK


----------



## undercoverimpala

Anthony just wanted to say THANKs again!!!!!!! for the shirts and coming out here and having breakfast with me and my nephew.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 10 2009, 05:36 PM~12964481
> *Anthony just wanted to say THANKs again!!!!!!! F!
> 
> WHERE'S MY SHIRT AND BREAKFEST ! DAMN IT I WISH I LIVED DOWN THE HIGHWAY ! BUT NO I'M STUCK NEXT TO HILLBILLYS AND HEARSE DRIVERS !*


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 04:13 PM~12964842
> *WHAT  THE  F!
> 
> WHERE'S  MY  SHIRT  AND  BREAKFEST  !  DAMN  IT  I  WISH  I  LIVED  DOWN  THE  HIGHWAY  !    BUT  NO  I'M    STUCK  NEXT  TO  HILLBILLYS  AND  HEARSE DRIVERS  !
> *


X 1000 EXCEPT IM STUCK BY PEOPLE DRIVING TOYOTA'S WEARING COWBOY HATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 04:13 PM~12964842
> *WHAT  THE  F!
> 
> WHERE'S  MY  SHIRT  AND  BREAKFEST  !  DAMN  IT  I  WISH  I  LIVED  DOWN  THE  HIGHWAY  !    BUT  NO  I'M    STUCK  NEXT  TO  HILLBILLYS  AND  HEARSE DRIVERS  !
> *


Yeah, but you get to go out with other things that are much more fun than eating with Biggs....you get to take Hearse's Big Body for a day's long documentary....What could be more fun that that....I wish I was around for one of those joy rides.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 10 2009, 04:28 PM~12964970
> *Yeah, but you get to go out with other things that are much more fun than eating with Biggs....you get to take Hearse's Big Body for a day's long documentary....What could be more fun that that....I wish I was around for one of those joy rides....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's not fun eating with me. :angry: I talk shit to everyone, I always fuck with the waitres's, I always mess with the fine lady in the resturant even if they have a man with them, It's kinda like you bitch chose me. So what;s not to like eating with me. Oh I forgot your married and can't do any of that. My bad. 

Richard it was cool thanks for the breakfast. I hope the shirt's fit. 

Mini send me your info and size and I will send you one. 
you too solo.


----------



## BODINE

I WANT ONE 

HOW MUCH?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:22 PM~12965985
> *I WANT ONE
> 
> HOW MUCH?
> *


x2, how much?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 10 2009, 08:22 PM~12965985
> *I WANT ONE
> 
> HOW MUCH?
> *


X3, but do you know a tent maker?? Cause I'm a bigg mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 06:19 PM~12965948
> *What's not fun eating with me.  :angry: I talk shit to everyone, I always fuck with the waitres's, I always mess with the fine lady in the resturant even if they have a man with them, It's kinda like you bitch chose me. So what;s not to like eating with me. Oh I forgot your married and can't do any of that. My bad.
> 
> Richard it was cool thanks for the breakfast. I hope the shirt's fit.
> 
> Mini send me your info and size and I will send you one.
> you too solo.
> *



F#*K YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

the shirt fit perfect brother. sorry about having to get off the phone right away i was in the police office taking care of some stuff for my neighbor. If your not busy later hit me up.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 05:19 PM~12965948
> *What's not fun eating with me.  :angry: I talk shit to everyone, I always fuck with the waitres's, I always mess with the fine lady in the resturant even if they have a man with them, It's kinda like you bitch chose me. So what;s not to like eating with me. Oh I forgot your married and can't do any of that. My bad.
> 
> Richard it was cool thanks for the breakfast. I hope the shirt's fit.
> 
> Mini send me your info and size and I will send you one.
> you too solo.
> *


Addy:
Beto
PO BOX 3223
Antioch, Ca. 94531


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: :dunno: 

CAN U GET 
XXXL


----------



## Mr Biggs

They are only 8 bucks 10 buck's shipped. I got up to 5XL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Dam server. :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:51 PM~12967508
> *They are only 8 bucks 10 buck's shipped. I got up to 5XL.
> *


i will get one when tax $$$ gets here or 2 

having surgery and having to take 3weeks off without pay sux :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:00 PM~12967620
> *i will get one when tax $$$ gets here or 2
> 
> having surgery and having to take 3weeks off without pay sux  :angry:
> *


I will send you one just get me back later.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 10 2009, 07:32 PM~12966666
> *Addy:
> Beto
> PO BOX 3223
> Antioch, Ca. 94531
> *


I got you primo. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

hey brutha got a show comin up on March 21st here in Indy, got a XXL for me bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 10:46 PM~8718106
> *WELL JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMIE IN MEXICALI AKA LITTLE TAIWAN...IT LOOK'S LIKE ME AND TWINN GOT 2 TAKE A RIDE DOWN THERE.. :biggrin:  GOT 2 GO AND CHECK ON THE FINAL PRODUCT.. 400 PEICES OF EACH........ :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what ever happened to these homie?


----------



## BODINE

i know i seen a pic somewhere , but do u have a pic of any of the homies with the shirt on ?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 09:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just saw this.. im down for 2 also!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 11:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> well Lindberg is going to be re-releasing all the 61 Impalas soon.
> 61 Impala conv.
> 61 Impala 409 Hard top
> 61 Impala Don Nickolson.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 good shit!!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73

damm where can i order some?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:59 PM~12946194
> *
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I WANT ONE OF THOSE ...... AND A SHIRT TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> well Lindberg is going to be re-releasing all the 61 Impalas soon.
> 61 Impala conv.
> 61 Impala 409 Hard top
> 61 Impala Don Nickolson.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW DEEP ? $ 30.00 EACH ? AND DID YOU GUYS HEAR A RELEASE DATE OR ANYTHING ON A NON GRAND NATIONAL REAGL BEING RELEASE?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 PM~12978340
> *HOW  DEEP  ? $ 30.00 EACH  ?
> *


I WOULD PAY THAT.... :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 11 2009, 10:00 PM~12978392
> *I WOULD PAY THAT.... :cheesy:
> *


me too! send me a pm as soon as you start takin orders. im down for 2 maybe more depnding on how the money looks when theyre ready....


----------



## DEUCES76

same here and r they goin to hit the hobbystores


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 11 2009, 09:08 PM~12978485
> * r they goin to hit the hobbystores
> *


I WOULD SAY PROLLY NOT


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 09:57 PM~12978340
> *HOW  DEEP   ? $ 30.00 EACH  ?  AND  DID  YOU  GUYS  HEAR  A  RELEASE  DATE  OR  ANYTHING  ON  A  NON  GRAND NATIONAL  REAGL  BEING RELEASE?
> *



X 2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 11 2009, 11:08 PM~12978485
> *same here and r they goin to hit the hobbystores
> *


YO RONNIE ! THEY ARE ONLY HEADING UP A 5,000 COUNT RUN TO RIDE THE MARKET OF INTRUST !

COLLECTOR'S CHOICE HAS BEEN GIVIEN THE RIGHTS TO PUBLICLY SALE THIS LIMITED RUN AND IF THE MARKET HOLDS UP THEY WILL THINK OF NATIONAL RELEASE AT A LATER TIME ! 

CEASER AND BIGGS HAVE BEEN HARD ON THE HEELS TO GET THE HOBBY LITE WITH MOVEABLE ITEMS TO KEEP US BUILDING , COLLECTING AND THE Y OUNG CROWD REACHING TO KEEP THIS LIFE STYLE WE CHARISH ALIVE ! 

BIGG'S HAS HIS HANDS IN A TON OF SHIT RIGHT NOW FOR MODELING , LOWRIDERING , AND COLLECTING ! 

SO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS UP COMING CHANCE NOT ONLY FOR YOUR SELF FELLAS BUT FOR BIGG'S AND FOR CREW AT COLLECTORS CHOICE !


----------



## Mr Biggs

We are looking at paying $125,000 for 5,000 kit's so you do the math. They will also be the lowrider one's that they where going to bring out a few year's ago.


----------



## BODINE

25.00 not bad


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2009, 10:22 PM~12979458
> *We are looking at paying $125,000 for 5,000 kit's so you do the math. They will also be the lowrider one's that they where going to bring out a few year's ago.
> *


125,000 DIVIDED BY 5,000 = 25 EACH FOR YOU THAT CANT DO MATH.... HELL OF A GOOD PRICE...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

not bad at all!


----------



## lb808

Probably our cost should be in the $30-35 range. Considering they need to make something out of it too. But then when you consider buying a resin kit and a donor kit. Your looking at $50. or more.  Fuck I'll take four. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 11 2009, 10:38 PM~12979665
> *Probably our cost should be in the $30-35 range. Considering they need to make something out of it too. But then when you consider buying a resin kit and a donor kit. Your looking at $50. or more.   Fuck I'll take four. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 12 2009, 01:38 AM~12979665
> *Probably our cost should be in the $30-35 range. Considering they need to make something out of it too. But then when you consider buying a resin kit and a donor kit. Your looking at $50. or more.   Fuck I'll take four. :biggrin:
> *





you musta hit big at the tables today huh :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2009, 10:43 PM~12979724
> *you musta hit big at the tables today huh :biggrin:
> *


LOL, been saving my BI-WEEKLY allowance, of $60. So. i'll be good to GO. When it hits the shelves.


----------



## tribel dogg

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 PM~12938014
> *When ever you decide to come down, Oh and don't forget to bring Chavo with you.  Mr 1/16 and Chris 619 just left.
> 
> Almost done with the 50. just waiting for it to get a bit warmer, then I will lay down the clear. Thanks for the rims Chris Mineer, You the man they fit my lowpro gangster white's just right. I owe you one bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the car look's ok.i expected somthing better!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Feb 12 2009, 02:29 AM~12980707
> *the car look's ok.i expected somthing better!
> *


COME ON DOGG WHEN ARE WE GOING TO SEE SOMETHING NEW FROM YOUR BENCH BROTHER ?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2009, 09:22 PM~12979458
> *We are looking at paying $125,000 for 5,000 kit's so you do the math. They will also be the lowrider one's that they where going to bring out a few year's ago.
> *


You'll catch my name on that order sheet too!  :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Feb 12 2009, 12:29 AM~12980707
> *the car look's ok.i expected somthing better!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Feb 12 2009, 12:29 AM~12980707
> *the car look's ok.i expected somthing better!
> *


We all know how low your standards; morals and expectations are, so that must make my car pretty nice. Considering the source.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2009, 06:21 PM~12986365
> *We all know how low your standards; morals and expectations are, so that must make my car pretty nice. Considering the source.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Feb 12 2009, 02:29 AM~12980707
> *the car look's ok.i expected somthing better!
> *


lets see what you can do


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2009, 05:32 PM~12986462
> *lets see what you can do
> *


look at his thread and you'll see what he can do, right Biggs??


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2009, 05:21 PM~12986365
> *We all know how low your standards; morals and expectations are, so that must make my car pretty nice. Considering the source.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2009, 05:32 PM~12986462
> *lets see what you can do
> *


That's just the homie Roger fucking around. He is one of the top Dawgs. Im just giving him shit. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12987599
> *That's just the homie Roger fucking around. He is one of the top Dawgs. Im just giving him shit.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

careful, don't fuck with the Top Dawgs, they might bite back.......lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2009, 05:32 PM~12986462
> *lets see what you can do
> *


 :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

These just came in today. Collectors choice will be the only one's carring them, other then our vendors. We made a special run of these and brought them back from the dead. Price's on the 61's will be posted up tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 i need a vert too :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2009, 11:06 PM~12989985
> *These just came in today. Collectors choice will be the only one's carring them, other then our vendors. We made a special run of these and brought them back from the dead. Price's on the 61's will be posted up tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit. I could use a VERT or two. Damn and i'm in the process of getting TEN of those original lindberg hardtops. LOL, I think i can handle being STUCK with them.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2009, 10:06 PM~12989985
> *These just came in today. Collectors choice will be the only one's carring them, other then our vendors. We made a special run of these and brought them back from the dead. Price's on the 61's will be posted up tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

there is that mini copper we talked about the other day right???? and the 61s are killer. put my name on the list for sure.....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 12 2009, 10:06 PM~12989985
> *These just came in today. Collectors choice will be the only one's carring them, other then our vendors. We made a special run of these and brought them back from the dead. Price's on the 61's will be posted up tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I saw a couple of those black verts at my hobby store the other day.i tripped out cause they were in black instead of red. Might have to pick one up for my collection* :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2009, 12:06 AM~12989985
> *These just came in today. Collectors choice will be the only one's carring them, other then our vendors. We made a special run of these and brought them back from the dead. Price's on the 61's will be posted up tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didn't even know they made them vert already. Only seen the red one around here and that was years ago.


----------



## undercoverimpala

So what are the 61's going to set us back big brother!!!!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2009, 09:09 AM~12992433
> *I saw a couple of those black verts at my hobby store the other day.i tripped out cause they were in black instead of red. Might have to pick one up for my collection :biggrin:
> *


when did you start a collection smiley? :biggrin: did you try that compound n glaze yet too?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> well Lindberg is going to be re-releasing all the 61 Impalas soon.
> 61 Impala conv.
> 61 Impala 409 Hard top
> 61 Impala Don Nickolson.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Will these be at your pad by the citrus nats?if so bring some of them and i'll buy them  .


----------



## RaiderPride

wassup Biggs, U going to the Ventura show Sunday? Might need a ride if you are....PM me


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 10:25 PM~13014116
> *wassup Biggs, U going to the Ventura show Sunday? Might need a ride if you are....PM me
> *


yup. give me a call I got some room. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HEY WUTZ UP BRO. 1 QUESTION...KN I GET 1 OF THOSE 61 VERTS @ HOBBY SHOPS. I 1T 2 GET ME A COUPLE OF THEM.. THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS HAS BEEN A GOOD WEEK. JUST GOT ALL MY ALUMINUM PARTS IN. ALSO GOT MY GOODIES FROM RB MOTION, IT COST A GRIP BUT WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## youcantfademe

pics too small, i see paper....


----------



## CHR1S619

Parts are so small I can bearly see them on my phone :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 20 2009, 11:43 PM~13065036
> *pics too small, i see paper....
> *


then they must be the perfect size! got to keep the fools waiting for the nnl on there toes! they can't see the champ in the shop getting ready for the BIG FIGHT !


----------



## Mr Biggs

And you know Mini.  
Here are the part's I got. All the pullys where made by Eric from bashers. And all the rest from an undisclosed person who wan't to stay name less. He will only do them for me.
I just send him anything in resin or plastic and he will make them.
nameless
































Eric.


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 NICE :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

oh shit ! THAT CORVETTE WILL BE CLEAN !


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13065197
> *And you know Mini.
> Here are the part's I got. All the pullys where made by Eric from bashers. And all the rest from an undisclosed person who wan't to stay name less. He will only do them for me.
> I just send him anything in resin or plastic and he will make them.
> nameless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All that metal???Daaaaamn.Lucky bastid!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13065197
> *And you know Mini.
> Here are the part's I got. All the pullys where made by Eric from bashers. And all the rest from an undisclosed person who wan't to stay name less. He will only do them for me.
> I just send him anything in resin or plastic and he will make them.
> nameless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Biggs those parts look nice . Those pulleys are clean , isn't that Eric guy an asshole to deal with though? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 10:09 PM~13065224
> *oh   shit  !   THAT   CORVETTE   WILL  BE   CLEAN !
> *


Thanks homie's.  
I have alot of work left on the vette mini. I got my Invite today for the Desert scale Classic. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13065276
> *Thanks homie's.
> I have alot of work left on the vette mini. I got my Invite today for the Desert scale Classic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 *AWWW SHIT IT ITS ON NOW BIGGS IS GONNA BRING THE HEAT*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2009, 12:15 AM~13065276
> *Thanks homie's.
> I have alot of work left on the vette mini. I got my Invite today for the Desert scale Classic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHIT ! YOUR FINIAL SHOW YEAR IS BUSY BRO ! I SHOULD HAVE SENT SOMETHING NEW OUT FOR THE SHOWS YOU GO TO THIS YEAR BUT YOUR WAY TO BUSY TO CARRY MY SHIT! BUT NEXT YEAR ! I'LL GET YOU A SOMETHING TO ENTER ! THAT WAY YOUR OUT BUT YOUR NOT RIGHT ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

Damb Primo thats going to be sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 10:27 PM~13065365
> *SHIT !  YOUR  FINIAL  SHOW  YEAR  IS    BUSY  BRO !  I SHOULD  HAVE  SENT  SOMETHING  NEW  OUT  FOR  THE  SHOWS  YOU  GO  TO  THIS  YEAR  BUT  YOUR  WAY  TO  BUSY  TO  CARRY  MY  SHIT!  BUT  NEXT  YEAR !  I'LL  GET  YOU  A  SOMETHING  TO  ENTER  !  THAT  WAY  YOUR  OUT  BUT    YOUR  NOT  RIGHT  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Homies.  
2010 will be my last year of competeing bro, But not building. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 10:39 PM~13065458
> *thanks Homies.
> 2010 will be my last year of competeing bro, But not building. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13065272
> *Dam Biggs those parts look nice . Those pulleys are clean , isn't that Eric guy an asshole to deal with though? :biggrin:
> *


I don't care what you say about Eric. But he is an ass sometime's. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 10:39 PM~13065458
> *thanks Homies.
> 2010 will be my last year of competeing bro, But not building. :biggrin:
> *



u gonna retire before they start testing for steroids???? :biggrin: 

nice billet parts Homie.... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2009, 11:25 PM~13065960
> *u gonna retire before they start testing for steroids???? :biggrin:
> 
> nice billet parts Homie.... :0
> *


I told you not to say anything. :angry: now I got to sit next to A-Rod and explain that it was only asprin.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13066135
> *I told you not to say anything.  :angry: now I got to sit next to A-Rod and explain that it was only asprin.
> *



sit next to him?????? I thought you were the one giving him shots on his ass.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2009, 11:47 PM~13066192
> *sit next to him?????? I thought you were the one giving him shots on his ass.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Na, That's you and Roger. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 11:54 PM~13066266
> *Na, That's you and Roger. :biggrin:
> *




if thats me and Roger, u the perv in the shaodows watching!!!!!!  

Marcus told me how u like to watch


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2009, 11:57 PM~13066290
> *if thats me and Roger, u the perv in the shaodows watching!!!!!!
> 
> Marcus told me how u like to watch
> *


I always got the camera in hand. U never know when u might catch another Rodney King beating. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 11:59 PM~13066314
> *I always got the camera in hand. U never know when u might catch another Rodney King beating.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13066357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 21 2009, 02:02 AM~13066357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what those kids get for tring to jump him! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2009, 10:22 PM~12979458
> *We are looking at paying $125,000 for 5,000 kit's so you do the math. They will also be the lowrider one's that they where going to bring out a few year's ago.
> *


biggs ill buy one lmk when the show up


----------



## youcantfademe

X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 02:05 PM~8249036
> *JUST GOT HOME AND TOOK SOME OUTSIDE PICS.  THE PAINT LOOK'S LIKE IT'S ON FIRE.  IT REALLY LIKE IT. IT CAME OUT NICE I THINK.  WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u ever finish this bad baby? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Congrats on your winnings at the show today big bro!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats homie!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

congrats biggs


----------



## CHR1S619

:yes: congrats bro. thanks again


----------



## dodgerblue62

a homes,congrats on the good day you had at the citrus show your ranflas were all top notch dog :thumbsup: i had a great time :biggrin: you introduced me to a lot of ol school dudes that i only used to read about and plenty of new blood too . i couldnt make to the ventura show yesterday . how did do ? thanx again ...keep me posted homes


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 21 2009, 11:22 PM~13073658
> *:yes:  congrats bro. thanks again
> *


X2


----------



## Bos82

Top Dawg. ... Thanks for the tour of your builds and Congrats on your winnings dawg!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:59 PM~12946194
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want 2 of them and I will be ready topay for them on Friday. Real talk.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Will do tonio.  

I keep telling you guy's to pick up these Master airbrush kit's while they still got them. I just got these two clean ass airbrush's in 2 day's. One's for super fine work and the other is for fine line to 3 1/2 inch fan along with an extra air line and moistier trap built in, 4 quick disconnects, 2 set's of stencels and a docking station. all for under 175.00. they are the same quality and are made from the same people who make Iwata and Tamiya HG. I know Chris619 just got his and is real happy with it. So if you want to take your paint jobs to the next level nows the time.










http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 03:48 PM~13120222
> *Will do tonio.
> 
> I keep telling you guy's to pick up theses Master airbrush kit's while they still got them. I just got these two clean ass airbrush's in 2 day's. One's for super fine work and the other is for fine line to 3 1/2 inch fan along with an extra air line and moistier trap built in, 4 quick disconnects, 2 set's of stencels and a docking station.  all for under 175.00. they are the same quality and are made from the same people who make Iwata and Tamiya HG. I know Chris619 just got his and is real happy with it. So if you want to take your paint jobs to the next level nows the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get those at :0 can they be fixed with iwata parts


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 26 2009, 02:52 PM~13120247
> *where you get those at :0  can they be fixed with iwata parts
> *


I guess so. But they have their own part's real cheap and in stock.

http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 02:48 PM~13120222
> *Will do tonio.
> 
> I keep telling you guy's to pick up these Master airbrush kit's while they still got them. I just got these two clean ass airbrush's in 2 day's. One's for super fine work and the other is for fine line to 3 1/2 inch fan along with an extra air line and moistier trap built in, 4 quick disconnects, 2 set's of stencels and a docking station.  all for under 175.00. they are the same quality and are made from the same people who make Iwata and Tamiya HG. I know Chris619 just got his and is real happy with it. So if you want to take your paint jobs to the next level nows the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx
> *



so what models did you get. just checked it out and they have a wide variety of models


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 02:48 PM~13120222
> *Will do tonio.
> 
> I keep telling you guy's to pick up these Master airbrush kit's while they still got them. I just got these two clean ass airbrush's in 2 day's. One's for super fine work and the other is for fine line to 3 1/2 inch fan along with an extra air line and moistier trap built in, 4 quick disconnects, 2 set's of stencels and a docking station.  all for under 175.00. they are the same quality and are made from the same people who make Iwata and Tamiya HG. I know Chris619 just got his and is real happy with it. So if you want to take your paint jobs to the next level nows the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx
> *


Yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

whats up biggs


----------



## OneLowBull

which models you recommend i wanna spray bodies


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 04:48 PM~13120222
> *Will do tonio.
> 
> I keep telling you guy's to pick up these Master airbrush kit's while they still got them. I just got these two clean ass airbrush's in 2 day's. One's for super fine work and the other is for fine line to 3 1/2 inch fan along with an extra air line and moistier trap built in, 4 quick disconnects, 2 set's of stencels and a docking station.  all for under 175.00. they are the same quality and are made from the same people who make Iwata and Tamiya HG. I know Chris619 just got his and is real happy with it. So if you want to take your paint jobs to the next level nows the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx
> *


OH SWEET I SEE YOU GOT ME A BRITHDAY GIFT ! THANKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 04:27 PM~13120560
> *OH  SWEET  I  SEE YOU  GOT  ME  A  BRITHDAY  GIFT  !  THANKS  !  :biggrin:
> *



come on mini!! these are not tools for just above average painters!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 26 2009, 05:30 PM~13120573
> *come on mini!! these are not tools for just above average painters!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


AWAITED FOR THE RIGHT MOMENT AND THEN ! * BINGO ! *


:angry: YOUR A DICK BRO ! :angry:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 04:31 PM~13120581
> *AWAITED  FOR THE  RIGHT  MOMENT  AND  THEN  !   BINGO  !
> :angry: YOUR  A  DICK  BRO  !  :angry:
> *


----------



## phantomw351

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 26 2009, 03:30 PM~13120573
> *come on mini!! these are not tools for just above average painters!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 OH SHIT :nono:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 26 2009, 03:01 PM~13120328
> *so what models did you get. just checked it out and they have a wide variety of models
> *


I got the G-45 for real small hairline detail and the G-77 for detail and main paint work it comes with 3 different tips. One is fine the other a 1 1/2 inch fan and an other 3 inch fan.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 26 2009, 03:30 PM~13120573
> *come on mini!! these are not tools for just above average painters!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I got to learn sometime. :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13123668
> *I got the G-45 for real small hairline detail and the G-77 for detail and main paint work it comes with 3 different tips. One is fine the other a 1 1/2 inch fan and an other 3 inch fan.
> *


thanks, appreciate that


----------



## dodgerblue62

a Biggs , i was up many hours last night messing with the 39 body . you were totatlly right about the paint i used the fisrt time . ive corrected everything and got a fresh primered 39 now . thanks for all the tips homie , im gonna take your advice and wait to clear everything so i can shoot it at your pad and do it right this time , thanxs again for everything , :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: hometown ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 27 2009, 11:02 AM~13127615
> *a Biggs , i was up many hours last night messing with the 39 body . you were totatlly right about the paint i used the fisrt time . ive corrected everything and got a fresh primered 39 now . thanks for all the tips homie , im gonna take your advice and wait to clear everything so i can shoot it at your pad and do it right this time , thanxs again for everything , :biggrin: uffin:  :thumbsup:  hometown ......
> *



cool shit blue ! what 39 you working on ?


----------



## dodgerblue62

whats up mini , its a 39 4dr resin . and beings i havnt had any glue or paint on my hands for awhile i keep thinking i should have stuck with plastic . this is my first resin . ill post updates this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 27 2009, 12:30 PM~13128370
> *whats up mini , its a 39 4dr resin . and beings i havnt had any glue or paint on my hands for awhile i keep thinking i should have stuck with plastic . this is my first resin .  ill post updates this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


COOL SHIT BRO ! IF YOU STAY HANGING OUT WITH BIGGS HE HAVE YOUR TURNING A PLASTIC 39 PANEL INTO A 39 4DR HUMP BACK IN NO TIME SO YOU HAVE BOTH THE RESIN AND THE PLASTIC 4DR ! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 1 2009, 01:47 PM~13145443
> *:wave:
> *


What up dog. Let's all hook up around 4. Late lunch is on me.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 12:54 PM~13145481
> *What up dog. Let's all hook up around 4. Late lunch is on me.
> *


where you guys going to meet???? Its my bday today so i think we may end up going to lucille's bbq at around 6-7???


----------



## RaiderPride

k, I'll call you later.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL I FINALLY GOT THE RIGHT PAINT MIXTURE FOR MY MAJOR NNL BUILD. HERE IS WHAT IT LOOK'S LIKE. PICS DON'T DO IT JUSTICE.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2009, 11:13 PM~13160306
> *WELL I FINALLY GOT THE RIGHT PAINT MIXTURE FOR MY MAJOR NNL BUILD. HERE IS WHAT IT LOOK'S LIKE. PICS DON'T DO IT JUSTICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookin good!!! did you get my PM?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 2 2009, 10:15 PM~13160342
> *:0  lookin good!!!  did you get my PM?
> *


YUP. I SENT YOU BACK A PM.


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE BIG BROTHER I LIKE THAT BLUE!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13160378
> *YUP. I SENT YOU BACK A PM.
> *


didnt recieve it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 2 2009, 10:22 PM~13160437
> *didnt recieve it
> *


PM ON ITS WAY.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

:nicoderm: that blue looks good BIGGS. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2009, 09:13 PM~13160306
> *WELL I FINALLY GOT THE RIGHT PAINT MIXTURE FOR MY MAJOR NNL BUILD. HERE IS WHAT IT LOOK'S LIKE. PICS DON'T DO IT JUSTICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT, THATS NICE!!


----------



## Bos82

:0 That is a clean as color to be puttin on your project. I seriously cannot wait to see this one.


----------



## CHR1S619

it needs like 50% more pink :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

nice blue :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13065197
> *And you know Mini.
> Here are the part's I got. All the pullys where made by Eric from bashers. And all the rest from an undisclosed person who wan't to stay name less. He will only do them for me.
> I just send him anything in resin or plastic and he will make them.
> nameless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT! The good stuff! :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUYS.  
AND J THATS A WHOLE LOT OF MONEY THERE TOO. ALL THAT SPUN ALUMINUM IS DIGGING INTO MY POCKET'S.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13161468
> *THANKS GUYS.
> AND J THATS A WHOLE LOT OF MONEY THERE TOO. ALL THAT SPUN ALUMINUM IS DIGGING INTO MY POCKET'S.
> *



BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

a Biggs , what is the name of the company you told me about that does the chrome plating , i got a good size bag of stuff ....p.m me the address ...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 3 2009, 12:26 AM~13161952
> *BALLER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SINGLE, NO KIDS UNDER 18..CHILD SUPPORT, HOUSE PAID FOR, I GET TO GO AND COME AS I PLEASE, GOOD JOB. DAAAAAM IM RICH BIACH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 3 2009, 01:40 AM~13162330
> *a Biggs , what is the name of the company you told me about that does the chrome plating , i got a good size bag of stuff ....p.m me the address ...
> *


YOU CAN SEND THEM HERE HOMIE. THEY SHOW YOU HOW TO MOUNT THEM FOR CHROMING.

http://www.chrometechusa.com/


----------



## Mr Biggs

BEEN ON THE ROAD ALL DAY SHOPPING. MY LAST STOP WAS AT MY FAVORITE PLACE. PICKED UP ALL KIND'S OF NEW CANDY PAINTS, DRY PEARLS AND SOME GOODIES. GOT TO GET READY FOR 2010.


----------



## twinn

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

REALLY NICE !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2009, 07:47 PM~13171801
> *REALLY  NICE !
> *


X2 SICK BRO!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13171631
> *BEEN ON THE ROAD ALL DAY SHOPPING. MY LAST STOP WAS AT MY FAVORITE PLACE. PICKED UP ALL KIND'S OF NEW CANDY PAINTS, DRY PEARLS AND SOME GOODIES. GOT TO GET READY FOR 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really need to hit up a paint shop


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THAT SPOT BIGGS JUST HIT UP HAS A WEB SITE WHERE YOU CAN ORDER SHIT ! THE ALSO HAVE A MINI STENCIALS THE ARE PRETTY USE FULL FOR US MODELERS !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2009, 09:05 PM~13172094
> *THAT  SPOT    BIGGS  JUST  HIT    UP  HAS  A  WEB  SITE  WHERE  YOU  CAN  ORDER SHIT !  THE  ALSO  HAVE  A  MINI STENCIALS  THE  ARE  PRETTY  USE FULL  FOR  US  MODELERS !
> *


YUP GOT SOME OF THOSE TOO. :biggrin: THERE AIN'T NOTHING LIKE WALKING IN AND LOOKING AT SHIT UP CLOSE, YOU GET A BETTER LOOK AT WHAT YOU WAN'T. PLUS THEY HAVE SOME FINE ASS GIRLS THAT WORK THERE WHO KNOW THEIR PAINT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP ! BIG C AND 1 WALK IN OUR SUPPLIERS OFFICE THEY ALWAYS ASK IF WE BROUGHT SOMETHING IN WITH US TO LOOK AT ! THEY DONT OFFER THE SHIT COAST AIR DOES BUT THEY HANDLE WHAT WE NEED !LOL !


----------



## dodgerblue62

damn dog , you know all the spots :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2009, 09:28 PM~13172481
> *YUP  !  BIG C  AND  1  WALK IN  OUR  SUPPLIERS  OFFICE  THEY  ALWAYS  ASK  IF  WE  BROUGHT  SOMETHING  IN  WITH  US  TO  LOOK  AT !  THEY  DONT  OFFER THE  SHIT  COAST  AIR  DOES  BUT  THEY  HANDLE    WHAT  WE  NEED  !LOL !
> *


I WALK IN AND SAY, OK IM ONLY GOING TO SPEND 150. AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT IM DOWN 200. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THATS WHY THEY HAVE THE LADIES INFROMED ! THE LONGER THEY TALK THE MORE YOU BUY !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 PM~13172582
> *THATS WHY  THEY  HAVE  THE  LADIES  INFROMED  !  THE  LONGER  THEY  TALK    THE  MORE  YOU  BUY  !
> *


THEY DON'T EVEN BOTHER YOU, THEY JUST WALK AROUND TILL YOU CALL THEM. WHAT MAKE'S ME SPEND MONEY IS ALL THE GOOD SHIT THEY GOT THERE. ONLINE YOU JUST GET WHAT YOU NEED, IN PERSON LIKE I SAID YOU SEE EVERYTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 08:36 PM~13171631
> *BEEN ON THE ROAD ALL DAY SHOPPING. MY LAST STOP WAS AT MY FAVORITE PLACE. PICKED UP ALL KIND'S OF NEW CANDY PAINTS, DRY PEARLS AND SOME GOODIES. GOT TO GET READY FOR 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see you got the small bag :biggrin: 
I have afew of the big bags from a few mmonths ago......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 3 2009, 09:37 PM~13172649
> *I see you got the small bag :biggrin:
> I have afew of the big bags from a few mmonths ago......
> *


I GOT THE BIG BAG THE LAST TIME. THIS ONE HAD MOSTLY PEARLS AND STENCILS AND ONLY 6 PAINT'S.


----------



## RaiderPride

i woulda gave you some white sparkle dry pearl if you asked homie....



waht else u pick up.....

and which girls were working today?????

funny hearing them talk shit to customers on fone that piss them off....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 3 2009, 10:02 PM~13173084
> *i woulda gave you some white sparkle dry pearl if you asked homie....
> waht else u pick up.....
> 
> and which girls were working today?????
> 
> funny hearing them talk shit to customers on fone that piss them off....
> *


IT WAS JENNIFER AND I FORGOT THE OTHER GIRLS NAME. 
I GOT SOME PEARL AND CLEAR ON THE TEST WAGON. WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT WAGON LOOKS TIGHT BIG BRO!


----------



## tequila sunrise

LIKE GLASS :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIES.

HERE IS ONE MORE OF THE WAGON.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13173339
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> 
> HERE IS ONE MORE OF THE WAGON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good....


----------



## darkside customs

WAGON LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13173339
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> 
> HERE IS ONE MORE OF THE WAGON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD AAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2009, 01:02 AM~13174297
> *:biggrin: BBBAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD AAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
> *



x2 

and i feel ya biggs on the paint store but helps that i work in one its litterally like a candy store :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 10:37 PM~13172640
> *THEY DON'T EVEN BOTHER YOU, THEY JUST WALK AROUND TILL YOU CALL THEM. WHAT MAKE'S ME SPEND MONEY  IS ALL THE GOOD SHIT THEY GOT THERE. ONLINE YOU JUST GET WHAT YOU NEED, IN PERSON LIKE I SAID YOU SEE EVERYTHING. :biggrin:
> *


hell last online order I put in, was the intent of buying an airbrush.... ...... ..... ended up with a 400.00 credit card bill. They got good shit and great prices though.... and they ship paint to canada :biggrin: 


the wagon is looking great too!! my next order there is goign to be all pearls and more flake


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 bitch looks good boss!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 05:23 PM~13181407
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! now lets see more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2009, 04:34 PM~13181520
> *NICE!! now lets see more pics of it  :biggrin:
> *


I will take some once it stop's rainning and it get's detailed. I was just showing my new plate's. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 06:42 PM~13181603
> *I will take some once it stop's rainning and it get's detailed. I was just showing my new plate's. :biggrin:
> *



YOU GET THE HWOLE LAC STRIPE OUT OR JUST THE REAR DECK LID? 

SHIT I JUST GOT 2011 PLATES IN DEC ! I SHOULD HAVE GOT MY SELF THE M.C.B.A. PLATES FOR MO!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 04:44 PM~13181630
> *YOU  GET THE  HWOLE  LAC  STRIPE OUT  OR  JUST THE  REAR  DECK LID?
> 
> SHIT  I  JUST  GOT  2011 PLATES  IN  DEC  !  I  SHOULD  HAVE  GOT  MY  SELF  THE  M.C.B.A. PLATES  FOR  MO!
> *


The whole car bro. You should of got MCBA MO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 06:49 PM~13181665
> *The whole car bro. You should of got MCBA MO
> *


CALLIN TOMMROW BRO ~ I WAS TOLD SINCE PLATES ARE BRAND NEW I CAN DO A TRADE UP AND BE CERDITED ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 04:23 PM~13181407
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Nice!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

Damb primo that looks pimp!!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali

car looks pretty nice in person...... :thumbsup: i like the black and chrome rims you have man...!!!..  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 4 2009, 05:29 PM~13182101
> *car looks pretty nice in person...... :thumbsup: i like the black and chrome rims you have man...!!!..   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie's. Got to rep the club in the street's of Califas.

Rookie the chrome on the rim are all gone since the last time you seen it, now they are all black'ed out.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13182553
> *Thanks Homie's. Got to rep the club in the street's of Califas.
> 
> Rookie the chrome on the rim are all gone since the last time you seen it, now they are all black'ed out.
> *



Nothing looks better than black rims on a blacked out car. 

My cousin had a Town car that was all blacked out, not a spot of chrome on it. It was the nicest Lincoln around until he wrapped it around a telephone pole. He had air bags on all four corners with a health engine and a health stereo system in the trunk.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Most of the people on the freeway pull to the side when im rolling up on them, they think it's a Fed car or something. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13186972
> *Most of the people on the freeway pull to the side when im rolling up on them, they think it's a Fed car or something.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!! I went and looked at another Lac tonight....








eldo barritz vert, og white, mint with burgundy pillow tops!


----------



## Bos82

Reppin it right on those streets now man. Lovin the plate!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2009, 11:20 PM~13187009
> *NICE!!! I went and looked at another Lac tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eldo barritz vert, og white, mint with burgundy pillow tops!
> *


Likin that Lac Made. You gonna get it?


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 04:23 PM~13181407
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'll be by tonight with a screwdriver.....

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 12:31 AM~13187554
> *I'll be by tonight with a screwdriver.....
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 5 2009, 01:31 AM~13187548
> *Likin that Lac Made. You gonna get it?
> *


I want it, guys gonna get back to me with a price tomoro. ive already got 3 lacs..... but wouldnt mind another!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 5 2009, 12:39 AM~13187602
> *I want it, guys gonna get back to me with a price tomoro. ive already got 3 lacs..... but wouldnt mind another!
> *


Damn....3.... I got some kits to trade. :biggrin: . Thats whats up homie. I wanna get one when I get stable wit some money. Gonna be a minute though.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13186972
> *Most of the people on the freeway pull to the side when im rolling up on them, they think it's a Fed car or something.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey biggs i just looked at the pics and it could be a fed car,but it is more like a mob car  pinstripes, plates, and tint. i be gettin out of the way hoping that you dont drive-by :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

hey primo ill have the magnets tomorrow this is what they will look like....it will be 18 inches from corner to corner to corner :biggrin:









this was the first sketch that my boy mocked up on his computer..... he wont have enough time to do the banner but he will give me pricing on that when he does ill pick that up and the 4-6 inch car decals.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 14 2009, 01:34 AM~12999706
> *Will these be at your pad by the citrus nats?if so bring some of them and i'll buy them  .
> *


Bigg props MR. BIGG'S. I'm new to this site but man I would love five of those Cutty's if possible! Keep up the tight ish on the models!


----------



## dodgerblue62

a homes :wave: what time should we meet up tomorrow ? im really looking foward to this show :biggrin: i been packed since mon. :biggrin: .....


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2009, 04:23 PM~13181407
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs i want to be in mcba what do i have to do


----------



## low86dime

Dont be a goof :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:rofl:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 5 2009, 04:52 PM~13193215
> *hey biggs i want to be in mcba what do i have to do
> *


you dont go to Biggs.... Biggs comes to you!


----------



## mcloven

ok cool


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 04:29 AM~13188065
> *hey primo ill have the magnets tomorrow this is what they will look like....it will be 18 inches from corner to corner to corner :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the first sketch that my boy mocked up on his computer..... he wont have enough time to do the banner but he will give me pricing on that when he does ill pick that up and the 4-6 inch car decals.
> *


IM DIGGIN THAT .I NEEDS ME SOME OF THOSE. WHAT UP FELLAS


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 5 2009, 02:52 PM~13193215
> *hey biggs i want to be in mcba what do i have to do
> *


BUILD :cheesy:


----------



## tribel dogg

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2009, 10:13 PM~13160306
> *WELL I FINALLY GOT THE RIGHT PAINT MIXTURE FOR MY MAJOR NNL BUILD. HERE IS WHAT IT LOOK'S LIKE. PICS DON'T DO IT JUSTICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the spoon u eat with?


----------



## undercoverimpala

here are the magnets for the car my boy forgot to put the black background....ill get them fixed after the show not enough time now.... :angry: :angry: :angry: 









sorry about the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 07:11 PM~13194665
> *here are the magnets for the car my boy forgot to put the black background....ill get them fixed after the show not enough time now.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the crappy cell phone pic
> *


M.C.B.A. IN DA HOUSE BITCHES!!!! I GOT MY SO CAL INC. DEACLS TOO


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 5 2009, 05:37 PM~13194939
> *M.C.B.A. IN DA HOUSE BITCHES!!!! I GOT MY SO CAL INC. DEACLS TOO
> *


Thats right baby cant wait till tomorrow.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 09:11 PM~13194665
> *here are the magnets for the car my boy forgot to put the black background....ill get them fixed after the show not enough time now.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the crappy cell phone pic
> *


cut the white off of it it will look a ton better, not hating just my 2 cents


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2009, 11:20 PM~13187009
> *NICE!!! I went and looked at another Lac tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eldo barritz vert, og white, mint with burgundy pillow tops!
> *


I had one of those hardtops, black on grey. Gangster ass car but a big piece of shit even at 85K miles. Had that POS 4100 and tons of electrical problems


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 5 2009, 06:07 PM~13195209
> *cut the white off of it it will look a ton better, not hating just my 2 cents
> *


they are magnets bro for a white van... but i agree when we get back im going to have them put black vinyl on them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Mar 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13194544
> *is that the spoon u eat with?
> *


Thats the one I spoon you with. :biggrin: 

Richard stop by the house tonight if you want. I will be in the chop shop all night.


----------



## mcloven

wait tell you see this 67 imp im building its gonna be my best built 408 that will get me in to mcba


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 10:19 PM~13195326
> *they are magnets bro for a white van... but i agree when we get back im going to have them put black vinyl on them.. :thumbsup:
> *


got ya that makes a alot more sense lol... 

i work at a sign shop so if there is more of a demand for things like mags or decals or banners ect... let me no


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 5 2009, 07:38 PM~13195547
> *got ya that makes a alot more sense lol...
> 
> i work at abanners ect... let me no
> *


Will keep you in mind bro. Thanks.


----------



## undercoverimpala

i got alot of bubbles in it primo but here is one of the signs almost done..


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

a Biggs , what time we meetin up tomorrow ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 6 2009, 12:27 AM~13198381
> *a Biggs , what time we meetin up tomorrow ?  :biggrin:
> *


I want to be out of here and on the road by 1:30 or 2. call me in the morning dog.


Rich the sign look's good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

still have one more to go.....late nite for me...


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

BIGGS YOU DO ONE OF THE BEST PAINT JOBS GREAT WORK :thumbsup: 
LET ME KNOW WICH AIRBRUSH GUN DO YOU USED FOR THE CLEAR COAT
AND WHAT IS THE SIZE 0,8 1 OR 1,5


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

wonder how many ppl gonna ask what kind of company that is :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2009, 12:32 PM~13202258
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got shotgun !looks killer homes with tinted glass :thumbsup: ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! YOU PUT A DECAL ON THE RENTAL VAN * SWEET !*

BE SAFE MY BROTHERS ! AND HAVE A GOOD TIME !


----------



## Mr Biggs

Well I just got my chrome back, now it's time to get my project started. You guy's seen all the goodies I have for this ride. NOw here is the ride it's going in to.

This is only some of the chrome that it got's.


























And here is the NOMADERWHAT.


----------



## spikekid999

:0 DAYMN


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2009, 06:00 PM~13217908
> *:0 DAYMN
> *


X10!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That nomad is going to be sik when its done.Can't wait to see more on it.


----------



## BiggC

I was wondering what happened with this one. Chrome looks great, can't wait to see this one finshed up.


----------



## just_a-doodz

O....M....M.....F......G!!!!That is sick as hell homie!!I cant wait to see the progress on this beast.Any ideas of color?


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN BROTHER!!!! THAT IS GOING TO KICK SOME MAJOR ASS HOMIE!! CHROME CAME OUT GREAT!! SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR THE SHOW, BUT I WILL MAKE IT TO THE NEXT!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the props homie's. I didn't wan't to start on this and have it just sitting and waiting for the parts to come in so it got put away. But now I got all the shit gathered up and ready for the throw down. It's going to be candy cobolt blue, white top with ice blue pearl and will have a full body mural. With a tribute the the ledgens of customs. with the likes of Rat fink, foose, george barris, boyd and a few more when I think of them. If that don't work out the way I like it, It will be something crazy.  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Damn bro that shit is gonna be dope.Hay i have a few names that you could put on there if you want i could tell you them.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 8 2009, 08:48 PM~13220351
> *I was wondering what happened with this one.  Chrome looks great, can't wait to see this one finshed up.
> *


Thanks bro. 
This is some of the cleanest chrome I have ever seen. The only problem is they only do prototypes for the major automotive industry and military. so you know the quality has got to be good. he said he will do some small side jobs but it's real costly 3 trees was 100 bucks. But if you wan't good shit you need to pay for good shit. I am very pleeezed with the finished prouduct.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 8 2009, 10:37 PM~13221586
> *Damn bro that shit is gonna be dope.Hay i have a few names that you could put on there if you want i could tell you them.
> *


Those are just the people who inspired me to build some crazy shit. As for more name's as long as they are legit custome builders it's cool.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Im out for the night fellas. Tired as fuck. And I got to work tomorrow.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 10:49 PM~13221722
> *Im out for the night fellas. Tired as fuck. And I got to work tomorrow.
> *


Later Homie.


----------



## EVIL C

That nomad is going to be a another drool maker biggs


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie that mutha is off the hook! Sweet work on the body and the interior tub wit the speakers!


----------



## eastside1989

Great job Again..MR.BIGG'S :thumbsup: Can't wait to see this one done... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 03:52 PM~13217872
> *Well I just got my chrome back, now it's time to get my project started. You guy's seen all the goodies I have for this ride. NOw here is the ride it's going in to.
> 
> This is only some of the chrome that it got's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the NOMADERWHAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think BADASS is in place here! :0 :0 Chrome looks clean as hell!


----------



## chris mineer

looks sweet.. hope to see this one in toledo..


----------



## dodgerblue62

a biggs , me and my chavalo [rookiefromcali] just wanted to say thanx for the invite to the club and we really had a great uffin: time .sorry i didnt get at you sooner im just dealing with that other desmadre ........


----------



## darkside customs

WELCOME TO M.C.B.A BRO!!


----------



## BODINE

what is best place to buy tickets?


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Damn, That is gonna be a sick ass build!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 10:37 PM~13221589
> *Thanks bro.
> This is some of the cleanest chrome I have ever seen. The only problem is they only do prototypes for the major automotive industry and military. so you know the quality has got to be good. he said he will do some small side jobs but it's real costly 3 trees was 100 bucks. But if you wan't good shit you need to pay for good shit. I am very pleeezed with the finished prouduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: YOU LUCKY DOG :0


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 08:57 PM~13220452
> *Thanks for the props homie's. I didn't wan't to start on this and have it just sitting and waiting for the parts to come in so it got put away. But now I got all the shit gathered up and ready for the throw down. It's going to be candy cobolt blue, white top with ice blue pearl and will have a full body mural. With a tribute the the ledgens of customs. with the likes of Rat fink, foose, george barris, boyd and a few more when I think of them. If that don't work out the way I like it, It will be something crazy.   :biggrin:
> *



You can put this one on the hood.....


















:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 9 2009, 04:19 PM~13227161
> *WELCOME TO M.C.B.A BRO!!
> *


Welcome to the Fam homie. Glad to have you apart of MCBA.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 9 2009, 01:10 PM~13227116
> *a biggs , me and my chavalo [rookiefromcali] just wanted to say thanx for the invite to the club and we really had a great  uffin: time .sorry i didnt get at you sooner im just dealing with that other desmadre ........
> *


  welcome to the club homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 11:37 PM~13221589
> *Thanks bro.
> This is some of the cleanest chrome I have ever seen. The only problem is they only do prototypes for the major automotive industry and military. so you know the quality has got to be good. he said he will do some small side jobs but it's real costly 3 trees was 100 bucks. But if you wan't good shit you need to pay for good shit. I am very pleeezed with the finished prouduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you biggs that shit is too reflective unrealistic send it to me and ill handle it :biggrin: thats shit is nice


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13228089
> *You can put this one on the hood.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Now why would you wan't me to put a picture of Big Boy from Power 106 on my hood. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2009, 04:42 PM~13227357
> *what is best place to buy tickets?
> *


Hit up MR1/16 bro. He know all the good places to look for some good tickets prices.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2009, 11:27 PM~13232986
> *you biggs that shit is too reflective unrealistic send it to me and ill handle it :biggrin:  thats shit is nice
> *


I will send it out tomorrow. Just need your addy.....  




















































TO RAID YOUR MODEL STASH. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

nice nomad homie


----------



## undead white boy

Yo on those names i could only remeber a few and they are all newer guys but here they are bro.Johnny shine(the one off the show hard shine TLC),The guy that owns west coast customs.And a few everyone knows for performance shelby and saleen.Hope these help a little bro  .


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2009, 04:10 AM~13233704
> *I will send it out tomorrow. Just need your addy.....
> TO RAID YOUR MODEL STASH. :biggrin:
> *



lmao i dont think i have anything that you havent had 5 times over homie matter of fact some shit i have you made lol


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 10 2009, 10:09 PM~13243681
> *Yo on those names i could only remeber a few and they are all newer guys but here they are bro.Johnny shine(the one off the show hard shine TLC),The guy that owns west coast customs.And a few everyone knows for performance shelby and saleen.Hope these help a little bro  .
> *


you cant be serious? that place is a joke.

troy trepanier comes to mind... builder of Chicaynne, owner of Rad rides by troy
foose
barris
d`augustino
darryl starbird
bill cushenbery

just to name a few.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:49 PM~13245368
> *you cant be serious? that place is a joke.
> 
> troy trepanier comes to mind... builder of Chicaynne, owner of Rad rides by troy
> foose
> barris
> d`augustino
> darryl starbird
> bill cushenbery
> 
> just to name a few.
> *


ED ROTH....  gene winfield, alexander bros,


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:49 PM~13245368
> *you cant be serious? that place is a joke.
> 
> troy trepanier comes to mind... builder of Chicaynne, owner of Rad rides by troy
> foose
> barris
> d`augustino
> darryl starbird
> bill cushenbery
> 
> just to name a few.
> *


NOW THOSE ARE NAME'S. I DIDN'T WANT TO HURT HIS FEELING'S. BUT I DECIDED TO GO WITH THE DARK NIGHT THEME. THIS WILL BE ON THE HOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2009, 01:07 AM~13245468
> *NOW THOSE ARE NAME'S. I DIDN'T WANT TO HURT HIS FEELING'S.  BUT I DECIDED TO GO WITH THE DARK NIGHT THEME. THIS WILL BE ON THE HOOD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2009, 11:49 PM~13245368
> *you cant be serious? that place is a joke.
> 
> troy trepanier comes to mind... builder of Chicaynne, owner of Rad rides by troy
> foose
> barris
> d`augustino
> darryl starbird
> bill cushenbery
> 
> just to name a few.
> *


Does anyone of you know if Bear who works for West Coast Customs is Bear Garcia? A long time ago I bought a VHS tape on how to build line controled hopper cars and he was featured in it with his beddancer...he looks very similar.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 12:13 AM~13245491
> *Does anyone of you know if Bear who works for West Coast Customs is Bear Garcia? A long time ago I bought a VHS tape on how to build line controled hopper cars and he was featured in it with his beddancer...he looks very similar.
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA J. I DON'T WATCH THE SHOW. BUT MAYBE ONE OF THESE GUYS MIGHT KNOW AND CAN HELP YOU.....


----------



## undercoverimpala

:wave: :wave: whats up primo!!!!!! just wanted to see whats up


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: :wave: :wave: sup big bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs

What up homie's. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2009, 11:34 PM~13267228
> *What up homie's. :biggrin:
> *


:wave: must be nice to be in cali , its friggin cold here..... im rewiring a switchbox in the dark in 30 degree weather.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2009, 11:47 PM~13267308
> *:wave: must be nice to be in cali , its friggin cold here..... im rewiring a switchbox in the dark in 30 degree weather.....
> *


It's cold as fuck here too. I thinks it's like 60....... :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 13 2009, 12:06 AM~13267410
> *It's cold as fuck here too. I thinks it's like 60....... :biggrin:
> *


must be nice... thats what i concider summer weather....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 13 2009, 12:47 AM~13267308
> *:wave: must be nice to be in cali , its friggin cold here..... im rewiring a switchbox in the dark in 30 degree weather.....
> *


awwe... it was -19 celcious here today, and thats the warmest its been in a few weeks... quit whining. lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

Im going to start on the engine for my Main project. But I am also going to help out a few people out and show them how easy it is to airbrush. This was all done in a matter of 20 min. the clear is dry to the touch in 5 hrs.
first off you need some of this to sand the part you are going to primer.










next all you need are a few light coats of primer, just enought to cover your surface. This way it dry's in a few min. And you will have no detail loss.










next you will mix a 50% paint to 50% thinner. that will be your base.
Pure Base








thinned out base.








orian silver layed out








since im not going to use any tape on the engine, it's safe to go with just candy and thinner no intercoat clear.








this gun is just for small jobs. thanks AJ for the gun.  








raw candy cobalt blue.








Fresh clear on it. 
















Last but not least. wear gloves guy's. you guy's look like little girls with your fingernails painted.


----------



## lowridermodels

thanx for the tutorial big bro.....as soon as i get an airbrush ill hit you up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP ITS AS EASY AS EATING MUFF PIE WHEN YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TOOLS ON HAND TO DO THE JOB ! 

*BY THE WAY ! YOU SUCK ! *


THAT BLUE LIS KICK ASS AND THE WET NESS BROTHER IS MOUTH WATERING !


----------



## undercoverimpala

> *Last but not least. wear gloves guy's. you guy's look like little girls with your fingernails painted.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: snap i know i have done that before ill wear gloves from now on primo i was just being a cheap ass. ill go out and get a case of gloves tomorrow. thanks for the tutorial primo....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that blue looks sick.......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DAM TEACHER!! LOVE THE COLOR BRO!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 18 2009, 09:59 PM~13321882
> *DAM TEACHER!! LOVE THE COLOR BRO!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON
> *


i just came home from brother Biggs pad , that paint looks wet all the time , it kicks ass , homie , cant wait to see the rest of the car, :thumbsup: ........


----------



## BODINE

what psi do u run ?


----------



## Bos82

Bigga, that engine looks nice. Love the color and it came out wet. Already lookin clean.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13322627
> *what psi do u run ?
> *


It all depends on what im painting at the time. Most of the paints I spray at 30Psi. and the rest 40.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2009, 09:41 PM~13320860
> *Im going to start on the engine for my Main project. But I am also going to help out a few people out and show them how easy it is to airbrush. This was all done in a matter of 20 min. the clear is dry to the touch in 5 hrs.
> first off you need some of this to sand the part you are going to primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next all you need are a few light coats of primer, just enought to cover your surface. This way it dry's in a few min. And you will have no detail loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next you will mix a 50% paint to 50% thinner. that will be your base.
> Pure Base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinned out base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orian silver layed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since im not going to use any tape on the engine, it's safe to go with just candy and thinner no intercoat clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this gun is just for small jobs.  thanks AJ for the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raw candy cobalt blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh clear on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least. wear gloves guy's. you guy's look like little girls with your fingernails painted.
> *



nice homie and i always use gloves it pays off by not having pretty fingers :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Damn, this looks very wet


----------



## AJ128

NO WORRIES BIGDOG . THANK YOU FOR THE LESSON. AND THANKS FOR PASSING THE GUN TO ME. ILL MAKE SURE ITS LEGEND LIVES ON :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

For the gloves, just go to the .99 store and buy a pair of those big yellow gloves. I've been using the same glove for like 2 years.


----------



## drnitrus

most of the gloves can last a while....a light whipedown with laquer thinner usually wont harm them and will wipe off most of the old paint off


----------



## 408models

thats sik bro, always amazing work.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13321882
> *DAM TEACHER!! LOVE THE COLOR BRO!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON
> *


X2


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm steadily takin' notes & studyin'. I gots to take some stuff the tha lab before I start on "Heartbreaker"


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.

Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin: 
This is all you get for now.


----------



## undercoverimpala

that looks real nice primo.....have you had a chance to use the glue we got at the show?????


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2009, 07:39 PM~13330590
> *Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.
> 
> Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin:
> This is all you get for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2009, 05:39 PM~13330590
> *Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.
> 
> Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin:
> This is all you get for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OH SNAP, THATS SICK BIGGS!!!! 
THANKS FOR POSTING THAT TUTORIAL ON AIRBRUSHING, AS SOON AS I GET MY HANDS ON ONE, I AM GONNA LEARN HOW TO USE ONE.


----------



## undead white boy

Damn that looks sweet.What scale is it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 19 2009, 10:17 PM~13331648
> *Damn that looks sweet.What scale is it?
> *


IT'A 1/43RD SCALE !


----------



## undercoverimpala

that thing has to be a 1/8th scale bro at least :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13331745
> *IT'A  1/43RD  SCALE  !
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 19 2009, 03:25 AM~13323491
> *nice homie and i always use gloves it pays off by not having pretty fingers :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


damn bro u must get custom fitted big boy gloves... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the replys homies. 
It's a 1/16 scale 41 willys prototype from the connect. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13330590
> *Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.
> 
> Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin:
> This is all you get for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thought u woulda had primer and paint on that thing by now


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13332932
> *thought u woulda had primer and paint on that thing by now
> 
> 
> *


Not yet Al. It's still a whole month away from primer.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2009, 07:39 PM~13330590
> *Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.
> 
> Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin:
> This is all you get for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good, ... im debating picking up my first 1/16.... a 30s cadillac fleetwood


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 19 2009, 10:00 PM~13332342
> *damn bro u must get custom fitted big boy gloves... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



better than the box of condoms you had to buy for your hands one for each finger :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13330590
> *Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.
> 
> Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin:
> This is all you get for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2009, 09:31 AM~13336227
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias homie's. 
I will lay the paint on the frame and pan tonight.


----------



## lowridermodels

Looks good big bro!


----------



## dodgerblue62

:biggrin: whats up Biggs , is the shop open right now ? uffin: im right up the calle ........


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 20 2009, 05:16 PM~13340235
> *:biggrin: whats up Biggs , is the shop open right now ? uffin: im right up the calle ........
> *


Im here homie. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good big dog


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13330590
> *Thanks for all the complements and good feedback homies.
> 
> Here is just a tease of my second major build. this one will have just as much shit that the nomad has, maybe even more. :biggrin:
> This is all you get for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOONA BE SICK BRO.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## slash

awesome homie.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2009, 03:45 PM~13339982
> *Gracias homie's.
> I will lay the paint on the frame and pan tonight.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see that willys get done biggs i know its goin to be clean like all ur other rides


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE GARAGE DOOR HANDLE! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13363842
> *NICE GARAGE DOOR HANDLE!  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks to Niggro man and his super powers. That was nice the way he set me up. Bastard. :biggrin: 

Well today was a sad day for the modeling world.  But it had it's good too. :biggrin: U all know Mike Flynn one of the baddest builders around and my teacher and mentor who taught me everything I know till this day. Well today he called it quits after 40+ yrs of building. And is moving to Washington state in a month or two, so I guess that means a few road trips planned for Washington are in the future. The good thing that came out of it was he left me boxs and boxs of his model and other stuff. Also his SHERLINE Lathe and Milling Machines. To think I was just looking at them to purchas the one the other day.


----------



## CHR1S619

LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF FAB WORK IS GOING TO BE COMING OUT OF THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13381279
> *LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF FAB WORK IS GOING TO BE COMING OUT OF THE SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah,,, Once I get the hang of it, It's on. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2009, 08:58 PM~13381208
> *Thanks to Niggro man and his super powers. That was nice the way he set me up. Bastard.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well today was a sad day for the modeling world.   But it had it's good too.  :biggrin:  U all know Mike Flynn one of the baddest builders around and my teacher and mentor who taught me everything I know till this day. Well today he called it quits after 40+ yrs of building. And is moving to Washington state in a month or two, so I guess that means a few road trips planned for Washington are in the future. The good thing that came out of it was he left me boxs and boxs of his model and other stuff.  Also his SHERLINE Lathe and Milling Machines. To think I was just looking at them to purchas the one the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick primo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno:  :wow: hno:  :wow: hno:  :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

THAT IS BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homies.  

Just a quick test to take'em for a lil spin. Cut's like butter. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did u get an indexer too?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 24 2009, 10:31 PM~13381755
> *did u get an indexer too?
> *


Don't know yet, I still got to go through a whole box load of goodies for them along with High grade aluminum, copper, titanium and some stainless steel and a nice rotary table. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2009, 10:58 PM~13381208
> *Thanks to Niggro man and his super powers. That was nice the way he set me up. Bastard.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well today was a sad day for the modeling world.   But it had it's good too.  :biggrin:  U all know Mike Flynn one of the baddest builders around and my teacher and mentor who taught me everything I know till this day. Well today he called it quits after 40+ yrs of building. And is moving to Washington state in a month or two, so I guess that means a few road trips planned for Washington are in the future. The good thing that came out of it was he left me boxs and boxs of his model and other stuff.  Also his SHERLINE Lathe and Milling Machines. To think I was just looking at them to purchas the one the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT BAD BRO!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MASTER!! BUT IT'S ALL YOU BROTHER!! SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 24 2009, 11:22 PM~13382278
> *NOT BAD BRO!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE MASTER!! BUT IT'S ALL YOU BROTHER!! SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


It's all good primo. We can take over from here. He will still be around even more once he get's up there. His son has the web so he might even join us on here. 

Well just looked in my mail box today and daaaam another box from Bob Dudek. One more box is on it's way for now so I can get started on my to big builds.


----------



## lowridermodels

SWEET BRO!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2009, 09:58 PM~13381208
> *Thanks to Niggro man and his super powers. That was nice the way he set me up. Bastard.  :biggrin:
> 
> Well today was a sad day for the modeling world.   But it had it's good too.  :biggrin:  U all know Mike Flynn one of the baddest builders around and my teacher and mentor who taught me everything I know till this day. Well today he called it quits after 40+ yrs of building. And is moving to Washington state in a month or two, so I guess that means a few road trips planned for Washington are in the future. The good thing that came out of it was he left me boxs and boxs of his model and other stuff.  Also his SHERLINE Lathe and Milling Machines. To think I was just looking at them to purchas the one the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know when u wanna get everything set Homie......

I was an apprentice to a master machinist out of high school for Weber Carburators of North America......

I ran full sized lathes, drill press, Mill machines. That's where I learned to Tig and Mig weld aluminum.
Guy was an asshole and made my life hell, but he did teach me alot, especially tool and die making.......

Some of the dies I made when I was working there they are still using on their Carburator kits to this day.....
then left and went to Work for AEM for ten years.....  

sill have alot of my old tools and machine tools,,,probably too big for the small equipment, but we can make shit work.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 28 2009, 04:21 PM~13418065
> *let me know when u wanna get everything set Homie......
> 
> I was an apprentice to a master machinist out of high school for Weber Carburators of North America......
> 
> I ran full sized lathes, drill press, Mill machines. That's where I learned to Tig and Mig weld aluminum.
> Guy was an asshole and made my life hell, but he did teach me alot, especially tool and die making.......
> 
> Some of the dies I made when I was working there they are still using on their Carburator kits to this day.....
> then left and went to Work for AEM for ten years.....
> 
> sill have alot of my old tools and machine tools,,,probably too big for the small equipment, but we can make shit work.....
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO. We can do that just let me know when you got some time to come down and show me. I will talk to you tonight at the party.


----------



## 2-Face '64

If this is true Biggs hit me up on the PM, seriously put me down for @ least 2
Depending on the date of release I might get 3 or 4 but I need @ least 2...



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run. :biggrin:
> [img~
> *http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i46/menacemodels/300CHRYSTLERCOUPE086-1.jpg[/img]
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> If this is true Biggs hit me up on the PM, seriously put me down for @ least 2
> Depending on the date of release I might get 3 or 4 but I need @ least 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@
> Me and ceaser had a good talk the other day and it looks like Revell is going to give us an Exclusive one run right's to put out the Cutless. Yup that's right. only 5,000 will be made, Exclusivly for Ceaser and all will be numbered. I hope you all have deep pocket's. I got my 5 case's pre-ordered. They said they did not make them cause there was no demand for them, but as long as we are willing to pay some good money they will do the run. :biggrin:
> [img~
> *http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i46/menacemodels/300CHRYSTLERCOUPE086-1.jpg[/img]
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...

*
It's all good homie. I got 2 for you. Our part is done. Just wainting on them. *


----------



## undead white boy

I want some  .Hay sorry to hear about your teacher i met him at the riverside show and he was hella cool wish i could learn somemore things from him.


----------



## Tonioseven

Hey Biggs, did you get my PM?


----------



## darkside customs

HEY BIGGS, THANKS FOR HAVING US OVER TODAY! AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE '65.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL POR TODO  AND NATALY SAID "HI UNCLE BIGGS!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 4 2009, 07:52 PM~13485197
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL POR TODO   AND NATALY SAID "HI UNCLE BIGGS!!" :biggrin:
> *


Tell Nat and the rest of the familia hello. As for the other stuff N/p Bro anytime.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 5 2009, 07:35 AM~13487355
> *Tell Nat and the rest of the familia hello. As for the other stuff N/p Bro anytime.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2009, 04:06 PM~13417991
> *It's all good primo. We can take over from here. He will still be around even more once he get's up there. His son has the web so he might even join us on here.
> 
> Well just looked in my mail box today and daaaam another box from Bob Dudek. One more box is on it's way for now so I can get started on my to big builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, that's quality stuff!! :0


----------



## Siim123

X2


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thank's guy's.  
J.... I haven't forgoten about you. I just found the second Big body. :biggrin: 

Umungst all the cayos of getting ready for the show this past weekend, I almost forgot to mention my little pacage got here last Wed. This is the last of what I need to get both of my main projects started. *It’s on now*, thanks to Bob Dudek for all his help in making all my goodies that I need in 1 of a kind aluminum pieces. They are some of the cleanest stuff I have seen. I had asked him to just make me the aluminum rotors plane, he wasn’t having it that way he went a head and made them directional by drilling 100s of little holes. As for the pullys I just sent him what I needed in plastic he sent them back in aluminum. Thanks for the iceing on cake Bob you the man. See you in NJ.









Small block pullys.








PLastic aluminum


----------



## MC562

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C

WOW they look awsome


----------



## BODINE

what scale ? 1/16


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN THAT IS COOL!! TURNED OUT GREAT!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 6 2009, 05:53 PM~13500255
> *what scale ?  1/16
> *


1/16 of 1:1 :biggrin: A lil bigger the 1/18 scale.


----------



## CHR1S619

That's some firme work right their!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 6 2009, 06:24 PM~13500605
> *That's some firme work right their!
> *


Yup... Bob is a bad mofo.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13502129
> *Yup... Bob is a bad mofo.
> *


Good prices too?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13502158
> *Good prices too?
> *


They are a little bit up there, but the quality is well worth it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 02:13 PM~13499816
> *Thank's guy's.
> J.... I haven't forgoten about you. I just found the second Big body. :biggrin:
> 
> Umungst all the cayos of getting ready for the show this past weekend, I almost forgot to mention my little pacage got here last Wed.  This is the last of what I need to get both of my main projects started. It’s on now, thanks to Bob Dudek for all his help in making all my goodies that I need in 1 of a kind aluminum pieces.  They are some of the cleanest stuff I have seen. I had asked him to just make me the aluminum rotors plane, he wasn’t having it that way he went a head and made them directional by drilling 100s of little holes. As for the pullys I just sent him what I needed in plastic he sent them back in aluminum.  Thanks for the iceing on cake Bob you the man. See you in NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small block pullys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLastic                                aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goddammm... thats some tight shit.... :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 09:26 PM~13502196
> *They are a little bit up there, but the quality is well worth it.
> *


YEAH BUT, NOTHING BUT THE BEST


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 05:13 PM~13499816
> *Thank's guy's.
> J.... I haven't forgoten about you. I just found the second Big body. :biggrin:
> 
> Umungst all the cayos of getting ready for the show this past weekend, I almost forgot to mention my little pacage got here last Wed.  This is the last of what I need to get both of my main projects started. It’s on now, thanks to Bob Dudek for all his help in making all my goodies that I need in 1 of a kind aluminum pieces.  They are some of the cleanest stuff I have seen. I had asked him to just make me the aluminum rotors plane, he wasn’t having it that way he went a head and made them directional by drilling 100s of little holes. As for the pullys I just sent him what I needed in plastic he sent them back in aluminum.  Thanks for the iceing on cake Bob you the man. See you in NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small block pullys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLastic                                aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No prob Bigg's! I've send my addy to Santiago. 

These allu custom parts look so damn nice!! :0 :0


----------



## Siim123

MR BIGGS.... I have no words :0 . I just looked your builds at the beginning from this topic and I have to say you are one great builder :thumbsup: . I keep hearing that people say good things about you, now I found this topic and looked about half of this topic and your builds are AWESOME :thumbsup: 
Keep up, I keep my eye on your builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

those parts are nice!


----------



## MKD904

Call Me....I don't have your number right now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It's all good homie. I got 2 for you. Our part is done. Just wainting on them. 
[/quote]
Sweet projects Mr. Biggs. Are those cutlass' availible for us to buy from yall. If so, I'de like a case of 'em. don't worry pockets is deep!  Keep buildin!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> It's all good homie. I got 2 for you. Our part is done. Just wainting on them.


Sweet projects Mr. Biggs. Are those cutlass' availible for us to buy from yall. If so, I'de like a case of 'em. don't worry pockets is deep!  Keep buildin!
[/quote]
Our part of the deal is done. They said June, we shall see. Once they come in we got you homie.


----------



## RaiderPride

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 01:32 PM~13562719
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2009, 09:08 PM~13567479
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2009, 09:08 PM~13567479
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 13 2009, 09:12 PM~13567538
> *:wave:
> *


What up homies. 
Once I get back from NJ it's on. I will start my build's and won't stop till they are all done.


----------



## undead white boy

you going to the meet?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 13 2009, 09:58 PM~13568132
> *you going to the meet?
> *


No we will be in NJ on the 17th and 18th and back home on the 19th.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2009, 10:01 PM~13568175
> *No we will be in NJ on the 17th and 18th and back home on the 19th.
> *


OH shit the show is then huh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 13 2009, 10:02 PM~13568186
> *OH shit the show is then huh.
> *


Yup. We are leaving Friday early morning. I will park the OMEN at the airport. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: :h5: SEE YOU AFTER THE POMONA SWAP MEET FOR LUNCH AT MARIA


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 13 2009, 11:02 PM~13568934
> *:wave:  :h5:  SEE YOU AFTER THE POMONA SWAP MEET FOR LUNCH AT MARIA
> *


10-4 Primo. See you there.


----------



## MC562

:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Sweet projects Mr. Biggs. Are those cutlass' availible for us to buy from yall. If so, I'de like a case of 'em. don't worry pockets is deep!  Keep buildin!


Our part of the deal is done. They said June, we shall see. Once they come in we got you homie. 
[/quote]
good lookin' out homie! Man I can't wait. Has anybody thought to have a Cutlass build off when they get in? that be cool to see all of the talent here get down on one subject. Lots of different ideas!


----------



## dodgerblue62

whats hometown , you cats still headed back east this weekend ? if i dont see before you leave thanx for all the schooling you gave me on the cuete , im doing alot better with painting and clearing :biggrin: ,gracias carnal .......


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2009, 10:01 PM~13568175
> *No we will be in NJ on the 17th and 18th and back home on the 19th.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Hey Biggs, what's up with this? (watch the last few seconds)

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1286

:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:wave: where u at stranger?


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 25 2009, 08:42 AM~13685813
> *:wave: where u at stranger?
> *


THEIR AT THE PHONEIX SHOW TODAY!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Ok I had to get a lil work done on my Nnl project before I did any more work to my 63 wagon. So here is what I got done today. Most of the engine like the valve covers, pullys and spider are aluminum and the rest is just chrome platted.


----------



## ElRafa

That is sick Jefe


----------



## Smallz

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

clean motor uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 31 2009, 10:29 PM~14058027
> *That is sick Jefe
> *


Gracias Carnal. Got to get it done before it's too late. Time is flying before the next big show.


----------



## Bos82

Man that engine is sick dawg!!!! Clean as hell!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

wassup......just got home about half hour ago......

bout time you put all that stuff on the motor.....


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good biggs cant wait to see the finished ride


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 31 2009, 10:37 PM~14058114
> *wassup......just got home about half hour ago......
> 
> bout time you put all that stuff on the motor.....
> *


Thanks for the props guy's. More to follow soon.  

I have been getting the shop ready so we can all kick it and build. I was moving the stuff from the room to the shop all day, and when I cam across the aluminum parts I had to see what it looked like on the engine. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

looking good biggs , now put that madre together :thumbsup: :biggrin: ........


----------



## BiggC

:0 Damn, that almost looks like a real engine.


----------



## Siim123

Damn, thats very clean engine! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Ok I had to get a lil work done on my Nnl project before I did any more work to my 63 wagon. So here is what I got done today. Most of the engine like the valve covers, pullys and spider are aluminum and the rest is just chrome platted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaaaaam! that is outragous! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2009, 10:28 PM~14058012
> *Ok I had to get a lil work done on my Nnl project before I did any more work to my 63 wagon. So here is what I got done today. Most of the engine  like the valve covers, pullys and spider are aluminum and the rest is just chrome platted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 















hno:


----------



## MKD904

Motor looks really good..can't wait to see more on this one....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 1 2009, 12:33 AM~14058079
> *Man that engine is sick dawg!!!! Clean as hell!!!!
> *


*X-2!!!* :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN SICK AS ALWAYS TEACHER!


----------



## darkside customs

That motor is coming out clean bro!! Nice work as always.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2009, 10:28 PM~14058012
> *Ok I had to get a lil work done on my Nnl project before I did any more work to my 63 wagon. So here is what I got done today. Most of the engine  like the valve covers, pullys and spider are aluminum and the rest is just chrome platted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm clean work Jefe


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 25 2009, 10:26 AM~13685766
> *Hey Biggs, what's up with this? (watch the last few seconds)
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1286
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT JEW CALL "THE BOSS OF BUILDING!!" THE DON OF PLASTIC


----------



## FrameDragger

Wow homie that looks sick, great work bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 1 2009, 01:04 PM~14062936
> *Wow homie that looks sick, great work bro  :biggrin:
> *


thanks guy's Here is an outside pic. Got to do the wireing and linkage tonight.


----------



## chris mineer

that is clean.. good to see you back on hear


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14067210
> *that is clean.. good to see you back on hear
> *


x2 and x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT DID YOU USE TO ATTACH THE VALVE COVERS? 5-MIN EXPOXY?


----------



## Siim123

Damn, very clean engine!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Blue....sweet Engine...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2009, 05:52 PM~13217872
> *Well I just got my chrome back, now it's time to get my project started. You guy's seen all the goodies I have for this ride. NOw here is the ride it's going in to.
> 
> This is only some of the chrome that it got's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the NOMADERWHAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive already postedmy comments on this ride....bad-ass.....I just wanted to know if you have done anymore work to it.Looks great man.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

the engine looks bad ass anthony love that color also! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 25 2009, 11:26 AM~13685766
> *Hey Biggs, what's up with this? (watch the last few seconds)
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/default.aspx?c=a&id=1286
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



TRADER!! 










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jun 2 2009, 01:54 PM~14072727
> *Never!!!!!!!! </span></span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>MCM is my second home.You got to make that money. :biggrin:*


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 03:57 PM~14072771
> *Never!!!!!!!! </span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>MCM is my second home.You got to make that money. :biggrin:
> *



LOL just messin' with ya, couldn't help it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jun 2 2009, 02:00 PM~14072796
> *LOL just messin' with ya, couldn't help it.
> *


I know. :biggrin: 
I have gotten so much shit about that , you wouldent believe.


----------



## raystrey

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

I had to take a pick to show the true color of the paint im useing on my Nomad. It's candy cobalt blue over orion silver.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 2 2009, 02:16 PM~14072988
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 02:18 PM~14073007
> *I had to take a pick to show the true color of the paint im useing on my Nomad. It's candy cobalt blue over orion silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice bigg dogg!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14073105
> *Very nice bigg dogg!!
> *


Gracias carnal.


----------



## rodburner1974

what are you using to polish the aluminum?


----------



## Tonioseven

I see another awesome build on the horizon


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jun 2 2009, 02:51 PM~14073343
> *what are you using to polish the aluminum?
> *


Don't know I gave it to Twinn and he took it to a shop by his house. I don't mess with that, I leave it up to the professionals.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2009, 03:18 PM~14073632
> *I see another awesome build on the horizon
> *


Thanks bro.  
It will be better then the last two. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 03:23 PM~14073679
> *Don't know I gave it to Twinn and he took it to a shop by his house. I don't mess with that, I leave it up to the professionals.
> *


Damn!, I was gonna so the same thing. I need to polish parts for my 61.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 03:18 PM~14073007
> *I had to take a pick to show the true color of the paint im useing on my Nomad. It's candy cobalt blue over orion silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDD AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 05:23 PM~14073679
> *Don't know I gave it to Twinn and he took it to a shop by his house. I don't mess with that, I leave it up to the professionals.
> *



ahh while hard building modelers like myself go out and polish our own? (aluminum...not knobs!) :biggrin: 
it's all good....I was just curious, cuz it looks great!


----------



## a408nutforyou

:wave: what up carnal


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14073105
> *Very nice bigg dogg!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS HOMIES.  

HERE IS A LIL MORE OF THE ( DREAM KILLER )


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:52 PM~14077633
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> 
> HERE IS A LIL MORE OF THE ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Daaammnnnn!!!!!! That is bad ass bro!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:02 PM~14077732
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Daaammnnnn!!!!!! That is bad ass bro!!!
> *


THANKS BRO.  
HERE ARE THE ALUMINUM DISC BRAKES AND RIMS THAT ARE GOIN ON THE DREAM KILLER. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:08 PM~14077791
> *THANKS BRO.
> HERE ARE THE ALUMINUM DISC BRAKES AND RIMS THAT ARE GOIN ON THE DREAM KILLER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger

Sick bro, its looking good!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

yo mr biggs i got a name for your thread .... LOWRIDER HEAVEN.   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14078059
> *yo mr biggs i got a name for your thread .... LOWRIDER HEAVEN.     :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro,  
I try my best to not cut any corner's..


----------



## lowridermodels

Looking firme carnal!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

"Dream Killer" is definitely the most perfect name for this project.Great job so far as always Mr.Biggs


----------



## caprice on dz

DAMN!!!! one of these days I gotta get out to see these in person. Any plans for toledo this year? Hopefully this will be the year I pop my toledo cherry :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 2 2009, 10:22 PM~14078899
> *DAMN!!!! one of these days I gotta get out to see these in person. Any plans for toledo this year? Hopefully this will be the year I pop my toledo cherry :biggrin:
> *


THIS RIDE WILL BE READY FOR TOLEDO. ME, MR I/16 AND CHRIS 619 WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR. U SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT OUT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14077633
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> 
> HERE IS A LIL MORE OF THE ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT A BONER JUST LOOKING AT IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 2 2009, 11:03 PM~14079340
> *I GOT A BONER JUST LOOKING AT IT!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 





























 YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BRO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2009, 12:10 AM~14079420
> *:0
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BRO.
> *


DAM SKIPPY BROTHER!!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2009, 12:54 AM~14079254
> *THIS RIDE WILL BE READY FOR TOLEDO. ME, MR I/16 AND CHRIS 619 WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.  U SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT OUT.
> *


well shes got 227,xxx on the clock but she should be able to make the trip. Usually a group of members of a local MCC ride up together so I'll probably trail behind them.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:52 PM~14077633
> *THANKS HOMIES.
> 
> HERE IS A LIL MORE OF THE ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks freakin' sick! :0   

By the way did you get my addy from Mr. 1/16th? If not here it is:

Jevries
Oudenoord 152
3513EV Utrecht
the Netherlands

I'm in the yellow pages so I have no problem posting my addy... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Lemme me know if you want me to pay for shipping.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 3 2009, 05:20 AM~14080441
> *Looks freakin' sick! :0
> 
> By the way did you get my addy from Mr. 1/16th? If not here it is:
> 
> Jevries
> Oudenoord 152
> 3513EV Utrecht
> the Netherlands
> 
> I'm in the yellow pages so I have no problem posting my addy... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Lemme me know if you want me to pay for shipping.
> *


thanks bro got it. 
I found 2 big bodys that I got from beto they should work. :biggrin: Also got to send stuff to Chris M and Gilbert R. This Friday all will go out. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

RIDE IS LOOKIN SIK AS ALWAYS BRO


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 06:47 PM~14082694
> *RIDE IS LOOKIN SIK AS ALWAYS BRO
> *


X-2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

yea i wish i could get a paint job like the cars on the first page of your thread. they are tight.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 3 2009, 06:20 AM~14080441
> *Looks freakin' sick! :0
> 
> By the way did you get my addy from Mr. 1/16th? If not here it is:
> 
> Jevries
> Oudenoord 152
> 3513EV Utrecht
> the Netherlands
> 
> I'm in the yellow pages so I have no problem posting my addy... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Lemme me know if you want me to pay for shipping.
> *


i sent it to him before brother!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2009, 07:37 AM~14082601
> *thanks bro got it.
> I found 2 big bodys that I got from beto they should work.  :biggrin: Also got to send stuff to Chris M and Gilbert R. This Friday all will go out. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

man that is sweet


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 3 2009, 04:17 PM~14085887
> *i sent it to him before brother!!
> *


Thanks Bigg's and Santiago!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 2 2009, 10:54 PM~14079254-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS RIDE WILL BE READY FOR TOLEDO. ME, MR I/16 AND CHRIS 619 WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.  U SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT OUT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont forget about white bread. I'm planning on goin also.
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaos91_@Jun 3 2009, 02:21 PM~14084738
> *yea i wish i could get a paint job like the cars on the first page of your thread. they are tight.
> *


You can if you keep practicing. Everybody gotta start somewhere bro. Its all good.


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 4 2009, 01:57 PM~14095501
> *Dont forget about white bread. I'm planning on goin also.
> You can if you keep practicing. Everybody gotta start somewhere bro. Its all good.
> *


Oh yeah I forgot. My bad.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 :0 :0 Nice builds in here Mr Biggs... Im Liking that Nomad a LOT especially with all that damn chrome! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14104936
> *:0 :0  :0 Nice builds in here Mr Biggs... Im Liking that Nomad a LOT especially with all that damn chrome! :0 :0 :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE.  
ALL THE REAR END, A-ARMS, SWING-ARM'S AND MUFFLERS WILL BE CHROME & STAINLESS TOO. :0


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey Marky Mark is going to toledo too damnit! Lol! Keep up the good work bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 5 2009, 03:29 PM~14105082
> *Hey Marky Mark is going to toledo too damnit! Lol! Keep up the good work bro
> *


All you guys are goin to Toledo? :0 I will be there too! Hopefully I will get to meet most of y'all!! 

Mr Biggs, I hope to see that Nomad at Toledo. It is deffinently a sweet looking ride. I will try not to drool on all your guy's models, but I will be in awe!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 09:47 AM~14082694
> *RIDE IS LOOKIN SIK AS ALWAYS BRO
> *



X2 :worship: :worship: 

when is the toledo show?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

cool! hope to meet some of the LIL builders. Toledo is the second weekend in October. Last year a few of the venders were missin' but still bring lots of cash, lots of stuff is still there.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14107793
> *cool! hope to meet some of the LIL builders. Toledo is the second weekend in October. Last year a few of the venders were missin' but still bring lots of cash, lots of stuff is still there.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 5 2009, 05:37 PM~14107291
> *X2  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> when is the toledo show?
> *


Thanks homie's.  

It's in October bro. 
And trendsetta Thay have a bunch of good deal's there but we can't bring that much shit back with us on the plane, so we are going to have the Boriqua homie Ariel send it to us thorugh USPS. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## pancho1969

^^ :cheesy: ON MY B-DAY . WERE DOES YOUR PLANE LAND AND WHAT DAY WILL YOU GUYS ARRIVE/LEAVE ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 5 2009, 09:34 PM~14108480
> *^^ :cheesy:  ON MY B-DAY . WERE DOES YOUR PLANE LAND AND WHAT DAY WILL YOU GUYS ARRIVE/LEAVE ?
> *


 WE ARE LOOKING TO LEAVE ON THE 1ST AND LEAVE ON THE 4TH IF ALL GO'S WELL AND THE OTHER PUCKERS GET THIER PARENTS TO SIGN THE PERMISSION SLIPS


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 5 2009, 08:39 PM~14108525
> *WE ARE LOOKING TO LEAVE ON THE 1ST AND LEAVE ON THE 4TH IF ALL GO'S WELL AND THE OTHER PUCKERS GET THIER PARENTS TO SIGN THE PERMISSION SLIPS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:

still working on that trip, it's a maybe. as of now


----------



## undead white boy

Damn bro that nomad is gonna kill em up there :0 .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 5 2009, 08:39 PM~14108525
> *WE ARE LOOKING TO LEAVE ON THE 1ST AND LEAVE ON THE 4TH IF ALL GO'S WELL AND THE OTHER PUCKERS GET THIER PARENTS TO SIGN THE PERMISSION SLIPS
> *


We are going to leave on the 2nd and come home on the 4th towards the evening or even the 3rd and arrive home around 11pm like we always do, then it's off to Marias. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2009, 12:39 AM~14109729
> *This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


NICE


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 11:39 PM~14109729
> *This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's HOT!! Flames the way I like in a not overdone way, excellent!


----------



## twinn

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Siim123

OH MY GOD!! :0 :0 INSANE!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 11:39 PM~14109729
> *This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT colors


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 5 2009, 11:55 PM~14110086
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: que paso twinn you dont like it???????? 

flames look nice under the clear......... primo.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Looks awesome Biggs.What did you use on the bumpers?


----------



## calaveras73

sick flames bro  , i need to get my self a airbrush gun damm that is sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you do flames! killa paint bro! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

looks fuckin killer homes :thumbsup: good work as always .........


----------



## MC562

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## mad indian

Hey man why don t do answer back you still can't build so just give it up guess who am dude lol


----------



## lowridermodels

THEM FLAMES IS KILLER CARNAL!


----------



## modelsbyroni

FLAMES R SWEET, BIGGS. :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger

Dam homie thats looking sick. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

freakin awsome flame work mr biggs


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2009, 01:39 AM~14109729
> *This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet paint job My Brother!!

Man I've tried to do the true flames a few times and I just can't seam to get em down and look right.


----------



## darkside customs

Flame job looks killer!! Wished you guys coulda made it out to the IPMS show today.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2009, 12:09 AM~14109577
> *We are going to leave on the 2nd and come home on the 4th towards the evening or even the 3rd and arrive home around 11pm like we always do, then it's off to Marias. :biggrin:
> *


YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 11:39 PM~14109729
> *This will be my 3rd Flame job. Just layed down the clear a few min ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK BIGG DOGG!! WHEN IS THE AIRBRUSH LESSONS GONNA START? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Badazz man!!!! I cannot wait to sit in one of those sessions and learn some skillz.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 7 2009, 11:09 PM~14123249
> *Badazz man!!!! I cannot wait to sit in one of those sessions and learn some skillz.
> *


Thanks for the props Homies.  
bos once we get the shop up to par we will have some nice times there. Carne asada every other weekend, fully stocked fridge, model kit's up the ass and your own building area.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14134613
> *Thanks for the props Homies.
> bos once we get the shop up to par we will have some nice times there. Carne asada every other weekend, fully stocked fridge, model kit's up the ass and your own building area.
> *


 :0  I'll be their for sure!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14134613
> *Thanks for the props Homies.
> bos once we get the shop up to par we will have some nice times there. Carne asada every other weekend, fully stocked fridge, model kit's up the ass and your own building area.
> *


Sick man!!!!! I cannot wait. I am still trying to find a way back to cali though. hopefully be back before 2010. If not def before 2011. I am still makin some more trips tin between then though. See you in August.


----------



## calaveras73

damm i want in on that action


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 9 2009, 01:14 AM~14135827
> *damm i want in on that action
> *


we can meet up and roll out there one time. Matter of fact you should work on the weekend of August 9th homie. I am rollin for the show out in S.D. Wanna come????


----------



## Chim-

dang! I can finally get back to work 245 pages later! Amazing work!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 9 2009, 09:07 AM~14137574
> *we can meet up and roll out there one time. Matter of fact you should work on the weekend of August 9th homie. I am rollin for the show out in S.D. Wanna come????
> *


yeah bro i would like to go


----------



## badgas

HAVE TO SEND MY 57 TO YOUR SHOP FOR PAINT. OUTSTANDED :thumbsup:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 9 2009, 01:20 PM~14140262
> *yeah bro i would like to go
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 9 2009, 02:46 PM~14141073
> *HAVE TO SEND MY 57 TO YOUR SHOP FOR PAINT. OUTSTANDED :thumbsup:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


When you are ready just let me know. It would be my pleasure to paint that bad boy.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Chim-_@Jun 9 2009, 09:32 AM~14137846
> *dang! I can finally get back to work 245 pages later! Amazing work!
> *


Thanks for the comps guy's.  

And Chim- it's just having a love and passon for building model cars. 30 plus years in the making and still never get bored of doing it.


----------



## Chim-

It has inspired me to get the models out of storage.. its always been an excuse of time.. but I guess I should build more, and watch tv less.. or wait.. listen to the tv while building!


----------



## Kirby

Nice work as always biggs. 

Chim - I always do my best work when i got my bench in front of me and a radio in the background. Music helps me concentrate, i've always been that way. Give it a shot, you may be like me and get motivated and stay in the "zone".


----------



## pancho1969

FLAMES LOOKIN GOOD MR BIGGS  




> _Originally posted by Chim-_@Jun 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14157208
> *It has inspired me to get the models out of storage.. its always been an excuse of time..  but I guess I should build more, and watch tv less..  or wait..  listen to the tv while building!*


THATS WHAT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

im gonna have to send a car for u to paint some time


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 11 2009, 01:44 AM~14157745
> *Nice work as always biggs.
> 
> Chim - I always do my best work when i got my bench in front of me and a radio in the background. Music helps me concentrate, i've always been that way. Give it a shot, you may be like me and get motivated and stay in the "zone".
> *


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 10:51 PM~7663045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet wagon homie that one deserves a front page on lowrider bike lol if they still made it but seriously i diggs that wagon keep uo the great work much love from the $t.louis. Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always badass work in this topic :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the good comments Homies. They are very much welcomed, and what keeps me putting out these rides.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 08:42 PM~14182916
> *Thanks for all the good comments Homies. They are very much welcomed, and what keeps me putting out these rides.
> *


And its the rides you put out man that make mofo's jaws drop homie.... One day I am gonna get me a lesson on that airbrush from you man. I am gettin one before the month is over. found it on Ebay for 140.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 08:45 PM~14182934
> *And its the rides you put out man that make mofo's jaws drop homie.... One day I am gonna get me a lesson on that airbrush from you man. I am gettin one before the month is over. found it on Ebay for 140.
> *


I showed you the place that has them way cheaper bro. :biggrin: 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 08:47 PM~14182943
> *I showed you the place that has them way cheaper bro.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrand.aspx
> *


That is where I am getting it from. but it was an ebay deal. here is what is included.

*• Master Airbrush Brand Model E91 Airbrush Set 
• Single-Action Siphon Feed External Mix Airbrush
• with a 0.8mm needle/nozzle, 2 - 3/4 oz. siphon bottles, 
• 5' Plastic and a 6' Braided Air Hose (Full 1-Year Warranty)
• Airbrush-Depot Brand Model TC-60 "Salon Air" Air Compressor with Small Air 
• Storage Tank and a Pressure Adjustment Regulator & Gauge along with a 6" Braided 
• Air Hose with Mini-Inline Moisture Filter (Full 2-Year Warranty*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14183072
> *That is where I am getting it from. but it was an ebay deal. here is what is included.
> 
> • Master Airbrush Brand Model E91 Airbrush Set
> • Single-Action Siphon Feed External Mix Airbrush
> • with a 0.8mm needle/nozzle, 2 - 3/4 oz. siphon bottles,
> • 5' Plastic and a 6' Braided Air Hose (Full 1-Year Warranty)
> • Airbrush-Depot Brand Model TC-60 "Salon Air" Air Compressor with Small Air
> • Storage Tank and a Pressure Adjustment Regulator & Gauge along with a 6" Braided
> • Air Hose with Mini-Inline Moisture Filter (Full 2-Year Warranty
> *


*
***** you said you where getting an airbrush, Not a few of them. :biggrin:*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:26 PM~14183190
> ****** you said you where getting an airbrush, Not a few of them. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . Well.....I was a little off. hahaha. i cant wait to get that shit though man. Time to start having some real fun.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14183208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . Well.....I was a little off. hahaha. i cant wait to get that shit though man. Time to start having some real fun.
> *


They are real fun bro. It open's up a whole other world.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:34 PM~14183250
> *They are real fun bro. It open's up a whole other world.
> *


I know man. I am itchin to use the thang.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 09:43 PM~14183312
> *I know man. I am itchin to use the thang.
> *


you can come down here, or when I go back up there I will show you a few trix.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:49 PM~14183373
> *you can come down here, or when I go back up there I will show you a few trix.
> *


I am comin to the show in August. Still tryin to get down there for good though.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 09:54 PM~14183400
> *I am comin to the show in August. Still tryin to get down there for good though.
> *


That would be cool. I plan on taking another road trip to visit a friend in Chandler. We can go to that resturaunt we talked about. Treat is on me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:56 PM~14183417
> *That would be cool. I plan on taking another road trip to visit a friend in Chandler. We can go to that resturaunt we talked about. Treat is on me.
> *


Roger might go with me .


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:56 PM~14183417
> *That would be cool. I plan on taking another road trip to visit a friend in Chandler. We can go to that resturaunt we talked about. Treat is on me.
> *


Hell yeah man. Just let me know homie. I will be waiting. Any timeframe?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:00 PM~14183457
> *Hell yeah man. Just let me know homie. I will be waiting. Any timeframe?
> *


Sometime Mid July. My B-DAY is on the 29th. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:03 PM~14183478
> *Sometime Mid July. My B-DAY is on the 29th. :biggrin:
> *


Sick man. I will be here. Ya just gotta let me know so I can kick it wit ya for the day man. Buy you a beer or two for your BDay man.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:56 PM~14183417
> *That would be cool. I plan on taking another road trip to visit a friend in Chandler. We can go to that resturaunt we talked about. Treat is on me.
> *


The place is Bill Johnsons Big Apple!!!! In the same parking lot as my work.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14183550
> *The place is Bill Johnsons Big Apple!!!! In the same parking lot as my work.
> *


That place is one of the best places I have ever eaten at. Me and the homies got full as fuck. :0  And the price was good for what they gave us. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:13 PM~14183581
> *That place is one of the best places I have ever eaten at. Me and the homies got full as fuck.  :0   And the price was good for what they gave us. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah man. They got a bad azz dinner deal along with some sick azz breakfast man. Their saisage patties are like fuckin burgers man. lol. Great food for a great price.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:16 PM~14183593
> *Hell yeah man. They got a bad azz dinner deal along with some sick azz breakfast man. Their saisage patties are like fuckin burgers man. lol. Great food for a great price.
> *


well we will do the dinner again, then breakfast before we leave. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14183598
> *well we will do the dinner again, then breakfast before we leave. :biggrin:
> *


Dinner on you. Breakfast on me.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:19 PM~14183608
> *Dinner on you. Breakfast on me.
> *


It's all good bro. you know how we do it. I will see if the sandiegan's would wan't to go with us. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14183072
> *That is where I am getting it from. but it was an ebay deal. here is what is included.
> 
> • Master Airbrush Brand Model E91 Airbrush Set
> • Single-Action Siphon Feed External Mix Airbrush
> • with a 0.8mm needle/nozzle, 2 - 3/4 oz. siphon bottles,
> • 5' Plastic and a 6' Braided Air Hose (Full 1-Year Warranty)
> • Airbrush-Depot Brand Model TC-60 "Salon Air" Air Compressor with Small Air
> • Storage Tank and a Pressure Adjustment Regulator & Gauge along with a 6" Braided
> • Air Hose with Mini-Inline Moisture Filter (Full 2-Year Warranty
> *


*


compressor, regulator, moisture trap and all included???? :0*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:42 PM~14183754
> *It's all good bro. you know how we do it. I will see if the sandiegan's would wan't to go with us.  :biggrin:
> *


Always welcome man. You knwo my door is open and I think there ight be some sort of food around too. hahahaha.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 13 2009, 10:49 PM~14183801
> *compressor, regulator, moisture trap and all included????  :0
> *


its a buy it now. free shipping too. its the master premium airbrush system with three brushes. from what I can tell this is the real deal. It is from the same company Biggs recommended to me. the posting on ebay states it comes with everything explained. New kits too. companies love to hook and jab on EBay like this during tough times. It stretches out the customer span.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guarantee not free shipping to hawaii tho..... never is


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:49 PM~14183802
> *Always welcome man. You knwo my door is open and I think there ight be some sort of food around too. hahahaha.
> *


Shorty hooked it up the last time. I owe her and you a good dinner for that.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 13 2009, 10:55 PM~14183839
> *guarantee not free shipping to hawaii tho..... never is
> *


says it ship worldwide dawg. i think it would be


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14183868
> *says it ship worldwide dawg. i think it would be
> *


nevermind.....my bad

Free Shipping Policy: Free shipping is delivered via UPS Ground which is only available in the lower 48 states.

International Purchasing: It's the bidders responsibility for any Customs (Duties, Taxes, VAT) Fees within the bidders Country! International Hazardous Material Shipping: Shipping hazardous material to some international countries will incur additional shippping charges.

Our Flammable/Hazardous Shipping Policy: Worldwide shipping is available to most countries by UPS International Air. UPS Ground is used within the Lower 48 U.S. States and Canada. (Flammable items can NOT be shipped to APO's)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 07:59 PM~14183868
> *says it ship worldwide dawg. i think it would be
> *


Free Shipping Policy: Free shipping is delivered via UPS Ground which is only available in the lower 48 states.

always the case homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 13 2009, 11:02 PM~14183894
> *Free Shipping Policy: Free shipping is delivered via UPS Ground which is only available in the lower 48 states.
> 
> always the case homie
> *


That's what you get for living in Paradise. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 11:03 PM~14183901
> *That's what you get for living in Paradise.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN RIGHT!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 08:03 PM~14183901
> *That's what you get for living in Paradise.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Im out guy's. Got to catch the last showing at midnight of the The Hangover.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14183975
> *Im out guy's. Got to catch the last showing at midnight of the The Hangover.
> *


later homie. just lemme know the details bout comin out to AZ man whenever you figure them out.


----------



## hoodstar

waz crackn mr biggs? nice work as alwayz!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 10 2007, 10:51 PM~7663045
> *
> Tight rides Mr. Biggs...Is that Lincoln in the backdrop produced by someone? If so who and how much?  Thanks for any info !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## raystrey

when you gonna sell me that 53/54 burban/wagon resin you got????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 17 2009, 09:41 AM~14217419
> *when you gonna sell me that 53/54 burban/wagon resin you got????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 17 2009, 10:41 AM~14217419
> *when you gonna sell me that 53/54 burban/wagon resin you got????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:wave: what up big homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 18 2009, 09:13 PM~14234620
> *:wave: what up big homie
> *


What up carnal. Como esta la FAMILIA.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hey bish!! were jew be at? call a brother once in a while!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

The fellas are over here right now, and Roger is doing something crazy with 70 bucks worth of kit's he took off the shelf. :0


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:29 PM~14257781
> *The fellas are over here right now, and Roger is doing something crazy with 70 bucks worth of kit's he took off the shelf.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want a kit off the shelf....


----------



## Mr Biggs

This is what's left of the 360 spider. :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:43 PM~14257912
> *This is what's left of the 360 spider. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 21 2009, 08:45 PM~14257924
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Well here is what he got's after 20 min of fucking around. :0


----------



## [email protected]

h :0 ly sheeeit!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14258053
> *h :0 ly sheeeit!
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:54 PM~14258008
> *Well here is what he got's after 20 min of fucking around.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 09:02 PM~14258096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! 
DAAAAAMMMNNNN. 
Keep goin with it bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 10:02 PM~14258096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 09:02 PM~14258096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy shit man thats looking sick as hell bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homies. I will let tribal dog know you guy's like the H-360.  

Since im in a wagon mood, I just opened this one up a few min ago. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 06:26 PM~14266207
> *Thanks Homies. I will let tribal dog know you guy's like the H-360.
> 
> Since im in a wagon mood, I just opened this one up a few min ago.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WAGON BIGG DAWG!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14266500
> *NICE WAGON BIGG DAWG!!
> *


Thanks Chris. It's a 1962 pontiac Catalina.  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 07:04 PM~14266574
> *Thanks Chris. It's a 1962 pontiac Catalina.    :biggrin:
> *


ORALE! I WAS TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE LOOKIN' CAT WAGON.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats a nice lookin wagon bro.


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Aye wey them look hella sick Jefe Tell Roger that is looking sick


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 22 2009, 07:18 PM~14266735
> *:0 Aye wey them look hella sick Jefe  Tell Roger that is looking sick
> *


Him and Al should be coming down later, not sure yet. But I will let him know carnal.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 07:29 PM~14266839
> *Him and Al should be coming down later, not sure yet.  But I will let him know carnal.
> *


Im not invited??? :dunno:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 07:04 PM~14266574
> *Thanks Chris. It's a 1962 pontiac Catalina.    :biggrin:
> *


damn locs must be nice to pull out them wagons like nada :wow:


----------



## chris mineer

that wagon is bad ass biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 22 2009, 07:33 PM~14266888
> *Im not invited???  :dunno:   :0  :biggrin:
> *


You got an open invatation fucker, u don't need to ask. You should of been here like 2 week's ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 22 2009, 07:37 PM~14266926
> *damn locs must be nice to pull out them wagons like nada :wow:
> *


Thanks homie's.  
Johnny you should know that. We at the chop shop carnal. :biggrin: I got the 65 Impala wagon to do next. The Catalina is all opened and done. wheeeew.


----------



## undead white boy

Who makes the cat wagon?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 22 2009, 08:35 PM~14267600
> *Who makes the cat wagon?
> *


I have no idea, they gave it to me.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 22 2009, 08:32 PM~14267568-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie's.
> Johnny you should know that. We at the chop shop carnal. :biggrin: I got the 65 Impala wagon to do next. The Catalina is all opened and done. wheeeew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno: u aint right bro.im a wagon person too...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:42 PM~14267702
> *I have no idea, they gave it to me.
> *


i wish (they) would give big homie over here a wagon on the strength :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 22 2009, 08:51 PM~14267806
> *hno: u aint right bro.im a wagon person too...... :biggrin:
> *


I got you Carnal. :biggrin:  We both are.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:54 PM~14267844
> *I got you Carnal. :biggrin:   We both are.
> *


I think I got a few more around here some where, Im in the prosses of moving all my models from the office to the shop.


----------



## undead white boy

Hay wait you have more?


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:32 PM~14267568
> *Thanks homie's.
> Johnny you should know that. We at the chop shop carnal. :biggrin: I got the 65 Impala wagon to do next. The Catalina is all opened and done. wheeeew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: SICK :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:32 PM~14267568
> *Thanks homie's.
> Johnny you should know that. We at the chop shop carnal. :biggrin: I got the 65 Impala wagon to do next. The Catalina is all opened and done. wheeeew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is sick carnal 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 22 2009, 09:04 PM~14267964
> *Hay wait you have more?
> *


Thanks for the prop's Homie's.  






yup. but no catalinas, Just Impalas.


----------



## BODINE

damn i love them wagons too


looking GOOD !!!!


----------



## FrameDragger

Whats up bro, you goin to the Gold Coast NNL up in oxnard n a couple weeks?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 22 2009, 11:07 PM~14269316
> *Whats up bro, you goin to the Gold Coast NNL up in oxnard n a couple weeks?
> *


yup we always make it each year. you can roll with us.


----------



## 8-Ball

lukin good biggs. hey man why dont yall ever come to the shows in indy id really like to see that 300 semi and that roadster here at a show.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jun 22 2009, 11:07 PM~14269316-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up bro, you goin to the Gold Coast NNL up in oxnard n a couple weeks?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 PM~14269506
> *yup we always make it each year.  you can roll with us.
> *


What show is this Biggs....Ventura?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 22 2009, 11:47 PM~14269555
> *What show is this Biggs....Ventura?
> *


  you got it toyota.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:54 PM~14269617
> * you got it toyota.
> *


It's been a year already?? We were just up there a couple of months ago.... :dunno:  :420:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:03 AM~14269690
> *It's been a year already?? We were just up there a couple of months ago.... :dunno:    :420:
> *


yup, its that time again. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 12:17 AM~14269769
> *yup, its that time again. :biggrin:
> *


Welp....roadtrip!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:19 AM~14269781
> *Welp....roadtrip!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 22 2009, 11:44 PM~14269527
> *lukin good biggs. hey man why dont yall ever come to the shows in indy id really like to see that 300 semi and that roadster here at a show.
> *


They where talking about having a big show out there, If they do We will be there for sure. The Rig and the roadster have both been retired bro. So they won't be going out to any show. Plus it's a bitch to transport the Rig on the plane.


----------



## mad indian

Hey biggs so when are you going to invite us over to your pad to build man? Are you too good for us little people? Hell if you want we ll take some bbq meat and cook man and answer the message lol


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:56 PM~14267871
> *I think I got a few more around here some where, Im in the prosses of moving all my models from the office to the shop.
> *


ooooooo damn let me know what u workin with


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 11:41 PM~14269506
> *yup we always make it each year.  you can roll with us.
> *


Il probably take u up on that, thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Menace hold me a spot for the oxnard show I'll roll with yall, ill pitch in ona party(gas) lmk whuz crackin!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 23 2009, 06:59 PM~14277278
> *Menace hold me a spot for the oxnard show I'll roll with yall, ill pitch in ona party(gas) lmk whuz crackin!
> *


10-4 homie.  

And Alfred you can come down anytime bro. Just give me a call to make sure im here first. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 10:23 PM~14268827
> *Thanks for the prop's Homie's.
> yup. but no catalinas, Just Impalas.
> *


what years?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 23 2009, 08:19 PM~14278204
> *what years?
> *


60,62,63,64,65.


----------



## betoscustoms

:wave: 

Miss you guys Primo, I will be back soon, just want to finish my 1:1 Bomb, also looking for a new project.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14279669
> *:wave:
> 
> Miss you guys Primo, I will be back soon, just want to finish my 1:1 Bomb, also looking for a new project.
> *


That's firme primo we are all still here. And you are and always will be part of the familia por vida carnal. Handle your real ranfla.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 23 2009, 09:12 PM~14279669
> *:wave:
> 
> Miss you guys Primo, I will be back soon, just want to finish my 1:1 Bomb, also looking for a new project.
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up beto cant wait to see your bomb hooked up so when we go up north and maybe you can give us a ride around town!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14280027
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up beto cant wait to see your bomb hooked up so when we go up north and maybe you can give us a ride around town!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X-2... count me in.


----------



## MARINATE

SUP CHINGON!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2009, 08:48 PM~14289314
> *SUP CHINGON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BUILD!! VERY NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 11:00 PM~14290975
> *NICE BUILD!! VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2009, 09:48 PM~14289314
> *SUP CHINGON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! I WANT ONE APA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

hey bro. I knwo you said you might be rollin to AZ in July. Just wonderin around when that might be.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 24 2009, 11:24 PM~14291235
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! I WANT ONE APA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OOOOHHH shit!!!!! Santiago saw the pic. Better check that pacemaker old man!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 24 2009, 11:26 PM~14291247
> *OOOOHHH shit!!!!! Santiago saw the pic. Better check that pacemaker old man!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14279179
> *60,62,63,64,65.
> *


how much for a 62 wagon jefe


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 25 2009, 05:48 AM~14289314
> *SUP CHINGON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice scratchbuilded chick, how much for one resin?  











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 25 2009, 02:52 PM~14296936
> *how much for a 62 wagon jefe
> *


They are not for sale homie.  Thay are part of my to build collection.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 04:14 PM~14298061
> *They are not for sale homie.    Thay are part of my to build collection.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

LOVE THE PAINT JOB ON THAT BUILD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AJ128

[/quote]

A BIGGS WHATS UP !! IVE NEVER SEEN THIS ONE IN YOUR DISPLAY CASE
YOU HOLDIN OUT ON THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

>


A BIGGS WHATS UP !! IVE NEVER SEEN THIS ONE IN YOUR DISPLAY CASE
YOU HOLDIN OUT ON THE HOMIES :biggrin:
[/quote]
this one is not in my display case, but in my bed room. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> A BIGGS WHATS UP !! IVE NEVER SEEN THIS ONE IN YOUR DISPLAY CASE
> YOU HOLDIN OUT ON THE HOMIES :biggrin:


this one is not in my display case, but in my bed room. :biggrin: 
[/quote]

man if a old man like me messed with that the obit would read he came and went at the same time :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but Mr B you're starting to get up there in years just a little bit and homie I think she would put one on you ajax would'nt scrub off !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> this one is not in my display case, but in my bed room. :biggrin:


man if a old man like me messed with that the obit would read he came and went at the same time :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but Mr B you're starting to get up there in years just a little bit and homie I think she would put one on you ajax would'nt scrub off !!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Having all them young girls is what keep's me young. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> man if a old man like me messed with that the obit would read he came and went at the same time :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> but Mr B you're starting to get up there in years just a little bit and homie I think she would put one on you ajax would'nt scrub off !!! :biggrin:


Having all them young girls is what keep's me young. :biggrin:  
[/quote]
I hear ya big man !! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

You know how we do it my brother.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 25 2009, 12:26 AM~14291247
> *OOOOHHH shit!!!!! Santiago saw the pic. Better check that pacemaker old man!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH PUCKER!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2009, 09:48 PM~14289314
> *SUP CHINGON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: i see your builds are getting better hope its not a static build thow homie you might knock parts off of it :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

SUP CHINGON!








[/quote]


there's enough plastic on that front end for me to work with....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> SUP CHINGON!


there's enough plastic on that front end for me to work with....... :biggrin:
[/quote]
Hell yeah, Im still a big kid at heart. I love playing with plastic. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2009, 10:37 AM~14082601
> *thanks bro got it.
> I found 2 big bodys that I got from beto they should work.  :biggrin: Also got to send stuff to Chris M and Gilbert R. This Friday all will go out. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou

wheres are GRAND POOH BAH? we're not worthy :wave: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:01 AM~14377375
> *Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14377375
> *Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is sick as hell!!!!!! Great work Tribal!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14377375
> *Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








.....speechless.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 08:01 PM~14377375
> *Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them Aoshima wheels look great *color matched*.....


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14377375
> *Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is bad ass


----------



## Mr Biggs

I will tell him homie's.  

I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14378135
> *I will tell him homie's.
> 
> I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick flames big dog


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 4 2009, 12:54 AM~14378152
> *sick flames big dog
> *


Gracias homie.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14378146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i would like to take painting lessons :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14377375
> *Tribeldogg just stopped by to show me his project Sabotage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14378135
> *I will tell him homie's.
> 
> I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Getting better and better man. What happened to the first one?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 03:48 AM~14378135
> *I will tell him homie's.
> 
> I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful work bigg homie!!!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 01:48 AM~14378135
> *I will tell him homie's.
> 
> I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That flame job looks awesome man.What did you use on the bumpers?I'm just wondering because I have the same kit.


----------



## youcantfademe

looks like foil....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 4 2009, 10:23 AM~14379562
> *That flame job looks awesome man.What did you use on the bumpers?I'm just wondering because I have the same kit.
> *


Thanks for all the props homies.  

A'N'E I used bare-metal foil on the bumper bro. :biggrin: 

Boss the first one is still right here in a box. Got to keep for momentum. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:36 PM~14379971
> *Thanks for all the props homies.
> 
> A'N'E I used bare-metal foil on the bumper bro. :biggrin:
> 
> Boss the first one is still right here in a box. Got to keep for momentum. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Biggs.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 03:51 AM~14378146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ass flames.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 4 2009, 11:46 AM~14380050
> *sweet ass flames.
> *


THANKS BIG DOG.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL......HAVE A GOOD 4TH CARNAL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2009, 12:10 PM~14380178
> *LOOKING GOOD CARNAL......HAVE A GOOD 4TH CARNAL
> *


SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY CARNAL.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Happy 4th primo thanks again for all the help yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 4 2009, 12:42 PM~14380322
> *Happy 4th primo thanks again for all the help yesterday!!!!!
> *


----------



## mad indian

Hey biggs happy 4th of july to you and the other big builders out there hey let me know when you have another get together so I can take my prodjects to work on. Even willie and lobo have something to work on to. Keep building. Late mad indian


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14378135
> *I will tell him homie's.
> 
> I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice looking biggs, smooth paint.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 11:36 AM~14379971
> *Boss the first one is still right here in a box. Got to keep for momentum. :biggrin:
> *


Well that first flame job was clean as hell to man. Great work homie


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14378135
> *I will tell him homie's.
> 
> I got some clear on my 55 sportsman tonight. This is my 3rd flame job. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man thats sik homie. I got one coming along similar , but not as nice as this LOL  . Wat ya for the interior????? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro, the flames look really wicked!!!!! Hope you had a great 4th.


----------



## harborareaPhil

TTT


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice work Brother... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

as always. top notch bro.


----------



## badgas

DA THING COME IN 1/12 SCALE MAN O MAN DA a BAD IN a GOOD WAY PAINT JOB :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowridermodels

looks good carnal!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the props guy's.  

Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the 
( DREAM KILLER )


----------



## MKD904

Putting it down like always...beautiful job.

PM me your number, I only have your old one from your last company...


----------



## truscale

Nomad's lookn' good anthony.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Mike and Eric. :biggrin: 

Pm sent.


----------



## youcantfademe

thats bad ass......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 13 2009, 04:49 PM~14461266
> *thats bad ass......
> *


Thanks My brother.  

Just need to BMF it and clear it. And that would be it for the body. Now on to the frame and finish the engine. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Excellent work!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 04:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Damn homie. That is throwin down to the max with that paint job. That is just sick as hell man.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fuckin ugly.































j/k bro.very nice work.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 05:21 PM~14461623
> *Thats fuckin ugly.
> j/k bro.very nice work.
> *


THANKS GUY'S.  

WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE PAN........IT GET'S EVEN UGLYER. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 06:32 PM~14461741
> *THANKS GUY'S.
> 
> WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE PAN........IT GET'S EVEN UGLYER. :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

looking good antoooooonio  :biggrin: coming out nice bro


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 04:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sick as hell bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

My chiropractor is DON BONEAPART or i can allways send U a kit.
MAN YOUR PAINT IS KILLER!


----------



## old low&slo

hey Mr B 
the dream killer is looking bad as hell man !!
do you do the art work yourself like this one and the 300 or do you have someone else ???
cause however does it has some real talent. just curious as I have artists in my family but I cant draw a friggin stick figure lol .


----------



## darkside customs

Looks killer bro!! I like that!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 13 2009, 06:05 PM~14462054
> *hey Mr B
> the dream killer is looking bad as hell man !!
> do you do the art work yourself like this one and the 300 or do you have someone else ???
> cause however does it has some real talent. just curious as I have artists in my family but I cant draw a friggin stick figure lol .
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS MY BROTHERS.

OLD LOW & SLOW, YES BROTHER, IT'S MAINLY STENCLE, THEN THE REST IS JUST ADDING THE DETAIL. BUT IT'S ALL AIRBRUSH NO DECAL BY ME.


----------



## BiggC

:0 Thats sick man!! :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The paint on the nomad is sik.Great job as always Biggs.


----------



## FrameDragger

Nomad looking good brother , need to learn how to do some of that stuff on some of my truck builds LOL :biggrin:.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 13 2009, 08:24 PM~14463835
> *Nomad looking good brother  , need to learn how to do some of that stuff on some of my truck builds LOL  :biggrin:.
> *


As you keep coming by it will brother. In due time.  

Thanks homie's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

mockup on the wheels :biggrin: i can't wait to see that color pop under clear


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14464190
> *mockup on the wheels  :biggrin: i can't wait to see that color pop under clear
> *


Once I get the BMF on It will be cleared. IT WILL POP.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 08:57 PM~14464313
> *Once I get the BMF on It will be cleared. IT WILL POP.
> *


I just bought some BMF online. Thx for the site homie!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14464190
> *mockup on the wheels  :biggrin: i can't wait to see that color pop under clear
> *


THE PLASTIC WHEELS FOR THIS RIDE ARE WITH BOB DUDEK, HE IS MAKING THEM OUT OF ALUMINUM FOR ME. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14464343
> *I just bought some BMF online. Thx for the site homie!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 13 2009, 08:24 PM~14463835
> *Nomad looking good brother  , need to learn how to do some of that stuff on some of my truck builds LOL  :biggrin:.*


THIS WAS DONE BY THE LITTLE KID NEXT DOOR RIGHT NOW, ALL I DID WAS THE M.C.B.A. WRITTING AND TAPE WORK . SHE WANTED THE BUILDING TO LOOK LIKE IT DOES AT NIGHT.


----------



## Bos82

That is nice!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14464425
> *THIS WAS DONE BY THE LITTLE KID NEXT DOOR RIGHT NOW, ALL I DID WAS THE M.C.B.A. WRITTING AND TAPE WORK . SHE WANTED THE BUILDING TO LOOK LIKE IT DOES AT NIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM!!!! bro that looks killer. Yea I will definately b coming by to learn more


----------



## Mr Biggs

She is only 6yrs old too.


----------



## FrameDragger

Wow even more impressive :cheesy: , I got a lot of catching up to do LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome homie..... keep the hobby alive.....


----------



## Smallz

:wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Everything looking good in here bro. But where's my Martha at????? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

dammmmmmmmn not bad for a 6yr old


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2009, 09:21 PM~14464639
> *awesome homie..... keep the hobby alive.....
> *


yup the are lil bad ass kids around the neighbor hood who are always getting in trouble. So I told all of them if they do good I would tech them how to aibrush with the gun not the spay can on wall's. We have built a few models together.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2009, 09:23 PM~14464673
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  Everything looking good in here bro. But where's my Martha at????? :biggrin:
> *


That girl done fucked up. She got knocked up from some older low life fool with nothing to offer. 3 month's prego now, and on welfare.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:31 PM~14464749
> *That girl done fucked up. She got knocked up from some older low life fool with nothing to offer. 3 month's prego now, and on welfare.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14464826
> *:nosad:
> *


Even after all that shit we talked to her about.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:48 PM~14464945
> *Even after all that shit we talked to her about.
> *


U can lead a horse to water but u can't make em drink!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14464970
> *U can lead a horse to water but u can't make em drink!
> *


Yup. There is only so much we can teach them. We are not there parents, they got to learn the hard way I guess. We lost one, but im trying to save the other 4.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:53 PM~14465013
> *Yup. There is only so much we can teach them. We are not there parents, they got to learn the hard way I guess.  We lost one, but im trying to save the other 4.
> *


good to hear you are trying to help out though man. Too many kids go without direction in life in today's society. Seems like the youth is heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14465039
> *good to hear you are trying to help out though man. Too many kids go without direction in life in today's society. Seems like the youth is heading in the wrong direction.
> *


With all this myspace, computers and other shit going on they are more vulnerable then ever. these kids now a day have no respect and a mouth on them too.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 10:01 PM~14465105
> *With all this myspace, computers and other shit going on they are more vulnerable then ever.  these kids now a day have no respect and a mouth on them too.
> *


Yup. Everything is different today. Battles are fought online rather than man to man in life now. I think the internet has really mixed everyone together and so many kids today get involved in shit they really should not be around with their background. Too many book worms thinkin they are thugs today.


----------



## bigdogg323

shit i hear biggs my bro inlaw already dropped out of school and wats fucked up about he thinks its kool cause he seen his bro do it to so he thinks shit i'll do it the whole are dropouts to thats how fucked society is getting i thank the lord my son don't think that way thats kool wat ur doing biggs keep it up bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 13 2009, 10:10 PM~14465207
> *shit i hear biggs my bro inlaw already dropped out of school and wats fucked up about he thinks its kool cause he seen his bro do it to so he thinks shit i'll do it the whole are dropouts to thats how fucked society is getting i thank the lord my son don't think that way  thats kool wat ur doing biggs keep it up bro
> *


I feel you bro. I was born and raised in the projects. But that don't give anyone an excuse for being a fuck up. Life was hard growing up and I did what I had to do to make it out alive.


----------



## FrameDragger

Hell yeah there are too many kids going in the wrong direction. I know Im only 18, so I cant say too much, but I aint involved in any messed up shit like that. And I say that model building is my drugs LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 10:18 PM~14465322
> *I feel you bro. I was born and raised in the projects. But that don't give anyone an excuse for being a fuck up. Life was hard growing up and I did what I had to do to make it out alive.
> *


I know what you mean bro. Shit, I did alot of fucked things over the years. I'm grateful to have a great girl and good friends that help me to keep my shit straight and outta trouble.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14465391
> *I know what you mean bro. Shit, I did alot of fucked things  over the years. I'm grateful to have a great girl and good friends that help me to keep my shit straight and outta trouble.
> *


amen brother who hasnt but we all grew out of it


----------



## tribel dogg

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:53 PM~14465013
> *Yup. There is only so much we can teach them. We are not there parents, they got to learn the hard way I guess.  We lost one, but im trying to save the other 4.
> *


easy, dr phil!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 12:01 AM~14465105
> *With all this myspace, computers and other shit going on they are more vulnerable then ever.  these kids now a day have no respect and a mouth on them too.
> *



preach it primo! I totally agree! way to much mouth :rant:, the computer age is killin'em!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 14 2009, 07:57 AM~14467988
> *easy, dr phil!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 14 2009, 08:57 AM~14467988
> *easy, dr phil!
> *


Well basicly I am. I'm still an LVN.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 01:12 PM~14470177
> *Well basicly I am.  I'm still an LVN.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

I JUST GOT THIS FLYER FROM ONE OF MY HOMIES. HE SAID ITS A GOOD SHOW. I MIGHT GO CHECK IT OUT, THE ADDRESS IS ON THE FLYER. JUST A LIL GET AWAY. AND I DON'T THINK THEY GOT MODELS.


----------



## mcloven

hey biggs im back in cali


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 07:33 PM~14461082
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>
> NOW THATS SWEET! :0 *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 14 2009, 03:04 PM~14472251
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>
> NOW THATS SWEET! :0 </span>
> *


THANKS BRO.  
I should have it ready for Toledo. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 06:10 PM~14472321
> *THANKS BRO.
> I should have it ready for Toledo. :biggrin:
> *




hey bigg homie, when is the toledo show?

i wanna start to plan on makein it out this year


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 02:37 PM~14471881
> *I JUST GOT THIS FLYER FROM ONE OF MY HOMIES. HE SAID ITS A GOOD SHOW. I MIGHT GO CHECK IT OUT, THE ADDRESS IS ON THE FLYER. JUST A LIL GET AWAY. AND I DON'T THINK THEY GOT MODELS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See now that is a tempting show. Im on vacation and ya just had to go and post a flyer up


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 14 2009, 03:18 PM~14472423
> *See now that is a tempting show. Im on vacation and ya just had to go and post a flyer up
> *


And the best part is, it's free. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2009, 03:14 PM~14472371
> *hey bigg homie, when is the toledo show?
> 
> i wanna start to plan on makein it out this year
> *


The Toledo show was moved to Sulvainia, OH on Oct the 3rd and 4th. On the 3rd is the show and the 4th is a big model swap meet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 06:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yep yep! That's gonna be sick!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 14 2009, 03:26 PM~14472537
> *Yep yep! That's gonna be sick!
> *



Thanks homie.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 03:21 PM~14472452
> *And the best part is, it's free. :biggrin:
> *


Free is always good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the hood is peeking at it to :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! THEIR GOING TO SHIT THEM SELFS WHEN YOU SET IT DOWN ON THE TABLE


----------



## RaiderPride

wassup, how's the 63 wagon going?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 05:25 PM~14472527
> *The Toledo show was moved to Sulvainia, OH on Oct the 3rd and 4th. On the 3rd is the show and the 4th is a big model swap meet.
> *


so who all is coming and how long is everyone staying? Usually what the model club in my area does is book a bunch of rooms, drive up friday and come back either sunday night or monday morning


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2009, 11:22 PM~14478574
> *wassup, how's the 63 wagon going?
> *


Back in the box. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 14 2009, 11:35 PM~14478671
> *so who all is coming and how long is everyone staying? Usually what the model club in my area does is book a bunch of rooms, drive up friday and come back either sunday night or monday morning
> *


I think it's going to be Me, Santiago, Chris619 and Darkside. We will be there for 3 day's.


----------



## caprice on dz

cool beans, the 60 impala hopper is finally done just no pics yet. getting ready to start on my 67 continental that I should have finished in time


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 01:33 AM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Stunning work bro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 15 2009, 01:07 AM~14479122
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Stunning work bro!!
> *


Thanks bro. 
I want to have it ready for the SD show but that might not happen.  If I do I will have to cut alot of corners, and I really don't want to do that.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 14 2009, 06:25 PM~14472527
> *The Toledo show was moved to Sulvainia, OH on Oct the 3rd and 4th. On the 3rd is the show and the 4th is a big model swap meet.
> *





thanks brother  i really wanna try and make a show this year, hopefully this is the show


----------



## MC562

THE NOMAD IS LOOKING KILLER HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 15 2009, 01:22 AM~14478940
> *I think it's going to be Me, Santiago, Chris619 and Darkside. We will be there for 3 day's.
> *


HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE SHOW GUY'S


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST BOOKED THE HOTEL AT THE HAMPTON INN AND SUITES IN TOLEDO  WERE GOING TO BE ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY FROM THE SHOW :biggrin: I HAVE TO TALK WITH THE GUYS ABOUT THE FLIGHT COST


----------



## mcloven

nice paint


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 15 2009, 11:24 AM~14482113
> *JUST BOOKED THE HOTEL AT THE HAMPTON INN AND SUITES IN TOLEDO   WERE GOING TO BE ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY FROM THE SHOW :biggrin:  I HAVE TO TALK WITH THE GUYS ABOUT THE FLIGHT COST
> *


I got my money ready. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14461082
> *Thanks for all the props guy's.
> 
> Here is one more sneek peak of whats to come from the
> ( DREAM KILLER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking Good Biggs



don v
El Chuco


----------



## harborareaPhil

sent you a pm bro...


my 63' will hopefully be done soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 15 2009, 02:25 PM~14484102
> * sent you a pm bro...
> my 63' will hopefully be done soon.... :biggrin:
> *


Got it dog.  
Im glad you liked what was in the pacage, and it work's for you. :biggrin: 



Gracias Don V.


----------



## FrameDragger

Whats up big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 17 2009, 10:09 PM~14509001
> *Whats up big dawg  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE CHILLING WITH mARY maRK


----------



## FrameDragger

Cool bro, yea same here jus waiting for some stuff to dry, and for it to be daylight so I can start painting again LOL


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2009, 10:16 PM~14509046
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE CHILLING WITH mARY maRK
> *


damn, too much Alpha Males in that shop :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 17 2009, 10:26 PM~14509141
> *damn, too much Alpha Males in that shop :biggrin:
> *


THE TESTOSSTERONE ZONE. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better get some bitches in that mix quick.... shit gonna get weird :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST WAITING ON THE BUILDOFF TO BEGIN. SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PULL THIS OUT AND START MESSING WITH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:30 PM~14554728
> *JUST WAITING ON THE BUILDOFF TO BEGIN. SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PULL THIS OUT AND START MESSING WITH IT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet another Big Rig! Cant wait to see what you come up with big homie!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:30 PM~14554728
> *JUST WAITING ON THE BUILDOFF TO BEGIN. SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PULL THIS OUT AND START MESSING WITH IT.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 300 part 2? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 07:34 PM~14554768
> *:0 300 part 2?  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DARKSIDE AND CHRIS.

MAYBE BRO BUT IN 1/16 SCALE. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:50 PM~14554919
> *THANKS DARKSIDE AND CHRIS.
> 
> MAYBE BRO BUT IN 1/16 SCALE.  :biggrin:
> *


that's gonna be nice nice primo!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14554766
> *Sweet another Big Rig! Cant wait to see what you come up with big homie!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 08:50 PM~14554919
> *THANKS DARKSIDE AND CHRIS.
> 
> MAYBE BRO BUT IN 1/16 SCALE.  :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BIGG BRO


----------



## undercoverimpala

so far so good primo lets make this bitch do something drive lift and light up???????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 08:27 PM~14555255
> *so far so good primo lets make this bitch do something drive lift and light up???????
> *


Thanks my brothers. 

You know how we do it.


----------



## undercoverimpala

eso es todo primo!!!!!! i have a couple more and some electronics as well


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 22 2009, 08:36 PM~14555349
> *eso es todo primo!!!!!! i have a couple more and some electronics as well
> *


After work stop by primo. Need to make this baby lay and light up. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 08:49 PM~14555519
> *After work stop by primo. Need to make this baby lay and light up. :biggrin:
> *


I get off at 10 and i open tomorrow but i get off early so ill roll down tomorrow that will give me a chance to get some of the stuff we will need to make that thing into and r/c big rig killer


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14555519
> *After work stop by primo. Need to make this baby lay and light up. :biggrin:
> *



OOOOHHHH SHIT!!! IT'S ON NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

I am sure that rig will be sick as usual Biggs.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 12:12 AM~14557155
> *I am sure that rig will be sick as usual Biggs.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

couple more parts to go...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 23 2009, 01:35 PM~14561599
> * couple more parts to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good Dog. Can't wait to see it when it's all together


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 23 2009, 10:37 AM~14559977
> *
> *


Thanks guy's.

I will do my best to not disapoint.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 23 2009, 12:35 PM~14561599
> * couple more parts to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that roof looks coo! me likes :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2009, 02:59 PM~14561859
> *Thanks guy's.
> 
> I will do my best to not disapoint.
> *


I HAVE EXTRA PARTZ BRO!! SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## RaiderPride

wassup in the Shop? what happened with the 63 wagon?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14561599
> * couple more parts to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

so whats next from the chop shop biggs


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 23 2009, 11:09 PM~14567166
> * what happened with the 63 wagon?
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 26 2009, 04:43 PM~14587207
> *so whats next from the chop shop biggs
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Get all your trophie's whyle you can.


----------



## undercoverimpala

that looks good with the clear on it primo!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:32 PM~14619337
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Get all your trophie's whyle you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs

MOCKED UP.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Fuk im going to start building model planes LOL damb primo this will be a very hard car to beat at the shows!!!!!!!!! Talk about a show stopper.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 29 2009, 04:44 PM~14619491
> *Fuk im going to start building model planes LOL damb primo this will be a very hard car to beat at the shows!!!!!!!!! Talk about a show stopper.......
> *


( DREAM KILLER )


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:46 PM~14619510
> *( DREAM KILLER )
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14619440
> *THAT IS BADASS BIGG DAWG!!*


----------



## BiggDeee

Looks SICK! Who Painted it Roger???  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 29 2009, 04:58 PM~14619678
> *Looks SICK! Who Painted it Roger???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM I TOLD YOU NOT TO SAY ANYTHING> :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee

:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 29 2009, 04:58 PM~14619678
> *Looks SICK! Who Painted it Roger???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL what a dick!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Thats a sick ass paint job!! I'd love to learn how to do that.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.


----------



## lowridermodels

that wagon is gonna kill'em all big bro!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Anthony.


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i dont even know what to say...anyone want to buy 675 kits cause i quit :angry: lol all i can say is DAMN!!!!!!!! :angry:   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUY'S.  

and dyz customs, Thats a great complement homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 29 2009, 05:00 PM~14619702
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't make me call you out bro. :angry: 











































Fucker..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

That Wagon is Wild......All can say is "WOW"


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 will this be in TOLEDO??????


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14631458
> *:0 will this be in TOLEDO??????
> *


WILL IT?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 30 2009, 05:38 PM~14631458
> *:0 will this be in TOLEDO??????
> *


Yes it will homies.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


insane paint job big dogg


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 05:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!
DREAM KILLER IS RIGHT!!! CAN'T WAIT TO LAY DOWN THE LOW ROD NEXT TO IT AT THE SHOW IN OHIO!! DAM BIGG BRO, YOU JUST SET THE BAR A BIT HIGHER AND IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 29 2009, 06:54 PM~14619623
> *THAT IS BADASS BIGG DAWG!!
> *


* X 2 ! THIS IS MEAN AS HELL ! *


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SPEECHLESS..................:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 30 2009, 10:17 PM~14633766
> *SPEECHLESS..................:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Homies.  
Im working on the engine right now on both the Elco and 55. The Elco will be done this weekend, and the 55 for rout 66.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 09:48 PM~14634163
> *Thanks Homies.
> Im working on the engine right now on both the Elco and 55.  The Elco will be done this weekend, and the 55 for rout 66.
> *


I can bet the motor on the 55 will b jus as sick as the car . Im thinking of some graphic schemes that I would like to practice on some of my trucks lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT, that is hella wicked!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 01:40 AM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BADASSSS!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the props Homie's. 

Getting some work done on the 55 and Elco right now. Got to go get a fresh batch of clear.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 04:12 PM~14640331
> *Thanks for the props Homie's.
> 
> Getting some work done on the 55 and Elco right now. Got to go get a fresh batch of clear.
> *


what kinda clear do you use :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2009, 03:43 PM~14640689
> *what kinda clear do you use  :biggrin:
> *


RM DIMONT. 4 TO 1 TO 1.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

eh biggs, quick question - what did you do the pinstriping with? are they decals or actually painted on? thx homie ---- nice car by the way


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 31 2009, 04:39 PM~14641242
> *eh biggs, quick question - what did you do the pinstriping with?  are they decals or actually painted on?  thx homie  ---- nice car by the way
> *


The pinstrip is pure ONE SHOT and was done by one of the baddest pinstrippers/ artist around and who is one of my mentors. he paid me a visit to the chop shop the other night. He wanted to bless my ride with it. So I told him go right ahead. It's YASU of Japan he was here in the U.S. for the last few day's with my compa Alex taking care of some busniess. He took a single hair from one of his brush's and did the whole car. Just watching him was crazy. :0 



















And here are the old school rooster tails.


----------



## Bos82

thats insane man. Some crazy ass skills there homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 05:04 PM~14641424
> *thats insane man. Some crazy ass skills there homie.
> *


Yup, and not one slip or fuckup. And he did it all in one pass. :0


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 DAMN!


----------



## ptman2002

stripes look sick man. nice detail.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 05:08 PM~14641443
> *Yup, and not one slip or fuckup. And he did it all in one pass. :0
> *


Thats one bad azz homie right there. I think it is sick that he bleesed your ride like that too.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 05:49 PM~14641760
> *Thats one bad azz homie right there. I think it is sick that he bleesed your ride like that too.
> *


Yup. some real nice work. The other good pinstripper friend I had, chose some fake ass friends over a life long homie, who would have done anything for him and did. OH well his loss. With friends like that, who needs enemies.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 05:58 PM~14641840
> *Yup. some real nice work.  The other good pinstripper friend I had, chose some fake ass friends over a life long homie, who would have done anything for him and did. OH well his loss. With friends like that, who needs enemies.
> *


U got a point dawg. Shit happens for a reason though bro n u must be better off without homeboy round today.


----------



## MC562

NICE


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKS FIRME BIG BRO!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey biggs 55 is looking mighty sweet bro wat kind of interior ur going with stock or custom bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Frank. It's going to be custom, with the all fiberglass look


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 07:10 PM~14642547
> *Thanks FrankM It's going to be custom, with the all fiberglass look
> *


How u do a fiberglass look?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 07:12 PM~14642563
> *How u do a fiberglass look?
> *


It's just making everything smooth with paint. Like they do in the show cars.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 07:25 PM~14642688
> *It's just making everything smooth with paint. Like they do in the show cars.
> *


oh ok... my bad.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 07:39 PM~14642800
> *oh ok... my bad.
> *


It's all good bro, Never feel bad for asking.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14642969
> *It's all good bro, Never feel bad for asking.
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 04:01 PM~14641410
> *The pinstrip is pure ONE SHOT and was done by one of the baddest pinstrippers/ artist  around and who is one of my mentors. he paid me a visit to the chop shop the other night. He wanted to bless my ride with it. So I told him go right ahead. It's YASU of Japan he was here in the U.S. for the last few day's with my compa Alex taking care of some busniess. He took a single hair from one of his brush's and did the whole car. Just watching him was crazy. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the old school rooster tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuuukkkk! :0 

that is some crazy ass skill! props to homie!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 06:01 PM~14641410
> *The pinstrip is pure ONE SHOT and was done by one of the baddest pinstrippers/ artist  around and who is one of my mentors. he paid me a visit to the chop shop the other night. He wanted to bless my ride with it. So I told him go right ahead. It's YASU of Japan he was here in the U.S. for the last few day's with my compa Alex taking care of some busniess. He took a single hair from one of his brush's and did the whole car. Just watching him was crazy. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the old school rooster tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM CARNAL!! THEY HAVE NO CHANCE ON RECOVERING THIER TITLE IN OHIO BIGG BRO!!! WEST COAST REP'N M.C.B.A. FUCKER!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DID YOU HAVE PINSTRIPE THE VALVE COVERS CARNAL? OR ANY PART OF THE FRAME? JUST BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

very nice bro ..... :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 67

Damn Biggs, that 55 is gonna be Bad Ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 05:01 PM~14641410
> *The pinstrip is pure ONE SHOT and was done by one of the baddest pinstrippers/ artist  around and who is one of my mentors. he paid me a visit to the chop shop the other night. He wanted to bless my ride with it. So I told him go right ahead. It's YASU of Japan he was here in the U.S. for the last few day's with my compa Alex taking care of some busniess. He took a single hair from one of his brush's and did the whole car. Just watching him was crazy. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the old school rooster tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the pix of him doing it bro.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick bro.who did murals :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 05:01 PM~14641410
> *He took a single hair from one of his brush's and did the whole car. Just watching him was crazy. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the old school rooster tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is just sick right there biggs, that is a Dream Killer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the props guys  
I got to pick up the clear today so I can lay it down on the wagons belly and frame. 
Johnny all mural work was done by me brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Didn't wan't to do this but everything for this car is chrome and ready to be assembled.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2009, 11:05 PM~14650165
> *Didn't wan't to do this but everything for this car is chrome and ready to be assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what car??!!!


----------



## Smallz

What r u doing with that bucket ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 1 2009, 11:07 PM~14650179
> *what car??!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2009, 11:11 PM~14650197
> *:dunno:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 1 2009, 11:13 PM~14650202
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


Don't get mad, just take a guess?????????????????????


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14650210
> *Don't get mad, just take a guess?????????????????????
> *



i say its the wagon


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:15 PM~14650213
> *i say its the wagon
> *


I was thinkin the same thing. I doubt you dipped a flame job......?


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2009, 11:27 PM~14650277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y???


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 1 2009, 11:29 PM~14650288
> *Y???
> *


cuz when your a pimp you do what ever the fuck you want LOL......................


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2009, 11:27 PM~14650277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am sure round two is gonna knock some fools out.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:30 PM~14650296
> *cuz when your a pimp you do what ever the fuck you want LOL......................
> *


U should try pimping ur hands to build. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 1 2009, 11:31 PM~14650301
> *I am sure round two is gonna knock some fools out.
> *


 :biggrin: You know it.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 1 2009, 11:39 PM~14650337
> *U should try pimping ur hands to build. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will starting next week..... read my topic...... brother biggs the dream killer is fuken killer bro im loving the pin striping. thats the next thing i would love to learn to do...........


----------



## Bos82

Just no wide hooks. Might catch a bystander!!! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2009, 11:24 AM~14646566
> *Thanks for the props guys
> I got to pick up the clear today so I can lay it down on the wagons belly and frame.
> Johnny all mural work was done by me brother.  :biggrin:
> *


ooooo damn for real....super sick bro.that shit GO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 2 2009, 08:41 AM~14651415
> *ooooo damn for real....super sick bro.that shit GO :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homies.  

I will have the Elco finished up by today.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2009, 02:27 AM~14650277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know the feeling :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 05:35 PM~14654070
> *i know the feeling :uh:
> *


I hear you loud and clear on that one Gary. the only good thing is none of the body work or hinges get messed up when I do it this way. It all come's right off with a tooth brush.  Unless i have urethain or undercoat, then we got a lil problem.


----------



## harborareaPhil

newbie question .... what do you use chemical?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 4 2009, 01:24 AM~14668815
> *newbie question .... what do you use chemical?
> *


I just use EASY-OFF Professional Fume free Max. The Blue can. It works like a charm Phil.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 12:26 PM~14672742
> *I just use EASY-OFF Professional Fume free Max. The Blue can. It works like a charm Phil.
> *


does that work on any automotive type of paint, i use it on the model spray cans, but not sure about auto paint??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2009, 01:30 PM~14672786
> *does that work on any automotive type of paint, i use it on the model spray cans, but not sure about auto paint??
> *


yup. the wagon is automotive paint with inercoat clear on top. it took it off.


----------



## 408models

then it should work ok my resin truck, i have automotive clear on it, but it got wrinkled. will that be ok to use on it??


----------



## badgas

Ha BIGGS

Was on lowdown ceration. Now i have a face to go with the name. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2009, 02:28 PM~14673412
> *then it should work ok my resin truck, i have automotive clear on it, but it got wrinkled. will that be ok to use on it??
> *


Yup. Thats the resin wagon in the pond. :biggrin: Just make sure you don't let the EASY-OFF dry up. Check it every few hrs or so and re spray as needed.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 4 2009, 03:41 PM~14674087
> *Ha BIGGS
> 
> Was on lowdown ceration. Now i have a face to go with the name. :thumbsup:
> *


Those pics where when I was 60 lbs heavier. here is a new one, the new me. I still got another 50 lbs to go. :0


----------



## badgas

50lb. U be MR. biggs :biggrin: man U look good.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 4 2009, 03:58 PM~14674257
> *50lb. U be MR. biggs :biggrin: man U look good.
> *


Thanks bro. 
My brother made me a bet, if i where to drop 100 lbs by new years he would give me 1,000 bucks on the spot. That's all I needed to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 07:05 PM~14674329
> *Thanks bro.
> My brother made me a bet, if i where to drop 100 lbs by new years he would give me 1,000 bucks on the spot. That's all I needed to hear.  :biggrin:
> *


Man i.ll DROP A BADY for a 1,000 buck!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 4 2009, 04:10 PM~14674385
> *Man i.ll DROP A BADY for a 1,000 buck!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


That's what im trying to do. the first 50 was no problem, it's the second 50 that is getting hard.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 04:50 PM~14674185
> *Those pics where when I was 60 lbs heavier. here is a new one, the new me. I still got another 50 lbs to go.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY CAVRON!!!! KOOL HAT!!  LOOKING SLIM FLACKO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 4 2009, 04:18 PM~14674493
> *HEY CAVRON!!!! KOOL HAT!!   LOOKING SLIM FLACKO!!
> *


Back in the mid to high 40"s de pantalones. No more 50"s..... :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14674474
> *That's what im trying to do. the first 50 was no problem, it's the second 50 that is getting hard.
> *



congrats on the first 50, how did you do it? and for how long?


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 4 2009, 04:35 PM~14674633
> *congrats on the first 50, how did you do it? and for how long?
> *












:0 :0 :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 4 2009, 04:35 PM~14674633
> *congrats on the first 50, how did you do it? and for how long?
> *


It was not that easy. most of it was work stress. and the other part was not eating or drinking anything with sugar or bread and tortillas. and occasionaly Smallz brought down his crack pipe and try to get me to hit that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14674949
> *It was not that easy. most of it was work stress. and the other part was not eating or drinking anything with sugar or bread and tortillas.  and occasionaly Smallz brought down his crack pipe and try to get me to hit that shit.  :biggrin:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## undercoverimpala

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

how much u weigh to begin with ?

im 5ft 8 and 248 i just wanna drop like 35-45 

but hard to get motivated to do it :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 4 2009, 05:48 PM~14675379
> *how much u weigh to begin with ?
> 
> im 5ft 8 and 248 i just wanna drop like 35-45
> 
> but hard to get motivated to do it  :angry:
> *


It's hard dog. I have had a Bally's membership for the last 5 years and have only been there a few time's. You just got to get up and do it by yourself. I used to go wit a few homies and one by one they dropped out. Then eventualy I dropped out. I guess you got to say fuck it and take at least a hr a day to do it. if not it will never happen.


----------



## BODINE

yeah 10 years ago i was like 24 and working out with a friend and he moved to cali

i stopped going 

when i started i was 155lbs lol..in 2 mon ths i went to 205 and got up to 290 bench ....but the 50lbs in 2 months was all muscle i WAS looking buff lol


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 02:50 PM~14674185
> *Those pics where when I was 60 lbs heavier. here is a new one, the new me. I still got another 50 lbs to go.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale carnal where you been hiding her at????..haha j/k. looking good homie! i've been hitting the gym my damn self. cholestrol was 266!!! supposed to be 190 or less!! dr. put me on lipitor for 6 weeks and that shit dropped to 140!! now i just have to keep it up.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I love them fine young rucas dog, they keep me young.  I had the same shit but it was cause of work. pure stress bro. my cholestrol and blood pressure is good it was my sugar level, it was almost 500 :0 so I had to drop that shit fast. Now all is back to normal but it's hard to keep it that way. The only way is stay away from all the good shit.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 4 2009, 09:29 PM~14677117
> *orale carnal where you been hiding her at????..haha j/k. looking good homie! i've been hitting the gym my damn self. cholestrol was 266!!! supposed to be 190 or less!! dr. put me on lipitor for 6 weeks and that shit dropped to 140!! now i just have to keep it up.
> *


like 4 months ago they checked my cholesterol it was 342 

but i havent been back yet i gotta get appointment


----------



## 8-Ball

congrats biggs i myself have started workin out. and funny thing is we both have the same weight goal dropo 100 lbs. but id rather have ur prize mine is a sound system for my suburban


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 04:04 PM~14674949
> *It was not that easy. most of it was work stress. and the other part was not eating or drinking anything with sugar or bread and tortillas.  and occasionaly Smallz brought down his crack pipe and try to get me to hit that shit.  :biggrin:
> *




ha ha ha. peer pressure is a mutha!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 4 2009, 09:25 PM~14677823
> *ha ha ha.   peer pressure is a mutha!
> *


ME AND THE OWNER OF THE COMPANY GOT IN TO IT REAL BAD, SO I WAS JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO FIRE ME. IT TOOK THEM 3 MONTHS TO GET THE NERVE TO DO IT. BY THEN I WIPED OUT MY COMPUTER GOT ALL MY E-MAIL WITH ALL THE CROCKED SHIT THEY WHERE DOING AND CLEANNED OUT MY OFFICE. SO WHEN THE TIME CAME TO LET ME GO I WAS READY. THEY HAD A REAL NICE BILL TO RE KEY THE WHOLE FACILITY, FIX THE MAIN SERVER DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO IT :biggrin: AND CHANGE ALL THE COMPANY PASSWORDS AND ACCESS CODES. I GUES THEY FORGOT I WAS THE FACILITY MGR WITH ACCESS TO EVERYTHING.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 08:02 PM~14677545
> *I love them fine young rucas dog, they keep me young.   I had the same shit but it was cause of work. pure stress bro. my cholestrol and blood pressure is good it was my sugar level, it was almost 500  :0 so I had to drop that shit fast. Now all is back to normal but it's hard to keep it that way. The only way is stay away from all the good shit.
> *


I HEAR THAT MAN!! IN THE 6 WEEKS I WAS ON THE MEDS AND 1500 CALORIE A DAY DIET I DROPPED 15 lbs!! I THOUGHT THAT WAS GOOD FOR 6 WEEKS. BUT THE COUNTING CALORIES WAS A BITCH CUZ AFTER LUNCH I WAS AT 1200 AND WAS LIKE "SHIT WTF AM I GONNA EAT FOR DINNER THATS 300 CALS??"..LOL. BUT I STOPPED DRINKING FOR THOSE 6 WEEKS AND MAN I FELT AND SAW THE DIFFERENCE. I HAD TO STOP MAKING THOSE LATE NIGHT "SNACK" TRIPS WITH THE HOMIE!!..LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 01:28 AM~14679647
> *ME AND THE OWNER OF THE COMPANY GOT IN TO IT REAL BAD, SO I WAS JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO FIRE ME. IT TOOK THEM 3 MONTHS TO GET THE NERVE TO DO IT.  BY THEN I WIPED OUT MY COMPUTER GOT ALL MY E-MAIL WITH  ALL THE CROCKED SHIT THEY WHERE DOING AND CLEANNED OUT MY OFFICE. SO WHEN THE TIME CAME TO LET ME GO I WAS READY. THEY HAD A REAL NICE BILL TO RE KEY THE WHOLE FACILITY, FIX THE MAIN SERVER DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO IT  :biggrin:  AND CHANGE ALL THE COMPANY PASSWORDS AND ACCESS CODES. I GUES THEY FORGOT I WAS THE FACILITY MGR WITH ACCESS TO EVERYTHING.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! FUCKERS!!!! SO THAT WAY THEY'LL LEARN


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 12:28 AM~14679647
> *ME AND THE OWNER OF THE COMPANY GOT IN TO IT REAL BAD, SO I WAS JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO FIRE ME. IT TOOK THEM 3 MONTHS TO GET THE NERVE TO DO IT.  BY THEN I WIPED OUT MY COMPUTER GOT ALL MY E-MAIL WITH  ALL THE CROCKED SHIT THEY WHERE DOING AND CLEANNED OUT MY OFFICE. SO WHEN THE TIME CAME TO LET ME GO I WAS READY. THEY HAD A REAL NICE BILL TO RE KEY THE WHOLE FACILITY, FIX THE MAIN SERVER DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN TO IT  :biggrin:  AND CHANGE ALL THE COMPANY PASSWORDS AND ACCESS CODES. I GUES THEY FORGOT I WAS THE FACILITY MGR WITH ACCESS TO EVERYTHING.
> *




Fuckn Mexican.........lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 07:47 PM~14675985
> *It's hard dog. I have had a Bally's membership for the last 5 years and have only been there a few time's. You just got to get up and do it by yourself. I used to go wit a few homies and one by one they dropped out. Then eventualy I dropped out. I guess you got to say fuck it and take at least a hr a day to do it. if not it will never happen.
> *



do your thing big homie ive been hitting the gym to bro i got to do something or meet the fate my grandmother and my mother did gone at 50 years old thats too early for me bro im gonna keep checking on you homie


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 10:40 PM~14689888
> *do your thing big homie ive been hitting the gym to bro i got to do something or meet the fate my grandmother and my mother did gone at 50 years old thats too early for me bro im gonna keep checking on you homie
> *


Make sure you do everything to beat that fate dawg. Health is an issue for alot of people today. I know I went from slim, muscles, and in the best shape while in the Marine Corps. It also beat my azz up. Now I am just adding on the pounds, but cant find the motivation to change anything though.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 5 2009, 10:43 PM~14689904
> *Make sure you do everything to beat that fate dawg. Health is an issue for alot of people today. I know I went from slim, muscles, and in the best shape while in the Marine Corps. It also beat my azz up. Now I am just adding on the pounds, but cant find the motivation to change anything though.
> *


i done gained 15 lbs since i got laid off in april.puts me @5'11'' 265lbs  my tio got a pacemaker at 39..... shit got me worried.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 5 2009, 11:04 PM~14690088
> *i done gained 15 lbs since i got laid off in april.puts me @5'11'' 265lbs     my tio got a pacemaker at 39..... shit got me worried.......
> *


I hear you guy's. I need to lose 50 more just to be safe. I wan't to live pass 44. My pop died at 87 and grandma 90. so we got a strong blood line, I hope.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14690106
> *I hear you guy's. I need to lose 50 more just to be safe. I wan't to live pass 44. My pop died at 87 and grandma 90. so we got a strong blood line, I hope.
> *



FOOL If I can Do it I know you can! I dropped 50 lbs since Feb. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 5 2009, 11:20 PM~14690222
> *FOOL If I can Do it I know you can! I dropped 50 lbs since Feb.  :biggrin:
> *


***** my big ass can't run like I used too. It's all about the bike in the gym.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 5 2009, 11:43 PM~14689904
> *Make sure you do everything to beat that fate dawg. Health is an issue for alot of people today. I know I went from slim, muscles, and in the best shape while in the Marine Corps. It also beat my azz up. Now I am just adding on the pounds, but cant find the motivation to change anything though.
> *



yea johny on hear 408nut always says what the fuck happened to you because i was never this big it all went down hill after i got with my lady and working a fucked up graveyard job its very easy to get big and then wonder how the fuck did i get this way ohh yeah good food lots of it :uh: thanks for the faith homie it aint easy but there is no easy solution then hard work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2009, 12:04 AM~14690088
> *i done gained 15 lbs since i got laid off in april.puts me @5'11'' 265lbs    my tio got a pacemaker at 39..... shit got me worried.......
> *



hno:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 11:22 PM~14690230
> ****** my big ass can't run like I used too. It's all about the bike in the gym.
> *



Just do what I did. No rice, tortillas, nothing fryed, no Potatoes, No Soda/BEER, Eating after 6pm and snacking every 2-3 hrs With a big Breakfast to get you started


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 12:26 AM~14690257
> *Just do what I did. No rice, tortillas, nothing fryed, no Potatoes, No BEER, Eating after 6pm and snacking every 2-3 hrs With a big Breakfast to get you started
> *



:0 :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 11:24 PM~14690245
> *yea johny on hear 408nut always says what the fuck happened to you because i was never this big it all went down hill after i got with my lady and working a fucked up graveyard job its very easy to get big and then wonder how the fuck did i get this way ohh yeah good food lots of it :uh: thanks for the faith homie it aint easy but there is no easy solution then hard work
> *


Hell yeah bro, I hear you on that one. When I got out I was 245 with 22"guns and I used to run 12 miles a day. I got with my lady in 97 started working for AAA long hrs, went home to a full 4 course late night meal for years every night then baaaaam, before I knew it I was at 380lbs. now im down to 329.  Pant's went from a 56 to 48. them big man stores can get real expensive.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 11:28 PM~14690271
> *:0  :tears:
> *



You must not know me and how hard that was!! :tears: :tears: :tears: Its all good I drink every now and then now but like before


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 5 2009, 11:26 PM~14690257
> *Just do what I did. No rice, tortillas, nothing fryed, no Potatoes, No Soda/BEER, Eating after 6pm and snacking every 2-3 hrs With a big Breakfast to get you started
> *


You trying to kill us dog. :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:29 AM~14690280
> *Hell yeah bro, I hear you on that one. When I got out I was 245 with 22"guns and I used to run 12 miles a day. I got with my lady in 97 started working for AAA long hrs, went home to a full 4 course late night meal for years every night then baaaaam, before I knew it I was at 380lbs. now im down to 329.   Pant's went from a 56 to 48. them big man stores can get real expensive.
> *



i hear you homie i just dropped 200 bucks at that store for three shirts and a pair of shorts must be all the material that makes it so expensive :uh: and you feel me on the lady thing jokeingly i blame my lady but she agrees lol either way its gota come off when i focus on shit ill make it happen im just getting started and that first few pounds are the eaisest to lose and your right it does get harder


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Aug 6 2009, 12:30 AM~14690286-->
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know me and how hard that was!!  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: Its all good I drink every now and then now but like before
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im on the light beer kick till i can ween myself off lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:30 AM~14690290
> *You trying to kill us dog.  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 11:24 PM~14690245
> *yea johny on hear 408nut always says what the fuck happened to you because i was never this big it all went down hill after i got with my lady and working a fucked up graveyard job its very easy to get big and then wonder how the fuck did i get this way ohh yeah good food lots of it :uh: thanks for the faith homie it aint easy but there is no easy solution then hard work
> *


I remember bein 135 as a teen. Then I went to a 28-29 waste and I was 185. Ripped. Ran the Marines in the morning, worked out at lunch on some more cardio and then 3 hours in the gym at night. Now, I go to work, 3 kids, wifey, online college, wifey works graveyards, and eat once a day, but still gain weight. I drink soda all damn day to keep movin. Still the hardest workin fool in the place, but it hits me every morning I wake up. Sometimes get dizzy and shit dawg. Got a jacked up knee from the Corps and kickboxing. Fucked the back up in Iraq. I am not on meds for anger, anxiety, n shit bro. Seems like I lost control. I got faith in you homie. Now I gotta get that faith in me. Brotha Biggs!!!!!.......Keep up the great work homie. Glad to see you are gettin down in weight n hopefully savin some cash on them jeans now.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14690390
> *I remember bein 135 as a teen. Then I went to a 28-29 waste and I was 185. Ripped. Ran the Marines in the morning, worked out at lunch on some more cardio and then 3 hours in the gym at night. Now, I go to work, 3 kids, wifey, online college, wifey works graveyards, and eat once a day, but still gain weight. I drink soda all damn day to keep movin. Still the hardest workin fool in the place, but it hits me every morning I wake up. Sometimes get dizzy and shit dawg. Got a jacked up knee from the Corps and kickboxing. Fucked the back up in Iraq. I am not on meds for anger, anxiety, n shit bro. Seems like I lost control. I got faith in you homie. Now I gotta get that faith in me. Brotha Biggs!!!!!.......Keep up the great work homie. Glad to see you are gettin down in weight n hopefully savin some cash on them jeans now.
> *


Hell yeah. Ballys love me dog. Been a member for over 5 years and only went around 20 time's.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 6 2009, 12:44 AM~14690390
> *I remember bein 135 as a teen. Then I went to a 28-29 waste and I was 185. Ripped. Ran the Marines in the morning, worked out at lunch on some more cardio and then 3 hours in the gym at night. Now, I go to work, 3 kids, wifey, online college, wifey works graveyards, and eat once a day, but still gain weight. I drink soda all damn day to keep movin. Still the hardest workin fool in the place, but it hits me every morning I wake up. Sometimes get dizzy and shit dawg. Got a jacked up knee from the Corps and kickboxing. Fucked the back up in Iraq. I am not on meds for anger, anxiety, n shit bro. Seems like I lost control. I got faith in you homie. Now I gotta get that faith in me. Brotha Biggs!!!!!.......Keep up the great work homie. Glad to see you are gettin down in weight n hopefully savin some cash on them jeans now.
> *


i hear you homie do your thing itll happen the hardest part is staying with it but once you get going its just as hard to stop and anthony keep it up brotha you got this on lock


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 11:50 PM~14690444
> *Hell yeah. Ballys love me dog. Been a member for over 5 years and only went around 20 time's.
> *


Shit I got a free membership when I lived out there for a year. Never went. I paid $50 when I moved in over here and got a chance to use the gym at the community center for the whole time I live in ANthem. Never went. My pops gots a setup in the garage. never used it. The only workin out I did last year was physical therapy. lol. N I quit that shit and threatened the dude cause he wasnt fixin my back fast enough. :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:50 AM~14690444
> *Hell yeah. Ballys love me dog. Been a member for over 5 years and only went around 20 time's.
> *



i dont know about you homie but 24hour fittness got alot of nice looking motivation there :wow: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 11:52 PM~14690461
> *i hear you homie do your thing itll happen the hardest part is staying with it but once you get going its just as hard to stop and anthony keep it up brotha you got this on lock
> *


I am gonna get on this shit soon. I gotta quit smokin them cigs too.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 11:54 PM~14690465
> *i dont know about you homie but 24hour fittness got alot of nice looking motivation there  :wow:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


Ballys does too. I just get on the bike turn My Ipod on and look at all the nalgas and tetas bouncing right in front of me on the tred mill.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:01 AM~14690512
> *Ballys does too. I just get on the bike turn My Ipod on and look at all the nalgas and tetas bouncing right in front of me on the tred mill.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: looking like this the whole time  :wow:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:01 AM~14690512
> *Ballys does too. I just get on the bike turn My Ipod on and look at all the nalgas and tetas bouncing right in front of me in the Mirror.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 12:06 AM~14690539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not your man boobs puto. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:43 AM~14690693
> *not your man boobs puto. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:49 AM~14690717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Si,,, cabron puto. dominicano.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:22 AM~14690230
> ****** my big ass can't run like I used too. It's all about the bike in the gym.
> *


I hear that one, I'm 26 6' and 375 right now. been hittin the gym 4-5 times a week, 30 min on treadmill, 30 min on bike then hit the weights for 20 min. I was 400 when I started going in may


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14690799
> *I hear that one, I'm 26 6' and 375 right now. been hittin the gym 4-5 times a week, 30 min on treadmill, 30 min on bike then hit the weights for 20 min. I was 400 when I started going in may
> *


How much have you lost. ?


----------



## caprice on dz

25 pounds right now but the first month and a half that I was going to the gym it was only twice a week


----------



## RaiderPride

here you go homie. Just trying to help you out................




























































www.JennyCraig.com




:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 06:05 AM~14691346
> *here you go homie. Just trying to help you out................
> www.JennyCraig.com
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dodgerblue62

a homes , it was real firme seeing you again , we will catch up again this weekend .and oh yeah ive seen every one of this guys works in progress on the computer and in person . to see them up close and see all the detail is fricken killer . stay down with your bad self uffin: .......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 6 2009, 11:16 AM~14693576
> *a homes , it was real firme seeing you again , we will catch up again this weekend .and oh yeah ive seen every one of this guys works in progress on the computer and in person . to see them up close and see all the detail is fricken killer . stay down with your bad self  uffin: .......
> *


Gracias carnal, You know you are always welcome to the chop shop.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

dodgerblue62 ARE YOU GUY'S COMING DOWN TO SAN DIEGO FOR THE SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave: SEE YOU SATURDAY BRO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14698805
> *:wave: SEE YOU SATURDAY BRO.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 08:54 PM~14698832
> *:h5:
> *


AND I'LL SEE JEW TOMORROW AFTERNOON HOWARD.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:buttkick:


----------



## darkside customs

STOP KICKING ****** :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

It's time to get all the 1/24 scale stuff off the desk and put away, And bring the 1/16 scale stuff out. :biggrin: Starting with the Engine.


----------



## Smallz

Start handling it bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 7 2009, 04:48 PM~14706320
> *Start handling it bro.
> *


I'm going to handle it dog.  

All the main aluminum Engine parts are from Bob Dudek, Pullys are made by Erick and some from Bob. This Engine will have a mix of both.


----------



## youcantfademe

pure evil.....


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 04:46 PM~14706302
> *It's time to get all the 1/24 scale stuff off the desk and put away, And bring the 1/16 scale stuff out.  :biggrin: Starting with the Engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killer brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i recognize that skull :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 7 2009, 06:05 PM~14706808
> *Killer brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i recognize that skull  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homies.  
That skull is going to turned into the air cleaner. Thanks primo. :0 Im doing it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

ESTAS CHINGON CARNAL


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 04:46 PM~14706302
> *It's time to get all the 1/24 scale stuff off the desk and put away, And bring the 1/16 scale stuff out.  :biggrin: Starting with the Engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 VERY NICE


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUYS..... :biggrin: 
MAKING THE WIRES AND DISTRIBUTER FROM SCRATCH.  I STILL GOT TO LINE THEM UP JUST RIGHT BEFORE I GLUE THEM IN PLACE.


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## CHR1S619

THATS SICK BIGG DAWG!!!


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 wow..... when i grow up ...... i wanna be like BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Aug 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14707934-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  wow..... when i grow up ...... i wanna be like BIGGS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14707928
> *THATS SICK BIGG DAWG!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIES.....


----------



## BiggC

:0 DAMN!! Look at that engine. VERY nice Brother!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 7 2009, 08:44 PM~14708002
> *:0  DAMN!!  Look at that engine. VERY nice Brother!!
> *


Thanks ny brother.  
I only got 2 good month's left to finish this one. I got to quit bullshitting and finish it. Then the Big Rig for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Well guy's this is it for the night and for the weekend, I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow and sunday. Most of the main parts of the Engine are complete. Now just the little thing like wires, turbo, linkage and so on. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 11:20 PM~14709188
> *Well guy's this is it for the night and for the weekend, I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow and sunday. Most of the main parts of the Engine are complete. Now just the little thing like wires, turbo, linkage and so on.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're killing me bro lol :uh:. Nah looking killer homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 7 2009, 11:27 PM~14709231
> *You're killing me bro lol  :uh:. Nah looking killer homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks West, see you Sunday.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Any closed pics of the Elco??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2009, 12:20 AM~14709188
> *Well guy's this is it for the night and for the weekend, I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow and sunday. Most of the main parts of the Engine are complete. Now just the little thing like wires, turbo, linkage and so on.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BROTHER!! YOUR KILLING THEM WITH THE MOTOR ALONE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 7 2009, 11:39 PM~14709306
> *Any closed pics of the Elco??
> *


----------



## lowridermodels

Looking good carnal! That mo fucka is sweet!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2009, 02:05 AM~14709460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oops i meant of the _finished_ elco, like an outside pic...ya know, how ya did with the orange 61 and the black deuce wagon..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2009, 02:20 AM~14709188
> *Well guy's this is it for the night and for the weekend, I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow and sunday. Most of the main parts of the Engine are complete. Now just the little thing like wires, turbo, linkage and so on.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN...........that engine is badazz Biggs.....im loven all your work....cant wait until the NNL TOLEDO!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## phantomw351

THAT ENGINE IS SICK
:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2009, 01:20 AM~14709188
> *Well guy's this is it for the night and for the weekend, I got a long day ahead of me tomorrow and sunday. Most of the main parts of the Engine are complete. Now just the little thing like wires, turbo, linkage and so on.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many quarts of oil does it take? :biggrin: 

That is outragous homie! It looks so real!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for posting the flyer Phil.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 11 2009, 12:22 PM~14736450
> *How many quarts of oil does it take?  :biggrin:
> 
> That is outragous homie! It looks so real!
> *


Only Mobile 1 in my rides. :biggrin: 

Thanks homie. The engine is almost finished. Just need to add the final little touches like wires, dip stick and a few other goodies to make it right. Then it's off to the frame.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey biggs engine looks saweeta kicks ass bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 11 2009, 12:43 PM~14736664
> *hey biggs engine looks saweeta kicks ass bro
> *


Thanks Frank.


----------



## undercoverimpala

This for you "SANTI" i see you guys had a blast in San Diego i cant believe you guys were so tore up that you let Tribel Dogg stand on top of your wip!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 11 2009, 11:13 AM~14736360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammit, i need to go to this! i already missed a few! anyone here going?


----------



## Mr Biggs

Me for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14739851
> *This for you "SANTI" i see you guys had a blast in San Diego i cant believe you guys were so tore up that you let Tribel Dogg stand on top of your wip!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala

*vatos locos forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 11:10 PM~14742968
> *vatos locos forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CAN'T HAVE NOTHING CLEAN OR NICE BECAUSE OF JEW FUCKERS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 10:10 PM~14742968
> *vatos locos forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Richard took me and Roger on a tour of The 6 levels of Car that where turned in for cash for clunker's. Let me tell you That red cadillac and almost all of them rides there where clean as fuck, What a shame.... :tears: They had nice Big bodys, town cars, A super clean Regal, Some nice MBZ. Dam too much to list. I was like what the fuck, but oh well. I guess they got to find a way to make people spend their money.

Them 2 crazy guys walked the whole level jumping from car to car, like big ass kids.Im just jealous cause I might fall through the roof. :0


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thanks for coming down today primos and kicking it with me at the hale!!!!!when ever you guys want to come over and jump on some more cars im down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 10:56 PM~14743417
> *Thanks for coming down today primos and kicking it with me at the hale!!!!!when ever you guys want to come over and STRIP some more cars im down!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2009, 11:01 PM~14743461
> *:biggrin:
> *


dont let everyone know cabron jump is the code word remember


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 11:03 PM~14743475
> *dont let everyone know cabron jump is the code word remember
> *


Oh shit my bad....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Satiago that cadillac had super clean all leather burgundy Interior. Hint"


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2009, 11:04 PM~14743480
> *Oh shit my bad....... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 11:06 PM~14743498
> *:twak:  :rofl:
> *


Our personal Pick-a-Part.......... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 11 2009, 11:07 PM~14743508
> *Our personal Pick-a-Part.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14743496
> *Satiago that cadillac had super clean all  leather burgundy Interior. Hint"
> *


pinchi biggs! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 11 2009, 11:13 PM~14743554
> *pinchi biggs! :biggrin:
> *


If you need anything now is the time. Talk to Rich. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 11 2009, 11:18 PM~14743577-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you need anything now is the time. Talk to Rich.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some more pics of some of the other rides
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 01:28 PM~14661266
> *here is one section of where we have cars that will be getting crushed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

Man that's a bunch of nice ass rides going to get crushed.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2009, 12:28 AM~14743961
> *Man that's a bunch of nice ass rides going to get crushed.
> *



yeah no kidding. Sad to see some of them go as there are some bitchin rides there.

Reminds me of what i read a couple weeks ago. In Europe they did the same thing cash for clunkers. The took in the cars gave the owners some money then instead of crushing them sold em of again. Wouldnt be a bad thing to do that here either.


----------



## Models IV Life

SO NONE OF THESE CARS CAN BE BOUGHT FROM THE DEALER? SHIT THAT 95-97 LINCOLN STILL LOOKS CLEAN!!!!


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 AM~14747091
> *SO NONE OF THESE CARS CAN BE BOUGHT FROM THE DEALER? SHIT THAT 95-97 LINCOLN STILL LOOKS CLEAN!!!!
> *



nope non can be bought unless they have made certain exceptions. It sucks dont it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 AM~14747091
> *SO NONE OF THESE CARS CAN BE BOUGHT FROM THE DEALER? SHIT THAT 95-97 LINCOLN STILL LOOKS CLEAN!!!!
> *


Nope..... :angry: They drain all the fluids from the Engine then run them till they blow.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14748911
> *Nope..... :angry: They drain all the fluids from the Engine then run them till they blow.
> *


here in MD, the pour this liquid glass chemical in and run till the engine seizes,
pisses me of too cause I saw where someone traded in a mint condition 93 big body with less than 30,000 on it. shit, I woulda gone and taken a $4500 loan to save that one had I know ahead of time


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 13 2009, 01:15 AM~14754738
> *here in MD, the pour this liquid glass chemical in and run till the engine seizes,
> pisses me of too cause I saw where someone traded in a mint condition 93 big body with less than 30,000 on it. shit, I woulda gone and taken a $4500 loan to save that one had I know ahead of time
> *


Yeah I think they pour some kind of silicone into the engine.


----------



## phatras

Congrats.. A picture in scale auto for you.. Its the October 2009 issue..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> Congrats.. A picture in scale auto for you.. Its the October 2009 issue..
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks homie.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2009, 01:17 PM~14759069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.. A picture in scale auto for you.. Its the October 2009 issue..
> *


What show is this from?


----------



## Mr Biggs

Got some clear on the 55 belly and interior.... Thank for the clear Rich.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Nice!! What color is that??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14764367
> *Got some clear on the 55 belly and interior.... Thank for the clear Rich.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BIGGS!!!!! thats sick homie.

I want to paint some shit in the worst way, but im living hours from home, without my supplies, and still dont have a decent airbrush yet ( f_ _king thieves)


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14764418
> *Nice!!  What color is that??
> *


Thanks homies.  


Chris its Candy cobalt blue, over silver base.

and made that suck not being able to paint.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 10:03 PM~14764475
> *Thanks homies.
> Chris its Candy cobalt blue, over silver base.
> 
> and made that suck not being able to paint.
> *


yeah , im trying to save to buy another decent airbrush. after all mine got stolen , I traded a bunch of xmods rc stuff to a guy who ive known for a long time, he was in exchange going to order me an iwata revolution....... its been 3.5 months and he wont return my calls..... so i guess ive been taken again.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 13 2009, 09:06 PM~14764530
> *yeah , im trying to save to buy another decent airbrush. after all mine got stolen , I traded a bunch of xmods rc stuff to a guy who ive known for a long time, he was in exchange going to order me an iwata revolution....... its been 3.5 months and he wont return my calls..... so i guess ive been taken again.
> *


Thats sucks bro. you should try the place I send all the homie's too.

http://www.tcpglobal.com/


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 10:09 PM~14764576
> *Thats sucks bro. you should try the place I send all the homie's too.
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/
> *


thats where I got my last couple brushes from


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 13 2009, 08:32 PM~14763160
> *What show is this from?
> *


NNL east


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2009, 09:13 PM~14764626
> *NNL east
> *


Thanks bro, I forgot to say what show it was from.


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats on the mag coverage brother Biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:21 PM~14764759
> *Congrats on the mag coverage brother Biggs!
> *


Thanks dog.


----------



## DEUCES76




----------



## undead white boy

Some good ass cars gonna be crushed thats fucking shamefull god damn just think our government is paying us to get rid of or old gas drinking cars next they will be taking them without paying us by making them illegal fuckin makes u sick huh.

Sorry for the rant bro your builds are looking badass cant wait to see the nomad done :0 .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 10:36 PM~14765588
> *Some good ass cars gonna be crushed thats fucking shamefull god damn just think our government is paying us to get rid of or old gas drinking cars next they will be taking them without paying us by making them illegal fuckin makes u sick huh.
> 
> Sorry for the rant bro your builds are looking badass cant wait to see the nomad done :0 .
> *


Thanks...  

Yup that sucks. before you know it the cars ain't the only thing they will be taking from us. The government is doing this shit on purpose. Take the time and look at this. It gives me the chillz, And I don't scare easy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


----------



## undead white boy

its pethetic man they are gonna snuff out the american auto's but there is one way around it my friends.


You have to put your cars under a gold standard that makes them a collector's item and well if you are lucky and have a limo or hearse or a car of that magnitude they are a specialty there for are automatically a collectors item.God damn its good to own a hearse :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Biggs

I got some nice pics today, Here is the final shot of the belly pan. now I can start on the Suspension. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 03:01 PM~14771475
> *I got some nice pics today, Here is the final shot of the belly pan. now I can start on the Suspension.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam bro Im liking that :biggrin:. I gotta practice getting that real wet look on a couple of my cars homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 14 2009, 03:08 PM~14771540
> *Dam bro Im liking that  :biggrin:. I gotta practice getting that real wet look on a couple of my cars homie
> *


Next time you come down I will show you.  Give me a call tomorrow afternoon, I will be home all night. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

this is georgous bro!! cant wait to see the finished product!!! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 03:11 PM~14771559
> *Next time you come down I will show you.   Give me a call tomorrow afternoon, I will be home all night.   :biggrin:
> *


Aight cool bro, Il b in rialto for a truck show, but Il hit u up for sure when I get bak, gotta get this 48 convert done LOL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks bro...  


> _Originally posted by modeltech+Aug 14 2009, 03:13 PM~14771587-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is georgous bro!! cant wait to see the finished product!!!  :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok cool just hit me up. Im going to be at the model expo on sunday just to get out of the pad.
> <!--QuoteBegin-FrameDragger_@Aug 14 2009, 03:20 PM~14771664
> *Aight cool bro, Il b in rialto for a truck show, but Il hit u up for sure when I get bak, gotta get this 48 convert done LOL.
> *


----------



## FrameDragger

For sure homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 14 2009, 03:37 PM~14771875
> *For sure homie
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO THE MODEL EXPO?


----------



## DEUCES76

any luck biggs on them caddy kits


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 14 2009, 08:16 PM~14773799
> *any luck biggs on them caddy kits
> *


Nope but he is looking. I seen some a whyle back but i think they are gone. Will know by tomorrow.


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks biggs and ill ship ur kit out to u ok


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 14 2009, 08:24 PM~14773867
> *thanks biggs and ill ship ur kit out to u ok
> *


Cool thanks bro.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 07:52 PM~14773636
> *ARE YOU GOING TO THE MODEL EXPO?
> *


Not gonna be able to make it to that one bro. Next one Il b at is the route 66 show in Sept.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey biggs u still have that 39 body i gave a while back if u do i have another 39 body to trade u for it ok let me know aight :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14774538
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG HOMIE
> *


Gracias bro.  
I still got a long way to go to finish it. But it's getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14774375
> *hey biggs u still have that 39 body i gave a while back if u do i have another 39 body to trade u for it ok let me know aight :biggrin:
> *


I got it here bro. I never sell thing that where givin to me.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 08:34 PM~14774583
> *I got it here bro. I never sell thing that where givin to me.
> *


so wats up ill give u another 39 panel body for it bro ok let me know bro if u wanna trade for it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey, i almost forgot - you guys meeting up tonite at peagasus for meeting you guys have every 3rd sat?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 15 2009, 10:09 AM~14777246
> *hey, i almost forgot - you guys meeting up tonite at peagasus for meeting you guys have every 3rd sat?
> *


Yup it's tonight> SEE YOU THERE.  7PM till 9PM


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2009, 12:41 AM~14775951
> *so wats up ill give u another 39 panel body for it bro ok let me know bro if u wanna trade for it
> *


U gave it to me, I can't charge you. You can have it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 15 2009, 02:58 PM~14779018
> *Yup it's tonight> SEE YOU THERE.  7PM till 9PM
> *



couldn't go cause i had b-day party to attend    

next one - why not every two sats? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 15 2009, 08:36 PM~14781220
> *couldn't go cause i had b-day party to attend
> 
> next one - why not every two sats? :biggrin:
> *


3rd saturday every month. not that many people showed up...hopefully next month the cases will be full of builds on display.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 03:40 PM~14619440
> *MOCKED UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass! glad to see it in person


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 15 2009, 02:59 PM~14779029
> *U gave it to me, I can't charge you. You can have it.
> *


tks bro ill pick it up soon homie n ur not charging me bro wer jus trading ill still give u the other body in case u need it ok


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 13 2009, 01:15 AM~14754738
> *here in MD, the pour this liquid glass chemical in and run till the engine seizes,
> pisses me of too cause I saw where someone traded in a mint condition 93 big body with less than 30,000 on it. shit, I woulda gone and taken a $4500 loan to save that one had I know ahead of time
> *


The other night i saw where a guy traded in a 1985 maserati with only 19,000 original miles to get the $4500.00 loan. He could have sold it for thousands....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey biggs, what time you leaving to go to the expo?


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 5 2009, 10:40 PM~14689888
> *do your thing big homie ive been hitting the gym to bro i got to do something or meet the fate my grandmother and my mother did gone at 50 years old thats too early for me bro im gonna keep checking on you homie
> *


jus stay the way u are fool cause i wont be around when fools pick on u again. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 15 2009, 12:01 AM~14771475
> *I got some nice pics today, Here is the final shot of the belly pan. now I can start on the Suspension.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



F... NICE.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

ey biggs, i was hoping to meet you up their at the expo, i went with the fam and came up on some goodies for me and the fam! fuck it ey, next time bro.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 15 2009, 12:01 AM~14771475
> *I got some nice pics today, Here is the final shot of the belly pan. now I can start on the Suspension.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I never learn doin that wet clear coat :uh: 
Yours looks real tight, really good-looking blue paint with real wet clear :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 16 2009, 03:17 PM~14785073
> *ey biggs, i was hoping to meet you up their at the expo, i went with the fam and came up on some goodies for me and the fam!  fuck it ey, next time bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the props Homies.  

zbstr we only stood there for a whyle. It was mostly Military. We had breakfast walked around for a bit then bounced. Maybe next time homie.


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 16 2009, 06:17 PM~14785073
> *ey biggs, i was hoping to meet you up their at the expo, i went with the fam and came up on some goodies for me and the fam!  fuck it ey, next time bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP L PRES. BIGGS NICE PICK-UP THE ANKYLOSAURUS HADS A 4 LINK RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 16 2009, 03:03 PM~14785320
> *WHAT'S UP L PRES. BIGGS NICE PICK-UP THE ANKYLOSAURUS HADS A 4 LINK RIGHT :biggrin:
> *



lol, thats the one my daughter picked out, she wants to start building


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14785584
> *lol, thats the one my daughter picked out, she wants to start building
> *


ALL RIGHT!!!
MORE BUILDER'S FOR THE HOBBY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WANT TO SEE SO PIC BRO.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

just added a pic on my topic


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 16 2009, 09:55 AM~14783392
> *jus stay the way u are fool cause i wont be around when fools pick on u again. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: you could take to loose a couple hundred pounds also foo just ask your feet if you can still see them :0


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 19 2009, 02:23 AM~14813701
> *:uh: you could take to loose a couple hundred pounds also foo just ask your feet if you can still see them  :0
> *


***** i can see my feet. :roflmao: the problem i have is dickdo.....my stomache sticks out more then my dick do :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 19 2009, 08:55 AM~14815126
> ****** i can see my feet. :roflmao:  the problem i have is dickdo.....my stomache sticks out more then my dick do :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hey man, Every good tool needs a shed....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 19 2009, 09:24 AM~14815451
> *Hey man, Every good tool needs a shed....
> *


Stop trying to make excuses for having a little one. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool 67

Biggs loaned me his Cadi for a museum exhibit a while back. Here's a pic I took of it sittin on the trunk of my Homies Cadi.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 19 2009, 01:25 PM~14818110
> *Biggs loaned me his Cadi for a museum exhibit a while back. Here's a pic I took of it sittin on the trunk of my Homies Cadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! That reflection is clean!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey biggs wen is a good time i could p/u that body let me know ok


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 19 2009, 02:30 PM~14818780
> *hey biggs wen is a good time i could p/u that body let me know ok
> *


Any time bro. Just call me Im home all day, Been working on the house.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS DEUCES76 FOR THE TRUCK, GOT IN THE MAIL TODAY.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 19 2009, 04:15 PM~14819199
> *Any time bro. Just call me Im home all day, Been working on the house.
> *


shop ? :cheesy: 

just got all my paint done ...total 3 gallons 

now just air duct/vent .... and floor and move in :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 19 2009, 07:35 PM~14821900
> *shop ?  :cheesy:
> 
> just got all my paint done ...total 3 gallons
> 
> now just air duct/vent .... and floor and move in  :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see it done bro. I still got to get mine done.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2009, 01:38 AM~14824783
> *Cant wait to see it done bro. I still got to get mine done.
> *


only thing im waitin to buy to go in after its finished is a big corner desk with lots of shelves ..and some drawers


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Aug 19 2009, 09:42 AM~14815675-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to make excuses for having a little one. :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldskool 67_@Aug 19 2009, 01:25 PM~14818110
> *Biggs loaned me his Cadi for a museum exhibit a while back. Here's a pic I took of it sittin on the trunk of my Homies Cadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im doin a lac almost the same colors.. :rofl:


----------



## rodburner1974

nice worx going on here bro! congrats on the weight losses too! next group photo NNL gonna be -1 ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Aug 20 2009, 10:06 AM~14827078
> *nice worx going on here bro! congrats on the weight losses too! next group photo NNL gonna be -1 ?  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.  
I just got all my aluminum parts in from Uncle Bob. Time to get the rides done.


----------



## youcantfademe

:0


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2009, 06:06 PM~14832184
> *Thanks bro.
> I just got all my aluminum parts in from Uncle Bob. Time to get the rides done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking sick big homie


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 20 2009, 06:27 PM~14832376
> *Looking sick big homie
> *


X2 BRO!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 19 2009, 09:55 AM~14815126
> ****** i can see my feet. :roflmao:  the problem i have is dickdo.....my stomache sticks out more then my dick do :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ur stupid :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 20 2009, 10:40 PM~14835279
> *ur stupid :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: It's just more to love Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

sup biggs :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey biggs sorry bro if i havent called. ill hit up 2maro for sure homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

Since I got the aluminum stuff for my other lil build, I decided to make the leafspring from brass along with the bracket's from scratch. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

SICK!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 09:01 PM~14844222
> *SICK!!!
> *


Thanks carnal.  
So this way I can sodder it all together. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2009, 01:12 AM~14845871
> *Thanks carnal.
> TOP NOTCH BUILDING FROM THE TEACHER!!     *


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks primo.  

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

damn biggs lookin good  bro that shit looks badass homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2009, 01:16 AM~14845903
> *Thanks primo.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED BIG BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 22 2009, 12:18 AM~14845916
> *damn biggs lookin good   bro that shit looks badass homie
> *


thanks Frank and Santiago. I will have a bunch of goodies on it. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

daaaaaaaamn.... building at the top level for sure..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 22 2009, 12:36 AM~14846002
> *daaaaaaaamn.... building at the top level for sure..... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks my brother.  

This is it for the night brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good Biggs. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

estas cabron mendigo fuck i hate my job i should of been there!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the props my brothers. Itls all good Primo, everyone wil be down tomorrow.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2009, 01:33 AM~14846141
> *Thanks for the props my brothers.  Itls all good Primo, everyone wil be down tomorrow.
> *


and ill be working 12-9 fucken dont even have any cars to sell


----------



## Mr Biggs

Still try and make it primo. I will be up late night.


----------



## twinn

go to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT LOOKS WICKED, BIGGS.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 22 2009, 12:23 PM~14848162
> *THAT LOOKS WICKED, BIGGS.
> *


Thanks homie.  
I got all the front clip done.


----------



## mr68gts

I think you need to soldier tubbing in the holes of the frame now Biggs.
Paul


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2009, 01:43 PM~14848254
> *Thanks homie.
> I got all the front clip done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats gangsta


----------



## BiggDeee

Omg! This is soo amazing know what I'm sayin!!!! There some1 commented on ur car happy now


----------



## undercoverimpala

just got a chance to look at the progress primo i just sold another 3 cars. your wip is looking clean as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I want to thank tribel dogg, Dee, framedagger, c-man, alissa, mad indian, pocahantas, christina and Twinn for coming over to the chop shop today. We had a good build session and dinner. Hope to do it again soon.


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2009, 03:36 AM~14852716
> *I want to thank tribel dogg, Dee, framedagger, c-man, alissa, mad indian, pocahantas, christina and Twinn for coming over to the chop shop today. We had a good build session and dinner. Hope to do it again soon.
> *


Thanks for having us over.its cool being there because its cool hang out with all of you guys and its a good atmosphere and everythings there for all to use. Thanks biggs for opening your pad to us and loaning us all the tools needed for building our rides. Its people like you and the other builders that keep our hobby going strong. Hope to keep having these hangouts and continuing to build with all of you guys at the chop shop. Thanks again, mad indian


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2009, 03:36 AM~14852716
> *I want to thank tribel dogg, Dee, framedagger, c-man, alissa, mad indian, pocahantas, christina and Twinn for coming over to the chop shop today. We had a good build session and dinner. Hope to do it again soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 12:00 AM~14883778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIICE!!!! scrappin the deck on that one main!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 26 2009, 12:02 AM~14883787
> *NIIIICE!!!! scrappin the deck on that one main!!!!
> *


Im trying my best to make that ford look good. I might do something crazy with it.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 12:06 AM~14883813
> *Im trying my best to make that ford look good. I might do something crazy with it.
> *


I am sure you can coe up with some good ideas for it. I have ideas for it but cant friggin explain them. Not sure how it would look either. Thats a tough one though. You got it though!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

make the fenders bigger in front and rear, tub it and put some monster wheels under it  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 26 2009, 12:17 AM~14883852
> *make the fenders bigger in front and rear, tub it and put some monster wheels under it   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 are you hacking my brain.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 25 2009, 11:00 PM~14883778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see alot potencial in this one biggs keep at it :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

that car has a nice side profile already!!!!! looks good on wires.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 26 2009, 12:19 AM~14883862
> *i see alot potencial in this one biggs keep at it  :biggrin:
> *


Im just going to try and finish it in 1 week. I got a 50 truck that's next for the bombas that will be crazy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 25 2009, 09:21 PM~14883866
> *Im just going to try and finish it in 1 week. I got a 50 truck that's next for the bombas that will be crazy.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

lookin smooth boss!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 02:00 AM~14883778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a great subject to build Biggs! I can see it just like you have it sittin' with a Champagne body and dark pearl brown fenders and runnin boards. Put a 5.0 Mustang engine in it. With the "Champagne" color , you could call it -"A Toast To Ridin' ". :biggrin: 

Just a thought.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14887109
> *Thats a great subject to build Biggs! I can see it just like you have it sittin' with a Champagne body and dark pearl brown fenders and runnin boards. Put a 5.0 Mustang engine in it. With the "Champagne" color , you could call it -"A Toast To Ridin' ".  :biggrin:
> 
> Just a thought.
> *


Thanks for the props homies....  

And Trendsetta thats a good idea on the 5.0 engine, I think I got a Revell Super Stallion somewhere around here. :biggrin: Thats the same Engine I put in my blue 32 roadster.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 01:50 PM~14887386
> *Thanks for the props homies....
> 
> And Trendsetta thats a good idea on the 5.0 engine, I think I got a Revell Super Stallion somewhere around here.  :biggrin: Thats the same Engine I put in my blue 32 roadster.
> *


Heck yea! that's the engine I was tryin' to think of(my brain is old) :biggrin: .

With that machinin' that you do , you could do a nasty set-up with the serpintine deal.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 12:00 AM~14883778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 12:00 AM~14883778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    Thats a nice White!!! is it pearl????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 26 2009, 07:09 PM~14891678
> *     Thats a nice White!!! is it pearl????
> *


Its not painted yet homie. Thats the white plastic just scuffed to death. Had to take out all the seam lines and flash. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I could not find the right rims for my ride, so I decided to make my own from 2 set's. 
from this










to this










to this.


----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14892794
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks dog.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14892749
> *I could not find the right rims for my ride, so I decided to make my own from 2 set's.
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro, the 4 and 5th pics look just too sick! keep it up homebro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I like the middle set.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 26 2009, 08:56 PM~14893016
> *I like the middle set.
> *


The middle one has a part of both of them. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14892749
> *I could not find the right rims for my ride, so I decided to make my own from 2 set's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dude the one on the left is the exact depth I need for the rear wheels on my GMC, and the design works too. Now if only I can find something like that for it :uh:. Great work though homie, and that one looks really good for the car


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14892749
> *I could not find the right rims for my ride, so I decided to make my own from 2 set's.
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS BAD ASS ANTHONY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 09:35 PM~14892749
> *I could not find the right rims for my ride, so I decided to make my own from 2 set's.
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14892749
> *I could not find the right rims for my ride, so I decided to make my own from 2 set's.
> from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Anthony. Did you machine the rims? You have the tools now. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_THAT'S FIRME BIGG DAWG!_</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 10:20 PM~14893936
> *Looks good Anthony. Did you machine the rims? You have the tools now. :thumbsup:
> *


yup.... After dissecting your rims that you sent me.  
Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14893485
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks primo and Chris.


----------



## c man

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

HOLY SHIT THAT RIM LOOKS BAD ASS!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 10:41 PM~14894098
> *HOLY SHIT THAT RIM LOOKS BAD ASS!!
> *


Thanks bro.  
Here is the finished product. Now just need to polish them.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:19 PM~14894391
> *Thanks bro.
> Here is the finished product. Now just need to polish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Perfection thats going to set that ride off primo


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14894419
> *Perfection thats going to set that ride off primo
> *


Thanks primo.  
This is the look I was looking for. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:27 PM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 AM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT IS SWEET!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14894485
> *MAN THAT IS SWEET!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks primo.  

Now it time to get"er done. :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Dat Looks Bad Biggs... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14894516
> *Dat Looks Bad Biggs... :0
> *


Gracias Carnal.  
Got to Rep M.C.B.A. to the fullest. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:38 AM~14894501
> *Thanks primo.
> 
> Now it time to get"er done.  :biggrin:
> *



GET"ER DOOOOONNNNNEEEE!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:47 PM~14894560
> *
> GET"ER DOOOOONNNNNEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14894548
> *Gracias Carnal.
> Got to Rep M.C.B.A. to the fullest.  :biggrin:
> *


*M.C.B.A FOR LIFE PRIMO!!!!!! RIDE OR DIE YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14894570
> *M.C.B.A FOR LIFE PRIMO!!!!!! RIDE OR DIE YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 27 2009, 12:48 AM~14894570
> *M.C.B.A FOR LIFE PRIMO!!!!!! RIDE OR DIE YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN BROTHERS!! M.C.B.A. FOR LIFE ESE!! FAMILIA TILL THE DAY I DIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:56 PM~14894611
> *AMEN BROTHERS!! M.C.B.A. FOR LIFE ESE!! FAMILIA TILL THE DAY I DIE
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

:biggrin: hey biggs...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 08:27 AM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks very very clean bro! :0
Nice work, cant wait to see it finished!



Nice work harborareaPhil, Im gonna build 62 real soon, when I get the package :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 27 2009, 04:07 AM~14895320
> *Looks very very clean bro! :0
> Nice work, cant wait to see it finished!
> Nice work harborareaPhil, Im gonna build 62 real soon, when I get the package :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.  
Phil is that rag going to have custom paint like your 63.....? looking good brother.


----------



## harborareaPhil

might just do a simple paintjob 

kinda working on two models at once...

nomad looks tight bro...


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 01:27 AM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship: :0


----------



## caprice on dz

looking real biggs, I think I,m gonna have to get a bigger card for my camera, I see there's gonna be a lotta quality stuff in Ohio to take pics of


----------



## badgas

Like the rims is that hiw low u like it to be.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:19 AM~14894391
> *Thanks bro.
> Here is the finished product. Now just need to polish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have matching tires ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14902450
> *Like the rims is that hiw low u like it to be.
> *


Yes sir. :biggrin: 

And BODINE I just noticed that. I got all the matching tire dog. Good looking out.


----------



## DEUCES76

ride is lookin sick biggs cant wait to see it finished


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:27 PM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks sick homie, really clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn big dogg that is clean as hell
i done shit myself when i seen it WOW 
close ups on the murals?


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:27 PM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW that is some awsome work. Everything on this car screams awsome. From the wheels to the interior to that awsome paint job. Keep up to good work bro


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice looking Ride Biggs

Are those your sleeves. ?? Excuse my dumbness is this 1/16 ??


don v


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 28 2009, 12:59 PM~14911140
> *Nice looking Ride Biggs
> 
> Are those your sleeves. ?? Excuse my dumbness is this 1/16 ??
> don v
> *


Its all good bro. yes I made the sleeves on laith. as for the ride it's 1/16 bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Aug 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14904513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ride is lookin sick biggs cant wait to see it finished
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 10:03 PM~14905159
> *That looks sick homie, really clean :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by undead white [email protected] 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14905208
> *damn big dogg that is clean as hell
> i done shit myself when i seen it WOW
> close ups on the murals?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sdrodder_@Aug 28 2009, 12:31 PM~14910814
> *WOW that is some awsome work. Everything on this car screams awsome. From the wheels to the interior to that awsome paint job. Keep up to good work bro
> *


Thanks for all the props guy's...


----------



## undercoverimpala

:wave: :wave: whats up primo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 04:41 PM~14913946
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up primo!!!!!!!!!
> *


Aque en la compania trbajando en mi carrittos. que puess primo.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 28 2009, 04:44 PM~14913988
> *Aque en la compania trbajando en mi carrittos. que puess primo.
> *


log on to gmail


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 28 2009, 04:51 PM~14914056
> *log on to gmail
> *


k


----------



## Mr Biggs

Me and Undercoverimpala got bored, so we decided to make a 1/25 scale working light bar on the fly. This is what we came up with. It has the motion knob, both side hinges to mount under dash and plays to the music. This was made in 20 min. Give us some time and it will look even nicer.  I got one part of the video uploaded. 2 more to follow. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Second Video. :biggrin: much cleaner.


----------



## undercoverimpala

here is the video from my phone primo!!!


----------



## Kirby

yall be listenin to some love songs together n shit? :scrutinize: 


Just kiddin! Thats sweet, whats the back/rest of it look like? Any details on how ya'll made it? and most importantly what car you gonna put it in??


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 29 2009, 12:47 AM~14917825
> *here is the video from my phone primo!!!
> 
> *


LOOKS TIGHT AS FUCK BUT WHY WERE YOU MOVING THE BATTERY AROUND IN CIRCLES??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 29 2009, 02:26 AM~14917884
> *yall be listenin to some love songs together n shit?  :scrutinize:
> Just kiddin! Thats sweet, whats the back/rest of it look like? Any details on how ya'll made it?  and most importantly what car you gonna put it in??
> *


Its all sealed up. the only thing out the back are the wires. We will show a how too soon. as for the love songs thats some rare oldies. need those to relax the mind.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 29 2009, 02:45 AM~14917903
> *LOOKS TIGHT AS FUCK BUT WHY WERE YOU MOVING THE BATTERY AROUND IN CIRCLES??
> *


it was getting hot. all them bulbs draw some power. once we get it down packed we will show you how its done. Remember this was a spare of the momment thing. we put it together in 20 min. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2009, 01:54 AM~14917912
> *it was getting hot. all them bulbs draw some power.  once we get it down packed we will show you how its done. Remember this was a spare of the momment thing. we put it together in 20 min.  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!! :biggrin: LOOKS SICK THOUGH!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE FINAL PRODUCT!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 29 2009, 02:57 AM~14917913
> *ORALE!! :biggrin: LOOKS SICK THOUGH!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE FINAL PRODUCT!
> *


They will be easy to make, we might just make a few to sell, once we get enough supplies. this is just stuff I had laying around. And thanks carnal.


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14904513
> *ride is lookin sick biggs cant wait to see it finished
> *


Thanks DEUCES.
It shouldn't be too much longer before it's done. Just need to make a few tweeks and hopefully I can make the Toledo show.


----------



## DEUCES76

ur goin to kill the comption out there with that ride


----------



## darkside customs

WHATS UP BROTHA :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 09:01 PM~14923304
> *ur goin to kill the comption out there with that ride
> *


That's my plan bro.  

What up James.


----------



## darkside customs

NOTHIN MUCH BRO. JUST CHILLING AT THE PAD.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i was watching the video and then i seen undercoverimpala and then i jumped out of my chair and was scared!!!! just messing witcha primo!!! i need oa few for my 1/16th scale 6trey impalas


----------



## undercoverimpala

Qulero!!!! lol no problem im sure biggs and myself can get hit r done.........


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 29 2009, 11:37 PM~14924069
> *Qulero!!!! lol no problem im sure biggs and myself can get hit r done.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

hey biggs what happend to that custom 2 door 300 u were doin


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14924137
> *hey biggs what happend to that custom 2 door 300 u were doin
> *


Its here. I should be up on the table next, of one I got to finish.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2009, 11:48 PM~14924164
> *Its here. I should be up on the table next, of one I got to finish.
> *


IT'S LIKE AN ASSEMBLY LINE FOR BIGG KUSTOM CREATIONS


----------



## DEUCES76

did u ever finsh that red and white skyline kit


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14924198
> *did u ever finsh that red and white skyline kit
> *


That one is done just sitting in the box. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

oh ok u should post it can i come to the shop if im ever in ur area


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14924299
> *oh ok u should post it can i come to the shop if im ever in ur area
> *


I don't see why not.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14924197
> *IT'S LIKE AN ASSEMBLY LINE FOR BIGG KUSTOM CREATIONS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

here is a test video of the ligts need to get some sodder so i can finish up this job.. let me know what you think???????


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 30 2009, 02:21 AM~14924934
> *
> 
> here is a test video of the ligts need to get some sodder so i can finish up this job.. let me know what you think???????
> *


WICKED BROTHERS!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 30 2009, 10:21 AM~14924934
> *
> 
> here is a test video of the ligts need to get some sodder so i can finish up this job.. let me know what you think???????
> *



YEAAAAAH...


----------



## Siim123

DAAAAAMN!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 04:11 AM~14925081
> *DAAAAAMN!!
> *


Thanks guys.  

I’m here at electronic component depot. And Richard is looking around Radio shack's for the right components to make them work to the music. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 30 2009, 01:06 PM~14927430
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> I’m here at electronic component depot. And Richard is looking around Radio shack's for the right components to make them work to the music.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thats sum crazy shit guys :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
Please make a tutorial too if you can make it work!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 02:22 PM~14927501
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> Please make a tutorial too if you can make it work!
> *


OH, It's going to work.  what I can tell you now, is you can get the right size light at any hobby store in the train section. They are called rice grain and they come in all colors. If you can't find most color's, do what we did. We just dipped the clear light into tamiya clear colors like the ones we use for amber parking lights or rear break lights. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2009, 12:31 AM~14927948
> *OH, It's going to work.   what I can tell you now, is you can get the right size light at any hobby store in the train section. They are called rice grain and they come in all colors. If you can't find most color's, do what we did. We just dipped the clear light into tamiya clear colors like the ones we use for amber parking lights or rear break lights.  :biggrin:
> *


We dont have hobby shops in Estonia but thanks for tip! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 03:56 PM~14928079
> *We dont have hobby shops in Estonia but thanks for tip! :biggrin:
> *


Thank Buddah for the great Internet...... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2009, 01:01 AM~14928105
> *Thank Buddah for the great Internet...... :biggrin:
> *


Yes damn right! :biggrin: 
Just bought bunch of those color changing leds  
http://cgi.ebay.com/50x-3mm-RGB-Rainbow-Fl...34.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2009, 03:05 AM~14917918
> *They will be easy to make, we might just make a few to sell, once we get enough supplies. this is just stuff I had laying around. And thanks carnal.
> *


 :biggrin: I'll take 2


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 30 2009, 01:21 AM~14924934
> *
> 
> here is a test video of the ligts need to get some sodder so i can finish up this job.. let me know what you think???????
> *



that's cool, but can you make mine not so bright!

hurry up so I can finish putting this ride together!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

yeah. This is running off 3 AA batterys, It will be dimmer with only 1 AA.


----------



## kjkj87

That's real nice work, another TOP LEVEL hit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

I dont wife them I one night them ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2009, 07:42 PM~14964427
> *I dont wife them I one night them ..... :biggrin:
> *


  the only way...


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: 

thats SICK


----------



## tequila sunrise

that is the shit!!


----------



## rodburner1974

today's word is SOLDER....dunno what sodder is :biggrin: 

nice work, killer paint on that Nomad!

no....I'm not the grammar police....just a security tard. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 30 2009, 03:15 PM~14928191
> *Yes damn right! :biggrin:
> Just bought bunch of those color changing leds
> http://cgi.ebay.com/50x-3mm-RGB-Rainbow-Fl...34.c0.m14.l1262
> *


 :0 *we just threw out like 100's of those in the pictures, we stock those here at work and were gettign rid of ols projects so alot i mean alot got thrown out.*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 3 2009, 11:23 AM~14970361
> *:0  we just threw out like 100's of those in the pictures, we stock those here at work and were gettign rid of ols projects so alot i mean alot got thrown out.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 . That hurts!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

hey biggs is that what you use? let me know and i can see if we still have some


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 3 2009, 11:33 AM~14970472
> *hey biggs is that what you use? let me know and i can see if we still have some
> *


Yup. call me. And thanks in advance bro.


----------



## Bos82

:wave: :wave: Whats goin on homie??!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:12 AM~14978033
> *:wave:  :wave: Whats goin on homie??!!
> *


Nothing much bro. Doing a lil work on the 55. What's going on with you bro.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:25 AM~14978083
> *Nothing much bro. Doing a lil work on the 55. What's going on with you bro.
> *


Just finished up the engine and interior for my homiez Elco. He had the kit for 5 years and was not gonna do anything with it. Figured I would hook him up.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 4 2009, 12:27 AM~14978092
> *Just finished up the engine and interior for my homiez Elco. He had the kit for 5 years and was not gonna do anything with it. Figured I would hook him up.
> *


I seen it, looks good bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

All the homies need to text me. They fixed my blackberry yesterday and them assholes deleted my contacts. Lucky I had some of my older ones saved but most of the new one's are gone. 

chris. got it bro thanks.  
kirby got it bro thanks  
boss
james
408 nut
rollingdeep408
rollingoldschool got it bro thanks.  
madindian
pancho
rafa
let me go through my stuff to see who else i need.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974+Sep 2 2009, 07:43 PM~14966617-->
> 
> 
> 
> today's word is SOLDER....dunno what sodder is  :biggrin:
> 
> nice work, killer paint on that Nomad!
> 
> no....I'm not the grammar police....just a security tard.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rent-a-cop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Sep 3 2009, 09:51 PM~14978192
> *All the homies need to text me. They fixed my blackberry yesterday and them assholes deleted my contacts. Lucky I had some of my older ones saved but most of the new one's are gone.
> 
> chris. got it bro thanks.
> boss
> james
> 408 nut
> rolling408
> rollingoldschool
> madindian
> pancho
> rafa
> let me go through my stuff to see who else i need.
> *


pm sent


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## youcantfademe

:cheesy:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:48 AM~14978177
> *I seen it, looks good bro.
> *


Thanks man. Tryin to make sure I do something new on every build. THis time around was the seat belts


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 30 2009, 10:21 AM~14924934
> *
> 
> here is a test video of the ligts need to get some sodder so i can finish up this job.. let me know what you think???????
> *


I have a question, what song is in the background :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

The Gap Band-Oops Upside Ya Head


----------



## Siim123

Thanks bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14978192
> *All the homies need to text me. They fixed my blackberry yesterday and them assholes deleted my contacts.
> Lucky I had some of my older ones saved but most of the new one's are gone.
> 
> 
> minidreams. thanks bro got it.
> c-man thanks got it bro.
> framdragger. got it bro thanks
> lowridermodels thanks got it bro.
> chris. got it bro thanks.
> kirby got it bro thanks
> boss
> james got it bro thanks.
> 408 nut
> rollingdeep408
> rollingoldschool got it bro thanks.
> madindian thanks bro got it.
> pocahantus thanks got it.
> pancho thanks bro got it
> rafa
> let me go through my stuff to see who else i need.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil

:wave: uffin: :420:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 5 2009, 12:49 AM~14987127
> *:wave:  uffin:  :420:
> *


What up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

what up Homie....

went by your pad, thought we were all kicking it there tonight....

Shop closed up and co Caddi in the driveway.........


ran into one of your Hynas said you were with your son UndercoverImpala........................










damn, she scared me when she jumped out from under the car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## importmadness

pm me i didnt know if u got my message about the shirts?


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 5 2009, 05:40 PM~14991192
> *pm me i didnt know if u got my message about the shirts?
> *


 :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 12:51 AM~14978192
> *All the homies need to text me. They fixed my blackberry yesterday and them assholes deleted my contacts. Lucky I had some of my older ones saved but most of the new one's are gone.
> 
> chris. got it bro thanks.
> kirby got it bro thanks
> boss
> james
> 408 nut
> rollingdeep408
> rollingoldschool got it bro thanks.
> madindian
> pancho
> rafa
> let me go through my stuff to see who else i need.
> *


pm sent


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 5 2009, 05:36 PM~14991164
> *what up Homie....
> 
> went by your pad, thought we were all kicking it there tonight....
> 
> Shop closed up and co Caddi in the driveway.........
> ran into one of your Hynas said you were with your son UndercoverImpala........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn, she scared me when she jumped out from under the car!!!!!!!!!!
> *


why you getting all mad cabron?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 5 2009, 05:40 PM~14991192
> *pm me i didnt know if u got my message about the shirts?
> *


got it bro. thanks I will be hitting her up on Tues.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2009, 01:32 AM~14987220
> *What up homie.  :biggrin:
> *



working on the duece.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 6 2009, 08:28 PM~14999504
> *working on the duece.... :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it done bro, it's coming out sweet.  
I got a few more week's left on the 55 Nomad before it's done, then it's off to make a dission on what to build next. The Dually crew cab full custom or PeteBilt 359 Big Rig crazy custom. I got to toss a coin for this one. But either way they will both be ready for the new year of shows. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2009, 08:26 AM~15105260
> *Can't wait to see it done bro, it's coming out sweet.
> I got a few more week's left on the 55 Nomad before it's done, then it's off to make a dission on what to build next. The Dually crew cab full custom or PeteBilt 359 Big Rig crazy custom. I got to toss a coin for this one. But either way they will both be ready for the new year of shows. :biggrin:
> *



GREAT IDEA,S


----------



## tatman

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride

Wassup big Homie. U still rolling out to Route 66?

Answer your phone sometime.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 17 2009, 06:24 PM~15112015
> *Wassup big Homie. U still rolling out to Route 66?
> 
> Answer your phone sometime.
> *


A holms I thought you had my back. You don't call me holms. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2009, 12:26 AM~15105260
> *Can't wait to see it done bro, it's coming out sweet.
> I got a few more week's left on the 55 Nomad before it's done, then it's off to make a dission on what to build next. The Dually crew cab full custom or PeteBilt 359 Big Rig crazy custom. I got to toss a coin for this one. But either way they will both be ready for the new year of shows. :biggrin:
> *


I can't wait to see you version of either one.Especially after seeing the 300 Pete.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2009, 09:17 PM~15114220
> *A holms I thought you had my back. You don't call me holms.  :biggrin:
> *



tried calling you, ask Roger. kept getting your message. Waiting for the nextel suscriber...........

:0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 18 2009, 06:34 AM~15116751
> *tried calling you, ask Roger. kept getting your message. Waiting for the nextel suscriber...........
> 
> :0
> *



I get that too, but I thought is was just because I'm white....


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 18 2009, 07:14 AM~15116998
> *I get that too, but I thought is was just because I'm white....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 18 2009, 07:14 AM~15116998
> *I get that too, but I thought is was just because I'm white....
> *



It is...................... :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 16 2009, 08:26 PM~15105260
> *Can't wait to see it done bro, it's coming out sweet.
> I got a few more week's left on the 55 Nomad before it's done, then it's off to make a dission on what to build next. The Dually crew cab full custom or PeteBilt 359 Big Rig crazy custom. I got to toss a coin for this one. But either way they will both be ready for the new year of shows. :biggrin:
> *


revell supposed to be reissuing a Kenworth kit soon... or u could do an Italeri Pete 378


----------



## Models IV Life

FOR THE HOMIE LOOKING FOR PICS OF BIGGS RIG! LOOK HARD HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 30 2009, 01:21 AM~14924934
> *
> 
> here is a test video of the ligts need to get some sodder so i can finish up this job.. let me know what you think???????
> *


THATS NICE.....WILL YOU SELL ME ONE? LOLS?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 26 2009, 05:16 PM~15194558
> *THATS NICE.....WILL YOU SELL ME ONE? LOLS?
> *


You neet to get with Undercoverimpala on that bro, I was just his side kick on making the prototype.


----------



## robs68

thanks....or at least post a _how to build a color bar thread?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15202168
> *thanks....or at least post a _how to build a color bar thread?
> *


Im pretty sure him or Jev will be posting one up soon for you guys.

And thanks Fred.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Ok it's time to stop bullshitting and finish this ride up once and for all. I just got in my second batch of nuts, bolts and 4 link rods and rodends from RB motion.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15211156
> *Ok it's time to stop bullshitting and finish this ride up once and for all. I just got in my second batch of nuts, bolts and 4 link rods and rodends from RB motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15211156
> *Ok it's time to stop bullshitting and finish this ride up once and for all. I just got in my second batch of nuts, bolts and 4 link rods and rodends from RB motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam man :0. Looks sick bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

BAD ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks my brothers.  
But here is what I decided to do. Since I got my building bug back and don't want to loose it. I decided to build all my other builds that I had left on the table for a whyle now. They will get build in the order they where pulled out of the box, some just need interior and engine detail others clear. Here is the first and longest build sitting on my table. It will be done by this weekend. Then followed by the chevylade then the Impalamino and so on. One a week or maybe even two, will have them done by mid Nov. :biggrin: 
#1 71 HEMI CUDA


----------



## youcantfademe

sick...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2009, 11:08 PM~15215370
> *Thanks my brothers.
> But here is what I decided to do. Since I got my building bug back and don't want to loose it. I decided to build all my other builds that I had left on the table for a whyle now. They will get build in the order they where pulled out of the box, some just need interior and engine detail others clear. Here is the first and longest build sitting on my table. It will be done by this weekend. Then followed by the chevylade then the Impalamino and so on. One a week or maybe even two, will have them done by mid Nov.  :biggrin:
> #1 71 HEMI CUDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats whats up primo way to lead by example i guess we all better get to the bench :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 28 2009, 11:29 PM~15215506
> *thats whats up primo way to lead by example i guess we all better get to the bench :0
> *


I can't talk shit if I ain't building shit.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2009, 11:42 PM~15215575
> *I can't talk shit if I ain't building shit.
> *


I agree....I'm in the same boat....deff won't have them done as quick as you, but my list is:

1. 48 Ford
2. 41 Plymouth
3. 41 Willys
4. Crew Cab S-10

Nothing else gets worked on till they are done...the 48 and the 41 will hopefully be done by Victorville and the other 2 before the end of the year.

Can't wait to see all your rides busted out....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2009, 07:00 AM~15216526
> *I agree....I'm in the same boat....deff won't have them done as quick as you, but my list is:
> 
> 1.  48 Ford
> 2.  41 Plymouth
> 3.  41 Willys
> 4.  Crew Cab S-10
> 
> Nothing else gets worked on till they are done...the 48 and the 41 will hopefully be done by Victorville and the other 2 before the end of the year.
> 
> Can't wait to see all your rides busted out....
> *


Thanks guys.  
And Mike I feel you brother. If I dont get them out of the way now I don't think I ever would.


----------



## lowridermodels

the cuda is sick big bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 29 2009, 11:42 AM~15218715
> *the cuda is sick big bro!
> *


Thanks Mark.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2009, 11:08 PM~15215370
> *Thanks my brothers.
> But here is what I decided to do. Since I got my building bug back and don't want to loose it. I decided to build all my other builds that I had left on the table for a whyle now. They will get build in the order they where pulled out of the box, some just need interior and engine detail others clear. Here is the first and longest build sitting on my table. It will be done by this weekend. Then followed by the chevylade then the Impalamino and so on. One a week or maybe even two, will have them done by mid Nov.  :biggrin:
> #1 71 HEMI CUDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: I like this one bro, I jus started another one to get me motivated to finish my truck builds. Just a box stock Saleen mustang :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

'Cuda is going to look awesome when its done.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 29 2009, 07:06 PM~15223075
> *'Cuda is going to look awesome when its done.
> *


Thanks for the props guy's.  

And for you truck lovers, this one is next.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2009, 08:18 PM~15223205
> *Thanks for the props guy's.
> 
> And for you truck lovers, this one is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is goin' to be sik.Is that a caddy-clipped newer bodystyle unibody crewcab?


----------



## darkside customs

SICK!!! Cant wait to see that quad cab done!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Cant wait to see that truck finished. That thang is badass. 
Whats that impalamino u brought up a few pages back? Ive tryed diging thru, but im on my iphone and it sucks at the interwebs sometimes.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2009, 07:18 PM~15223205
> *Thanks for the props guy's.
> 
> And for you truck lovers, this one is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Speechless :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2009, 06:18 PM~15223205
> *Thanks for the props guy's.
> 
> And for you truck lovers, this one is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: i seen this truck in person....all i got to say is.....totaly sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i've always liked the caddy truck !


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks homies.  
once the Cuda is done, the chevylade will be next. I just made the frame for it. Now i just got to decide on the interior and wich way to go with it. Low the Impalamino is the 63 impala with the elco roof and rear tub.


----------



## undercoverimpala

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Hell ya Primo cars are looking pimp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

I remember that 6trey impalamino. Thought it was done tho. I was hope'n it was a camino like im buildin so i could get some pointers. Lol. 

Love ur work tho. Makes us all want to improve.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 12:29 AM~15225774
> *I remember that 6trey impalamino. Thought it was done tho. I was hope'n it was a camino like im buildin so i could get some pointers. Lol.
> 
> Love ur work tho. Makes us all want to improve.
> *


Go look in the build Elco build off, I think you will find what you are looking for there.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Good lookin out homie

badass ride


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 01:25 AM~15225913
> *Good lookin out homie
> 
> badass ride
> *


Thanks homie.  

The El Camino build off 2009 is the one I was talking about. :biggrin: I think the first 10 pages are me.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Yea i seen it. Love that face lift!!! I had afew problems with what to do with my chassie plate where the rear end is, but i think i fixed it with a tub. Lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 01:34 AM~15225931
> *Yea i seen it. Love that face lift!!!  I had afew problems with what to do with my chassie plate where the rear end is, but i think i fixed it with a tub. Lol
> *


Yeah I ran into a few problems too. Just made a cut here and a cut there. But for the most part it came together nice. Good luck on your build Brother.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 01:37 AM~15225935
> *Yeah I ran into a few problems too. Just made a cut here and a cut there. But for the most part it came together nice. Good luck on your build Brother.
> *


Thanks bigg homie. I think i took a little eazier way than u did tho. Thats alot of fab work. If i tryed that it would look like shit. Lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 01:43 AM~15225949
> *Thanks bigg homie.  I think i took a little eazier way than u did tho. Thats alot of fab work. If i tryed that it would look like shit. Lol.
> *


Can't wait to see it bro. It sounds like it's going to be nice.  Yeah it was the first time doing something like that, I was doing it on the fly and in only 4 day's. It was a little over engineered. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 01:49 AM~15225957
> *Can't wait to see it bro. It sounds like it's going to be nice.   Yeah it was the first time doing something like that, I was doing it on the fly and in only 4 day's. It was a little over engineered.  :biggrin:
> *


theres afew pics in my topic there at the end. I just started cuttin the other night. Used a old ford f150 xlt rear of the cab and cut the bed down to fit. Alittle easier.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 01:53 AM~15225966
> *theres afew pics in my topic there at the end. I just started cuttin the other night. Used a old ford f150 xlt rear of the cab and cut the bed down to fit.  Alittle easier.
> *


I will go check it out. Good to see you back and building again bro.  Oh and tell your girl to leave you alone and stick to needle point. Lol :biggrin: She is doing a good job.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 12:08 AM~15225699
> *Thanks homies.
> once the Cuda is done, the chevylade will be next. I just made the frame for it. Now i just got to decide on the interior and wich way to go with it.  Low the Impalamino is the 63 impala with the elco roof and rear tub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one looks really nice and smooth!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 01:58 AM~15225972
> *I will go check it out. Good to see you back and building again bro.    Oh and tell your girl to leave you alone and stick to needle point. Lol  :biggrin:  She is doing a good job.
> *


stay in the kitchen and outta my model room. Lmao.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2009, 02:00 AM~15225976
> *This one looks really nice and smooth!!
> *


Thanks J.  

Most of it's is 80% done, I just had a problem with the paint on the hood. I cant find the touch up paint anywhere, it was a special mix too. Now I cant match it. So now it will sit till I figure something out.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2009, 12:08 AM~15225699
> *Thanks homies.
> once the Cuda is done, the chevylade will be next. I just made the frame for it. Now i just got to decide on the interior and wich way to go with it.  Low the Impalamino is the 63 impala with the elco roof and rear tub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2009, 08:08 PM~15215370
> *Thanks my brothers.
> But here is what I decided to do. Since I got my building bug back and don't want to loose it. I decided to build all my other builds that I had left on the table for a whyle now. They will get build in the order they where pulled out of the box, some just need interior and engine detail others clear. Here is the first and longest build sitting on my table. It will be done by this weekend. Then followed by the chevylade then the Impalamino and so on. One a week or maybe even two, will have them done by mid Nov.  :biggrin:
> #1 71 HEMI CUDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm tryin to get myself into the same program.... besides helpin my son with some stuff, i haven't worked on anything but my 67 Chevelle for the past couple weeks...  trying to commit myself to doin one at a time.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

Got some work done on the Engine. It should be done by sunday.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Just made these tonight. Might have twinn cast them, the tires too. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro the cuda is lookin damn good and that impalamino is sick as hell i love that shit... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 11:08 PM~15246400
> *Just made these tonight. Might have twinn cast them, the tires too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 11:08 PM~15246400
> *Just made these tonight. Might have twinn cast them, the tires too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these look really good primo!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 11:37 PM~15246556
> *these look really good primo!!!!!
> *


X2 cast them!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 08:08 PM~15246400
> *Just made these tonight. Might have twinn cast them, the tires too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know what wheels those are :biggrin: Dog


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 11:08 PM~15246400
> *Just made these tonight. Might have twinn cast them, the tires too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



we need someone to make some artilleries for the bombs homie


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 29 2009, 02:08 AM~15215370
> *Thanks my brothers.
> But here is what I decided to do. Since I got my building bug back and don't want to loose it. I decided to build all my other builds that I had left on the table for a whyle now. They will get build in the order they where pulled out of the box, some just need interior and engine detail others clear. Here is the first and longest build sitting on my table. It will be done by this weekend. Then followed by the chevylade then the Impalamino and so on. One a week or maybe even two, will have them done by mid Nov.  :biggrin:
> #1 71 HEMI CUDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


likes this one...very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2009, 01:39 AM~15246697
> *i know what wheels those are  :biggrin:  Dog
> *


baracuda rims with 48 chev caps?


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 02:27 AM~14894437
> *Thanks primo.
> This is the look I was looking for.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 evertime i see this im like damn!!!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 11:08 PM~15246400
> *Just made these tonight. Might have twinn cast them, the tires too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass work big dogg


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the props homies.  
I got more work done on the Cuda. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## airbrushmaster

I WOULD BUY A SET THOSE ARE SICK...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2009, 07:38 AM~15279140
> *Thanks for all the props homies.
> I got more work done on the Cuda. I will post pictures tomorrow.
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2009, 01:10 PM~15283517
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2009, 01:17 PM~15283587
> *What up homie.
> *


chillin at work. Hey, I'm gonna be at your house at 5am on saterday.. So be awake!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2009, 01:21 PM~15283613
> *chillin at work. Hey, I'm gonna be at your house at 5am on saterday.. So be awake!!  :biggrin:
> *


You can sleep with the dog in his dog house till I get up.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2009, 01:23 PM~15283631
> *You can sleep with the dog in his dog house till I get up.
> *


hahahaha!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

damn bro been busy huh, rides lookin good


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks Smiley. 
I got a lot of unbuilt projects that need some attention. Got to quit bullshitting and build them all.

And Chris you don't have to sleep with the dog, But you got to sleep in the dog house. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2009, 07:05 PM~15286977
> *Thanks Smiley.
> I got a lot of unbuilt projects that need some attention. Got to quit bullshitting and build them all.
> 
> And Chris you don't have to sleep with the dog, But you got to sleep in the dog house. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha!! No thanks. I'll be there around 10 with the Newcastle's in hand bro


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2009, 07:12 PM~15287063
> *hahaha!! No thanks. I'll be there around 10 with the Newcastle's in hand bro
> *


Hey don't forget to bring my m c in case I show up lol


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 6 2009, 08:07 PM~15287711
> *Hey don't forget to bring my m c in case I show up lol
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 30 2009, 02:06 PM~14927430
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> I’m here at electronic component depot. And Richard is looking around Radio shack's for the right components to make them work to the music.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2009, 07:12 PM~15287063
> *hahaha!! No thanks. I'll be there around 10 with the Newcastle's in hand bro
> *


So the build day will have a nice and early start whos bringing the tacos LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger

Wats up home :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Oct 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15288407-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wats up home  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You going to be there this saturday???????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 04:44 PM~15242596
> *MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)
> :biggrin:*


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 09:16 PM~15288528
> *You going to be there this saturday???????
> throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> 
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> CHR1S619
> WonderbreadMAYBE???   :angry:  :biggrin:
> MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)
> :biggrin:
> FRAMEDRAGGER (WES)
> *


Yea for sure bro :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> You going to be there this saturday???????
> throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> 
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> CHR1S619
> *Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:
> *MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)*
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> RaiderPride I'll be there, i'll bring the winecoolers for Biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> You going to be there this saturday???????
> throw up your name if you will be able to make it down........
> 
> UNDERCOVERIMPALA
> CHR1S619
> *Wonderbread*MAYBE???  :angry: :biggrin:
> *MARKY MARK(LOWRIDERMODELS)*
> :biggrin:
> RaiderPride I'll be there, i'll bring the winecoolers for Biggs
> 
> 
> 
> That would be easy to do, just pull them out of your Fridge.
Click to expand...


----------



## RaiderPride

save a Pink Cigar for me Homie............


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Oct 7 2009, 09:41 PM~15298928-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there, i'll bring the winecoolers for Biggs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Oct 7 2009, 09:46 PM~15298985
> *That would be easy to do, just pull them out of your Fridge.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15299034
> *save a Pink Cigar for me Homie............
> *


You should of just got it from the daddy, you where with him all yesturday.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 7 2009, 09:53 PM~15299082
> *You should of just got it from the daddy, you where with him all yesturday.
> *



stop trying to play it off, I saw u making a baby seat for the Nomad....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 7 2009, 09:55 PM~15299101
> *stop trying to play it off, I saw u making a baby seat for the Nomad....
> *


Not me homie, I don't do matrimony I only make macaroni. so don't get it twisted. Your homie is the one with all the kids.  and don't know how to wrap it up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2009, 10:23 AM~15283631
> *You can sleep with the dog in his dog house till I get up.
> *


how is Nuke doin?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2009, 11:47 PM~15299870
> *how is Nuke doin?
> *


He is doing good and getting big bro. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 7 2009, 09:46 PM~15298985
> *That would be easy to do, just pull them out of your Fridge.
> *



yeah, I gotta get them out of my fridge, you two never came and got them......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2009, 01:08 AM~15300199
> *yeah, I gotta get them out of my fridge, you two never came and got them......
> *


I think you got the wrong guys, I'm a NEWCASTLE type of guy.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude thats blacked out !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Whats for sale in the backround that says "not for sale don't even ask"?


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2009, 03:39 PM~15305070
> *Dude  thats  blacked out  !
> *


yup you should try driving that thing at nite!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 8 2009, 04:09 PM~15305290
> *Whats for sale in the backround that says "not for sale don't even ask"?
> *


its a 51 or 52 chevy i cant remember ????? All complete its in a storage yard and the people who own the yard were tired of telling people that the car is not for sale so they threw up the sign!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 04:34 PM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn BIGGS that is sick as f++K!!!! Im planning on grabbing up a Black 07 DTS, around january. I plan to go 20" black wheels, with vogues, and a bit of striping.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2009, 01:51 AM~14978192
> *All the homies need to text me. They fixed my blackberry yesterday and them assholes deleted my contacts. Lucky I had some of my older ones saved but most of the new one's are gone.
> 
> chris. got it bro thanks.
> kirby got it bro thanks
> boss
> james
> 408 nut
> rollingdeep408
> rollingoldschool got it bro thanks.
> madindian
> pancho
> rafa
> let me go through my stuff to see who else i need.
> *



you change your number too much homie im not sure i have the latest one


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THAT LAC IS SIC!!!!!! BLACK ON BLACK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15308613
> *THAT LAC IS SIC!!!!!!  BLACK ON BLACK!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homies. Blk on Blk on Blk.  
Thanks for posting the pics primo.  
Evan i will text you my number bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15308727
> *Thanks for posting the pics primo.
> *


Tu sabes primo i uploaded some pics at work today so i just had to!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15308806
> *Tu sabes primo i uploaded some pics at work today so i just had to!!!!!!!!
> *


Right click save......  
It is now my screen saver. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya BIGGS sick ass ride bro ,,shit if you drove that shit around here you would be pulled over at every block ..lol :biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


f.t.p


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Oct 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15309153
> *f.t.p
> *


Don't hate puto. U know you love them heated and message seats.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15309236
> *Don't hate puto. U know you love them heated and message seats.
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Oct 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15309153
> *f.t.p
> *


HAHAHAHAHAAH [email protected] roger!!!!! LOL


----------



## youcantfademe

THat's a bad bitch . I love the striping and the tags .....


----------



## rodburner1974

yo Biggs....how bout that box art build off on LDC? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn looks sick i love the murdered out look , needs the final fogged lights, with the blue beam lights :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 9 2009, 09:58 AM~15311088
> *damn looks sick i love the murdered out look , needs the final fogged lights, with the blue beam lights :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: HE HAS THE BLUE BEAM LIGHTS ALREADY  IT'S SWEET TO FLY DOWN THE FREEWAY AND EVERYONE GET'S OUT OF THE WAY FOR THE PREZ


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 9 2009, 08:58 AM~15311088
> *damn looks sick i love the murdered out look , needs the final fogged lights, with the blue beam lights :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks homies. all the lights up front are HID 5,000 Artic white. But I cant tint the front covers I would like too, as it is they sweat me for the back and they are not even that dark. I might do the bottom fog and side markers soon.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 10:38 AM~15311873
> *Thanks homies. all the lights up front are HID 5,000 Artic white. But I cant tint the front covers I would like too, as it is they sweat me for the back and they are not even that dark. I might do the bottom fog and side markers soon.
> *



just paint them , mix a lil clear and u can tone it by adding blk paint in the clear , litle by litle until u get the darkness u want, dnt 4 get to bull dog it 1rst :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 9 2009, 11:02 AM~15312067
> *just paint them , mix a lil clear and u can tone it by adding blk paint in the clear , litle by litle until u get the darkness u want, dnt 4 get to bull dog it 1rst :biggrin:
> *


I did the back ones the same way. I dont really get heat from the cops, its only the West covina cops that always fuck with me. I guess they got to make that quoata for the year. I use black smoke with inercoat then clear that with urethain.
They are supposed to be making me some custom head lights ALL BLACK with just the glass clear with angel eyes. It will be in the shop soon for the rear doors to be made suiside.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 11:43 AM~15312323
> *I did the back ones the same way.  I dont really get heat from the cops, its only the West covina cops that always fuck with me. I guess they got to make that quoata for the year. I use black smoke with inercoat then clear that with urethain.
> They are supposed to be making me some custom head lights ALL BLACK with just the glass clear with angel eyes. It will be in the shop soon for the rear doors to be made suiside.
> *



sweet :biggrin: right on it still looks sick though  cops cant really say shit unless u cant c the lights , thats why i mentionedt the blue light but damn all blk on blk :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Cadillac bro, I really love how dark it is!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Pinstripes are awesome!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 9 2009, 12:04 PM~15312482
> *Nice Cadillac bro, I really love how dark it is!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: . Pinstripes are awesome!
> *


Thanks homies.  
I want to make it all blacked out, I got a few stainless pieces left along with the emblems on the trunk that need to be blacked out. All the pinstripping was done by David G. but it will all be gone soon. I plan on re-painting the whole car once the rear doors are done. Most of the interior will be re-done also. I will have black burberry incerts on the doors, headliner and seats. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

caddy looks sweet anthony damn that shit looks badass like the rims more


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 9 2009, 01:22 PM~15313047
> *caddy looks sweet anthony damn that shit looks badass like the rims more
> *


Thanks Frank.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 08:43 AM~15312323
> *I did the back ones the same way.  I dont really get heat from the cops, its only the West covina cops that always fuck with me. I guess they got to make that quoata for the year. I use black smoke with inercoat then clear that with urethain.
> They are supposed to be making me some custom head lights ALL BLACK with just the glass clear with angel eyes. It will be in the shop soon for the rear doors to be made suiside.
> *


 :0 are they gonna shave handles or relocate like the 60s contenentals?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2009, 11:33 PM~15317671
> *:0 are they gonna shave handles or relocate like the 60s contenentals?
> *


relocate them, passenger on the driver and vise versa. I think it will look cleanner with door handles. more classy.  Did you get my pacage ready for shipping?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 08:36 PM~15317690
> *relocate them, passenger on the driver and vise versa. I think it will look cleanner with door handles. more classy.    Did you get my pacage ready for shipping?
> *


exactly..... i like that look much better.... less problems down the road too....
lemme get you a pic.... should be hittin the PO tomorrow mornin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2009, 12:29 AM~15317980
> *exactly..... i like that look much better.... less problems down the road too....
> lemme get you a pic.... should be hittin the PO tomorrow mornin  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, Good looking out.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight lookin' ride!!
Over here it's forbidden to have tinted windows beyond a certain level...the ones on you ride are def prohibited.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 10 2009, 12:45 AM~15318040
> *Tight lookin' ride!!
> Over here it's forbidden to have tinted windows beyond a certain level...the ones on you ride are def prohibited.
> *


Same here in Cali, But it's only a few of the small city cop assh*%# that mess with me about my windows. the rest of them like LACSD and LAPD don't even care about them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

was there anything else i forgot?


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2009, 01:26 AM~15318122
> *was there anything else i forgot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nope that was it.  
And thanks again bro. I will send out the MO tomorrow.


----------



## JGREEZY

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 06:34 PM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JGREEZY

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 06:34 PM~15305035
> *Here are a few shots of your ride from the tint shop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that shit is GANGSTA


----------



## mademan

Biggs Pm me with some info on that camera setup in your emblem :biggrin: im gonna need to get a similar setup when I get my DTS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15318168
> *Nope that was it.
> And thanks again bro. I will send out the MO tomorrow.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

[/quote]
:0 :0 CAN I HAVE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

>


:0 :0 CAN I HAVE THIS :biggrin:
[/quote]
:nono: It cost me a grip.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2009, 01:26 AM~15318122
> *was there anything else i forgot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Since you slangin all that plastic how about that midnight cowboy?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2009, 07:11 PM~15322401
> *Since you slangin all that plastic how about that midnight cowboy?
> *


money talks... bullshit walks


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 10 2009, 09:03 PM~15322363
> *
> :nono: It cost me a grip.
> *


  aw fudgcycles :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 02:43 PM~15312323
> *I did the back ones the same way.  I dont really get heat from the cops, its only the West covina cops that always fuck with me. I guess they got to make that quoata for the year. I use black smoke with inercoat then clear that with urethain.
> They are supposed to be making me some custom head lights ALL BLACK with just the glass clear with angel eyes. It will be in the shop soon for the rear doors to be made suiside.
> *


I got a suicide kit for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Oct 11 2009, 12:39 PM~15324684
> *I got a suicide kit for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


Pics and how much. hit me up bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.  


































:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 damn bigg dawg! Looks badass!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 12:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks killer!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 14 2009, 12:50 AM~15351234
> *:0 damn bigg dawg! Looks badass!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice work on the rear end BIGGS !


----------



## kykustoms

nice link setup


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn that is nice.Im watchin' this one!!


----------



## darkside customs

Link setup looks killer!!


----------



## 408models

:wow: :wow: just amazing bro, looks like i'm starting to get my build bug back , gonna start on some soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 02:47 AM~15351226
> *I  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





That is FAWKIN insane homie!!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got to be kiddin with us!!! :0 :0 :0 This is MAAAD!!!! and CLEAN!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT LOOKS GREAT ......


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 12:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The chrome on that rear end is killer , who did it? :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

lookin real nice primo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 04:02 PM~15357191
> *The chrome on that rear end  is killer , who did it? :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for all the props Homies. I will post more progress pics tonight. 
The chrome was done by a company in Michigan, but them fool charged a grip. 125.00 for 3 small trees.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 07:10 PM~15357841
> *Thanks for all the props Homies.  I will post more progress pics tonight.
> The chrome was done by a company in Michigan, but them fool GOT TO PAY TO PLAY ! *


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 05:10 PM~15357841
> *Thanks for all the props Homies.  I will post more progress pics tonight.
> The chrome was done by a company in Michigan, but them fool charged a grip. 125.00 for 3 small trees.
> *


well worth it .....


----------



## mista_gonzo

Killer work Mista Biggs!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1

NICE WORK BROTHER A++++++


----------



## dyzcustoms

:0 :0 damn i see i have a lot to learn :angry:   nice work bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANKS GUYS.  
I ALWAYS TRY AND OUT DUE THE LAST BUILD, AND TRYING TO OUT DUE THE 300 BIG RIG IS GOING TO BE A CHALLENGE IN ITSELF.


----------



## Mr Biggs

ONCE I RETIRE THE CHOP WILL ALSO BE PUTTING OUT ALL KINDS OF GOODIES. FROM RESIN AND ALUMINUM RIMS, SKIRTS, BOOT'S, ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT HARD TO FIND BODYS, O.G. BOMB STUFF FOR ALL BOMBS AND CUSTOM RIDES, ALUMINUM PULLYS AND EVERYTHING ELSE TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDES. PAINTED READY TO ASSEMBLE KITS. THE SKY IS THE LIMIT. OH IT'S GOING DOWN. AND MOST OF ALL CHROME KITS.


----------



## oldskool 67

AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 11:47 PM~15363030
> *ONCE I RETIRE THE CHOP WILL ALSO BE PUTTING OUT ALL KINDS OF GOODIES. FROM RESIN AND ALUMINUM RIMS, SKIRTS, BOOT'S, ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT HARD TO FIND BODYS, O.G. BOMB STUFF FOR ALL BOMBS AND CUSTOM RIDES, ALUMINUM PULLYS AND EVERYTHING ELSE TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDES. PAINTED READY TO ASSEMBLE KITS. THE SKY IS THE LIMIT. OH IT'S GOING DOWN.  AND MOST OF ALL CHROME KITS.
> *


It will be nice to have an aftermarket company dedicated to Lowriders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 12:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats sick ass fawk :cheesy: ..were did you get those little screws from?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 14 2009, 11:57 PM~15363114
> *It will be nice to have an aftermarket company dedicated to Lowriders. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the comp my brother.  
As for the aftermarket stuff, yes it will be good to help the homies out with that hard to find stuff for lowriders. Just cater to the hobbie for all there needs. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2009, 01:04 AM~15363157
> *Thanks for the comp my brother.
> As for the aftermarket stuff, yes it will be good to help the homies out with that hard to find stuff for lowriders. Just cater to the hobbie for all there needs. :biggrin:
> *


WELL SAID TEACHER


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 15 2009, 12:03 AM~15363147
> *wow thats sick ass fawk :cheesy: ..were did you get those little screws from?
> *


The ones on the rear end I got from pegasus. most of the 1/24 1/16 scale nuts, bolts 4-link, valve stems, acorn nuts and just a bunch of other stuff I get from RB Motion. they make top quality stuff.

y gracias carnal.


----------



## BiggC

Some very nice work up in here!! Can't wait to see more. :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 15 2009, 12:16 AM~15363215
> *The ones on the rear end I got from pegasus.  most of the 1/24 1/16 scale nuts, bolts 4-link, valve stems,acorn nuts  and just a bunch of other stuff I get from RB Motion. they make top quality stuff.
> 
> y gracias carnal.
> *


were can i find his stuff at?


----------



## Mr Biggs

I guess it's just going to be Me, Chris, Twinn and Art. Me and Chris cause we are single and can come and go as we pleeeeez. Art and Twinn cause they are the Kings of their castle. :biggrin: 
Sacramento Here we come. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I want my halloween costume back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin: :biggrin: Biggs, Does it still fit now that you dropped the weight?








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15383756
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Biggs, Does it still fit now that you dropped the weight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15383756
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Biggs, Does it still fit now that you dropped the weight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup it fits almost as good as yours.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2009, 10:29 PM~15383931
> *yup it fits almost as good as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How did you know...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I knew you'd have something to say...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 14 2009, 11:47 PM~15363030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE I RETIRE THE CHOP WILL ALSO BE PUTTING OUT ALL KINDS OF GOODIES. FROM RESIN AND ALUMINUM RIMS, SKIRTS, BOOT'S, ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT HARD TO FIND BODYS, O.G. BOMB STUFF FOR ALL BOMBS AND CUSTOM RIDES, ALUMINUM PULLYS AND EVERYTHING ELSE TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDES. PAINTED READY TO ASSEMBLE KITS. THE SKY IS THE LIMIT. OH IT'S GOING DOWN.  AND MOST OF ALL CHROME KITS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldskool 67_@Oct 14 2009, 11:57 PM~15363114
> *It will be nice to have an aftermarket company dedicated to Lowriders. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15383973
> *How did you know I was gay....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always knew you had some sugar in your tank.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 16 2009, 10:29 PM~15383931-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup it fits almost as good as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2009, 11:12 PM~15384362
> *I always knew you had some sugar in your tank.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lmao @ u fools.


----------



## undercoverimpala

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 01:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats cause you dont fuck around  im on my way back to building a 76 glasshouse for the 'I' got do something to get me building 

hope your still busting that weight off too homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

thanks biggs for comin up this weekend and hangin with me and my dad at the show had alot of fun thanks again biggs have a safe drive back


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 18 2009, 06:10 PM~15394474
> *thanks biggs for comin up this weekend and hangin with me and my dad at the show had alot of fun thanks again biggs have a safe drive back
> *


It's all good bro! We'll see you at victor ville.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 17 2009, 03:07 PM~15387946
> *thats cause you dont fuck around   im on my way back to building a 76 glasshouse for the 'I' got do something to get me building
> 
> hope your still busting that weight off too homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I try my best.  

And DEUCES76 it was cool chilling and having lunch with you and your pop's. Me and Chris had a good time chilling with Eric, Raul and some of the other builders. 

I did a drawing of the center incert for my rims. The ring in the center is the cap. no lugs will be exposed. 2 set's will be made. One for my Nomad and the other for my 41 Willys custom. The rims will be 3 piece, just like the real thing.  The reason I chose this type of rime cause it will expose more of the all aluminum breaks calipers and rotors.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2009, 07:21 PM~15406624
> *Thanks bro. I try my best.
> 
> And DEUCES76 it was cool chilling and having lunch with you and your pop's. Me and Chris had a good time chilling with Eric, Raul and some of the other builders.
> 
> I did a drawing of the center incert for my rims. The ring in the center is the cap. no lugs will be exposed. 2 set's will be made. One for my Nomad and the other for my 41 Willys custom. The rims will be 3 piece, just like the real thing.   The reason I chose this type of rime cause it will expose more of the all aluminum breaks calipers and rotors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cut a smaller matching one for the steering wheel, or maybe do the steering wheel the same, but only like the 3 bottom spokes...Looks good.


----------



## DEUCES76

hey biggs i didnt find that pic of that rig u were tellin me about


----------



## Mr Biggs

Let me look for it. I will pm you with it.


----------



## DEUCES76

cool thanks biggs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

package get there ok?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 19 2009, 09:26 PM~15408354
> *package get there ok?
> *


Yeah bro thanks, Got here today. I was gone all day and when I got home I had a pacage on the front door. Thanks again bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Here are a few mock up sneek pics of the engine for the willys. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

holy fuck :0


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya that shit is sick bro.. :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15409309
> *Here are a few mock up sneek pics of the engine for the willys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ay wuey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15409309
> *Here are a few mock up sneek pics of the engine for the willys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ay wuey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz

ay wuey!!!! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Marcos Cruz

Te votastes Anthony!!!!The engine is awesome!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Oct 20 2009, 12:48 PM~15413670
> *Te votastes Anthony!!!!The engine is awesome!!!
> *


Yeah what ever he said.....I gotta google that to see what it means in White.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL 

Looks good...can't wait to see more.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2009, 10:34 PM~15409309
> *Here are a few mock up sneek pics of the engine for the willys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 93728 :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82

Looks great homie!!!!!CAnt wait to see that biatch detailed up and lookin mean as hell


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 19 2009, 10:49 PM~15409462
> *holy fuck :0
> *



x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15418628
> *x2 :0  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## Marcos Cruz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 20 2009, 01:34 PM~15414053
> *Yeah what ever he said.....I gotta google that to see what it means in White.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL
> 
> Looks good...can't wait to see more.
> *


It's slang, google will not help you here! It's something like saying "you outdid yourself" in Puerto Rico... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 20 2009, 01:34 AM~15409309
> *Here are a few mock up sneek pics of the engine for the willys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the props homies. I will have both of these rides done for the new year. And Marcos MKD don't know that all he needed to do was press the "SAP" button.


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE ENGINE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 21 2009, 03:51 PM~15425576
> * NICE ENGINE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. It will be done in time for the Nnl west. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet builds going on up in here big bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 21 2009, 04:11 PM~15425800
> *sweet builds going on up in here big bro!
> *


Thanks Mark.


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2009, 10:34 PM~15409309
> *Here are a few mock up sneek pics of the engine for the willys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm looks killer big dogg


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the props homies.  

Im working on a few other smaller projects too. I wil post pics of the progress soon.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 22 2009, 12:15 PM~15434993
> *Thanks for all the props homies.
> 
> Im working on a few other smaller projects too. I wil post pics of the progress soon.
> *


At least your working on some shit homie!!! always huh!! lol. I gotta get back in action here quick. I am shaking already. Withdrawls!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Got all the BMF done right now. All I got to do is clear it, then it's ready to be assembled.


----------



## pancho1969

^^^^ :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that shit is hot!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 22 2009, 07:40 PM~15438688
> *Got all the BMF done right now. All I got to do is clear it, then it's ready to be  assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another sik build Biggs.Can't wait to see the final product.I thought it was already cleared.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 22 2009, 06:40 PM~15438688
> *Got all the BMF done right now. All I got to do is clear it, then it's ready to be  assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good big homie. I gotta come by and check it out.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 22 2009, 08:37 PM~15439968
> *Damn, that shit is hot!!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all the feed back my brothers. I have to make sure this one out does the Big Rig. And that's going to be a hard act to follow. :biggrin: 

Aces the body is cleared, but it's only inercoat clear. I had to put a few coats to 
protect the murals and to make the BMF stick better.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 22 2009, 07:40 PM~15438688
> *Got all the BMF done right now. All I got to do is clear it, then it's ready to be  assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS JUST WICKED ACROSS THE BOARD!


----------



## Siim123

SICK!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 23 2009, 07:18 AM~15442909
> *SICK!! :0 :0 :0
> *


X2.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

The 55 is sick primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for all your good feed back on 55 guys.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 21 2009, 03:04 PM~15425729
> *Thanks bro. It will be done in time for the Nnl west. :biggrin:
> *



:0  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

The newest addition to the family.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 11:35 PM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shits just nasty ! The mess them slugs make after exiting the body ! NICE SIDE ARM BROTHER REALLY NICE !


----------



## CHR1S619

what rounds are those primo??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 12:35 AM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice side arm. I've heard alot about the new 5.7 round.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 10:35 PM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind ?


----------



## BODINE

looks mean with bullets jjust laying around....

ill have to get me a pic of mine like that


----------



## DEUCES76

that 55 is sick biggs cant wait to see it done and kill them at the NNL WEST


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 23 2009, 09:43 PM~15451240
> *what rounds are those primo??
> *


They are 5.7x28 Rifle rounds armor percing. :0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 11:32 PM~15452099
> *They are 5.7x28 Rifle rounds armor percing.  :0
> *


 :0 WACHALO!! SICK DAWG!!
SO WHATS UP WITH THE BBQ??


----------



## calaveras73

:0 insane carnal cop killers


----------



## Bos82

Nice piece homie!!! looks like a bad ass biatch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15451778
> *what kind ?
> *


Its made in Belgum. The gun is called Fabric National five seven.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam homie, that shit looks like it got a 20 round mag, they lookin kinda small :dunno: 

nice piece by the way (no **** :biggrin: )


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Oct 24 2009, 07:25 PM~15456777
> *dam homie, that shit looks like it got a 20 round mag, they lookin kinda small  :dunno:
> 
> nice piece by the way (no ****  :biggrin: )
> *


here you dog. :0 

FN's newest contribution the handgun's evolution is named the Five-seveN. This 20-round pistol fires a 5.7mm bullet that will defeat most body armor in military service around the world today. Essentially, the Five-seveN® represents a quantum leap forward in the handgun's suitablity for close engagements by delivering the type of performance that was previously confined to rifles or carbines. Elements of this performance include:

The Five-seveN fires the SS190 5.7x28mm ball round. This projectile will perforate any individual protection on today's battlefield including the PASGT kevlar helmet, 48 layers of kevlar body armor and the CRISAT target (titanium and kevlar). The SS190's conventional design allows it to be manufactured on existing production lines, and its lead-free composition eliminates range contamination. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 06:56 PM~15456975
> *here you dog. :0
> 
> FN's newest contribution the handgun's evolution is named the Five-seveN. This 20-round pistol fires a 5.7mm bullet that will defeat most body armor in military service around the world today. Essentially, the Five-seveN® represents a quantum leap forward in the handgun's suitablity for close engagements by delivering the type of performance that was previously confined to rifles or carbines. Elements of this performance include:
> 
> The Five-seveN fires the SS190 5.7x28mm ball round. This projectile will perforate any individual protection on today's battlefield including the PASGT kevlar helmet, 48 layers of kevlar body armor and the CRISAT target (titanium and kevlar). The SS190's conventional design allows it to be manufactured on existing production lines, and its lead-free composition eliminates range contamination. :biggrin:
> *



you came up clean on this, does it leave evidence :biggrin: just kidding - does it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 looks like a bebe gun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 24 2009, 08:15 PM~15457086
> *:0  :0 looks like a bebe gun :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Except this BB gun leaves big ass holes you can put a fist threw. :0


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15458120
> *Except this BB gun leaves big ass holes you can put a fist threw.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## c man

we still on for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya bro that 55 is sick as hell.and nice piece bro( me likes..lol


----------



## jevries

Met with Alex Alejandro de Luna today at the Osaka lowrider show. He was suprised when I mentioned your name and showed me the tat he did for you on his laptop. Was really nice talkin' with him, he's damn fortunate travelling so much and earning a good buck.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 25 2009, 04:33 AM~15459309
> *Met with Alex Alejandro de Luna today at the Osaka lowrider show. He was suprised when I mentioned your name and showed me the tat he did for you on his laptop. Was really nice talkin' with him, he's damn fortunate travelling so much and earning a good buck.
> *


Yup I would love to travel the world and get paid to do for what I love to do. Once he gets back we are going to finish up some work I have left. He want's me to go out to Japan or Germeny with him one of these trips, but right now im so booked with my own stuff. Im leaving to Frisco on monday then get ready for the Conoga show then back to Las Vegas for the SEMA show then Back to Merced for another show then Victorville.  Alex is a good dude and an even better Compadre.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Who is going to Merced this weekend? I need to know for sure. If none of the homies are going to make it I will stay in Las Vegas a few more nights instead.


----------



## chris mineer

the 55 is killer


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 2 2009, 09:23 PM~15543032
> *Who is going to Merced this weekend? I need to know for sure.  If none of the homies are going to make it I will stay in Las Vegas a few more nights instead.
> *


can't make it! alot of clients here and i can make $$$$$$$$ driving and might be driving from san deigo to dallas texas


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 2 2009, 08:23 PM~15543032
> *Who is going to Merced this weekend? I need to know for sure.  If none of the homies are going to make it I will stay in Las Vegas a few more nights instead.
> *



I'm going. If you not gonna make it let me know........


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 2 2009, 10:06 PM~15544388
> *I'm going. If you not gonna make it let me know........
> 
> 
> *


COOL I WILL BE HOME FRIDAY NIGHT, THEN WE CAN LEAVE LATE FRIDAY.


----------



## Smallz

Im not gonna make it either.....what's new huh?...lol Call me or answer the phone.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15544923
> *COOL I WILL BE HOME FRIDAY NIGHT, THEN WE CAN LEAVE LATE FRIDAY.
> *



kool, just let me know......


cause u know Socal Crew gonna cheese out again..... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15543081
> *can't make it! alot of clients here and i can make $$$$$$$$ driving and might be driving from san deigo to dallas texas
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2009, 06:02 AM~15546690
> *kool, just let me know......
> cause u know Socal Crew gonna cheese out again..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 No cheese here my friend!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2009, 07:58 AM~15546868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! MORE LIKE "ROAD TRIP" :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2009, 06:58 AM~15546868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah morning coffee, breakfast, a bong hit, and a cruzz with a fix of layitlow!
And now I see critters in a little pink car? Biggs now I know what the pistol is for!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2009, 06:58 AM~15546868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


better lock and load! these three look like they are on a mission!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 3 2009, 06:58 AM~15546868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you think the fur is armor plated? you got enough ammo?
the one riding shotgun looks like he's gonna start blasting any minute..
(i cant bear to look) let me know when it's over!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! NOW MY DAY IS COMPLETE!!! FUNNY CHIT!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

you guys are crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 3 2009, 01:20 PM~15549507
> *you guys are crazy!!!!!!!
> *











s e r i o u s c o m e d y


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Funny shit!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 2 2009, 08:23 PM~15543032
> *Who is going to Merced this weekend? I need to know for sure. And who's gonna cheese out.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2009, 07:29 PM~15576189
> *:biggrin:
> *


I will be home by tomorrow night. I will call you when I get home bro so we can set it up.


----------



## lowridermodels

im not going.i have a pistachio festival to attend....anyone wanting fresh roasted pistachios pm me with how much you want and ill bring them to the victorville show...$5.00 a pound,prices went up and your getting them at my cost!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15576365
> *im not going.i have a pistachio festival to attend....anyone wanting fresh roasted pistachios pm me with how much you want and ill bring them to the victorville show...$5.00 a pound,prices went up and your getting them at my cost!
> *


get me 2 pounds bro.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15576365
> *im not going.i have a pistachio festival to attend....anyone wanting fresh roasted pistachios pm me with how much you want and ill bring them to the victorville show...$5.00 a pound,prices went up and your getting them at my cost!
> *



I'll take two pounds


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 5 2009, 07:35 PM~15576263
> *I will be home by tomorrow night. I will call you when I get home bro so we can set it up.
> *



how's LOST WAGES ? staying out of trouble?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15576365
> *im not going.i have a pistachio festival to attend....anyone wanting fresh roasted pistachios pm me with how much you want and ill bring them to the victorville show...$5.00 a pound,prices went up and your getting them at my cost!
> *


I'll take a pound Marky Mark.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 5 2009, 09:18 PM~15577628
> *how's LOST WAGES ?  staying out of trouble?
> *


Im up 250 buck. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 3 2009, 09:49 AM~15548060
> *:0  No cheese here my friend!
> *



smells like San Diego cheese.......Fomunda Cheese.... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride




----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15588031
> *smells like San Diego cheese.......Fomunda Cheese.... :biggrin:
> *


Whatever, chancla machucada! I'm still down. Biggs is scared!! I'll gladly spend $75 on gas from here to there & back. That's just to Biggs's house too! You guys are all in the smelly cheese!


----------



## DEUCES76

you guys comin to the show tommorow


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15588146
> *you guys comin to the show tommorow
> *



some of us are.....gonna head out later tonight....


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those 5.7's are sick! Here are a couple I have in the arsenal. Just a couple though.  


























































Chucky Cheese Token at 100 yards with a .22 while standing!



















I like guns. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need. :biggrin: 

I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro, clean as hell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:39 PM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: stop posting pics of 1:1 motors to trick us.....





































:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Motor looks good my brotha. Glad to see u back at the bench. Now my ass needs to follow suit. :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

THATS OUTTA SIGHT . NICE WORK AS USUAL BIG HOMIE


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well you know me big bro. I love my firearms and living up here in the woods I have to beware of bigfoot! Engine looks amazing but you don't need me to tell you that.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2009, 12:39 AM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADD ASS BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 1low64+Nov 10 2009, 02:56 AM~15612258-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those 5.7's are sick! Here are a couple I have in  the arsenal. Just a couple though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the middle one Mosin Nagant rifle?
> 
> I have to say DAMN, you people are well protected, down here all automatic/semi automatic rifles are illegal. Only hunting rifles and pistols and shottys are legal after you mess around with getting the licence.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2009, 08:39 AM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, thats nice as hell!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2009, 08:39 AM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So much detail...SICK...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2009, 06:39 AM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holly shit, that fucker is badd,had to look twice, thought it was a crate engine from a high perfromance shop.

nice.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Killer motor Biggs.


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro that engine is sick as hell...awesome ass work..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 23 2009, 10:35 PM~15451157
> *The newest addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! I WANT ONE ... WHAT THEY COST?



ALL I GOT FOR NOW


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 11 2009, 01:22 AM~15630659
> *Is the middle one Mosin Nagant rifle?
> *


Yes sir. It's a matching numbers Mosin Nagant 91/59 The pic of the rifle blowing flames is my buddy shooting his Mosin Nagant M44 with me taking the pic.


----------



## Bos82

Engine looks sick as usual homie!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2009, 01:39 AM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Hey Biggs, there is no way that is gonna run on pump gas !!!!!! :biggrin: 


Sick work homie !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Awesome details. :0 :0


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 11 2009, 02:39 AM~15629664
> *Nice collection bro. I don't have that much, but what I do have is all I need.  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the Engine to the 55 all done. Just need a few lil minor things added, but that will have to wait till I instal it. Now just to finish the frame, and I can start the final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## Mr Biggs

Thanks for the complements Homies.


----------



## undercoverimpala

what you working on tonite primo????????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 18 2009, 11:47 PM~15711243
> *what you working on tonite primo????????
> *


Trying to finish the frame. I need to get it in paint so I can start the assembly prosses.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Orale sounds good primo!!!!!!! im thinking ill bring the bug and rose red


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 19 2009, 12:01 AM~15711381
> *Orale sounds good primo!!!!!!! im thinking ill bring the bug and rose red
> *


  That will work Primo.


----------



## undercoverimpala

orale did you need me to bring anything else ???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 19 2009, 12:04 AM~15711409
> *orale did you need me to bring anything else ???
> *


Shale, just something to work on.


----------



## kustombuilder

I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.m still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin: 
what do you guys think?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 06:31 PM~16257579
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.m still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much shipped ! they look use able to me !


----------



## sidetoside

where i can place a order , i need some of these !
and whats the price 
???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16257614
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.im still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Last nite i stayed up thinking about it.I came up with 5 bucks ea.Does that sound fair?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:09 AM~16265298
> *Last nite i stayed up thinking about it.I came up with 5 bucks ea.Does that sound fair?
> *



WHat you think shipping would cost ? I am intrested brother and yea $5.00 sounds cool here !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 10:11 AM~16265315
> *WHat  you  think  shipping  would  cost  ?  I am  intrested  brother  and  yea  $5.00  sounds  cool  here  !
> *


shipping is cheap.like under a 1.50.i can send them in a padded envelope.in the us its cheap.outside of us is a lil more.


----------



## kustombuilder

The size they are right now is .75 wide.Im trying to get them maybe .50 today but im worried ill lose the detail.if that happens the smallest i might need to go is .75.im also going to try to cut them in a thinner plastic and see how that goes.
heres 2 pics on the back of my monte ls.kind of blurry but i hope you guys get the idea.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:30 AM~16265463
> *shipping is cheap.like under a 1.50.i can send them in a padded envelope.in the us its cheap.outside of us is a lil more.
> *


when will they be ready Dave ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 10:47 AM~16265583
> *when  will  they  be  ready  Dave  ?
> *


as soon as i can cut a few diffrent ones and get approval from biggs.


----------



## kustombuilder

If you are interested in the window plaques.please go to my other topic and add your name.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16265809


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AAAHHHH SHIT! MINI IS ON THE JOB AGAIN!! HOOK IT UP MINI!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

JUST STOP TO LOOK IN ON A BRO. ALL WAYS NICE TOO SEE SOME OUTSTANDING WORK. :thumbsup: KEEP ON BUILDING. :worship:


----------



## BODINE




----------



## RaiderPride

wassup Big Homie, what u been doing.........


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 01:47 AM~15351226
> *I got some work done on the Nomad tonight. I made all the rods and rod ends from scratch. I got the whole rear end done. Now just got to finish the front, then start with the long process of putting it all together. It all will work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight bro how do you guys do the chrome so clean?


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 15 2010, 06:34 PM~16899652
> *thats tight bro how do you guys do the chrome so clean?
> *



money for good chrome..........


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 15 2010, 07:35 PM~16899673
> *money for good chrome..........
> *


so you guys have them plated


----------



## Mr lowrider305

MR BIGGS...Nice fuckin skills homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas

TTT


----------



## RaiderPride

Where you been Fat Boy?


----------



## RaiderPride

TTT


----------



## pancho1969

Pics?? Retierd?? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

he reached the age limit for the site so they won't let him log in anymore..... 

He's still building, just done with all the bs on this site so he won't come back....

How have you been Pancho? You coming down this way for any shows anytime soon?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 12 2011, 01:34 PM~20321232
> *he reached the age limit for the site so they won't let him log in anymore.....
> 
> He's still building, just done with all the bs on this site so he won't come back....
> 
> How have you been Pancho?  You coming down this way for any shows anytime soon?
> *


Yea I plan to :cheesy: any shows in aug. or sept. ? Taking the kids to disneyland so I'm gona try to find a show to make it to around that time :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

Don't think his mom let's him come on here anymore. To much drama for him to handle.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

how much





> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 04:31 PM~16257579
> *I went into the shop today to work on the pendants.As those are getting cut i decided to mess with our machine to see what else i can do.I did some proto types of some plaques for the back windows.m still testing at the monment but this is what i came up with so far. :biggrin:
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I love this shit look like 1 one my toys I have 2 burn 1 now





> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 11 2009, 07:16 PM~15638073
> *NICE!    I WANT ONE ... WHAT THEY COST?
> ALL I GOT FOR NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## badgas

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Always enjoyed seeing Biggs builds..... Its a shame that he stopped posting here because of the past drama and bs.... alot of bs and not alot of building would cause anyone to not wanna post....


----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


> Always enjoyed seeing Biggs builds..... Its a shame that he stopped posting here because of the past drama and bs.... _*alot of bs and not alot of building would cause anyone to not wanna post*_....


Yup. This is one of very few sites I even visit anymore. All of them have too much damn blabber-mouthin' and not enough buildin'. I have waaaay to many damned kits to build to waste time arguing with some~damned~body over stupid stuff. They ain't gonna build themselves!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree with ya there tony. I used to post pics everyday but when it gets drowned out by bs.. I just gave up to it. Not worth my time/energy to see it lost in a sea of shit.


----------



## RaiderPride

SlammdSonoma said:


> I agree with ya there tony. I used to post pics everyday but when it gets drowned out by bs.. I just gave up to it. Not worth my time/energy to see it lost in a sea of shit.


 Same here. Only come on maybe every other day if that anymore. Haven't posted much on my builds lately. Been busy actually building and getting my casting projects done. Back to working 12 hour days. So the little time I do have is usually late at night and at the bench.


----------



## Lownslow302

Tonioseven said:


> Yup. This is one of very few sites I even visit anymore. All of them have too much damn blabber-mouthin' and not enough buildin'. I have waaaay to many damned kits to build to waste time arguing with some~damned~body over stupid stuff. They ain't gonna build themselves!!


i got my work cut out with the dog i probably wont build anything till the fall mostly run around and troll the forums


----------



## FLACA65

i like ur work so my husband passed 4 mo. ago and i been wanting to get a replica of his car so could u do something and if so what would cost approx.


----------



## downlow82

Mr Biggs said:


> First, off thanx to all you that have left comments i appreciate them. I just want to let you know that knowing people enjoy my builds is the reason why i keep on building. To the ones that said im your inspiration thanx these builds are just something to show you what we are capable of doing if we put our minds and hearts into it. As you all seen , all the cars are high detailed and yes it takes time and patience but i enjoy it and it is something that seperates me from others. So All that i can say is get The kit set your mind and keep building and especially dont worry about what others say, just build for yourselve.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> MR BIGGS.


hey homie this is pwee i know im a little late in the game but i just wanted to say that was well said :thumbsup:hit me up some times im downlow82 2nd ll None model car club.


----------



## TINGOS

Mr Biggs said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the throwback thread,,but I like this stuff right here


----------



## godsmacked

I agree tingos mr biggs is probably one of the best builders around period. he has alot to offer here when he chose to share but he let a bunch of bullshit get to him. so I guess he couldnt take it and took his toys and went home quite awhile ago. its really a shame. I really enjoyed his work.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

fak, was hoping to see something. been a while since Ive visited the forum. Everyone using IG now?


----------

